#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-18
<grr> yemharc :: ni hao
<yemharc> hi
<yemharc> dma
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 점점 글러먹은(?) 인간이 되어간다............
<yemharc> grr, 윈도우의 '프리웨어 찾아서 설치하는' 행동이 점점 귀찮아져요
<yemharc> 윈도도 소프트웨어 센터좀.;.............
<grr> yemharc :: ... 윈도우 프리웨어 포럼을 하나 개설하시는게..
<grr> yemharc :: WINDOW ONE 이런거..?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 악... wiki 수정하다가 일하고오니까 세션 날라감 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<grr> 질문 게시판을 보고 느낀게 저는 유저가 맞는거 같아요. 도통 모르는 내용들만 올라와 있어서...
<drake_kr> 에이
<grr> 전 서버, 동영상, 음악 기타등등을 전부 WINDOW에서만 하니까 전혀 모르겠어요..
<drake_kr> grr :: 유불
<grr> 불량한 유저입니다
<yemharc> 후우.............
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 저 별일 없었나요 ㅜㅜ
<grr> 아 일단 양심상 오늘 ubuntu를 깔아두긴 해보려구요
<grr> "양심상"
<yemharc> drake_kr, ㅎㅎ 네.
<yemharc> 아...........
<yemharc> 아침부터 열뻗친다
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅ
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 제쪽 문제.............
<grr> 그문제의 연속입니까?
<yemharc> 남녀차별 이런거 이전에
<yemharc> 저런 [여자사람]하고 같이 일하고 싶지 않네요
<yemharc> 퉷
<drake_kr> 원래 남녀는 유별한것
<yemharc> 아니 근데
<yemharc> 진짜 농담 아니라 ㅈㄹ 같아요
<drake_kr> 일을 안하려 해서 문제입니까 일을 크게 만들어서 문제입니까
<yemharc> 전자네요
<yemharc> 후자였으면 진작에 아작내서 내쫓았죠
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 여러가지 핑계를 대면서 안 하겠군요
<yemharc> 일단 하긴 해요
<yemharc> 근데 시킨거 빼곤 안해요
<drake_kr> 긍게요
<drake_kr> 엥
<drake_kr> 시킨거라도 하면 다행인데..
<yemharc> 저도 그렇게 생각했는데
<drake_kr> 다행이요 다행
<yemharc> 시킨거만 하고 땡이면 보통 [Don`t touch me] 타입이잖아요
<drake_kr> 계속 시켜야함 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> 이번 상황이 웃긴게
<grr> yemharc 씨에게 "저는 계속적인 reflesh() 를 바래요" 라고 그런다구 생각하셔요..
<yemharc> 제가 저번주 금요일에 문서 정리해서 7시 20분에 문서를 보냈는데
<yemharc> 거기에 한줄 적었어요
<yemharc> "xx팀 여러분. 다음주 월요일에 회의 [요청]합니다."
<yemharc> 그리고 오늘 전 그 여자사람에게 갈굼(?)당했습니다.
<yemharc> "아니, 회의 한다는 말 들은적 없다." "왜 안알려주냐"
<yemharc> 그럼 7시 20분에 메일 보낸거 야근한다고 남아있는 사람한테 말로 할까?
<yemharc> 아니면 내가 주말에 전화로 보고할까........?
<grr>  /_\
<yemharc> "이런식이면 팀 뭐하러 있어요. 혼자 하시지" "이런식이면 기분나빠서 같이 일 못해요"
<yemharc> .............우주를 느꼈습니다
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> 여튼 그런고로 회의갑니다
<yemharc> ........................후우
<grr> 살아서 돌아오셔요
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 남녀 성비를 인식시켜줘야할듯..
<grr> QT한 여자면 모르겠는디
<grr> 젬젬
<drake_kr> 일단 비율이 10%가 넘어가면 경쟁이 된다는 사실을 왜 모르는겨
<grr> 모바일쪽은 여자사람이 많나요?
<drake_kr> 드좌이너
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 부부가 쌍으로 코딩하면 참 웃기겠어요. 집이 있으나 마나 ㅡㅡ;
<grr> 집은 있으나 둘다 안들어와...
<drake_kr> 이해는 해줄듯
<grr> 둘다 이해를 하니 문제
<grr> ...
<drake_kr> 결혼을 했는데 애가 없어..
<grr> 임신부도 강행군한 핸드폰 => 옵티머스 빅
<grr> 맹장염도 모르도록 일함 => 티멬스 OS
<drake_kr> ㅄ들
<grr> 둘다 언론에 사장이나와 자랑스럽게 말함
<grr> -____-
<drake_kr> 홈페이지에 또 누가 휩쓸고 갔구나
<drake_kr> 광고를 뿌리다니
<drake_kr> 관심가져주셔서 감사합니다
<grr> (...)
<grr> 소심한 복수로 무한 새로고침을 눌러서 트래픽 바닥내기?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<grr> 광고 사이트 올려두고 가면
<grr> 그 사이트 접속해서 새로고침질
<grr> (...)
<drake_kr> 아아
<drake_kr> 들어가보려고 했는데 안되더라
<grr> 괜찮아요 새로만든 제 블로그는 댓글하나 없어요
<grr> - -
<drake_kr> 없는 주소래
<drake_kr> 긍게
<drake_kr> 광고를 뿌리다니 관심가져주셔서 감사합니다
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> drake_kr :: 네이트온 메시지 보셨어요? 제가 임의로 뭣좀 설치했어요. 선조치 후보고
<drake_kr> 안깔려있었다니 죄송합니다
<grr> root는 나의것
<drake_kr> sudo rm / -rf 하면 안됨?
<grr> 에이 그럼 북한이 농협에 때린것과 같은 가장 악질적인 공격중 하나를 실현하는것이에요
<drake_kr> 거참 지나가던 북한이 웃을일
<grr> 모르는 사람이 보면 북한은 농협서버를 작살내버릴 수 있는 rm -rf 라는 무서운 명령어를 만든줄 알지...
<grr> 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> 뛟
<drake_kr> 음?
<yemharc> 후우...
<shriekout> rm -fr ... 이거 북한에서 만든 프로그램 아닌가요?
<yemharc> rm.dd 아니었나요 (........)
<shriekout> 그렇군요!
<drake_kr> 님들그러다잡혀가염 조심하셈
<shriekout> 나쁜 북한
 * shriekout 나쁜 북한 드립으로 잡혀가는것 피해가기 =33
<drake_kr> 하드 11테라 금방쓰네..
<yemharc> 집주소는 칼림도어 오그리마 명예의골짜기 전설의 무기점 103동 703호 (........)
<shriekout> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFVQjh7Rfnw
<shriekout> 한진중공업 희망버스 관련 어묵 300인분을 시위용품이라고 압수해간 경찰에 대해 항의
<shriekout> 경찰청앞... 배꼽 빠짐... ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전쟁에서 보급로 차단은 중요합니다 (웃음)
<grr> ni hao
<grr> 회의는 잘 되셨는지 /_\
<grr> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 구글 번역기에 철수야 라고 치면 "we are going down" 이라고 나오는군요
<yemharc> 번역기 센스는 뛰어납니다
<grr> 음.. 그래도 구글 번역기는 한국말을 직역적으로 바로쓰니까 번역도가 상당히 좋은거 같아요
<yemharc> 하루 접속 IP 10억의 위엄인듯요
<yemharc> 하지만 구글번역기 최고의 대답은 역시 죤슨 (.............)
<yemharc> http://blog.daum.net/cjsqufdl/16295978
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ i am sam ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 죤슨의 고추 -> Johnson & Johnson
<yemharc> 이걸 보고 눈물 흘리지 않는 자 인간이 아니다!! xx년 최고의 감동 드라마! "나는 지대공 미사일이다."
<RBS> 안녕하세요!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<RBS> 지난 한주간..
<RBS> 자바공부할려고 했는데 마음대로안됬네요..
<RBS> 이력서 쓰는것때문에 반은 보내고..그러다 진로 고민하다가 나머지 반을 보냈음.
<grr>  /_\
<RBS> 결국 보안쪽으로..취업안하구. 당장의 시험이랑 학원에서 다른거 좀더 공부하기로 결정했읍죠.
<RBS> 솔데스크에서 한번 낚여가지구...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<RBS> 한참 일자리 찾다가 아이티솔에서 취업확정 후 교육과정이라고 사람인에서 모집하더라구요.
<RBS> 그래서 바로 그쪽으로 이력서 쓰고 미팅하러 갔는데..알고보니 솔데스크의 대 사기극.
<RBS> 근데 db쪽 커리큘럼은 마음에 들어서 고민했읍죠..
<grr> 비트학원같은 그런곳인가봐요?
<RBS> 솔데스크라구 종각에 있는 학원이에요.
<RBS> 취업과정인데 이걸 취업 후 교육이라고 사기친거죠.
<RBS> 학원 자랑은 막 하긴 하는데 그말 100% 신뢰는 안하구.
<RBS> 어쨋든 자기들은 오라클이랑 ms 사에 연결되어 있어서 교육 이수하고 실력을 평가(이부분이 중요) 해서 계열사로 취업이 가능하다는데
<yemharc> 어이구 그 무슨 말도 안되는 ;ㅁ;
<RBS> 그쪽에서 취업할 수 있는 회사 명단을 쭈욱 보고 지금 받아왔는데
<RBS> 소규모 사업장들도 많네요.
<yemharc> IT는 중소(라 쓰고 하청이라 읽는) 업체가 매우 많죠
<RBS> 예
<RBS> 자본금 5000에
<RBS> 직원이 8명인 곳도 있음
<yemharc> 그정도면 큰거에요 (...........)
<RBS> -ㅁ-
<grr> 그렇죠... (...)
<RBS> 그래요?ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 저희쪽에 게임 사운드 하청업체가 몇곳 있는데
<RBS> 8명이면...
<RBS> 야구 한팀도 안나오는 구성인데..
<yemharc> 자본 700에 직원 2명인 곳도 있습..........
<RBS> 그건..
<RBS> 둘이서 배드민턴 치면 되겠군요..-ㅅ-;;;;
<grr> 8명이나 유지하려면 적어도 8명을 계속 월급줄 일을 받아올 수 있는 정도라는거니까요
<RBS> 오
<RBS> 그런 이야기군요..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 이게 인원이 10명 안되면 별거 아니라고 생각하기 쉬운데
<yemharc> 8명에 각 150씩만 준다 치고 1명은 사장이라 뺀다고 해도
<grr> yemharc씨게 전에 이야기 드렸던, 돈안주는 사업장도 있는데 뭐...
<RBS> 근데 db쪽으로 가면 몇살때까지 기술직으로 일 할 수 있을까요?
<RBS> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<RBS> 돈안주면...무료봉사?;;
<yemharc> 매달 회사 유지비까지 1천은 가볍게 나가는걸로 계산해보면
<yemharc> 대단한겁니다
<yemharc> db쪽은 자기 실력 나름입니다
<RBS> 음..그렇군요..
<yemharc> DBP로 가다 DBA 되면 대박치는거고
<RBS> 그말은 한번 걸어볼만 하다는거네요..
<yemharc> DBP로 끝나면 뭐.........IT정년 끝내고 닭튀겨야죠
<RBS> 모험을
<RBS> 헉..그래요?
<RBS> DBP랑 DBA는 기술의 차이인가요?
<yemharc> DB prgrammer
<grr> 사회 초년생인 제가 주제넘게 말하는것인지는 모르겠지만.. 이동네는 계쏙 이직하는곳이라...
<yemharc> DB Agent 또는 DB Admin
<RBS> 예
<RBS> 그냥 직위의 차이인가요?
<yemharc> DBA는 감히 말하는데 IT의 '갑'입니다
<RBS> 아하
<RBS> 그런 거군요...
<drake_kr> 그러므로 초년생을 쓸일은 없겠지요
<yemharc> 그 어떤 IT 기술 종사자도 DBA의 위엄은 뛰어넘지 못해요
<RBS> ㅇㅇ
<RBS> 헉..
<grr> DBA 는 데이터 베이스를 생성하고 DBP는 만들어진 DB에 데이터 집어넣는다거나(회원가입)  조회(상품목록)한다거나 하는것
<RBS> 멋지군요....;;
<yemharc> 정확히 말하자면
<RBS> 음...그럼 기술적인 부분에서 DBA 에 올라야 DBA가 될 수 있는거네요..
<yemharc> DB를 짤 때 보면 쿼리를 짜고 인덱스 구조 긁어와서 검색하는 루틴 넣고
<yemharc> 여튼 말 그대로 DB와 DB-search 를 만들잖아요
<RBS> 예
<yemharc> 여기서 DBA는 그 '설계'를 하는 사람이고
<RBS> 오오..
<yemharc> 그 설계를 보고 쿼리를 짜는게 DBP에요
<grr> 그냥 제 생각인데 어디든 들어가서 단기간에 빼먹을꺼 다 빼먹고 ㅌㅌㅌ 하는게 좋은거 같아요 (....)
<RBS> 그렇군요..
<RBS> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ;
<grr> 초년생에게 바라는것도 없고 기대도 없으니까...
<yemharc> DBA는 대충 일주일 밤새서 구조 만들고 집에 가서 놀아도 월급 나옵니다.
<RBS> 지금 솔데스크라는 학원을 염두하고 있는데
<RBS> 다른 좋은 학원이 있을까요?
<drake_kr> 근데 그 DBA를 초년생이 할일은 없을거란거죠
<yemharc> 글쎄요;; 학원쪽은 잘
<RBS> 예
<yemharc> drake_kr, 라기보다 절대 안시키죠
<RBS> 솔데스크쪽 커리큘럼을 봤는데 이게 또 괜찮아서..-ㅅ-
<yemharc> 누가 미x다고 DBA에 초년생을 (........)
<RBS> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<RBS> 저도 그건 알아요..
<yemharc> 오라클서만 한 10년 굴러먹었다 싶어도 쓸까 말깐데..........
<RBS> dba과정이라지만 바로 dba가 되는건 아니라는거..
<RBS> 근데 it 정년이면 보통 몇살을 말하죠?
<yemharc> 40?
<RBS> -ㅅ-;;
<RBS> 보안보다 살짝 빠른가..느린가..
<RBS> 저한테는 딱 10년 남은거군요..
<grr> 아.. 난 40까지 치킨집 차릴돈 벌어야하나...
<RBS> 전 그렇게 못살음..
<RBS> 해외로 뜰 준비를..
<grr> 어디 IT 회사촌 앞에 술집으로 Segmentation fault. 를 간판으로 내걸어볼까 ㅡㅡ
<RBS> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<RBS> java 치킨 어때요?
<grr> 요기 근처에 java coffee 있어요
<RBS> 0ㅁ0
<yemharc> 여튼 IT 종사자들은 코드짜다 막히면 회사 앞 치킨집 사장님께 달려갑니다 (뻥광고)
<RBS> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<RBS> 개발쪽은 정년이 어떤편인가요?
<drake_kr> 정년이라..
<RBS> 그쪽도 마찬가지?
<yemharc> 사실 정년이란 말 자체가 좀 웃긴 분야이긴 한데
<RBS> 서버 관리자도 40 일테구..
<RBS> 그렇긴하죠.ㅋㅋ
<grr> 정년 == 채력(?)
<yemharc> 업계 돌아가는 사정으로는 대부분 기술직은 40대
<drake_kr> 개발쪽이래도 사실 몸담고 있는건 60까지 할수 있을건데
<RBS> 언제까지 일할 수 있는가..
<grr> ì²´ë ¥ /_\
<RBS> 체력이라..
<yemharc> 40 이상으로 넘어가면 보통 관리자 급으로 올라가던가 그만두죠
<drake_kr> 코딩을 하는게 40대까지.. 라는거죠
<RBS> 흠.
<drake_kr> 코딩을 하지 말고 가르쳐줘라 -> 의 의미일텐데
<RBS> 그런뜻이 제뜻으로 안쓰인다는 말씀이군요...
<drake_kr> 아무리 이공계 좆같다 어쩐다 해도 주위에 보면 식구들 먹여살리는데는 문제없어 보입니다..
<grr> 뭐 저희 회사 같은 경우는 자기가 하겠다면 상무도 개발하고 있으니.. (...)
<drake_kr> 뭐 그 문제없어보이는것도 사실은 졸라게 노력하는건데
<RBS> 9월부터 개강이면..12월까지 공부할텐데..
<RBS> 내년 초에 취업이 될려나..
<drake_kr> 평범하게 살려면 죽을만큼 노력해야 되지요
<RBS> 딱 31살이네...ㅋ.ㅋ
<yemharc> 이공계가 X같은건 돈 못벌고 해서라기보단
<yemharc> 사람 얼굴도 안 보는데 서비스 업종이라 그런게 크죠
<RBS> 음
<RBS> 참 거시기하네요..
<RBS> 앞으로 100년은 넘게 살아야하는데
<yemharc> IT에 대해 대학생이나 초년생들이 착각하는게
<RBS> 40되면 나와야하다니
<RBS> 남은 60년은...
<yemharc> IT의 대부분은 서비스업인데 R&D로 알고 있다는거죠
<yemharc> 그래서 이상관 현실의 괴리라고 해야할까......그런걸 느끼고 하다보니 x같네 하는 경우가 많아요
<RBS> 그렇군요.
<RBS> 보안도 전 기술직으로 알고 있었어요
<RBS> 하지만 현실은 영업..
<grr> 음..
<yemharc> 간단히 생각하면, 기술 개발에도 물론 기간과 예산은 있지만
<yemharc> 기술 개발하다 집에 들어갔는데 그냥 켜놓고 온 서버 다운됬다고 한밤중에 뛰어가진 않죠
<grr> 일단은 시작해 보시면 아실꺼 같아요. 말로만 들어서는 실제와 좀 다르니까..
<yemharc> 근데 보안은 보안설정도 설정이지만 막상 문제터지면 뛰어가야 하죠
<yemharc> 그런 차이에요
<RBS> 예
<RBS> dba 는 db 설계르 한다..
<RBS> 그렇다면 그 베이스는 프로그래밍인가요?
<RBS> java나 c 같은 언어로?
<yemharc> db는 뭘 쓰냐에 따라 틀리고
<yemharc> 설계를 어찌 할거냐에 따라 또 틀립니다
<drake_kr> 걍
<drake_kr> 뭐든 하세요
<yemharc> 최근에는 jsp가 아무래도 제일 많이 쓰일까요
<drake_kr> 그럼 자연스럽게 알게되는 내용이네요
<yemharc> 그리고 프로그래밍 언어와는 별개로 sql 쿼리라던가 오라클 쿼리라던가...............
<yemharc> (쿼리는 DB프로그램 자체 제어문이라고 생각하세요)
<RBS> 음.
<RBS> 그렇군요.
<grr> 쿼리는 말 그대로 DB에 질문하는 내용이에요. DB는 값을 집어넣고, 질문에 답을 해주는 기능을 가지고 있어요. 그니까 원하는 값을 얻으려면 질문을 이쁘게 해야 하고 그걸 위한게 즉 쿼리문
<RBS> 음
<yemharc> 그리고 그 질문을 어떻게 하면 이노마가 잘 알아먹을까를 고민하는게 DBA ㅋㅋㅋ
<RBS> ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 어쨋든 9월부터 학원이라면
<RBS> 지금 당장 할 수 있는건
<RBS> java 프로그래밍 공부겠네요..
<yemharc> 글쎄요
<RBS> 전혀 다를까요..
<yemharc> 제가 보기에 당장 해봐야 하는건 mysql을 컴에 설치하고 운영해 본다 같은데요
<RBS> 음
<RBS> mysql!
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 제가 과제를 좀 드릴까요
<RBS> 어떤 과제요?
<RBS> 미션 1?
<drake_kr> 미션 1인데 조금 어려워요
<RBS> 한번 말씀해주세요..ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 영어 단어장을 웹으로 한번 만들어보세요.
<RBS> -ㅁ-
<RBS> 웹이라면...http?
<drake_kr> 뭐든요
<yemharc> 그거 좋네요
<drake_kr> SSL로 해도 되고
<RBS> 음..
<drake_kr> http로 해도 되고
<yemharc> 검색 속도 최적화까지 배울 수 있겠네요
<drake_kr> ftp로 해도 되고
<RBS> 영어단어장의 기능은
<RBS> db로 구축한것을 검색을 통해
<drake_kr> 알아서.
<RBS> 찾아야하는거죠?
<drake_kr> 파일 DB로 해도 되고
<drake_kr> cgi로 해도 되고
<drake_kr> dbms를 이용해도 되고
<drake_kr> 방법은 많아요
<RBS> 음..그것만 해도 한달 이상 걸릴거같은 느낌...
<RBS> 예 한번 해볼께요.ㅋ.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 기간은 보름 드립니다.
<RBS> 헉
<RBS> 보름이면
<RBS> 8월 초까지군요..
<drake_kr> 아니다
<RBS> 일단 도전!
<drake_kr> 저 발표시기까지 해주세요
<drake_kr> 7월 30일
<RBS> -ㅁ-
<RBS> 헉
<RBS> 컥
<RBS> 아 세미나가
<RBS> 그날인가요?
<drake_kr> 네.
<RBS> 별일없으면 참석할거에요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오셔서 거기에 대한 발표를 하셔도 좋습니다
<RBS> 헉
<RBS> 그정도는 무리일듯 싶습니다...;;ㅋ
<drake_kr> 제 발표시간을 조금 할애해드릴수도 잇고요
<drake_kr> 어쨌든 뭐라도 그날 가지고 오시면 됩니다.
<RBS> db 기본이 안되어 있어서 일단 여러가지로 고민좀 해봐야할거 같아요.
<RBS> 예
<drake_kr> 완성도 10%도 안돼있더라도 가져오시면 돼요
<RBS> 할 수 있는 데까지 해볼께요.
<RBS> 아...그럼 서버도 구성해야한느거군요..
<drake_kr> 인터넷이 있는데 뭐가 걱정입니까 ㅋㅋ
<RBS> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<RBS> 음..그럼 리눅스로 해서 서버 구성해서 도전을..
<RBS> 그럼 지금부터 잠수요..~_~
<grr> sqlite3 짱짱
<bundo> 으아 ~~
<bundo> 세미나 발표가 모으기가 이리 힘들다니
<bundo> 흑흑 ~~~ OTL...
<grr> 안녕하세요
<bundo> grr  발표 하실라요 ?
<grr> (...)
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=18328&sid=fde16210d42967824e5dbca7f6ec33b6
<grr> 제가 딱히 할 수 있는 내용이..
<bundo> 강분도 하고 술마시는 법?
<bundo> 인기 좋을꺼에요 ㅎㅎ
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> bundo, 안녕하세요. 그날 잘 들어가셨어요? :)
<drake_kr> bundo :: HTML5가 아니라 웹표준 인데용..
<bundo> yemharc 예쓰 ~
<grr> 음.. 이더넷 네트워크의 발전과정? 이런것두 될까요
<bundo> drake_kr 나 치매 심해서 바로 고치겠심
<drake_kr> :D
<grr> 해드뱅잉 drake씨 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 수정했심 ~~
<drake_kr> 감사합니다
<bundo> 발표자 빨간머리앤 으로 고칠까?
<grr> 추천 1표
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 앤 은 아닌듯 싶은데
<yemharc> 음
<grr> 다른 사람이 설랠수도 있잖아요
<yemharc> 제 나이에 이선희씨 좋아하면 이상한건가요? (......)
<drake_kr> 네.
<bundo> 이상하긴 머 더 이상한 이들 많은 세상에...
<grr> 남자 안좋아한다는게 어딥니까.. (...)
<drake_kr> 안 이상한분 손 들어보라고 해봐요
<yemharc> ..........아니 왜 이상한거에요?!
<yemharc> 노래 잘 하잖아요!
<yemharc> 목소리 좋잖아요!
<bundo> 난 남자 좋아함
<bundo> 광순이 가슴만지는 사진 엄청 떳습니다.
<grr> 으아 신촌 멀다...
<bundo> 아 고민 ~~ 월말이라 덕후들 다 바다 가는거 아닌지 ...!
<yemharc> 피서는 열을 피하는거지 바다에 가는게 아닙니다!! (탕탕!!)
<yemharc> 피서라면 역시 집구설과 피시방과 은행이라구요!
<bundo> 그래서 시원한 토즈에서 하는 건디 쩝 음료수 무한 리필 ..등등
<grr>  /_\...
<yemharc> 음........
<yemharc> 이선희씨 나가수에 안나와 주시려나...............
<grr> TV가 집에 없어요 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 저도 뭐 토렌트 신세를 집니다만......
<yemharc> 여튼 BMK의 애기 옹알이를 대단한 성량이라고 하는 말에 좀 많이 화났던 사람인지라............. (믕?)
<grr> 누가 누군지를 몰라요.. 소녀시대나 원더걸스나 제눈엔 다 그냥 비슷비슷한 아이들..
<bundo> 히히 한명 정했다
<yemharc> grr, 나가수에는 아이돌이 안나오죠
<bundo> 발표4 IT봉사자 네트워크................... 지각생 (인??)
<yemharc> .................
<bundo> 어떄  drake_kr
<bundo> zzz
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> IT 봉사자 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 나도 거기 멤버임
<grr> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<grr> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> grr: 이 번 주말도 걸고 함께 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ^^
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ?
<bundo> http://itvnetwork.or.kr
<imsu> grr: 여쭤보는거에요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> bundo: 안녕하세요
<bundo> imsu 하이
<grr> 이번 주 토요일 저녁엔 사촌 누나랑 술마시러 /_\
<bundo> grr 헉 나두 같이 가요
<grr> 20대를 탐하시다니요 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> grr: 역시 어쨌든 걸이군요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> (...)
<bundo> 사촌누나가 20대에요 ?
<grr> 네
<bundo> 울 사촌누나는 50대인데 헤헤
<grr> 정확히는 이종사촌누나에요
<grr> (...)
<grr> 슬픈건..  누나도 개발자라서 (...)
<yemharc> ........................
<yemharc> @#$%^@@$%#$^
<grr> 이 누나는 윈도우도 설치 못하면서 커널 패치 하는일을 하시죠...
<grr> 유불
<yemharc> grr, 리눅스는 못 쓰지만 프로그램은 짜는건 혈통(?!)이었던 거군요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> yemharc :: 부정할 수 없다...
<imsu> 커널패치래 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 안드로이드 커널 맹그는 일하다가 다른쪽으로 넘어갔어요. 네트워크 단말만드는거라고 들었는데 PON 쪽인거 같기도 하고..
<drake_kr> imsu :: 발표 해야지
<imsu> drake_kr: 잉?
<bundo> 이제 한명 더 추가하면 됨
<drake_kr> imsu :: 발표자 추천 받아염
<yemharc> grr, 어느쪽이든 윈도우도 설치 못하는 사람이 하는 작업은 아니라고 저의 상식이 부르짖습니다
<imsu> drake_kr: 무슨 발표요?
<grr> yemharc :: 안드로이드 커널 맹그는거 이전에 한게.. 셋별에서 탱크 조준 시스템이었던가... (...)
<grr> 그런데 윈도우는 못깜
<imsu> 윈도우 설치는 우분투 설치보다 더 쉬운거 아니었나요? ㅎㅎ
<grr> 참 희한해요.. 왜 안드로이드 커널 개발을 하신분이 WII 하드로더 패치를 겁먹어서 못하고...
<grr> 결론은 유불
<bundo> grr  그 사촌누나 발표 시키면 어떨까요?
<bundo> 재미날꺼 같아유 @,.@
<imsu> 흠흠
<bundo> 여성 발표자는 발표비 & 뒷풀이 꽁짜 & 집에가는 택시비 가능
<bundo> 파격 대우 가능
<imsu> 그러고 보니 곧 오프라인 모임이군요;;
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=18328
<grr> 물어봐도 아마 안한다 하실꺼에요. 하두 바쁘니까, 이것두 1월달에 분당 올라왔을때 부터 보자보자 해서 겨우 보는거라..
<imsu> grr: 바쁘신 분이군요;;
<imsu> 아니면?????????
<imsu> 피하는거임 헤헤
<bundo> 푸떡 찌근 하구만유
<grr> 커피나 한잔하구 오겠습미다
<grr> ㅌㅌ
<drake_kr> 우주전함야마토 이거뭐여
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> 영화요 영화 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 그건 아는데;;; 영화요? 극장판?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 지금 다 봤는데..
<yemharc> 그게 뭔가 문제라도?
<bundo> 그거 제국주의 깔린 영화임 ㅎㄹ
<drake_kr> 네
<yemharc> 제국주의 + 피해의식
<drake_kr> 그래서 좀 보는데 불편했던듯요
<drake_kr> 그래도 뭐.. 살짝 재미는 있었네요..
<drake_kr> 블랙회사보다는 조금 낫다..
<grr> 아우 덥다...
<grr> 맑은 하늘을 보고 "오늘은 빨래가 잘 마르겠네" 라고 생각하는 저는 자취생의 한걸음에 다가선걸까요? (...)
<yemharc> 괜찮아요
<yemharc> 전 오늘 나오면서 "드디어 이불빨래 할 수 있다!!" 하고 나왔는걸요 (........)
<grr> (... 제가 방금 옥상가서 한말이 그건데... "내일 이불 빨고나와야지" 라구...
<yemharc> ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 어흑..........
<yemharc> 그 php짜는 친구가
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc> 요상한 설명을 하면서 안된다고 해서 가봤더니
<yemharc> 단순히 퍼미션 설정 안된 것 뿐...................orz
<grr> 으아..
<grr> 대반전이다
<grr> 머리에 느낌표 세개가 떴어요
<grr> ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 그것도 스크립트별 설정 이런것도 아니고
<yemharc> 그냥 업로드된 파일 저장폴더 퍼미션이 안되있던 것 뿐...................
<yemharc> OTL
<grr> ...
<grr> G..G....
<yemharc> 아니 뭐
<yemharc> 근데 그런건 모를수도 있는거니 괜찮은데
<yemharc> 문제는 그게 아니라...........
<yemharc> 자기 컴에서 테스트하던걸 드디어 서버 A로 올렸어요
<yemharc> 근데 DB서버는 B인 상황입니다.
<yemharc> 근데 와서 설명하기를
<yemharc> "php 스크립트를 서버 상대로 돌리고 있는데, A에 파일이 안 올라가서 B가 먹통이다."
<yemharc> ...............뭔소리여!
<grr> 머리에 ?풍선을 달아야 (...)
<grr> 근대 로그에 나오지 않나요..? 퍼미션 오류면
<yemharc> 아니 애초에 가보니까
<yemharc> 웹페이지서 warning :  솰라좌라 퍼미션 쫘쫘~ 하는 메세지가 [딱 2줄] 떠 있더군요 (..........)
<yemharc> "퍼미션 에러네........"                  "...퍼미션이 뭐에요?"
<yemharc> "..........권한설정요"                    "아~ 그거 xx씨(퇴사한 경력개발자)한테 배운거같아요"
<grr> (...) 웹 개발하시는 분이랬죠 그분?
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> 아니 뭐........일단은 안드로이드 개발로 들어왔는데
<yemharc> 웹으로 돌려진겁니다
<grr> "배운거 같아요" 으아.. yemharc 씨의 기분을 조금이나마 이해하겠네요 ;;
<yemharc> 일단은.............
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 아오
<drake_kr> 빡쳐
<drake_kr> 내가 이래서
<drake_kr> 배운다는 샛키들을 증오하는겁니다
<grr> 죄송합니다 (...)
<drake_kr> 너임마는 나한테 그렇게 안 물어보자나
<drake_kr> 요새는 확인사살만 하는주제에
<drake_kr> 방금같은 경우가 있어도 grr같은경우는
<grr> 그런데 사실 마인드가 조금 문제인게, "배우자" 라고 해서 하는게 아니라 "나는 이 분야의 professional 이다." 그러니 모르는걸 채우자 라는게 중요한거 같아요
<drake_kr> '이거 퍼미션쪽 뭐가 오류난거 같은데 서버 접속권한점' <- 넌 이럴거자나
<grr> 그렇죠 뭐..
<grr> 아 안돼 "몰라" 가 아니라 "아 어케야 해결하지" 라는 거니까..
<yemharc> 전 아무 말도 안했는데 어느샌가 회사 서버 각 IP랑 계정정보가 메일로 오더군요 (.....................>>)
<grr> (....)
<drake_kr> 역시 사람이 블랙이야
<yemharc> 아니 정말 아무말도 안했는데 (.............)
<drake_kr> 그런건 좀 눈치껏 안한다고 얘기좀 해요
<yemharc> 그리고 그 분당 IDC 갔던것도
<yemharc> "이사님, 서버 문제 생겼는데요......"
<yemharc> "아........그래요?  IDC 주소 xx에요 (미소)"
<yemharc> "..................."
<drake_kr> 아오
<drake_kr> 그러다 몸만 축나요
<grr> 소포켄
<drake_kr> 아오 오늘 하루종일 foobar 돌렸는데 1/10도 변환 안됐어..
<grr> 아.. 영어가 안되서 힘들어요..
<drake_kr> 나도 grr과 같은것
<drake_kr> flac 포맷이 싫어서 mp3로 변환
<drake_kr> 고생 사서하기 <-
<yemharc> 전 깡 ogg........
<grr> 배트남 애들 가르치겠다고 전에 작성한 이더넷 네트워크 발전과정 이거 다 영문화 시키고 있는데...
<grr> 영작이 안되...
<grr> ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 내년에 베트남 출장 가것네
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 영어는 참 쉬움
<grr> 돈 입금해주시면 귀국할떄 배트남 처녀 구매대행 해줌
<drake_kr> "야 마이클 이새끼야 일루와봐 x발 이걸 왜 몰라 응? 히어에서 히어 오케이?"
<drake_kr> 분명 grr은 자기는 좀더 잘할수 있을거 같을거야..
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 난 짱임
<grr> 전 잘났어요 잘난맛에 사는 남자사람
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ 함 가봐 ^^
<drake_kr> 베트남
<drake_kr> 왜 영어하는데 x발이 들어가지 않으면 대화가 되지 않는지 알거여
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> DMC 보셨어요?
<grr> 디트로이트 메탈 시티
<drake_kr> dmc라고 해서 capcom 겜인줄..
<grr> 거기 젝 일 다크가 명언을 하나 남겼지
<grr> "이 세상 모든 언어는 fuck 으로만 대화가 가능하다."
<drake_kr> fuck을 모르는 인간은 거의 없거등
<grr> 옌 주인공이 찾아왔는데
<grr> fuck 밖에 안해... 앞에서 노래를 부르는데 fuck 외에는 안해요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아진짜하드하나더사야하나
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<grr> drake 씨 돈버셔서 NAS 하나 지르세요 = =
<drake_kr> 하드 160개 들어가는거?
<drake_kr> 근데 160개 해봤자 320테라밖에 안 하자나
<grr> -_-
<yemharc> 밖에.............군요
<grr> 저분 박물관 차리실분...
<drake_kr> 스트리트파이터 가두쟁패전도 있어..
<drake_kr> 근데 pc98 겜만으로도 박물관을 차릴수 있지 않을까?
<grr> 빨간머리 앤의 PC98 뮤지엄?
<drake_kr> 샹크스의 뮤지엄
<grr> 에이
<grr> 빨간머리 앤이 더 긔엽긔
<yemharc> 남자니까 귀여운것보단 좀 터프한 걸 강조해서 붉은머리 앤으로.....................
<grr> 오오오오오
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> utf8은 좋군
<drake_kr> Майн Кайф 이런 키릴어같은것도 잘 나오넹
<grr> 아 EUC-KR에 빡쳤던 생각들이..
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 일단 퇴근합니다.
<yemharc> ......다시 올지도 모르겠지만
<grr> 안녕하셔유
<hacking_u> lyuso, 오랜만입니다
<lyuso> 네.
<lyuso> 안녕하세요. 안드로원 박살난 Lyuso 입니다.
<grr> 헉... (...)
<hacking_u> 헐...
<lyuso> ....
<grr> 어쩌시다가...
<lyuso> 한 20N.M 정도 가하니까 톡 부러지더군요.
<grr> (......)
<grr> 시대를 풍미했던 안드로원에게 묵념을 (...)
<lyuso> .....
<grr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안령
<grr> 오늘 집에 가는길에 안경 바꿔야겠어요
<drake_kr> 별안경이염?
<grr> 눈이 삐었는지 아침에 계란 후라이하다가 소금이랑 설탕이랑 햇갈려서 - -
<drake_kr> 오 달짝지근 계란후라이
<grr>  /_\
<drake_kr> 식빵이 있었다면 수습
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 없었다면 캐안습
<grr> 아 어제 윈도7이랑 XP의 nfs 둘다 써봤는데
<grr> XP꺼는 ㅄ 이고 윈7은 잘되요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> xp는 ㅄ
<grr> XP는 다운로드 받으면 용량 부족해염 뿌우! 그러니 난 걍 오류내고 뻗을꺼임 건들지마3! 이러구있구..
<grr> 7은 잘되서 잡다한 ax 설치용 센드박스가 되었어요 -_-
<grr> 우분투는 설치하기만 해뒀고...   i5가 정말 빠르더군요.. XP설치 8분에 끝 ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> 8분이라..
<grr> 아 물론 VM에 렘 512 준거에요 ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> 아 정말 오픈프레임도 생각해봐야겠어..
<grr> 모니터요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<grr> 자작 프로젝터라거나
<grr> - _-
<drake_kr> 1920x2160 고고싱 해야지
<grr> 어라 세로가 더 긴대?
<drake_kr> 16:18이면 세로가 더 긴게 맞지
<drake_kr> 1920x1080 두개를 세로로 연결
<grr> 아.. 우리회사로 스위블로 세워놓고 쓰시는분 있는데.. 함수가 3개가 풀로 보여 - -
<grr> 코딩류 갑이에요 ㅡㅡ;
<drake_kr> 1080x1920 웹페이지 뷰어 용도로 그이상 되는게 어딨다구..
<drake_kr> 7월 발표후에 8월 마무리하고
<drake_kr> 돈받아서 fcr200 구입해야지
<drake_kr> 이거 키캡 레이저 인쇄라면서..
<drake_kr> 왜 지워지는겨
<drake_kr> 엔터키는 지금 파이고 있음..
<jangnan> 아아 서울
<jangnan> 우리의 서울 우리의 서울
<drake_kr> 호돌이!?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-19
<drake_kr> jangnan :: 손에 손잡고~~~ 벽을 넘어서~~
<jangnan> 어우 더워
<drake_kr> 더워죽것넴
<grr> 더워죽것음..
<jangnan> 어제 밤에 고양이소리떔시
<jangnan> 창문닫고 잤음 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<jangnan> 일어나니 땀범벅
<drake_kr> 애들은 정말 저런가.. http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=70046&no=136&weekday=thu
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 학교에서 50만원을 줘야 모니터를 바꿔보는디...
<drake_kr> 모니터는 FHD가 제맛
<drake_kr> 5120x1080 쓰는중
<grr> 으... 영어...
<drake_kr> 진짜 내년에 베트남 가는거 아녀?
<grr> (...) 으.. L3 개념의 도입부터 Longest prefix matching 까지 또 영작해야해요 (...)
<grr> 문법은 구글만 믿고있어요 - -
<drake_kr> 레퍼런스 서적좀 줄까.. 원서
<drake_kr> 컴터 이새끼가 복수하네
<drake_kr> 이틀간 평균 cpu 가동률이 98%였다고 지금 열기를 뿜고있네..
<drake_kr> 3.5인치 하드 7개도 엄청 뜨겁다
<grr> 뻥~~~
<drake_kr> 괜찮음
<drake_kr> 언제 나가도 상관없는 하드가 temp임
<grr> sata3가 빠른건지 i5가 빠른건지 모르겠지만 VM에서 XP 부팅할때 지렁이 1개 + 3칸 지나가고 부팅되요..
<drake_kr> 그건 sata3가 빠른거다
<grr> 그렇근영
<drake_kr> stripe 짱짱
<drake_kr> 초당전송률 130mb/s
<grr> 밥먹다가 그말하니까 그게 될리가 없다고 그러더라고 ㅡㅡ;
<grr> 실제로 쓰는사람이 여깄는디..
<grr> 히타치 160gb + wd 500gb가 스트라이프 레이드 0으로 묶여요
<grr> 라니까 안믿음 ㅡㅡ;
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 안해본거아님?
<drake_kr> 나도 안믿겨서 직접해봄
<grr> 그렇겠죠 뭐.. 나중에 시간나면 사진이라도 하나 찍어주셔요
<drake_kr> 아!
<drake_kr> 사진하나 찍어둘걸..
<jangnan> 음
<drake_kr> 어차피 곧 하드하나 더 구입할테니
<jangnan> 무적칩 유상 공유하는 사람들 꽤있네
<drake_kr> 그때 인증샷 찍어야지
<jangnan> 아이패드3g구매해서 한달에 만원 주고 대여해서 쓸까
<grr>  /.\
<jangnan> http://t9t9.com/433
<jangnan> 라이온
<jangnan> 사용기
<jangnan> 역시 돈주고 사야하는 os라서 그런지 다르군 ㅡ.,ㅡ
<grr> ...!!
<grr> 윈도 사랑 /_\
<drake_kr> 나도 윈도사랑 한표
<jangnan> 물론 윈도가 쓰기젤좋음
<grr> 리눅스는 고장나면 날리고 다시 깔아야하고, 멕은 고장나면 새로사면 되지만, 윈도우는 단순히 재부팅 /_\
<jangnan> 쇼핑몰에서 엑티브엑스를 깔려면
<jangnan> 깔리니깐
<jangnan> 맥이 좋은거는 리눅스러우면서 윈도스러운거
<drake_kr> 걍 ax 쓰는 쇼핑몰을 안가면 됨
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<jangnan> 지마켓
<jangnan> 11번가
<drake_kr> 지마켓은 ax 없이도 잘됨
<jangnan> 옥션
<jangnan> 지마켓 어제 크롬으로 결재할려고보니
<jangnan> 무통장해야하던데요
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<grr> 정말 정부사이트들 ax좀 버전 통합해서, 정부 홈페이지에서 ax 원클릭 풀셋트 설치버전좀 내놨으면 좋겠어요 ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ 차라리 그게 좋겠네
<jangnan> 어제 삼겹살좀 샀는데
<grr> 대한민국 ONE 뭐 이런거
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 누가 만들어?
<drake_kr> 일단 난 만들기싫음
<grr> 일단 nprotect땜에 만들지도 못해요.
<grr> 우체국이 nprotect 2.0이라 치고 국세청이 3.0 이라고치면
<grr> 국세청에 들어가서 엔프로텍트 받으면
<grr> 우체국에선 다시 2.0을 받아야하는데
<grr> 이게 오류를 뿜을때도 있고 어짜다가 될때도 있다가 다시 국세청들어가면
<grr> 3,0 다시 깔으래요
<grr> 이런식이라 못만듬 ㅡㅡ;
<grr> 라이센스 통합좀...
<drake_kr> nProtect랑 파수DRM은 직원들도 사용하지 않는 프로그램이라지..
<drake_kr> 지금 박대리도 나한테 쿼리로 "아오 회사 빌드버전 통합점 하지 미친회사" 라고 하고 있음
<grr> 블랙...
<drake_kr> 아 웃기다 이거 http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=308751&no=1&weekday=thu
<kizace> 안녕하세요~
<question> 안녕하세요
<kizace> 어서오세요 ~
<question> 네 안녕하세요
<bundo> ^^;
<kizace> 오랜만에 들어와서 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 전 너무너무 행복한
<kizace> ㅈ ㅓ 분도님
<kizace> 전에 저 보여주셨던
<kizace> 가젯 있자나요? 그거 어떻게 설정 하신거예여? 설치는 했는데 찾아봐도 안보여서리 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 콘키 ?
<kizace> 아 네네
<kizace> 그거요
<kizace> 어떻게 설정하는지 당췌 모르겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 포럼에 "콘키 놀이" 로 검색해보세요
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 포럼 검색도 뭔가 이질적인 느낌이라..
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<kizace> 아하
<kizace> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 드레이크님 안녕하세요+_+
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<kizace> 어서오세요~ 룰루~
<kizace> ㅈ ㅓ 보고 싶으셨담서요?
<drake_kr> 님 여자?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> ㅇ ㅏ.... 남자였네요...
<kizace> (__*);;
<drake_kr> 어이쿠 ㅈㅅ
<drake_kr> 아템좀
<drake_kr> 젭라
<yemharc> 여자사람이 급하신 드레이크님
<drake_kr> 네 급합니다
<yemharc> <-외근중
<drake_kr> 그나저나 포럼을 xe로 갈아엎는걸 투표해볼까..
<yemharc> xe로요?
<drake_kr> 네
<yemharc> 드레이크님이 짜시는거군요
<drake_kr> 뭐
<drake_kr> 저번에도 말씀드렸지만
<kizace> 음 여자사람을 원하시는군요..
<drake_kr> 나서는 사람 없으면 제가 해야죠
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 사실 저도 여자 사람이 필요하긴 한데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음... 근데 xe로 갈아타서 얻는 장점이 뭐가 있나요?
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> xe로 갈아타면 일단..
<drake_kr> 메인페이지부터 좀 인터렉티브하게 갈수가 있죠
<drake_kr> phpBB는 익숙하지 않으니..
<drake_kr> 여타 익숙한 페이지처럼 만들수가 있지요
<yemharc> 음..
<drake_kr> 위키도 통합이 가능하고
<drake_kr> xe 포맷으로 가면서 현재 포럼 스타일도 고수할수가 있고요
<yemharc> 위키 통합도 가능한건 장점이군요
<yemharc> 지금은 완전히 떨어져 있어서...
<kizace> 한국어 페이지도 있다 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 전세계를 조선이 휩쓸었어야 했는데...
<question> 질문이 있는데요..
<drake_kr> 헉
<drake_kr> 아이디가 질문인 분이 질문을 하신다
<demons> hi
<demons> ??
<drake_kr> hello
<kizace> hello~
<question> 제가
<demons> korean??
<kizace> 왠지 말과 행동이 같은분이야+_+
<demons> ㅋㅋ
<kizace> ya i'm korean
<question> 그렇조
<demons> 저기요
<demons> 저기요
<drake_kr> 여기요
<question> 아이디는 저를 나타내니까요 'ㅅ' ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 잘 보여요 ㅋ
<demons> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 여기 뭐가?
<demons> 제가 우분투
<demons> 초본데요
<kizace> 움 ...
<drake_kr> 우분투 초보다
<question> 아.. 질문이.. 막올라온다..
<demons> 넷북에 우분투 usb설치
<kizace> 데몬 포럼을 먼저 검색해보시는게;;
<question> 난 조용할때 질문해야지..
<drake_kr> 우분투 초보 == 윈도우 중급
<demons> ㅋㅋㅋ
<demons> 요즘 넷북에디션 나오나요?
<yemharc> 안나와요
<kizace> 설치 라던가 기본적인것은 ㄷ ㅏ 포럼에
<yemharc> 통합됐습니다
<demons> 아!!!
<demons> 샹
<kizace> 통합 버전 아닌가용?;;
<kizace> 헐-_-
<demons> ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 샹 ....
<kizace> 잔인한 사람 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> heavy edition같은건 안나오나
<question> 질문할걸 길게 써놔야겠다..
<demons> 요즘 11.04죠?
<demons> ㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr: 그런건 DVD판으로도 부족할듯;;
<demons> 음음
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> drake_kr edition  은 기다려 지네요
<demons> 그래도 윈도우 보단 가볍겠ㅈ?
<demons> ?
<drake_kr> 음
<demons> 세븐 말고요
<yemharc> demons: 그건 세팅 나름이네요
<drake_kr> 전 윈도우가 더 가볍던데.. (헤비하게 쓸때)
<demons> xp
<kizace> 그래픽 카드가 nvidia 라면 !!!!!!
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ 세팅나름
<demons> 보다 가볍나요?
<kizace> ATI ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 사용하기 나름이지요
<demons> 넷북이 스팩이 딸려서요
<yemharc> demons: 그 질문은 답이 없어요
<demons> 아......
<kizace> 8.04 버전은 XP 보다 가볍게 느끼면서 사용해봤던 기억이 있네요
<drake_kr> 음.. 제가 세팅해본바로 우분투 6.06시절에 1.4MB까지 커널을 줄여본적도 있어요
<demons> 음
<demons> 오 오래들 쓰셨네요
<kizace> 근데 지금 .. 11.04 버전은 유니티 때문에 좀더ㅓ 무거워 졌다고 해야할라나..
<demons> 음
<kizace> 내 기분탓일까...
<demons> 어카지
<drake_kr> 뭐 11.04는 윈도우로 치면 ME같은 느낌
<kizace> 난 그냥 바보일까 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 헐-_- ME라니.......
<grr> 안녕들 하세요
<kizace> 어서오세요~
<yemharc> 차이는 좀 있죠
<demons> xp 쓸까요 우분투 쓸까요
<drake_kr> 어잌후
<demons> 넷북에서
<yemharc> ME는 그냥 망작인데
<kizace> 둘다 사용하셔애 돼용
<drake_kr> 음 넷붘이시면
<question> 제가 우분투 서버 11.04를 어찌 어찌 설치는 다 했는데요.. (LVM설정도 성공해서 개인적으로 기특함..) 근데.. 제가 학교 실험실이라 IP를 고정으로 받아서 써서.. 윈도우에서 네트워크 설정 들어가서 하는 것 마냥.. ip address/mask/gateway/dns다 설정해줬는데요.. ping (dns)하면 접속이 안 처되구요.. networking restart해봤는데 main.cf가 없다고 
<yemharc> 11.04는 그나마 실험실 정도?
<drake_kr> 에이 me가 망작은 아니죠
<grr> 배컴형이 명언을 남기셨서요 난 둘돠
<demons> ㅋㅋ 둘다 쓰기에는 뭔가.
<kizace> 헉 퀘스천님 질문..
<kizace> 전문적이다.. 저는 패스..
<demons> 하나도 버거운데 스팩이 딸려서ㅋㅋㅋ\
<kizace> 아랫분께서
<question> 어려워요..
<question> 우분투
<drake_kr> 흠 질문님 그러니까
<yemharc> question: main.cf?
<grr> 전 유불이라 (...)
<question> 서버라 ui도 없구..
<drake_kr> 아이피 설정을 했는데
<drake_kr> 핑이 안 나간다
<drake_kr> 그거죠?
<drake_kr> 고정아이피
<question> 네
<question> main.cf가 없다고 나오고요..
<question> 제가 이거 귓속말 할 줄을 몰라요;
<question> 네 고정아이피에요
<drake_kr> 음
<question> 이런 폭풍 관심 감사드려요 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 저는 콘키랑 놀러 가보겠습니당 유후~♡
<drake_kr> 뭐 일단
<kizace> 드레이크님은 지옥의 사자~
<drake_kr> /etc/network/interfaces 에서 설정해주는게 가장 편한데
<drake_kr> 누가 사자래요
<kizace> 답을 주고 영혼을 취할지 모르는..
<kizace> 뿅!
<question> 네 vi사용법을 어찌 배워서
<question> interfaces에 들어가서
<yemharc> main.cf면 postfix던가...
<question> 다 설정했어요..
<question> 아
<drake_kr> 흠.. main.cf가 왜 튀나오지..
<question> postfix
<question> 맞아요
<drake_kr> interfaces 파일만 세팅하면 일단 ping이 나갈텐디
<question> 그래서 그것도 apt-get으로 설치하고 했는데
<yemharc> 일단
<drake_kr> iface eth0 inet static으로 시작하도록 만드셨지용?
<question> 네
<kizace> 와 이렇게 바쁜 우분투체널은 처음봐+___+
<yemharc>  /etc/network/interfaces    /etc/hosts 두 파일 설정부터 확인해보세요
<drake_kr> 일단 저도 내부아이피에서 세팅을 했는데
<yemharc> kizace: 예전엔 더 바빴죠 :)
<kizace> 이틈에 슬쩍 질문 하나 해볼까용+_+ 룰루~
<drake_kr> 샘플로 제 세팅값을 보내드림다
<kizace> 헛 예전에는 더 바뻤구나...
<question> 오오
<question> hosts는 처음보네요 ㅎㅎ
<question> 검색을해도 도저히 안나와서 ;ㅅ;
<demons> 전 이만... ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 특정 프로그램을 설치해서 항상 시작하게 하려면은 세션 추가를 해야하는거죠?
<grr> 'ㅅ'/
<drake_kr> iface eth0 inet static / address 192.168.0.101 / netmask 255.255.255.0 / network 192.168.0.0 / broadcast 192.168.0.255 / gateway 192.168.0.1 / dns-nameserver 168.126.63.1
<yemharc> kizace: 항상 시작? 시작시 자동실행요?
<kizace> ㄴ ㅔ
<drake_kr> 자동시작은 제 블로그에 있는데..
<kizace> 지금 콘키를 설정 해보려구 하는데요..
<kizace> 설정하는 프로그램도 안보이고 해서
<yemharc> 그거면 시스템 설정 제어판에 보시면 시작 프로그램 설정하는 GUI툴이 있습니다
<kizace> 터미널에서 해야하는건지
<kizace> 아하
<question> 아.. 근데.. 이거 투컴이라.. 우분투 피씨걸 복사해서 붙여넣기도 안되고 ㅡㅡ;
<kizace> 궂이 터미널에서 만지작 안해도 되는군여
<drake_kr> 오호
<yemharc> kizace: 도구는 쓰라고 만들어진거니까요 :)
<question> dns에
<kizace> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<question> 168.126.63.1로 해야되는건가요?
<question> 고정이라 기본 DNS가 있는데
<question> 그걸 입력했는데
<yemharc> 168.126.63.1 ~ 2
<drake_kr> DNS는 기본 DNS로 하셔도 되지요
<question> 윈도우를 기준으로요..
<yemharc> 8.8.4.4
<question> host파일도 열어봤는데
<question> ip6관련 설정만 있는거 같아요
<yemharc> 읭...
<question> ip4설정이 없어서 그런건가요
<grr> 윙...
<yemharc> hosts 파일은 그런 녀석이 아닌데요;;
<question> 읭
<question> vi로
<question> 열렸는데
<question> 아
<drake_kr> 제 hosts 설정은 현재
<drake_kr> 맨 위에 127.0.0.1 localhost 라고 되어있네요
<question> 위에 있네요
<question> 멍청하긴 ;;
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 제가요?
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 아, 까먹고 있었네
<question> 제가요
<question> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc>  /etc/resolve.conf도 체크체크
<question> 멍청하긴은 loop back이었어요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 근데 /etc/network/interfaces 만 세팅해도 핑이 안 나갈일은 없을텐디
<yemharc> 보통 다른건 다 세팅이 되어 있으니까 말이죠 (...)
<question> hosts에 127.0.0.1로컬호스트 되있구요.. 서버 아이피도 맞게 되있구요..
<question> resolve.conf도 dns에 맞게 해줬구요.. ㅠ
<yemharc> 그럼 다 멀쩡한데 안되는건가요?
<drake_kr> question :: sudo ipconfig 하면 뭐가 나오나요
<drake_kr> 아니다
<yemharc> drake_kr: ifconfig*
<drake_kr> question :: sudo ifconfig
<question> eth0이 유선이자나요?
<drake_kr> spq
<drake_kr> 넵
<question> ip 제대로 되있구..
<drake_kr> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<question> 아 제가 broadcast랑
<yemharc> auto lo
<question> network가
<question> 뭔지 몰라서..
<drake_kr> 아아ㅏㅇ넘아럼ㄴㅇㄹ
<grr> 쿠릃핥할깕
<question> ㅠㅠ
<grr> 비워두셨어요?
<yemharc> 보통
<question> 아니요
<grr> 뭘로 채우셨나요
<question> 비워져 있진안아요..
<yemharc> 브로드캐스트는 192.168.0.255   그러니까 앞의 두 칸은 자기 네트워크 따라가고
<drake_kr> broadcast는 ip의 앞 3개 넣고 마지막에 subnet의 마지막..
<yemharc> 0.255가 붙어요
<question> network는
<question> 222.111.164.0
<drake_kr> ip하고 subnet 알려주세요
<question> broadcast는 222.111.164.255요
<grr> 혹시 dhcp로 했을때는 잘 되시죠?
<drake_kr> 아마 subnet이 255.255.255.0이 아니실듯
<question> ip는 222.111.164.145
<grr> dhcp로 받아온 정보를 본 뒤에 그대로 맞추는게 좋아보이는데
<question> 255.255.255.0
<drake_kr> 어라 그럼 맞는데...
<question> dhcp는 안해봤는데..
<drake_kr> subnet이 잘못된건 아닐까..
<drake_kr> 255.255.255.224 등..
<question> 서브넷이요?
<question> 음
<yemharc> 255.255.255.128 ?
<question> 제가 지금 쓰는
<question> 윈두오컴에 맞춰서
<question> 입력해놔서요
<question> 서브넷을 바꿔볼까요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<drake_kr> 윈도우컴에 맞춘거면 맞을텐디..
<grr> dhcp로 받아볼 수 있으면 먼저 한번 받아보세요
<drake_kr> question :: sudo dhclient
<question> dhclient아무일도 안일어나는데요..
<drake_kr> 헉
<question> 헉;;
<question> 큰일인건가요 ㅠㅠ
<question> 아 됐다
<drake_kr> 11.04에서 dhclient 기본패키지가 아닌가
<question> 그냥 별일 없이.. 터미널로 다시 돌아오는데요?
<question> 이게 정상인거에요?
<yemharc> 리눅스는 아무말 안하면 정상적으로 돌아가는거라죠
<grrr> oops
<yemharc> oops~
<Guest64605> drake씨 죄송합미다 (...)
<question> SIOCDERT: No such process라고 뜨는데요..
<drake_kr> 네 손님
<question> restart해봤는데
<Guest64605> 어라 여기서 nick 바꾸는 명령어좀 알려주시면 안될까요? ;
<drake_kr> '/nick
<yemharc>  /nick
<Guest64605> 음
<drake_kr> 메세지 안나오면 이미 아이디 사용중인거
<grrrrrrr> 오 바꼈다
<kizace> 오 +_+
<kizace> 그르르르르르르 님이시군여
<grrrrrrr> 그렇습니다
<drake_kr> 그로울링이라니
<grrrrrrr> 감사합니다
<jangnan> 밥뭐먹지
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<grrrrrrr>  ( __)
<jangnan> 그랜드 뭐시기 먹어볼까
<grrrrrrr> 밥은 대세를 따릅니다 (...)
<jangnan> 맥도날드
<jangnan> 그랜드 뭐시기
<drake_kr> 대세 : 랍스타 (오양맛살맛)
<question> 안되네..
<question> 흠..
<question> 다시 깔아봐야겠다..
<yemharc> 언제나 느끼는거지만
<yemharc> 이런 문제가 터질때엔 직접 가서 손보고 싶을 때가 많죠 (....)
<drake_kr> 알고보니 오타.. 라던가..
<question> 흠.. 어떤 심정이신지
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> .을 찍어야 하는데 ,
<grrrrrrr> 헉
<question> 제가 다 이해합니다..
<grrrrrrr> . (...)
<question> 저도 이럴땐 컴터 들고 찾아뵙고 싶거든요..
<drake_kr> 어디세요
<grrrrrrr> 아 make의 스페이스 한칸...
<yemharc> 그리고 더 신기한건
<question> 북한산 자락 밑에 있습니다 쿡민대학교라고.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 내가 남의꺼 손대면 혼자 손볼땐 멀쩡하고 손떼면 문제터지고...
<drake_kr> 진짜 오타일것 같은..
<drake_kr> inet인데 inat으로 입력했다던가..
<question> 헐
<yemharc> 대문을 나서는 순간 블루스크린이 뜨는 친구의 컴퓨터....라던지
<question> 블루스크린은 차라리 친숙하네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오타라면 오히려 속이 매우 편하죠
<bundo> 으아 덥고 졸려서 나가기 싫타 ~~
<drake_kr> bundo :: 그럼 샤워하고 나가세요
<yemharc> bundo: 안녕하세요
<bundo> 인천진흥원 가야하는데 쩝
<yemharc> 바쁘시네요
<bundo> 안바쁨 ~
<yemharc> (난 오늘만큼은 느긋하닷!)
<drake_kr> 주류활동 하시느라 바쁘심
<bundo> 더울땐 조금 덜 주류 생활 하죠 ㅎ
<bundo> 아무래도 맛이 덜나요 추울 때 보단
<grrrrrrr>  /_\
<yemharc> 더울땐 맥주에요 맥주
<bundo> 30날  세미나 끝나고 2~3차 한후 ~ 한강 갈까 ? 새벽까징?
<grrrrrrr> 酒유소좀 찾아볼까..
<bundo> 한강 그래도 비안오면 갈만 한데...
<yemharc> 얼마나 드실려구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 김현정 7집 찾아야는데..
<bundo> 당산 역 거기 갠찮은데...
<grrrrrrr> 곽단위?
<drake_kr> 짝단위?
<question> 아..
<drake_kr> 오크통인가
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> (니코틴 충전하러 슝~)
<question> 설마.. 만에 하나 선이 문제가 있나..
<drake_kr> question :: vi가 좀 거시기하시면 nano라는 에디터도 있습니다
<drake_kr> 전 처음 사용하시는분들에게는 nano를 권함미다
<grrrrrrr> 밥먹으러 가보겠습니다
<drake_kr> 고향랭면
<question> 오
<question> nano는 오늘 첨 알았어요
<drake_kr> 간단간단하게 쓰실거면 nano가 더 좋을수도 있어용
<jangnan> 잔인한 남자야
<jangnan> gedit가 짱
<kizace> gedit +_+ 말고는 모르니까 한표~
<question> 아..
<drake_kr> jangnan :: ubuntu 11.04 server 라고 하심미다
<question> 혹시나해서
<question> 내부 아이피 처봤는데
<question> 내부는 핑이 나가네요 ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 어디서 막힌거지..
<jangnan> 아
<jangnan> 서버
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<jangnan> 배고파서 못본듯
<question> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 밥무러가야지
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 자....조금 ㅂㅌ적인 방법으로 넘어가 봅시다
<yemharc> arp -v
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 밀씨도 식사하고 오셔요
<yemharc> 점심 패스입니다
<question> arp -v했습니다
<question> 오호
<question> 다 검색하네..
<question> 신기하다
<yemharc> 거기서 HWaddress / Flags / Iface 정보 제대로 나오나요?
<question> 사용 안하는 ip빼고는
<question> 나오네요
<yemharc> 그럼 일단 MAC 이상없음
<yemharc> 다음은 게이트웨이 체크로 넘어가죠
<kizace> 음 그러고 보니까
<yemharc> ip route
<kizace> 예전엔 알트 컨트롤 백스페이스 누르면 xwinndow 제시작했는데
<question> ip route
<kizace> 11.04는 그게 없더라구요
<yemharc> default via x.x.x.x dev eth0 이란 부분의 ip로 핑 날려보세요
<question> 222.111.164.0/24
<question> 아하
<question> 네
<question> 날라가네요
<yemharc> 게이트웨이까지 문제없음
<yemharc> 다음은 DNS
<yemharc> dig DNS-IP주소
<question> dig dns-ip
<yemharc> 아뇨;; dig 168.126.63.1  처럼 지금 설정하신 dns-ip를 넣으세요
<question> 네
<question> 넣었조 ;;
<yemharc> ㅎ;;
<question> 입감했다는 리액션이에요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> (__*) 퀘스천님한테 빼앗겼다 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 뭐라고 하나요
<question> 네;;??
<question> 음..
<question> 영어로 씨부리는데..
<question> global options : +cmd로 시작해서
<question> got answer
<yemharc> 지금 쓰시는 dns서버 도메인주소 있나요?
<question> header opcode : Query, status: nxdomain, id: 61544
<yemharc> ex> dig +trace www.google.com
<question> 음..
<question> 없어요
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 아
<question> 못찾는건가
<yemharc> 그럼 ip로 대체해서 다시 해보세요
<question> a.root-servers.net
<yemharc> dig +trace ip
<question> 아
<question> 잠시만요
<kizace> ㅎ ㅏ 콘키 설정하는거 ... 아직 시작도 못하고 ㅠㅠ
<question> dig +trace ip 해서 뭐가 나와야하나요
<yemharc> kizace: 콘키같은건 가장 쉬운 방법은 다른사람이 작성해서 올려놓은 conkyrc 파일 가져다가 보면서 작성하는겁니다
<yemharc> question: 그냥 에러만 안 뜨면 됩니다
<yemharc> 여러가지 나오긴 하는데
<question> 계속 돌아가고 있는데
<yemharc> 연결이 되면 주루룩 보여줘요
<question> 아..
<yemharc> +trace 옵션은 로컬->DNS까지 쿼리를 하나하나 다 체크해요
<question> connection timed out뜨는데요
<yemharc> 그럼 dns 연결이 안되고 있는거네요
<yemharc> dns관련 설정 다시 확인해보세요
<question> 오오
<yemharc> 다른 컴에서는 된다고 하니 로컬 dns 설정 문제겠네요
<question> 오오
<question> 찾아봐야겠네요
<question> 감사합니다
<yemharc> 로컬 MAC -> 게이트 -> 라우트까지 이상없으니까요 뭐
<yemharc> 허나 이래놓고 전혀 다른게 원인인 것이 리눅스 퀄리티 -_-)v
<question> 아하
<question> ㅎㅎㅎ
<question> 전 일단 잠수 좀 하겠습니다 (__)
<kizace> 아..
<question> 모두들 감사드려요
<kizace> 그런 방법이;;;
<question> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ/
<question> 흑흑 감동
<kizace> 다른분이 만드신걸 찾아봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 퀘스천님 성공 하셨구나+_+
<kizace> 그럼 어서 비키니샷을 ..
<yemharc> kizace: 그...http://www.gnome-look.org 같은데서 찾아보시면 예쁜거 많아요
<kizace> +_+
<kizace> 감사합니닫
<yemharc> drake_kr: 지금 하는 일이랑 별개로 개발 하나 하게 생겼어요
<yemharc> 팀이라고 하기엔 일단 2명뿐이라 뭐하고
<yemharc> 죽겠심 orz
<kizace> 화이팅!!
<yemharc> kizace: 제 상황이 화이팅으로 무마될 상황이 아니에요.....
<kizace> 저런 ㅜㅜ
<kizace> 제가 도와드릴겡 없으니 그거 맘이 아플 따름입니다 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 다운로드 조차 못하는 바보일줄이야 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 아 ppa 방식으로 하는건가 보답...
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 뭔데요
<kizace> ppa 방식으로 다운받는 방법 설명서 찾아보면은 나오겠죠?
<kizace> 뭐를 입력해야 한다 라던가
<yemharc> drake_kr: 게임이죠 뭐
<kizace> 게임!!!!
<kizace> 리눅스 온라인게임좀 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 리눅스 온라인게임 와우
<kizace> 리눅스 클라이언트가 있어요?
<yemharc> 리눅스서 잘 돌아가요
<kizace> 그렇구나..
<kizace> 근데 제가 와우를 안해서 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 할줄도 모르고 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 밀씨 고생이 너무 심하신데..
<drake_kr> 그냥 심한것도 아니고 너무 심한겁니다
<drake_kr> 뭘 그렇게 불태우시나요
<jangnan> http://www.newshankuk.com/news/content.asp?fs=5&ss=11&news_idx=201107191139045533
<jangnan> 전생에 나라를 구한남자의 아내
<grrrrrrr> 뭘 맹그시길레...
<kizace> 헐 와우는 mac용 클라가 있네요-_-
<kizace> 리눅슨... 치사해 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 블리자드는 대부분 맥용 클라이언트를 만들어줍니다.
<Work^Seony> 스타크래프트1을 포함해서 지금껏 모든 게임의 클라이언트를 맥으로도 만들어줬죠 ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 블리자드 직원들이 맥많이 쓰는듯
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<kizace> 움...
<jangnan> 사진에 아이맥들이 자주보임
<kizace> 그래도 치사해요 ㅋ
<kizace> 맥이나 리눅스나.. 먼 친척뻘인데
<kizace> 음 글고 보니 제친구도 게임 계발쪽 공부해서 취업 준비하고 있던데
<kizace> 하나는 웹게임 개발하고  있공
<yemharc> 맥이랑 리눅스는
<jangnan> 원래 리눅스는
<yemharc> 어쩌다 만난 타인이 생김새가 엄청나게 닮은것 뿐이죠
<jangnan> 서버용 os일뿐
<jangnan> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 데스크탑 os로는 일반인이 쓰기 힘듬 ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan> <-- 일반인
<grrrrrrr> <-- 유불
<yemharc> 그리고 저같은 사람을 초보라고 합니다
<grrrrrrr> 리눅스는 문제가 생기면 다시 깔아야 해서 쓰기가 힘들고, 멕은 고장나면 새로 사야하니까 힘들지만
<grrrrrrr> 무려 윈도우는 문제가 생기면 재부팅 하면 끝나요
<yemharc> 오오 빌 오오
<grrrrrrr> 이게 바로 smart 함
<jangnan> 윈도우가 짱이긴하죠
<jangnan> 게임이 되니깐
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<grrrrrrr> DX vs OPEN GL
<drake_kr> 음
<grrrrrrr> 윈도8이 정말 xbox360 게임을 지원한다면 최첨단 게임용 OS가 탄생하는거죠..
<drake_kr> 스티브가 미쳤구나..
<grrrrrrr> 어이쿠 게임기를 사니 덤으로 문서작업이되네! 이런거?
<drake_kr> sk8er boy 가사 짱인데..
<drake_kr> 망한 된장녀 이야기
<kizace> 헐-_-;;
<kizace> ppa가 이런것이었을줄이야;;;;
<kizace> 크헐 콘키 설정 예술이다 ....
<kizace> 완전 오늘도 눈이 @_@ 이 되는군 ㅋ
<grrrrrrr> @_@
<grrrrrrr> 보통 안경 맞추실때 안과가서 시력제고 안경집으로 가시나요?
<jangnan> ㅇㅇ
<grrrrrrr> 그렇구나..
<grrrrrrr> 시력 측정하는데 보통 얼마정도 받나요?
<grrrrrrr> 가능하면 안경값도 좀 부탁드립니다. 이 동네가 워낙비싸서 안경 바꾸려니 가격이 겁나네요
<kizace> 아 포기포기 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 도저히 모르겠다 ㅠㅠ
<jangnan> 시력측정이야
<jangnan> 오천원도안될걸요
<jangnan> 테값이야
<jangnan> 안경테값이야 천차만별이고
<grrrrrrr> ㅇ_ㅇ;;;
<jangnan> 알값은 압축에 따라
<jangnan> 기본 2만원인가에 압축할떄마다 2만원인가
<kizace> 음
<jangnan> 그럴걸요
<kizace> 요즘은 안경점에서 그냥 마추시고
<kizace> 시력 마추시고
<kizace> 바로 안경을 사셔도 되용
<kizace> 거의 기계로 잡는지라..
<kizace> 딱히 안과가도 비슷해용
<jangnan> 그런걸떠나서
<jangnan> 안과가서 진단 받아보는거 자체가
<jangnan> 좋음
<jangnan> 안과갈일 거의 없잔음
<kizace> 하긴 그렇긴 하네여 ㅎㅎ
<grrrrrrr> 그러네요... 이 기회에에 오랜만에 한번 가봐야겠네요
<kizace> 전 안과를 자주가서리-_-;
<jangnan> 병원은 자주갈수록 좋음
<jangnan> 부위별로
<kizace> 테는 요즘 브랜드 테도
<kizace> 저렴하던데;;
<jangnan> 재질에 따라틀리죠
<jangnan> 티타늄같은거 쓰면 비쌀수밖에 없음
<jangnan> 개인적으로 선글라스 쓰고싶은데
<jangnan> 안경써서
<jangnan> 뭐같음
<jangnan> 라섹할까
<grrrrrrr> 빨간 뿔테를 할까 싶어요 = =
<kizace> 음 전 선그라스.. 포기했는데 ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 뭐 그렇게 개인적기호가 있으면
<jangnan> 테 못해도 2만원은 넘게 줘야겟네요
<jangnan> 제일 싸게 사는방법은 테를 따로사는거
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<jangnan> 인터넷으로
<drake_kr> 언옵테니움 ㄱㄱ
<kizace> 음
<kizace> 아는분이 브랜드 테 수입해서 파시던데;;
<kizace> 선그라스도 있고..
<kizace> 안경테도 있고
<grrrrrrr> 전 싸고 후진걸 쓰는 사람입니다
<kizace> 아 ....
<kizace> 그러시면 음...
<kizace> 좀 큰 안경원을 찾아 보시거나..
<kizace> 인터넷이 좋으실듯 싶어용;;
<kizace> 요즘 5천원짜리 테두있구..
<drake_kr> 일단 뿌러져도 걍 테이프로 붙여서 살다가 싼거로 바꾸고..
<kizace> 시력이 많이 나쁜 편이 아니시면
<kizace> 저렴한테가 오히려더 좋아용
<grrrrrrr> 시력이 좀 나빠요 (...)
<kizace> 보통은 안경이 다리나 코부분이 많이 부러지니까
<kizace> 저런..
<kizace> 그럼 너무 저렴한걸로 하시면...
<kizace> 큰알 못끼실껀데;;
<grrrrrrr> 그 - 도수가 잘못 표기하는게 맞긴한데
<kizace> 전 돠우 9디옵터용..
<kizace> 굴절도 라고 하던가``;
<kizace> 좌우 ;;
<grrrrrrr> 5년전엔 -6.5(좌) -5(우)  3년전에 -5, -3 으로 찍혔고 부가 옵션들이 몇개 있더라구요..
<kizace> 알값이 대략 7만원 정도;;
<grrrrrrr> 안경 3년째 쓰다가 바꾸려구요..
<kizace> 움..
<kizace> 알 너무 큰걸로 하시면 옆에서 보면은 좀 흉해용
<drake_kr> 음
<kizace> 요즘은 절단면을 불투명하게 하는것도 있던데
<kizace> 그걸로 하면은 좀 덜티나고
<drake_kr> 전영록안경 고고
<kizace> 헐;;
<kizace> 사탄!!
<jangnan> 굳굳
<grrrrrrr> 전 레퍼런스를 준수합미다
<jangnan> 알값이 7만원이면
<kizace> 레퍼런스...
<jangnan> 압축3번인가
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<kizace> 넹
<kizace> 3번이요 ㅋ
<jangnan> 뿔테쓰면
<jangnan> 줄일수있을듯
<kizace> 근데 옆에 좀 삐져 나오는 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 우월한 영록이형님
<kizace> 지금 뿔테예여 ㅠㅠ
<jangnan> ㅇㅇ
<grrrrrrr> 제꺼가 1/3 왼쪽눈은 좀 많이 삐져나옴...
<jangnan> 저도 그런식임
<kizace> 그렇다고 얼굴이 크니
<kizace> 작은알로 하면-_-
<jangnan> 전 얼굴이 크지는않아서
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<grrrrrrr> 카시어스 렌즈였던가.. 비싼거 있다구 그러던데
<kizace> 얼굴에 안경이 도킹되어있는듯한
<kizace> 그런 느낌
<kizace> 저런!!!! 우월인자!!
<grrrrrrr> 홈++ 가서 싸게 살까...
<drake_kr> 영록이형이 짱
<drake_kr> 나 전영록 안경 끼고 가야지
<grrrrrrr> 빨간머리 앤 + 전영록?!
<drake_kr> 잉잉잉
<drake_kr> 보유 MP3 / Size : 343 GB (369,213,132,640 bytes) / Contains : 57,083 Files, 7,074 Folders
<kizace> 음 제가 마지막으로 한게;;
<kizace> 430기가였나-_-;
<kizace> 곡수는 제가 더 적더라는..
<kizace> 47000여곡
<drake_kr> 고수분 등장
<drake_kr> 공유점
<kizace> (__*);;
<kizace> 필요하신거 있으세요?
<drake_kr> 김현정 7집하고 업타운이요
<kizace> 업타운이요?
<kizace> 음..
<kizace> 구할수있을라나
<kizace> 전 한국 곡은 거의 없어서
<kizace> 찾는데로
<kizace> 자석 주소로 올려드릴께욘 ㅎ
<drake_kr> ㄳㄳㄳㄳ
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 내 mp3는 15기가... 대신, 모두 음반으로 보유 중.
<drake_kr> Seony :: 부러워용
<kizace> 그게 좋은거죠 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 저도 집에 씨디 많았는데
<kizace> 언젠가
<kizace> 할머니가 싹 패기처분..
<kizace> 그게 얼마ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ...
<kizace> 1000장이 넘게있었는데
<Seony> 근데 15기가라고 해도 몇장 안되요.
<kizace> 후 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 200장도 안되는데요..
<drake_kr> DT는 필수!?
<kizace> 아직 레어 앨범들은 좀있지만..
<jangnan> 빠순이는 무엇인가
<jangnan> http://me2day.net/moge-family/2011/07/19#09:33:30
<Seony> drake_kr: 그건 두번 얘기하면 입아프죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제가 라이브 앨범은 안모은다는 룰이 있는데, 그걸 유일하게 깨고있는 뮤지션이 DT에요.
<Seony> 근데 그래봐야 라이브는 2개 뿐. SFAM이랑 부도칸..
<Seony> 아 마키구나.
<Seony> SFAM이랑 마키
<jangnan> 헐
<jangnan> 팝송만 들을거같은 써니님이
<Seony> jangnan: ㅎㅎ 그렇게 생각하셨군요. 저 헤비메탈 매니아에요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> DT는 국민메탈
<drake_kr> (어이)
<Seony> 연주 가능한 악기는 베이스 기타랑 피아노.
<Seony> 헤비메탈 이외의 음악은 피아노 솔로를 듣죠. 조지 윈스턴 같은...
<drake_kr> 전 T-Square
<Seony> 조지윈스턴은 전체 곡 중 30%를 실제 연주 가능. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 전결기승 음악을 별로 안 좋아라 해요..
<drake_kr> 빌어먹을 30초 미리듣기 -_-
<Seony> 그나저나 DT앨범 새로나왔죠?
<Seony> 아... 신경 안쓰고 사니 전혀 모르겠네.
<drake_kr> 8월인가 9월에 나온다고 들었는데염
<Seony> 아 아직 안나온거군요
<drake_kr> BCSL은 3장짜리!
<Seony> BCSL은 개인적으로 3번 5번이 제일 좋더라구요.
<drake_kr> 옄시 매니아적인 답변
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그런가요?
<kizace> 전  bullet for my valentine 이 좋아요+_+
<drake_kr> 3,5번 좋아하면 매니아라고 하더군요
<drake_kr> 엔하위키
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오... 그런 내용이 있었군요. 내가 건성건성 읽었나...
<drake_kr> 엔하위키도 내용이 계속 추가되는거라..
<drake_kr> 추가되기 전에 보셨겠죠
<kizace> 음 혹시 김현정 7집이 dance with hyunung 인가요?
<drake_kr> Kim Hyun Jung 7이에요 2004년
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<kizace> 아하
<kizace> 어서오세요~
<jincreator> 네, 감사합니다.
<kizace> 음....
<kizace> 김현정 7집은 안보이네여 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ;;
<drake_kr> 쉽게 찾을수 있었다면 금방 찾았겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 아마도 그러셨겠져?ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 업타운 1집 부터 4집은 찾았는데
<kizace> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:3218afd9675d328e6790ce0f491996531df9f47f&dn=%EC%97%85%ED%83%80%EC%9A%B4&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftracker.istole.it%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftracker.kamyu.net%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftracker.torrent.to%3A2710%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fnemesis.1337x.org%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fcpleft.com%3A2710%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fcpleft.com%
<kizace> 3A2710%2Fannounce.php&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fgenesis.1337x.org%3A1337%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2F193.107.16.156%3A2710%2Fannounce
<kizace> 헐-_-
<kizace> 어서오세요~
<question> 네.. 안녕하세요 (__)
<kizace> http://torrage.com/torrent/3218AFD9675D328E6790CE0F491996531DF9F47F.torrent
<kizace> 이게 나으시겠네여
<drake_kr> 감사합니다
<kizace> 별말씀을요 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 5~6집은 안보이고 7집은 보이던데
<drake_kr> 7집은 이미 가지고 있구요
<drake_kr> 이제 업타운 5~6하고 김현정 7인가..
<drake_kr> 흠.. 저시드 깨진거에요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 한달째 90% 유지하는 시드..
<kizace> 헉
<kizace> 그런거예여 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 개인적으로 무쟈게 좋아하는, 김바다의 크게 라디오를 켜고.
<Seony> 드러머는 김바다의 와이프 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> SES 바다는 강타 되고..
<Seony> 아... 역시 김바다 보컬은 정말 최고군요..
<kizace> 김바다+_+
<Seony> 이번에 나가수에서 윤도현은 진짜 상위권은 거저먹은...
<Seony> 예전에 김바다가 부른 미인도 진짜 최고였는데, 그건 찾을 수가 없네요.
<drake_kr> 김조한 웬지 상위권 먹을듯한 포스
<Seony> 중간평가 때 김조한 곡을, 김조한이 직접 편곡한거면 진짜 음악적인 재능은 뛰어난 거 같아요.
<drake_kr> 전 노래를 놀듯이 부르는 애들을 참 좋아해요
<drake_kr> 그래서 아이돌중에도 2ne1 하나만은 좋아하죠
<kizace> 뇌가 제일 잘나가~~
<drake_kr> 노래 = 놀 애
<kizace> Ref 전집..
<drake_kr> 1~4 하고 베스트 있어용
<kizace> 그러네요 그게 다네여 ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 바다가 옥주발이길텐데
<yemharc> 으어우어아오아아아
<kizace> 음...
<yemharc> 잘하면 조기퇴근이다!!
<yemharc> (엉엉)
<kizace> 바다가 이기기에는.. 옥주발이 너무 커버렸...
<kizace> 잘하면이군요..
<kizace> 잘하면......
<yemharc> 외근나와 있거든요
<yemharc> 근데 거의 끝나가요!
<Seony> 왜근!!!
<kizace> 외근!!!!!
<kizace> 집으로 가시는 중에 급한 전화..
<kizace> 복귀 요청....
<kizace> 소환크리...
<kizace> 죄송합니다 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 그게 실제상황이 되면 현피 당하실지도..
<kizace> ㅎ ㅏ ㅠㅠ 저 어쩌죠 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 이노무 손목아지가 문제야 항상 말썽이라닌 ㅠㅠ
<jangnan> http://gplus.to/sagehoon
<jangnan> 좋군
<jangnan> êµ³
<yemharc> kizace: 안그래도 마무리짓고 보고할때 그 얘기 나올까봐 조마조마한데 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 아흑 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 그럴일 없을꺼예욘 ㅠㅠ
<grrrrrrr> 오오
<grrrrrrr> 휴대폰 전원을 잠시 꺼두셔도 좋습니다
<kizace> 연락 안된다고 내일 엄청 혼날 지도 ...
<kizace> 그냥 조심스럽게 보고 하시면
<kizace> 아마 조기 퇴근 시켜주지 않을까 싶네요
<yemharc> grrrrrrr: 런칭 예정 10월.... 그 팀원들을 놔두고 난 이대로 퇴근해도 될 것인가...?!
<yemharc> 그리고 어제도 철야한 우리 php-boy는?!
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 직급이 낮으면 낮을수록 칼퇴근이 좋은데..
<grrrrrrr> 흠 난 오늘도 칼같이 맞춰야지
<grrrrrrr> (...)
<grrrrrrr> yemharc :: 이제 그분이 php-boy 로 명명되었군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 제나이에 희라짱 노래 좋아하면 막장인가여
<kizace> 희라?;; 는 누구죠?
<kizace> 하희라...일까?
<drake_kr> 정희라
<grrrrrrr> 아웅.. 용던갔을때 노트북 받침대 큰거 하나 사올껄..
<grrrrrrr> 노트북은 내려다 보게 되니까 목이 많이 아프네요
<kizace> 누..군지 몰라서 죄송합니다 ㅠㅠ
<grrrrrrr>  /.\?
<drake_kr> 가수 정희라
<Seony> 내일 중으로 맥OSX 라이언 예정이라는군요...
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 라이언 다음엔 라이거?
<drake_kr> 사가트가 고x인 이유는..
<jincreator> 아, 드디어 해킨을 위한 삽을 들 날이 왔군요!
<jincreator> 근데 사실 다른 분들이 길을 다 닦아놓으셔서 삽질도 아니기는 하죠.
<drake_kr> 흠
<Seony> 앱스토어에서만 설치가 가능하다고 하네요.
<jincreator> 개발자들에게 GM까지 뿌린 것으로 봐서는 최종버전도 개발자들에게 한해(?) 결국 iso로 나올 것 같은데요.
<Seony> 개발자들에 대한 특별판은 잘 모르겠지만, 저번 발표회 때 앱스토어에서만 설치가능하다는 말을 몇 번이나 강조했기 때문에 일반판은 절대 그럴 일 없을 거에요.
<Seony> 여러번을 강조했거든요.
<jincreator> 헉, 발표회에 직접 가신건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨. WWDC는 애플홈피에서 볼 수 있어요.
<Seony> 아 요즘은 아이튠즈군요.
<jincreator> 하긴 서니님은 밤 새서 보실 필요가 없지요.
<Seony> 음... 근데 그런 것보다는, 온라인에서 언제든지 볼 수 있기 때문에 나중에 시간 내서 보는 편이죠 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 근데 사실 10.6도 "업데이트용"이라 해놓고 설치가 되었던 점을 생각하면 10.7도 뭔가 풀어준 부분이 있을 것 같아요.
<jincreator> 해킨토시가 애플 점유율과 관련이 있다는 말도 있으니...
<Seony> 네. ISO로 구워서 설치할 수 있는 부분에 대해서는 어느정도 공개되어있어요. 비공식이긴 하지만요..
<Seony> 그게 사실, 해킨을 방어하는 차원을 떠나서 기존 유저들부터가 불편해하는 부분이니깐요...
<jincreator> 아무튼 드디어 라이언 정식 버전(+맥북 에어?)가 나오는군요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 무쟈게 기다리고 있었는데..
<Seony> 이번 라이언은 트랙패드랑 같이 쓰면 더 좋다는데, 마침 트랙패드를 아이맥에서도 쓰고있었거든요....
<jincreator> 개인적으로 iPad+Lion 있었으면 좋겠어요.
<yemharc> 일단 갑니닷 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<Seony> 아... 전 아이패드가 있긴 한데, 사놓고도 생전 쓰질 않으니... 참 애매한 기계네요.
<jincreator> 1? 2?
<jincreator> 설마...둘다?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨. 1세대만 있어요.
<Seony> 1세대가 성능에서 크게 딸리지 않다보니까 2세대를 살 필요가 없더라구요.
<Seony> 일단 앱스토어에서 가장 고사양이라는 인피니티 블레이드를 돌리는데 전혀 지장이 없거든요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 참 웃기죠..
<drake_kr> 2가 나와도 1 산 사람들이 크게 배신당했다는 생각을 안 하게 만들다니..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 애플빠의 환각증상이라...
<drake_kr> "2가 좀더 빠르긴 하지만 1도 크게 떨어지는 느낌은 아니야"
<jincreator> 그러고보니 어느날부턴가 안드로이드 타블릿은 감감무소식이군요.
<drake_kr> 하지만 안드로이드 진영은 구형은 완전 퇴물 취급 받는 느낌.. (한달전에 최신이었더라도)
<Seony> 그러고보면 애플제품은 중고도 가격이 잘 안떨어지죠.
<jincreator> 그건 애플제품이 없는 저같은 사람들 입장에서는 안좋은 거에요. T.T
<Seony> jincreator: 제품을 팔지않을 저한테도 그닥 쓸모없는... ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 하지만 출시하자마자 이전 것 팔고 바로 구입하는 사람들 입장에서는 최고겠죠.
<Seony> 네..
<yemharc> 우헐헐
<grrrrrrr> MS도 뭐 하나 안내어놓으려나요...
<jincreator> 윈도 8 내놓잖아요.
<yemharc> 칼퇴다 조기퇴금이닷!!!
<jincreator> 축하드립니다.
<grrrrrrr> 축하드려요
<jincreator> 근데 집과 회사가 가까우신가보네요.
<Seony> MS도 윈도우즈를 유닉스 기반으로 완전히 뒤집어버리면 대박 날까요?
<yemharc> 감사합니다
<grrrrrrr> Power of 돈
<jincreator> 사실 MS도 한때 유닉스를 만든 적이 있기는 하지요.
<yemharc> jin 오늘은 외금마온거에요
<Seony>  제닉스 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 흠..
<yemharc> 스맛폰은 오타가 쩌는굼요...
<jincreator> yem 님, 그렇군요. 집과 가까운 곳에 외근이라서 다행이네요.
<drake_kr> nt 커널 너무 잘 만들었어요
<jincreator> 블루스크린은 시대를 앞서나간 불후의 명작 기술이죠.
<yemharc> 나옴김에 영풍문고나 가야지....
<drake_kr> 블루 말고요.. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 9x 말고 nt요..
<yemharc> nt커널은 명품이죠
<jincreator> 95->xp로 건너 뛰었는데 별다른 차이는 못느끼겠어요. 뭐, 그때 당시에는 컴퓨터를 잘 몰라서 그랬을 수도 있겠지만요.
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 98, 98osr2, me, 2000 다 뛰셨네..
<grrrrrrr> 엑티브 데스크톱 복구   란 글자가 안나온다는 결정적 차이가 있지요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 작업표시줄에 빠른 바로가기인가? 하는 것도 없었던 걸로 기억합니다.
<yemharc> 그래도 데탑꾸미기로 나름 머리써서 나온 시스템이어ㅛ건만...
<drake_kr> ms가 다른건 하나도 모르겠는데
<drake_kr> NT커널 하나만큼은 잘 만들었다 생각해요
<drake_kr> 정말로.
<drake_kr> 코어가 500kByte 정도밖에 안된다고 하는데..
<jincreator> 참고로 저희 할아버지께서는 아직도 윈98컴퓨터를 사용(장식품?)하고 계십니다.
<Seony> MS가 잘 만든 건 오피스랑 키보드 마우스 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ 농담입니다.
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ..
<jincreator> 농담이면서 동시에 진실인 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> 아크 마우스를 보면 MS가 아니라 MH여야 할 것 같아요.
<grrrrrrr> MS가 HW를 정말 잘만드는데...
<grrrrrrr> 마우스는 항상 MS꺼만 씁니다
<drake_kr> Seony :: 흠.. 전 남들 98 쓰면서 욕할때 NT 3.51 쓰면서 왜 욕하는지 몰랐던.. <-
<Seony> drake_kr: ㅎㅎ 윈도우를 98번 포맷한 경험이 없으셔서 그러셨군요.
<yemharc> 사실 마소는 게임에도 재믕이 있죠
<yemharc> 헤일로!!!
<Seony> 노노. 지뢰찾기.
<Seony> 프리셀 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 사실 마소의 성공요인은 게임에 있다고 보는데요 저는 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 우리나라 인터넷 인프라가 발전한 이유는 O양과 B양때문..
<jincreator> O양과 B양이 뭐에요?
<yemharc> 사실 포x노는 대부분의 사업의 발전동력이죠
<yemharc> VHS비디오 퍼맷만 생각해봐도...
<Seony> 오양과 비양은 30대만 아는 그런 것. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 현재의 30대 이상.
<drake_kr> 실제로 98 출시당시 Capcom에 D2D 라이브러리와 함께 후원을 해줘서..
<yemharc> 전 아직 20대임데.
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<grrrrrrr> Seony :: 저희 중학교때 일입니다 (20대)
<drake_kr> yemharc와 grrrrrr은 20대 인정 안함요
<grrrrrrr> drake_kr :: 이의 1표
<yemharc> 어째서요?!
<Seony> grrrrrrr: 그랬었군요. 전 아마 군대 갔다와서인 거 같은데 가물가물하네요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 영풍문고에 온 고로 로그아웃 합니다아
<grrrrrrr> Seony :: 무려 시디 한두장이  전교생을 휩쓸고 다녔죠.. 당시에 고 용량에 구하기 힘들어서 cd를 사용했었습니다 (...)
<drake_kr> grrrrrrr은 어떻게 80x86을 알고있죠?
<grrrrrrr> XT, AT
<grrrrrrr>  /_\
<drake_kr> 20대 인정 못함요
<Seony> 흐... XT 정말 추억의 물건이다...
<grrrrrrr> 집에 아버지가 회사 컴을 들고 오셨거든요, 그래서 제가 깔짝깔짝좀 했었죠..
<grrrrrrr> MSX를 가지고 싶었는데 그 당시엔 어려서 어떻게 살수도 없었고... 아직 못구해봤네요
<drake_kr> 20대로 보이나요?
<bluedusk> 어 오양은 아는데 비양은 뭔가요?
<bluedusk> 아..
<grrrrrrr>  20대 이빈다. 20대 중반에 막 들어왔다구요 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> grrrrrrrr :: 환생 몇회?
<grrrrrrr> 0 (...)
<drake_kr> 웃기지마
<grrrrrrr> - _-
<grrrrrrr> xt -> at -> 286 -> 터미널 컴퓨타 -> 486dx -> 펜2 233 -> 펜3 500 -> 애슬론 클래식 600  -> 펜4 1.4 -> 애슬론 3000 -> 셈프론 2800 -> 페넘 x3 -> 울프데일 8300 -> I5 센디2500
<grrrrrrr> 우어.....
<grrrrrrr> 애슬론부턴 내돈 모아서 샀구나....
<drake_kr> msx 35만원 대만제 XT 75만원 아직도 기억하는 내가 웃기다 ㅡ.ㅡ
<grrrrrrr> ...
<grrrrrrr> 어릴때 집에서 백과사전을 사줬는데 총 18권인데 그중 3권이 컴퓨터 내용들이랑 아예 1권은 gwbasic 코딩에 대한것만..
<grrrrrrr> 어릴때 책을 잘못 쥐어주면 이렇게 되나봐요 ㅡㅡ;
<drake_kr> 난 어렸을때 백과사전에서 가장 흥미있는 내용은 지구과학하고 천문학이었는뎅..
<drake_kr> 15살때까지만 해도 난 진짜 건담이랑 메칸더V는 만들수 있는건줄 알았는데..
<grrrrrrr> ....
<drake_kr> (혼자서)
<grrrrrrr> ....
<grrrrrrr> arm 사다가 무선조정 프라모델 하나 만드세요 - -;
<drake_kr> 난 지금도 건담 보면서 상전이기술이라던가 N입자나 반물질 같은것 지금기술로 못만드는건지 찾아보고나서 '아, 못 만드는구나' 하고 생각한다구..
<grrrrrrr> ....
<drake_kr> ... 내가 이상한건가..
<jincreator> 반물질은 지금 기술로도 만들어요.
<grrrrrrr> http://www.todaysppc.com/mbzine/bbs/view.php?id=free&no=113638
<jincreator> 상전이는...물만 끓여도 상전이를 일으킨 겁니다.
<drake_kr> jincreator :: 건담에서 사용할만큼의 페이즈 시프트하고, 반물질이요..
<drake_kr> 극미량은 되죠 ㅋㅋ
<grrrrrrr>  /.\
<jincreator> 끙...페도라15에 버박 게스트 에디션이 안붙는군요.
<drake_kr> sun이 이루어놓은 기술은 물거품이 될듯..
<grrrrrrr> T_T...
<drake_kr> 아, 물거품이라기보다는 귀속..
<jincreator> sun이 이루어 놓은 기술은 특허 돈줄이 되지요.
<jincreator> 예 : 안드로이드
<grrrrrrr> sun T_T...
<drake_kr> 근데 todaysppc 싱크롤 쩌는데
<grrrrrrr> 그렇죠?
<drake_kr> LGㅋㅋㅋ
<grrrrrrr> HTC ㅋㅋㅋ
<grrrrrrr> 그거랑 노키아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 동영상 잘뜸? 앜 깜빡함ㅋ
<jincreator> 근데 LG의 모델 중 동영상이 잘 안나오는 모델이 있나요? 동영상 잘뜨냐는 패러디를 많이 봤는데...
<jincreator> 듀얼코어라는 말을 보니 2X?
<grrrrrrr> 얘들이 아마 내부 칩은 동영상 가속을 지원하는데 라이센스비 안물어서 못쓰는 동영상 가속 포맷이 몇게 있는걸로 알고있어요. 자세한건 yemharc 씨가 아실텐데...
<jincreator> 헉, 그런 사정이(...)
<grrrrrrr> 넥S도 동일한데 넥S는 커펌으로 해결을 하죠 (...)
<grrrrrrr> 레퍼부심
<jincreator> 응? 넥S도 그런 게 있나요?
<grrrrrrr> 네 저는 그렇게 알고있어요. 순정으로는 동영상 가속을 못쓰고 (칩은 지원하지만) 그래서 커펌된 OS를 올려서 쓴다고 하네요. 옆에 친구가 쓰고 있습니다.
<jincreator> ...이로서 탈옥할 이유가 하나 더 늘었군요.
<jincreator> 요즘 폰 최대한 오래 켜기 시간 재느라 탈옥에 필요한 종료를 못하고 있네요.(...)
<grrrrrrr>  /_\;;;
<jincreator> 845시간 째입니다.
<drake_kr> 헠
<grrrrrrr> 헉?
<drake_kr> 난 기껏해야 75시간인데..
<grrrrrrr> 20일?
<grrrrrrr> 아아
<grrrrrrr> 다운 안먹고 버티는 시간입니까?
<jincreator> 845시간 22분 20초!
<drake_kr> 35일이 지나고 있음요?
<grrrrrrr> 우워...
<drake_kr> 아아 다운안먹고 버티는 시간..
<grrrrrrr> 안드로이드로써는 대단한거잉
<jincreator> 레부심++;
<grrrrrrr> 별다른 문제는 없나요 아직?
<jincreator> 네. 사실 이렇게 오랫동안 켜놓았다는 것도 까먹을 정도에요.
<grrrrrrr> 걸래탭 1주일 이상 켜두니까 온갖 겐세이들이 = =
<jincreator> 갤S2면 어림도 없었겠죠.
<grrrrrrr> 겔s2 vs 넥s  거의 비슷한 하드웨어 + dmb  vs 거의 비슷한 하드웨어 - dmb      삼성 SW vs 구글 SW
<grrrrrrr> http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=smartphone&no=1338279
<grrrrrrr> oops..
<jincreator> 참, 근데 이영우 님이 누구신지 아시는 분 계세요?
<grrrrrrr> 전 잘 모르겠습니다 (...)
<drake_kr> 저도모름
<drake_kr> 근데 ios는 탈옥이 선택인데 국산폰은 필수야... 어째서..
<jincreator> 게등위 때문에...
<grrrrrrr> win 7폰 <- 그런거 없다
<grrrrrrr> 윈도폰 쿼티 뜨면 그걸로 갈아탈까 생각중이에요
<jincreator> win 7 폰은 탈옥(어드민팅?) 툴을 아예 공개한다고 하지 않았나요?
<grrrrrrr> win7폰에 딱히 그런게 있나 싶기도 하고...  아 레제스트리 수정을 망고부터 일단 막긴 막았군요
<drake_kr> 난 애플빠가 왜 애플빠가 되는건지 알아버렸어 앱등이라고 놀려도 난 다음것도 애플 살거야 ㅡ.ㅡ
<grrrrrrr> 3gs가 ios5 까지 지원해 준다니 이건 장식용으로 두고 w7 사려구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아이팟터치2세대 가지고 있는 박대리
<drake_kr> ios4 지원되니까 하는말 "미친새끼들"
<grrrrrrr> 전이만 퇴근하러..
<grrrrrrr> http://www.todaysppc.com/mbzine/bbs/view.php?id=free&page=1&sn1=&divpage=23&sn=off&ss=on&sc=on&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=113829
<grrrrrrr> 노키아 쿼티를 던지고 ㅌㅌ
<jincreator> 홍텔
<jincreator> 이 어디죠?
<drake_kr> 아마 홍콩텔레콤 HTC를 말하는듯
<jincreator> 지금 도서관 노트북석인데 제 옆옆자리가 웜바이러스 있어서 IP를 차단했다고 하네요.
<jincreator> 근데 해당 자리의 노트북 주인은 "전 [알약]이 항상 실시간 감사중인데..."
<jincreator> 공공도서관이라 그런지 이런 정보가 도에서 내려온다고 하네요.
<drake_kr> 알약 무시하지는 마용 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 나름 굉장히 쓸만한 프로그램이에요
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 진짜루..
<jincreator> 이스트소프트에서 VB100 시도는 해 보나요?
<drake_kr> 엔진 이스트소프트것 아님다..
<jincreator> 최신 버전은 엔진 3개인데 그 중 하나가 이스트소프트 것으로 알고 있습니다.(출처 필요)
<drake_kr> 그리고 다들 무시하시는데
<drake_kr> (사실 나도 무시하지만)
<drake_kr> nProtect 역시도 지금 현 상황에서는 없는것보단 바이러스 차단이 좀 되긴 합니다..
<jincreator> 사실 nProtect의 성능보다는 이를 설치하지 않으면 전자결제를 하지 못한다는 강제성이 문제지요.
<jincreator> 알약이 최고였던 때는 자기 자신을 바이러스로 오인해서 삭제했던 오류(...)
<drake_kr> 은행에서는 사건이 터지면 책임을 넘겨야 하는게 문제 -ㅅ-
<jincreator> 요즘은 인식이 나아져서 각 정보팀에서 오픈뱅킹을 하려 하는데 법때문에 못한다지요.
<drake_kr> 아마 저라도 은행입장이라면 강제로 설치하게 만들듯 해요
<drake_kr> 어후 변환빡시넹
<kizace> 움 ...
<kizace> 데비안에서 사용하는 인터넷 빨라지게 하는걸..
<kizace> 우분투에서 쓰면..
<kizace> 소용없겠지요?
<drake_kr> 인터넷이 빨라진다..
<drake_kr> 매우 여러가지 이유가 있을수 있겠죠?
<kizace> dnsmasq 라는걸 설치 하는거 같은데
<drake_kr> 일반인 : 그래픽카드가 느려 -> 아 인터넷 느려
<kizace> 그리고 conf 파일을 수정하는데요?
<kizace> 헉-_-
<kizace> ATI ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> CPU가 느려 -> 아 인터넷 느려
<kizace> 업로드 다운로드 속도를 ...
<kizace> 체크할수있는 방법이 없을까요?
<kizace> 윈도우야 널렸지만..
<drake_kr> 하드가 느려 -> 아 인터넷 느려
<kizace> 리눅스는 딱히 없는거 같아서
<drake_kr> 이미 최적화라..
<kizace> 음 전 둘다 아닌듯 싶은데요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 다운로드 랑 업로드 속도를 ..
<drake_kr> 효과능 그닥 없을거라능
<kizace> 웹브라우저는 느리던 빠르던.. 어차피 한국 웹사이트-_-
<kizace> 움
<drake_kr> dnsmasq는 아마도, dns 캐쉬를 통해서 한번 들어갔던곳 ip로 들어가게 해주는거 같은데..
<kizace> http://kldp.org/node/79032#comment-410130
<drake_kr> 요샌 그걸 크롬이라던가 그런것들이 해주고 있어용
<kizace> 요기 보면은 뭐 데비안에 쓰는거라는데;;
<kizace> 근데 저는 웹브라우저 로딩 속도는 그닥 관심이 없는데;;
<drake_kr> 음 맞네요
<kizace> 업로드 다운로드 ..
<kizace> 매우 탐하는 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 요새는 파폭이나 크롬에 그 기능이 있슴미다
<drake_kr> 업로드 다운로드는 빨라지지 않슴다
<kizace> 로딩 속도만 빨라지는건가요?
<drake_kr> 네
<kizace> 그럼 인터넷 회선 속도 체크 하는곳은 따로 없나요?
<drake_kr> speedtest.net 이었나?
<kizace> 움 거기는 어떻게 테스트 하는지 당췌 모르겠던 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 걍 비긴 테스트
<jincreator> 그거 하나 누르고 기다리면 되는데요.
<kizace> 아 바로 앞에 있네-_-
<kizace> 헐-_-;;;
<drake_kr> 근데 저하고는 잘 안 맞는듯.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<kizace> 다운로드 이쁘네+_+
<kizace> 업로드는 좀 .. 거시기 하지만 서도 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 다운로드 평소에 98M 업로드 95M 나오는데..
<drake_kr> 결과는 다운로드 49.58 / 업로드 9.12 나오네요
<kizace> 전 94.16 78.81 나오네용
<Seony>  거기의 1/10만 나왔어도 바랄 게 없겠는데.... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 여긴
<drake_kr> KT로 가면 다운로드 940M까지 볼수 있다고 합니다..
<jincreator> (...)
<Seony> 흐...
<kizace> 940메가....
<jincreator> 실제로 인터넷에서 토렌트로 그 속도 찍은 스샷을 본 적이 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 긍게요
<kizace> 초당 940메가...
<drake_kr> Seony :: 뭐 미쿡은 10메가 정도 많이 쓰나요?
<drake_kr> 캐나다쪽은 rogers 많이 쓴다던데..
<Seony> 지역마다 편차가 크겠지만, 이 동네는 10Mbps가 그나마 제일 나은 거에요.
<Seony> 감지덕지하는 수준이죠.
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 미국 같은경우는
<Seony> 아까 한국 말씀하시는 거는 bps가 아니라 MegaByte이죠?
<kizace> 다운로드 많이받으면
<drake_kr> mbps인디용
<kizace> 사용제약을 받는다고 한거 같던데
<Seony> 제가 한국 떠날 때 초당 10메가씩 받았는데, 그럼 아직도 똑같은 거네요.
<kizace> 네
<kizace> 아직은 변화가 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> KT만 100메가짜리가 생긴거죠..
<kizace> 뭐 좀있으면 기가비트 시대가 온다고 하는거 같긴한데;;
<kizace> 언제나 오려나
<drake_kr> 100메가바이트
<drake_kr> KT만.
<drake_kr> 지금 제옆에 붙어있는 전단지
<drake_kr> cnm 인터넷 160Mbps
<kizace> CNM?
<kizace> 처음 들어보는 회사 ;;
<drake_kr> 옆에 노원 케이블 TV라고 적혀있네요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 아 ...
<kizace> 160mbps 라구요?;;
<kizace> 음 케이블은 손실이 많으니..
<kizace> 한 6~7메가 나오려나...
<drake_kr> 아 케이블TV 업체지만 광으로 들어오죠..
<kizace> 아 광으로 들어가나요?-_-;
<drake_kr> copper 안 써요
<kizace> 음 .....
<kizace> 케이블 업체가 광장비 매설할 능력이 되려나..
<kizace> etth 방식은 KT만 쓰는줄 알았는데;;
<drake_kr> ... 광장비 예전에나 비쌌지..
<drake_kr> 요샌 글케 안 비싸요
<kizace> 글쿤여 ``
<drake_kr> 글고 어차피 kornet망 백본이 좀 큰편이라
<drake_kr> 케이블티비같은데는 또 어차피 회선임대해서 판매하는거고..
<kizace> 음..
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> high요
<yemharc> 점점 피곰해지네요
<drake_kr> 자요
<yemharc> 다음달 연휴 전까지 프로토타입 제출.....
<yemharc> 개발자 나간 여파가 드디어 밀려오네요...
<drake_kr> 개발자가 없으면 디자이너도 개발을..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 내일 또 비오려나
<kizace> 음 서울은 금요일날 비온다고 한거 같은데욤?
<drake_kr> 하긴 제가 피곤하지 않으니 내일 당장 비올거 같진 않군요..
<kizace> 확실한건 비가 와야 오는갑다...
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데 바람이 좀 부네요 다행히..
<kizace> 네 ㅠㅠ 너무 다행이예요
<kizace> 바람이라도 안불었으면 아마 죽었을지도 몰라요
<kizace> 아무래도 집으로 들어가야겠다는...
<yemharc> 피서는 은행에서..
<jincreator> 오늘 전국적으로 폭염 주의보, 남쪽 끄트머리는 폭염 경보...동쪽 가장자리는 강풍 주의보(...)
<kizace> 수박한통 사가야죠
<drake_kr> 에어컨 틀어야 되나..
<kizace> 에어콘이라니 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 어제 밤에 저희동네 정전이 되었다죠;;;
<kizace> 어디는 되고 어디는 안되고 치사하게 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> Drake-kr 고기대신 화채파티라도?ㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 화채!!!!!!
<drake_kr> 음
<kizace> 위스키 약간;; 넣어서 (__*);;
<drake_kr> 하드파티
<kizace> 뜨거운 7200 짜리 하드가 나오면...
<drake_kr> 하드를 들고와서 하드를 먹으며 복사를 하는겁니다
<kizace> 역시-_-;;
<yemharc> 전기 맛이 나겠군요
<kizace> 철분 보충에 그만일듯
<drake_kr> 7200RPM 1개, 5400RPM 3개, 5900RPM 3개 지금 도는중입니다..
<jincreator> CD도 같이 구워드시죠.
<jincreator> 하드 대신 SSD는 없나요?
<kizace> CD는 테팔 에 구워야 눌러붙지 않아요
<kizace> ㅌ ㅔ팔 ㅌ ㅔ팔~
<drake_kr> 개판~ 개판~
<kizace> 헉 ...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 무서운 사람 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 어우 아침에 B부터 시작해서 지금 K까지 왔음요..
<yemharc> 음... 얼른 들가서 밥이나 먹어야지..
<drake_kr> 라면을 먹을까 치킨을 먹을까
<drake_kr> 아 간만에 피자 한판 시켜먹어볼까
<kizace> 치킨에 맥쥬 !!!!!
<kizace> 핏자는 도미노~
<yemharc> 생각해보니 어제 점심 이후로 아무것도 안먹고 있네요...
<drake_kr> 저 맥주는 잘 안 마셔요
<kizace> 앗 소주 파셨군요..
<drake_kr> kizace :: 갑부
<kizace> (__*);;
<kizace> 갑부라뇨 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 커피 조금 마심듯하ㄴ.....
<drake_kr> 도민호피자라니
<kizace> 알콜 섭취를 못한지 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 아
<drake_kr> 시장피자 뭐 이런거 먹어야지요
<kizace> 오랜만에 맛있는걸 드셔야죠-_-
<kizace> 도미노 ㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲ
<kizace> 남자라면 지를때 크게 지르는겁니다~
<drake_kr> 도민호 비쌈
<kizace> 트리플 치즈 콤비!!!
<yemharc> 도미노라면 한판에 3만원씩 한다는 그건가요
<kizace> ㄴ ㅔ 그것이라는...
<drake_kr> 시장피자와 맛이 같은데 왜 도민호를 먹나요
<kizace> 어째서 같은가욧!!
<kizace> 트리플은 다르다구욧!
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 시장피자보다 맛 없지
<kizace> 헐.....
<jincreator> !!!
<kizace> 예전에 여자친구랑
<kizace> 모텔가서
<kizace> 도미노 피자 시키구
<kizace> 영화 봤었는데
<drake_kr> 그건인정
<kizace> (__*) 인정..
<kizace> 이라뇨
<yemharc> ...그냥 식빵에 모짜렐라 뿌려서 전지 데우면...
<drake_kr> 근데 전 여자친구도 시장피자 먹었어요
<kizace> (__*);;
<kizace> 전 굶더라도 .. 제 여자친구는 좋은거 먹였....
<drake_kr> 한판에 5천원짜린데 3만원짜리보다 맛남
<kizace> 그럴리 없어요!
<jincreator> 도미노 피자는 학교에서 부르주아 친구가 있을 때만 (몰래) 시켜먹을 수 있었던 음식인데...
<kizace> 트리플은 다르다구욧 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> Drake-kr 여자사람 버프인듯
<drake_kr> 어차피 집에서 시켜먹는거라
<drake_kr> 집에 피자치즈도 있고
<kizace> 토마토 페이스트!!
<drake_kr> 시장피자에 피자치즈 뿌려주면서 '내가 커스텀해주는 피자야' 하면 되지요
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 집에서는
<kizace> 파스타 만들어서 먹였었는데-_-
<kizace> 그게 파스타인지-_- 페이스트 비빔면인지는 상상에;;
<drake_kr> 여자친구는 고기좀 먹이지 말라고..
<drake_kr> 지금은 없지만.. ㄱ-
<kizace> 그건 저도 ;;;
<kizace> 없지만 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 그대여 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 나와 같다면 feat. kizace
<kizace> ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 이렇게 바람이 서글피 부는 날에도~
<kizace> 였습니다;;
<drake_kr> 뭐 어쨌거나
<yemharc> 음....역시 skt...지하철에서도 쾌적한 IRC챗을 보장하는군요
<drake_kr> 하루는 이랬다죠
<jincreator> Wifi?
<drake_kr> 집에 들어가니까
<kizace> 지하철에서는 SKT KT ahen
<kizace> 모두  아름다운 환경을 제공합니다
<kizace> WIFI가 빵빵햇서리
<drake_kr> 장어구이 장어덮밥 장어부침개 장어쌈
<jincreator> 모든 노선은 아니에요.
<kizace> 아 그런가요?
<yemharc> 허나 전 귀찮아서 3G...
<kizace> 분당선이랑 3호선은 확실히 잘되서 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 보자마자 토쏠려서 '아 속안좋아' 하니까
<jincreator> 5호선이 대표적입니다. 갈아타는 역에는 있지요.
<kizace> 장어 풀셋을 거부 하는 대인배 드레끼상 !
<kizace> 어서오세요 ~
<drake_kr> 어서와용
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요오
<jincreator> 어서오세요.
<drake_kr> 아 정말 그때만큼 장어먹기 싫을때가 없었어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> drake_kr 아얄씨 올때 마다 잠수 하셨으면서;;
<yemharc> 전 와이파이존은 상당한 포퓰리즘 전략느로 보여요
<drake_kr> 음
<Jinseok> 와이파이조오오오혼
<kizace> 음 ...
<kizace> SK 는 딱히 WIFI존이 필요없어도 되지않나요?
<Jinseok> 동사무소에서도 KT,LG U+ 와이파이존이 깔렸더라고요 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 3G가 빨라서리
<yemharc> 와이파이 연결되는곳들 잘 보면 유동인구 x만명 이상인곳들뿐
<Jinseok> SK 같은 경우는 지하철에서 무료 와이파이를 빵빵 잘 터트림 ㅋ
<jincreator> 3G 안 쓰는 저로서는 와이파이존이 생명줄입니다.
<kizace> 저런 ...
<Jinseok> SK는 그냥 퍼주는 기업이라고 하기보다는
<drake_kr> 그나저나 KT에서 커버리지 반경 5km짜리 와이파이를 강원도쪽에 설치한다고 했었는데
<kizace> 전 3g만 써서리..
<Jinseok> 와이파이 그냥 쓰렉으로 해준다는거죠.
<Jinseok> 저번에도 얘기 했다 싶히
<jincreator> 커버리즈 5km짜리 와이파이라...상상도 안갑니다.
<kizace> 와이브로가 반경 2키로 정도 아닌가요?
<kizace> WIFI가 5키로가 나올수 있을라나-_-;;
<kizace> 얼마나 힘있게 쏴보네길래
<Jinseok> SK는 800Mhz 내놓고 2.1Ghz 인 LG U+ 를 이기겠다고 지X라고 하지 않나 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 음.. kaist쪽 실장님이 장비를 보여주기 전까지도 전 믿지 못했슴미다
<yemharc> 근데 어차피 무선대러 가면 다운로드 받는거 아닌 이상 그게그거에요
<yemharc> 지금 이렇게 땅속을 시속 60으로 달리면서 채팅하듯요
<Jinseok> 참 한심합니다.
<drake_kr> Jinseok :: 대역이 높다고 무조건 빠른게 아닌데요?
<kizace> 그럼 지금 LG가 제일 빠른가요?
<kizace> LG는 3G망이 아니지 안나용?;;
<Jinseok> drake_kr 과연 4G 부문 에서는 대역이 잘 터지니 그만큼 속도도 나아지지 않을까요?
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<kizace> LTE!!!
<kizace> 갤럭시 s1 과는 먼나라 이야기
<jincreator> 전 3G도 먼나라 이야기죠. T.T
<kizace> 하지만 지금 중요한건 ppa 방식 다운로드에 개념이 안잡혀있다는것...
<kizace> 뜬금없는 질문!!
<Jinseok> kizace LG 는 현재 CDMA Rev.1 , Rev.2 와 LTE 서비스 중입니다
<kizace> 아
<Jinseok> 이만 나갈께요
<kizace> WCDMA는 없는거네용
<Jinseok> 엄마 때문에
<kizace> 수고하셨어요^^
<drake_kr> Long Term Evolution
<kizace> 음 ....
<kizace> 슬슬 스마트폰 신형들이 쏟아져 나올때가 되었는데;;;
<kizace> 아직 나의 갤럭시는 1년이 안되었고...
<jincreator> 제가 보기에는 통신사도 계속해서 국유화했어야 한다고 생각해요.
<kizace> 옴니아 1의 할부는 끝나 났고 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아! 드디어 페도라에 버추얼박스 게스트 확장 설치가 되었군요.
<kizace> 페도라!!
<kizace> 전 페도라 하면  리눅스 보다는 모자가 떠오르는....
<kizace> 수세 듣고 엄청 웃었고....
<jincreator> 수세는 왜요?
<kizace> 오픈수세라니 ㅋㅋㅋ 하면서
<kizace> 이름이 웃겨서요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 수세 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오픈세수
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 지하철 갈아타신 건가요?
<yemharc> 버스로요
<jincreator> 아, 그렇군요.
<kizace> 움 ..
<kizace> 그런데
<kizace> KDE랑 그놈이랑
<yemharc> 백키 느르고 있으면 강종하는 기능이 편하기도 하고 불편하기도 하도 그렇네요
<kizace> 뭐가 다른가용?;;
<drake_kr> 기반이요
<yemharc> 모양?....
<kizace> 겉부분이 다른건가요?;;
<kizace> 아 기반
<kizace> 커널은 같은거구요?
<jincreator> 음...그건 운영체제에서 윈도랑 맥이 뭐가 다른가요? 하는 것과 비슷한 질문이라고 하면...이해가 되시려나요?
<drake_kr> gnome : GTK // KDE : QT
<drake_kr> 그놈이 그놈입니다
<kizace> 움 윈도우랑 맥은 전혀 다른 OS 인데 우분투랑 쿠분투는 ..
<kizace> 같은 줄기라 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 윔도화먄 보여주는걸 운영체제의 닐부가 아니라
<kizace> 넴 그렇긴하죵 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그놈이나 KDE나 운영체제와는 상관 없습니다.
<yemharc> 그냥 입맛대로 선택하는 프로그램이라 생각하세요
<kizace> 겉 포장이 다르다고 이해하면 되는건가요?
<yemharc> 네
<drake_kr> 프로그램 차이도 좀 있긴 해요..
<kizace> 옹 ;;
<kizace> 예전에 우분투 컴피즈 보고 완전 반해서 설ㅊ치했다;;
<drake_kr> 근데 여러 분들이 말씀하셨듯이, 겉포장이 다른거라 보시면 돼요
<kizace> 정말 지옥을 맛보았는데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 어차피 kde에서도 gtk 설치하고, gnome에서도 qt는 설치하니까..
<yemharc> 파란 포장지에 리본을 달건 빨간 포장지에 금박을 두르검
<kizace> 내용물은 같은거니까
<drake_kr> 내용물은 콘솔
<yemharc> 안에 든 물검은 같은거죠
<kizace> 포장 기반을 어디에 두었냐에 따라서 쿠분투야 우분투냐
<drake_kr> 아, 이건 너무 나갔나..
<kizace> 콘솔 예찬론자 드레키님은..
<drake_kr> 뭐 어쨌건 전 포장을 안 하고 씁니다 (...)
<kizace> 사탄입니다;;;
<yemharc> 나갔다기보다 파거들었죠
<kizace> 사실 아직도 터미널창 열면은 ..
<kizace> 정신이 혼미 해지는 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 우분투가 레드헷에서 파생된거 죠?
<drake_kr> 그 옛날 msx 시절에는 basic에서 콘솔로 나가는것이 목표였슴다..
<kizace> 좀더 들어가면 더있으려녀ㅏ..
<jincreator> 데비안에서 파생되었습니다.
<yemharc> 콘솔이 익숙해지면 훨씬 빠르거 편해서 헤어나질 못해요
<drake_kr> 우분투는 devian에서 파생이용
<kizace> 아 데비안..
<kizace> 데비안이구나 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 데비안은 전혀 다른분으로 생각했었는데 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 오라클이 OS인줄 알았으니..
<jincreator> 이제는 오라클에서 리눅스 기반 OS도 만듭니다.
<kizace> 왠지 이름잉 OS 그러워!!
<drake_kr> 오라클 독서실 옆에는 시온 빨래방이 있지요
<kizace> ......
<kizace> 아하하하하하하하하
<kizace> 아하하하하하하
<yemharc> 술 담배 도박 마약은 해도 IT업계 취직은 하지마세요
<kizace> 지금 웃는ㄴ 타이밍 맞져?
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅ.
<kizace> IT 업계 취직하고 싶어도 못한다눈 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> yemharc 님, 너무 함축된 문장이에요.
<kizace> 전 엑셀도 다룰줄 몰라요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 추직하기 쉽다군요
<yemharc> 우리php boy를 보노라먄...
<kizace> 그래도 기본적으로 무언가를 해야 취직이 되는거 안닌가요?
<kizace> PHP 라던가 JAVA 라던가..
<yemharc> 자도 그런줄 아랑ㅆ어요 최근까진
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> .버스의 흔들림이 오타를 제조하누나...
<kizace> 전 java는 리니지 프리섭 만질때 말고는 본적도 없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 버스의 흔들림에 오타를...
<jincreator> 구글~음성인식!
<kizace> 잡념을 버리시고... irc에 집중하세요;;
<yemharc> 이만 로갓하고 집에 들갑니당
<kizace> 빠른 로갓...
<kizace> 삼성 중공업에 들어가서
<kizace> 배를 만들어볼까-_-;
<kizace> 아직 30도 아니되었는데;;
<drake_kr> it보단 낫겠져
<kizace> IT 기업은 들어가보고 싶어도...
<kizace> 할줄 아는게 없어서 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 안드로이드 IRC 어플은 뭐가 좋을까나..
<drake_kr> it기업 들어가긴 쉬워요
<drake_kr> 아무데나 가겠다 싶으면 할줄아는것 없어도 들어갈수 있는곳이에요
<drake_kr> 다니기가 힘들어서 그렇지.. (...)
<jincreator> andchat, androirc 둘 중 하나 쓰세요.
<kizace> 아하..
<kizace> 그래도 뭔가 하는게 보여야..
<kizace> 월급이 나오질 안겠어요?
<kizace> 그냥 멍때리고 앉아만 있을수도 없는것이고 ;;;
<kizace> 이럴때 IT 쪽에 아는 사람이 있어야 한다니까 ㅌ
<drake_kr> 어차피 회사에서는 대학을 나오건 고졸이건 학원에서 뭘 배웠던 간에 초급으로 간주하고 일을 시킵니다..
<drake_kr> 밀링을 알아야 공장에 취직하는게 아니듯 말이죠.
<kizace> 움..
<kizace> 기본적인 작동법은 알아야;; ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 국비지원 학원 같은곳을 다녀볼까봐요;;;
<drake_kr> 뭐하러요
<kizace> (__*);;
<kizace> 친구놈은 국비 지원 학원 이번에 다닌다고
<kizace> 학원 알아보구 다니던데;;
<drake_kr> 전 건담을 만드는게 인생의 1차 목표입니다.
<drake_kr> kizace님은 그런것 있나요?
<kizace> 음
<drake_kr> 제가 건담을 만든다고 할때 웃으셔도 좋아요.
<kizace> 왜요 ..
<kizace> 만들지 말란 법도 없으니..
<drake_kr> 웃고 즐길만한 목표조차도 없으면 안되구용
<kizace> 전 우주에서 바이크 타는게 꿈-_-;
<drake_kr> 워
<drake_kr> (... 뭔가 이공계스럽다)
<kizace> 바이크형 스페이스 쉽으로
<kizace> 광속 여행돋 좋구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> (물리 공부하셔야겠군)
<kizace> 히힛 >_<
<kizace> 산수도 못하는 저로선....
<drake_kr> 그래가지고 어디 만들겠어요? ㅋㅋ
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 건담시드 보면서 드는생각
<drake_kr> 코디네이터 : 리눅스 사용자 / 네추럴 : 윈도우 사용자
<kizace> 아 건담 시리즈는 전혀 본적이 없어서 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오브에서 건담을 만든다 : 구글이 안드로이드OS를 출시한다
<kizace> 에바에 네르프는 왠지 모두 콘솔을 사용하는듯 한 느낌을 받긴했어요
<drake_kr> 키라 야마토가 OS를 수정한다 : 리눅스 사용자가 커널을 컴파일한다
<kizace> 헐-_-;
<kizace> 그럼 안드로이드 루팅은 ..
<kizace> 어떻게 표현하실껀가요?
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 암튼 애니 보면 웬지 맞아떨어지는듯한 느낌
<kizace> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 포럼에 글 올려봐야지 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 싱크로 200% 완성을 기다리겠습니다
<kizace> 스페이스 쉽을 만들기 전에;;
<kizace> 일단 배부터 만들어볼까 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 로켓부터..
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<kizace> NASA 에 취업을 해서
<kizace> 일단 청소부터 하면서
<kizace> 물리 이론 하나 정도는 만들어 줘야 겠네여
<kizace> 광속 이론을 만들어 줘야 하는가 ;;;
<jincreator> 밥먹으로 갑니다.
<kizace> 맛나게 드셔요~
<kizace> ㅎ ㅏ
<kizace> 언제나 생각하는거지만..
<kizace> 깁슨 레스폴이 너무나도 가지고 싶은..
<kizace> 아앗
<kizace> 분도님 어서오세요~
<bundo> 쩝 아 바람 ~
<kizace> 어서오세요~
<kizace> 오늘 바람 대차게 부네요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<kizace> 태풍 영향이려나~
<kizace> 덕분이 그리 심하게 덥지는 않았네여
<cartes9> 아 태풍온대요?
<cartes9> 우리집은 에어콘도 않틀고
<kizace> 아
<kizace> 어떤 능력좋은 분이..
<cartes9> 다른집도 다 않트나요?
<kizace> 일본쪽으로 사뿐히 감아 차줘서;;;
<kizace> 일본 열도를 통과 한다고 ....
<kizace> ㅎ ㅏ 별일이 없어야 하는데 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 단군할아버지 이실려나요
<cartes9> 저 근데 자랑할거있어요 호호호
<kizace> 흠..
<kizace> 왠지 들으면 부러울듯한..
<cartes9> 인터넷 속도 엄청 빨라졌어요
<cartes9> 별로 않부러우실만한거에요
<bundo> 참 cartes9 훈련 어찌 된겨 ?
<cartes9> 귀가판정받고 돌아왔어요 ㅠㅠ 엉엉
<bundo> 허걱 ~
<kizace> 인터넷 속도..
<kizace> 귀가 판정을 받으셧나요?;;
<kizace> 어디에 문제가;;;
<bundo> 힘내요 나도 정신병동출신입니다.
<cartes9> IPTIME 유무선공유기 펌웨어업글했거든요
<kizace> 아 ..
<kizace> 전 항상 업글 해주는..
<kizace> 심심하면 보는데;;
<cartes9> 전 설정날라간다고 못했는데
<bundo> 나중에 군대 , 신학대 다 통과 했어요
<kizace> 항상 새로운 버전님이...
<bundo> 힘내요 cartes9
<kizace> 전 군대를 안가봐서 잘 모르는..
<bundo> 안가면 청화대 가는거죠 머
<cartes9> 아... kizace님은 왜 안가세요?
<bundo> 청화대 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 청와대 라뇨...
<bundo> 청화대
<cartes9> 미국시민권자 이신가요?
<kizace> 아녀
<kizace> -_-;
<kizace> 전 공익 출신이라...
<kizace> 부끄럽네여 (__*);;
<cartes9> 4주 군사훈련 힘들자나요
<cartes9> 헥헥
<cartes9> -ㅠ-
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 저도 공익판정받았어요
<kizace> 자랑은 아니지만..
<kizace> 전 총검술도 할줄 모르는걸요-_-;
<drake_kr> 공익 부럽다
<kizace> 각개 전투도 안했고-_-;;
<bundo> cartes9  30일에 신촌토즈 와요  시원하게 해줄께
<kizace> (__*) 부러워 하셔두 되요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 토즈토즈+_+
<kizace> 아 분도님 카톡에 저장해버렸는데;;
<kizace> 괜찮으시져?ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 네...
<cartes9> 어떻게 시원하게 해요? 몰매맞아서요?
<drake_kr> 점점 분도님은 잠수타기 어려워지시능
<bundo> 음료수 리필 무한 가능 &^ 냉방빵빵 & 2차 회 먹을꺼임
<cartes9> 미국여자애랑 결혼하면 군대 않갈수있나요?
<kizace> 회!!!!!!!!!
<kizace> 미국 여자랑 결혼한다고
<kizace> 국적이 나오나요?
<kizace> 영주권이 나오는거 아닌가요?
<bundo> 난 이상하게 신촌가면 그 뒷골목 회집이  안잊혀집니더
<drake_kr> ... 공익판정이면 굳이 그렇게까지 안해도.. 될거같은데..
<cartes9> 생각해보겠다는데..
<cartes9> 않갈수있으면 않가게요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<cartes9> 시민권나오는 제일 빠른방법이라던데
<bundo> 시민권이라 음
<bundo> 들마 많이 보면 시민권 주던데.. ?
<bundo>  드라마
<drake_kr> 아웅 아직도 화생방 4번의 기억이 잊혀지지 않네요.. -ㅅ-;;
<kizace> 음
<kizace> 군대 안가는 방법은 역시
<kizace> 여군과의 결혼일까요?
<bundo> 우분투 모임에 DSLI 는 이해되는데 군대 이야기 나오면 그땐 막장 됨  ...쩝
<cartes9> 헐
<bundo> 매지던가 군대 이야기 하고 바로 코골더군요
<cartes9> 안할게요
<cartes9> aa
<cartes9> 제가 ADHD가 있어서
<cartes9> 지시사항 따라가기도 힘들고
<cartes9> 벅차더군요.. 그래서 귀가판정 받았죠
<bundo> ADHD = 아 다구리하도 당했어?
<cartes9> 그냥 옆동료가 별로 않좋아하는 눈치라 같이 잠자기도 성가시더라구요
<cartes9> 제자리 침범당하고
<cartes9> 좀 옆으로 땡겨주세요 그랬죠
<cartes9> 징역 1년 6개월 선고자라 왠지 포스도 있고
<cartes9> 으으..
<cartes9> 저 왜 이렇게 약한지, 낙담입니다 ...
<kizace> ADHD가 뭔가용?;;;
<cartes9> 주의력/집중력 결핍 증후군 같은거에요
<bundo> 징역 1년 6개월 넘으면 군대 면제 아닌감요?
<kizace> ㅇ아 ...
<drake_kr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attention_deficit_hyperactivity_disorder
<cartes9> 저기 가면 어렵게 전문용어로 써져있을텐데 영어로;;
<bundo> drake_kr 면재 사유 같은거 아녀 1년 6개월 이상 징역형 ?
<drake_kr> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EC%A3%BC%EC%9D%98%EB%A0%A5%EA%B2%B0%ED%95%8D_%EA%B3%BC%EB%8B%A4%ED%96%89%EB%8F%99%EC%9E%A5%EC%95%A0
<cartes9> 전 네이버 백과사전이 좋더라구요
<cartes9> 왠지 네이버 하면 싫어하실지모르지만
<cartes9> ..
<drake_kr> 소년원에서 지내지 않은 경우는 보내는걸로 알고있어요 요즘은
<bundo> 나도 네입어 좋아합니다. 이번에 우리 친해 지려 노력~ 중
<cartes9> 네이버?
<cartes9> 랑 친해지려구요?
<bundo> 네..
<cartes9> NHN하고 Ubuntu Korea말씀하시나요?
<cartes9> NHN이 오픈소스 지원 해주는것 같더라구요
<cartes9> 나눔글꼴도
<cartes9> 나눠주고..
<bundo> 아뇨 권순선 & 벙병주 = 강분도 이거요
<cartes9> 우와
<cartes9> 강분도님이 그런 지위가..
<bundo> 벙병주 오타 = 정병주
<bundo> 친하게 해서 우리 아들 군대 안보내려고 하는 중입니다.
<cartes9> 정병주씨께서
<cartes9> ê·¸...
<cartes9> 큐브리드 CEO분?
<cartes9> 인가요?
<cartes9> 권순선씨는 KLDP시삽님이시고
<bundo> 아뇨 큐빅제조업자인데... 영세사업자 이었어요 이번에 정부종합청사에 애들 놀이 기구로 들어 간데요
<cartes9> 무슨 말인지 몰르겠어요
<cartes9> 분도님은 무슨사유로 정신병동에 가셨었어요?
<bundo> 근데  훈련 받다 빠꾸 된거인가요 ?
<cartes9> 정밀검사 받을사람!!! 해서
<cartes9> 지원했습니둥..!!
<cartes9> <3
<cartes9> 랄라♡
<bundo> 그럼 면제 대상이네
<cartes9> 예? 면제 대상이요?
<bundo> 난 고2떄 선생 3명 대가리패주었어요
<bundo> 교무실서 헤헤
<bundo> 그래서 검정고시 출신인데요
<cartes9> 네네
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<bundo> 그 기간이 길었죠
<cartes9> 휴우..
<bundo> 암튼 내가 봐도 좀 이상한거 같으니깐 cartes9   약물치료 권합니다.
<cartes9> 네에
<cartes9> 진짜로 면제 대상인가요?
<bundo> 네  ! 내보기에 그래요
<cartes9> 어떤점이 이상해요?
<bundo> 1. 주변인 생각 무시
<bundo> 2. 본인 생각 추구
<bundo> 3. 등신 & 찌질이
<bundo> 4. 혼자 고민하세요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 등신 & 찌질이는 왜요?
<cartes9> 뭐 그렇다면 어쩔수없죠
<cartes9> 노력해서 나아지면 그만이에요
<bundo> 1+2 = 등신 찌질이 라고 본거고요
<cartes9> 에구구 그렇게 심한말을...
<bundo> 노력해서 나아지면 그떄 해병대 가세요
<bundo> 나도 알아요 사람의 각 위치적 가치에 대해..
<bundo> 그리고 소중함 등 ...
<cartes9> 전 처음 듣는말인데요
<cartes9> 사람자체가 태어나서 아픔을 느끼는 의식 자체가
<bundo> 인정 받고 싶으면 인정하라 = 이 말 어때요?
<cartes9> 존엄한거 아닌가요?
<bundo> 그걸 그냥 받나
<cartes9> 태어나서 어디에 어떤 위치에 있고
<bundo> 노력해야지
<cartes9> 만인은 평등한거죠
<bundo> 그럼 아프라카 가 ^^;
<bundo> 거기서 우분투 >?
<cartes9> 미국만 가도 않그래요
<cartes9> 한국만 우월주의
<bundo> 그럼미국 가 !
<cartes9> 같은거에 찌들린거 아닌가요
<cartes9> 갈려는데 저주받도록 태어난 나라가 발목을 잡는거죠
<bundo> 사람은   =본인
<cartes9> 너무 않좋은세상에 찌들려서 그게 현실이니
<cartes9> 하면서 사는사람들같아요
<bundo> 자신의 과거를 통해 현재를 알고 노력하여 미래를 하자고
<bundo> 그럼 좋은  환경가면됨
<cartes9> 원래 사람은 다 평등한거고 우열이 없는거에요
<bundo> 아니 있음
<cartes9> 누구가 더 우월하고 잘났고
<cartes9> 그런 사상은 다 만들어진거죠
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<cartes9> 피상적이고
<imsu> cartes9: 오랜만이에요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 찌질이 =>  도우미  => 리더 => 미래적보편성
<cartes9> 네 안녕하세요
<imsu> bundo: 이 늦은 시간까지 어인일이시옵니까? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 걍 내일 머 하려 다 보니 IRC채팅중 입니더
<imsu> 근데 웬 찌질이가 나왔나요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이거 정말 오랜만에 들어보는 단어인데요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 강분도님이 자꾸 사람간에 지위, 우열이 있다고 얘기하고
<bundo> 임수 올시간 되서 나온거임 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 허허허허허
<cartes9> 사회적 지위는 무시못하죠
<cartes9> 물론
<bundo> imsu 가 대신 대화 해줘
<cartes9> 근데 그걸로 다른사람이 우월해서 명령할 권한이 있고 그런건 아닙니다
<imsu> 무슨 대화를요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 찌질이에 대해선 잘 모르는데요;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 저 공유기 업데이트했어요
<cartes9> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 그래서 인터넷이 엄청 쾌적하네요^^
<drake_kr> 음..
<cartes9> 히히
<cartes9> <-:
<drake_kr> 제국주의 / 사회주의 / 공산주의 개념 자체가 나온것이..
<drake_kr> 사람이 3명만 모여도 리더그룹이 생겨나기 때문이지요
<imsu> drake_kr: 안녕하시옵니까 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 방가 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 난 사회주의자이고 싶었지만 요즘 잘안되네 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 밥뭇나
<cartes9> 한국은 왜이렇게 물질주의적인가요
<imsu> drake_kr: 떡 먹었습니다
<cartes9> 피상적인걸 좋아하고
<imsu> cartes9: 그건 잘못된 문화사대주의입니다
<cartes9> 다른 문화가 우월하다고 말하고자하는건 아니에요
<imsu> 어느 나라를 가든 비물질주의적인곳은 거의 없고 피상적인걸 좋아하는 나라도 많습니다.
<drake_kr> 뭐, 전 미국에서 싸대기 함 맞아본 다음부터는 미쿡이 자유의 나라라는걸 믿지 않으니까요
<imsu> 단어자체가 굉장히 모호하긴 합니다만
<imsu> 그렇게 따지고 들면 좋은 나라는 없지요
<drake_kr> 오히려 좀 이해가 되었다고 해야하나..
<drake_kr> 세상엔 이런놈도 있고 저런놈도 있다는것.
<imsu> 장단점을 가지고 거기서 우리의 것을 찾아가는 자세가 필요하며 비판을 위한 비판은 좀 아닌거 같은데요~
<drake_kr> 모두가 평등하지 않으니 배려해주는 마음이 필요한거고.
<imsu> 비물질적인 곳으로 가려면 물질이 없는 곳으로 가야겠지요~
<drake_kr> 좀 어그로끄는 말이긴 한데, 남녀는 평등하지 않으니까 더더욱 서로 배려해주어야 하는거지요
<imsu> 아프리카? 정글?
<drake_kr> 실은 개미들도 일개미의 30%는 B형남자라고 합니다 <-
<imsu> 어떤 얘기가 나와서 그런지는 잘 모르겠지만 우리나라는 왜 이런가를 따지기 전에 우리나가의 역사가 어떻게 이루어져 왔으며 그에대한 문제점이 무엇이고 좋은점은 무엇인가를 차근차근 짚어 보았으면 제가 생각하는 모범 답안이 아닐까 생각이 듭니다.
<bundo>  구굴+ 압축파일 지원 하네 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 어우 bundo님도 산만해!
<drake_kr> 덩치가요
<bundo> imsu  드라케 발표한데 30일 와
<cartes9> 한국남자들은 정말로 유학녀들이 미국남앞에서 몸주고 별짓다한다고 생각하나요?
<cartes9> 동거하고?
<imsu> cartes9: 암튼 우리나라의 역사 자체가 일제 식민지 시대에 식민사관주의에 의해 자국의 민족들에게 잘못된 역사의식을 심어 주었기 때문에 더욱더 자국을 싫어하지 않나 싶습니다.
<imsu> bundo: 호호호호~
<drake_kr> cartes9 :: 네.
<cartes9> 안그런데...
<bundo> 내 조국 사랑도 한번 피터지게  분석해봐야지
<cartes9> 뭘 봤길래 그렇게 다들 믿는거죠?
<drake_kr> 거기에 대해선 선교사인 친구가 유학시절 경험했다는 이야기를 들어서 알고 있습니다
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<cartes9> 한국인 선교사인 친구분이 미국유학시절요?
<imsu> 믿고 안믿고는 자신의 차이입니다.
<drake_kr> 네 미국 LA 지역이요
<cartes9> 아...
<cartes9> 그렇구나아
<imsu> 자신의 자녀가 그럴거라는 믿음도 거기에 포함된다는 사실을 명심하는게 더 좋을거 같네요
<cartes9> LA지역이 어떤지 한번가보고싶네요
<bundo> cartes9 난 잘 모르지만 우리나라 여성이 대단한거죠  외국인 이용 활용 ?
<cartes9> 제가 본 한국녀들은 백인남들하고 거의 교류가 없던데
<bundo> 암튼 할머니 만세
<drake_kr> 그냥 사람 사는데는 다 똑같은거 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 이래뵈도 저 필리핀에도 3년 있었고 일본에 2년정도 미국도 보름정도 중국도 보름정도
<cartes9> 우리나라여성이 그렇게 해서 영주권을 얻기는 하나요? 진심으로 결혼을해야지
<cartes9> 영주권이 나오는데
<drake_kr> 결론은 사람사는데는 어디든 피터지고, 평범하게 살려면 죽을만큼 노력해야 된다는것.
<bundo> drake_kr ` 도피 범죄자 ?
<imsu> cartes9: 여기서 떠들어봐야 탁상공론에 지나지 않습니다.
<drake_kr> 아잉
<drake_kr> 저 미국이랑 중국은 관광차 갔었고요
<drake_kr> 필리핀하고 일본은 일하러 갔었어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 태국이랑 말레이시아도 가봤구나..
<drake_kr> 베트남 가봐야는디
<cartes9> 베트남 가면 한국보다 나을까요?
<cartes9> 음
<drake_kr> 베트남에서 우월감 쩔어서 산다면 가는것도 좋죠
<drake_kr> 근데 그건 아까 부정하셨잖아요
<cartes9> 왜 우월감을 느껴요
<cartes9> 그냥 똑같은 인간인데
<cartes9> 그거 진짜로 한국인들 잘못되었다고 생각해요
<cartes9> 동남아인보다 제가 낫다고 생각한적 전 한번도 없는데
<drake_kr> 음.. 일단 베트남은 GNP가 높지 않죠.
<drake_kr> 지금 생활보다 상당히 불편하지요
<imsu> cartes9: 그냥 한번 여쭤보고 싶은데
<drake_kr> 인터넷 하려면 한달에 30만원 가까이 되는 돈을 지불해야 하고,
<imsu> cartes9: 제가 알기론 미국에서 잠시 생활하셨다고 들었습니다. 근데 왜 그곳에 갈 생각을 하셨나요
<cartes9> 네 말씀하세요 임수님
<drake_kr> 보통 베트남 사람들 한달 월급이 40만원이 채 안되지요
<cartes9> 제가 갈려고 한적없어요
<cartes9> 저희 부모님이 가기로 결정해서 저도 같이 가게되었어요
<imsu> 다시 돌아오게된 계기도 부모님 때문인가요?
<cartes9> 아니오 저때문이에요
<cartes9> 제가 돌아가겠다고 했어요
<cartes9> 저희아버지가 돌아가시겠다고 먼저 했고
<cartes9> 저도 돌아가겠다고 했고
<imsu> 왜 그런거죠?
<cartes9> 저희 엄마는 않돌아가겠다고 했고
<imsu> 왜 돌아오실 결정을 하셨나요?
<cartes9> 그냥 시골에 살기싫어서요
<imsu> 시골이 왜요?
<cartes9> 대도시에서 public transportation
<imsu> 도시 생활이 더 나은것 같은가요?
<cartes9> 자유롭게 이용하고 다닐려구요
<cartes9> 그때는 많이 철없었던것 같아요
<imsu> 그게 바로 우월감이라는 단어입니다
<cartes9> 근데 지금도
<cartes9> 차도없고 버스도 못하게 한다면
<cartes9> 차도없고 버스도 없고 지하철도 없다면
<imsu> 네 우월감이라는걸 부정적으로 보지 마시고 긍정적으로도 보시기 바랍니다.
<cartes9> 서울로 다시 돌아가고싶을것 같아요
<cartes9> 우월감이 어떤 단어에요?
<imsu> 뭐 보통 부정적으로 많이 쓰는거지만
<imsu> 뭐가 뭐보다 낫다는 거죠
<imsu> 우월하다는거죠
<imsu> 예를 들면 imsu 가 cartes9 보다 고등 수학은 우월하다
<cartes9> 아 그러군요
<cartes9> 월등하다
<cartes9> 이렇게 말하시면 되겠네요
<imsu> 슷비슷비 합니다.
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<imsu> 다만 우월감이라는 단어에 대해 너무 부정적인 편견을 가지고 말씀하시기 때문에 말씀드린거고
<imsu> 절대적인 진리에 끼워 맞추면 거의 대다수의 사람들을 비방하고 깍아 내릴 수 있습니다.
<imsu> 깔수없는 존재 = 뭐 하느님 정도? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 윤리에서도 나옵니다. 보편타당한 진리가 옳은것이냐 절대 다수의 쾌락이 옳은것이냐
<imsu> 선택은 개인이 하는 것이되 인간의 무지로는 알 수 없는 것이네요
<imsu> 왜 그런 사람들에게 우월감을 느끼냐 하는 문제를 가지고 얘기를 하자면 밤새도록 얘기를 해도 모자를 것입니다.
<bundo> 시끄러 imsu  나 우분투 좀해 됬어 ?
<bundo> 술도 3병쨰고...
<imsu> 옛설
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 찌질하게 대화하라면서요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 심심해유 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 소금 먹고 ..
<imsu> 요구르트 먹었더니 다네 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bundo> 그리고 나도 그 심심함을 이기랴 한게 권태여
<cartes9> 삼겹살 먹고싶어요
<bundo>  심심함을 이기려 한게 권태 인데
<bundo> 권태 이기는법
<bundo> 술쳐먹어 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 술이야~~~
<drake_kr> imsu :: 자전거타고 우리집오면 소주
<drake_kr> 맨날 술이야
<imsu> drake_kr: 오늘은 자전거 안타고 왔네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 칫
<cartes9> 저 노트북형 키보드샀답니다 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> >_<
<cartes9> 이거 전에 말했었나요ㅗ
<cartes9> **
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 8월에 레오폴드 텐키레스 블루랑 마제스터치2 블루 삽니다..
<cartes9> 우와...
<cartes9> 블루는 왜 블루에요?
<drake_kr> blue stick이라서요
<cartes9> http://www.twitvid.com/SHROI
<drake_kr> 전 이미 체리키보드를 쓰고있긴 해요
<imsu> Seony: 아 키보드 생각나네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 마제스터치 닌자2 리니어 사용 중..
<Seony> imsu: ㅎㅎ 미안. 누가 거액의 중고가를 제시해서 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 리니어 별로 소음 없나요?
<Seony> 그나마 좀 덜하다고는 하는데, 리니어도 만만치 않아요.
<drake_kr> 갈축에 비해서도요?
<Seony> 무쟈게 시끄럽던데요. 제가 손꾸락 파워가 세서 그런진 모르겠지만 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 좋겠네요
<drake_kr> 저는 소음이 큰걸 좋아라해서..
<imsu> Seony: ㅋㅋ 아~ 아쉽습니다 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 저는 미니키보드라는거에 만족중이에요..
<drake_kr> cartes9 :: 보편적으로 고가의 키보드를 구매하는 사람들은 미니키보드를 싫어라해요.. 하지만 기계식은 좋아하죠..
<imsu> drake_kr: 집에서 본게 미니키보드 였습니까?
<cartes9> 아.. 그렇군요.. 몰랐습니다;; 죄송합니다;
<Seony> 저도 미니랑 텐키리스는 별로. 오로지 풀사이즈로.
<drake_kr> cartes9 :: 그게 사과할 일은 아니고, 인터넷에서 조금만 찾아보면 보편적인 성향을 알수가 있으니까요.
<drake_kr> Seony :: 저는 텐키레스 사려구요
<Seony> 저는 숫자키패드를 달고 살거든요...
<cartes9> 저는 미니랑 텐키레스를 엄청 좋아해요;;^^* 이유는 마우스를 멀리두지않아도 되어서요
<cartes9> 아아.. 숫자키패드가 좋긴하죠
<imsu> 키보드 오덕후들 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> Seony :: 전 기계식 키패드도 따로.. -_-
<Seony> 오오.. 그렇군요...
<Seony> 저는 숫자가 연속 3개 이상이면 바로 키패드에 손이 가거든요..
<drake_kr> 아 옆집에서 삼겹살굽네
<drake_kr> 제기랄 imsu 파닭먹자 뛰어와
<cartes9> 나는야 키보드 오덕후!! ^^*
<cartes9> 숫자키패드 없이 치는거에 좀더 익숙해지면
<cartes9> 해피해킹먹각으로 가면 좋을거 같아요ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> HHK Pro2도 좋다던데 전 그게 좀 별로더라구요
<cartes9> 어떤 점이 별로 셨어요?
<drake_kr> 소리가 안나는것 <-
<cartes9> 아항..!!
<cartes9> 청축소리 참 신나죠 예쁘고
<imsu> drake_kr: 지금 수락산 역인데용;;
<drake_kr> 쳇
<drake_kr> imsu :: 그럼 다음에.
<imsu> drake_kr: 아는 형님께 또 부재중 전화가 왔군요~ ㅎㅎ 오늘 인기 좋다 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 저도 전화가 잘않오는 편이라서
<cartes9> 전화오는사람들한테 성실하게 대해줌
<cartes9> 니다;;;
<cartes9> 존댓말을 빼먹을뻔했네용 ^^;
<cartes9> http://cartes9.com/misc/mynewkeyboard.jpg
<cartes9> 아 이거 에요 요즘 쓰는키보드가
<drake_kr> 저는 저런거 딱싫음요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 왜여?
<cartes9> 미니키보드라서염?aa
<drake_kr> 치기힘들어요
<cartes9> 그건 사실이에요
<cartes9> 속도가 잘않나와요
<cartes9> full sized keyboard보다..
<cartes9> 풀사이즈 키보드**
<Seony> 애플 알루미늄 키보드로 쳐낸 기록을 보여드리고 도망가렵니다 ㅋㅋ http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/10%EB%85%84-%EC%A0%84-%ED%83%80%EC%9E%90%EC%86%8D%EB%8F%84-%EA%B0%B1%EC%8B%A0
<imsu> Seony: 불타오르십시오
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 새하얗게 태워버리십시오~ ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 우와...
<cartes9> 전 450타를 겨우 넘는다는...
<cartes9> 별로 불편못느꼇었는데, 메이플스토리하다가
<cartes9> 어떤애가
<cartes9> 아저씨
<cartes9> 왤캐 타자속도 느려요
<cartes9> ...
<cartes9> 이래서...
<cartes9> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 전에 말했었는데요;; 아;;; ... ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저는 한 250~300 타 정도 나오려나요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> <- 非기계식 200타 기계식 700타
<imsu> 큭큭
<cartes9> 아.. 비죠?
<cartes9> 한자가 안나오는 폰트라서;
<bundo> cartes9  나하고 많이 다르네 쩝
<cartes9> bundo, 어떤 면에서요?
<bundo> 어 머랄까 음
<cartes9> 키보드 취향이요?
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1311079398.png
<bundo> 난 옥수수 있씀
<bundo> ^^;
<drake_kr> 옆에 더 큰것은 무엇이죠?
<drake_kr> 별모양으로 생긴것
<bundo> 아들 먹다만 돈까스 ~
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59185 <- 별모양
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59719 <- bundo 님은 유비
<cartes9_> hello
<kizace> 아훔
<kizace> 드레이크님 퇴근하셨나+_+
<kizace> 어서오세요
<kizace> hello
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 퇴근요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 2년째 퇴근중
<kizace> 헛..
<kizace> 아직 계셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 미치겠다
<drake_kr> 옆집에선 삼겹살 먹고..
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 지금 제친구도
<kizace> 오늘 짭은 한우가 있다며
<kizace> 오라고-_;
<drake_kr> 아직 저녁 안 먹었는데..
<kizace> 저는 방금 저녁 먹었습니다..
<drake_kr> 저녁 안 먹었으면 가는거였는데 아쉽네요?
<kizace> 저녁을 안먹었어도;;
<kizace> 안가죠 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 전 소고기 파가 아니라서..
<drake_kr> 하긴
<drake_kr> 저도 소고기 안 먹긴 해요
<kizace> 소고기는 구워먹기 보다는
<drake_kr> 정권 바뀌면 바로 먹긴 하겠지만..
<kizace> 생을 먹는 편이라...
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요 __
<kizace> 안녕하세요^^
<hanbin973> ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 소고기는 ... 뭐 고기종류는 주면 감사하게 먹어야죠 ㄸ
<drake_kr> 미쿸산도요?
<hanbin973> 알게뭐에요
<hanbin973> 걍 먹는거죠
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 제가 생각할때....
<hanbin973> 미국 본토에서든 여기서든 소고기 먹고 광우병 걸릴 확률이나
<hanbin973> 내가 성관계를 통해서 에이즈에 걸릴확률이나
<hanbin973> 비슷하다고 봄
<hanbin973> ㅇㅇ;;;
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 님 정말 여자 없는듯
<hanbin973> 실재로
<hanbin973> 에이즈 환자랑 성접촉을해도..
<hanbin973> 로또 걸릴 확률이나
<hanbin973> 에이즈 옮을 확률이나
<hanbin973> 비슷하다고 하더군요
<kizace> HIV 바이러스가 존재 하는지 조차 알수없는거라더군여
<drake_kr> 하지만 aids 환자는 있지요
<kizace> aids 를 판명하는 테스트도 개판이고;;;
<hanbin973> 그게 무슨 소리에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> =.=
<kizace> 실제로 있긴하져;;
<kizace> 아 ...
<hanbin973> HIV 에 대한 논문이
<hanbin973> 수십편이고
<hanbin973> 그를 통해서 에이즈 치료법이
<hanbin973> ( 간이 치료법이지만 )
<kizace> 아직 HIV 바이러스를 분리해서 현미경으로 찍은 사진이 없ㅅ죠-_--;;
<hanbin973> 나오고 했는데 =.=
<kizace> 바이러스가 분명하지 안은데 치료법이라 할순 없죠;;
<hanbin973> 그러면 여태까지 수많은 과학자들이 헛것을 보고 연구를 했다는건가요 =.=?
<hanbin973> 아니 그게 무슨;;;
<kizace> 헛것을 보고 연구를 했다기 보다는 ..
<hanbin973> 여태까지 논문이 수백편이 나왔고
<hanbin973> =.=;;
<kizace> (__*0;;
<kizace> HIV 바이러스를 분리해서 찍은 세포 사진은 없습니다
<kizace> 두개인가 분리해서 찍었다는 사진이 있긴하지만..
<hanbin973> 뭐 ...
<kizace> 그건 엉터리 사진이구용;;
<hanbin973> 그건 =.=
<hanbin973> 자기 눈앞에서 진화가 안일어났다고
<hanbin973> 진화를 안믿는거랑 비슷한거죠
<kizace> 아니죠
<hanbin973> 실재로 화석이 없어도 진화가 실재한다는 증거가 많듯이....
<hanbin973> 화석이 없다고 가정해도 증거는 천지 ㄸ
<kizace> AIDS 가 인간에게서 발병되서
<kizace> 연구에 연구를 거듭헀지만 서도
<kizace> AIDS는 병명이구용 ;;
<kizace> HIV 는 바이러스 명이구요 ...
<hanbin973> 그렇죠
<hanbin973> 네
<kizace> 근데 정작 바이러스는 확인된바가 없다는.
<hanbin973> 그러면... 바이러스보다 에이즈를 설명하는 나은 모형이 있나요?
<kizace> 다른 모형은 없습니다..
<kizace> 실제로 처음 인간에게 에이즈라는 병이 발병 했을때
<kizace> 호흡기 질환으로 시작해서
<kizace> t레벨이 급격히 줄어들어서
<kizace> 알수없는 병으로 시작했구요
<kizace> 걸린사람은 게이에서 시작해서
<kizace> 게이만 걸리는 병이다 라고
<hanbin973> 그렇죠
<kizace> 그런데 그때 당시에
<kizace> 휘발성이 강한 약물을 흡입하면서 성관계를 맺는게
<kizace> 게이들 사이에서 유행했다고 하더라구요
<kizace> 그 약물 흡입이 줄면서 호흡기질환은 없어졌구요;;
<hanbin973> 쉽게 말해서 취한상태에서 그걸 하는거군요 =.=
<kizace> 네네
<kizace> 뭐 그렇죠
<kizace> 근데 지금은 그런 증상으로 에이즈 판명을 받는 사람은 거의 없다고 하더라구용
<kizace> 에이즈 검사 킷으로 검사 하면
<kizace> 양성일때있고 음성일때 있고-_-
<kizace> HIV 바이러스를 연구 하기야 하겠지만..
<kizace> 적당 나온건 없구요
<kizace> 실제로 T레벨이 급격히 낮아져서 에이즈 판명을 받은 사람이
<kizace> T레벨이 정상 수치가 되어서
<kizace> 에이즈 철회 조치를 받은 사람도 잇다고 들었어요``;
<kizace> 그럼 그건 자가 치료가 되었다고 볼순 없죠``
<kizace> 병이 있으면 병원균이 있기 마련인데;;
<hanbin973> 그렇네요
<kizace> 병원균을 확실하게 분리해서 보인사람이 없으니..
<kizace> 에이즈라는 병은 HIV 바이러스와 과련이 있다 없다
<kizace> 말들도 많구요..
<kizace> HIV 바이러스를 뽑아서 찍었다는 사람은
<kizace> 어떻게 했냐고 물어보니
<kizace> 교과서에 다 실려있는 내용을 왜 말해야 하냐면서 승질을 냈다고 하구용 ``
<kizace> 미국에 전자 현미경의 대가님께서는 .. 세포 사진을 보고
<kizace> 비웃었다고...
<drake_kr> http://www.medcity.com/zboard/zboard.php?id=aids1&page=4&sn1=&divpage=3&sn=off&ss=on&sc=on&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=20874
<kizace> ê²°êµ­
<hanbin973> ê²°êµ­?
<kizace> ê·¸
<kizace> 미국에
<kizace> 바이러스 관리 하는곳이 어디죠?;;
<hanbin973> 저도 까먹음 =.=
<kizace> 뭐 그런기관이 잇는데
<hanbin973> 그냥 계속하세요 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> -_- 여하튼 ..
<kizace> 국민들에게 이목을 집중시킬만한 바이러스가 있어야
<kizace> 뭐 예산이 나오고
<kizace> 공포에 몰아넣어야 통제가 가능하다
<kizace> 뭐 그런식의 이론도 있더라구여-_-
<kizace> 없는 바이러스를 만들어서
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ
<kizace> 통제를 가능케 하자-_-;
<kizace> 이론이라 하면 안되는군요..
<kizace> 가설이라고 해야하나..
<hanbin973> 그렇게 보면.. 지구온난화도 비슷한 맥락이죠. 제가 볼때 지구 온난화는 =.=;; 진행중인거 맞지만 인간이 원인인거지는 .. 의심됩니다. ㄷ
<kizace> 지구 온난화는
<drake_kr> http://kr.news.yahoo.com/service/cartoon/shellview2.htm?linkid=series_cartoon&sidx=11318&widx=41&page=4&seq=75&wdate=20080521&wtitle=%C1%B6%C0%CC%B6%F3%C0%CC%B5%E5
<kizace> 뭐 화석 에너지로 뭐 생긴다 하지만..
<kizace> 생물의 방구에서도 이산화 탄소가 나오니-_-
<kizace> 그렇다고 100% 친환경 에너지를 쓴다해도
<kizace> 온난화는 멈추지 않을것이다 라는  연구 결과도 있었구용
<hanbin973> 인간이 만들어내는 CO2 는 전체의 아주 일부에 불과
<hanbin973> ....
<hanbin973> 예냐 지금이나 이산화탄소농도는 여전히 0.06퍼센트
<kizace> 인간이 살기 전부터
<kizace> 온나화 빙하기는..
<kizace> 돌고 돌았지 안나요?
<hanbin973> 그렇죠 뭐
<kizace> 언젠가 투모로우는 올것이라는 ;;;
<drake_kr> 제발오라능
<kizace> 하지만 드레이크님에게 있어서....
<kizace> 퇴근은 없을듯..
<drake_kr> 칫
<kizace> 훗
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 다운로드 11메가 나오넴;;;
<drake_kr> 간만의 파폭질
<hanbin973> 좀 심각한듯 하네요
<kizace> 시..심각한거군요..
<hanbin973> 왜 데모노이드에 Made in Heaven 을 검색하니까 왜 아무것도 없을까요
<kizace> 퀸 앨범
<kizace> 말씀하시는건가용?
<hanbin973> ㄴ메
<hanbin973> 네
<drake_kr> 지갑을 열게 하려면 겁을 줘라
<hanbin973> 1995 년도.. 마지막 정규앨범
<hanbin973> 이거 살껀데 2011 리마스터링 나올려면
<kizace> 128인덷
<kizace> 괜찮으세여?
<hanbin973> 아직 멀어서.. 먼저 받아서 봐야죠 뭐
<hanbin973> 지금 받고 있는데 속도가 70 키로 밖에 안뜨네요
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<kizace> 음
<hanbin973> 지금 Queen 부터 Hot Space 까지 샀는데..
<kizace> 트렌스 미션은..
<kizace> 토렌트 파일을 어떻게 만들지..
<hanbin973> 역시 The March of the Black Queen 이랑 Bohemian Rhapsody 가 가장 좋은 노래 같네요
<hanbin973> 퀸은 후기로 갈수록 구려지다가 Innuendo 랑 Made in Heaven 에서 원상복귀하는 그런 느낌 ??
<kizace> 아얄로 보네면
<kizace> 겁나 느리던데
<kizace> -_-;
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 우분투 쓰시져?
<hanbin973> 지금 받고 있으니까... 뭐 수고해주실 필요 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 네 우분툽니다.
<hanbin973> 제가 느린거 조금 감수하죠 뭐 =\.=
<hanbin973> 드레이크님 덕에 꿈극장 알게되서..
<hanbin973> 진짜 잘 듣고 있습니다. ㄷ
<drake_kr> 헐
<kizace> 속도는 그닥 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 용량이 작으니 다행이지만.
<kizace> flac 는 없을라나
<kizace> 설마 안가는것인가..
<hanbin973> Flac 은 받기 부담스러워요 ㄷ
<drake_kr> 전 지금 flac을 모두 mp3로 변환중..
<kizace> 혹시 파일 안가시나용?
<hanbin973> 다운로드가 진행되고 잇지를 않아
<hanbin973> 이거 저장 눌렀는데..
<hanbin973> 그다음에 뭘해야하죠?
<kizace> 전 FLAC가 좋은데
<kizace> 음..
<kizace> 트렌스 미션은 토렌트 파일을 못만드나 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 전 flac를 전부 320k짜리 mp3로 변환중입니다..
<hanbin973> 전 CD 리핑도 귀찮아서..
<hanbin973> 사놓고 다 다운받습니다. =.= ㄷ
<drake_kr> 앱스토어가 짱인듯요
<hanbin973> kizace님은 무슨 노래를 가장 좋아하세요?
<kizace> 음
<kizace> 전 ..
<drake_kr> 70%를 원저작권자에게 줌
<kizace> 좀 거친음악을 좋아라해요
<kizace> 판테라 라던가
<kizace> 불렛 포 마이 발렌타인이나..
<drake_kr> 싸이 배경음같은건 5% 미만
<kizace> MRC 같은거-_-
<drake_kr> kizace :: in flames ㄱㄱ
<kizace> 한번더!
<kizace> 인플레임
<kizace> 렘 오브 갓도 좀 듣고 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 토렌트 클라이언트 추천좀 ㅠㅠ
<hanbin973> 걍 포기하죠 ㄷ
<hanbin973> Deluge
<kizace> 힝 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> rtorrent
<kizace> 음 난 왜 둘다 없지..
<kizace> K는 있는데
<kizace> qB 도 잇공..
<hanbin973> qE 는 아는데 qB 는 먼가요
<hanbin973> 전하량 곱하기 자기장? 응?
<kizace> qBittorrent
<kizace> vuze도 있고
<hanbin973> 앙
<drake_kr> 전 rtorrent밖에 못씀여
<hanbin973> 이 방에 엄마 주무시는데
<hanbin973> 이거 다운 다 받아야하는데 =.=
<hanbin973> 이유는 모르겠지만
<hanbin973> 제가 젤 첨 들은 락이 그린데이인데 그린데이를 알기 1주일전에 그린데이가 한국을 다녀가고
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 퀸은 온적도 없고 메탈리카는 2009년인가에... 꿈극장은 2006 년 =.=
<kizace> 네오 펑크!
<hanbin973> 뭐 이래...
<kizace> 판테라 ㅠㅠ
<hanbin973> ㅉ
<hanbin973> ㅈㅈ
<hanbin973> 아 이거 GG 입력하기 힘드네요 =.=
<drake_kr> 그린데이!
<hanbin973> 윈도우즌 안붙히는데 ㄷ
<drake_kr> basket case
<hanbin973> Nirvana 도 글쿤 =.=
<kizace> 네
<hanbin973> 아 짜증나 ㄷㄷ ㅜㅜ
<kizace> 리눅스는 쌍자음으로 되서리 ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 저 이만 가야할거 같네요
<hanbin973> 이방 침실이라서 ㄷ
<kizace> 아
<hanbin973> 안녕히 계세요
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 너 바나
<kizace> 후다닥 가셨네 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 꿈극장은.. 정말..
<drake_kr> 카피를 못하는..
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 고등학교때
<kizace> 악보 3장 넘겼다는 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저희도 한번 시도는 해봤었죠
<drake_kr> 저야 보컬이었응게 별 문제 없었지만..
<drake_kr> 다른 모든 친구들이 문제였죠
<kizace> 꿈극장은 ......
<kizace> 라이브를 너무 못하는-_-
<kizace> 연주만이 최고;;
<kizace> 보컬은 어쩔...
<drake_kr> ...?
<kizace> 보컬양반 노래 너무 못해여-_-
<drake_kr> 라이브....가 대박인디요
<kizace> 아무리 라이브래도
<kizace> 목소리 걸걸 해져서 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 영 듣기 거북했어요;;
<kizace> 스트라이퍼는 내지르는걸 좀 줄이더라도
<kizace> 보이스 톤은 비슷하게 나가는데
<kizace> 꿈극장은-_- 쇳소리 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 뭐 어쨌거나 라이브 하면 metallica
<kizace> 메달리까 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 라이브만이 진리 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 삑사리고 뭐고 닥치고 분위기 개쩔
<drake_kr> 참 신기한게
<drake_kr> 라이브 음반 아무리 들어봐도 별로 느낌이 안나는데
<drake_kr> 영상 보면 장난이 아님..
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 꿈극장이
<kizace> 라이브가..
<kizace> 마치 씨디 돌려놓은거 마냥-_-;
<kizace> 딱딱 맞아 떨어지는게;
<drake_kr> 사실 꿈극장은 좀 밋밋하죠..
<kizace> 예술이져
<kizace> 메달리까능..
<kizace> ㅎ ㅏ ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 삑사리고 뭐고 닭치고 분위기
<kizace> 라이브확실하게!!
<kizace> 판테라가 라이브는-_-;
<kizace> 진정한 마초맨!!1
<drake_kr> official proof 101
<drake_kr> 근데 전 아이돌도 좋아해요
<drake_kr> Black Eyed Peas같은..
<kizace> 음 ..
<kizace> 저는 그냥 ;;
<kizace> 락 위주의 음악만 듣는편이라;;
<drake_kr> 이건 뭐 호불호가 갈리는거니까요
<drake_kr> prodigy같은 음반도 듣고 그래요 저는..
<kizace> 개인 취향이다 보니..
<kizace> 가끔 클래식도 듣고
<kizace> 째즈도 듣고 하지만..
<kizace> 락이외에는
<drake_kr> 한때는 저도 Rock이니 Heavy Metal이니 하는것만 좋아했었는데
<kizace> 거의 옴니버스 형식의 음반만 취급해서
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 우습겠지만 Space A 도 좋아하고요
<drake_kr> 2ne1도 즐겨들어요
<drake_kr> 듣는 폭이 상당히 넓죠
<drake_kr> 러시아풍 음악도 좋아하고
<kizace> ㅈ ㅓ 남미 음악 좋아라해요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 불레리아~
<drake_kr> 근데 그렇게 들어도 작곡가는 가려요 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 작곡은 잘 ...
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 윤일상 작곡은 거의 안 듣는편..
<kizace> 음
<kizace> 전 ..
<kizace> 그 누구지..
<kizace> 엄정화꺼 작곡한..
<kizace> 손태영한테 차였다가
<kizace> 얼마전에 장가간-_-;
<kizace> 이름이 뭐더랑...
<kizace> 여하튼 그사람 이 만든노래는..
<kizace> 그냥 -_- 싫다는..
<kizace> ㄷ ㅏ 비슷비슷...
<drake_kr> 거기다가 요새는
<drake_kr> 결기승전식임
<drake_kr> 클라이막스가 먼저나옴
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 클라이막스 먼저 때리고
<drake_kr> 30초 미리듣기 썅
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그래서 제가 나는가수다 프로그램을 좋아하죠
<drake_kr> YG쪽 음반들은 아무래도 그런 타입은 좀 적은듯 하고요
<kizace> 남에 곡 본인 취향으로 리메이크 한 앨범 좋아라 해요
<drake_kr> 뭐 같은 이유로 소시를 싫어하고요
<kizace> 아이돌은 그냥-_-
<kizace> 가수가 가수 다워야지-_-
<kizace> 뭐 개개인 실력이 뛰어날지 모르지만..
<kizace> 어차피 얼굴 마담양들..
<kizace> 하지만 최강희는 좋다 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 김현정이 나가수 나오면 애들 다 바를듯
<kizace> 김현정도 안좋아라 하고-_-;;;
<kizace> 쿨럭;;
<kizace> 하긴 그러고 보면은 전 여자가수 별로 안좋아라 하네여..
<kizace> 임정희 좋아라 하고-_-
<kizace> 서문탁 좋아라 하고;;
<drake_kr> 이선희
<kizace> !!!!!!!!!
<kizace> 채고채고
<kizace> 거의 전반적으로 남자 가수를 좋아라 해서리 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 언타이틀도 꽤 괜찮았다고 생각해요
<drake_kr> 박미경도 좋아하는데 저는
<kizace> 나에게 날개가 있으니~
<kizace> 어서오세요~
<kizace> 가셨다 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 여자가수중에 또 좋아하는 친구가
<drake_kr> Evanescence
<kizace> 오+_+
<kizace> 에반스 쎈스
<kizace> 오묘한 느낌을 주는 ㅋ
<kizace> 크립테리아는 어떠실까나
<kizace> 독일 밴드인데
<kizace> 보컬이 한국여자
<drake_kr> 들어본적이 없어용 ㅋ
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 한번 들어보세요
<kizace> +_+
<kizace> 고딕 메틀이던가
<drake_kr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40pT1211uag
<drake_kr> kizace :: 영상 봤어용?
<kizace> 아 지금 통화중이라 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 흑 동영상 안나온다 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 크롬이라 그런가..
<kizace> 불여시로 봐야하나
<kizace> 저는 총을 좀 쏘러 가봐야 겠어욘~ ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 드레이크님도 어서 주무세용~
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 크롬이 에러가 있는게 아니라
<kizace> 안전모드에서 실행할수 없다며 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 유튜브에서 혐오영상으로 분류된듯여
<kizace> ``;;
<kizace> 제목이 뭔데용?
<drake_kr> 유튜브 맨 밑에
<drake_kr> 안전모드 있어용
<kizace> 아
<kizace> 움 왜 로딩이 안될까나..
<kizace> 나온다
<kizace> 어머.. 언니 격하시네;;;
<kizace> 근데 그로울링은...
<kizace> 약간 기계음이 섞여있네여
<drake_kr> 그래도
<kizace> 언니 겁나 격하네여 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 저런님은 별루임요?
<kizace> 넹
<kizace> 저런 언냐는 별루욤
<kizace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqI-6xag8Mg
<kizace> 이런 스타일 좋아라해여+_+
<kizace> 쟉슨 킹부이!!!
<kizace> 아 짝부이 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 하로윈같은 스탈 좋아하시나부다
<kizace> 할로윈은 어릴때 좋아라 했구용 ㅋ
<kizace> 좀더 거칠저 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 예전에는 멜스메 엄청 좋아라 했어요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 마릴린맨슨이 최근 싫어졌죠..
<kizace> 음 ..
<kizace> 맨슨은 가끔 기분 울적할때 들으면 좋던데
<kizace> 케케
<drake_kr> 가카때문에..
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 가카랑 너무 닮았다는 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 누가 기분 나빠야 할까;;
<drake_kr> 보는 사람이 짜증나죠
<kizace> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kizace> 저만 그렇게 생각하는게 아니었근여
<kizace> 맨슨이랑 가카랑 닮았다
<drake_kr> 유다 프리스트는 어때용?
<kizace> 쥬다스 프리스트 ....
<kizace> 그 영감님들은 ...
<drake_kr> 역시 저분도 담배 안 피는군..
<kizace> 헬포드 영감님은 그냥 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 미쿡 양키 들은 죄다 담배 피던데;
<drake_kr> 이빨보면 알아용
<kizace> 아 ;;
<drake_kr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CT33gTZNQik&feature=player_embedded#at=15 -_-
<kizace> 어쩜 저런 얼굴에서 저런 보이스가 나올까-_-;
<kizace> 어릴때부터 하드록을 좋아라 해서
<kizace> 쭉쭉 뻣는 소리위주로 노래를 하다 보니-_-;
<drake_kr> 저분도 언니임요
<kizace> 지금은 이도 저도 아니고 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 헐
<kizace> 언니-_-
<kizace> 우리나라 매드 플렛도
<kizace> 보컬 바뀌면서
<kizace> 이런 스타일로 바꼈던데
<kizace> -_-;
<kizace> 예전에 보컬언냐 이뻣는데 ㅋ
<kizace> 세븐퀸즈에서 공연할때 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 여유있는 남자가 아닐까 생각해봤는데
<drake_kr> 언니래요
<kizace> 워-_-
<kizace> 어떻게 저렇게 노래를 하지..
<kizace> 저런 소리가 나오는게 신기하네;;
<kizace> 그런 면에서 역쉬 판테라...
<kizace> 보컬은...
<drake_kr> http://tvpot.daum.net/v/8054274?lu=flvPlayer_out 같은분
<kizace> ㅎ ㅏ
<kizace> 그냥 웃을때는
<kizace> 참한 샥시인데-_-
<kizace> 마이크만 가져대면 격해지네;;
<kizace> 저런 헤드벵잉 하다 -_-;
<kizace> 뒤로 넘어간적 있다는 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 굉장히 연습 많이 했다고 하네요
<kizace> 일반 목소리가 듣고 싶으네여-_-;
<kizace> 무슨 소리가 나올까 궁금함 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 응?-_-;
<kizace> 목소리 나쁘지 않은데-_-
<kizace> 결국은 그로울링...
<drake_kr> 여유있는 남자 아닐까요? -_-
<kizace> 흠....
<kizace> 여유있는 남자라..
<drake_kr> 좀 들어보니까 좀 높긴 하네요..
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 그래도 일단 여자니-_-
<kizace> 기본 톤이 있는데;;;
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 저정도는 좀..
<drake_kr> 걍 에반에센스 정도가 저한텐 딱 맞는듯
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> ê·¸
<kizace> 모스코우에서 했던
<kizace> 판테라 메탈리카 블랙크로우 AC.DC
<drake_kr> 테스타먼트, 엑소더스 카피하다가 저렇게 됐다고 하네요
<kizace> 그 라이브 보셨어요?
<kizace> 관중 50만 짜리 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 아뇨 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 거기 제임스 헷필드
<kizace> 정말 ..
<kizace> 풋풋한 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmY09l6IUw0&feature=player_embedded
<drake_kr> 헤드뱅뱅
<kizace> 음 저 언냐는
<kizace> 소리지르면 무조건 그로울링--_-;
<kizace> 아마 다른 소리는 못내래듯..
<kizace> 못낼듯..
<drake_kr> 아우 미친년
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이외에 떠오르는말이 없습니다 죄송
<kizace> 언냐 참하게 생겼는데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 으
<kizace> 귀아프네여 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 음
<kizace> 모스코우 라이브가 어디있더랑
<kizace> 지워버렸나 ㅠㅠ
<Fade_> 하아하아 ㅠㅠ
<Fade_> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59719
<kizace> 어서오세요
<Fade_> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 파데님 하이용
<Fade_> 오자마자 좀 그런데
<Fade_> 질문드려도되나요? ㅠㅠ
<Fade_> 눈물이 앞을가려서
<Fade_> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 그럼
<drake_kr> 고기좀..
<Fade_> 헉
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 제갈공명이라니 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 훗
<kizace> 고기를 주면 지식을 놔주겟다 인가요?
<kizace> 사탄!
<Fade_> 영혼을 파는 느낌이에요
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> 일단 받습니다
<drake_kr> 질문
<Fade_> ㅋㅋㅋ 감사합니다
<drake_kr> 근데 고기좀..
<Fade_> (_ _) 절받으세요
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 고기만 받습니다
<Fade_> @-
<Fade_> 맛있게드세옄
<Fade_> @>-
<Fade_> 훔..죄송합니다
<Fade_> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 질문은?
<Fade_> 코분투가 안깔리네여..
<Fade_> 우분투도 마찬가지고
<drake_kr> 11.04요?
<Fade_> USB에 이미지 구워서 하는데
<Fade_> 넵
<Fade_> 아 11.04도안되고
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 10.04도 안돼요?
<Fade_> 10.04도안되고
<drake_kr> 잉?
<Fade_> iso파일 지금 20번째 받았어요
<Fade_> USB꼽고 재부팅하면
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 네
<Fade_> 까만화면에 _
<Fade_> 아무응답없어옄
<Fade_> 커서만 깜빡거리고
<drake_kr> 아.
<Fade_> 글찾아서 기쁨의 펩시원샷했는데
<Fade_> 따라해도 안되요
<Fade_> 아오 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Fade_> 그걸루해봐쪄여 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 엥?
<drake_kr> 옛날 모델인가..
<Fade_> Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.5.7
<Fade_> 같은버전이네옄 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 아뇨 pc가..
<Fade_> i5 에
<drake_kr> 헐
<Fade_> 지금 윈7 64비트
<Fade_> 이건데 안되나여
<Fade_> 멀티부팅 시도하려고햇는데..ㅠㅠ
<Fade_> 겜할땐 윈도우로 개발할땐 리눅스로 하려고했는데
<drake_kr> 음 7-64비트면 vm을 이용하시는걸 권장..
<Fade_> 아..잘안되여? ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 아뇨 그게 아니라
<Fade_> 넵
<drake_kr> i5에 윈7 64비트 메모리 충분하실테고..
<Fade_> 넵
<drake_kr> vbox에 돌려도 그닥 성능차이 없어요
<Fade_> 훔 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 제경우는 넷붘에 설치..
<drake_kr> 저사양은 죄다 리눅스 ㅋㅋ
<Fade_> 지금 노트북이에여
<Fade_> 노트북에 깔려고 그런거에여ㅠㅠㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<Fade_> 노트북이 i5 씨퓨인데
<Fade_> 램은 2기가네여
<drake_kr> -_ -
<drake_kr> 뭔 시츄
<Fade_> 저가형으로 맞춰서 그런가봐여
<Fade_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Fade_> 담달에 램살려구여
<drake_kr> 저 친구들한테 노트북 추천해줄때 램 8기가 꼽아주는데..
<Fade_> 넹 ㅠㅠ 원래 다른사람들은
<Fade_> 이거살때 램 8기가 꼽아서 산데여 ㅠㅠ
<Fade_> 옵션에해놓고
<kizace> vuze 감춰저서 안나오네 ㅠㅠ
<Fade_> 저 이거살까 저거살까 고민하다가
<drake_kr> 음.. 암튼
<Fade_> 램 무료 업글 이벤트 끝나고 주문해서 안됫어여
<drake_kr> usb를 다른것 이용해보세요
<Fade_> 휴 왜 안될까여 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> usb가 특성타는듯..
<Fade_> 훔..그래봐야겠네요.. ㅠㅠ
<Fade_> 잘되는데 다른건
<Fade_> 이걸로 윈도우도 깔앗거든여
<Fade_> 2시간전에
<drake_kr> 흠
<Fade_> 샌디스크
<Fade_> cruzer
<Fade_> 이건데
<drake_kr> 가능하면 첨엔 10.04로 설치하시고..
<drake_kr> u3 붙은거면 아마 바로 안될거에요
<Fade_> 넵
<Fade_> 헉
<Fade_> u3를 지워야되나여
<Fade_> 가상이미지
<Fade_> 인가 그거때문인가여
<drake_kr> 그게 부팅영역 차지하고 있을걸요
<Fade_> 오메..
<Fade_> 헛짓한기분이네여 지금까지
<drake_kr> 에잉
<Fade_> 아 눈물나 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 좀더 심오한거 답변드려야되는디
<drake_kr> 30일날 신촌토즈 오셔서 고기좀 굽신굽신
<Fade_> 시험봐여..ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 내고기
<kizace> 고기좀 ㅠㅠ
<Fade_> http://imagesearch.naver.com/search.naver?sm=ext&viewloc=1&where=idetail&rev=13&query=%ED%95%9C%EC%9A%B0&from=image&sort=0&res_fr=0&res_to=0&merge=0&start=2&ie=utf8&img_id=news50890000032623_1&face=0&color=0&ccl=0&viewtype=0
<Fade_> 안빈낙도의 삶을 살아가세여 ㅠㅠ
<Fade_> 자린고비
<kizace> 헐..
<kizace> 악마 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 하지만 소고기 안좋아라 하는..
<drake_kr> 악마
<drake_kr> 마블링 ㅜㅜ
<Fade_> ㅠㅠ
<Fade_> 저도 괘니
<Fade_> 봐버렸네여
<drake_kr> u3가 문제일듯요
<Fade_> u3지우고
<Fade_> 마지막 트라이
<Fade_> 해보고 자게여..ㅠ ㅠ
<drake_kr> 저도 이제 자야..
<Fade_> 어서 주무셔야
<drake_kr> 30분후에
<Fade_> 힘차고 밝은 오늘 아침이
<Fade_> 올꺼에요
<drake_kr> cpu가 40시간동안 99% 상태 유지..
<Fade_> 먼가 돌아가고있는거아닌가요 백그라운드에서
<drake_kr> 저 자면서 좀 쉬게 해줄 생각..
<drake_kr> 아 지금 인코딩하고 있어서요 ㅋㅋ
<Fade_> 헉ㅋ
<Fade_> 제껄로하려면 엄청걸려서 포기했는데
<drake_kr> 하드가 11테라인데 부족해서..
<drake_kr> 좀 줄이고 있어요
<kizace> 11테라......
<kizace> 11테라라니....
<Fade_> 헐
<kizace> 능력자!!!
<kizace> 드본좌!!
<drake_kr> 진짜 하드 두개쯤 더 사서 야동스트리밍이나 해볼까
<Fade_> 다됬당
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Fade_> u3지웠으니
<Fade_> 잘되겟져?
<kizace> 나랏밥이 드시고 싶으세용?
<Fade_> 한번더 포멧하고 다시 iso 넣어야지
<drake_kr> u3 프로그램으로 지운거 맞으시죠?
<Fade_> 넵
<Fade_> 샌디스크 공식
<Fade_> u3 제거
<Fade_> 프로그램으로했어요
<drake_kr> 아 그럼 될거에요
<Fade_> Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.5.7
<Fade_> 요걸로다시해볼게옄
<kizace> 시스템 감시가 안꺼진다 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 이걸 버그라고 해야하나?;;
<Fade_> 윈도우가
<Fade_> 64비트면
<Fade_> 리눅스도 64비트로
<Fade_> 깔아야되져?
<kizace> 음..
<drake_kr> 램에 따라서요
<kizace> 그건 상관없지 안나요?;;
<drake_kr> 3G 이상이면 64비트
<drake_kr> 3G 이하면 32비트
<kizace> 뭐 저는 둘다 64지만..
<drake_kr> 전 뭐 vm에 올려두고 쓰니 32비트 씁니다 걍..
<Fade_> 32비트로 깔아야겟네여 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 업글하실거면
<drake_kr> 64비트
<drake_kr> 안하실거면 32비트
<Fade_> 아 업글해야되는데
<Fade_> 개발자 버전으로
<kizace> ㅇ ㅏ 슬슬 졸립다 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 걍 64비트 깔아용
<drake_kr> 32비트는 에뮬레이팅 되니께
<Fade_> ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386
<Fade_> 이게좋다고하더라구여
<Fade_> 근데 전 귀가 얇으니깐
<Fade_> 다 재쳐두고 64비트
<drake_kr> 뭐 전 콘솔유저라 넷붘에도 10.04 server
<kizace> 전 그냥 64로 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 메모리 8기가니까-_-;
<kizace> 렙드라이브도 귀찮아서 설정 안하가ㅗ..
<kizace> 하는법도 모르지만 서도 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> desktop 64가 좋을듯요.. 처음 쓰시능거믄..
<drake_kr> alternate가 좀더 초반세팅을 할순 있긴한데.. 요샌 기본값도 강력하니..
<Fade_> 훔 그런가여
<Fade_> 문제는
<Fade_> 왜 10.04가
<Fade_> 파일 다이얼로그에 안뜨징 ㅠㅠ
<Fade_> 버전 선택엔 10.04X로 써있네옄
<drake_kr> 네.
<Fade_> cobuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64-wubi
<Fade_> 이거 깔려고하는데 안뜨네여
<Fade_> 목록에
<Fade_> 이걸론 무리수인듯
<drake_kr> wubi라...
<Fade_> 다른걸로해야게써여
<Fade_> 저거 잘못받은건가여
<Fade_> 64비트꺼라고해서
<drake_kr> wubi만 빠진걸로 하세용 ㅋㅋ
<Fade_> 받았는데
<Fade_> 넵 ㅋㅋ
<Fade_> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=55620#p55620
<Fade_> 여기서 받은건데
<Fade_> 다른거 찾아야겠네여
<drake_kr> 어? 저거 맞는데..
<kizace> 전이만 자러 가보겠습니당
<kizace> 수고하세요^^
<Fade_> 그럼 그냥
<Fade_> 이걸로해볼게여 ㅋㅋ
<Fade_> 64비트라고 써있으니
<Fade_> 맞을거같네여
<drake_kr> http://ftp.daum.net/ubuntu-releases//lucid/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<Fade_> 우분투로 깔아야대여?
<drake_kr> 되는걸로 설치하세용 ㅋㅋ
<Fade_> ㅋㅋㅋ넵
<Fade_> 이걸로 마지막도전하고 자야겠네여
<Fade_> 안그럼 낼 시체 ㅠㅠ
<Fade_> 과제도 못했넹 ㅠㅠ 난주거땅...
<grr> hello
<kizace> 꺄웅~
<grr> ni hao
<kizace> han gul broken??
<kizace> 움 안녕하세요~
<grr> 안녕하세요 /.\
<grr> 컴컴컴컴컴컴컴 궭괅궑홡훍훑핡핥깕?
<kizace> T^T
<kizace> 움 -ㅅ-
<kizace> 역시 인보이는 걸까나...
<grr> sp?
<grr> 네?
<grr> 잘보이는데요
<grr>  ;;
<grr> 본의 아니게 낚은건가 (...)
<kizace> ㅠㅠ 나뻐요
<kizace> 그르르님 어쩜 ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-20
<grr> ㅆ_ㅆ
<kizace> 안뇽하세요~
<grr> 잘보여요
<grr>  /_\
<kizace> 대써요 ㅠㅠ 그르르님 나뻐
<grr> (...)
<kizace> 아훔 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 그르르 님도 30일날 오세용?
<grr> 네
<kizace> +_+
<grr> 이벤트가 떠서 여자사람을 만나지 않는이상 가요 /_\
<kizace> 드레이크님 무릎에 앉지말고 그르르님 무릅에 앉아야겠군요
<grr> - _-
<grr> -_  -
<kizace> 부끄러워 하셔두 되요~
<grr> 저 공포의 야수처럼 생겨먹어서 도망갈꺼에요
<kizace> 저도 짐승 같아서 괜찮아요>_<
<grr> ...
<grr> 안가야겠다 (...)
<kizace> (__*);;
<kizace> 드레이크님한테 일러야지 ``;
<kizace> 분도님께 페이스북을....
<kizace> 우분투 포럼에 ... 상소를..
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 여자사람은 그 무엇보다도 우선순위가 높아요
<kizace> (__*);;
<kizace> grr 님이 여자사람님은 아니시자나용...
<grr> 그러니까 여자사람을 만나러 가야죠 /_\
<kizace> (__*);;;
<grr>  /_\
<kizace> 음 우분투 모임에 여자님은 안계신다 .. 들었...
<grr> 그렇죠
<grr> = =
<grr> 그러니까 현재는 우분투 모임을 우선, 하지만 그날 여자사람과 스케쥴이 발생하면
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 여자님이 계시면 ..
<grr> 거기로 브렌치 /_\
<kizace> 오히려 불편해서 ㅎㅎ
<grr>  /_\
<kizace> ironclad 라는 영화를 보구있는데
<kizace> 재미나요+_+
<kizace> 역사는 피로 이루어진다를 보여주는 영화
<kizace> 라고 누군가 그랬던가...
<kizace> (__*);;
<grr> ...
<grr> 정의로운 미국인이 나와서 총들고 다 때려잡는 영화 /.\
<kizace> 아뇨
<kizace> 정의로운 템플기사단이
<kizace> 나쁜 왕을 썰고 다니는...
<grr> = =...
<grr> 카톨릭은 정의롭구나...
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 정의를 가장한 .. 학살이지만..
<kizace> 일단 영화는 정의롭....
<kizace> 왕이 좀 똘끼를 부려서-_-;
<grr> -_-...
<grr> 여자친구가 없으니까 영화관은 '못'가게 되더군요... ㅜㅜ
<kizace> 음..
<kizace> 전 있어도 안갔습니다...
<kizace> 8년 만나면서
<kizace> 영화관 한 20번이나 갔을까 싶으네여;;
<grr>  (...)
<kizace> 그러고 보니 템플러는 한사람뿐이고
<kizace> 나머지는 다 용병이네 ㅋ
<grr> 킁...
<kizace> 템플러 검ㅇ은 크레이모어였군여..
<kizace> 지금 공성전이 나오고 있습니다..
<kizace> 발석차에 돌날라댕기고 화살에;;;
<kizace> 성벽 깅어오르면서...
<grr> ...
<kizace> 팔을 자..잘라 버렸어;;;;
<grr> .. ì¹¼?!
<grr> 메이스가 아니구요?!
<kizace> 넹
<kizace> 예나 지금이나 무릅쪽 공격하는건 ... 똑같군요
<grr> ...
<grr> 카톨릭쪽은 야훼의 가르침덕에 "날이 있는 무기"를 사용 못해서 "메이스"란 무기를 개발해서 쓴걸로 알고있어요...
<grr> 칼이라..
<grr> 몽딩이..
<kizace> 음..
<kizace> 엄청긴 크레이모어를 휘두르는....
<kizace> 오 칼이 기니까-_-;;
<kizace> 날을 잡고 싸우네여....
<kizace> 거의 창 휘두르듯....
<kizace> 무서운 남자...
<grr> (....)
<kizace> 헐 헐굴에 호밀빵 위에같은 .. 상처....
<grr> 아무리 칼을 휘둘러도 주윤발형 간지는 못따라와요!
<kizace> 학!!!
<grr> 코트에 총따윈 무한히 나오는거다. 보스전 이외에 reload는 없는거다
<kizace> 윤발이형은 전설 아닌가요!!!
<grr> 그렇죠!
<kizace> 마치 윤발이형은...
<grr> 누가 그 총기값 다 계산한거 있었는데
<kizace> 탄지공을 총으로 쏘는듯한...
<kizace> 무서운 남자 ㅠㅠ
<grr> 빌딩 보스털로 갈때 둘이서 쓴 총만 몇천만이라더라 ㅡㅡ;
<grr> 한번쓰면 버리니까..
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 헉 여색을 밝히는 전사....
<kizace> 음 과연 상처를 불로 지지면...
<kizace> 오홍 영주 부인이 템플러엑게 빠졌군화 ;;;
<kizace> 요즘 웨케 서양 아가씨들이 이뻐 보일까요 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 담배사러 갔다와야징
<grr> 걔들은 가치가 떨어지는게 빠르9
<kizace> 다만 저는 작은 꼬꼬마를 좋아해서..
<kizace> +_+ 서양 꼬꼬마 언냐~ ㅋ
<kizace> 찾기 힘들다는...
<grr> 헉...
<kizace> 아니예여
<kizace> 절대-_-
<kizace> 로리콘 아니예여;;
<grr> 대연하소녀변태성욕증 (...)
<kizace> ..............
<kizace> 아니라구욧 ㅠㅠ
<grr> (....)
<kizace> 키가 작은 처자가 이상형일뿐 ;;
<grr> 1m 이하..? (...)
<kizace> -_-;
<kizace> 150~159 ;;
<kizace> 기왕이면 150~155이하가 좋겠군여 ㅋ
<grr>  /.\
<kizace> (__*);;
<kizace> 오 미늘갑옷은...
<kizace> 칼을 손질할때도 쓰는군여;;;;
<kizace> 아 저건 사슬 갑옷이라고 해야하나..
<kizace> 어서오세요~
<kizace> 칼이 아니라 둔기였네-_-;;;;
<kizace> 날이 전혀없.....
<grr> .....
<grr> 무려 둔기에 베이다니...
<grr> ...
<kizace> 네;;;
<kizace> 분명 반으로 썰었는데;;
<grr> 호성성님 정도 되나...
<grr> ..
<kizace> 날이 전혀 안보이는 ㅋ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<kizace> 어서오세요
<grr> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<kizace> 헐 바퀴 벌래를 먹었어.....
<grr> 베어형 (...)
<kizace> 헐.... 영주 마누라가....
<kizace> 템플러를 꼬시고잇다;;;;;;
<kizace> 헉-_-;;; 치...치마를 드...들추었어..
<kizace> 무서운 여자같으니....
<kizace> 넘어가는 템플러군.....
<kizace> 아 템플러 어젯밤에 기력을 다쓴건가요!!
<kizace> 어서오세요
<rkJun> 안녕하세요.
<grr> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<rkJun> 안녕하세요..
<rkJun> Windows PC 에다가 virtual Box 설치해서 우분투 맛보고 있었는데
<rkJun> 이번에 사무실에서 VMWare 전부 삭제하라 해서..
<rkJun> 쓰지를 못하고 있네요. ;
<jincreator> 이름이 다른 프로그램이니 상관 없네요(...)
<rkJun> 아, 보안상 가상화 프로그램 전부를 삭제하라고 해서요. 흙.
<jincreator> 그럼...우분투를 컴퓨터에 직접 설치하세요!
<rkJun> 네.ㅎ
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 그럼 업무는 무엇으로.....
<jincreator> 멀티부팅하면 됩니다.
<kizace> 개인 업무용 pc..
<rkJun> 네. 멀티붓에 도전해봐야 겠어요.ㅎ
<kizace> +_+ 우분투 11.04는
<kizace> 멀티부팅이 아주 쉽더라는 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 저도 세붕이랑 우분투랑 멀티로 쓰고 있어요
<rkJun> 세붕이가 뭐에요?
<rkJun> win7?
<kizace> 넴
<kizace> 윈도우7이요
<rkJun> 네^^
<rkJun> 혹시 맥에 Vmware 나 부트캠프로, 우분투 깔아 쓰시는 분들도 계신가요?
<kizace> 음 ..
<kizace> 아마 계실꺼 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<rkJun> 아하. 드라이버 지원상에 문제나 이런 건 없겠지요..?
<jincreator> Vmware는 위에서면 Vmware가 설치된 운영체제와 상관없이 다 똑같습니다.
<jincreator> 부트캠프는 윈도 드라이버만 제공되는 것으로 알고 있는데...
<rkJun> 넹.
<jincreator> 제가 알기로는 부트캠프를 사용하지 않고 맥 설치하듯이 "직접" 우분투를 설치하는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<kizace> 부트 캠프는 윈도우만 되는건가요?;;
<rkJun> 그게 가능한가요...?
<kizace> 음.. 저능 해킨토시랑 우분투랑 윈도우 이렇게 쓰고 싶던데 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 3단 OS!!!
<jincreator> kizace 님, 부트캠프 자체가 "윈도"를 위해서 나온 것이지 "다른 운영체제 전부"를 위해서는 아닙니다.
<kizace> 아 그렇구나...
<kizace> 부트 캠프가 멀티부팅을 위해서 나온건줄 알았어요
<kizace> 모든 OS 다 지원하고이;;;
<jincreator> rkJun 님, 가능합니다. 실제로 맥이 설치된 컴퓨터에 우분투를 설치하면 맥을 인식하여 부트로더에 항목이 생깁니다.
<kizace> 그런게 아니었군여-_-
<kizace> 해킨토시 설치하고 싶댜+_+
<jincreator> kizace 님, 제가 3단 OS 사용하고 있습니다. 윈7+해킨+우분투.
<kizace> 예~전에 해봤었는데 전혀 기억이 안나는 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> +_+ 멋져!!
<kizace> 3단맨이라니 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> (...)
<rkJun> 흥미롭네요ㅎㅎ
<kizace> +_+
<kizace> 전 맥을 사용할일이 전혀없지만-_-
<kizace> 이상하게 설치하고 싶은 욕망은 왜생겨날까요...
<kizace> 솔직히 이번에 우분투도 순전히 호기심에 설치했지만.
<kizace> 저번들 과는 다르게;;
<kizace> 적응이 너무 잘되어서+_+
<kizace> 아주 잘쓰고 있다는 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 배울게 산더미지만 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 저의 경우 해킨토시에서 그래픽 가속이 안잡혀 설치만 해놓고 안쓰고 있어요. T.T
<kizace> 아 ...
<kizace> 그래픽가속..
<kizace> 카드 nvidia 쓰시는거 아니세용?
<kizace> 전 비운에 ATI라 ...
<kizace> 우분투에서도 발발발 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 아 이노무 단타식 채팅을 장타식으로 바꿔야 하는데 ㅠㅠ 맨날 혼자 도베 하는듯한..
<jincreator> 인텔 내장 그래픽이요. X4500 사용합니다.
<kizace> 아하
<kizace> X4500이면 센디인가요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 으핫핫
<kizace> 어서오세요
<yemharc> 어제의 조기퇴근은 오늘을 위한 함정이었습니다!!
<kizace> 헉-_-;
<yemharc> 9시 20분에 출근했는데 제 자리에 앉은건 11시 10분!!
<kizace> 저런...
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 오니까 테스트어플 14개와 게임엔진 소스 하나가 부왘@##%#$%
<kizace> ......
<jincreator> UI는 고쳐져 있던가요?
<grr> yemharc ::안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 그쪽은 런칭 10월이라 일단 뒷순위요
<grr> 오늘은 집에가서 떡볶이에 맥주를 먹어볼까..
<kizace> 음 영화가 가면갈수록 루즈하네-_-;
<grr> 덜정의로워 보여서 그래요 = =;
<grr> 우리에겐 완전 정의로운 미국인이 있는디... ㅜㅜ
<kizace> 헐....
<kizace> 미쿡 사람들은 정의롭나용?;;
<kizace> 그것을 정의라 표현하기엔;;;
<grr> 정의 로운 미국인
<grr> 에.. 반쯤은 농담이죠 뭐..
<grr> 지들 영화보면 자기네들이 아주 정의로운 인물들이잖아요
<kizace> 그들은 정의로 움직이는게 아니죠
<kizace> 사랑으로 움직이죠 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 으앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 미국 영화에서 세계는 미국이 지키죠...
<kizace> 일본영화에서는 일본이 지키구요 ㅋ
<kizace> 한국 영화에선 안지킵니다-_-;
<kizace> 자기들 살기 급급해서
<kizace> 외계인을 K9 자주포로 격퇴했다-_-
<kizace> 말이 안되능 ㅋ
<grr> 어라
<grr> 퍼시픽 보면 아일렌드는 미국이 지키고
<grr> 이라크도 미국이 지키고
<grr> 또 어디더라...
<grr> ...
<kizace> 아 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 다 미국이 지켜요
<grr> 미국 짱
<kizace> 퍼시픽 보다 말았는데
<kizace> 미군 위주의 드라마 니까요
<rkJun> 요새 스몰빌 보는데, 슈퍼맨이 어렸을땐 자기네 마을 (스몰빌) 지키는것부터 하더군요.ㅎ
<grr> 미군은 어디서나 정의로워요!
<kizace> 미군은 어디서나 정의롭지요
<kizace> 미군병사들이 정의롭지 안아서 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 슈퍼맨은 작은것부텉 지켜나갔군요 ㅎㅎ
<rkJun> 네. 얼마전에 시즌1 보고 최근에 시즌2 보고 있어요.
<grr>  /.\
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 전 미드라면..
<kizace> 덱스터 정도만
<grr> 스몰빌의 영웅
<rkJun> 오래전 드라마인데다, 배경이 시골이라 좀 촌스럽긴 하지만.. 재밌네요.
<kizace> ㅇ ㅏ 프린지도 봐야하는데
<kizace> 하늘을 날라다니는가요?
<kizace> 처음부터 날라다녔다면 그건 반칙이야 ㅠㅠ
<rkJun> 시즌2보는중인데 아직 하늘 나는 법은 몰라요
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<rkJun> 눈에서 빔 쏘는 것도 최근에서야 습득..ㅎ
<kizace> 저런-_-
<kizace> 그냥 힘만쌘 짐승이었을줄이야
<rkJun> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kizace> 나도 하늘을 날고 싶다 ㅠㅠ
<grr> 비행기 타셔요
<grr> (...)
<kizace> 자력으로 날고 싶은것이죠 ㅎㅎ
<rkJun> 벌룬도..
<grr> 으어 번역끝.. ㅜㅜ
<kizace> 헉
<kizace> 번역자!!!
<grr> 아니에요...
<kizace> 그럼 반역자...
<grr> ...
<grr> 제가 좀 한 배신해요
<kizace> (__*)
<kizace> 멋지다+_+ 왠지 남자 다워
<grr> 여자사람 == 최우선 순위 == 다른 약속 다 꺤다
<kizace> 음
<kizace> 전
<kizace> 다른 약속이 있을때
<kizace> 여자사람과의 약속이 생기면
<grr> 여자사람 > drake_kr + imsu + yemharc +고기
<kizace> 함께 하던가...
<kizace> 아니면 나중에 만나는데;;
<grr> 에이 쉽게 그냥
<grr> 여자사람을 제외한 다른 약속을 다 꺤다!
<kizace> 전 ...
<kizace> 여자사람과의 약속때문에 ..
<kizace> 다른 약속을 깨지는 않습니다..
<kizace> 다만 .. 낌세가 보이면 약속을 안잡는거죠
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 머시마들은 약속 꺤뒤에 담에 술맥이면 끝이지만
<grr> 여자사람은 아니라서 = =
<kizace> 음
<kizace> 헐 이번에는
<kizace> 브레이브 하트...
<kizace> 라니-_-
<kizace> 템플러가 얼굴에 하늘색 페인트를 칠하는...
<kizace> 아 아니구나 다른쪽애들이 칠하는구나 ㅋ
<kizace> 헐 안에 10여명 잡겠다고..
<kizace> 성을 무너트려-_-;;
<kizace> 왕이라는 색히가...
<kizace> 완전 대인배...
<yemharc> grr, 나 주금
<grr> oops?
<grr> yemharc :: 무슨 크리티컬이 터졌습니까?!
<kizace> jesus
<yemharc> 게임엔진 분석
<yemharc> (.............)
<grr> ...
<grr> unity?
<yemharc> 개발팀 자체개발(?)
<grr> ...
<kizace> 게임엔진 분석...
<grr> 어...어쩌지..
<grr> 도망쳐요
<grr> (...)
<kizace> 엔진만 잘만들면 평생을 먹고 산다는
<kizace> 그것을 분석하시는군요
<yemharc> 사실 엔진이라고 하기도 뭐해요
<yemharc> 보자...............
<grr> 프레임워크 정도인거죠?
<yemharc> OpenGL ES 1.1 기반에 쉐이더는 미지원
<yemharc> 지원하는게.................
<yemharc> 드로잉, 2D/3D, 블랜딩, 블러링, 스무딩, 트랜스포메이션
<yemharc> ......꽤 되네요
<yemharc> 꽤 정도가 아닌데?!
<yemharc> 소스 용량이 11.2m
<kizace> 음...
<kizace> 블러링에 스무딩에
<grr> .....
<kizace> 이디삼디
<yemharc> 아, 아니구나. iphone용 .a 파일이 같이 있는거네요
<grr> 이제 포인터에 눈뜨실 때이빈다
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 대략 5m정도네요
<kizace> 워 .. 크레이모어 보다 더 큰칼인갑다...
<kizace> 전투방법 특이하네여;;
<yemharc> 거기서 이것저것 뺴고나면
<yemharc> 한 2~3m정도가 순수 소스코드네
<grr> 테스트를 해보란건가요? 아님 구조를 파악하란건가요>? ;;
<kizace> 도끼 맞고 버텨어...
<kizace> 용자다;;;;
<yemharc> 일단은 테스트인데
<grr> = =
<kizace> 하... 크롬을 버리고
<kizace> 다른 브라우저를 써야 하는가?
<grr> IE 짱짱
<kizace> 우분투에서의 IE....
<grr> VM깔구 IE를..
<grr> ...
<kizace> 흠...
<kizace> VM IE9을 설치해야하나 ㅠㅠ
<grr> IE8 이면 우리나라 사이트 그진 다 열려요
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 제가 IE를 고집해서 쓰는 이유가, 이거면 우리나라 사이트들은 무사히 열리니까에요 = =
<kizace> vm으로 돌리면 무겁지 안나요?
<grr> 하긴 저의 그 발언은 무리수...
<grr> ...
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 주로 파폭쓰지 않나요?
<kizace> 전 불여우보다는 크롬을
<kizace> 사용하는 유저인지라 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> Swiftweasel 한번 써봐야할까나 ㅋ
<yemharc> 우리모두 브라우저 걱정없는 신문을 구독합시다 (퍽!)
<grr> 오페라는 경쟁에서 아예 밀렸군요 ㅜㅜ
<kizace> 오페라 브라우저는 음..
<kizace> 왠지;;
<kizace> 사파리도 괜찮아 보이던데
<kizace> 리눅스용은 없더라구요?
<grr> 그렇군요;;
<yemharc> 윈도용 사파리도 있나요?
<kizace> 윈도우7 쓸때 사파리5를 잠시 사용해봤는데 음 .. 괜찮은 디자인지만.. 제가 주로 사용하기엔 좀 무리가 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 네 윈도우용 나왔져 ㅎ
<grr> 있어요
<yemharc> 오늘 알았;;
<kizace> 크롬 플러스를 다시 써봐야지
<kizace> 다운받은 파일이
<kizace> tar.gz 이면 어떻게 설치해야 하나요?;;
<kizace> 압축 관리자로 열리는데;;
<kizace> 움
<kizace> 아 쉘프로그램을 실행하면 되는것인가..
<kizace> 오랜만에 크롬 플러스 조으다+_+
<grr> 이미 푸셨구나 /_\
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 압축 풀어버리고
<kizace> 이것저것 누르니...
<kizace> 설치라기 보다는-_-
<kizace> 실행이 되버렸어요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 쉘스크립트를 실행하니까 되더군요 ㅎㅎ
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<kizace> 헛-_-
<kizace> 실행이 안된다 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 방법이 틀렸었나봐요 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 아 ..
<kizace> 이렇게 하는것이군 ...
<grr>  /_\;
<kizace> 히히+_+
<kizace> 열심히 배워가고 있답니다!!
<grr> 저는 그냥 유저불량으로 남으려구요...
<grr> 쓸줄을 몰라서 = =
<kizace> (__*);;
<yemharc> 잠시 리붓
<kizace> 전 총을 쏘러~
<grr>  /.\
<question> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<rkJun> 저는 일하러 가볼께요.
<rkJun> quit
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<kizace> 안녕하세여
<kizace> 워 오늘도 격하게 더우네요
<Seony> 한국은 많이 더운가보군요..
<Seony> 조만간 한국 가는데 걱정스럽네요
<kizace> 어제 34도 였다지요
<kizace> 서울 기온이...
<kizace> 지금은 33도입니다
<kizace> 내일 모레는 비가 올꺼라는데;;
<Seony> 헐... 무쟈게 덥군요
<kizace> 와아 오는갑다..
<kizace> 후덥지근 해서 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> Seony: 장난아닙니다;;
<imsu> 사타구니에 땀띠 생기겠어요 ㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 아... 안그래도 더위 많이 타서 더운날씨 무쟈게 싫어하는데... ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 흐 저도 더위 많이 타서 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 이럴땐 지하로 숨고 싶어요
<imsu> Seony: 더위 = 무좀의 쥐약 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<needhelp> 으으으윽 태양이 싫어요
<imsu> 태양을 피하고 싶어서~~
<imsu> 아무리 달려가도~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> yemharc: 할롱하십니까
<imsu> 기다리다 못해 직접 위젯 공부중 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 탁월한 선택이십니다
<yemharc> 안그래도 오늘 어플 14개랑 엔진소스도 받았어요
<yemharc> (산넘어 산)
<imsu> 아놔 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 엔진 소스는 모르겠고 일단 사진이라도 넣어야겠음 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아, 그 우리가 쓸 엔진소스면 말을 안해요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 개발팀에서 자기들 엔진소스를 넘겼심
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이러다 내가 개발하겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아놔
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 이러다 죽겠어요
<kizace> 저런-_-;
<kizace> 도망칠수도 없는...
<yemharc> 그거랑 별개로 우리 php보이도 가르쳐야 하고
<yemharc> 아 진짜 하필 이 타이밍에 경력자가 뛰쳐나가서는..............
<imsu> yemharc: 아 어쨌든 볼만한 문서랑 사이트 다 넘기삼 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 넥슨 모바일 간다는데 붙잡을수도 없고
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<imsu> 아 머리 아퍼 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 온라인 강좌쪽은 http://www.androidside.com
<imsu> 이론은 접어두고 후딱후딱 따라할 수 있는곳
<yemharc> pub같은데는 막상 강좌같은건 없어요
<imsu> 이론따위 필요없어요
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ 이론보단 실제 구현 중심이에요
<imsu> 지금 타이핑 할게 필요함 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그리고
<imsu> 아놔 나도 수업준비해야하는데 흑흑
<imsu> 모의고사 좀 대신 풀어주삼 ~ ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> C가 편하시면 C로 만들어서 JNI로 네이티브 연결해도 돼요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> orz
<yemharc> 전 어려서(?!) 산수밖에 몰라염
<imsu> yemharc: 내가 그런걸 알면 진작 했죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 난 그런 연결 따위 모름 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu, 무슨말이냐면 코어부분은 C로 짜도 된다는거죠
<imsu> 아 몰라~ 코어고 뭐고 지금 머리속이 텅텅 비었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 컴파일 할 때 arm-gcc로 돌린 다음 자바로 랩핑하는거라
<imsu> 당장 타자칠게 필요하단 말씀 헤헤
<yemharc> 안드로이드사이드 강좌게시판 가보세요
<yemharc> 당장 타자칠거 많아요
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 근데 진짜
<yemharc> 무슨 2주째 야근해도 일이 줄질 않아...............
<imsu> 일단 동네 도서관에서 안드로이드관련 도서 대출 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 지금 따라해 보고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> jni가 자바로 인코딩 해주는 뭐 그런건가요?
<yemharc> 도서라면...........
<imsu> 헬로 안드로이드 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> java와 c를 이용한 프로 안드로이드 게임 개발
<yemharc> ANDROID HACKS
<yemharc> 요 두권 추천해요
<imsu> java 와 C 를 이용한 프로안드로이드 게임 개발
<yemharc> 첫번째껀 실전서적이고
<yemharc> 두번째는 바이블
<imsu> 일단 보이는 데로 2개 용 빌려왔네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 첫번째꺼 보고 돌리면서 모르는거 두번째꺼 찾아 복붙
<imsu> yemharc: 동네 서점이라 그런게 없는듯 합니다용 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> kizace, 쉽게 말하면 C로 만든 라이브러리를 자바가 호출할 수 있게 해주는거에요
<imsu> 서점 -> 도서관
<imsu> yemharc: 어쨌든 오프모임때 봅시다 ~ 때려주겠음 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 살려만 줏메욬ㅋ
<kizace> 아하
<kizace> 음
<kizace> 제가 잡을께요;;
<kizace> 응?;;;
<yemharc> 저런
<yemharc> 남자사람은 사양인데 (...)
<imsu> 멀 잡아요? ㅋㅋ
<kizace> yamharc 님의 가녀린 몸을 ..
<kizace> 살포시;; 파지 해야지요;;;
<kizace> 마음이 설래면 어쩌지...
<imsu> 디졌!!!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 음 칼라는 저딴식으로 입히는군 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> landscape 로 할거죠?
<yemharc> 네
<imsu> 오케이
<yemharc> 양쪽 다 쓸까도 했는데
<imsu> 노노
<imsu> 시러시러
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 저도 싫어요
<imsu> 그대에겐 권한이 없음 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한쪽만써!!!!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 세상의 대세는 와이드임
<imsu> 양쪽 다쓰려면 굉장히 복작해 지지않나요?
<imsu> 작 / 잡
<yemharc> 복잡한거 이전에
<yemharc> 인터페이스가 두~개
<imsu> 흐미
<imsu> 쉽게 가자구요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 만들어 질지도 미지수인데 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 대세는 와이드라니깐요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안보이던 1인치 봐야죠
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아놔
<imsu> 그럼 와이드로 설정해 놓으면 초기 화면 완료 ~ ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 빨랔ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 버튼만 만들어 놓았을 뿐인데 `~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> continue newgame about exit option
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저보다 실력 좋으셔
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> <-시작도 못한 인간
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 죽는다? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 왜그래요
<imsu> 엔지니어는 죽어야 삽니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 원래 이 업계는 암만 실력 좋아도 결과물 없으면 밥벌레인거 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 난 그 쪽 업계 아닌디유 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이제 외도는 그만하고 돌아와요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 능력이 안됨 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 돌아갈 능력이 안되요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 귀찮아 탭사이즈 2 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이맥스 설정하기 귀찮음 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안댘ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 4 파란 말임닼ㅋ
<imsu> 2가 좋음 케케케
<yemharc> 나중에 탭사이즈만 수정해서 버전 올려서 업뎃해야지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 공평하게 3으로 하까요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제가 그럼 간단하게 2로 해서 modified by imsu
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이렇게 올려버리겠음 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 탭 사이즈만 수정되다 메인타이틀 프로그램 낼 기세
<imsu> 보니까 탭을 쓸일이 많은거 같아서요 2로 해요 걍 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 화면 작아유 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ 그래요
<yemharc> 사실 저도 개발컴은 10인치 놋북
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 화면 넘어가면 짱나잖아유 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<grr> dma
<grr> 음..
<grr> yemharc :: 저번 주말에 말했었던 원클릭 apt 서버변경 스크립트 작성했어요
<grr> = _ =
<kizace> 전 외근을 ..
<imsu> 어어~ 이거 배신자인데? ㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 더워 죽을지도
<yemharc> grr, 믕? 그런 얘기도 하셨었어요?;;
<imsu> kizace: 차 안에서 뜨거운 커피한잔을 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ;;;
<kizace> 감사합니다
<kizace> 잊지 않겟습니다
<kizace> 뜨거운 커피....
<grr> 유저는 원클릭 패치를 원하지 바꾸는 과정을 원하지 않는나고 제가 막 분도님께 이야기 했었죠...
<imsu> 이열치열 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 휙
<imsu> grr: 역시 배신자야 개발자의 배신자 벌써 유저 모드 돌입 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 유저라는 사람이 원클릭 스크립트 만들어
<yemharc> (...........)
<grr> 유저 잉...
<imsu> 어쨌든 낙인은 지울 수 없군요 ~ 배신자~~ 배신자~여~ 사랑의 배~ 신 자여~~~
<grr> 에이 여자사람 본다고 다 사랑인건 아니죠
<grr> 다만 주말에 사람을 만날꺼면 priority가 여자사람이 훨씬 높다는거
<grr> 스크립트 이거 오늘 아침에 회사에 일찍 도착해서 깔짝해 봤는데 10.04 에선 잘도네요... 집에 돌아가서 11 버전에 테스트 해보고 앞으로 질문글 올라오면 이걸로 링크 걸어야겠어요 = =
<yemharc> grr, 터미널용 스크립트?
<grr> 네
<yemharc> 링크 걸었더니 터미널 쓸줄 모른다 파문
<grr> sudo su   해주고 ./autoapt.sh
<grr> 끝
<grr> 헉...
<imsu> grr: 그래서 이런 노래가 있지요~ 사랑은 아무나 하나
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> hanbin973: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> imsu :: oops... 해어져서 외롭다보니 이사람 저사람..
<hanbin973> 그루브 쇽이라는 사이트 굉장히 훌륭하군요
<imsu> 헤어질 땐 구름과자에 쓰라린 속을 달래며 외로울 땐 구름 과자로 내 마음을 채우네~
<imsu> 키야~ 작사 되네 오늘 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 구름과자 안먹어염
<imsu> grr: 구름과자는 솜사탕도 포함 되나요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어느 초딩의 사랑이야기 ㅋㅋ
<grr> imsu :: try catch{구름과자} exceptrion(솜사탕)
<drake_kr> 아 빡세
<hanbin973> 뭐가요
<drake_kr> 사는게요
<grr>  /_\
<drake_kr> 전경들 빡세겠다
<grr>  촛불 디펜스
<grr> (...)
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 디펜스류 종결자 ㄷ
<yemharc> 읭
<grr> 친구가 광우병 소 시절에 전경있었는데.. 그때 서울에 전경 90%가 모였대요
<yemharc> 어서 또 횃불테러 하남요
<grr> 제주도 전경들도 비행기타고 왔대요 ㅡㅡ;
<hanbin973> 잠깐.. 뭐야.. I was born to love you 가 Made in Heaven 에 있었어??
<hanbin973> 그러면 어째서 뮤비가 존재하는거지 ㄷㄷㄷ
<hanbin973> 1984 년도에 녹음되었던거네. 이상하게 팝스럽더라 =.=
<grr>  /_\
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59719
<jincreator> drake_kr 님, 이번에 발표하시죠?
<drake_kr> 네
<jincreator> 혹시 이번 발표에서 내용이나 의도를 짐작하기 쉬운 부제같은 것이 있나요? (...)
<jincreator> 제 친구가 "발표 제목이 너무 포괄적이이서 뭘 말하려는지 종잡을 수가 없다" 라는 의견을 내주어서요(...)
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 부제 : 3분만에 끝남
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 그리고 extra를 많이 준비했어요
<drake_kr> 실상, 웹표준이란건 active-x도 웹표준이다! 라고 발표할거거든요
<grr> drake_kr :: 이야 kldp와 같은 상황을 그날 구경해 볼 수 있는건가요
<jincreator> 음...결론 도출 과정이 많이 궁금해지는군요. 뭔가 제 고정관념이 많이 깨지는 자리가 될 것 같습니다.
<drake_kr> 그리고 css 3.0 표준에 부합하지 않는 비표준 css*hack으로 ie6 지원하기 등등
<jincreator> ie6 지원하기가 아직도 필요하다니...T.T
<drake_kr> 사실 지원 안해도 별 상관은 없지요
<drake_kr> 근데 아직 20% 정도는 ie6를 사용하고 있으니
<grr> 고향 집에껄 ie6으로 고수하고 있지요 (...)
<drake_kr> ie6를 버린다 == 손님 1/5을 꺼지라 한다
<grr> 사실 xp에 ie7 깔면 에러가 너무 많이 나와요. 그러니 고향집에 냅두는거는 자연스레  ie6이죠...
<hanbin973> 결론은 xp 를 없애자? 응
<hanbin973> ?
<drake_kr> 그리고 현재 ActiveX는 왜 아직 사라질 수 없는가. 에 대한 내용도 발표를 하여서 어그로를 좀 끌어볼 생각입니다.
<grr> 고스톱 같은 게임이 xp를 지원을 안하게 되면, 컴퓨터를 바꾸고 7을 깔겠지만... 그게 아니라면 뭐..
<grr> 98 -> xp로 바꾼 이유중에 ie5에서 고스톱이 더 이상 안되서 라는 이유도 분명 있을꺼니까요
<drake_kr> IE7에서도 잘 안 도는 ActiveX가 있고, 그걸 개선하려는 노력이 없는 사람들이 있는 한 IE6는 끝까지 남을겁니다
<drake_kr> grr :: 아오 지금방금 빡쳐서 만드는 홈페이지에 그냥 플래쉬 집어넣음
<grr> 오...
<grr> drake씨가 플래시를 쓰시다니...
<grr> 돈을 안주던가요?
<drake_kr> 플래시 집어넣어도, 내가 만드는 페이지들은 아잉패드에서도 잘됨
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<grr> 역시
<drake_kr> 돈을 줘야 의욕이 생기고 하지
<jincreator> 참, 그리고 독후감은 결국 주겠다는 약속을 받았습니다. 마감 날짜(7/30)를 지킬지는 모르겠지만... 다만 본인은 사정이 있어 당일 참석하지 못한다고 하네요.
<drake_kr> 히히
<drake_kr> 발표를 해야 제맛인데..
<grr>  /_\
<hanbin973> 좋은 헤드폰 추천해주세열 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 5만원 내외에서 ㅜ
<yemharc> 그럼 발표는 jincreator 씨가........
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59274
<drake_kr> 5만원 내외 핸드폰
<jincreator> 핸드폰이 아니라 헤드폰인데요.
<drake_kr> 아.
<drake_kr> 헤드폰을 5만원짜리를 쓰시다니
<drake_kr> 갑후
<drake_kr> 전 15000 넘어가면 안 씁니다
<grr> 제 귀떄기도 막귀라...
<hanbin973> 음질은 100퍼센트 플라시보라고 저는 믿고 있습니다. ㄷ
<drake_kr> 현재 사용하는 스피커 : 모니터
<hanbin973> HDMI
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 마이크로소프트가 헤드폰이나 이어폰을 만들면 비싸도 사줄텐데...
<drake_kr> 흠
<grr> 마이크로소프트 블루투스 마우스가 확실히 다른것 보다 좋더군요.  무려 그림판에서 작업을 할 수 있어요
<drake_kr> http://www.pcguide.com/ref/kb/layout/nonErgo-c.html 요런거 기개식 하나 만들어볼까..
<grr> 아... 저 저 키보드 제일 싫어함.. (독수리 라서)
<drake_kr> 저거 청축이 짱임
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 난 중학교때 저 키보드 썼었구나..
<hanbin973> 멀티미디어 플레이어는 컴팔 해아 제맛. VLC 대박 깜빡거리네 =.=
<drake_kr> http://img.iomania.co.kr/co_img006/iomall/item/381b.jpg
<grr> = =;
<drake_kr> http://sadnova.tistory.com/217
<drake_kr> http://www.kbdmania.net/xe/index.php?mid=review&document_srl=107690&sort_index=readed_count&order_type=desc
<yemharc> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<yemharc> 후우
<yemharc> 일단 일단락 됐으니
<yemharc> .............야근 준비하자 orz
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> ...
<grr> (...)
<grr> ㅌㅌㅌ
<yemharc> ............아, 왠지 화난다
<yemharc> 저사람 내 눈앞에서 칼퇴를 외치고 튀었어 (........)
<drake_kr> ㅡ.ㅡ
<jincreator> 화나시면 지는 겁니다.
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 머
<drake_kr> 좀있으면 그러지도 못할겁니다
<drake_kr> 담배는 좋은것 뀨잉뀨잉
<drake_kr> mp3 400G가 적은 양은 아닌거구나..
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 폭력으로 해결하세요.
<yemharc> drake_kr, 폭력을 쓸 힘이 없어요 orz
<yemharc> 시간도......음 조금 부족한거 같아요
<jincreator> 대타로 드라케님을...
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 누가보면
<drake_kr> "무슨 사용자모임이 이래?" 하겠다
<jincreator> "우분투" 정신과 전혀 맞지 않는 대화(...)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ...야근할땐 뭘 손대야 하지
<drake_kr> 友憤鬪
<yemharc> 역시 야간이니 소스코드일까요
<drake_kr> 우분투 : 친구끼리 나뉘어 싸움
<drake_kr> 友 : 벗 우 / 分 : 나눌 분 / 鬪 : 싸울 투
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 야근할 땐 상사를 손봐주시죠.
<yemharc> 있어야 봐주죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 미친
<drake_kr> ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> 그 고생한다는 팀장은 애 낳고 한달도 안 됐으니 그러려니 하고
<yemharc> 그 윗줄인 이사는 진작에 사라지고
<drake_kr> 직급이 높은 사람은 아랫사람이 야근하면 '아무 할 일이 없더라도' 같이 해야 되는겁니다
<yemharc> 그럼 더 이상 제 상사는 없..........
<yemharc> 아니 근데... 전 그정도까진 안 바랍니다마는 조금 도와줬으면 싶긴 해요 (......)
<drake_kr> 씨발 임산부 일 시켰다는 새끼들 임산부 일 시켜놓고 자기는 퇴근했을거 아님요?
<yemharc> 그건 그냥 미x것들이구요
<drake_kr> 햅틱 14일, 임산부 야근, 그게 자랑인건지 대가리가 없는건지..
<stack> 안녕하세요.
<stack> tftp에 대해서 잘 아시는분 계신가요?
<kizace> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 어서와용
<kizace> 아 한글 안깨지능구나 헤헤
<kizace> 후하 야외 촬영 하고 왔더니 ..
<kizace> 죽을맛..
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 영화배우시구나
<kizace> (__*
<kizace> 아녀 ..
<jincreator> 끙...이클립스 한글 언어팩 정식 버전이 아직 안나왔군요.
<jincreator> 미루고 미루던 이클립스 재설치 중입니다.
<drake_kr> 헠 이크립스
<drake_kr> 내가 제일 시러하는 이크립스
<jincreator> 전 이미 이클립스에 길들여졌네요(...)
<drake_kr> 그냥 호불호가 갈리는거니까요
<jincreator> 네, 그렇지요.
<drake_kr> 싫어한다고 해서 깔아뭉개거나 하진 않아요
<imsu> 아 놋북으로 해서그런가 이클립스 너무 느려요 ㅠ.ㅠ;;;
<drake_kr> imsu :: 아저씨는 emacs자나
<jincreator> 전 느리기 이전에 무겁더군요.
<jincreator> 속도는 그럭저럭 봐줄 만 했었는데...
<jincreator> 그래도 제 사양에서 윈도7+VS2010 보다는 훨씬 낫네요.
<drake_kr> 전 윈2k+vb6 좋아합니다
<jincreator> 회사에서 램128mb에 그 시스템 얹어줘도요?
<drake_kr> jincreator :: 그 블랙회사 램 128mb는 vb.net 2008입니다.. ㄱ-
<drake_kr> vb6는 128mb에서도 잘 돌아가요
<imsu> drake_kr: 어쨌든 이클립스에서도 돌려야 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아짱나
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 능력이 되면 이클립스 안쓸텐데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 난 gui가 시러
<imsu> 안드로이드 할라문 그 수많은 그것들을 언제 다 잡아줍니까? 알려주삼용 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr: 전 gui 유저~
<drake_kr> 웃기지마 emacs 유저님아
<imsu> drake_kr: 그럼 우분투 포럼 안드로이드 버전도 다 text로 짜신거에요?
<imsu> 이클립스 이 놈 때문에 제 놋북은 한여름에 찜질방 다녀온거 같은 느낌입니다 ㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<jincreator> 대체 놋북 사양이 어떻게 되시길래...
<drake_kr> 나 php는 빔질함
<imsu> 오~~ 전수전수~~~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> jincreator: 넷북인데 팬이 없습니다 젠장 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> !?
<imsu> 소리가 안나는건지 없는거 같아요 전혀 소리가 안나요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 내꺼도 팬이 있는데..
<imsu> 그런가 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 내꺼는 atom n450
<jincreator> 고장이 아닐런지...
<jincreator> 아니면 설계를 무지하게 잘해서 저(무)소음 냉각 시스템이 있다든가...
<drake_kr> 음.. 방열판만 있다면 가능할지도
<drake_kr> z시리즈나 amd가 방열판도 없어도 된다던데..
<jincreator> 지난번 이클립스가 완전 망가진 쓰라린 경험이 있어 플러그인을 하나 설치하고 확인하고를 반복하고 있습니다.
<imsu> 흠
<imsu> x170 울트라씬인데;;
<drake_kr> 제가 그렇기 때문에 싫...
<imsu> MS 제품 쓸 때는 모르겠는데 우분투 설치하니 발열이;;; 니나노호~~~~
<drake_kr> 그럼 오픈세수로 가셈
<kizace> 움
<kizace> 우분투를 사용할때
<drake_kr> 난 거의 무발열이던데
<kizace> 전력 소모가 많다고 들었어요
<drake_kr> 왜냐면 cli
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> cli 쓰면 전력소모 별로 없어요
<kizace> 윈도우7 쓸때보다
<kizace> 콘솔 사용자는 사탄!!
<drake_kr> 아 왜요
<kizace> (__*)
<imsu> drake_kr: 정중하게 저리 가삼요! ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 밥먹어야는디
<kizace> 드레이크님 정중하게 사탄!
<drake_kr> imsu :: 냉면 어뗘
<jincreator> imsu 님, 노트북 좌측에 환풍구가 있지 않나요?
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 있어요
<jincreator> 그럼 팬 있는 것 같은데...
<drake_kr> 방열판만 있어도 환풍구는 있죠
<kizace> 기본 틀은 찍어나오니까요
<jincreator> 노트북 터치패드 오른쪽에 센트리노 로고 있죠?
<kizace> 애플처럼 하나하나 깍아주는 메너는 없다죠
<imsu> 다 뜯어서 모르겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> (...)
<imsu> 일단 사면 다 뜯어버려서 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 나도그러는디
<kizace> 또다른 사탄!!
<drake_kr> 근데 냉면 안무?
<imsu> 전 아무것도 없는게 좋아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 전 하도 손바닥이 닿다 보니 근처 스티커가 조금씩 이동하더군요.
<imsu> drake_kr: 냉면이요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇ
<imsu> 지금??
<imsu> right now?
<drake_kr> 끝나고
<drake_kr> 너 끝나고
<imsu> 내 눈을 바라봐~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 끝났슈 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그럼 냉면이나?
<imsu> 아까 근처에 도서관 거기 갔었는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr: 그럴까요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 8시에 냉면집앞에서 보자구
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 옛설
<drake_kr> 쓰레빠 신고 나가야지
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 찢어져라~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그나저나 제 발열좀 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jincreator> 액체질소에 반쯤 담그고 사용하시면 됩니다.
<imsu> 내 발열 좀 해결해 주소서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jincreator> 근데 그정도로 심각하시면 한번 서비스센터 가보시는 게 좋을 것 같은데요.
<imsu> 힝;;~~
<imsu> 귀찮아~
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<jincreator> 아닌말로 이러다 나중에 cpu가 타버리면...
<jincreator> 쿨러가 있기는 한데 고장난 것이었다면...
<imsu> 케엑~~
<imsu> 킁킁
<imsu> 아니길 기도하며;; 쩝;
<imsu> 그럼 노트북 방열판은 어떤걸 쓰면 좋나요? ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 움...
<jincreator> 금속 재질에 팬이 크거나 많이 있는 게 좋겠지요? 사실 저도 많이 써 본 적은 없어서...
<jincreator> 이전에 친구것을 써보았는데 얇고 플라스틱 재질에 쿨러도 약해 별로더군요.
<shriekout> imsu, 노트북 제게 보내주시면... 2년간 정밀하게 테스트 해보고... 진단을 해드리겠습니다 =3
<imsu> 생각보다 비싸네요 요놈들 ;
<kizace> 인텔은 ..
<imsu> shriekout: 허허허~
<kizace> 씨퓨 잘 안타지 안나요?ㆀㆀ
<kizace> AMD 라면
<kizace> 푸른 불꽃을 본적이 있습니다만...
<imsu> 이젠 뭐 그냥 그렇다고 쓰긴 쓰는데 가끔 후끈거려서요 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 글씨가 격하게 깨지는구나..
<jincreator> 하긴...제가 켜 놓은 노트북 친구가 실수로 이불로 덮어놓은 적이 있었습니다. 하룻밤을 지났는데도 멀쩡하더군요. 처음에는 만지기가 조금 힘들 정도로 뜨거웠는데 말이지요.
<imsu> jincreator: 저 침대에서 몇 번 그랬더랬죠 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 음 전체적으로 뜨거워지면 아마 전원이 나갈듯 싶으네여ㆀㆀ
<kizace> AMD 라면 푸른 불꽃!
<imsu> 다행히 꺼지진 않더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 블루 화이어!!
<imsu> 헉 약속시간이 다가오는구나
<imsu> 전 이만 가보겠습니다. ^^
<jincreator> 혹시 쿨러가 여러 번 무리했다 결국 사망하신 게 아닌지...
<imsu> 즐거운 하루들 보내시길 ^^
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 네, 안녕히가세요.
<imsu> 쿨러 사망 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 넹 ~~ ^^
<imsu> 그럼 이만 ^^
<kizace> VM을 지워야짓!
<jincreator> 헉, 안드로이드 sdk 지우고 다시 설치하려는데 파일이 2만개가 넘는군요.
<yemharc> sdk 풀로 설치하면 대충 2.6g 정도 됩니다
<jincreator> 그건 모든 sdk 버전 다 설치했을 때인가요?
<yemharc> 네
<question1> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안드로이드 sdk에서 리스트업 뒤에 모든걸 선택해서 설치하면 대충 그정도 됩니다
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<question1> 어찌어찌해서 우분투 server는 포기하고 desktop으로 깔아버렸네요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 전 2.3과 3.0 두개만 설치해서 얼마 안될 줄 알았거든요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> sdk가 풀버전 약 2.8G 나오는군요
<yemharc> 커널 repo는 싱크하면 대략 1G 넘ㅁ어가고........
<yemharc> (받는중이라...)
<yemharc> 여기에 arm용 gcc랑 lib, 안드로이드 컴파일에 필요한 라이브러리랑 툴체인까지 하면
<yemharc> 어...... 한 5G 정도 될까요
<jincreator> ...생각보다 크군요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 하지만 참
<yemharc> 느린 인터넷 만만세
<yemharc> 덕분에 까면서도 일하는것처럼 보여!
<jincreator> 지금 그쪽 인터넷이 느린가요?
<yemharc> 대충 30대 약간 안되는 애들이 받고 있으니까요 :)
<yemharc> sdk + repo
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 하지만 개발자들 컴을 다 리눅스로 밀어버린건 탁월한 선택이었어요
<yemharc> 앉은자리서 irc채팅하며 조작중
<yemharc> (...)
<jincreator> 차라리 몇대로 받고 그 몇대에서 공유해서 다시 받는 게 빠른 거 아닌가요?
<yemharc> <-윈도 원격은 쓸줄을 모른
<yemharc> 이미 호스트컴은 4대정도 돌리고 있어요
<yemharc> 근데 그래도 좀 느려지는건 피할수 없죠
<yemharc> 게다가 용량도 용량이고
<yemharc> 근데 뭐, 대충 1시간 안에 다 끝날거같네요. 라고 해봐야 20분정도 남은듯?
<jincreator> 이상하게 전 항상 SDK 설치 후 이클립스에서 설정할 때 뜨는 첫 창(Thanks for using the Android SDK!)이 렉이 걸리네요.
<jincreator> 뒤쪽의 이클립스 창 다 닫으면 해결되기는 하는데...
<jincreator> 뭔가 찜찜합니다.
<kizace> 오늘도 격하게 음악 정리나..
<yemharc> 읭...
<yemharc> 렉이라;;;
<yemharc> 전 귀찮아서 항상 소프트웨어 센터에서 설치....
<yemharc> 어, 근데 딱히 렉이 걸리는 현상은 못봤네요
<jincreator> 전 버전 차이 때문에 항상 최신버전 직접 다운로드받습니다.
<yemharc> 데탑이건 놋북이건 사양이 딸려서 AVD 못 돌리고 폰으로 다이렉트 테스트하고는 있지만...
<jincreator> 아뇨, 평소에는 렉이 안걸리는데 Android SDK 처음 설정할 때 뜨는 창 하나만 렉이 걸려요.
<yemharc> 읭;;
<yemharc> 그건 더 모르겠는데요;;
<yemharc> SDK 폴더라도 긁어오나;;
<jincreator> 이게 전 항상 일어나더군요.
<jincreator> 해당 창을 제외한 이클립스 창을 모두 닫으면 그제서야 살아납니다.
<yemharc> ;;
<yemharc> 이것이 컴퓨터의 신비
<yemharc> 로봇심장 repo sync에 6.0G군요. 예상을 한창 뛰어넘네요
<kizace> 어려운 말씀들을 하고 계시네여
<question1> 여기 계신 분들은 다 개발자이신가봐요..
<question1> 다 능력자들..
<kizace> 특히
<kizace> 드레이크님이 진정한 사탄!
<kizace> 리눅스 콘솔 유저라니....
<kizace> 진정한 키보드 워리어!!
<question1> 우와.. 저도 터미널에서만 노는게 목푠데 일단 ㅎㅎ
<question1> server깔았다가.. 이상하게 외부로 인터넷이 안되서.. desktop으로 바꿔 깔았지만.. ㅎㅎ
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 전 ...
<kizace> 호기심에 깔았다
<kizace> 너무 즐겁게 사용중이라는..
<question1> 저도요 저도요 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 지금은 윈도우지만 ㅎㅎ
<question1> 완전 신세계에요
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋ
<question1> 투컴으로 쓰는데
<kizace> 뉴월드!
<question1> 터미널에서
<kizace> 투컴!!!
<question1> apt-get하는게 너무 신기해요
<kizace> 쳇 있는자였어...
<question1> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 오오미...
<kizace> ╋_╋
<kizace> ppa 를 배워야 하는데
<kizace> 너무 어려워서 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 두대 남았는데 이제 1.2G...........
<question1> 있는자라기 보다는 실험실에 갔다놓고 쓰는거라 ㅎㅎ
<question1> 전.. 이제 프로그래밍 시작하는 단곈데..
<question1> 8월 말까지 안드로이드 프로그램 만들어서 논문써야되요.. 영어로.. ㅠㅠ
<question1> 영어 울렁증 있는데 ㅠ
<kizace> 영어로!
<kizace> 어떤 어플 만드실껀데요?
<question1> 대단한건 아니구요..
<question1> 그냥..
<kizace> ╋_╋
<kizace> 제가 테스트 하고싶어요@
<kizace> 안드로이드 생강빵 임미다
<kizace> 갤럭시 S 1이구욧
<question1> 폼 양식을 만들어서
<kizace> 루팅했고 날라가도 문제없다능!
<question1> 텍스트 입력받아서 아웃풋으로 파일에 옮기는 정도
<question1> 최종적으로는 데이터베이스도 구축하고 입력도 음성으로.. 쿨럭
<question1> 먼 훗날 얘기지만 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> ╋_╋!!
<question1> 나중에 테스트좀 부탁드리겠습니다 (__) 굽신굽신
<kizace> 제가 테스터!
<kizace> <(__)>
<kizace> 저야말로 영광이지요
<question1> 그래서.. 지금.. hello android부터 시작하는중이에요.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 재미잇겠다 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> question1님은 대학원생이세요?
<question1> 네.. 늦깎이 대학원생이에요 ㅎㅎ
<question1> 많이 놀아서..;;
<yemharc> ........토렌트 돌려놓고 간 시키 죽일테다
<jincreator> (...)
<kizace> 돌려놓고?ㆀㆀ
<kizace> ━_━ㆀ
<kizace> 돌려놓고?
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<kizace> 서..설마 나인가? ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 애플스토어가 닫혀있군요. 드디어 라이언 등장!!!
<kizace> 라이언!!!
<grr> ni hao
<Seony> 나오자마자 구매해줘야지...
<jincreator> 드디어 등장했군요!
<yemharc> grr, ...............당신은 내게 상처를 줬어요!
<grr> yemharc :: OOPS?
<jincreator> 나오자마자 다운받아줘야지...
<Seony> jincreator: 아직 안나왔어요. 애플 스토어가 닫혀있으니 곧 나올 거라는 얘기에요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> 야근 준비하며 좌절하는 사람에게 ㅌㅌㅌ를 외치며 칼퇴근을 하다니 orz
<grr> (....)
<kizace> 그르르님은 그런분이져━_━
<kizace> ㆀㆀㆀㆀ ?쒓? 寃⑺븯寃?源⑥??ㄴ?PRIVMSG #ubuntu-ko :헐━_━ㆀ
<grr> 데헷~♡
<kizace> 음
<kizace> 나쁜 그르르님...
<grr>  /_\
<kizace> 오늘 밤난 바람났어 ㅋ
<grr> 쉘스크립트 만든거 잘돈다 /.\
<question1> 음..
<yemharc> kizace, 사실 본명은 갸르릉인데 부끄러워서 그르르라 칭합니다 (뻥광고)
<question1> 제가요..
<question1> 윈7에서
<jincreator> 그러고보니 Seony 님은 출시되면 업데이트할 제품이 한대가 아니겠군요.
<question1> xrdp를 써가지고
<grr> 미청년 grr 라고 칭해주세요
<kizace> (__*)ㆀㆀ
<question1> 우분투 컴에 원격을 걸어서 쓴데
<question1> 터미널을 열어서 놀고 있는데..
<kizace> 순간...
<Seony> jincreator: 네. 총 4대입니다. 다행스럽게 한 계정당 5개까지 가능해요.
<kizace> 미X년으로 봤....
<yemharc> grr, 허나 옆구리가...............ㅠㅠ
<question1> d
<grr> ...
<grr> ㅜㅜ
<question1> 키를 누르면
<question1> 터미널이 최소화 되는 이유가 뭘까요..
<grr> 단축키 아니에요? ;
<question1> 그냥 d키만 눌러도 줄어들어서.. ㅠ
<kizace> 음 ..
<kizace> 전 가끔 ..
<question1> 아니 관리자 권한 비번에 d가 들어가는데
<kizace> 화면 전환 하면서
<kizace> 컨트롤 알트 누르면서
<kizace> 전화하니까요
<grr> 알트키 열심히 몇번 갈겨봐요..
<grr> ...
<question1> 아하
<kizace> 애가 컨트롤이나 알트 누른걸로 인식할때가
<kizace> 있던데
<kizace> 그래서 화면 전환하고 버릇처럼 알트한번
<grr> 윈도우에서 일어나는 문제는 모두 재부팅으로 해결할 수 있....
<question1> 역시.. 재부팅이 갑인가..
<jincreator> 바이러스나 ActiveX로 떡칠된 PC는 포맷밖에는 답이 없습니다.
<grr> jincreator :: 저도 그 사실을 좀 널리 퍼트리고 싶은데 꼭 그냥 고쳐달라는 사람들이 많죠...
<kizace> 갑!!!
<kizace> 포멧만은 절대 안되다는..
<kizace> 그런사람이 잇지여ㅛ
<kizace> 그냥 쓰세요 라고 해버린다죠
<question1> 포맷은 자주하는데..
<question1> 더군다나 usb로 설치하면 얼마 걸리지도 않고..
<Seony> MRI라고 하는 아주 유명한 툴이 있습니다. 윈도우 고치는데는 아주 직빵인 프로그램이죠...
<jincreator> 컴퓨터를 잘 아는 사람들은 잠깐이면 모든 문제를 해결할 수 있고 순식간에 프로그램도 돈 한푼 없이 설치할 수 있다고 생각하는 사람들이 많은 것 같더군요.
<question1> 아무래도.. 인터넷 덕이 아닐까요
<jincreator> 프로그램 이름이 한 유명한 의학 장비와 똑같아 검색해서 찾기가 힘들군요.
<grr> 무려 MRI...
<grr> 전 포맷을 가장 신뢰합니다
<jincreator> 아크로니스 트루이미지 한번 사용해보고 싶은데...백업된 파일이 들어갈 공간이 없을 것 같아 못 쓰고 있네요.
<question1> 오.. 전부다 백업해서 복원해주는건가요.. 대강 검색해보니..
<grr> 고스트로 한번 날려먹은적이 있어서 그 다음부터는 그런툴 절대 안씁니다.
<jincreator> 응? 어쩌다가...
<grr> 백업이미지가 깨진상태로 만들어 지더라구요 딱 한번
<jincreator> (...)
<grr> 딱~~!! 한번인데 뭐라 배신당한 느낌이..
<grr> 남꺼에 그렇게 해버리면 할말이 없잖아요... (...) 그래서 남에게 해주지도 않습니다.
<grr> 오토로 복구 설정 할 수 있게 bat 파일을 만들어는줘도 직접 해주진 않아요 (...)
<question1> 음.. 근데
<question1> admin 이랑 그냥 desktop user 계정이랑
<question1> 단축키가 달라요?
<question1> 다른게 정상인가 ㅡㅡ;
<jincreator> 어떤 단축키인데요?
<question1> 아.. 원격으로 xrdp사용해서 우분투에 접속해서 터미널을 열었는데
<question1> sudo 패스워드에 d만 누르면 자꾸 창이 최소화 되길래 봤더니
<question1> 키보드 숏컷에 최소화 단축키가 d로만 되있더라고요.. ㅡㅡ;
<question1> 그래서.. 바꿔버렸어요.. ㅡㅡ;
<jincreator> ...신기하네요.
<jincreator> 우분투의 기본 최소화 단축키 자체가 그냥 d가 아닐텐데...어쩌다 바뀐 건지...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 스스디 달고싶다
<jincreator> 이번 기브 앤 테이크에 안나올려나...
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 리눅스 공유의 정신으로 오백원짜리 하나를...
<grr> ...
<jincreator> 근데 SSD를 사용하면 비주얼 스투디오의 로딩 시간은 눈 깜짝할 사이인데 이클립스는 여전히 꽤 시간이 걸리더군요.
<grr> 으... 역시 리눅스는 유저가 사용하기는 어려워..
<jincreator> 사용은 어렵지 않은데...삽질이 어렵죠.
<grr> apt-get 서버 교체를 자동으로 수정하게 스크립트까지 만들어도, 명령어를 총 3번이나 때려야해요 (...)
<ndsin> ㅠㅠ
<grr> 왜 한거지 (...)
<kizace> 아함
<ndsin> 새로 산 노트북 불량 나와서 a/s 맡겼는데 메인보드 나가서 해외에서 부품이 와야 한다고 함 ㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 최소 일주일에서 한달 걸린다네요 ㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<grr> HP세요? ;;;
<jincreator> 설마 그 노트북이 씽크패드?
<ndsin> 레노버에요
<ndsin> 네
<jincreator> (...)
<kizace> 환불받아버리시죠
<kizace> ━_━ㆀㆀ
<ndsin> 담당 직원이 하드 문제인줄알고 하드 새로 교체하느라 2일 소요됐는데
<ndsin> 하드 교체해도 안되서 메인보드 문제라함
<kizace> 일주일이나 기다릴 정도의 제품인지가 궁금하네염..
<ndsin> 제가 첨부터 메인보드 커넥터 문제일꺼라고 했는데 접수받는 여직원이 전달 안함 ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 그게
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 물량이 없어요
<kizace> 격하게 버럭했을껀데 저였음
<ndsin> 국내에 물량이 더 없고
<ndsin> 격하게 버럭해서
<kizace> 개거품 물면서
<ndsin> 불량판정서 내주겠다고 하는데
<ndsin> 판매처에 확인하니
<ndsin> 재고가 없음
<kizace> ━_━ㆀ
<kizace> 환불 받으시구
<ndsin> 더 들어올 예정도 없음
<kizace> 새걸로 바꾸세요
<drake_kr> 아 취한다
<kizace> 예약하시면 되자나용
<kizace> 헉 드렁큰 드레이크님이다ㆀㆀ
<kizace> ━_━ㆀ
<ndsin> 아니...... 그 모델이 더 안나옴..
<kizace> 헐...
<ndsin> 안나온다기보다 음
<kizace> 완전 품절인가요?
<kizace> 국내 판매 중단?
<jincreator> 수입을 안하는 거군요.
<ndsin> 국내 레노버가 이상해서 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 신제품인데
<kizace> 일주일이면 ...
<ndsin> 100대 한정 판매를 해버림 국내에선 ㅜㅜ
<kizace> 레노버 쪽에 요청해도 되는거 아닌가요?
<kizace> 헐━_━ㆀ
<ndsin> 그래서 제가 100대 물량을 못샀고
<jincreator> (...)
<ndsin> 기업용 모델(사양 동급)으로 받았어요
<kizace> 그게 그렇게 좋은건가용?
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 레노버 12.5인치 중에 i7 코어인게
<ndsin> 3개가 있는데
<ndsin> 2개는 타블릿 기능있어서
<ndsin> 250만원 넘고
<kizace> 그돈이면 맥북을 ....
<ndsin> 1개가 제꺼인데 182만원 주고 샀는데
<ndsin> 맥북도 고려했는데
<grr> 씽크페드는 이쁘잖아요 (...)
<ndsin> 레노버 사니까
<ndsin> 레노버 써야겠음
<kizace> 글쿤여...
<ndsin> ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 그래서 그냥 수리받고
<ndsin> 기다리기로 했음
<kizace> 흑 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 수량이 없으니...
<kizace> 작아지는 소비자군요 ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 그래서
<drake_kr> 역시 여름엔 맥콜에 얼음
<ndsin> 나온 결론이
<ndsin> a/s 받아서 쓰느냐
<ndsin> 환불 받느냐
<ndsin> 2개인데
<ndsin> 환불 받자니 다른 모델 쓰고싶은게 없어요
<ndsin> 꼭 그거 써야겠음 ㅜㅜ
<kizace> 흠..
<kizace> 전 그냥 환불 받아버리는...
<jincreator> 근데 이번 맥북 에어도 역시 (아직 출시되지는 않았지만) 클럭이 2GHz 넘는 모델은 없는 것 같네요.
<drake_kr> 기간이 얼마나 걸리는데요?
<ndsin> 서비스센터에서 모른다네요
<ndsin> 그렇게 물량이 없는 제품이면
<kizace> 환불 ...인가여?
<ndsin> 최대 한달까지 걸릴수 있다고 하더군요
<drake_kr> 쪼면 7일 정도란 얘기군요
<ndsin> 근데 웃긴게
<ndsin> 서비스센터쪽에서는
<ndsin> 불량판정서 써줄테니까
<ndsin> 환불받아라 라는 식임
<ndsin> 쌔제품인데 뜯다보면 기스날수도 있는데 막 괜찮겠냐고
<ndsin> 자꾸 그얘기함
<ndsin> 새제품
<jincreator> 액땜했다 생각하세요.
<ndsin> 액땜치고는 좀 큰데
<ndsin> 다른일이 잘 풀릴꺼 같아서
<yemharc> ...
<ndsin> 액땜으로 생각할렵니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 별 걸 다 하네
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ?
<ndsin> 거기다 더 웃긴건
<yemharc> 넥서스서 네이티브 라이브러리 뽑아내서 패키지 만드는중 (...)
<ndsin> 제가 레노버 서비스센터에 전화를 8번 했는데
<grr> 환불받아서 쌔걸 사는게 빠르지 않아요? ;
<drake_kr> ... ㅡ.ㅡ
<ndsin> 오늘 2시부터 5시까지 8번 했는데 전화가 연결이 안되더라구요
<ndsin> 그 모델 새 제품이 없어요
<ndsin> 환불 받으면 다른 제품을 사야되요
<kizace> 물랭이
<kizace> 물량이 한전판이라..
<ndsin> 그런데 저는 다른 제품이 맘에 드는게 없어서 꼭 그걸 써야겠음
<kizace> 겨우겨우 구하신거래여
<kizace> 외쿡에 직접 받아보시는건...
<grr>  /_\....
<ndsin> ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 카드 할부해서
<drake_kr> ndsin :: 쪼세요
<drake_kr> 방법이 없네요
<ndsin> 외국 카드 할부 하면 수수료 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 국내 제품이랑 외국 재품은
<grr> 가서 이렇게 해버리면 얼른 수리해서 줄지도..? http://postfiles16.naver.net/20110224_287/ljg1217_1298520580382uGJu8_JPEG/dead-computer.jpg?type=w3
<kizace> 자판 차이만 있는거 아닌가요?
<kizace> 아 그런 일화가 있져━_━
<drake_kr> 저장완료
<kizace> 어떤 아저씨가 삼성에서
<grr> 자판 차이가 참 커요
<kizace> 휴대폰이 고장이라며 노발대발 하는데
<grr> 전 노트북 살때 1순위로 보는게 키배열..
<kizace> 기사가 그양반을 이해를 못시켰나봐요ㆀㆀ
<kizace> 휴대폰 그자리에서 집어 던지면서
<drake_kr> 전 kt 가서 휴대폰 집어던지고 '고쳐놔' 했던 용자 1人입니다
<kizace> 이딴식으로 만드냐고 난리치니까
<kizace> 새제품 교환
<kizace> 드레이크님이셨군여━_━
<jincreator> 그 이전에 외국 레노버는 맥북처럼 사용자가 하나하나 사양을 맞추는 방식인데 국내에서는 수입사가 알아서(?) 몇몇 제품만 들여옵니다.
<drake_kr> kt 맞나요
<kizace> À½ 전 애니콜이라고 들었던
<jincreator> 소문의 왜곡!?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ? 저한텐 글자가 깨져서 보였어요
<drake_kr> 아마, 저같은 분들 좀 더 있을텐데요
<jincreator> 저도 그래요. 설마 그냥 물음표를 그렇게 많이 입력하신 건 아닐테고...
<kizace> 저는 애니콜이라 들었어요
<kizace> 지금도 깨질까요?
<drake_kr> 한참 싸가지 없으시던 2003년도였응게
<jincreator> 지금은 잘 보이네요.
<kizace> 다행이다≥ _ ≤
<drake_kr> 규정상 어쩌구 저쩌구
<kizace> 규정상━_━ㆀ
<drake_kr> "아, 그러니까 지금 메모리가 안 읽히는게 고장이 아니란 얘기네요?"
<drake_kr> "그러니까, 고장이 나면 수리를 해준다 이거죠?"
<drake_kr> 그러고 나서 집어던지고 "지금 당장 고쳐놔."
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 멋쟁이≥ _ ≤
<jincreator> 이만 나갑니다...
<kizace> 수고하셨어요~
<drake_kr> 바로 새제품 교환
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 상위 버전으로 -ㅅ-
<ndsin> ㅜㅜ
<kizace> ㅅㅅ!!
<ndsin> 아무튼 30일날 싱크패드 가지고 신촌 갈려고 했는데 어려울듯 ㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 근데 좋아할만한 일은 아니에요
<kizace> 하지만 ...ndsin 님은.....
<kizace> 그저 좌절 ┭┮ ┭┮
<drake_kr> ndsin :: 겁내 쪼세요
<kizace> 이도 저도 못하는 ┭┮ ┭┮
<ndsin> 겁내 쪼아도 대책이 없음
<drake_kr> 전화 안 받는다고 소보원 고발 가능합니다
<ndsin> 국내에 부품이 없으니;;
<ndsin> 와 진짜 전화 안받은건 대박이에요
<drake_kr> 그건 확실히 따질 이유가 돼요
<ndsin> 제가 2시부터 5시까지 8번 했는데 전화 안받길래
<ndsin> 아는형보고 전화좀 해보라고 했더니
<ndsin> 받더라구요
<ndsin> 한번에 ㅡㅡ
<grr> 소보원을 때려요. 세금 그만큼 냈는데 뽕은 뽑아야죠
<ndsin> 그래서 그형이 대신 전화해서 상황 확인하고 저한테 담당엔지니어 전화해달라고 하니까
<ndsin> 전화 오더군요
<ndsin> 그리고 오늘
<ndsin> 전화 주기로 했었는데
<ndsin> 안고쳐지니까 전화도 안하기 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아니 진행상황은 확실히 알아야죠
<ndsin> 그런데 제 번호만 필터링이 되나요?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 교환기에서 필터링돼요
<kizace> 시게이트 하드 AS 넣었는데
<ndsin> 와 진짜 너무하네요 ㅡㅡ
<kizace> 본사 들어가야한다고해서
<kizace> 거의 한달을 기다렸는데
<kizace> 안오길래
<kizace> 전화했더니━_━
<grr> 소보원 /_\
<drake_kr> IBM이죠?
<kizace> 아줌마가 실수로.. 안보넸ㆀㆀㆀㆀ
<kizace> 아줌마!! 해버렸..
<ndsin> 네 레노버 서비스센터
<grr> 노트북을 100만원 주고 샀다면 이미 세금으로 10만원을 낸거니까...
<grr> 소보원!
<drake_kr> 그럼 레노보 찾아가야겠구나
<drake_kr> 본사루.
<drake_kr> 전화 안 받으면 본사 찾아가야지 ㅋ
<ndsin> 일하느라 못갔음 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> CS 관리좀 하시죠? 라고 하면 한방에 문제해결인디
<ndsin> 다음 우분투 세미나때
<ndsin> 전문 강의 부탁드립니다
<Seony> 드디어 맥OSX 라이언 떴습니다...
<ndsin> 그거때문에 스트레스 좀 받는데
<ndsin> 말을 못하겠음 ㅜㅜ
<grr> 오...
<ndsin> 떴나요?
<Seony> 네. 근데 맥앱스토어 대문에는 안나오구요, 검색을 따로 하셔야됩니다.
<ndsin> 맥북신형은 왜 안나오나요
<Seony> 화이트는 단종됐고, 대신 에어를 주력으로 밀거라고 하네요
<ndsin> 아 맥북에어 신형
<ndsin> 같이 나온댔는데
<Seony> 가격에서 둘이 겹치는데, SSD 때문에 오히려 에어가 더 빠르대요...
<ndsin> 그래서 맥북에어 신형 나오면 살려고 했었는데
<ndsin> 싱크패드에서 vmware로 맥 돌리는데 하나도 안느리더라구요
<ndsin> 제가 산 모델과 동일 사양 14인치 제품에서
<kizace> SSD가 진리라고 하던데
<ndsin> 그래서 싱크패드로 결정함
<drake_kr> 우리는 우분투 사용자모임인가 애플 사용자모임인가..
<Seony> 자러갑니다.
<ndsin> ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 윈도우사용자모임
<yemharc> 오오미 죽갔소...
<grr>  /_\
<grr> yemharc :: HEAL!
<drake_kr> yemharc :: STUN!
<ndsin> yemharc :: attack!
<drake_kr> [Yemharc] 님이 [혼란] 상태가 되었습니다.
<grr> [yemharc] 님이 [행동불능] 이 되었습니다.
<yemharc> 하앍
<yemharc> 자동화의 힘!
<yemharc> 퇴근합니닷
<grr> 웡
<grr> ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<drake_kr> [yemharc]님은 [오토사용자]이므로 강퇴합니다.
<grr> Kernel Panic!
<grr> OOPS!
<drake_kr> 고홈!
<grr> 켜놓고 나갔는데 절전 모드라거나.. (궁시렁 궁시렁)
<drake_kr> 아맞다 yemharc :: imsu가 연락좀 바란다고 전해달래요
<yemharc> 읭
<drake_kr> 요새 너무 바쁘신것 같다고
<yemharc> 아까도 계셨는데....
<drake_kr> 투덜투덜
<yemharc> 아니 그것보다, 저 임수씨 번호가 없어요
<drake_kr> 투덜이스머프였음요
<drake_kr> 읭
<yemharc> 폰 바꾸면서 생각없이 리★셋 했더니........
<yemharc> 그나마 저번달에 한번 백업해놓은게 다행........
<grr>  /.\
<drake_kr> 리셋이라니..
<yemharc> 퍼블리싱 팀에 메신저로 "저기...거기 팀장님 번호하고 사무실 번호좀....." 할 수도 없 (........)
<drake_kr> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=335885&no=23&weekday=tue
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 저런 백업 싫어요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 어쨌든 이만 퇴근합니다아
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ/
<grr> 수고하셨쌔여
<yemharc> 넵 :)
<drake_kr> 자자 백업들 하시고
<grr> 저두
<grr> ㅌㅌㅌㅌ
<kizace> (__*)ㆀㆀ
<ndsin> 맥북 신형이 떴군요
<ndsin> 맥북에어
<kizace> ȯ불 하시고 에어 로!!
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> http://www.apple.com/macbookair/specs.html
<ndsin> 이 사양인데
<ndsin> 전 그냥 싱크패드 쓰겠음
<kizace> 그렇군요...
<drake_kr> 그럼 전 그냥 HP 쓸래요
<drake_kr> 어깨빠짐
<kizace> 전 데탑을 뒷주머니에ㆀㆀ
<imsu> drake_kr: 잘 들어 가셨습니까 ㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 전화는받았노
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu> 전화라뇨?
<drake_kr> 미롱이 전화안함?
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu> 금시 초분 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 밀씨가 전화안함?
<imsu> 네 안하셨는데요
<imsu> 왜요?
<drake_kr> 하랬더니
<drake_kr> ㅡㅡ
<kizace> ũ힛
<imsu> 잉? ㅋㅋ
<kizace> À½ì•… 정리좀 하고 조각모음하는데 오래걸리네여
<imsu> kizace: 저도 많이 해보진 않았는데 조각모음하면 오래 걸리지 않나요?
<kizace> 움
<kizace> 기본 윈도우 프로그램으로 하면 엄청 오래걸리는데
<kizace> Á¶ê°ëª¨ìŒ 툴이 요즘은 좋아서
<kizace> 단순 조각모음은 30분 정도 걸리던가ㆀㆀ
<kizace> 지금 조각모음에 최적화까지 해서리
<imsu> Á¶ê°ëª¨ìŒ 툴이 요즘은 좋아서
<kizace> 1시간 넘게 하고있어요 ┭┮ ┭┮
<imsu> 글씨가 깨지네요 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 헉
<kizace> ┭┮ ┭┮
<kizace> X쳇이 좋아 ┭┮ ┭┮
<kizace> 지금도 깨지나용?
<kizace> 지금 윈도우 사용중이라 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> kizace :: 윈도우는 pchat 추천합니다..
<kizace> Pchat요
<imsu> kizace: 뭐니뭐니해도 emacs
<imsu> 추천드림 헤헤
<kizace> ㆀㆀㆀ
<kizace> 이건 그림그리는건데━_━??
<imsu> ??
<drake_kr> http://pchat-irc.com/
<imsu> 이맥스 짱!! irc로만 쓰기에는 너무 아까워 ㅠ.ㅠ;; 주인 잘못 만나서 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저거 이미지밖에 안되나..
<imsu> 잉?
<drake_kr> http://nivo.dev7studios.com/ 요거
<imsu> drake_kr: 근데 밀님에게 왜 전화하라고 하셨나요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 커뮤니케이션이 안된다매
<imsu> 아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 바빠서 할 시간이 있어야죠 밀님이 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 안타캅타
<imsu_xp> 윈도우에 열심히 설치하는데 에러 납니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu_xp> 젠장할 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 개발자의 아내에게 : 자식을 죽인다는 말에 놀라지 말것.
<imsu_xp> drake_kr, jdk 없다고 해서 설치했는데 ;; 환경변수까지 잡아 줘야 하나요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 읭
<imsu_xp> 잡아 줬는데도 없다고 나오네 썩을 놈이 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그래서 형이 윈도우 포맷 안 하잖냐
<imsu_xp> 잉? ㅋㅋ
<imsu_xp> 내껀 왜 또 나갔니? ㅋㅋ
<imsu_xp> 나 건든거 없는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_xp> 아 짱나;;!!!!!
<drake_kr> 화면보호기?
<drake_kr> 슬림모드?
<imsu_xp> 옆에 멀쩡히 커서 깜박이고 있는데요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그럼 겁을 줘
<imsu_xp> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 스플릿인가
<imsu_xp> 그냥 소스로 해야겠다 쩝;;
<imsu_xp> 맘에 안들어 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu_xp> 잠시 emacs 가 미 틴 듯 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 약먹여서 재워
<imsu_xp> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_xp> 약먹여서 재우면 누가 날 위로해주나;; ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 바로 여러분
<imsu_xp> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_xp> 뭡니까 이게 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 현재 보유 MP3 : 437GB(469,292,655,016 bytes) / 68,519 Files, 8,259 Folders
<kizace> 437기가....
<kizace> 438GB (470,562,308,096 바이트) 파일 49,314, 폴더 4,687
<kizace> 1기가 ╋_╋ ??PRIVMSG #ubuntu-ko :아함 저도 자야겠네요
<kizace> 이따 오전에 뵈용~
<kizace> 드레이크님도 주무시구용~
<kizace> 임수님도 바이바이~
<imsu_xp> drake_kr, 거기서 20 프로만 저 띄어 주세요 전 문서가 10 기가도 안되요 ㅋㅋ
<kkb110> ..ff
<kkb110> taemin:
<kkb110> taemin: 형 하이
<grr> ni hao
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-21
<grr> ni hao
<question1> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<question1> 질문이 있는데..
<question1> 아무도 안계신가요 ;ㅅ;
<grr> 저도 일반 유저라 아는게 많이는 없지만 도와드릴수 있는거면 도와드릴꼐요 /_\;
<question1> 오오
<question1> 제가 파일서버를 구축할려고 하는데 보통 검색을 해보면 vsftpd를 설치하라던데
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ
<question1> apt-get하면 install이 안되구..
<question1> 패키지에서 빠져있다구 나오고..
<question1> vsftpd를 못쓰면.. 다른걸로 써야 되나요..?
<grr> 음
<grr> apt-get install vsftpd
<grr> 잘되는데요오...
<question1> 컥
<question1> 전 데탑 11.04인데.. apt-get install vsftpd가 안먹어서요.. ㅠ
<grr> 혹시 apt-get 서버 주소가
<grr> ko.archieve.com 그쪽인가요?
<question1> 아니요..
<question1> 다음 파일서버로..
<question1> 바꿨는데..
<grr> 아 혹시
<grr> sudo 로 하셨어요?
<question1> 네
<grr> 혹시 바꾸시고
<grr> apt-get update
<grr> 하셨어요?
<question1> 해줬습니당
<grr> oops...
<grr> 싱기하네요 (...)
<question1> 그렇조.. ㅠㅠ?
<grr> 그 X에서 synaptic package manager 에서
<grr> 선택해서 해보셨어요?
<question1> 거기도 들어가봤는데 vsftpd는 없다라구요..
<grr> apt-get update 한번 더해보셔요 ;;;; 딱히 방법을 모르겠네 ;;
<question1> 그.. 그럴까요..
<question1> apt-get서버를 다시 바꿔 볼까해요.. ㅎㅎ
<grr> 사실은 초보 유저 ㅜㅜ
<question1> 전 뉴비라서 ㅠㅠ
<grr> 어서오세요
<question1> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> http://coshuttle.net/xe/dog/1278176
<yemharc> World of StarCraft II
<grr> 스2는 에뮬레이터고, 스2는 에뮬레이터 개발툴이군요 (...)
<y2k2848> exit
<yemharc> grr, 스2는 사실 게임제작툴의 예제게임임
<grr> 헉.. 셈플코드군요..
<yemharc> 사실 맵에디터 성능 보고 있으면 정말 그냥 샘플코드 (...)
<grr> ...
<grr> 차라리 저 코어만 게임툴로 팔아도
<grr> 대박쳤을듯해요 - -;
<grr> 3D 게임만들기 2011   뭐이런거 - -;
<yemharc> 스타크래프트라는 메이커를 버리긴 아깝잖아요
<yemharc> 그래서 애초에 스2 처음 시연할때도 게임이 아니라 맵에디터 소개............
<grr> 하긴...
<grr> ...
<grr> 혹시 모하임과 LOL의 관계 이야기 들으셨나요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 네
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 속 꽤나 쓰릴듯
<yemharc> 근데 생각해보면 모하임 입장에선
<yemharc> "ㅅㅂㅅㄲ들 기껏 돈주고 앉혀놔봐야 파오캐나 만들겠지" 같은 심정이었을지도............... (먼산)
<grr> 파오케 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<question1> 아나..........
<grr> 블리즈컨 코스프레 할때 사진 보셨나요?
<question1> 역시.. 문제는 오타 ㅡㅡ;
<grr> oops...
<yemharc> 블리즈컨때 뭐 있었죠
<grr> 블리즈컨 코스프레 할때 다들 마린, 고스트 뭐 이런것들 하는데
<grr> 한팀이 나루토 풀셋트로 올라왔어요
<yemharc> 아.......................
<grr> 그래서 짤방에 뭐라고 써놨나면...
<grr> 블리자드 (저런애들 우리꺼에 있었냐?)
<grr> 베플이 (파오캐잖아 ㅂX야)
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 으아.. 기사 시험 필기 아름답네요
<yemharc> ?
<grr> 아아.. 객관식이네 = =
<grr> 밑에 답이 40개씩 있는줄 알았는데
<grr> 보기가 40개씩이네요 = =;;
<grr> 에이 - -;
<yemharc> 보기가 40개면 이미 주관식급..........
<grr> = =...
<grr> yemharc :: 질문이 있습니다
<yemharc> ?
<grr> 그 윈도에서 보면 zip 같은거 exe로 해서 원클릭 실행되는거라던가, 압축을 풀고 특정 프로그램을 실행한다거나 하는게 가능하잖아요.
<yemharc> 네
<grr> 리눅스에서는 무엇을쓰면 그게 가능한가요?
<yemharc> ......그게 deb잖습.
<grr> ...
<grr> deb는 뭔가요 (...)
<grr> 찾아볼꼐요 = =;
<yemharc> asdf.deb
<yemharc> 패키지요
<yemharc> apt로 설치하는 그녀석
<grr> 아... 패키지 아카이브화 하라는게 그말이었군요..
<grr> 감사합미다
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 가끔
<yemharc> 너무 어렵게 생각하는 경향이 있어요
<grr>  /_\
<grr>  /_\
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ
<grr> 리눅스를 쓸줄을 몰라요 T_T
<yemharc> 아니 쓸줄 모른다는거 이전에요;;
<yemharc> apt로 패키지 설치는 해보셨잖아요
<yemharc> 하면 혼자 스크립트 쓰고 뭐하고 해서 주루룩 설치하잖아요
<grr> 네... 그냥 윈도우즈 업데이트 마냥 알아서 하는줄 알았죠..
<grr> (내부 동작에 관심을 전혀 안가졌던...)
<yemharc> apt가 각 패키지의 모든 정보를 가지고 있으면 자연히 무거워지니까
<yemharc> 그걸 각 패키지 파일들이 알아서 하는거죠
<yemharc> 윈도 업뎃도 마찬가지구요
<grr> 그렇군요 /_\
<yemharc> 윈도 업뎃도 받은 임시파일들 보면 전부 msi 또는 exe죠
<grr> 네
<grr> 아.. 유저도 많은걸 알아야 하구나... (...)
<yemharc> 어차피 뭐, 기술이라는게 비슷해 보이면 실제 작동원리도 비슷한 경우가 대부분이에요
<yemharc> 별로 알 필요는 없지 않나요
<yemharc> 그놈이 뭐 어찌 돌아가던 내가 원하는 작업 해줬으니 땡이죠 (후비적)
<grr> 그렇죠, 지금 저처럼 삽질할게 아니면...  저같은 사람들을 위해 편리하게 나온게 좋은거죠 /_\
<grr> 유저는 결과만 받아보면 되니까 = =;
<yemharc> 좀 노골적으로 말하면
<yemharc> 만년필 선물해 준 사람에겐 고마워해도 그걸 만들어서 배송해주는 사람은 신경 안쓰는것과 같은 이치 (..........)
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> 그러니까 마소는 욕먹고 스누피는 찬양받고 (응?)
<grr> (?!)
<yemharc> 어...............왠지 설득력 있다?
<grr> 그러네요 ;;
<question1> 음..
<grr> = =
<question1> 재밌는 우분투 같으니라고..
<question1> emacs 한글 매뉴얼이라도 있으면 좋으련만..
<question1> emacs끄는거 찾는데만 5분은 걸린거 같은데..;
<yemharc> 5년 전에 출간된 이맥스 오라일리 서적이 있었죠
<question1> 오오
<yemharc> 어.........아니구나 5년 더됐겠네요
<yemharc> 고딩때 본거니 한 7~8년은 됐을듯......
<question1> 엇
<question1> 나이를 유추할 수 있다 ㅎㅎ
<question1> 근데 왜 못찾겠지..
<question1> 바본가.. ㅠ
<yemharc> 제 나이 알 사람은 다 압니다 ㅎ;
<question1> 아
<yemharc> 그야 뭐 진작 절판이니..........
<question1> 찾았네
<question1> 번역본이 있는데.
<question1> 절판이라니
<question1> OTL
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/4l5fQ
<yemharc> 요거라도...
<question1> 오오
<question1> 근데 토런트에서
<question1> gnu emacs manual 3rd판 이북이랍시고 받았는데
<question1> HTML이라 ㅡㅡ
<question1> 제본도 못하겠고..
<yemharc> html도 훌륭한 e-book이죠
<question1> 말씀하신 오라일리 원서를 사느네 emacs manual을 사느냐..
<question1> 고민하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 기술서적은 고민할거 없이 좀 더 나중에 나온거
<stack> http://books.google.co.jp/books?id=eoI7dNY1d0YC&printsec=frontcover&dq=emacs&hl=ja&ei=dIgnTq3WEarjiALK7JihBw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CDgQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q&f=false
<yemharc> (비슷한 품질이라는 전제 하에)
<stack> 이거 말하시는 건가요?
<question1> 네
<question1> 맞는거 같은데요
<question1> 쿨럭
<question1> 역시 구글링
<yemharc> 제가 본건 큰 바이블이 아니라 핸드북 사이즈에요
<question1> 아
<question1> 포켓사이즈도 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<stack> 하나만 물어봐도 될까요? drwxr-xr-x. 뒤에 점하나 있는데 저건 뭔가요?
<stack> 권한인가요?
<yemharc> 읭...
<yemharc> 점이 왜 있지...
<stack> 사이엔티픽 리눅스 6.0
<stack> 입니다
<stack> 그러게요 저도 점이 왜 있는지...
<yemharc> 전부 다 있나요 특정 하나만 있나요
<stack> 램덤 같습니다.
<drake_kr> 난 없는데
<question1> 음.. 뭔말인지 모르겠다 ㅎㅎ
<stack> 파일이나 디렉토리 관계없이 있습니다.
<yemharc> 랜덤이면 더 이해가 안가는데...............
<stack> 그렇군요....ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 참고로 커넬은 2.6.32-131.0.15.el6.x86_64
<drake_kr> uname -a
<stack> Linux test0001 2.6.32-131.0.15.el6.x86_64 #1 SMP Sat May 21 10:27:57 CDT 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<drake_kr> stack :: 그런건 본인이 직접 소스코드 참조하시기 바랍니다. 사용자한테 엄한거 묻지 마시고.
<yemharc> .이 붙는건 모르겠군요
<stack> drake_kr 모르는거 물어보면 엄한건가? 모르면 모른다고 하면되지
<stack> drake_kr 억지로 가르쳐 달라고 한적 없습니다,
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 싸움은 쿼리 또는 전화통화를 이용해주세요. 이미 하고 계신듯도 합니다만............
<stack> 죄송합니다!!
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 에이, 우분투는 '벗 우' '나눌 분' '싸울 투'의 우분투잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그야 안 싸우고 살 수 있으면 좋겠지만 말도 안되는 소리고
<yemharc> 싸우더라도 주변이 휘말리지만 않으면 되는거에요 _-)a...
<stack> 그러게요
<drake_kr> 흐음...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 잠시 니코틴 충전을 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<kizace> 안녕하세요
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<kizace> >_<
<kizace> 그르르님은 오늘 대륙인 모드신가봐요
<grr> xie xie
<yemharc> 반대에요
<yemharc> 대륙분이신데 한국모드임
<kizace> 아하.....
<kizace> 대륙 분이셨구나..
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 한쿡말 어려워요
<kizace> 한쿡말 어렵쥐 아놔요~
<grr> =0=
<grr> :)
<kizace> :(
<drake_kr> grr :: 님네는 정말 이런가여 http://drake.kr/435
<grr> 대륙은 위엄 쩝니다
<grr> 젓가락으로 버섯도 만듭네다
<grr> http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0104_201107201618479006
<yemharc> 끌여먹으면 골로 가기 딱 좋은 물건들
<yemharc> 끓*
<grr> 우린 한번에 수십킬씩 합네다.
<kizace> 이분이 그르르님일듯..
<kizace> http://blog.naver.com/lee3an1?Redirect=Log&logNo=10037872852
<stack> 비닐미역.....
<kizace> 대륙의 칼잡이 정도는 되줘야
<grr> = =
<grr> 에이 전 착한사람이에요
<yemharc> 근데 진짜 중국에서 사람 목숨은 개값만도 못하구나.............
<grr> 마린 부대지정하듯이 지정합네다
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 마린 부대 지정 괜춘한데요?
<kizace> 음 ..
<kizace> 언젠가는 능력자가 되어서 마우스 4번 5번 키도 마음대로 사용하겠어 ㅠㅠ
<grr> 마우스는 MS intelli optical 이 참 마음에 들었었는데 더이상 안나와서...
<kizace> 그전에 PPA 의 개념을 세워야 하는데;;;
<kizace> 인텔리 옵티컬 저도 썼었는데 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 그거두  made in china 입네다 ㅇ_ㅇ
<kizace> 그 5키 마우스 같은경우는 드라이버만 있으면 사용 가능한거 아닌가요?
<kizace> 오 대륙의 위엄 쩔어~
<grr> 그러고보니 ubuntu는 설치하고 바로 무려 "휠"이 먹는군요
<grr> centos는... (..)
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 대륙에서 centos 많이 쓰지
<drake_kr> 깜빡했네
<drake_kr> 어서오세요
<kizace> 어서오세요
<kizace> 대륙인....
<grr> 으허허허
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<kizace> 제친구 여자친구가 대륙에 있습니다만..
<grr> 도망치라구 전해주세요
<grr> ...
<kizace> 올해 말에 한국으로 들어오는....
<kizace> 아는 동생은 조선족....
<yemharc> 바로 옆 영국으로 가는걸 추천합니다
<yemharc> (.............)
<kizace> 바로 옆이군여;;;
<kizace> 영국이...
<yemharc> 홍콩
<grr> 제가 딴대는 여행을 가보고 싶은데 대륙은 아니올시다에요
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 반환될때 왜 홍콩에서 데모가 일어났는지 절절히 알겠어요
<kizace> 영국령 홍콩
<yemharc> hacking_u, 어서와요
<grr> hello
<kizace> gonniciwa
<yemharc> chiha 가 맞는 표기 (태클!)
<hacking_u> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> ha -> wa*
<drake_kr> 치하?
<hacking_u> =_=
<drake_kr> gonnichiwa arigatou sayonara mata-aimashou
<grr> 아따맘마다 /.\
<drake_kr> 너임마 너무 인식이 빠르자나
<drake_kr> 오덕
<kizace> -_-
<kizace> 어서오세요
<yemharc> ごんにちわ　ありがとう　さよなら　またあいましょう
<yemharc> 난데없는 drake_kr 님의 JLPT 강의시간
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 고응니찌와
<kizace> 아릐가토
<kizace> 사요나라
<grr> 酒有所
<kizace> -_-;;;
<hacking_u_> たはたさあやらまさあまやなはからなはさやまらまるたやたさたさまなてまさあかやまは
<grr> 友分鬪
<kizace> 스사시바~
<hacking_u> 핸드폰으로 일본어 입력...;
<kizace> 스바시바
<kizace> 자즈카크~
<kizace> 꼬뇽!
<kizace> 헉 상쳐받고 가셨다..
<hacking_u> 여기서 장난치면
<hacking_u> 큰일
<grr>  /_\
<hacking_u> Seony님께서 즉시 댕강...(어?
<grr> MISS
<yemharc> 아..........
<yemharc> 오늘 왠지 느긋하니 기분이 이상해!
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 노세 노세 젊어서 노세
<yemharc> 진정하자........이럴땐 일단 개발팀을 갈굴 정보를 모으는거야..........
<drake_kr> ...
<yemharc> 분명 grr님처럼 하라는 일은 안하고 편의성 스크립트를 짜는 사람이 있을거야
<grr> ....
<yemharc> 아, drake_kr 님
<yemharc> 저 어제 조금 감동했어요
<kizace> 페티김 50주년 기념앨범
<yemharc> 인터페이스로 갈군 팀이 플로챠트를 가져왔습니다. A4 2장 분량이지만 (......)
<drake_kr> ㅇ ㅅㅇ?
<drake_kr> 아
<yemharc> 개발 들어간지 6개월정도 된거 같지만 일단 가져왔어요
<yemharc> (......)
<drake_kr> 회사를 조금 더 다닐수 있는거군요
<kizace> 조금더.....
<yemharc> 남은기간 3개월에 진척도 60%지만 야근시간에 팀 전원이 스타를 하겠................. .......................어?
<grr> yemharc :: 바이킹 키우기가 완전히 달라졌더라구요 - -
<drake_kr> 어?
<yemharc> grr, ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 또 언제 한번 할까요
<grr> 스타2에 spartan spectial force였나
<drake_kr> 내일 비올라나.. 센치해지네 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 한번 끝을 볼까요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> vuze는 마그넷 주소를 못땡겨오네-_- 뭐이래
<kizace> 임창정 앨범좀 받아볼까 했더니-_-
<kizace> 델류즈로 바꿔야 겠어욧
<yemharc> 아........그러고 보니 이선희씨 새 엘범 언제 나오나
<yemharc> 신곡 녹음도 끝났다던데......
<kizace> 하 또 PPA다...
<grr>  PPA가 뭔가요? ;;;
<yemharc> Plastic Purchase Agency?
<kizace> ....
<kizace> 그게 사실인가요?
<yemharc> ....아니 그걸 진지하게 되물으시면 제가 곤란합니다
<drake_kr> ...
<kizace> 아뇨 진지했다기 보다는
<kizace> 순간 욱했....
<grr> (....)
<kizace> 아니 발끈이...
<yemharc> ...
<kizace> 아니 흥분이 아니 설램이...
<kizace> >_<
<grr> 검색해도 좀 유사한류가 많이 나와서 뭔지 모르겠네요
<kizace> ê·¸
<kizace> 프로그램 설치할때
<kizace> 사용하는 방법 같던데요?
<kizace> 항상 최신버전으로 유지가 되서 좋다고...
<yemharc> Personal Package Archives......가 정확한 약자에요
<yemharc> 개인 패키지 저장소
<grr> 아아 그 키워드로  검색하니 어떤건지 뜨네요
<grr> 전 그냥 apt-get만 사랑하겠어요 (...)
<yemharc> 공식적으로 데비안/우분투 패키지 메인테이너가 관리하는 패키지는 아니지만 실제 배포 가능한 형태로 제작된 녀석들이고
<yemharc> 별도로 운영하지 않는 경우 대부분은 런치패드(http://www.launchpad.net)에 등록되어 있습니다.
<yemharc> ppa 등록법은 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:주소 형태로 가능합니다. 일종의 자동화 방식으로 구성되어 있어서 ppa주소와 함께 인증키도 같이 갱신해 주고
<yemharc> ppa로 등록된 녀석들은 /etc/apt/source.d 아래에 각 ppa주소명으로 된 폴더로 구성되어 있습니다.
<yemharc> 그 외에 ppa-purge 라는 패키지가 있어서 ppa로 등록했던 저장소를 쉽게 삭제하게 해 주는 툴도 존재합니다.
<yemharc> sudo ppa-purge 주소
<yemharc> 등록시 주소 입력 부분에 주의점은 예를 들어 http://www.launchpad.net/~cobuntu 라고 되어 있다면 실제 등록 명령어는
<yemharc> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cobuntu  식으로 앞의 런치패드와 ~를 떼고 뒷부분부터가 됩니다.
<grr> 으으...
<yemharc> 이 정도만 아시면 별 어려움 없이 PPA 추가/제거를 하실 수 있습니다.
<grr> yemharc :: 감사합니다. 설명덕에 관심을 끊을 수 있었어요 (...)
<yemharc> ppa를 등록한 뒤에는 꼭 sudo apt-get update를 통해 등록한 PPA의 패키지 리스트를 갱신해 주셔야 사용하실 수 있습니다.
<grr> 그냥 apt-get 쓰겠습니다
<grr> ...
<yemharc> grr, 애초에 ppa 등록이 apt-get의 기능 (...)
<grr> ...
<kizace> 네네
<kizace> 그건 알고잇는데
<kizace> 처음에
<kizace> 위치 지정하는걸
<kizace> 뭐를 써야하는지 ...
<yemharc> 무슨 위치요?
<kizace> PPA방식으로 설치 지원하는곳 아무리 봐도 -_- 딱히 보이는건 없던데 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 웹 주소 같은거라고 해야하나요?
<kizace> FTP 주소같은거라고 해야하나요?
<yemharc> ppa는 별도로 지원하는 곳이 아닌 다음에는 없다고 보셔야 합니다
<kizace> 움
<kizace> 처음에 콘키 설정한거 다운 받으려고 갔는데;;;
<kizace> PPA 방식으로 배포하더라구요``
<kizace> 여기저기 검색해봤는데
<kizace> 설명은 잘나와있는곳이 있었지만..
<kizace> 이해를 못한...
<yemharc> 흠. gnome-look 말씀하시는건가요?
<kizace> 넴
<kizace> 그놈 룻 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 가르침을 주시려나 보다+_+
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 애초에 주소 딱 나와 있는데요 (..)
<kizace> 예므하르크상!!
<kizace> 음?
<kizace> 잠시만욧
<yemharc> Depends: gtk2-engines-equinox 1.50
<yemharc> PPA: https://launchpad.net/~tiheum/+archive/equinox
<yemharc> 요런식으로 나와있으면
<yemharc> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:equinox
<yemharc> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tiheum/equinox
<hacking_u> Test
<yemharc> 뒤에껄로
<grr> 궬홡홝훩컴컴컴훩훩?
<Work^Seony> 전자책 솔루션 개발하시거나 갖고계신 분 계세요
<kizace> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tiheum/equinox 이걸루요?
<Work^Seony> 있으신 분 쿼리 주세요.
<yemharc> 네
<grr> 없어요 (...)
<kizace> evomod 보신거죠?
<yemharc> 네
<kizace> ~에 있는 이름이랑 맨뒤에 소스 이름이랑
<kizace> 써넣으면 되는거네여
<yemharc> 아........그러니까 구조를 보면
<yemharc> 일단 앞부분의 런치패드 주소는 제외합니다.
<kizace> 네
<kizace> 그건 데이터있는 주소고
<yemharc> 그럼 /~tiheum/+archive/equinox 가 남는데
<kizace> tiheum이 카테고리 같은거
<yemharc> 여기서 다시 /~를 빼고 나면 tiheum/+asdf/eqasdf 이렇게 되겠죠
<kizace> 넹넹
<yemharc> 그럼 이 남은 부분은 쉽게 폴더 구조라고 보시면 되는데요
<yemharc> tiheum은 아마 팀명일테고요
<kizace> 네네
<yemharc> +archive 부분은 lucid maveric natty 등의 배포판 명 부분인데 이건 대부분 자동으로 체크해 줍니다.
<kizace> 아하
<kizace> 생략해도 되는 부분이니까
<yemharc> 그래서 제껴버리고 나면 equi...가 남는데 이게 패키지 저장된 폴더명이 되겠죠
<kizace> 오오+_+
<kizace> 눈높이 교육 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 그래서 사실 이 아랫부분은 PPA관리자 맘대로 설정이 됩니다.
<kizace> 드레이크님보다 위대해 보이는 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 예를들면 아까 예시로 쓴 cobuntu PPA는 ppa:cobuntu라고 하면 등록이 되는데
<yemharc> 이건 하위폴더 구조를 만들지 않고 cobuntu 폴더에 모두 모아놨기 때문이죠
<yemharc> 정확히는 cobuntu 아래에 각 패키지별 폴더가 존재하는데
<yemharc> 예를 들어 난 코분투에서 네이트온만 쓰고 싶다 하면 cobuntu/nateon 같은 식으로 등록하면 되는거죠
<kizace> 아하;;
<yemharc> 다만 이런 방식은 관리자가 해당 폴더별로도 인덱스 비스무리 한걸 만들어서 공개해 둬야 합니다만
<yemharc> 그래서 보통 ppa주소를 공개하면 하위폴더를 포함한 해당 패키지의 상위 폴더를 알려주는겁니다.
<yemharc> equi... 저 녀석도 막상 가보면 폴더별로 또 세세하게 나눠질거에요
<kizace> 감사합니다 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 여튼 그렇게 여차저차 해서
<yemharc> ppa 등록은 원리만 알면 간단(?!)합니다
<kizace> 원리를 몰라서 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 방법이나 순서는 대강 알았는데..
<yemharc> 전 아예 사용법을 모르시는줄 알았어요;;
<kizace> 뭘써넣어야 할지를 몰랐다는거죠 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 주소는 많은데-_- 이름을 넣어야 하는지-_-;; 그냥 프로그램명만 넣어면 되는것인지
<yemharc> 런치패드 뒷부분은 기본적으로 모두 넣는겁니다
<yemharc> 주소에 ppa: 이라는 부분이 따지고 보면 http://www.launchpad.net/~  요기까지라고 보시면 되요
<yemharc> ppa:cobuntu  ==  http://www.launchpad.net/~cobuntu  가 되는거죠
<kizace> 아 ..
<kizace> 뭐....뭔가가 막 나오는데;;
<kizace> 뭔지도 모르고 막 예를 눌러버린...
<kizace> 티스토리 하시는분중에 궁시렁궁시렁 IT 이야기들 이라는 제목으로 하시는 블로거님 계신데+_+
<kizace> 우분투 에 관한 설명이 잘나와있다눙!!
<drake_kr> ... 설마 noneway는 아니겠지요
<kizace> 아뇨
<drake_kr> 다행
<kizace> blahblahIT 이신듯..
<drake_kr> it는 internet technology 인가요?
<kizace> 음 글쎄요...
<kizace> 인포메이션이 아닐ㄲ가요?
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 안 낚이신다
<kizace> -_-;
<kizace> 저기....
<kizace> 하.. 나보다 어른이신데 싸우자고 할수도 엄꼬....
<kizace> 30일날 뵙겠습니다...
<drake_kr> 아.
<yemharc> 오오 현피선언
<kizace> (__*)
<yemharc> drake_kr, 이번주 분도님 모셔다가 삼겹살 파티 할까요
<kizace> 삼겹살 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 저야 좆치만
<drake_kr> 헉
<drake_kr> 저야 좋지만
<kizace> ㄸㄷ
<kizace> 삼겹살에 동요하셨다
<drake_kr> 근데 금요일에
<drake_kr> 선약이 있으실텐데요
<drake_kr> ^_^
<kizace> 하악.. 어디서 잘못된것이냣!
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 금요일 괜찮으시다면 영등포쪽으로 제가 갈건데 거기서 우연히 만난걸로 하죠?
<kizace> 우분투 11.04는 세션제시작 단축키가 뭔가용?
<kizace> 컨트롤 알트 백스페이스가 안되던데
<kizace> 완전 종료만이 살길인가
<drake_kr> 윤이티인가요
<kizace> 네 유니티 입니다
<kizace> 설마 콘솔 사용자라 모르신다고 하시면 30일날 뽀뽀도 할꺼라는..
<kizace> 도망 치셨다....
<drake_kr> http://essayboard.com/2011/05/06/reset-unity-desktop-for-ubuntu-11-04/
<kizace> 아앗!!
<drake_kr> 개놈3 괜찮대요
<kizace> 음....음.....음.....
<kizace> 도움을 주셨지만.. 도움을 못받는 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 밥은 차려주었으나 떠먹질 못하는 그런 뉘앙스인가 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 전 늦은 아침을
<yemharc> drake_kr, 금요일에 선약이라............
<kizace> 맛있게 먹었습니다+_+
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 저하고 선약이 있어요
<yemharc> 읭
<drake_kr> 곱순이 먹으러 갈듯
<grr>  곱창 냠냠
<grr> 혹시 LED 모니터 쓰고계신분 있으신가요?
<yemharc> 음
<drake_kr> CRT 모니터?
<grr> 일반 모니터랑 차이가 많이 나는지 알고싶어서요
<yemharc> 명환이형 강의를 들어보고 싶은데 막상 신청하고 못갈거 같아 머뭇머뭇.........
<grr> ㄴㄴ..
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 갤스는 LED 아님?
<drake_kr> 색이 좀더 투명하게 나온다던데
<drake_kr> 아잉폰이 IPS타입 LCD고, 갤스가 AMO-LED
<grr> 음..
<grr> 모니터 /.\
<drake_kr> 모니터도 비젓허대
<grr> 모니터를 좀 좋은걸 사볼까 싶기도해서요
<grr> 눈이 많이 나빠졌길레  = =
<drake_kr> 30인치
<drake_kr> 2560x1440
<drake_kr> 세워서 코딩해
<kizace> 음
<kizace> 마이크로보드 모니터 좋은데
<drake_kr> 27인치 모니터도 괜찮고
<kizace> LG 패널 사용했져
<grr>  /_\
<kizace> CRT랑 LCD 는 ....
<kizace> 일단 밝기에서;;
<kizace> 오래 보고 있으면 LCD는 눈이 아파용
<kizace> CRT는 그런게 없었는데
<grr> LED 는 어떤가요
<kizace> 하지만 저는 젊어서 빨리 적응
<kizace> LED 백라이트 방식은 ..
<grr> 전 미청년
<kizace> 밝기 조절이 용의 하다고 해야하나여?;;;
<grr> ;;
<kizace> 자꾸 미X년으로 보이는건 .. 왜일까요
<kizace> 그리고 모니터가 가볍고;;;
<kizace> 전력소비가 적고 ...
<kizace> 마이크로 보드 +_+ 좋아용 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 원래 비싼건 무거워
<kizace> 색제현율이 74%였던가?
<drake_kr> 파워, 키보드 등 비싼건 싼거보다 무거워
<kizace> 드자이너 들이 많이 사능 ㅋ
<kizace> 드레이크님 ..
<grr> 으아 물량전 대륙 : http://www.todaysppc.com/mbzine/bbs/view.php?id=free&page=1&sn1=&divpage=23&sn=off&ss=on&sc=on&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=114439
<kizace> 시계는 비싼건 가벼운데;;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> kizace :: cpu도 비싼건 가벼워용 ㅋㅋ
<grr> i5 가벼워요 /_\
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 제 페넘1 x3는 육중해요
<grr> - _-
<kizace> 제껀 775라 무거워요 ㅠㅠ
<grr> 보드가 날라가서...
<grr> (....)
<grr> cpu 뽑아서 열쇠고리로 쓸까싶기도 해요
<grr> 트리플코어 열쇠고리 - _-
<kizace> 쩝 .. 옆에 컴퓨터 윈도우 설치할라는데;;
<kizace> 드라이브가 없다고 나오네여-_-
<kizace> 짱나게
<kizace> 윈도우 부팅은 잘되는데
<kizace> 뭐가 문제일까;;;
<drake_kr> ahci
<drake_kr> ide 모드로 바꾸면 설치됨미다
<kizace> 아
<kizace> 감사합니다!
<kizace> 역시 굇수!!
<grr> sata 하드구나 /_\
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ 컨트롤러 문제
<drake_kr> jmb가 아니어서 그런듯
<grr> xp라면
<grr> 설치할때 드라이버 로딩할때 f2 키였나? 눌러서 별도보드별  사타드라이버 로딩하면
<grr> 나오더군요
<grr> 그래서 그냥 cmos 에서 ide로 바꿨죠 ㅡㅡ;
<drake_kr> 바이오스에서 IDE 모드로 설치하고 나서 AHCI 드라이버 깔고 바이오스에서 다시 AHCI
<drake_kr> 저번에 포럼에도 적었지만 요샌 xp쪽 삽질이 더 심혀
<grr> 아.. 갤탭에 대해서 딱 적절한 글이 있네요. 링크 달아도 되려나
<drake_kr> 안걸고 뭐해
<grr> http://www.todaysppc.com/mbzine/bbs/view.php?id=free&page=2&sn1=&divpage=23&sn=off&ss=on&sc=on&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=114435
<grr> (...)
<grr> 정말 매번 나올떄마다 "한국형 탭,  "한국형" 스마트폰 이라는데... 기기에다가 dmb만 달면 다 한국형인가...
<drake_kr> 한국형이면
<drake_kr> 용산에서 왜 안팔아
<grr> 켁
<drake_kr> 한국형이면 커스텀도 돼야지
<kizace> 투데이스 피피씨
<kizace> 오랜만이다+_+
<drake_kr> 아 진짜 안드로이드쪽 볼때마다 갑갑해
<drake_kr> 그 진영이 성공할 수 있는 열쇠는 확장성이야..
<drake_kr> 애플이나 윈도우는 폐쇄성을 강점으로 내세우고 있는 실정인데..
<grr> pointpda 활동했었는데 사라져버렸어요 (...)
<drake_kr> 삼성이나 LG나 SKY나 보면 다 애플따라하기에만 일관이 되어 있어
<kizace> 음 모든 기업이 다 그렇겠지만..
<drake_kr> 대신 ASUS나 뭐 이런쪽 대만제품을 보면 확장성이 보이더라구
<kizace> 그냥 물량만 많이 나가면 된다는 식의..
<kizace> 특성을 잘살려서 독자적인 하드웨어가 되어야 하는데
<kizace> 그냥 비슷비슷한 하드웨어...
<grr> T_T 안드로이드 그만 맹글로 윈7 쿼티폰 생산좀 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 갤탭에 USB 호스트 하나만 있어도 (관심있고 안 사는 사람들 중) 10% 정도는 잡을수 있을거 같은디..
<kizace> LG나 삼성이나 모냥이나 이름만 다르지 속은 어차피 똑같으니;;
<kizace> 아 디스크 드라이브 안되네-_-;
<kizace> USB 호스트 기능이 있던 스마트 폰이 있었는데
<kizace> 중소기업 제품중에
<kizace> WM 모델이었져
<kizace> 그때 800MHz 에 512 메모리에
<grr> kc-1 이 됬었던가.. 가물가물
<kizace> 아녀
<grr> 아.. 아니구나
<kizace> KC-1은 절대 아니되었습니다
<yemharc> 애초에 순정 롬파일이랑 부트로더 공개 안하는 부분부터 그냥 멍충
<kizace> 액정이나 뜨는 쓰래기 스마트폰-_-
<kizace> 벽돌으로나 써야하는
<grr> 1.1 지원했던 시대를 풍미한 폰이 있었는데..
<grr> 저 x301쓰면서 터치폰은 모두 누를때 마다 고주파가 나는줄 알았어요 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 커스텀 하라고 지원 해줘도 모자랄 판에 커스텀 하면 죠까 하는 판이니........
<kizace> 아
<kizace> 포즈 모델중에
<kizace> USB 호스트 기능이 있는애가 있었더랬져
<grr> x501?
<kizace> 검정색이었는데
<kizace> 301은 아니었던걸로
<kizace> 그때KC1 나올때 신제품이었으니까요
<grr> 아. 호스트가 있으면 B300 아니면 X501인데..
<grr> 집에 아직 셀빅xg cdma 모듈있어요 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 전 옴니아 KC1 있다지용 `
<kizace> 몇개더있었는데-_-
<kizace> 뚜닥뚜닥 하다
<kizace> 운명...
<grr> 집에 301 분해한게 있지요... 도시바 e700 액정 나간거랑..
<grr> ...
<grr> 옴니아 1은 무려 위성dmb가 있어요!
<yemharc> 시간과 예산이 좀 있으면 넥서스용 랩독 만들고 싶네요
<yemharc> 하앍 랩독..........
<grr> 어라
<grr> 넥서스원 랩독 있잖아요
<grr> 아아 넥s ...
<grr> 넥서스원이 데스크탑 독이 있었었지...
<yemharc> S죠
<yemharc> 어우........역시 아트릭스를 질렀어야 했나 orz
<grr> yemharc :: 양손에 꽃이라는 말이 있듯이 2회선을 유지하시면 됩니다 ㅇ_ㅇ
<drake_kr> 아잉폰 지른사람중에 후회하는 사람 별로 없는듯..
<grr> drake_kr :: 안드로이드 사용자들은 그게 마음에 안드는 사람이 꽤나 있는듯...
<drake_kr> 애플빠(앱등이) :: 안드로이드도 좋고 애플도 좋음 하지만 삼성은 껒여
<grr> 전 애플빠 아니에요
<grr> W7! W7! W7!
<yemharc> 전 안드로이드를 좋아해요
<yemharc> 가지고 놀기 너무 편해서...........
<stack> 데비안 계열보다 레드핫 계열이 서버에서 많이 사용되는 특별한 이유가 있나요?
<yemharc> 레드햇이라는 기술지원 벤더의 존재
<stack> 데비안은 없나요?
<yemharc> 데비안은 공동체지 기업은 아니니까요
<kizace> 음 우분투에서 윈도우 씨디 만들수 있나욧?
<drake_kr> 네
<kizace> 이미지 마운트 하고
<kizace> 그냥 복사해불면 되죠?
<yemharc> 브라세로 CD 버너 사용하세요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 감사합니다
<kizace> 씨디에 문제가 있는건지..
<kizace> 롬에 문제가 있는건지...
<drake_kr> iso를 두번 누르시고
<kizace> 두번!!
<drake_kr> 공CD를 넣은 후 "쓰기"를 눌러주시면 됩니다
<kizace> 감사 합니닷!
<drake_kr> 아 우분투는 너무 어려운것 같아
<kizace> 라이언 이 떳네;;
<grr> 호랭이 /_\
<kizace> 음
<grr> 아 사자구나..
<drake_kr> Seony님이 어제부터 라이언 떳다고..
<kizace> 씨디는 문제가 없는데;;
<kizace> 아 토렌트에 떠서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 서니님 한창 업글로 바쁘실듯
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 완료했씁니다.
<yemharc> ?!
<yemharc> 빠르시네요
<kizace> SATA 드라입브라서 그런가 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 벌써 두 대째에요.
<Work^Seony> 집에 가서 마저 한 대 더 설치해야죠.
<kizace> 어떻게 설ㄹ치를 해야하나..
<stack> 하드의 드라이브가 데비안 계열보다 레드핫 계열보다 잘 갖추어진것도 그런 이유 때문인가요?
<grr> 무려 맥이 몇대신거지... ㄷㄷ
<kizace> 사타 드라이버 없능데
<Work^Seony> 흰둥이는 코어가 하나짜리라서 라이언이 안된다네요...
<yemharc> 4대실걸요
<drake_kr> usb로 설치해요
<grr> 무려 4대..
<Work^Seony> grr, 총 4대입니다. 맥만요. 기타 기기는 제외...
<drake_kr> .. 기타기기는 뭘까
<grr> +@ 가 있으시군요...
<drake_kr> 앰프와 일렉트릭..
<Work^Seony> 아이패드 아이폰 아이팟 에어포트 익스트림...
<grr> (...)
<drake_kr> ............................................................................
<Work^Seony> 키보드 마우스는 굳이 설명 안해도 기본 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아잉폰을 사기 전까지 애플부심쩌는거 이해못했는데 아잉폰을 구매하자마자 느껴지는 부심..
<yemharc> 진정한 과수원 농부가 여기 계십니다
<grr> 집에 사과를 엄청 심으셨군요...
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, 아이폰4 사셨어요?
<drake_kr> 3gs에요
<Work^Seony> 아... 저는 얼마 전에 4로 업글했는데 역시 좋더라구요.
<drake_kr> 전 3gs에서 패드2로 넘어가려구요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그것도 좋은 생각 같네요.
<Work^Seony> 패드2가 확실히 얇고 뽀대 나더라구요..
<drake_kr> 내년쯤에 나올 5 봐서..
<drake_kr> 느낌 별루면 패드2로..
<drake_kr> kizace :: http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=61951
<drake_kr> 호랑이 사자 다 나왔는데
<drake_kr> 다음은 뭘까..
<Work^Seony> 저도 궁금하더라구요. 고양이과 동물 왠만한 건 다 나왔는데...
<grr> .5 버전인 라이거
<grr> (...)
<Work^Seony> 설마 Cat이 나올린 없고...
<yemharc> 퓨마 치타 하마 순으로 ................... (뭔가 고양이과가 아니다?!)
<Work^Seony> 설마 다음엔 개과 동물은 아니겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 사자도 고양이과는 아닐텐데..
<Work^Seony> 사자는 고양이과잖아요.
<drake_kr> 아 그래요?
<Work^Seony> 네. 사자 호랑이 전부 고양이과...
<yemharc> 발톱을 숨길 수 있으면 고양이과라 보면 되죠
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔, 고양이과 동물 최강인 라이언이 나왔으니, 차기버전은 아마 Mac OS X가 아니라 Mac OS XI 가 될듯 싶어요.
<drake_kr> 아 그렇게 되겠네요
<drake_kr> 바다생물로 가진 않으려나
<drake_kr> 플랑크톤부터 시작해서..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 새우
<yemharc> 고래까지 가려면 테크가 몇단계야...................
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다. 집에서 뵈요
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<grr> 들어가셔요
<grr> 과연 i-Car는 언제나올까요..
<grr> ...
<drake_kr> i-Earch는?
<drake_kr> iEarth
<grr> (...)
<drake_kr> iStar
<yemharc> 테라포밍한 위성을 파는거군요 (......)
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> iVenus
<yemharc> 애플부심 쩐다고 말할 정도 되려면 iSun 정도는 가지고 있어야.............
<yemharc> "광합성비 꼬박꼬박 내라"
<drake_kr> iGalaxy
<grr> 이사람들이...
<yemharc> 그건 삼성이 써서 부정탐
<drake_kr> 오케이 그건 삼성 주고
<drake_kr> iSpace
<grr> 한 1년전에 본 기사인데, 구글은 무인 자동차를 실험하고 있다더라구요
<yemharc> 그거 성능 꽤 좋아요
<grr> 네, 사고도 딱 1번 났다더군요. 상대편 차가 뒤에서 박은거 딱하나..
<drake_kr> grr :: 임마, 구글은 안 하는게 없어
<kizace> 음 역시 디스크 없음으로 뜨네;;
<yemharc> 근데 그거 아세요? grr
<kizace> 난 모르겠다-_- 알아서 하것지..
<grr> yemharc ::oops?
<yemharc> 그때 실험한 차가 대충 시속 6~80 사이로 스무스하게 달렸는데
<kizace> 구글은 안드로이드도 만들!
<yemharc> 위성이랑 카메라를 통해 즉석에서 돌아간게 아니라, 기존에 자기들이 모아왔던 맵DB를 이용해서 그 길에 맞는 프로그램을 짜 넣은겁니다
<yemharc> (..........)
<kizace> 구글로 공각기동대 제현...
<grr> = =...
<grr> 구글에서 3단 변신 합체 로봇 나올 기세
<drake_kr> iGundam
<kizace> 그르르님 과 똑같은 안드로이드가 나올기세!!
<yemharc> 서양쪽이니 트랜스포머일듯
<grr> = =
<kizace> 안드로포머~
<drake_kr> iTransformer
<grr> ..
<yemharc> 어감이 안좋으니
<kizace> 소니에서도 만들겠네여
<yemharc> iPrime 정도로........
<kizace> 워크포머
<grr> 옵티머스 후라임
<yemharc> 허나 그런거 없고 일본의 다음 국가행사(올림픽 등) 유치 홍보대사는 미쿠일듯
<drake_kr> LG랑 겹치네요?
<drake_kr> 미쿠는 2006년에 나왔었나..
<kizace> 미쿠....
<kizace> 하츠네 미쿠!
<drake_kr> 대단한 YAMAHA 샛퀴들
<kizace> 개인적으로 야빠인 저로선..
<grr> = =
<kizace> R1이 최고네요
<yemharc> 생각없이 캐릭터 하나 그려넣었을 뿐인데...............
<drake_kr> 사실 미쿠도
<drake_kr> 니코동이 있었기에 가능한거였죠..
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 스타가 PC방 덕인것처럼
<grr> 스타는 요한이형 덕분입니다! ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 전에 제 하드 보시면서 miku 폴더 발견 못하셨었나요
<drake_kr> hatsune miku
<drake_kr> 65G
<drake_kr> 그중 mp3만 40G 정도 됩니다
<yemharc> 허.............
<yemharc> 종류별로 다 있나보네요
<kizace> ;;;;
<drake_kr> 트랜스는 기본이고
<drake_kr> 헤비메탈도 하고
<kizace> 드레이크님 ;;;
<yemharc> 전 랭킹 안에 안 드는건 굳이 찾아서까지 듣지는 않아서.........
<drake_kr> 전 일단 손에 들어온거 잘 안 지운당게요
<yemharc> 그리고 원곡도 원곡이지만 그거 가져다 부르는 사람들껄 더 많이 들어요
<drake_kr> 원주율송..
<yemharc> ..........
<drake_kr> grr :: 하츠네미쿠 알음?
<grr> 그냥 그림이잖아여
<yemharc> 라기보다 그냥 목소리 (......)
<grr> 그림에다가 어떤성우가 말하는거 아니여라?
<drake_kr> 오타쿠들한테 노래불러주는 여자 아니었음?
<yemharc> 음성소프트에요. 작곡에 쓰이는
<yemharc> 샘플링한 목소리를 이용해서 음표대로 노래를 부릅니다.
<grr> ..? midi 랑 가사 넣으면 목소리가 나온다구요?
<yemharc> 당연히 사람이 직접 부르는거랑 비교하면 터무니없이 못 부르지만.........
<yemharc> 네
<grr> 그거에 왜 환장하지 사람들이 = =
<yemharc> 캐릭터성이죠
<drake_kr> 일본 음방에서 카가미네 렌이 순위권인것도 봤어요
<drake_kr> -_-
<yemharc> 미쿠는 그래뵈도 버전2
<yemharc> drake_kr, 뭘 그정도로...... 오리콘 차트에도 심심찮게 올라가요
<yemharc> (......)
<yemharc> 07년에는 수상은 했는데 받는 사람은 없고 "이건 회사로 보내드리겠습니다"
<yemharc> 인사는 수상한 노래 작곡가가 하고............
<grr> = =
<drake_kr> 근데 그런 문화는 좋은듯
<drake_kr> 개나소나 작곡
<drake_kr> 개나소나 음악하자는게 전문 음악인들이 말하는것..
<drake_kr> 그게 참..
<drake_kr> 웃대에 설거지송이 애니메이션하고 같이 올라왔는데 그게 상타는거죠..
<yemharc> 그리고 개중에는
<yemharc> 제대로 음악 공부해서 실력좋고 한데 노래는 못 부르고 사람 구할 돈은 없고
<yemharc> 그런 케이스도 상당히 많았죠
<grr> = =
<yemharc> 보는 입장에 따라서는 뭘 그딴거에 열광하냐 ㅂㅌ들 하겠지만
<yemharc> 속을 들여다 보면 실제 문화 발전에 상당히 기여한 것도 사실이죠
<yemharc> 그저 우리나라가 너무 만화를 깔보는 걸로밖엔 안보입 (...)
<drake_kr> 만화가 얼마나 좋은데!
<drake_kr> 블랙라군이 시청제한이 18세던가요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 미성년 금지죠
<grr> 영화 => 미국은 정의 롭다,   만화 => 이 세상 모든 존재는 일본어로 대화한다
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 딱인데?!
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 외계인 따위 지구로 오면 주인공한테 일본어로 말거는거임 ㅇㅅㅇ
<kizace> 그래도 요즘은 어느정도 외국어도 나와주는..
<drake_kr> 근데 공각기동대같은거 보면 애들이 이해나 할지 궁금..
<kizace> 중간부터는 다 일본어가 되겠지만..
<kizace> 공각기동대+_+
<yemharc> drake_kr, 사실 그거 완전 성인용이죠
<kizace> 전 지금봐도 이해가 안되욧 ㅋ
<yemharc> 일단 주제부터 완전 철학인데........
<drake_kr> 전 거기서 가장 좋아하는 캐릭터가 할배입니다..
<yemharc> 캐릭터라면 역시 타치코마 (..........)
<grr> 역시 타치코마
<kizace> 솔리드 스테이츠 소사이어티!
<drake_kr> 1080p 영상으로 가지고 있습니다..
<grr> 누구 타치코마 만드는 용자는 없나..
<kizace> 스탄드 알론 콤프렉스
<kizace> 타치코마!!!
<yemharc> 그러고 보면 동시대 감독인 미야자키 하야오씨랑 오시이 마모루씨는 참........
<drake_kr> 미야자키하야오 :: 페미니스트
<yemharc> 미야자키는 라퓨타에서 날아오르는걸 그리며 확 상승하고 마모루는 천사의 알에서 하염없이 떨어지는걸 그리며 나락으로 굴러떨어지고.............
<question1> 음..
<question1> 리눅스에서.. 해피해킹 쓸려면
<question1> 따로 지정해줘야 되는 설정 있나요?
<drake_kr> 맘대로 쓰려고 해피해킹을 구입하는걸로..
<question1> 맘대로 쓰고는 있는데..
<grr> 키보드도 사야하는데...
<question1> 맘대로 입력되면 끝나는건가 역시..
<grr> 아이락스 펜타그래프 키보드도 생각보다 빨리 작살나네요
<grr> 이게 키를 많이 치니까 급속도로 고무가 나가버리네요 = =
<drake_kr> pause 위에 power 버튼 있는 키보드
<question1> 텐키랑.. 펑션키의 노예에서 벗어나기가 이렇게 힘들줄이야..
<yemharc> 그런건 주면 폐기해버려야..........
<drake_kr> 친구가 어제 작살냈더더라고요
<grr> 저 그런거 아주 싫어해요
<drake_kr> Ctrl+Break를 눌렀는데
<drake_kr> 저장도 안했는데
<drake_kr> 하면서 울먹울먹
<grr> 제거 어제 보여드렸던 사진 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그런건 누가 주면 "줘도 안써!" 하면 인류에게 미안하니 곱게 받아서 물리적 폐기를 합시다
<grr> 제가 어제 보여드렸던 사진 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> '키보드는 어떻게 했어' 라고 물으니 무릎으로 찍었대요
<drake_kr> 결국 그 친구도 기개식으로 돌아오는구나..
<drake_kr> grr :: 생각해둔 모델은 있음?
<drake_kr> 필코?
<question1> 마제스터치
<question1> 타입나우솔리드라고.. 40만원짜리 키보드도 보이던데;;
<grr> 아직 모르겠어요
<drake_kr> 해피해킹은 550만원짜리도 있었는데요 뭘
<grr> 작년부터 356cl 이 끌리긴했는데
<grr> 구할수가 있어야지 - -
<drake_kr> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=elsuoo&logNo=80107228495&viewDate=&currentPage=1&listtype=0
<grr> d_d
<grr> 구하기도 어렵고
<grr> 가격도 비싸고
<grr> 에잉...
<drake_kr> 저렴한 스디?
<kizace> 자...자판이..
<kizace> 무지라니-_-;;;
<grr> 에이 그건 못써요
<drake_kr> 근데 스카이디지털 쓰고있는중이지만 스카이는 사지마..
<grr> 엔터키랑 스페이스키가 차이가 너무남
<grr> 시프트랑
<drake_kr> 뭐 그래도 웬만한 키보드보단 한 3배정도 좋긴함
<grr> 내 핑크 키보드는 참 좋은 물건이었다구요 ㅜㅜ
<grr> 첨엔 한정판으로 판다더니 막 찍어대기 시작해서 ㅡㅡ;
<drake_kr> 이거 분명 레이저 인쇄 키캡일텐데 왜 무각으로 바뀌는거야
<drake_kr> http://www.kbdmania.net/xe/index.php?mid=news&page=12&document_srl=1054047
<question1> 완전.. 적응하기 힘드네.. 이거.. ㅠㅠ
<question1> 아.. 괜히 무각 질렀나.. ㅠㅠ
<grr> 그러고보니까 핑크 한대 전 여자친구 줘버렸지.. ㅜㅜ
<kizace> 리눅스에서 USB 부팅 이미지 만드는 프로그램 뭐가 있을까요?
<kizace> 윈도우에서는 울트라ISO 썻는데
<grr> PC방가서 울트라 ISO를 써보세요 (...) 이건 적절한 솔루션이 아니죠? ;;
<kizace> 음.. ;;;
<drake_kr> PC방에 ODD가 없다 파문
<yemharc> unetbootin
<grr> 제가 pc방가서 backtrack4 usb에 꾸워왔죠...
<kizace> 오우 감사합니다
<grr> 주말에 인터넷이 안되서 ㅜㅜ
<kizace> 예므하르크상!!
<kizace> 역시 드레이크님보다 위대한분!!
<drake_kr> 저 원래 개허접
<kizace> 헐..
<drake_kr> grr :: http://tpholic.com/xe/ibmboard2/4598995
<kizace> 와 이쁘다+_+
<kizace> 근데 기계식은 딸깍 소리가 거대해서..
<grr> 얼만디여 이거요
<kizace> 격한 타이핑에는 쥐약하닌가용?
<drake_kr> 그것때문에 구입
<drake_kr> 일부러 격하게 침
<kizace> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저거 165000쯤
<drake_kr> 할꺼여
<grr> 갈춬?
<kizace> 음 요즘은 기계식도 딸깍 소리 안는것도 있다고 하던데
<drake_kr> 3축 다 나오지 않나
<grr> 갈측, 흑축, 청축 /_\
<drake_kr> kizace :: 리니어(흑축)
<drake_kr> 근데 소리가 나긴 한대요
<drake_kr> 전 청축!
<grr> = =
<grr> 으아
<kizace> 움..
<grr> 개발자가 타고있어요   http://www.todaysppc.com/mbzine/bbs/data/free/%B0%B3%B9%DF%C0%DA%B0%A1_%C5%B8%B0%ED_%C0%D6%BE%EE%BF%E4.jpg
<kizace> 기계식이 좋다고 하지만..
<kizace> 전 그냥 .....
<kizace> 잡다한 기능이 많은 로지텍으로 ..
<kizace> 기계식보다 저렵하고...
<grr> 기계식 drake씨 집에서 쳐보니까
<grr> 비싼데 별거 없네 하고 집에와서 키보드를 치는데
<grr> 고무가 막 느껴지더라구요 ㅡㅡ
<kizace> 헐
<kizace> -_-;;;
<kizace> 아~~~주 어릴때
<kizace> 컴퓨터 학원을 잠깐 다녀봤는데요;;
<grr> 커피한잔하러 ㅌㅌ
<kizace> 그때 제가 쓰던 키보드가
<kizace> 기계식...
<drake_kr> 제가 썼던 기계식중에 가장 좋았던건
<kizace> 펑션키도 얼마 없었고;;;
<drake_kr> 인체공학식 키보드인데 기계식
<kizace> 인체;;;
<drake_kr> 근데 지금은 안 팔아요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 음반정리의 끝이 보인다..
<question1> 음..
<question1> ê·¸
<question1> ctrl + alt + f1, f2, f3, f4, f5, f6 하면 화면이 전환되자나요?
<kizace> 끝이 보이실줄이야
<question1> 사용자 전환인가 뭐시긴가..
<kizace> 전 넘키로 바꿔버렸다는
<question1> 그 단축키는 못바꿔요?
<question1> 오
<question1> 어디서 바꾸는지 모르겠어요 ;ㅅ;
<kizace> 컴피즈에서 바꿔 버렸죠
<kizace> 후후
<kizace> 인체공학 키보드의 결정판을 봤는데
<kizace> 손에 끼어서 하는...
<kizace> 손가락만 까닥까닥
<drake_kr> 저 2004년도쯤엔 정말
<drake_kr> 인체공학의 끝을 봤죠
<drake_kr> 더이상없음
<drake_kr> 침대에 LCD arm 설치
<kizace> 전 슬슬
<kizace> 장비를 정리하고
<kizace> 집으로 들어갈 준비를
<drake_kr> 장비를 정리하고 관우를 투입
<kizace> 오오 투입되는건가요?
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 그럼 전 이따 집에가서 접속 하겠습니당~
<kizace> 슝~
<question1> 들어가세요~
<drake_kr> 퉤근하시다니
<question1> 오..
<question1> 컴피즈라니..
<question1> 이것또 또 신세계네..
<question1> 무궁무진하구나 리눅스 이녀석.. ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 근데 어제 usb 물어보셨던분인가요
<question1> usb요 'ㅅ'??
<drake_kr> sandisk에 설치가 안된다던분도 계셨어용
<drake_kr> 아이디는같음
<question1> 저는 아니에요
<question1> 이 아이디가 흔한거구나.. ㅠ
<question1> 참신한 아이디로 바꿔야 겠는데;
<drake_kr> 네.
<drake_kr> 아 나도 바꿀까
<question1> 음..
<drake_kr> 한글닉이 안돼서..
<question1> 들어올때 마다 바꿀 수 있는것도..
<drake_kr> '/nick ;ㅓㅣㅏㅓㅏ
<kizace> 로갓!
<question1> 로갓이라고 익는거구나..
<question1> 읽;
<drake_jjijili> ㅋ
<drake_kr> 헛
<apt-get> 흠
<apt-get> 띄어쓰기를 안먹는구나 ㅡㅡ;
<drake_kr> apt-get update
<apt-get> ㅋㅋ
<apt-get> 음..
<sudo_apt-get_ins> 저건 또 너무 기네..
<apt-get_Question> 이걸로 해야겠다
<drake_kr> 미리 말씀드리지만 전 윈도우 유저임요
<apt-get_Question> 오오
<apt-get_Question> 어제 어느분이 키보드 워리어라고 하셨는디
<apt-get_Question> 콘솔유저시라고
<drake_kr> 둘다 맞는말
<apt-get_Question> 오오
<apt-get_Question> 컴피즈를 설치해도.. 단축키 설정을 어찌할지 모르겠다 ;;
<apt-get_Question> 액션을 다 지정해줘야되는건가 OTL
<drake_kr> 아직도 140기가나 남았네 제기랄
<apt-get_Question> 우왕
<apt-get_Question> 짱이다
<apt-get_Question> 저도.. 실험실 서버에 백업해논거 옮겨야 되는데.. 귀찮아서 안하고 있는데..
<apt-get_Question> 언제 다 옮긴데 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 하드를 들고 가세요
<apt-get_Question> 뜯었다 붙였다 뜯었다 붙였다가 귀찮아요;;
<drake_kr> 외장하드요
<apt-get_Question> 아하
<apt-get_Question> 바본가 그런 생각을 못하다니
<drake_kr> 전 컴터안에 하드 한개
<drake_kr> 외장 4개..
<apt-get_Question> 근데.. usb로 전송하는거 보다.. 서버에서 바로 받는게 빠를 것 같아서..
<apt-get_Question> e-sata가 달려 있지도 않아서;
<drake_kr> 컴터에 달린 하드는 500G
<apt-get_Question> 오오
<drake_kr> 외장은 11T
<apt-get_Question> 오오
<apt-get_Question> 4개가 11테라면
<apt-get_Question> 3테라 짜리도 있으시군요
<drake_kr> 1테라짜리도 있지요
<apt-get_Question> apt-get Question을 사용해서..
<apt-get_Question> compiz에서
<apt-get_Question> 단축키를 바꾸고 싶은데..
<apt-get_Question> ctrl + alt + f1 , f2, f3,f4, f5,f6해서 창 바꾸는거
<apt-get_Question> 어떻게 바꿔야 할가요..
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<apt-get_Question> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> apt-get_Question 님, 글을 한번 입력하시는 것 같은데 두 개 뜨네요.
<jincreator> ...저만 그렇게 보이는 걸까요?
<apt-get_Question> 음;;
<yemharc> jincreator, 한번만 뜨네요
<apt-get_Question> 저한테 한번씩만 뜨는데;;
<jincreator> ...저만 그렇게 보이는 것 같네요.
<apt-get_Question> 컥;
<jincreator> 테스트
<drake_kr> ㅗㅎ롷로
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ
<jincreator> 아, 이제 제대로 보이네요.
<grr> 궬괄홡핥훩훑?
<grr> 죄송합니다 (...)
<apt-get_Question> 아.. 단축키 적응하기 힘드라;
<drake_kr> jincreator님은 gnome3, kde, unity중에 뭘 가장 좋아해요?
<jincreator> gnome3요.
<drake_kr> 그렇군요
<jincreator> kde도 싫어하는 건 아닌데 gnome과 비교하자면 gnome 쪽 편을 들어주고 싶어요.
<jincreator> unity는...싫어하고요.
<drake_kr> 아아..
<yemharc> drake_kr, 어차피 셋 다 안쓰시는 분께서... (...)
<drake_kr> 에이
<grr> (...)
<grr> 그냥 다 X 아니에요? (먼산)
<yemharc> grr, 정답
<drake_kr> 왜들 이래요 어차피 다들 텍스트로 돌아오게 돼있어!
<grr> 원격 쓰실때 다들 VNC 안쓰고 SSH 쓰시잖아요 ㅜㅜ
<apt-get_Question> 터미널이 좋아서 리눅스 쓰는데..;
<grr> drake_kr :: 저 startx 한번 해봐도 되나요?
<yemharc> 전 타의로 vnc 씁니다
<drake_kr> 맘대로
<grr> 읔 설치가 안되어있군요
<yemharc> 예상대로........
<drake_kr> 근데 gnome3-dev하고 qt-dev는 설치가 되어있지용
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 컴파일만 하고 테스트는 다른 컴으로 하는 건가요?
<drake_kr> 컴파일만 하고 되겠지 라던가..
<grr> (....)
<yemharc> jincreator, 원래 소설을 보면 드래곤들은 책도 모읍니다
<grr> yemharc :: 드라케씨는 책이 아니라 MAME랑 MSX랑 PC98을 모으시죠
<yemharc> 시대에 맞추지 않으면 신이라도 힘들어요 (......)
<yemharc> ATM 헌금기가 좋은 예
<grr>  (....)
<jincreator> ATM이 처음 나와서 영국에서 은행장이 시연을 할 때 은행장이 이 기계 사용법을 못 익혔다고 해요.
<jincreator> 그래서 다른 직원이 숨어서 몰래 돈을 건네줬다네요.
<yemharc> 불신자에겐 헌금도 받지 않겠다는 고결함!!
<yemharc> 그래서 그들은 대대로 불신자를 상대로는 약탈을 해 왔습니다 :)
<grr> 이야!
<yemharc> 근데 왠지 대부분 적자야!
<yemharc> 십자군 테러 어쩔!
<apt-get_Question> 질문이요..
<yemharc> 네
<apt-get_Question> 컴피즈 설정을 찾아보고 있는데 super키는 무슨 키인가요;
<yemharc> 윈도키
<apt-get_Question> 아하
<grr> 전 교회에서 실제로 카드로 헌금하는걸 봤습니다. 요즘 신님은 카드도 결재가 가능하세요
<apt-get_Question> 지금 내 키보드에는 없는킨데 ㅡㅡ;
<jincreator> 이러다 기도 대신 이메일 보낼 기세.
<yemharc> grr, 할부랑 자동이체 신청도 가능함
<drake_kr> 절도 그러기는 하지만..
<jincreator> 어머, 신님! 왜 아직도 제 기도가 "읽어보지 않음" 인가요?
<grr> yemharc :: ... 그건 저도 몰랐던 부분이네요...
<yemharc> jincreator, 그걸 방지하기 위해 reading trace 탑재 안했을듯요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> T_T 신에게 패킷을 아무리 보네도 ACK가 안와 ㅜㅜ
<grr> 페이스북 jesus 아이디 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 이젠 신도 SNS를 해야하는 건가요.
<grr> Jesus에게 친추를 한 사람들은 다음과 같은 메시지를 보게됩니다
<grr> jesus가 gay란 게시물로 hate gay 라고 썼을때
<grr> 친구들은 Jesus like gay!
<grr> 를 보게되죠..
<jincreator> RT 부탁! @god 인간들아, 착하게 좀 살아라.
<yemharc> 싫어요 엄청 받을듯
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/697
<yemharc> "시팍 난 나쁘게 살려고 일요일마다 교회에 간다곸ㅋ" 하면서
<jincreator> 천사들이 응대해주는 24시간 고객센터.
<jincreator> "네, 고갱(?)님. 저는 상담원 미!카!엘! 입니다. 무엇을 도와드릴까요?"
<grr> 오랜만에 보는데 재밌네요
<grr> 미카엘 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 갓이 이브를 만들었습니다. -> 갓과 뱀이 좋아합니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 네이버 웹툰 중 "신과함께"가 있는데 저승이 현대화되었더군요.
<jincreator> 지하철역에 영혼들을 모아서 저승행 지하철에 태워서 보냅니다.
<drake_kr> grr 아이디 :: http://drake.kr/740
<jincreator> 개찰구로 영혼 수도 세고요.
<grr> jincreator :: 무한동력 도 봐보세요 재미있어요
<drake_kr> 근데 그거 그사람이 그린거여.. 드랍쉽 마린
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ
<jincreator> 같은 주호민 작가군요. 야후것은 안봐서 몰랐네요.
<drake_kr> 엄재경 개객기
<grr> 주호민 신과함께 그리면서 기독교인한테 뭣소리 많이 들었다고 하더라구요
<grr> 주호민씨는 친절하게 항변을 하는데... 이말년씨는 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 이말년 올림푸스 스쿨편  보셨나요?
<yemharc> 포탈좀
<jincreator> 네이버 웹툰에는 못본 것 같은데...있었나요?
<grr> 야후카툰시절때 꺼입니다. 찾아볼꼐요
<jincreator> 아니, 찾아보실 것까지는...
<grr> http://www.wikitree.co.kr/main/news_view.php?id=31844
<grr> 대충 이런결론입니다
<drake_kr> http://blog.naver.com/PostList.nhn?blogId=zilioner&categoryNo=38
<yemharc> 굿잡
<jincreator> ...이로서 예수님의 기도 들어주는 부담이 한명 더 추가되었었겠군요.
<grr> 당사자와 기도를 통해 잘 해결하였습니다. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 그러고보니 미국에서 신을 고소한 사건이 있었죠.
<grr> 헉?
<jincreator> 평생에 한번 맞기도 힘든 벼락을 7번 맞은 사람인데요(실제로도 세계 신기록입니다).
<grr> ...
<jincreator> 판결이 더 웃깁니다.
<grr> 판결이 어떤가요?
<jincreator> 7번이나 벼락을 맞았는데도 살아있었으니 오히려 신의 은총이 아니냐 이거죠.
<grr> (....)
<drake_kr> 근데 우린 웃고 즐기지만 여기 종교인 한명이라도 들어오면 난장판
<grr> 신은 그가 번개를 맞을 것을 알고 그에게 번개내성을 주었다.
<grr> 저희에게 "신"이란 단순히 "문화 코드"의 일종일 뿐이니까요...
<grr> 상대편에서 믿음을 강요하지 않는한 저희도 상대편에게 이런 생각을 강요하지는 않지요
<yemharc> 사실 말이 문화코드지..............정말 대놓고 심정을 표현하면 씹기 좋은 x딱지
<drake_kr> 신은
<drake_kr> 위대한데
<drake_kr> 따르는 새끼들이 병신
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<grr> 아 신님 ㅜㅜ. 저 만드실때 스텟분배를 컴퓨터쪽 말고 다른대 투자좀 해주시지 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 어쩌면 다른 쪽으로 해 놓으셨는데 컴퓨터쪽으로 가신걸지도 모릅니다.
<grr> (.......)
<yemharc> 종교쪽의 멍청이는 "이건 신의 안배야!"
<yemharc> 과학쪽의 멍청이는 "이건 유전이야!"
<drake_kr> @god ㅈㅅ 렉임
<grr> 그러고보니 네이버 웹툰 지상 최악의 소년  도
<jincreator> 아, 신톡(?)
<grr> 신을 소재로 다루고 있긴한데...
<grr> 신톡 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 절오빠가 짱인데
<drake_kr> 교회오빠 성당오빠는 흔하다
<yemharc> 절오빠는 레어하면서도 무리수 (........)
<jincreator> 최근 네이버에 연재되기 시작한 "목욕의 신" 보면 그리스 로마 신화에서 숨겨진 "테미러스"라는 신이 나오죠.
<grr> 때밀이 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 제우스의 번개를 엮어 만든 때타올!
<grr> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<grr>  /_\
<grr> ing여하다...
<drake_kr> 잉여함이 느껴질땐? -> http://kitchen.naver.com/recipe/viewRecipe.nhn?recipePid=601009
<hacking_u> drake_kr,
<drake_kr> 예
<hacking_u> 홈페이지 만드시죠??
<drake_kr> 어떤?
<drake_kr> 만들기 싫은데요
<yemharc> 아오 피곤해 ............
<hacking_u> 홈페이지 구축 안하시나요 =_=
<drake_kr> 만들기 싫음요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> =_=;;;;;
<drake_kr> 지금 하고있는것도
<drake_kr> 머리아픔요
<hacking_u> =_=;;;;;
<hacking_u> OTL 울아부지 홈페이지는 누구한테....
<hacking_u> 아버지께서 아는 사람에게 맡기는게 믿음직하시다고 =_=
<drake_kr> 견적은 내줄수 있긴한데 직접 하는게 싸게 먹힘요
<hacking_u> 직접 할 줄 몰라서요<
<drake_kr> 배울래요?
<hacking_u> 서버 구축은 그렇다 쳐도 홈페이지 구성은 =_=....
<drake_kr> 아버지 홈페이지면 개인 홈페이지는 아닐테고
<drake_kr> 들어가는 스펙이라던가
<drake_kr> 쇼핑몰같은경우는 아예 손을 안 대요 제가.
<drake_kr> 방금도 견적 700에 메일 보냈는데..
<drake_kr> hacking_u 님이 그거 세이브 하셔서 까까 사드세염
<drake_kr> 아니
<drake_kr> 여친 까까 사주세염
<doha> 안녕핫ㅔ요?
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 쇼핑몰같이 복잡한건 아닌데요 ㅜㅜ
<hacking_u> 그리고 여친이 없...(헉)
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 구라는..
<jincreator> hacking_u 내가 해줄 수 있다.
<jincreator> xe 설치하면 포함되는 기본 스킨으로(...)
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ 딱이네용
<drake_kr> 어른들은 돈이 들어감미다 -ㅅ-
<jincreator> 모듈도 xe에서 제공하는 것만으로(...)
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 돈은 들어가는데 얼마냐는 따라 다른....
<hacking_u> jincreator, 그정도는 나도 하겠다 쫘샤
<drake_kr> 페이지수?
<jincreator> KT ARS 직원은 참 친절하군요.
<jincreator> 올레 사이트에서 핸드폰 인증하려고 하는데 인증번호 보내기 누르니 나오는 창 내용이 텅 비어있어서(Firefox 미지원 문제로 추측) 전화를 걸었죠.
<jincreator> 그랬더니 직원이 직접 제 아이디와 비밀번호, 핸드폰 번호를 묻고는
<jincreator> 직접 직원이 제 계정으로 로그인해서 처리해줬네요(...)
<drake_kr> 원래는 그러면 안되는데
<jincreator> 직원 전용 프로그램같은 걸로 간단히 처리해 줄 줄 았았더니...이거 개인정보법 위반은 아닐런지.
<drake_kr> kt쪽 직원은 최소한 lg보다는 권한이 있어서요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 하지만 이건 호스팅케이알이 더 무서웠어요.
<drake_kr> 저번달 yemharc님이 말씀하신것처럼.. 고객은 다른건 신경쓰지 않고 자기 문제를 해결해주기만 바라니까요..
<kizace> 안녕하세요~
<jincreator> 호스팅케이알은 제 아이디'만'으로 저의 계정으로 접속해서 문제를 확인해줬거든요.
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<kizace> 집으로 돌아온 kizace 입니다
<kizace> 오랜만에 삼성 키보드 ...
<kizace> 적응이 안되네여 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 전 항상 삼성 키보드에요.
<kizace> 손가락이 키에 걸려요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 노트북이 삼성것이거든요(...)
<kizace> 맴브레인 방식 ....
<kizace> 그냥 쓰던 아이락스로 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 음-_- 집에 인터넷을 연결 안했는데;;
<kizace> 인터넷이 잘되는건 ....
<kizace> 어쩔....
<hacking_u> ....
<hacking_u> 헐
<jincreator> 자신도 모르는 사이에 테더링...요금비 700만원
<hacking_u> drake_kr, http://atozcon.com/ 여기 정도보다 좀 적어요
<kizace> ......
<kizace> 테더리링 700만원이라니
<drake_kr> jincreator님이 더 깔끔하게 만들어줄거 같은데요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 사실은 요금 10만원인가 30만원 이상 되면 일단 제한조치된다고...
<hacking_u> jincreator가 공짜로 해주면<
<jincreator> 공짜로 해줄게.
<hacking_u> drake_kr 님은 유상
<drake_kr> 네 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 애초에 견적 최소 200은 나올것 같음 =_=
<kizace> 음..
<drake_kr> http://apacaviation.com/ <- 여기 380 받았어요
<kizace> 예전과 비슷한 상황이 된것도 같은데;;;
<jincreator> 단 내가 만들면 NO WARRANTY
<drake_kr> 허접하지요?
<jincreator> 조채연 님이 더 저렴(?)할 것 같은데.
<drake_kr> 리눅스로 페이지 열어본 분들은 뭔가 이상한거 안 느껴지시나요?
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 사실 저정도면 됩니...(그런데 플래쉬가 없어서 굿)
<kizace> 음 ...
<kizace> 우분투의 모든창잉 기본 설정을 한글로 할수 없을까요?;;
<hacking_u> jincreator, 채연군 레벨이 어느정도일지 =_=
<jincreator> 그래도 3자리 받으심.
<hacking_u> jincreator, 꽤 오래했나...
<jincreator> 처음에는 쌌는데 여러 번 하면서 차근차근 올린 것으로 알고 있어.
<yemharc> kizace, 언어설정에서 '모든 시스템에 적용' 누르세요
<kizace> 아 감사합니다 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 음 리눅스 사용하시는 분들이 없군?
<hacking_u> jincreator, 쩝,,, 그렇구만, 채연군한테나 견적을... 사실 아버지한테 채연군 이야기도 했다고
<jincreator> 저 쓰는데 별 문제 없어보이는데요.
<kizace> 그럼 이제 모든 창에서 기본은 한글언어가 타이핑 되곘군요+_+
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 저도
<drake_kr> 폰트가 분명 안깔린 폰트일텐데..?
<jincreator> 자, 이제 네 아버지께 내 이야기도 해드려.
<hacking_u> kizace, 지금 혹시,,, 그놈3 설치하셨나요?
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 헐 저거 다 이미지네요
<kizace> 음...
<kizace> 그...글쎄요
<drake_kr> 이미지 아님요
<kizace> 그건 어디서 확인할수있을까요?
<kizace> 일단 11.04긴한데
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 메뉴 이미지잖....
<jincreator> 리눅스에는 글꼴 매칭이라는 게 있어서 어떤 글꼴이 없으면 다음 글꼴이 대신해서 나오게 되요.
<hacking_u> 웹폰트인가...
<drake_kr> 어? 다음 글꼴 나와요?
<drake_kr> 그럼 안되는데..
<jincreator> 글꼴이 있더라도 없는 문자가 있으면 다른 글꼴이 해당 문자만 대신해서 나오기도 하고요.
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 혹시 Helvetica 아니에요?
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 내가 10.04에서 확인했을땐 잘 됐는데
<drake_kr> 뭔가 잘못되았나
<jincreator> 혹시나... 다음!=daum, 다음=다른 글꼴
<drake_kr> 그러니까 avangard라는 폰트인데
<hacking_u> AvantGardEFMedium
<drake_kr> 다른 글꼴이 나오는거군요?
<hacking_u> 아방가르드 이거 예전에 저도 써봤는데...
<jincreator> avangard 글꼴이 없으면요.
<drake_kr> 보통은 안 깔려있자나요 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 그런데 모르긴 몰라도 비슷한 폰트로 대체된듯.
<jincreator> 그럼 다른 글꼴이 나오죠.
<drake_kr> 흠.. 글쿤요
<drake_kr> 폰트가 없어도 나와야 되는데..
<jincreator> 글꼴이 없으면 어떻게 나와야 하는데요?
<hacking_u> 어... 저는 완벽하게 아방가르드폰트로 나오네요;
<drake_kr> 폰트가 없어도 avantgard 폰트가 나와야 돼요..
<hacking_u> 나와요
<hacking_u> 웹폰트인가요?
<drake_kr> 네
<hacking_u> 글쿤요...
<drake_kr> 리눅스 지원! 두둥!
<hacking_u> 어쩐지..
<jincreator> 지금 나오는 게 무슨 글꼴인지는 모르겠네요.
<hacking_u> 일단 오페라에선 제대로 나오네요.
<hacking_u> jincreator, AvantGardEFMedium로 검색한 글꼴과 비교
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 크롬도 제대로.
<jincreator> 아, Q자를 보니 그 글꼴로 나오는 것 맞네요.
<jincreator> Firefox에서 제대로 나옵니다.
<hacking_u> 근데 이건 리눅스인게 중요한 게 아니라 브라우저가 지원하는 거 아닌가요 =_=
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 사용자는 그딴거 알아서 뭐해요
<drake_kr> 저 홈페이지는 IE6도 잘됩니다..
<drake_kr> 5.5는 안되고요.. ㅠㅠ
<hacking_u> 쩝.. 웹폰트의 위엄
<drake_kr> 애착이 많이 가는 페이지에요
<drake_kr> 싸게 받았지만
<drake_kr> 제대로 잔금을 받은 페이지
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 잔금... ㅋ
<hacking_u> 역시 저도 셀프 삽을 들고 싶지만 말이죠....
<hacking_u> 저런거 전혀 못만드....
<drake_kr> ...
<grr>  /_\
<hacking_u> 뭐로 만드신건가요
<drake_kr> xe요
<grr> 아버님께 돈을 받고,
<hacking_u> xe에요?
<grr> 알바한다 생각하고 만들어보시는것두..
<hacking_u> 오오...
<drake_kr> 밑에 라이센스도 다 있구만
<drake_kr> Powered by XE
<hacking_u> 제대로 안 봤;
<hacking_u> http://jobdahan.net/index.php?mid=study_modules&document_srl=1241098
<grr> 아버님께 1주일뒤에 후로토타입 보여드릴테니 계약 하자구 해봐요 ;;
<hacking_u> 이런 데서 보려니까 가입필요한듯한 ㅜㅜ
<hacking_u> grr, 아버지께선 1주일 안에 완성<을 원하십니다
<grr> 원래 하면서 배우는거여유 /_\... 저도 mfc 프로젝트 진행할때 c++,mfc 전혀 모르고 시작했어요
<grr> 헉
<grr> (...)
<drake_kr> 그럼 전 무리
<grr> 기간....
<grr> GG
<drake_kr> 절대무리
<hacking_u> 사실 일주일 안은 아니고요;
<grr> 그냥 인터넷에 있는 홈쇼핑 설치 셋트
<hacking_u> 일주일 정도< 이것도무리
<drake_kr> 가격은 기간에 따라 정해집니다
<grr> 이런거...
<hacking_u> 제길... 지금 바로 APM부터 설치해야지...
<drake_kr> 2달 600으로 시작해서 제가 늦으면 3달 400 4달 300 이런식으로 가고
<hacking_u> 라고 하자니 jincreator 와 대회를 준비해야....
<hacking_u> 헐... 일주일이면 거의.... 1000
<drake_kr> 빨리 하자 그러면 1달 1200 보름 2400 이런식으로 갑니다 -.-
<hacking_u> 와우... 그런데 그러면 밤샘작업해야되잖아요
<hacking_u> (사실 아니지만)
<drake_kr> 밤샘작업 해야죠
<drake_kr> 돈인데
<jincreator> 보름이 2400이면 일주일이면 5000쯤 되는군요.
<hacking_u> 페이지만 적으면 밤샘 안해도 완성가능하지 않나요
<drake_kr> 그게 되나요
<drake_kr> 그리고 사실 2달 미만으로 일이 계약된적 없어요
<hacking_u> XE기반으로 하면....(XE에 대한 환상)
<jincreator> (...)
<hacking_u> 그렇군요;;;
<grr> 서점가서 책사면 홈쇼핑 설치 셋트 있지않나요? (...)
<drake_kr> 빨리빨리근성때문에 빨리하고싶겠지만 돈 <-
<hacking_u> 근데 저는 그림같은거 못그리...
<grr> 진행속도 = 귀차늠/돈
<hacking_u> 쩝...
<kizace> ㅎ ㅏ ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 딸이 격하게 삐져버렸다...
<grr> 먹을껄 사줘본다 (0/1000)
<kizace> 부산에 있어서리;;;
<jincreator> 헐, atozcon 보다 페이지가 조금 적은 정도면 꽤 걸릴 것 같은데...
<jincreator> 정말 일주일 정도라면 페이지 틀만 만들어 받은 후 아버지가 내용과 그 안에 들어가는 도표, 그림 다 만들어서 올리셔야 할 듯 하네.
<drake_kr> 그리고, 프로토타입은 언제나 일주일 안에 나왔죠
<hacking_u> jincreator, 많이 적어...
<jincreator> 아, 하긴 그렇겠지.
<hacking_u> jincreator, 그거 다 이미 만들어져 있어
<hacking_u> jincreator,  그냥 갖다 붙여도 될 정도
<jincreator> 자, 이제 나에게 맡겨라! (...)
<hacking_u> jincreator, 우리 둘 다 대회 =_=
<jincreator> 일주일만 하면 되지 (...)
<drake_kr> 수정 수정 수정 수정 수정 수정 노래를 부르는데 항상 그쪽에서 자료를 준비하는데 한달이상 걸림 ㅡ.ㅡ
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 아부지께서 가지고 있는 거 걍 때려박으신다고...(?)
<drake_kr> 그럼에도 불구하고 ㄱ-
<kizace> 아함..
<drake_kr> 뭔가 마음에 안 드시는 클라이언트들 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 윈도우로 들어가서 스피커 설정을 잡아야 할까낭..
<hacking_u> 쩝...
<grr> 'ㅅ'//
<drake_kr> 실제로 "그럼 직접 하시등가여" 라는 말을 꽤 많이 했음요
<hacking_u> sudo apt-get install apache2
<kizace> 헐  리시버 드뎌 맛이 갔다 ㅠㅠ
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 저희 아버지는 제가 윽박지를테니 그럴리가 =_=
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> hacking_u :: 직접 하시면 좋을텐데요.. jincreator 도움 받고..
<drake_kr> 제로보드 기본설치를 제 도메인에 해드릴테니 깔짝대보셔도 되고 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ssh 계정하고 서브도메인정도 해드릴수있어요
<jincreator> 그냥 자기 컴퓨터에 해서 127.0.0.1 로 깔짝거리는 게 편하겠죠.
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 근데 누가 보여달래믄
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 그런데 셋팅할때 서버 설정을 어찌해야될지 가끔 모르겠던데요
<drake_kr> 걍 기본값..
<jincreator> 누가 보여달래면...노트북을 가지고 가야죠.
<drake_kr> ...
<hacking_u> 원래 apm에다 웹하드 php어플 올려서 써본 적은 있지요
<jincreator> 베리즈겠군.
<hacking_u> 뭔 헛솔 apm이라니깐
<kizace> 베리즈 웹쉐어 지금도 쓰고있는데 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아, 정신이 잠깐 나갔네.
<jincreator> 우분투는 웹 서버 세팅 기본으로 다 잡히는데...
<hacking_u> jincreator, ㅋㅋ 여튼 ajaxplorer였어
<hacking_u> 기본값으로 해도 별 문제 없으려나요 =_=
<jincreator> rewrite 모듈 올려주는 것만 따로 해줘야하던가...기억이 가물가물...
<drake_kr> 어차피 테스트 서버로 쓸건데..
<jincreator> /var/www가 아닌 다른 경로로 바꾸려 하지 않는이상 별 문제 없다.
<hacking_u> 글고 아마 디렉토리 리스팅은 설정 바꿔야되더라죠 아마?
<kizace> 헐!
<kizace> 아수스는 리눅스용 드라이버님이 계신다!!!!
<hacking_u> 원래 별 드라이버 필요 없....
<kizace> ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 사운드 카드 드라이버도 있나 싶어서요
<jincreator> 아수스 말고 HP도 드라이버 제공을 하더군요.
<jincreator> 삼성은 컴퓨터는 아니지만 프린터군은 제공하고요.
<kizace> 아..
<kizace> 근데 사운드 드라이버는 없고
<kizace> 바이오스 정도만 있네용..
<jincreator> 보통 사운드 드라이버는 별다른 설치 없이 바로 잡히는데...
<kizace> 아
<kizace> 기본적으로 잡히기는 하는데;;
<kizace> 5.1 체널 테스트를 할수가 없는거 같아서요 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 프론트 누르면 프론트에서 띠리링 소리만 나주면 되는데
<hacking_u> 큐브리드 깔아보고 싶.... MySQL하고 성능 말고는 큰 차이 없나요 =_=
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 큐브리드는 사용해 보셨나요
<drake_kr> 전 sqlite3 유저랍미당
<jincreator> 그건 드라이버 차원의 문제는 아니죠.
<hacking_u> 흠냐...
<kizace> 드라이버에서는 기본적으로 지원해주는GUI 같은게 있으니까
<kizace> 혹시나해서 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그냥 mysql 써. 네가 직접 sql 구문으로 명령 내릴 거 아니면 phpmyadmin이 필수일텐데, 뭐.
<jincreator> ...설마 sql 초고수!?
<kizace> 굇수!!!
<kizace> SQL은 리니지 프리섭 만질때 만지작.... 쿨럭
<jincreator> kizace 원래 사운드 설정 프로그램에 그런 기능이 들어가 있기는 합니다.
<hacking_u> jincreator, http://www.sqlitemanager.org/
<drake_kr> alsamixer?
<jincreator> 제가 그놈 3라 현재 우분투의 정확한 이름은 모르겠네요.
<jincreator> ...그래서 sqlite 쓰게?
<kizace> 음 우분투에서는 딱히 그런 설정 프로그램 같은건 없을까요?
<jincreator> 있기는 하네...http://dev.naver.com/projects/cubrid-php
<kizace> 왠지 찾아보면은 다있을꺼 같은데
<jincreator> kizace 그게 아마 내장되어 있을 것 같은데요.
<kizace> 움.....
<hacking_u> jincreator, cubrid 쓰고싶은데 포기
<kizace> 사운드 설정에 들어가면 5.1체널 설정은 가능한데
<kizace> 각체널 테스트 같은건 안보여서용
<drake_kr> hacking_u :: 어차피 sql 직접 짤거 아니면 아무거나 쓰십쇼
<hacking_u> drake_kr, ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 우어어
<kizace> 아앗 분노!!
<yemharc> 야근? 퇴근? 야근? 퇴근?
<kizace> 퇴근!!!!
<yemharc> (두근두근)
<jincreator> 아, 너 mysql 써야 한다.
<jincreator> 우분투에서는 mysql 설치가 쉽게든.
<jincreator> 쉽게든->쉽거든
<yemharc> 오라클 ㄱㄱ
<jincreator> 큐브리드도 최근에 패키징되었다고는 하는데...
<jincreator> libresql 안나오나?
<drake_kr> ... 아오
<drake_kr> sql 종류가 중요한가
<drake_kr> 개인 홈페이지에 다 그놈이 그놈
<kizace> 오라클이 SQL 같은거였군요....
<jincreator> libreoffice, librebox, libresql, librelaris 이렇게 4중주로 나와주면...
<hacking_u> ... 그렇죠
<drake_kr> 무슨 유튭같은거 운영하는것도 아니고
<hacking_u> 어짜피 소형인데
<kizace> 서버관리 프로그램이라고만 알고있었지만.. SQL 같은것일줄은.
<hacking_u> 중요한건 XE랑 그거 셋팅...
<jincreator> 혹시 알아요? 이 사이트가 갑자기 대박이 터질지(...)
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<drake_kr> 디좌인
<drake_kr> 뒤좌인
<hacking_u> 셋팅=디자인 포함
<hacking_u> (....
<drake_kr> xe도 중요한게 아님요
<jincreator> 오라클은 회사 이름이고요, 오라클 데이터베이스가 SQL 제품입니다. 이 외로도 여러 제품들이 있고요.
<jincreator> 앗! 6시까지 밥먹으로 집에 가야 했는데...
<yemharc> jincreator, 오라클 경우에는 회사 이름이 고유명사가 된 케이스죠
<jincreator> 응? 어떤 명사요?
<yemharc> 오라클 SQL DB server........가 정식(?)명칭이지만
<yemharc> "우리 서버 db는 오라클이야"라고만 해도 누구나 알아듣죠
<jincreator> 아, 전 스카치테이프나 제록스 생각했네요.
<yemharc> "구글링 해라"와 마찬가지같은거죠
<hacking_u> 매트릭스...
<gonyange> 움
<kizace> 음? 체널 주인장님께서 들어오셨다!!
<yemharc> 허나 고유명사화의 절대강자는 SPAM일듯........
<kizace> 아앗 냐옹님 안녕하세요~
<kizace> 스팸...
<gonyange> 아흐 더워서 몽롱하네
<gonyange> ㅠㅠ
<gonyange> 안녕하세요..^^
<kizace> 고유명사의 최고봉은 ...폴라로이드 ..
<kizace> 필름이 티어나오면 무조건 폴라로이드..
<gonyange> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> gonyange, 안녕하세요
<gonyange> 폴라로이드란 단편영화도 있어여.ㅋ
<kizace> ㅎㅎㅎ
<gonyange> ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 하.. 집에 들어오니...
<kizace> 눈치만 보이는구나 ㅠㅠ
<gonyange> ㅎㅎ
<gonyange> 근데..넷북에 우분투 쓰는데..해상도 조정이 안되는건가여..ㅠㅠ
<gonyange> 800x600에 고정돼있는-ㅅ-;
<kizace> 11.04는 넷북용이 안나오지 안았나요?;;
<gonyange> 넷북의 한계인가-ㅅ-;
<yemharc> 아뇨 안될리가요.............
<kizace> 못본거도 같은데;;
<yemharc> 아마 드라이버가 안 깔리신 듯...........
<gonyange> 11.04로 업글했다 먹통되서
<kizace> 그래픽 드라입버!!
<gonyange> 10.04로 돌아온..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 제 10.1인치만 해도 1280x720 잘 나옵니다......
<gonyange> ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 저 항상 궁금했던건데.
<yemharc> 적어도 그래픽 관련은 99% 드라이버 문제에요
<kizace> 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<gonyange> 갤럭시10.1에 우분투 올렸단거 봤었는데.ㅋ
<yemharc> 저요?
<kizace> 예므하르크님 ...
<kizace> 네네
<gonyange> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 전 밀이라고 부르시면 됩니다
<kizace> 어떻게 읽어야 네이티브 스피커 처럼 ;;
<kizace> 아
<gonyange> 내거에도 올릴수있으려나..ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 밀님이라고 부르면 되는군요 ㅠㅠ
<gonyange> 모토로라 줌
<kizace> 항상 궁금했었어요 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 아무튼 이만 들어가보겠습니다.
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ...
<yemharc> 제 닉네임 발음이 궁금하셨던 거군요
<kizace> 수고하셧어요^^
<gonyange> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kizace> 네 ..
<yemharc> 음.... 간단히 말하면
<kizace> 매우 궁금해서 혹시 단어인가해서 찾아봤지만..
<yemharc> 네이티브고 뭐고 사람이면 발음 안되요 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 군대간 친구 yemharc 라는 분이 나오더....
<kizace> 옘할(크)
<yemharc> 아, 그녀석 블로그인가........이글루스였죠?
<gonyange> ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> .... phpmyadmin 안뜨네요 =_+
<hacking_u> .... phpmyadmin 안뜨네요 =_=
<kizace> 넹 이글루스요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 제 정보는 찾으면 그 정도가 다입니다.
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<drake_kr> localhost/phpMyAdmin
<kizace> 헉 설마 본인이신가요?
<gonyange> 근데 안드로이드에 우분투 올리는건 어케하는거래여.ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 애초에 yemharc라는 닉네임은 (아마도) 전 세계에서 저뿐입니다
<kizace> 헉... PC 밤샘;;;
<gonyange> 움
<kizace> 많이 하셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 배필!!!
<yemharc> 적어도 구글.com에서 yemharc로 검색하면 15페이지에 걸쳐서 다 제가 관여했던 것들만 나오거든요
<gonyange> 검색해봐야징
<kizace> KLDP 가입하신지 5년하고 1주일이...
<hacking_u> drake_kr, Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf 를 apache2.conf 에다 추가했습니다.
<gonyange> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 의도치 않게 개인 히스토리를 가진 셈
<kizace> 무서운 사람...
<drake_kr> 옘x할ㅋ 라고 부르면 되는건가요? (ㅈㅅ)
<hacking_u>  병....(?)
<yemharc> drake_kr, 부왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 신선하닷ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<gonyange> 정말 그러네여.ㅋㅋ
<gonyange> 검색중.ㅋ
<kizace> ㅇ ㅏ 이게 중요한게 아니야 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> gonyange, 하나도 빠짐없이 다 접니다
<kizace> 리눅스에서 5.1체널을 테스트할수있는 먼가
<gonyange> ㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 사운드적인 프로그램이 필요햇!!!
<drake_kr> hacking_u :: 걍 깔아서 안되면 몰라요
<gonyange> ㅎㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 우분투는 뭔가 다르...
<drake_kr> 난 apt-get 으로 받아서 돌리니까 한번에 되던데
<yemharc> 우와아아아아앙
<yemharc> 퇴근이닷
<kizace> 콩그레츄 레이숑!
<yemharc> 지금 조삼모사 당했어요
<gonyange> ㅎㅎ 먼가영?
<yemharc> 오늘 야근하고 내일 일찍갈래 내일 야근하고 오늘 일찍갈래
<gonyange> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 당연히 오늘 야근해도 내일도 야근이니 오늘은 퇴근 +_+
<gonyange> 둘다 야근안한다고해여 그럼
<kizace> ㅋㅋ
<kizace> alsa 사운드 카드 설정 하는게 있네요
<yemharc> 제가 왜 이리 좋아하는지 drake_kr 님은 압니다
<gonyange> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> pc98겜 하게요?
<gonyange> 그게 머에여?ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/PC-98
<drake_kr> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/NEC_PC-98
<kizace> 펄스오디오 볼륨 컨트롤러를 설치하면 되려나
<gonyange> 아흐 더워
<gonyange> 파폭을 기본브라우저하기 끝.ㅋ
<gonyange> 피시방서 별짓 다하는-ㅅ-;
<drake_kr> pc방갈땐 usb 하나 쫄래쫄래
<gonyange> ㅋㅋㅋ
<gonyange> 아..근데 안드로이드만 세번째인데..이게 넥원이는 우분투랑 더 최적화가 잘돼있는데
<yemharc> 일단 들어가겠습니다.
<gonyange> 짐 스는 센세이션이랑 줌은 영 아니에여 줌은 우분투에 연결도 안돼고-ㅅ-;
<gonyange> 흑.......
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 리눅스 우분투인가요...
<drake_kr> !?
<hacking_u> drake_kr, apt-get으로 하신다는건 우분투, 민트, 데비안 중 하나이실 듯 싶은데요
<drake_kr> 우분투인디유
<drake_kr> 좀 자고 오겠심둥
<gonyange> 움
<hacking_u> 네...
<hacking_u> (열심히 xe 설치중)
<gonyange> 아 구글플러스 어플 받아야하는데
<gonyange> 마켓에 없져 구글플러스 흐
<gonyange> 움
<drake_kr> 더워서 잠이 안오네
<drake_kr> http://news.danawa.com/tv/index.php?nSeq=1988893&nOption=253
<gonyange> 어렵네-ㅅ-;
<kizace> 오랜만에 드럼질을 하러 가야겠다...
<gonyange> ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 크롬 플러스요?
<gonyange> 아흐
<kizace> 크럼플러스 저 지금 쓰고있는데
<kizace> 음....
<gonyange> 구글플러스 어케 까나여..ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 확장 프로그램을 사용못해여
<kizace> 버전이 낮아서
<kizace> 크롬플러스 말씀하시는거 아니세여?
<kizace> 웹브라우저
<gonyange> 아녀 구글플러스
<kizace> 아 그건 ....
<gonyange> 안드로이드에 깔라하는데
<kizace> 아 ..
<gonyange> 줌 이여
<kizace> 이런거구낭 ㅋ
<gonyange> ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 전 사용을 안해봐서 ..
<gonyange> 움
<Seony> kizace: 여기 오신지도 적당히 됐는데, 이젠 끊어치는 건 주의해주세요.
<kizace> 얼굴책마저 사용을 거의 안하고 있다는 ㅎㅎ
<gonyange> 어려워요..흑..ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 아 네 ㅠㅠ 저도 지금 그거 때문에 ㅠㅠ 솔직히 걱정이 원낙 버릇이 되나서 .. 바꿔야 하는데;; 좀처럼 안바뀌는 ㅠㅠ 주의 하겠습니다
<Seony> :)
<gonyange> htc나 모토나 안드로이드가 리눅스 기반인거 아닌가 왜케 안친하지-ㅅ-;;
<kizace> 헤헤^^ 몇일전에도 좀 .. 혼자 도베하는거 같아서 은근히 걱정이 되었는데 쉽게 안고쳐 지더라구요..
<gonyange> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<gonyange> 아 약속있어서 나가봐야겠네여
<gonyange> ^^
<kizace> 넴 수고하셨어요^^
<gonyange> 네..^^
<kizace> pulseaudio 프로그램이 윈도우에서의 볼륨 조절기 같은 프로그램인가 보네요
<kizace> 성공햇다+_+ 역시 노가다가 최고!
<grr> ni hao
<kizace> 어서오세요 ^^
<kizace> 음... 먼가 이상하다....
<grr> dtd?
<grr>  /_\
<kizace> 음.. 센터 소리가 격하게 크다 ㅠㅠ 이러면 안되는데
<kizace> 그르르님은 퇴근하신거예요?
<grr> ㄴ ㅔ
<grr> (...)
<kizace> 좋으시겠어요 ^^
<grr> 아직 팀발령이 안났거등요 (...)
<grr> 곧 포풍 야근이 기다리죠 /_\
<kizace> 저런... 그럼 이번에 입사하신거예요?
<grr> 음.. 정확히는 현재 대학교 4학년 1학기 까지 마친상태이구요, 4학년 1학기때 학사 인턴으로 여기 들어왔다가 7/1일부로 정규직으로 전환했어요
<grr>  /_\
<kizace> 우와 +_+
<kizace> 부럽다 ㅠㅠ
<grr> 나이만 부러우신 거겠쥬... (...)
<kizace> 음 전 젊은것도 부럽지만.. 전문직종 가지고 있는 분들이 매우 부러워요!!
<kizace> 본인이 진로를 선택해서 시작하는거니+_+ 거기에 배운만큼 얻는것도 있고 부럽부럽~
<kizace> 아훔 오늘은 짜증도 나고 .. 기분도 울적하니 맥쥬라도 한잔 하면서 기분을 풀어야 겠어요 ㅎ
<grr>  /_\...
<grr> 맥주 버프받으시구 한좀 푸셔요
<kizace> ^^ 맥쥬 버프 받고!! 오랜만에 노래방가서 격하게 한바탕 놀고 +_+!!
<grr>  'ㅅ'!
<kizace> 음... 부러워 하셔두 되요!
<grr>  /.\
<kizace> >_<b
<grr>  '3'
<kizace> -3-
<grr> -65535-
<kizace> 음?;;;
<kizace> 노래가사 절절하다.. 널 더이상은 사랑하지 않아 .. 그만 헤어져
<kizace> 기분도 안좋은데 가사가 날 울리는구나 ㅠㅠ
<grr>  /.\.. 마누라님 계시잖아요 (...)
<kizace> 전 솔로입니다만... 아까 말한 딸은 애기때부터 알던 여동생이라 딸이라고 ㅎㅎ
<grr>  (...) 죄송하옵니다 (...)
<kizace> ㅎㅎ 별말씀을요.. 원래 지금쯤이면 결혼해서 살고있어야할... 으헉 ㅠㅠ
<grr> ㅠ_ㅠ... 얼른 맥주버프를 받으셔요
<kizace> 넴 감사합니다 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 어서오세요~ 퇴근하시고 벌써 댁에 도착하셨나봐요
<jincreator> 전 직장이 없는데요.
<kizace> 아 .. 아까 나가보신다고 하셔서 퇴근하셨는줄 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 제가 낮에는 도서관 노트북석에 가 있거든요.
<kizace> 아 도서관에 노트북석이 따로 있나보네요
<jincreator> 컴퓨터석, DVD석과 같이 있습니다.
<kizace> 움.. 도서관이라는 곳은 발을 들여놔본적이 없는지라 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 요즘은 도서관에 아답타 꽂을수 있도록 되어있는자리를 별도로 만들어둬요 /_\
<jincreator> 전 부모님의 잔소리를 피해서(...)
<kizace> 최고다!
<grr> 방학 == 눈치보는 기간 (...)
<jincreator> 그리고 요즘같은 한여름에는 에어컨도 나오거든요. 집에서는 전기세 아끼느라 선풍기도 안트는데 말이죠.
<grr> 아.. (...) 저도 고시원살때 그래서 일부러 도서관갔었죠...
<kizace> 요즘은 고시원에도  에어콘이 있지 안나요?
<grr> 겜하러 ㅌㅌㅌ...
<grr> 잘안틀어줘요 중앙집중식이라..
<kizace> 화이팅!
<woolrara> 안녕하세요~
<woolrara> 아무도 없나요?
<jincreator> 네. 아무도 없어요.
<jincreator> (...)
<cartes9> 안녕하세요.. 저 있습니다..!
<jinkuk> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<jinkuk> 지금 계신분 있으시나요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<jinkuk> ㅜㅜ
<jinkuk> 리눅스 유분트
<cartes9> 우분츄!
<jinkuk> 유에스비로 깔려고 준비하고 있는데
<jinkuk> 하도 안되서요
<jinkuk> 혹시 알려주실분 계신가요.
<jinkuk> 제가 이번 최신버전 유에스비에 깔아놓고
<cartes9> 전 항상 CD-RW구워서 깔아욤..aa
<jinkuk> 아 유에스비는 안계시나요?
<jinkuk> 까는 도중에
<jinkuk> 시디롬 위치를 찾을수 없다고 계속 나와서 제가 보기엔
<jinkuk> 유에스비 위치를 알려줘야 할꺼 같은데
<jinkuk> dev
<jinkuk> 에서 유에스비 찾을수 있나요?
<jinkuk> 유에스비 위치
<jinkuk> 유에스비 디렉토리 명을 몰라서
<jincreator> 잠깐, 그러니까 지금 USB에 우분투가 설치되어 있는 건가요, 우분투 라이브 이미지가 들어있는 건가요?
<cartes9> 보통 Image를 굽지않나요
<cartes9> USB Partition으로
<jinkuk> 네 이미지를
<jinkuk> 유에스비에 넣었는데
<jinkuk> ㄱ니깐 제말은
<jinkuk> 유니버설 유에스비 인스톨러로 해서
<jinkuk> 유에스비로 바로 넣었어요
<jincreator> pendrivelinux를 권장합니다.
<jinkuk> pendrivelinux 프로그램인가요?
<jincreator> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<jincreator> 2 Burn your CD or create a USB drive 항목에서
<jinkuk> 아 이걸로 했어요
<jincreator> I would like to create a: [USB stick] 선택
<jincreator> 아니, 받으라는 게 아니라요.
<jinkuk> 네.
<jincreator> To create it, I will be using: 에서 운영체제 선택
<jincreator> 하고 오른쪽의 커다른 주황 단추 "Show me how"를 누르면 아래에 친절한 가이드가 뜹니다.
<jinkuk> 네.
<jincreator> 그 가이드대로 하세요(...)
<jinkuk> 그거 가이드 나와서 유에스비에 넣어서
<jinkuk> 제 서버 컴퓨터에
<jinkuk> 꼽았거든요
<jinkuk> 그래서 부트 되고
<jinkuk> 유분트로 들어가서
<jinkuk> 인스톨 서버 눌렀어요
<jinkuk> 그리고 키보드 세팅하고
<jinkuk> 그다음에 시디롬 위치를 자꾸 물어보는거에요
<jincreator> 서버 버전 설치하시는 건가요?
<jinkuk> 그리고 위치를 못 찾아서
<jinkuk> 네
<Seony> 그냥 속 편하게 unetbootin을...
<jinkuk> 그게 뭐에요?
<jinkuk> unetbootin?
<Seony> 구글에서 검색해보세요
<jinkuk>  네^^ 감사요
<jincreator> unetbootin이 우분투 버전이 올라가면서 어느 순간부터는 문제가 많더군요.
<Seony> jincreator, 그렇군요. 일단 제가 테스트해본 바로는 11.04까지는 잘 됐습니다.
<jinkuk> 그거에요 11.04 깔려고 하고 있어요.
<jincreator> Seony 참, 벌써 앱스토어의 Lion 에서 dmg 추출하는 방법과 파일이 인터넷에 돌아다니더군요.
<Seony> jincreator, 네. 좀 됐다죠? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥미니서버에다 라이언 설치하는데 문제가 너무 많아서 스트레스 받고있는 중입니다..
<jincreator> 참고로 제가 지금까지 USB로 설치해보면서 느낀 건데 가장 좋은 프로그램은 우분투 데스크톱에 기본으로 들어가는 프로그램이더군요.
<Seony> 맥북프로랑 아이맥은 별탈 없이 잘 설치됐는데...
<jincreator> 음...unetbootin 개발자들이 사과에만 테스트하나?
<woolrara> 혹시 11.10 알파2 설치해보신분 있나요??
<jincreator> 설치해보신건가요?
<jincreator> 빠르시네요(...)
<jincreator> jinkuk 님, 깜박 잊고 있었는데 아까 USB 말씀하셨잖아요.
<jincreator> 보통은 그냥 하드디스크처럼 /dev/sdb와 같은 식으로 잡힙니다.
<woolrara> 아뇨 저도 지금 이미지 받고 있는데 함 설치해볼려구요..
<jinkuk> 네
<jinkuk> 아 지금 하고 계속 있거든요
<jinkuk> 제가 시디롬에 유분트 시디 넣어놨었는데
<jinkuk> 계속 그게 되고 있었네요ㅕ
<jinkuk> -_-;;
<jincreator> (...)
<jinkuk> 그래서 부트 시디 날리고 하니깐 되요
<jinkuk> -_-
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 아무튼 잘(?) 해결되서 다행입니다.
<jinkuk> 감사요 아직 성공은 아니니.
<woolrara> Seony님 나가셨네..쩝..
<woolrara> 라이언 좀 물어볼려 했더니...ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 저분이 좀 심하게 멀리 사셔서 지금 새벽입니다.
<woolrara> 아... 그렇군요..
<woolrara> 짐크리에이터님은 서울이신가요?
<jincreator> 서울 근처...경기도요.
<woolrara> 네... 조인하신분은 많은것 같은데 말씀들이 없군요...
<jincreator> 원래 그래요.
<jincreator> 컴퓨터만 켜져 있지 진짜 온라인인 것은 아닌 경우가 많거든요.
<woolrara> IRC는 첨해보네요...
<jincreator> 하다보면 익숙해져요.
<woolrara> 네... 조용함에 익숙해지나요?ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 뭐, 막 떠들 때도 있습니다.
<woolrara> 크리에이터님은 황금같은 시간을 컴과  하시는군요...
<jincreator> 황금같은 시간일것까지는...
<woolrara> 이곳은 주로 어떤류의 대화가 많이 이루지나요? 걍 사는얘기??
<woolrara> 아님 질답?
<jincreator> 거의 모~든 종류!?
<jinkuk> 리눅스 깔다가
<jinkuk> 매체를 발견한수 없다고 나오면서 멈추네요
<jincreator> 부팅 CD는 우분투 데스크톱인가요?
<jinkuk> 그러면서 그냥 리눅스 명령어 내리는 dos 모드로 갔는데
<jinkuk> 잠시만요
<jinkuk> 네
<jinkuk> 데스크탑이요
<jinkuk> 서버로 받았어야 했나요?
<jinkuk> -_-;
<jincreator> 아뇨, 그게 아니라
<woolrara> 그런 문제는 아닌듯...
<jincreator> 그럼 아예 데스크톱 CD를 통해 라이브로 부팅하면 그 안에 부팅 USB 만드는 프로그램이 있거든요.
<woolrara> 진국님..
<jincreator> 그걸로 다시 서버 부팅 USB를 만들어서 해보면...너무 번거롭군요.
<jincreator> 네.
<jinkuk> 네?
<jinkuk> 네
<woolrara> 윈도우가 부팅이 되시나요?
<jinkuk> 윈도우 자체가 안깔려 있어요
<jinkuk> 컴퓨터가 순정으로 와서
<woolrara> 아...
<jinkuk> 처음에 리눅스 유분투 깔았다가 교수님께서.
<jinkuk> 제가 한번 해볼려고
<jinkuk> fdisk 로 파티션 삭제하고
<woolrara> 라이브 씨디로 부팅은 되시나요?
<jincreator> 응? 그럼 지금 접속은 어떻게 하시는 건가요?
<jinkuk> 다시 깔아볼려 했는데
<jinkuk> 처음에 한번 깔렸어요
<jinkuk> 그리고 제가 fdksk 로 날렸어요 파티션
<jinkuk> ssh 서버 깔려고 했는데
<jinkuk> 계속 안깔려서요 페키지에 같이 안들어 있는거 같아서
<jinkuk> 새로운 버전 받고 새롭게 깔려고 했죠
<jinkuk> 근데 안되네요
<jinkuk> -_-
<woolrara> ㅋㅋ
<jinkuk> 리눅스는  처음이라서.
<jinkuk> ms dos 처럼 포맷으로 깨끗하게 날리는 명령어 없어요?
<woolrara> 라이브로 부팅하시면 거기에 설치 아이콘이 나오지 않나요?
<jinkuk> 라이브로 부팅이라뇨?
<jinkuk> 라이브로 부팅하면 윈도우처럼 되요?
<jinkuk> 전 텍스트 나오고
<woolrara> 설치도중에 파티션 모두 지울수 있어요..
<jinkuk> 거기서 설치 누르죠.
<jinkuk> 설치 눌렀는데
<jinkuk> 거기서 막 설치되더니
<jinkuk> 중간에 멈췄어요
<woolrara> 그러시면 얼티 받으신것같은데요..
<woolrara> 아닌가?
<jincreator> 우분투에 얼티가 있을리가요.
<jinkuk> 유에스비 가 디스커넷트
<jinkuk> 그거 연결이 안된다고
<woolrara> 아.. 11.04인가요?
<jinkuk> 멈춰요
<jinkuk> 네
<jincreator> 아, Ulti 가 아니라 Alternative.
<jinkuk> 그거에요
<woolrara> ㅋㅋ... 죄송요..
<woolrara> 그러시면 그래픽카드가 NVIDIA인가요?
<woolrara> 제가 영어가 짧아서리..ㅋㅋ
<jinkuk> 모르겠어요~
<jincreator> 잠깐, 지금 진석님 서버 버전 설치하시는 것 아닌가요?
<jinkuk> 네
<woolrara> 제가 알기로 현재 최신의 NVIDIA 그래픽 지원에 문제가 있어서 그래픽이 안뜨는것으로 알고 있씁니다.
<jinkuk> 아 된다
<jinkuk> -_-
<jinkuk> 잠시만요!
<woolrara> ??
<jincreator> 서버 버전은 설치가 alternative 밖에 없기 때문에 그래픽 드라이버가 상관이 없지요.
<woolrara> 네..
<woolrara> 아까 글중에는 데스크톱이라고 하셔서요..
<jincreator> 저도 잘은 모르겠는데 현재 설치하는 USB는 서버, 실수로 넣어두었던 CD는 데스크톱인것 같은데...진위는 당사자분께서...
<woolrara> 저도 그래픽카드때문에 여러번 삽질을 해서요..
<jincreator> 훗, 전 삽질이 필요없는 인텔이죠.
<jincreator> ...성능도 떨어지는 인텔이죠. T.T
<woolrara> ㅋㅋ 그러시군요.. 진리의 인텔...
<jinkuk> 앗 되네요
<jinkuk> 질문이 있는데요
<jinkuk> 터미널에서
<woolrara> ㅋ..
<jinkuk> sudo gparted
<jinkuk> 해서 파티션 왔는데
<jinkuk> 지금 3개 있거든요
<jinkuk> 그거 깨끗하게 할려면
<jinkuk> 포맷 fat32 로
<jinkuk> 하면 되나요?
<woolrara> 아뇨..
<jinkuk> 아니면 다 날리는게 낳아요?
<woolrara> 하드가 한개인가요?
<jinkuk> 네
<jinkuk> 근데 지금 3개로 파티션 되어 있구요
<woolrara> 파티션 날리시면 첨부터 다시 설치하셔야 될텐데요..
<jinkuk> 그래요?
<jinkuk> 그럼 그냥 포맷 하는게 낮나요?
<jinkuk> 그냥 도전 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 각각 용도가 있는 파티션 아닌가요?
<woolrara> 파티션이나 포맷을 하실려는 용도가?
<woolrara> 진국님 파이팅~~~~~~
<jincreator> ...!?
<woolrara> 멋지다 포맷..ㅋㅋ
<woolrara> 용기있는자가 삽질을.... ^^;
<jincreator> 파티셔닝을 자동으로 하신 건가요?
<jinkuk> 되어 있었어요.
<jincreator> 설치 후에 되어 있었던 건가요, 설치 전에도 3개였던 건가요?
<woolrara> 전 이만 물러가겠습니다. 답변을 두명이 하니 헷갈리시겠네요..
<woolrara> 수고들 하세요.. 힘들 내시구요..~
<jinkuk> 네 감사해요^ㅆ^%
<jinkuk> 설치 전에
<jincreator> 윽! 저도 한참 부족한데...
<jinkuk> 아 이게 왜 다시 할려고 하냐면
<jinkuk> 처음에 우분트를 깔았거든요
<jincreator> 네.
<jinkuk> 그리고 계정도 생성하고
<jincreator> 네.
<jinkuk> 그리고 ssh 서버를 깔려고 하는데
<jincreator> 네.
<jinkuk> 안되는거에요
<jincreator> 이상하지만 아무튼 네.
<jinkuk> 그래서 검색하고 제가 생각해보니
<jinkuk> ssh 페키지가 기존에 깔려있던 우분트에 없는거 같더라구요
<jinkuk> 그래서 따로 ssh 서버 받기가 그래서
<jinkuk> 그냥 우분트 높은 버전으로 깔면 괜찮을꺼 같아서
<jinkuk> 그렇게 할려고 했죠
<jinkuk> 그래서 새로 받고
<jinkuk> 우분트 유에스비로 실행 했어요
<jinkuk> 그럼 그 전에 기존에 깔려 있던게 있잖아요
<jincreator> 네.
<jinkuk> 그거 파티션으로 나뉜거 아직 있어요
<jinkuk> 그거 무시하고 그냥 깔아도 되나요?
<jinkuk> 깔면서 지우는거 있나요?
<woolrara> 있어요..
<jincreator> 아, 아직 새로 설치 안하신 거군요.
<jinkuk> 네
<woolrara> ㅋㅋ 그렇게 되셨군요..
<jinkuk> 이렇게 된거죠.
<jincreator> 아, 드디어 이해가 가네요(...)
<woolrara> 뭐 걍 다시 설치하시면서 파티션 모두 지우기하시면 될듯..
<jinkuk> 아 죄송해요 두서없이 물어봐서
<jinkuk> ㅋㅋ
<woolrara> 그리고 SSH서버는
<jinkuk> 네.
<woolrara> 콘솔에서 sudo apt-get install openssh 하시면 됩니다.
<jinkuk> 네^^
<woolrara> 아니면 시냅팁 관리자에서 검색하셔도 되구요..
<woolrara> 설치는 11.04를 하시면..
<jincreator> sudo apt-get install ssh 입니다.
<woolrara> 종료 버튼에... 시스템 설정있습니다.
<woolrara> 그화면에서 찾아보시면 시냅틱관리자 있어요..
<woolrara> openssh가 아니든가요?ㅋㅋ 기억이 가물가물...
<jincreator> 응? 근데 그러면 이전에 설치되어있는 우분투에 ssh 서버 설치만 하시면 밀고 새로 설치하실 필요가 없는 거 아닌가요?
<jinkuk> 네
<jinkuk> 근데 ssh 서버 설치를
<jinkuk> 못했어요
<jinkuk> 저거 위에 수도 에피티
<jinkuk> 그거 다 했는데
<jinkuk> 안됬거든요
<jinkuk> 그래서 검색해보니 안되는거면 제꺼 우분트에 ssh 페키지가 없어 그 소스 받아서 깔아야 한다고 그래서
<jinkuk> 그거 어떻게 하는지 몰라서 걍
<woolrara> ㅋㅋ.. 그럼 먼저 sudo apt-get update 하시고...
<jinkuk> 까는김에 최신버저능로 깔자 했죠.
<jinkuk> 네
<woolrara> 그다음 sudo apt-get upgrade 하신 다음 해보세요..
<jincreator> jinkuk 님, 설치된 우분투 버전이 어떻게 되나요?
<woolrara> 패키지 리스트 갱신 안되어 있으면 그런 경우 발생합니다.
<jinkuk> 아..
<jinkuk> -_-
<jinkuk> 설치된 버전은 모르겠어요
<jinkuk> 근데 인터넷 연결이 안되있다고 나오는데 상관없나요?
<woolrara> 어... 연결되어 있어야죠..
<jincreator> 당연히~ 상관있죠!
<woolrara> ㅋ
<jinkuk> 뒤에 인터넷 선 연결되있고
<woolrara> IP를 ...ㅋㅋ
<woolrara> 그럼 전 이만 물러가겠습니다 진짜루요..ㅋ 수고들 하세요..
<jincreator> 끙...좀 더 도와주시지...
<jinkuk> 다시 하고 있어요
<jincreator> jinkuk 님, 터미널에서 lsb_release -a 치면 버전이 나옵니다.
<jinkuk> 인터넷 검색하면서
<jinkuk> 한번 깔줄 알고 설정 하면 다음부턴 괜찮을꺼 같은데. 처음이 어렵네요
<jinkuk> 아 감사요^^
<jincreator> 근데 그럼 현재 우분투는 그래픽 환경이겠네요.
<jinkuk> 네.
<jinkuk> 지금 네트워크 맞추고 있어여ㅛ
<jinkuk> 질분 하나 더 할게요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 네.
<jinkuk> 넷 마스크랑 게이트 보는법 어떻게 해요?
<jinkuk> 학교에서 준건데 지금 푸티로
<jinkuk> 다른 서버 들어와 있거든요
<jinkuk> 이 서버 알아내면 다 똑같아서 괜찮은데 자기 정보 보는 명령어좀
<jincreator> sudo ifconfig
<jincreator> 유선이시면 eth0 항목 보시면 됩니다.
<jincreator> 아, 그냥 sudo ifconfig eth0 하면 유선만 뜹니다.
<jinkuk> 게이트웨이는
<jinkuk> 어떻게 봐요?
<jincreator> 잠시만요...
<jincreator> sudo route
<jinkuk> 오 감사요
<jinkuk> 주무시나요
<jinkuk> 진크리에터님
<jincreator> 아직은요...
<hacking_u> 안녕하세요
<jinkuk> 오 감사요
<jinkuk> 드디어 다 깔렸네요.
<jinkuk> 아
<jinkuk> 진크리에ㅌ이터님
<jinkuk> 계속 아까와 같이 ssh 가 안깔리네요
<jinkuk> 다
<jinkuk> 페키지가 안되어 있다고 나오는데요
<jincreator> 이런...샤워하는 사이에 나가버리셨네...
<hacking_u> jincreator 이제 끊기겠군
<hacking_u> 아니 이미 끊겼나
<jincreator> 응. 이미 끊겼어.
<jincreator> (...)
<hacking_u> 허ㄹ
<hacking_u> jincreator, 안자냐;;
<kkb110_> dd
<drake_kr> ee
<kkb110_> http://gstreamer-devel.966125.n4.nabble.com/attachment/973529/0/sinwave.py
<kkb110_> http://gstreamer-devel.966125.n4.nabble.com/attachment/973529/0/sinwave.py
<kkb110_> d
<drake_kr> e
<taemin> f
<drake_kr> g
<kkb110_> taemin: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3507746/use-python-gstreamer-to-decode-audio-to-pcm-data
<kkb110_> taemin: http://talk.maemo.org/archive/index.php/t-63124.html
<MBP^Seony> 여기 설마 맥미니서버 쓰시는 분은 없겠죠? 라이언 설치 안되서 죽겠네요..
<kkb110_> taemin: http://tohno-chan.com/mp3/src/32_-_Aria_da_capo_(Reprise).mp3
<taemin> MBP^Seony, rEFIt 날리고 해보세요
<MBP^Seony> taemin, 그게 맥 앱스토어에서 나오는 에러메시지라서요..
<Chat7806> hello ,what's up , is there any one from korea ?
<cheayuncho> 아으.... 배아펑..
<cheayuncho> 요즈음 아침만먹으면 배가아프고 ㅍㅍㅅㅅ네요..
<MBP^Seony> 스트레스를 많이 받으시나보네요
<grr> ni hao
<cheayuncho> 중꿔이?
<cheayuncho> 중국말 못합니다 desu.
<cheayuncho> 니하오~
<grr> xie xie
<cheayuncho> 시상식가야된다니
<grr> xa nio xi mu ra?
<drake_kr> ni xhi falo ma?
<grr> of course.
<cheayuncho> 당신은 알고 계십니까?
<cheayuncho> ?????
<grr> mai cha xua no ra kio ma na
<cheayuncho> 외국어요
<MBP^Seony> 제 동생도 중국에서 대학 나왔는데, 중국어가 보는 것만큼 어렵진 않다고 하더라구요..
<grr> 죄송합니다 저것 멋대로 쓴거지 절대 중국어가 아니니 오해하지 마시길 바랍니다 ( __)
<cheayuncho> 번역기가
<cheayuncho> 오타 제안마구해주던;;
<grr> ;;;
<cheayuncho> 아흐 배아퍼 ㅠㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> facebook 댓글 보셨죠
<cheayuncho> 페북 임시 정지입니다
<cheayuncho> 내일쯤이나 될듯
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 배아프면 똥을 싸야지..
<grr>  /_\...
<cheayuncho> 재활성화하려면 23시간 30분이 지나야 합니다. 완료되면 이메일을 전송해드립니다.
<cheayuncho> 똥싸두 그래요
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 병원가요
<cheayuncho> 약먹어야죠..
<cheayuncho> 가난해서 갈돈없어유...
<drake_kr> ... 10대가 아닌것 같다..
<MBP^Seony> 배 아픈 위치를 확인해보시고 웹서핑 좀 해보세요.
<MBP^Seony> 이런 건 구글링 말고 네이버에서 검색하시면 쉽게 나옵니다...
<cheayuncho> 근데 요게 집에있는 한약환? 같은거
<cheayuncho> 먹으면 몇분이따가 잠잠해집니다
<MBP^Seony> 금단현싱아군.
<MBP^Seony> 농담입니다. ㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 근데 참을만합니다? 전에 스트레스성 임파선절염 걸려서 하루종일 배가아파본적이있엇거든요
<MBP^Seony> 지금 관광책자 타이핑 하고있는데, 참 내가 봐도 손발이 오그라드는 말들이 많네..
<drake_kr> cheayuncho :: 10대 맞지요?
<drake_kr> 무슨 벤자민버튼도 아니고.. -ㅅ-
<cheayuncho> 네
<cheayuncho> 팔팔중3입니다
<drake_kr> 주위에 위장병약 먹고있는 친구들 없지요? ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 방학입니다..
<cheayuncho> 게다가 당연없죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> http://www.dell.com/kr/p/alienware-laptops?avt=price
<cheayuncho> 델의위엄이네요 게이밍놋북을 사면
<cheayuncho> 미니노트북을공짜로;;;;
<cheayuncho> 본 제품 구매시 델 미니 노트북을 무료로 증정합니다! 선착순으로 30명만 ! 지금 바로 구매하세요!
<cheayuncho> 후덜덜
<drake_kr> xps 좋음요
<cheayuncho> 아랫집에서
<cheayuncho> 올라왓네요 ㅡ,ㅡ;;
<cheayuncho> 우퍼소리때문에 화나서
<cheayuncho> 근데 아랫집이 맨날 뛰어서 쿵쿵거리는소리가 우리집으로 올라와서
<cheayuncho> 맞대응한거라;;
<drake_kr> 흠;
<drake_kr> 맞대응은 님이 해봤자 별 효과 없음요
<cheayuncho> 저야 음악을 아랫집걱정없이 틀을수있는기쁨
<drake_kr> 저는 뭐
<drake_kr> 아랫집에 사람이 안삶
<cheayuncho> 근데 이게 머리를울리는엄청난
<cheayuncho> 충격파가 소스란이 크리티컬뜨는거라
<cheayuncho> 음악을 거의하루종일 틉니다
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-22
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 헤비메탈류 트시것네 -ㅅ-
<cheayuncho> 헤비메탈은 취향이아니지만
<cheayuncho> 약간 메탈은틀어요
<cheayuncho> 락쪽이랑
<cheayuncho> 덕분에 베이스드럼소리가 빠빵
<drake_kr> 아랫집애들이 몇살이길래..
<drake_kr> 한 8살쯤 되나
<cheayuncho> 초등학생일겁니다
<cheayuncho> 개념없어요
<cheayuncho> 엘리베이터에서도 뛰던
<grr> 특정사이트 막히네.. ssh 터널링 할까...
<drake_kr> mp3 511G
<drake_kr> 완료다
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 채연님이 주의를 좀 주세요 그런 애들은..
<cheayuncho> 그쪽 부모가개념이없어서
<cheayuncho> 좋은말로도타일러보고
<grr> 자식 기죽인다고 뭐라칸다거나..
<cheayuncho> 부모님이 진짜 뛰어난 협상가수준으로하지만
<cheayuncho> 몇일안에 다시그러더군요..
<drake_kr> 그러고보니
<drake_kr> 전 중딩들 싸가지없는 애가 있었는데
<drake_kr> 고딩때 야구빳다 함 드니까 조용해지던데..
<cheayuncho> 대부분 요즈음 중딩들 개념없어요..ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 앰프 한쪽채널이
<cheayuncho> 죽엇네...
<grr> = =
<drake_kr> 아 컴터 업글하고싶다
<grr> i5 센디 빨라요
<grr> 패넘 I  x3 어캐썼나싶으
<grr> 싶을정도루
<drake_kr> 영상보니까 페넘이나 프로푸스나 비슷비슷하더만
<grr> e8300 이랑 둘다 써봤는데
<grr> e8300이 월등해요
<drake_kr> 근데 전 PC방 가면 채연님 같은분 많이 이용해먹는데..
<drake_kr> 초딩들 시끄럽게 떠드는거.. 교복입은 중딩한테 가서 "야 쟤들 진압하면 천원" 그러면 가서 존내 패던데..
<drake_kr> e8300같은거 모름
<grr> 울프데일 /_\
<drake_kr> 아직 뭐 딱히 바꿀만한 타임은 아닌듯
<cheayuncho> 우덜덜..
<cheayuncho> 심부름센터도아니고 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아저씨들이 애기들한테 뭐라해봤자 콧방귀도 안 뀌지만
<drake_kr> 형들은 존내 무서워하는듯
<grr> 이이제이
<cheayuncho> ㄷㄷ
<grr> 오랑캐로 오랑캐를 무찌른다. 강감찬 장군 짱!
<drake_kr> 이제 슬슬
<cheayuncho> 베이스빠방한 클럽 Dj믹스된거 들어야징
<cheayuncho> 어디 좋은 인터넷라디오 채널있낭
<drake_kr> 음악을 들어볼까..
<drake_kr> 요샌 왤케 서영은누님이 좋냐
<cheayuncho> 작곡프로그램실행!!
<cheayuncho> 직접 DJing시작
<cheayuncho> 내컴이이상한건지
<cheayuncho> ASIO는 항상 제대로 장치를 못닫아서 직접닫아야됨 ㅠㅠ
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> hi
<yemharc> 음..........
<grr> oops
<yemharc> 오늘 SKT에서 보안점검 실시가 나온다는데
<yemharc> 전 어제 퇴근하고서 전화로 들었을 뿐이고
<grr>  /_\
<yemharc> 보안 책임자로 되어 있는 이사는 출근을 안 할 뿐이고
<yemharc> (..........)
<yemharc> .........단속은 아니니 뭐, 알아서들 하겠지 (- _-a)
<grr> 으.. 모니터 한번 사보려니
<grr> 비싸네요 = =
<yemharc> 무슨 모니터요?
<grr> LCD요
<grr> IPS패널 + LED 백라이트 + TV수신 + 무결점
<grr> ...
<cheayuncho> ...
<cheayuncho> 자작을 고려하심이
<grr> 22~24인치 사이로 보니까 30 찍네요
<grr> 오픈프레임으로요?
<cheayuncho> 오픈프레임시장이 크게메리트는없다고는하지만
<cheayuncho> 몇만원차이가 은근커지기에..
<grr> 음... 그런거 파는데서 무결점 LCD도 파나요?
<cheayuncho> 있을걸요
<grr> 찾아봐야겠네요
<cheayuncho> 고건 잘모르겟네요 ㄷㄷ
<yemharc> grr, 30정도면 지를만 하지 않아요?
<yemharc> cartes9, 안녕하세요
<grr> 한 20 중반까지 생각하고 있었거든요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> .................OME
<cartes9> OMG?
<cartes9> OME?
<yemharc> 3단변신 귀여니가 교수가 된다는군요
<yemharc> (..........)
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<grr> 엉덩국 너도 할 수 있다!
<cartes9> yemharc, 저 인제 웹표준핵심가이드북 책 거의 다 읽어갑니다;;
<cartes9> 416페이지까지 읽었어요
<cartes9> 그리고 키보드도 샀어요^_^
<yemharc> 많이 보셨네요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 뭔가 중간 감상이라도 한말씀 어떠신지?
<cartes9> 주로 이책에 나온방법은 포지셔닝하고 div감싸기 플로트를 이용해서 CSS디자인을 하네요
<cartes9> 포지셔닝을 좀더 공부해야겠어요
<cartes9> 그리고 div는 과연 최소한만써야할것인가, 좀더 자유롭게 써도 될것인가도 의문스럽네요
<cartes9> IE6는 좀 안써줬으면 좋겠어요 다들
<yemharc> 그럼 이제 웹표준이라는게 뭔지 알것같은가요?
<cartes9> 네 알것 같아요
<cartes9> XHTML로 잘 의미론적으로 컨텐츠를 마크업해서
<cartes9> CSS코드에 모양에 관련된 내용은 전부 담는거죠
<cartes9> 전 아직 HTML5는 몰라서 XHTML1.0마크업 합니다aa
<yemharc> 흠........
<yemharc> 플래쉬는 웹표준입니까?
<cartes9> w3c 표준규격은 없죠뭐..
<cartes9> adobe 표준입니다
<cartes9> 웹표준이란 말은 결국 W3C표준이란 말인것 같네요
<yemharc> 음........
<yemharc> 아직 약간 아쉬운 대답이긴 합니다만...... 그래도 열심히 공부하셨네요
<cartes9> 웹표준의 본질적인 것에 대한 질문이에요?
<cartes9> 전 그런건 공부안했어요
<yemharc> 아뇨 본질적인거나 뭐 이런것보다요
<cartes9> 그냥 아까말한듯이 의미를 잘살린 요소들로 마크업해주고, 그걸 가지고 CSS디자인해주고.. 그게 끝;;
<cartes9> 그담에 php공부할까 생각중이에휴
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 옘핡님 말씀하세요^^
<cartes9> 본질적인거나 뭐 이런것보다요?
<yemharc> 원론이고 뭐고 사실 웹표준웹표준 난리들을 치는데, 결론은 이거죠.
<yemharc> "뭘 가져다 쓰건 니들이 말하는 멀티플랫폼 지켜주면 되는거 아녀"
<cartes9> 크로스플랫폼
<yemharc> 넵 크로스플랫폼
<cartes9> 좋네요
<yemharc> 전에는 상당히 HTML5라던가에 목을 매는 모습이셨는데
<cartes9> 어느 플랫폼에서나 대부분 다 잘나오는거
<cartes9> 아.. 제가 HTML5에 목을 매는 모습이었어요? 우왕..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 정확히는 W3C가 진리닷! 에 거의 근접했었죠
<cartes9> 맞아요
<cartes9> W3C가 진리닷
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 웹표준이아니고 W3C표준이네요
<cartes9> 알고보니
<cartes9> 더 씨야를 넓히고 보니요..
<yemharc> 그런거죠
<yemharc> 그래서 왜, 초기(?)에 제가 말했던 "웹표준은 권고사항이지 강제사항이 아니다"라는게 그런 말이었던거죠
<cartes9> 아 W3C표준만 있는게 아니고 다른 웹도 있다고 그런말씀이시죠?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그러니까 법이라는건 강제성이 있고, 강제성을 가지려면 하나로 확립이 되야 하는데
<yemharc> 사실 사람들이 떠드는 웹표준이라는건 강제성이 있는 법도 아니고, 따지고 보면 그 실체도 없는 환상 같은거니까 drake_kr 님이 말하신 "웹표준 그런거 없음"이란 결론이 되는거라 봅니다
<yemharc> 그니까 뭐 이런 쓸데없는 말 다 집어치우고 결론은 "니들이 원하는 크로스플랫폼만 지켜주면 될거아녀"  ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 웹접근성을 지켜주는 최적이 방법이
<cartes9> 웹표준스타일로 작성하는것이다
<cartes9> 라고
<cartes9> 책 인트로덕션에는 씌여있긴해요
<cartes9> 전 그래서 그거에 영향을 받았나봐요
<cartes9> 타당한지 탐구해보지는 않았지만 대략 맞는말 같은데용..
<yemharc> 오, 좋은 말이네요
<yemharc> [웹표준 스타일]은 뭐라고 생각하시나요?
<cartes9> Jeffrey Zeldman, 댄 시더홈, mezzoblue
<cartes9> 이런 사람들이 지향하는 기법들과 스타일을 따라가는게
<cartes9> 전 웹표준 스타일이라고 생각해용
<cartes9> one page web sites도 언제부터 트렌드이더군요 외국웹은..
<yemharc> 그 사람들이 지향하는 기법은 뭔가요?
<cartes9> CSS꽁수를 많이쓰는거져
<cartes9> 모양표현을 XHTML문서에서 안하고 CSS테크닉으로 넘기는거아닌가여?
<yemharc> 아니......전 몰라서 물어보는거에요;;
<cartes9> XHTML문서는 CSS없어도 기본 스타일로
<cartes9> 아까말했듯이 HTML문서는 골격만을 제공해주고
<cartes9> 의미를 살린 요소들로 문서컨텐츠를
<cartes9> 마크업해주는거죠
<cartes9> 그다음에 할일이 잘 마크업된문서를 CSS테크닉들을 사용해서
<cartes9> 시각적표현들을 해주는거죠
<cartes9> csszengarden, Jeffrey Zeldman, A list apart 이런곳에서 나온 CSS테크닉들이요
<cartes9> WaSP
<yemharc> 그러니까 기존의 중구난방 표현 방법들을 대부분 CSS로 몰아 넣어서 구현한다 이 말이네요
<yemharc> jincreator, 어서와요
<grr> ni hao
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> http://www.webstandards.org/
<cartes9> CSS도 깔끔하면 좋겠지만
<cartes9> XHTML코드가 깔끔해야되여
<yemharc> XHTML 코드가 깔끔하다?
<yemharc> XHTML에 브라우저 특화 코드가 있나요?
<cartes9> 브라우저 특화 코드가 뭐에요?
<cartes9> 특정브라우저만을위한 코드?
<cartes9> user-agent-specific codes?라고 해야하나요ㅗ
<yemharc> 음........
<cartes9> http://www.webstandards.org/
<yemharc> 예를 들면 IFRAME은 IE 전용.........같은거요
<cartes9> 여기가 주로 주도해온곳 같아요
<cartes9> 브라우저 특화코드 없을껄요
<cartes9> iframe은 HTML4에서
<cartes9> 채택되었어요
<cartes9> w3c표준으로
<cartes9> 그러고는 XHTML1.0 transitional에서 허용만해주고 XHTML1.0 Strict에선 없애버린걸로 알아요
<cartes9> deprecated라는 말을 쓰던가요
<jincreator> 현재 주제에서 좀 다른 이야기인데...mysql 암호에서 특수문자가 허용이 안되나요?
<yemharc> jincreator, 음? 먹을텐데요
<jincreator> 우분투에서 mysql 패키지 설치하면 암호를 설정하는 단계가 있는데 특수문자 쓰니 에러나네요(...)
<cartes9> ...
<yemharc> cartes9, iframe이 w3c에 들어가 있던 녀석인가요?!
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<jincreator> 그냥 dpkg 문제인가?
<cartes9> 채택해버렸어요
<cartes9> 그런걸로 알아요
<yemharc> <-오늘 처음 알았습니다
<yemharc> jincreator, 에러메세지가 뭐에요?
<grr> 아
<jincreator> 어제여서 정확히 기억은 안나는데 암호 설정에 실패했다는 내용이었던 걸로 기억합니다.
<grr> 이게 맞을려나..
<grr> 특수문자로 ! 를 넣는 그런건가요?
<jincreator> 한번 dpkg-reconfigure로 다시 해볼게요.
<grr> !나 " 나 , 같은?
<jincreator> 아, " 가 들어갔어요.
<grr> 아마 중간에 들어가면 mysql도 \"
<grr> 이러식으로 \ 를 붙여줘야 할껄요? db쿼리엔 그렇게 쓰거든요
<jincreator> 헉, 암호 설정도 \를 붙여줘야 하는군요.
<grr> 저도 안해봐도 모르겠어요 암호설정부분은 ;;
<grr> 아마 그렇지 않을까란 추측을 해봅니다
<yemharc> 아......sql 관리자 암호를 말하는게 아니었어요?
<jincreator> 아뇨, 맞아요. root 암호에요.
<cartes9> http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/present/frames.html#edef-IFRAME
<yemharc> 읭.... 그럼 상관 없던걸로 기억하는데;;
<cartes9> 옘핡님, 여기 있는것 같아요..
<jincreator> 네, 에러 뜨는군요.
<jincreator> Unable to set password for the MySQL "root" user
<jincreator> 뒤로도 몇문장 더 있지만 형식적인 거라 생략합니다.
<jincreator> 그럼 이번에는 \를 넣어볼게요.
<cartes9> 그리고 HTML4.01랑 XHTML1.0랑 XML이냐 SGML이냐만 틀리지 같은거 같아요
<yemharc> cartes9, 감사합니다 :)
<cartes9> 저도 공부가 되니까 좋은거죠^^;;
<jincreator> cartes9 님, 공부 많이 하셨나보네요.
<cartes9> jincreator, 쪼끔이요.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> jincreator, update user set password=password('123123') where user='root';
<jincreator> 아, grr 님 말씀이 맞는 것 같네요. \을 붙이니 에러없이 통과가 되었어요.
<jincreator> dpkg로 설정할 때 셸 스크립트로 돌려서 그런게 아닐까 싶네요.
<yemharc> \ 처리를 해 줘야 하는군요
<yemharc> <-특문은 귀찮아서 안 쓰는 사람
<grr>  /_\
<cartes9> jincreator, yemharc // 근데 안쓰면 자꾸 잊어버리니까..음음
<yemharc> cartes9, 이제 페이지를 만들 타이밍이 오는거에요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 3년전에도 웹표준 공부하느라 책 2권이나 봤었는데 다까먹어서 다시보는중이죠;
<cartes9> !2011-3
<cartes9> 2008일려나요
<cartes9> yemharc, 무슨페이지를 만들까용?
<kizace> 안녕하세요 -0-
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<grr> ni hao
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> http://cartes9.com/wekiweb/wekiweb_stds/home.html
<kizace> 어제 맥주 버프가 너무 과했는지 ㅠㅠ 아직도 머리가 아프네요
<grr> ㅆ_ㅆ
<cartes9> 일단 이건 인제 만든지 옛날이 되어가는데..;;
<yemharc> kizace, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> cartes9, 전에 말한것처럼 뭔가 화려한 사이트 하나 잡아서 똑같이 만들어보기 어때요
<kizace> 밀님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> http://csszengarden.com
<cartes9> yemharc, 메모해 놓을게여^^
<kizace> 아 맞다.. 드레이크님 자리에 계실까요?
<jincreator> 윽, 내 옆자리 분 1시간째 바이러스 검사를 하시는데 nprotect로 검사 후 알약으로 한번 더하고 계시네요.
<grr>  (.....)
<kizace> 근성가이!!
<grr> 알약에 한번 대인적이 있어서...
<grr> 얘는 왜 검사를 할때마다 사운드 드라이버를 와장창 날려먹는지...
<jincreator> 뭐니뭐니해도 알약의 한때 최고의 버그는...자기 자신을 바이러스로 오인해 삭제해버린 사건이죠.
<grr> jincreator :: 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 헉 설마 .. 알약에 바이러스가 걸렸던게 아니구요?
<jincreator> 네, "버그"였어요.
<kizace> 정말 잘만든 소프트웨어 스스로 감지하기엥ㄴ 알약도 불필요한 존재임을 감지하고 과감히 삭제!!
<grr> 아 알약에 대해 들은 재밌난 이야기가 있었는데 그것은 30일날 기회가 되면 말씀드릴께요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> yemharc, IE6에서 CSS2.1선택자들 다 먹히게 하는 자바스크립트 라이브러리 혹시 알아요? 몰라서;;;
<yemharc> cartes9, 예전부터 말했습니다만 전 웹쪽은 까막눈이에요;;
<yemharc> <-php 문법도 모릅...
<cartes9> 아 맞다
<cartes9> lisp하신다고 하셧죠?
<cartes9> aaa
<jincreator> javascript:alert("10년도 더 된 이 브라우저는 지원하지 않습니다");
<jincreator> ...라고 당당히 말할 수 있는 날이 대한민국에는 언제쯤 올까요?
<grr> jincreator :: 조선일보 IE6 지원안한다 그러면 거기 사무실 폭파됩니다 (...)
<jincreator> http://forums.mozilla.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=45043
<jincreator> 옥션과 지마켓에서 10년이 되어가는 ie6는 지원하면서 2년밖에 안된 Firefox 3.5는 아예 사이트를 보지도 못하도록 차단해버렸답니다.
<grr>  /_\
<kizace> 음 전 집에들어왔으니... 살림을 시작해 봐야 겠다는...
<kizace> 먼저 마늘부터 까고 오겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<grr> (.....)
<kizace> 음 갑자기 델류즈가 안된다 ㅠㅠ
<stack> cobbler 서버 구축해보신분 계세요?
<jincreator> 해보지는 않았지만 cobbler 패키지가 우분투 저장소에 올라와 있기는 하네요.
<jincreator> 근데 이거 맛있어보이는 음식 이름이기도 하군요.
<stack> jincreator , 맛있어 보인다니 다행이네요...ㅋ
<stack> 데이터 센타를 가지고 있는 it기업의 경우 수많은 서버에 어떤식으로 os를 인스톨하나요?
<stack> 예를들어 이미지를 동시에 뿌린다거나...
<kizace> 후하 다했다 ㅋ
<kizace> 1시간 넘게 걸렸네 좀더 수련이 필요하겠는걸 ㅋ
<kizace> 어서오세요~
<grr>  /_\
<grr> kirace :: 홈플러스에서 깐건 사시면...
<kizace> 움 ..
<kizace> 할머니 모시고 살다 보니까 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 그런건 절대 안사셔용 ㅠㅠ
<grr>  /_\
<junshine> 안녕하세요 처음뵙겠습니다.
<junshine> ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 어서오세요 ^^
<grr> 안녕하세요
<junshine> 이런곳이 있는지 첨 알았네요
<kizace> ㅎㅎ 좋은곳이예요 ㅎㅎ
<junshine> 다들 우분투를 사랑하시는 분들 ???
<kizace> 전 우분투를 막 시작한 꼬꼬마 초보 예요 ㅎㅎ
<junshine> 저는 더초보 인것 같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<junshine> 리눅스는 어렵군요 처음이라 그런지
<yemharc> 후우.............
<grr> 저도 리눅스 사용법은 잘 모릅니다 (...)
<yemharc> grr, 멀쩡하던 녀석이 갑자기 드라이버 모듈이 깨졌...........
<grr> yemharc :: 킁......
<jincreator> 역시 브로드컴(...)
<jincreator> 잠시 졸았네요.
<grr> yemharc :: = =
<kizace> 새로운 욕이 생겨났네요.....
<kizace> 월요일 아침같은 X .... 무서운 욕이다
<junshine> 그런데 이곳은 어떤곳인가요 어떤 곳인지 궁금하네요 첨이라 ^^
<grr>  (....)
<grr> 그냥 IT관련 이런저런 이야기들을 하는곳 이랄까요 /_\...
<kizace> 음 포럼 채팅룸 같은곳이라 해야할까요?;;
<grr> 모르는거 있으면 서로 돕기도 하고 /_\
<junshine> 아하
<kizace> 그르르님은 무서운 분이니까 너무 가까이 가시면 안되요 물지도 몰라요
<grr>  (....)
<junshine> ㅎㅎ
<grr> = =
<junshine> 조용하네요
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 다들 일을 시작할 타이밍이라서요 (...)
<junshine> 직업이
<junshine> 그렇군요
<junshine> 런치타임이 피크
<grr> 3~5시쯤 잉여함이 폭발할때 좀 활발하더라구요
<junshine> ㅋㅋ
<junshine> 그렇군요
<junshine> 자주 들어오시나 봐요
<yemharc> 아 진짜 센트 x덩망이네
<grr> centos요?
<yemharc> 네
<junshine> ㅋㅋ
<grr>  /_\
<junshine> 센트오에스
<yemharc> 이런걸 좋다고 쓰는 사람들 이해가 안되네........
<yemharc> 차라리 페도라를 쓰지
<grr> (...)
<junshine> 어떤 리눅스가 쓰기 좋을까요
<yemharc> 왜 RHEL에선 멀쩡한게 센트서는 오류에 버그 덩어리지..........
<grr> yemharc :: 제거 cent에서 컴파일했는데 버그나서 우분투로 옮겼데니까요 ㅜㅜ
<grr> 전 ubuntu가 제일 편하더라구요
<grr> 쓴지이제 한 두달 되려나..
<junshine> 그렇군요
<yemharc> 아 모르겠다
<yemharc> 재설치 하고도 이꼴이면 그냥 분투 깔고 관리서버 10개로 늘리자 (.........)
<grr>  (......)
<grr> yemharc :: 일++;
<yemharc> 커널 3.0 릴리즈!
<jincreator> 설마..유불은...아니겠죠.
<grr> 제가 바로 유저 불량 - _-
<yemharc> jincreator, 그건 아직 장담은 못하겠는데 일단 멀쩡하게 돌아가던 녀석이 넷 디바이스 모듈이 깨졌어요
<jincreator> 그러고보니 CentOS 최신버전이 나온지 얼마 안되었네요.
<yemharc> 근데 찾아보니 리포팅이 있긴 있어서
<yemharc> 아마 센트 문제가 아닌가 싶어요
<jincreator> 덕분에 칼퇴가 점점 멀어지시는군요.
<grr> 아아.. ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> jincreator, 칼퇴를 불러오는 부적도 다운받았는데 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 으잉! 그런 부적도 있어요?
<grr> (....)
<yemharc> .............그냥 이미지 파일이에요 (...........)
<grr> (...)
<jincreator> 배경화면인가요?
<yemharc> 네
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> 변종도 많아요
<yemharc> 야근을 막아주는 부적이라던가.......
<jincreator> http://clien.career.co.kr/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=park&wr_id=6709830
<jincreator> 이건가보군요.
<junshine> 와우
<junshine> 보고말았네여
<grr>  (.......)
<grr> 저도 곧 붙이게 될거 같네요 (....)
<yemharc> 네 바로 그겁니다
<grr> 하지만 전 자유가 있을때 이 자유를 즐기겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ......설정 백업한다고 tarball 만들고서 밀어버릴뻔 (.....)
<grr> = =;;
<grr> yemharc :: 단순히 제 생각인데 말이죠..
<yemharc> ?
<grr> 그런거 백업해서 새로 깐다거나 그러는일이 사실 비일비재하잖아요?
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<grr> 실수로 잘못해서 날려먹구 T_ 하는 경우도 많구요
<yemharc> 네
<grr> 차라리 여분의 하드 몇개 냅두고
<grr> 새로깔꺼면 여분의 하드를 꼽고 여기다 설치하고 설정파일을
<grr> 원래하드에서 가져온후에
<grr> 원래하드를 여분으로 돌린다거나...
<yemharc> 아..................................
<grr> 이런게 좋을거 같다고 예전부터 생각을 해왔었습니다
<yemharc> 그런 용도라면 제 개인적 소유(?!)로 6개 정도 있는데
<yemharc> 지금 손대는건 회사 서버가 아닙........
<grr> .....
<yemharc> 그 사무실 합쳤다는 곳에서 가져온거........
<grr>  (....)
<yemharc> 왜 제가 하는지는 묻지 말아요 슬프니까
<grr> yemharc :: T_T 제가 술이라도 한잔 부어드릴께요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 하나의 마우스/키보드를 여러 개의 리시버로 연결할 수 있는 그런 제품이 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 관리하는 피씨가 여기저기 있고 거기에 리시퍼가 하나씩 꽂혀있고, 저는 하나의 키보드/마우스만 들고댕기는 거죠...
<kizace> 음....
<Work^Seony> 로지텍 유니파잉 리시버가 좋긴 한데, 그건 반대의 기능을 하더라구요...
<kizace> 리시버 있는 제품을 리시버만 구입해서 등록만 하면 될꺼 같은데;;
<yemharc> 어........보통은 단자 하나에 여러대 연결용 리시버가 대다수 아닌가요
<kizace> 제꺼가 아이락스 제품인데요?마우스 교체했는데 리시버는 그냥 그대로 쓰는거라고 하던데요
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 네. 저는 그 반대를 원하거든요...
<Work^Seony> kizace, 한 번 검색해봐야겠네요
<kizace> 넴 각 리시버 마다 제품 등록 방법이 있으니까요
<kizace> 등록 셋팅만 해두면 범위 안에 들어가면 사용 가능해질꺼 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 보통 리시버들이 그렇게 재프로그래밍할 수 있는 게 별로 없더라구요
<kizace> 아 .... 사용하시는 제품이 로지텍 재품이세요?
<Work^Seony> 지금은 로지텍인데, 여러 개의 리시버만 쓸 수 있다면 아무 거나 써도 상관은 없거든요...
<kizace> 아 ...
<Work^Seony> 몇몇대 피씨들이, 키보드/마우스 연결하기 참 곤란한 데에 장착되어있는데가 많아서요..
<yemharc> 보면 볼수록 이해할 수 없는 센트로구나 (...)
<kizace> 로지텍에 문의 하셔서 같은 제품 리시버를 문의 하시는게
<Work^Seony> 그게 빠르겠군요.
<kizace> 기기를 새로 구입하시는거 보다는 있는 기기를 최대한 활용하시는게 좋을꺼 같아요
<kizace> 키보드가 비슷비슷 하겠지만 그래도 적응 기간이 좀 필요하더라구요 저는 ^^;
<Work^Seony> 출장용으로만 쓸거라 괜찮아요ㅣ
<kizace> 아 ^^
<grr>  /_\
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다. 사자랑 씨름하러 고고씽~
<kizace> 수고 하셨어요
<Work^Seony> 감사합니다. 나중에 뵈요.
<grr> 들어가샤요
<grr> 들어가셔요
<jincreator> 사자랑 씨름이면...부럽네요.
<grr>  /_\... MAC이라...
<yemharc> Work^Seony, 들어가세요
<yemharc> 아.............
<yemharc> 이 센트라는 물건은 내겐 이해 불가능한 미지의 영역인듯요..........
<grr> yemharc :: 저에게 있어 yum과 apt-get의 차이일뿐.. (...)
<yemharc> 어째서 다음 레포에 접속이 되다 말다 하는거지?..........
<hacking_u> Work^Seony,  Mac OS X Lion 설치하셨나요?
<kizace> 한대 빼고 다 설치하셨다고 하신것 같아요
<kizace> 아마 한대는 싱글 코어라 설지가 안된다고 하시던데
<hacking_u> 시...싱글코어라면 옛날 PowerPC CPU 들어간건가요 ㄷ
<kizace> 자세한 스팩은 모르겠지만 그렇게 말씀하셨어요 ㅎㅎ 싱글이라 설치가 안되는군요 이렇게 말하셨던거 같운뎀
<yemharc> 음...슬슬 화난다 (...)
<grr> yemharc :: 이럴떄 필요한 와장창!
<yemharc> grr, 문제는 어느쪽을 선택해도 화날거라는겁니다
<grr> yemharc :: (...............)
<yemharc> 뒤집어 까고 x까! 하면 돌고돌아 올테고
<yemharc> 분투깔고 x까! 하면 그대로 내 일이고
<yemharc> (................)
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 이 x같은 센트는 제대로 미러링 되는데가 없네.........
<grr> = =;
<grr> yum 대기타고 있는거에요?
<grr> centos yum 안됨을 검색하면 참 많이 뜨더라구요
<grr> 제가 쓸땐 yum update 프로세스를 강제종료하니까 됬었어요
<grr> 백그라운드로 돌고있던것 /_\
<yemharc> grr, 그런 이전 문제에요
<yemharc> 넷인스톨인데
<yemharc> image를 못먹...........
<grr> ....
<yemharc> http://centos.tt.co.kr/5.6/os/x86_64
<grr> 싸다구를 후려요
<grr> ..
<yemharc> http://ftp.daum.net/centos/5.6/os/x86_64
<yemharc> .......뭐가 문제냔 말이죠
<grr> 리눅스니까 껐다 켜볼수도 없고...
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 아오................
<drake_kr> 아 자고일어났더니 저에대한 언급이 되어 있군요.
<yemharc> drake_kr, 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<grr> ni hao
<drake_kr> xiao xiao
<jincreator> ...밥먹으로 갑니다.
<kizace> 맛있게 드세요~
<kizace> 아앗 드레이크님
<jincreator> 네, 감사합니다.
<kizace> 큰옷전문 쇼핑몰 찾았는데
<kizace> XXXXL 까지 있는듯요
<drake_kr> 음..
<kizace> 어서오세욧~
<kizace> 옷 스타일도 나름 괜찮던데 사이트 알려드릴까용?
<kizace> 유명한곳이라 아마 아실수도....
<drake_kr> 알려주세요
<drake_kr> 저도 밥좀 먹으러 갑니당
<kizace> 4XR 이라는 사이트요
<kizace> 맛나게 드셔요^^
<grr> 쌀 /_\
<yemharc> ...........
<yemharc> 분투로 ㄱ
<kizace> (__*)
<hacking_u> 아아 Thinkpad X220 사고싶네요
<drake_kr> 사요
<cartes9> 성능이 짱짱하네요
<cartes9> 무게는 1.49kg
<stack> 말하는거 하고는
<kizace> (__*);;
<cartes9> 아 제가 잘못말했나요?
<cartes9> 죄송합니다;;
<cartes9> stack님, 불쾌하셨다면 죄송합니다..
<stack> cartes9, 아니 무슨 말씀하시는거에요...채널에 틀렸습니다...님에게 한말 아니에요..
<stack> cartes9, 죄송..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<cartes9> stack, 아 휴우.. 제가 아니라니 다행입니다;;
<stack> cartes9, 오해 하셨다면 사과드립니다...
<cartes9> 다 괜찮아용 ^^
<stack> cartes9, 네 죄송합니다.
<cartes9> ^^;;
<stack> cartes9, 오늘은 별자리 운세가 맞는 날인가보네요.... 이만 퇴장해야겠습니당...ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<cartes9> 괜찮은데 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 아닙니다 괜찮아요^^*
<cartes9> 계속 미안하시다네
<hacking_u> cartes9, 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 해킹유님, 안녕하세ㅛㅇ
<cartes9> 요
<hacking_u> ㅎㅎ 스택님 급당황 ㅋ
<kizace> 저도 순간 놀랬더라는
<cartes9> 너무 다들 착해서
<cartes9> 그렇게 된것같아용^^*
<kizace> 제가 이 체널에 처음 들어와서 배운것은.. 드레이크님은 사탄이다 였습니다...
<cartes9> 왜요?
<cartes9> 드레이크님이 시탄?
<cartes9> 사탄?
<kizace> 움... 저도 그건 아직 파악을 못했어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저 사탄 맞아유
<hacking_u> grr 님이 말씀하셨죠 암
<hacking_u> 아마
<hacking_u> 아닌가;
<kizace> 전자담배를 다시 시작해볼까나...
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 오오, 잠자던 용신님....(?)
<kizace> 전 텝으로 자동완성이 전혀 안되는
<hacking_u> kizace, 정말요?
<kizace> 네 ㅠㅠXchat 로 하는데 전혀 안되서 ㅠㅠ
<hacking_u> 쩝...
<hacking_u> 저도 XChat인데 kizace 님은 왜 안되는걸까요?
<kizace> 그러게요 ㅠㅠ 뭐를 잘못 한건지 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 텝을 누르면 닉네임 창으로 옮겨 지는데 자동완성은 안되구용 ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> ha 까지 쓰시고 탭 해도요?
<kizace> 헉...
<kizace> 이..이렇게 쓰는거...였군여 ㅠㅠ
<hacking_u> 하나도 안 쓰고 자동완성은 뭐죠;;
<yemharc> 인공지능?
<kizace> ㅠㅠ 죄송해요 용서하세요
<hacking_u> 인공지능 ㄷㄷ
<hacking_u> 워우
<kizace> 그냥 텝 누르면 되는걸로 ㅠㅠ
<hacking_u> kizace, kizace kizace kizace
<hacking_u> 보통 한두 글자는 쳐야 됩니다
<kizace> hacking_u, 넴 감사합니다^^
<hacking_u> 그리고 앞 글자가 비슷한건 탭 여러번 눌러도 되고요
<hacking_u> 예를들어 k쓰고 탭 여러번하면
<hacking_u> kizace, kkb110
<kizace> 그냥 텝 누르면 다 되는걸로 생각했었어요 ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> 헉 괜히 맨션했다;
<kizace> +_+
<hacking_u> kkb110님께 죄송합니다..
<kizace> 아 덥당.. 집에 선풍기가 없으니
<yemharc> ....대체 뭐가 문제였을까
<yemharc> 전 앞으로 centos를 디스하며 살겠습니다
<yemharc> (......)
<yemharc> 후딱 망해버려라
<kizace> 분노의 발언!!
<hacking_u> yemharc, 본인이 먼저 망하시는 수도...(어??)
<kizace> 헉... 무서운 발언!!
<drake_kr> 대륙디스 굿굿
<yemharc> hacking_u, 이미 센트때문에 망했어요
<yemharc> 관리서버 +1
<yemharc> (.............)
<hacking_u> 대륙디스는 뭐죠
<hacking_u> +1이라닠ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://grr.co.kr/blog/entry/apt-get-%EC%84%9C%EB%B2%84-%EC%9E%90%EB%8F%99-%EB%B3%80%EA%B2%BD-%EC%8A%A4%ED%81%AC%EB%A6%BD%ED%8A%B8-2
<yemharc> 관리서버 = 9;
<kizace> 그르르님이 만드신거닷!!
<yemharc> drake_kr, 저 스크립트를 이렇게 빨리 쓰게 될 줄은 몰랐습니다
<yemharc> grr, 고마워요
<kizace> 서버 관리 쪽으로 공부를 한다면 어떤것이 좋을까요?
<kizace> 오라클이 진리인가요?
<yemharc> 그건 DB관리
<yemharc> 최근 유행이라면 서버 가상화, 클러스터, 클라우드네요
<drake_kr> 근데 지금 시작하는건 캐비추염
<kizace> 아 .. 비추 군요..
<drake_kr> 어차피 다른거 하다보면 자연스럽게 하게 되는거고
<kizace> 집에서 탱자 탱자 놀바에는... 뭔가를 배워보는거 어떨까 해서요
<drake_kr> 그럼 게임을 만들어 보세요
<kizace> 게임을요?
<yemharc> drake_kr, CISSP를 따게 만드는건 어떻습니까 (.....)
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> .......
<hacking_u> .......
<kizace> 왠지 두렵다 cissp
<yemharc> 저걸 획득하신다면 모두가 우러러 보게 됩니다
<yemharc> (......)
<yemharc> 음
<drake_kr> kizace :: 테트리스 만들어보세요
<yemharc> CISSP니까 중간과정이랑 하면 한 10년이면 되려나요
<kizace> 테트리스!!!
<kizace> 1....10년이나 걸리는 과정인가요?
<yemharc> 일단 실무경력이 필요하거든요
<drake_kr> grr의 경우 현재 30분이면 후다닥 만들지만 첨 만들 당시 3개월 정도 걸렸다고 했습니다
<yemharc> CCNA->CCNP->CCIE......순으로 나가는 물건입니다.
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 돈지랄 추천인가요
<drake_kr> 그리고 오늘 칼퇴 합니까
<yemharc> drake_kr, 괜찮아요. 원하지 않아도 벌면서 하게 되니까.................
<yemharc> drake_kr, 아직 모르겠습니다
<yemharc> (...)
<drake_kr> 안된다고 보고..
<kizace> 움 ..
<yemharc> ?!
<kizace> 국제공인정보시스템 보안전문가....
<drake_kr> 아 그놈의 보안 보안
<drake_kr> 차라리 상조 취직하세요
<kizace> 멋지다 이름은.. 하지만 이름이 멋질수록 악독한건 사실
<drake_kr> 그게 돈이 더 잘 될듯
<yemharc> 악독하죠
<kizace> ㅎㅎㅎ 상조 회사 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그 뭐냐
<yemharc> 명예는 따라오지만 시궁창 한복판인 그런겁니다
<yemharc> ....역시 IT에서 갑이 되려면 DBA가
<drake_kr> 제가 어디서 보고 항상 하는 얘기가 있어요
<grr>  /_\
<drake_kr> "디자이너" "프로그래머" "보안전문가" 이 세가지는 "잠시만 한눈 팔아도 자기 자리가 없어지는" 직업들이에요
<grr>  C 후로그래머는 이동할땐 많다9요 /_\
<yemharc> 요샌 눈 감았다 뜨기만 해도 없어지는 느낌이지만요.........
<drake_kr> yemharc :: ㄴㄴ, 계속 정진하는 사람한테 자리가 없어지진 않습니다..
<kizace> 훔...
<grr> drakr_kr , yemharc :: 다음주에 발령난다고 하네요, 팀도 확실히 정해졌어요.
<yemharc> 이게 다 인터넷때문........
<drake_kr> grr :: ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<grr> xie xie
<yemharc> grr, 야근의 세계에 어서오세요 (응?)
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> yemharc :: 회사 이직 인원이 많아져서 소프트웨어 개발실 환경조건을 대폭 개선한다구 왠만하면 야근은 안할 수 있는 방향으로 해보자는데 아마 안될꺼야
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 야근은 돈받고 해야 제맛
<grr> 결론은 아마 안될꺼야
<yemharc> 근데 사실 grr씨 회사는 white니 괜찮아요
<yemharc> .............white out
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 개발은 갑
<grr> 계약서는 을
<grr>  /_\
<hacking_u> 아까 야근방지부적 어디로
<kizace> 음... 하지만 제가 지금당장은 OS 하나도 재대로 만질줄 아는게 없으니..
<drake_kr> OS 만질 수준이면 존나 대단한건데요?
<kizace> 아 그렇게 되는건가요?;;
<yemharc> kizace, OS를 모르지만 개발은 하는 grr씨가 있습니다
<grr> 정확히는 니눅스 OS 동작하는것과 프로세스 돌아가는 구조 그런 큰 틀은 알고 소스도 볼줄 알지만 쓸줄을 모르는거에요
<grr> (............)
<grr> 쓸줄을 몰라요 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> ......
<yemharc> 뭔가 반대로 됐어
<kizace> 아 30일이 괜히 기다려진다>_<
<drake_kr> 테트리스라는 목적에 os는 큰 비중을 차지하지 않아요
<grr> yemharc :: http://grr.co.kr/blog/entry/apt-get-서버-자동-변경-스크립트-2?category=12
<drake_kr> 아 분도님 땜빵이 필요한디
<grr> apt-get 스크립트 완료
<yemharc> grr, 이미 받았습니다 :)
<grr> 그렇구려..
<drake_kr> grr: 내가줌
<yemharc> 자, 이제 탭 사이즈 수정하고 내 이름도 올려서 전파하자 (........................?!)
<kizace> 전파 먼저  하는분이 진정한 승리자 아닐까요?
<grr> yemharc :: ê·¿ê·¿
<drake_kr> grr: 원 개발자가 맨위에 들어가는 조건으로 배포가능?
<yemharc> 그래서 오픈소스 진영은 재배포라는 뛰어난 방법을 준비해 두었습니다
<grr> drake_kr :: ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc> ....하지만 손대기 귀찮아서 안하겠긔
<drake_kr> zlib licenese지?
<grr> 네
<grr> 학부시절에도 프로그램 만들어둔거 그냥 가져가든 말든 상관은 없었는데, 가져가 놓고 내가 했어염 뿌우  하는걸 도저히 눈꼴 사나워서 못보겠어가지구 - -
<drake_kr> zlib license도 뭐 따지고보면 bsd license하고 비슷한듯
<yemharc> 아......그런건 좀 혼내야죠
<drake_kr> 근데 bsd 가져다 "내가 만들었음요" 해도 상관은 없다능
<grr> yemharc :: 학부 과제 제출하는곳 털어서 걔 과제를 다른친구들에게 복사해줬지 말입니다
<grr>  -  _-
<yemharc> 범죄자!
<grr> 진정한 공유의 정신
<hacking_u_> KT 올레와이파이 맥주소 변경으로 접속했더니 가끔 끊기는군요
<hacking_u_> ...
<grr> 내것도 공유했으니 네것도 공유해 (...)
<grr> 내것에 니이름 달았으니 네것도 남의 이름 달아보자 (...)
<drake_kr> 난
<drake_kr> "안팔아"
<drake_kr> hacking_u_: 결정은 어떻게 하였음요?
<hacking_u_> drake_kr 님이 공짜로 해주시는거로(...?)
<yemharc> ....카이스트 서버 느리네
<drake_kr> 기각
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 젬젬젬
<drake_kr> 휴
<drake_kr> 분도님 대신 소주 한잔 하실분
<kizace> 음 소프트웨어 설치는 대한민국 서버보다는 주서버가 좀더 안정적이려나...
<drake_kr> http://grr.co.kr/blog/entry/apt-get-서버-자동-변경-스크립트-2?category=12
<drake_kr> grr: 흥하네
<grr> dtd?
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ?
<drake_kr> 니가만든 스크립트 흥한다고
<grr>  /_\; xie xie
<grr> 블로그 바꾸고 today 이렇게 높은거 첨봄..
<yemharc> 이 기세로 정규 패키지까지!!
<grr> = =;;;
<grr> 그냥 배포판에 daum을 기본으로 하시죠..
<grr> (...)
<drake_kr> 그건 안됨
<yemharc> 다음이 안해줘요
<grr> 이유는 전에 들었으니..
<grr> (....)
<grr> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=18382
<grr> 여기 또한명의 희생자가 등장했습니다 ㅜㅜ
<grr> 프로그래머 == 희생자
<drake_kr> 어?
<drake_kr> 기간을 줄였다?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> grr: 너임마 3달 걸렸다매
<grr> 언제요;
<grr> 전 옛날부터 계속 1달이라구 캤는데
<grr> 이런 허위사실 유포자
<drake_kr> 그렇구만
<yemharc> 허나 이미 사람들은 3달로 알고 있고................
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 이런 허위사실 유포자
<yemharc> 진실은 이렇게 왜곡되어 사실이 되는거죠
<drake_kr> 유언비어가 이러니까 무서운거임
<yemharc> grr = 테트리스 첫 시도 3개월
<yemharc> 떨어지지 않을 꼬리표가 된듯
<grr> ...
<grr> http://grr.co.kr/blog/entry/Tetris를-Linux로-포팅?category=1
<drake_kr> 근데 그게 중요하냐
<yemharc> 우왕 눈돌아가 @_@
<grr> 돈들어가는 후로젝트가 아닌이상 result만 중요하죠 뭐..
<yemharc> 전 지금부터 만들어도 3년 걸릴듯.............
<drake_kr> 헐
<grr> yemharc :: 뻥치면 엉덩이에 뿔 생긴데요
<drake_kr> grr: y 하고 탭 눌러봐
<grr> yemharc:
<grr> 오
<grr> 이런거군요
<grr> = =
<yemharc> grr, = =
<grr> drake_kr: 감사하옵니다
<grr> drake_kr: 키보드 치는 수고가 줄었네요
<drake_kr> 샤워하고 나갈준비해야지
<grr> = =
<grr> 내일은 사촌누나 보러 /_\
<yemharc> 흠
<grr> 자리남으면 광속같은 전화를 하라고
<grr> 언질을..
<drake_kr> 근데 대빵대신 영등포에서 7시쯤 곱순이에 소주한잔 하실분 없으신가요
<grr> 오늘요?
<yemharc> 가고는 싶은데............어흑 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<grr> GG
<grr> 영등포는 또 어디지
<grr> (....)
<grr> <- 촌놈
<drake_kr> 신도림근처
<grr> GG네요
<grr> far far far a way Kingdom 과 비슷한 위치에있네요
<grr> http://www.todaysppc.com/mbzine/bbs/view.php?id=free&page=1&sn1=&divpage=23&sn=off&ss=on&sc=on&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=114744
<grr> 삼겹살 2근에 11000이면 싼건가요? ;
<MK-BB> 흠
<kizace> 음 ...
<kizace> 2근에 11000원이면 가격이 내린거 같은데요?
<kizace> 8500원까지 봤으니 말이죠
<grr> 그 동네 슈퍼에서 무려 휴대폰 문자로 알려주네요 (....)
<kizace> 멋진 사람들 같으니 근데 돼지고기는 암돼지가 맛있어서
<kizace> 숫돼지는 좀더 싸요
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 집에 물이 떨어져서 사러가야하는데 잘됬다...
<jincreator> 수돗물 끓여드세요.
<drake_kr> 물 == 사이다?
<grr> jincreator: 자취하니까 그게 생각보다 안되더라구요
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> grr: 언제 또 와서 겹살파티 해야지
<kizace> 고기!!!!!  ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> kizace님 영등포로 오실래여?
<grr> drake_kr: 음 이번주는 약속이 있꼬, 다음주는 우분투 모임이고, 그담 주는 비고, 그담주는 여자사람
<drake_kr> 음 우분투 모임 다음주라는거군?
<grr> 그렇게 되네유
<grr> 고기 뷔폐를 턴다거나
<grr> = =
<drake_kr> 고기부페..
<grr> drake_kr: 아우 요즘따라 소고기가 그렇게 맛있어 보이더라구요
<drake_kr> 미쿡산도?
<grr> drake_kr: 저희 외삼촌이 미국산 소고기 판다니까요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59748 < grr의 가방입니다
<grr> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 회사에서 장비 핸드 캐리할때 들고 다니는 용으로는 많이 만들었는데, 백팩류는 처음봤네요
<grr> 서울역 롯데마트에서 가끔 들고다니는 용은 봤는데 메고다니는건 ;;
<jincreator> 헐, 이번 구글 로고는 드래그에 그림자까지 되는군요.
<jincreator> 대체 이런 건 어떻게 만드는 건지...정말 플래시 저리가나네요.
<grr> jincreator: google.co.kr 말씀하시는거에요? ;; 안되는데..
<drake_kr> math.round
<jincreator> 위에 모빌 뜨지 않나요?
<drake_kr> 로고 우상단 클릭
<grr> 안되는데... ie8 입니다
<drake_kr> ie8도 될텐디
<grr> http://www.google.com/logos/2011/calder11.png
<jincreator> 모빌의 "달려있는 것"에 마우스 포인터를 가져다 대면 포인터가 끌어오기가 가능한 것으로 변할텐데요.
<jincreator> ie8은...막았나?
<grr> 안되는데...
<grr> ...
<jincreator> google.com도 안되나요?
<grr> 네
<jincreator> ...막았나 보네요.
<jincreator> Firefox를 쓰세요! :)
<grr> IE 예찬론자라서 (...)
<jincreator> (...)
<grr> <- 드문 인종
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59757
<grr> = =
<jincreator> 근데 IE는 9이 최신버전 아닌가요?
<grr> 에이 전 8을 유지할겁니다.  xp유저가 6을 고수하는 것과 같은 이치지요.
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 8과 9은 천지차이로 알고 있었는데...
<drake_kr> 천지차이까지는 아니에요
<grr> 지금 일단 이 버전이면 다 되는데 굳이 바꿔야 하나, 바꾸면 안보이는 사이트가 분명 나올텐데, 라는 이유 때문 입니다.
<drake_kr> 9에서 챠크라엔진 탑재하고 디벨툴 들어간거 외엔 그닥..
<grr> 빠른 속도떄문이라면 전 그냥 제 인내력에 만족하려구요
<grr> (....)
<grr> 사실 이 이유 떄문에 많은 ie6 유저가 움직이지 않는 것이겠지요
<grr> ie6 유저 입장에서는 버티면 계속 지원해줄것이고, 회사 입장에서도 ie6 쓰는 유저를 버릴 수도 없고...
<jincreator> 악순환이군요.
<drake_kr> 지금 잘 되는걸 굳이 바꾸지 않아도 된다는식
<grr> 그렇죠... 아까 G마켓의 경우도 회사 입장에서 20%나 되는 ie6을 버리기보다 0.x% 사용자인 파폭2.5 버전을 버리는게 당연할 수도 있구요
<grr> 파폭 유저가 ie6 오래되서 버려야한다! 라고 생각한것과 같은 방식으로..
<grr> 결론은 그냥 개발자가 고생좀 많이하면 되요 - -;
<grr> 그 누구의 잘못도 없지만 개발자가 힘내야 하는 결론 T_T
<kizace> 으..음 조심스럽게 질문을 해보는데욧 .... 리눅스서버를 배우려면 .. 뭐부터 시작을 해야할까요?
<jincreator> 리눅스요(...)
<kizace> 넴
<drake_kr> 리눅스서버라..
<drake_kr> 개인 홈페이지 한번 운영해보세요
<kizace> 비트 스쿨이라는 학원을 보니까 Network Expert 과정이 있던데 음 .. 이런쪽으로 기초를 다지기 위해서 해햐할... 것들이라던가 책이라던가 ..
<grr> 개인 홈페이지에 zeus 한번 올려보시면... (....)
<drake_kr> 전문가는 기본에 충실한게 전문가
<kizace> 왠지 그르르님은 격하게 무서운것만 추천하는 ...
<grr> kizace: 제가 실패해서요 /_\
<drake_kr> 쟤는 지가 해본것 아니면 추천 안해요
<jincreator> 그거 티맥스것 아니었나요?
<grr>  (.....)
<grr> 맞아요
<grr> 군대에서 많이 쓰죠
<jincreator> 오, 그렇군요.
<grr> drake_kr: 저는 실패하고 원빈씨는 성공했어요
<drake_kr> mp3 정리는 대충 다했고..
<drake_kr> 문서정리가 남았군 ㅡ.ㅡ
<grr> zeus 테스트 버전이 동시접속이 4명인가 5명 제한이 걸려있어서 그렇지, 나머지는 같더라구요
<grr> jsp, servlet 컨테이너구요 /_\
<kizace> 움... 일단 .. 저는 그러니까;; 에 .... 기초를 다지기 위해서 참고할만한 .. 것들을 추천해주시면 감사하겠습니당 ^^ 암것도 모르는 상태라...
<drake_kr> 잉터넷.
<drake_kr> 개인 블로그 하나 만드세요.
<drake_kr> 그러면서 자기가 해봤던것 하나하나 기록하세요.
<grr> kizace: 접근을 어렵게 생각하시지 마시구 평소 쓰시던것들을 직접 구축해본다고 생각해보세요, 블로그라던가, ftp 파일서버 라던가
<kizace> 개인 블로그는 일단 개설이 되어있는게 몇개 있어요 다만 사용을 전혀 안할뿐이라
<drake_kr> (자기 컴퓨터에)
<jincreator> 네이버나 티스토리 말고요.
<kizace> 아
<kizace> 제껄 이용해서 서버를 구축해봐라.. 라는 말씀이시군여
<drake_kr> 네
<grr> 네 http://home.drake.kr/ 요런거 /_\
<grr> 커피 ㅌㅌ
<kizace> 직접 서버 운영 하시면서 만든 블로그의 대표적인 예로 드레이크님 블로그!
<drake_kr> 저거 단지 제 컴터일 뿐인데요
<drake_kr> RBS님 안들오시는거 보니까 과제 존내 하고 계시는듯
<jincreator> 무슨 과제요?
<drake_kr> 뭐 해보신대서 영단어 문제풀이기 하나 만들라고 시켰어요
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 30일에 발표함 ㅇㅅㅇ
<jincreator> ...!
<drake_kr> 발표는 뻥이구.. 발표할 각오로 준비해오시라고 했어요
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 하지만 당시는 발표를 시킨다고 엄포를..
<drake_kr> 자꾸 이거해보세요 하면 도망가고 저거해보세요 하면 도망가고
<drake_kr> 그래서 존내 쉬워보이는 (실상은 좀 어렵지만) 영단어 문제풀이기 고고싱하기로 했어용
<drake_kr> 뭐 하나라도 시작해봐야 재미가 붙지..
<drake_kr> 전 이만 영등포로 출발합니다
<drake_kr> yemharc: 이따 봐서 문자나 전화 줘요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕히가세요.
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 영등포면 여기서 2시간 거리...
<kizace> 음 저희집에서는
<kizace> 영등포 한번에 가는 버스가 있었던거 같은데 ㅎㅎ 근데 영등포는 잘안가요 바이크 팔아버리고 서는-_-;
<grr>  /_\
<kizace> 음 .. 일단 ㄹ리눅스 입문서 한권을 구매 해야겠어요 그리고 웹 포럼 등등 찾아보면서 무작정 구축을 시작해보아야 겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<grr>  /_\;;
<jincreator> 인터넷 조금만 찾아도 구축할 수 있는데요.
<jincreator> 아, 조금은 아닐려나?
<kizace> 음 그건 그렇지만 일단 어느정도 개념을 세워 놔야 문제에 대해서 검색을 해도 정확하게 검색을 할수 있을꺼 같아서요...
<jincreator> 하긴, 그럴수도 있겠네요.
<grr>  /_\...
<kizace> 그냥 지금은 호기심이나 취미로 리눅스 설치해서 사용하는거지만... 배울꺼면 시작이 중요하니까요 ^^;; 다만 이게 얼마나 갈지가.. 의문입니다 ㅠㅠ
<grr> 니눅니눅
<jincreator> 참, 우분투에서 설치는 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 phpmyadmin 하나만 설치하면 초보자에게 필요한 건 다 설치됩니다.
<kizace> SQL 툴이네요
<jincreator> 네, 원래는 그렇죠.
<kizace> 확장 기능 다 체크해서 설치하면 될까요?
<jincreator> 그런데 의존성으로 인해 apache 웹 서버, mysql, php가 같이 다 설치됩니다.
<grr> 성공하시면 블로그 같은데 하는 과정같은거 정리해두시면 나중에 따라 하는 사람에게 도움이 되지요.
<grr> jincreator: apm이 따라서 설치되다니! good job!
<jincreator> 확장 기능은 apache2, php5-gd, mysql-server만 있으면 되요.
<jincreator> 근데 체크 하나도 안해도 아마 같이 설치될겁니다.
<jincreator> grr 님, 사실 이거 분도님이 발견하셨습니다.
<grr> jincreator: ?!!
<jincreator> 네?
<kizace> 음 확장기능이 세가지가 있는데요 아파치 HTTP 서버랑 SQL 서버랑 a fast web server with minimal memory footprint
<kizace> 가 있네용 ㅎ
<grr> 좋은거군요 나중에 포스팅 해둬야겠네요
<jincreator> 응? 왜 전 5개가 뜰까요?
<kizace> 헛 ..
<jincreator> 그냥 편하게...시냅틱 패키지 관리자에서 설치하세요.
<jincreator> 패키지 이름도 phpmyadmin입니다.
<kizace> 4:3.310-1 phpmyadmin
<kizace> 이름은 mysql web administration tool 인데용
<jincreator> 상관없어요.
<kizace> 네
<jincreator> 그냥 phpmyadmin이라고 불립니다.
<grr> 젬젬젬
<kizace> 먼가 항목을 제거 해야 한다고 하네요 ....  apache http server - hight speed threaded model
<jincreator> 지금 시냅틱인가요?
<kizace> 아니요 우분투 소프트웨어 센터 입니다
<jincreator> 우분투 소프트웨어 센터 창 닫고 시냅틱에서 한번 해보세요.
<kizace> 시냅틱에서도 뭔가 하나 지우고 설치하네용 아파치 mpm worker
<kizace> 대신 prefork 가 설치되구용
<jincreator> apache2-mpm-worker면 그냥 진행하세요.
<kizace> dedconf 에서 설정중입니다 하고 체크 할게 apache2 lighttpd 가 나오는데 체크하고 앞으로 하면 되는거겠죠?
<jincreator> ...이전에 apache와 lighttpd를 이것저것 설치하신 적이 있으신가 보군요.
<kizace> 움... (__*) 사실 먼가 설치는 하긴 헀는데 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 아마 뭔가 필요하다구 하니깍 패키지에 추가 되있거나 하지 안았을까요? ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 둘 중 자신이 사용할 웹 서버 하나 선택해서 진행하세요.
<kizace> 헉 ..
<jincreator> 응? 왜요?
<kizace> (__*) 둘다 체크 하고 진행해버렸는데 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 다 덥다..  (__*)
<jincreator> ...상관없을거에요.
<grr> 괜찮아요 우리에겐 쉽고 편한 방법인 포맷이 있어요 (....)
<kizace> 아앗 포멧이라뇨 ㅠㅠ
<grr> 처음쓸때 하루에 2~3번씩 포맷했었던...
<grr> X윈도가 꺼지면 다시 들어갈줄을 몰라서..
<kizace> 저 우분투 다시 설치해서 지금까지 오는데 보름도 안되서 3번이나 제설치를  ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> dpkg-reconfigure 명령으로 패키지 처음 설치시의 설정을 다시 할 수 있습니다.
<grr> 포맷하고 다시 깔면 X가 들어가지더라구요 - -
<kizace> 저도 유니티 잘못 만저서 ... 드라이버 잘못 설치해서 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> (....피, 피곤하다;;)
<grr> yemharc: 맥주 버프!
<jincreator> 그러고보니 오늘이 TGIF 아닌가요?
<kizace> jincreator, 지금 설치중에 ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES). 이렇게 나오는데
<yemharc> 다시 잠수요
<grr> TGI Fridays?
<kizace> 밀님은 항상 고생하시는거 같은...
<grr> 그러게요... ㅜㅜ
<kizace> 음 루트 어드민 계정에 암호를 안만들어 놔서 그런것인가....
<jincreator> sudo 방식이라 상관없을텐데요. 저도 암호 없습니다.
<jincreator> ...저런 경우는 저도 처음 보네요.
<kizace> 음.. 먼가
<jincreator> 무슨 패키지 설치 중인데요?
<grr> ~_~ 슬금슬금 다가오는 포맷의 유혹
<kizace> dbconfig-common 으롤 설정 하시겠습니까 ?
<kizace> 앞으로 넘어가면 어드민 암호를 적으라고 해서요 적었는데 접근권한이 없다고 나오는거 같은데
<kizace> grr, 잔인한 사람 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 아뇨, 설치중인 패키지 이름이요.
<kizace> phpmyadmin 설정 중입니다 라고
<jincreator> 그건 mysql 암호를 적어야 할 거에요.
<kizace> phpmyadmin 검색해서 설치 중인데
<kizace> 아 ...
<jincreator> 혹시 mysql을 이전에 설치하셨었나요?
<kizace> 아뇨
<jincreator> 음...그럼 설치 순서에서 mysql보다 phpmyadmin이 먼저 된 것 같네요.
<kizace> 아
<jincreator> 일단 지나가고 나중에 다시 설정하죠.
<kizace> 넴
<jincreator> 뒤에 가면 mysql 설치 시 "mysql의" root 암호를 지정해주는 창이 뜹니다.
<kizace> 설치는 완료가 되었구용
<jincreator> 응? mysql은요?
<kizace> 음 그건 설치가 안된거 같은데요?
<kizace> myphpadmin 만 있고
<jincreator> mysql-server 가 설치 안되어있나요?
<kizace> 넹
<jincreator> ...!
<kizace> 프로그램에서 확인했을대 아이콘은 안보였으니...
<jincreator> 아뇨, 시냅틱 패키지 관리자에서요.
<kizace> 아
<kizace> 설치 되어있어요
<jincreator> 그럼...이미 설치가 되어있었던 거군요.
<kizace> server이랑 common 까지
<kizace> 네 제가 설치했었나봐요 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 클라이언트는 설치가 안되어 있구요
<jincreator> 그럼...설치시 지정했던 암호가 기억안나시겠군요.
<kizace> 음 ....
<jincreator> 아, mysql-client는 빈 껍데기에요.
<kizace> 아마 ..
<kizace> 설치 를 헀으면
<kizace> 사용했을 암호는 3개 중에 하나여서요
<kizace> 찾는건 어렵지 않을꺼 같은데
<jincreator> 그냥 새로 지정해주실 수도 있습니다.
<kizace> 그런데 암호를 넣었더 기억이 전혀 없다는 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1
<grr> 으.. 어려운 내용들이다 (...)
<jincreator> 터미널에서 치면 암호 새로 지정할 수 있습니다.
<jincreator> grr 님, 포맷보다는 낫잖아요?
<kizace> 아 .....
<kizace> 이거구나 ㅠㅠ
<grr> jincreator: 포..포맷하면 편해요 (....) == 포기하면 편해요 (...)
<kizace> ...
<kizace> 사탄!!
<grr> 데헷
<jincreator> 사실...리눅스 서버 공부 안하면 편해요.
<kizace> 음 암호를 정한것 같은데
<jincreator> 돈 좀 내고 호스팅케이알 같은 데 맡기죠, 뭐(...)
<grr> 남이 환경 깔아주면... 거기서 작업만 하면 편해요 (....)
<jincreator> 암호 정했으면 이젠 phpmyadmin도 같은 작업 해줘야죠.
<jincreator> sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin
<kizace> TCP/IP 소켓으로 해야 하는거죠?
<jincreator> 응? 그런 게 떠요?
<kizace> 네 유닉스인지
<kizace> TCP/IP 인지
<jincreator> 아, 우분투 아니에요?
<kizace> 우분투 맞아요
<kizace> 11.04 버전이고 X64요
<jincreator> 유닉스, tcp/ip 두개 뜨나요?
<kizace> mysql 접속할 방식을 정하는것 같은데
<kizace> 네 두개만 뜨네요
<kizace> 기본적으로는 유닉스에 설정이 되어잇는데
<kizace> 다른 방식을 이용해서 접솎할꺼면 정하라고 나오네요. 기본데로 유닉스 접속 방식으로 하면 될까요?
<jincreator> 그럼 그냥 기본으로 하죠, 뭐.
<jincreator> 어차피 한 컴퓨터 안에 mysql과 phpmyadmin이 같이 있는 것이니까요.
<kizace> 데이터 베이스 관리자 계정이름은 root 도 좋구 아니면 따로 지정해고 상관없는거죠?
<jincreator> 그냥 root로 하세요.
<kizace> 넵
<jincreator> root로 로그인 후 계정 새로 만들어주면 되거든요.
<jincreator> ...근데 원래 이렇게 복잡하지 않았던 것 같은데? 기억이 벌써 가물가물(...)
<kizace> 오
<kizace> phpadmin 이름은 그대로 pdpadmin 으로 했고 아파치2로 설정해서 완료 했습니다
<kizace> lighttpd 로 설정 해서 이분은 fail로 떳네요 ㅎㅎ 이건 지워도 되는걸까요?;;
<jincreator> 웹 브라우저 열고 http://localhost/phpmyadmin 해보세요.
<grr> 전 이만
<grr> 펑
<kizace> ㅋ ㅑ 접속 했습니다 phpmyadmin  root 로 로그인했구요
<kizace> 앗 그르르님.. 아..안녕히 .....
<jincreator> grr 님은 오늘도 칼퇴이시군요.
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 눈빛로갓!
<jincreator> 정말이지 이 방에서 오후에 보면 퇴근시간이 서로 끝과 끝인 두 사람을 보게 됩니다.
<kizace> 아 ..
<kizace> 밀님과... 그르르님이군요
<jincreator> 전 누구라고 지목한 적 없어요(...)
<kizace> (__*) 지...지목을 제가 해버린... 거군요 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 아무튼...웹 브라우저로 phpmyadmin 접속이 되면 apache, mysql, php 모두 (아직까지는) 정상적으로 접속이 된다는 뜻입니다.
<kizace> 네  ㅎㅎ 정상 접속이 되었고 ... 오랜만에 보는 SQL 테이블입니다 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그리고 http://localhost/ 에 그냥 접속하면 It works!가 나올겁니다.
<kizace> 네
<kizace> it work를 바꿔 봐야지 우갸갸갸 로 ..
<jincreator> 관리자권한으로 /var/www/ 의 index.html 지우고 자신이 원하는 파일(XE, ...) 올리시면 됩니다.
<jincreator> 한글 들어갈 땐 단순히 index.html에서 바꾼다고 되는 것이 아니라 헤더에 UTF-8 이라는 내용도 넣어줘야 할 거에요.
<kizace> 넹
<kizace> 인코딩이 중요한것이니+_+
<jincreator> 아, 그리고 이제부터 (이전에 별다른 방화벽 설정을 하지 않았다면) 다른 컴퓨터에서도 웹 브라우저 열고 주소표시줄에 현재 kizace님이 사용하시는 컴퓨터의 ip 입력하면 사이트가 뜹니다.
<jincreator> 즉, 하나의 웹 서버가 된 것이지요.
<kizace> 제가 컴퓨터를 끄지 안는한 웹접속이 가능하다는 말씀이시네요
<jincreator> 네, 맞습니다.
<kizace> 음 1년짜리 도메인을 하나 신청 해놨는데+_+ 나중에 연결 해봐야 겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 음...그건 조금 복잡해지는데요.
<kizace> 음 나중에요 나중에 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 윈도우에서 웹쉐어로 간단한 웹서버 만드는걸 해보려구 했었거든요
<yemharc> ........[끝] 이군요.. (침울)
<kizace> 아이피개방이 싫어서 DNS 서버로 해서 도메인 등록을 해볼까해서 co.cc 로 무료 도메인을 하나 만들어 놔서 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 밀님 오셨군요 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 끝났으면 좋은 것 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 그냥 서버 앞으로 놋북 들고 왔어요
<yemharc> 아뇨....누구와 누구의 퇴근시간은 '끝'과 [끝]인거군요
<jincreator> 힘내세요! 조만간 반대로 되는 날이 올 거에요!
<yemharc> 젠장! ssh 돌려놓고 집에 가서 할테닷!
<kizace> (__*);;
<kizace> 저 왠지 하면 안되는 말을 해버린듯한 죄책감에 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> ...근데 이녀석은 내부망에 물려 있잖아? 난 안될거야 핫핫핫
<jincreator> (...)
<kizace> .....
<kizace> 음 ...
<kizace> ver/www/에서 html 파일을 넣으라고 하셧는데;;;
<kizace> ver/www는 어...어디에 있을까요? ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> /v"a"r/www/ 입니다.
<yemharc>  /var
<kizace> 아 var;;이요
<kizace> 테이블에서 찾는게 아..아닌가  ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 찾고야 말겠다!
<yemharc>  /var/www 폴더 안에 index.html을 넣으세요
<kizace> 아 ... 관리자 권한으로 문서 안에 있군여 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 열심히 테이블만 뚫어져라 찾아보았으니 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> Alt+F2 후 gksu nautilus 입력하면 관리자 권한으로 파일 탐색기를 열 수 있습니다.
<kizace> 넹
<kizace> sudo로 열었어요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 핸드폰 가동시간이 917시간을 넘었군요. 3일 뒤면 1000시간을 넘을 것 같네요.
<kizace> 아 gksu랑ㅇ sudo랑 다른명령어네요 gksu가 좀더 높은 거 같은데;;
<kizace> 1000시간..
<jincreator> 권한은 차이 없어요. 다만 Alt+F2 후 gksu 를 하면 터미널 창이 필요가 없지요(...)
<yemharc> 제 핸드폰은 언제나 100시간을 채 못넘기는군요
<yemharc> 맨날 롬을 갈아엎어대서 (.....)
<jincreator> 전 그래서 루팅을 못하고 있어요(...)
<kizace> 아하 jincreator 님 덕분에 오늘 엄청난것을 이룬듯 ㅠㅠ 정말 감사합니다
<jincreator> 아, 영어가 되신다면 우분투에서는 책보다는 https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/index.html 가 더 편할 겁니다.
<yemharc> 컴퓨터용 영어 전혀 어렵지 않습니다
<kizace> ㅎㅎㅎ 참고 하겠습니다!
<yemharc> 영어 기술 문서를 보는 요령
<yemharc> 1. 문제의 원인에 대한 기술은 문단 끝 3줄 정도에 나온다.
<yemharc> 2. 문제 해결은 첫째, 명령어를 찾는다. 둘째 설정파일 이름으로 검색해본다.
<jincreator> 음...모든 개발자가 영어 원서 전체를 읽는 건 아니었군요.
<jincreator> 이거 왠지 포럼에 올리면 다른 분들도 열심히 요령 댓글 다실 것 같네요.
<yemharc> 로그아웃. 회의갑니다
<kizace> 회의 가셨구나 ....
<Seony> 음.. 여기서 이런 얘기해도 될지 모르겠는데, 혹시 어도비 인디자인 동영상 강의 있으신 분 계세요
<kizace> 인디자인 동강이요?
<Seony> 네. 와이프가 좀 보고싶다고 해서요
<kizace> 아 찾아 보구 있으면 말씀 드릴께요^^
<Seony> 감사합니다.
<kizace> 음 좀더 찾아봐야 하겠지만.. http://www.kooni.co.kr/q/kooni/ 이 사이트에서 인디자인 강좌가 간단하게 나마 있네요
<Seony> 감사합니다.
<kizace> Seony, 혹시 외국동영상도 괜찮을까요? 한국 강의는 제가 찾는곳에서는 안나와서요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 와이프가 영어는 잘 못해서요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 흑 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 그래도 혹시 모르니 http://www.lynda.com/InDesign-CS4-training/new-features/650-2.html 이 사이트에서 인디자인 강좌 영상을 볼수 있어요
<kizace> 물론 영문이지만 CS4 버전이구용
<kizace> 워 그런데 이사이트 대박인듯 강좌가 엄청나게 많네요^^
<kizace> 혹시 보시고 괜찮으시다 하시면 DVD로 만들어놓은걸로 구할수 있습니당 ^^
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요...
<cartes9> 아아.. 근데
<cartes9> 미국에서 영어잘하고 컴퓨터잘한다고 시민권자가 된다고 해서,
<cartes9> Asian/동양인이라는 limit을
<kizace> 음 영어 잘하고 컴퓨터 잘하면 관련 업게 취업을 해서 취득하는게 아닐까요?
<cartes9> 절대 못벗어나 사는것 같아요
<cartes9> http://www.businessweek.com/bwdaily/dnflash/content/jun2009/db20090626_585028.htm
<Seony> cartes9: 어쩔 수 없는 현실이죠.
<cartes9> 아는사람이 알려줘서 보게된 링크인데
<Seony> cartes9: 하와이는 예외지만..
<cartes9> 'ㅅ'
<cartes9> 하와이!!
<cartes9> "De Facto Indentured Servants"
<cartes9> 이렇게 해가지고
<cartes9> 흑인노예제도가 해지되고 나서부터 노동력이 필요했는데
<cartes9> 그때 들여온것이 동양인 노동자들인데, 노예나 다름없었다는군요..
<cartes9> 근데 그 이민제도가 여전히
<cartes9> 태도가 않바뀌고 기술이민정책도 알고보면 비슷하다는것 같아요..
<Seony> 백인들이 다 그렇죠 뭐..
<Seony> 근데 여기는 백인들 비율이 적으니까 낫구요..
<kizace> 제친구도 미국으로 취업을 하려고 했었는데 그냥 국내에서 취업을 해버리던데
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<kizace> 캐나다에서 취업해서 미국으로 가는 발판을 만들라고 했었던거 같은데 한국 잠시 들어와서 미국 취업을 알아보다 그냥 국내 기업으로 취업 해버리더라구용
<Seony> 외국에서 취업을 할 수 있다면 외국에서 하는 게 더 나을텐데..
<cartes9> 외국이요?
<kizace> 움 .. 목적은 미국으로 들어가는거였으니까요
<cartes9> 한국 외의 국가를 기준으로 외국 말씀하시는거맞져?
<kizace> 그게 잘 안됬었나봐요 그래서 국내 기업에서 독일에서 서비스 하는 웹게임 개발 쪽에 있다구 하더라구용
<cartes9> 우리나라에서 외국계기업다니는게 제일 좋다고 하더라구요
<cartes9> 틈새천국이랄까
<kizace> 그게 최고라고 하죠 보험회사도 외국계 보험회사가 좋다고 하는데요
<kizace> 이번에 유럽 계 은행들이 들어올꺼라고 하던데
<cartes9> 저는 IT/CS쪽을 공부중이라서..aa
<cartes9> I think hard-working people always get opportunities though
<kizace> 저도+_+ 이참에 열심히 공부 해보려구요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 화이팅+_+
<cartes9> 어떤 공부 하시는데요?
<kizace> 저 리눅스서버 구축이라던가 그쪽으로 공부 해보려구요
<cartes9> 아아..
<cartes9> 저도 리눅스서버 하나 세팅않된거 가지고있어용
<kizace> 내일 동사무소 들려서 몇가지 볼일보구 서점을 들려서 책도좀 보구 해야할듯 싶어요 ^^
<cartes9> kizace님은 어떤분이세요? 궁금해요..
<kizace> 아 .. 저는 그냥 .. 우분투 꼬꼬마 초보 예요 ^^
<cartes9> 어떤 이력(history)이 있으시고, 중/고/대 학교 중
<kizace> 아 ..
<kizace> 이력이랄것도 없는데
<cartes9> 어디에 속해있어요?
<kizace> 좀 다르건 ...
<cartes9> 저는 백수
<kizace> 저도 현제는 백수 입니다 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 대학교는 다니다 말고
<kizace> 대학교는 문턱조차 안들어가 봤구요 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 그 흔하다는 대학교 축제도 안가본것 같네요^^
<cartes9> 저도 않가봤어요
<cartes9> 축제
<kizace> 얼마전까지 쇼핑몰 사이트 관리아닌 관리 를 조금 하다 정리하고 나온 따끈따끈한 백수 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 우와아..!!! 짝짝짝
<Seony> 이제서야 라이언 서버 제대로 설치됐네요... 레이드 때문이었군
<kizace> 드디어 사자 조련에 성공하신건가요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 이제 전용 페이지도 잘 나와요.
<cartes9> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/public_html.html
<cartes9> 전 이거 쳐다볼려구요
<jincreator> Lion Server 라고 뜨는군요.
<Seony> jincreator: 역시 빠르시군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> cartes9: 저거는 그냥 모듈만 켜주면 특별히 할 게 없어요..
<kizace> 사용자별 웹 디렉토리라 함은 개인 블로그 같은 식으로 사용할수 있게 하는걸 말하는건가요?
<jincreator> 음...그보다는 대형 서버에서 여러 사용자들에게 호스팅을 제공할 때 필요한 거겠지요.
<jincreator> 개인 블로그라도 혼자 쓰는 서버라면 필요없는 기능이에요.
<kizace> 움 그럼 대형 서버에서 유저에 일정 권한을 줌으로서 접근할수 있는 폴더를 정해 주는 그런식이려나..
<Seony> 음... 아이폰 쓰시는 분들 계시면 라이언 서버 계정 하나씩 드리고 싶네..
<jincreator> 드라케 님이 아이폰 쓰시죠.
<kizace> 저는 잠시 윈도우로 .. 뿅
<cartes9> 얏호오
<cartes9> ~userid 성공했습니다..
<cartes9> 호스팅만 맨날 받다가
<cartes9> 아파치 직접만져보니까 신기하기이를데없네요 +_+
<cartes9> Seony님이 제모습을 보곤 웃으실듯 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 맥에서 제일 이해 안가는게 데스크톱 버전도 아파치가 기본으로 설치되어 있다는 거죠.
<Seony> jincreator: 아파치 뿐만 아니라 다른 서버도 사실 다 기본으로 설치되어있어요.
<Seony> 다만 그게 유저 모르게 뒤에서 돌아가서 그렇죠..
<jincreator> 아, 그렇군요.
<Seony> 그나마 다행스러운 건, 라이언부터는 서버버전의 구분이 따로 없고 아예 서버의 기능이 모두 내장된 상태로 나옵니다.
<Seony> 다만, 그 서버를 제어할 수 있는 제어도구만 따로 팔죠.
<jincreator> 응? 제어도구는 판매였군요.
<jincreator> 그건 처음 알았네요. 역시 앱스토어에서 구매인가요?
<Seony> 네. 라이언보다 더 비싸요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그럼 맥 서버도 "공식적"으로는 눈범 서버를 설치 후 서버 관리자가 앱스토어를 통해 업데이트해야 하는 건가요?
<Seony> 네.
<jincreator> (...)
<Seony> 달라진 건, 지금은 굳이 서버하드웨어를 사지않아도 어느 맥에서나 서버를 운영할 수 있다는 점이에요
<jincreator> 응? 맥 서버가 일반 맥에서는 원래 안돌아갔었군요.
<lyuso> ....
<lyuso> 맥 서버 1U 모델 있어요
<jincreator> 류소님, 안녕하세요.
<lyuso> 돈 대비 퍼포먼스 꽝인거
<jincreator> Xserve?
<lyuso> 안녕하세요.
<lyuso> 차라리 IBM 메인프레임을 꾸리지 -_-
<Seony> 돌아는 가는데, 가격이 너무 비쌌죠. 그걸 대중화 시킨 게 맥미니서버였구요.
<lyuso> 정답~
<Seony> 근데 이번에 나온 라이언 서버는 그에 비하면 완전 헐값이죠.
<jincreator> 헐, 전 맥미니서버가 맥 미니에 (어찌어찌 구한) 서버를 설치한 걸 줄여 부르는 건줄 알았는데 상품이었군요.
<lyuso> 그런데 정말로 예전에 서버제품군
<lyuso> 어이없었어요.
<lyuso> 무조건 1U 폼펙터에
<Seony> jincreator: 맥미니서버라고 따로 있어요. 레이드0도 지원되고 당연히 하드 2개 박혀있고..
<jincreator> (...)
<lyuso> 그리고 맥미니 전문 코로케이션도 있습니다.
<Seony> 네. 맥미니만 수백대 있는... ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> (...)
<lyuso> 아름답더군요
<Seony> 개인적인 의견이지만, 맥 서버는 가정에서 써야 제대로 쓰는 겁니다. ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 원래 그런거 아닐까요....=)
<lyuso> 홈 서버 개념의 물건!
<jincreator> 헉, 정말 맥미니만 코로케이션하는군요. http://comgosu.net/attach/1/1150686697.png
<Seony> 가정이나 소규모 회사... 그렇게 써야 그 쉬운 파일공유, 위키서버, 협업 블로그, 아이튠즈 공유에 아이캘, 주소록 서버... 이게 외부에 있으면 제대로 활용이 안되거든요..
<lyuso> 네
<jincreator> ...밥먹으러 갑니다.
<lyuso> 네
<cheayuncho> 저장소가
<cheayuncho> 꼬엿다고
<cheayuncho> 고쳐지질않네요 ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 어찌하다가 파폭업뎃실패하더니..
<cheayuncho> 삭제고뭐고 안되네요
<cheayuncho> apt-get install -f
<cheayuncho> 도 그렇고요
<grr> ni hao
<lyuso> ma
<Jiinseok> 안녕하세요
<Jiinseok> 이거 오류 해결 해주실분 없나요?
<Jiinseok> The file '/media/CC1C57E31C57C75C/MinecraftSP.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Jiinseok> 계속 이런 것만 뜨네요
<Jiinseok> 마인크래프트 실행이 안돼요
<Jiinseok> shriekout
<Jiinseok> 님
<Jiinseok> 저 오류 해결좀 해주시면 안돼나요?
<Jiinseok> 저 오류 해결 해주실분!
<shriekout> 마인크래프트가 뭔지 몰라요.... ;;;
<Jiinseok> 어쨌든
<Jiinseok> jar 확장자를 가진 파일을 실행 시키니
<Jiinseok> The file '/home/administrator/바탕화면/MinecraftSP.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Jiinseok> 이거 밖에 안뜨네요
<Jiinseok> 그리고 우분투에서 root 어떻게 얻나요?
<cheayuncho> sudo요
<shriekout> su
<Jiinseok> 데스크탑 관리자를 바꾸려고 하니
<Jiinseok> 안돼네요
<cheayuncho> 일단은 마크같은것같은경우는
<shriekout> 데스크탑 관리자는...
<shriekout> 로그인 할 때
<cheayuncho> 자바 까시구
<shriekout> 하단인가 보면... 데스크탑 관리자 고르는 메뉴 있어요
<cheayuncho> 권한설정하심되는데말입니다
<Jiinseok> 자바는 벌써 차근 차근 해서
<cheayuncho> 오른쪽 마우스 눌루셔서 파일 실행가능하게 체크
<Jiinseok> sun-java6-bin 치니
<Jiinseok> 깔아 지던데요 ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 그러면
<cheayuncho> 권한설정하세요~
<cheayuncho> 해당파일누루시고
<cheayuncho> 권한탭가시고
<cheayuncho> 맨아래보면
<cheayuncho> 파일로 실행하긴가있을겁니따
<cheayuncho> 지금 윈도우라 정확히 알려드리긴힘드네요
<Jiinseok> 전부 777 줬습니다. 제가 안해보겠습니까?
<cheayuncho> 아니 파일로 실행이요
<cheayuncho> 체크하는거요 맨아래부분에요
<cheayuncho> 저도 그걸로 삽질좀햇습니다
<cheayuncho> http://cfs6.tistory.com/upload_control/download.blog?fhandle=YmxvZzE0MDk1M0BmczYudGlzdG9yeS5jb206L2F0dGFjaC8wLzA1MDAwMDAwMDAwMC5wbmc%3D
<cheayuncho> 요기보시면 파일을 프로그램으로 실행허용
<cheayuncho> 부분에 체크해보셔요~
<cheayuncho> 그걸로 전실행성공햇엇는데
<Jiinseok> 잠깐 그놈으로 바꿀께요;;; 전부 영어로 돼서...
<cheayuncho> 찐석님은 어떻게 되셧나 모르겟네요
<Jiinseok> 그냥 저도 외국 포럼 뒤지니
<Jiinseok> jar 확장자는 말웨어 보호로 인해 기본적으로 보호가 되어 있다
<Jiinseok> 라고 써있었습니다.
<cheayuncho> 몇몇확장자는
<cheayuncho> 파일을 실행허용으로 해줘야 실행이되더라구요
<cheayuncho> 나머지는 물어보신것처럼뜨고요
<cheayuncho> 저도 저걸로 3일간 삽지하다가 무심코 눌러봐서 알앗다죠;;; ㅡ,ㅡ;;
<Jiinseok> 그놈으로 바꾸고 올께요.
<cheayuncho> 찐석님은 내일 세미나 참가하시나요?
<Jiinseok> 로케일이 한글 로케일 지원이 안되서;;
<cheayuncho> 후덜덜;;
<Jiinseok> 다음주 토요일인데;; 오늘 22일 입니다
<Jiinseok> 잠깐 한글 로케일이 되는 그놈으로 바꾸고 올께요
<cheayuncho> !!?
<cheayuncho> !!
<cheayuncho> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 지금알았습니다 ㅡ,ㅡ;;
<cheayuncho> 내일 갈번햇네요....헐.....
<shriekout> Jiinseok, 혹시... 다운로드 받을 때 루트권한으로 받으신건가요?
<shriekout> 아니면... 권한 설정할 때 루트권한으로?
<shriekout> 아... 나가셨구나...
<shriekout> ...
<cheayuncho> 안나신듯한데요?
<shriekout> 그런가요?
<shriekout> :)
<cheayuncho> 웹 IRC라그런지모르겟지만 나갓다고 안뜨네요 ^^
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 나가셨네요 :)
<cheayuncho> 지금나가셧네요
<shriekout> :)
<drake_kr> jincreator: 주무세요?
<cheayuncho> 심심허다
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 채연님
<cheayuncho> 예?
<drake_kr> 개발자가 된걸 후회해야 할까요..
<shriekout> 개발자가 타고 있어요
<shriekout> http://www.wikitree.co.kr/main/news_view.php?id=40345
<shriekout> =33
<cheayuncho> ..
<drake_kr> 그건 여기도 http://drake.kr/59745#0
<shriekout> 뒷북이군요... 털썩~
<cheayuncho> http://www.parkoz.com/zboard/view.php?id=express_freeboard2&no=47070
<cheayuncho> 2ch괴담이라니///
<cheayuncho> 괴담보다는 그냥 가벼운 연예소설...
<drake_kr> 너무길어
<drake_kr> 3줄요약점
<cheayuncho> 귀신과 포풍연예
<drake_kr> 아.
<cheayuncho> 그리고  2Ch라는사이트에 나도는괴담
<drake_kr> 채연님
<cheayuncho> 네
<drake_kr> 제가 술을 좀 마셨어요
<drake_kr> 채연님 보면
<drake_kr> 안쓰러워요
<drake_kr> 제가 중3때 이미 3D tetris 개발했었거든요
<drake_kr> 물론 아이디어는 남들거지만..
<cheayuncho> 저는 컴맹이라;;
<drake_kr> 아 ㅆㅂ
<drake_kr> 컴맹이라니
<cheayuncho> 저 그런거 못만드는뎁쇼
<drake_kr> ARIA롬 제작자가 컴맹이라니
<drake_kr> 아오빡쳐
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> DC컴갤에가보시면알겟지만
<cheayuncho> 그냥 욕먹는 그런 장난수준 ㅡ,ㅡ;;
<drake_kr> 채연님 그런 욕하는 애들..
<drake_kr> 욕은 아무나 할수 있ㅇ요
<drake_kr> 그리고 그정도는 욕도 아니에요
<drake_kr> facebook 댓글에 보셨는지 모르겠지만
<cheayuncho> 별욕다먹어서
<cheayuncho> 신경안써요 =3=3
<drake_kr> 제가 면역이 돼서 그런지 최소한 가족을 토막살인한다는 정도는 나와야 악플이라는 인정을 한다능 -_-;;;
<cheayuncho> 저도 신경안썽
<cheayuncho> 안써요
<shriekout> =ㅅ=m||||
<cheayuncho> 하두 거칠게당해봐서
<drake_kr> 오..
<drake_kr> 저것보다 거친게 있었다니..
<drake_kr> 뭐 암튼 욕먹은것때문에 지금 포기하신거에요?
<cheayuncho> 전에 어떤놈이 메일로
<cheayuncho> 10pt로
<cheayuncho> A4 20장치의욕을 써놓은걸보아서
<drake_kr> 아.
<drake_kr> 내꺼 복사했네 개새끼
<cheayuncho> 딱보고 필력이 갑이구나
<cheayuncho> 욕먹은걸로 포기가아니고
<cheayuncho> 부모님이랑 트러블생겨서
<cheayuncho> 갤탭뺏임 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 아.
<cheayuncho> +컴정
<cheayuncho> 학과공부
<cheayuncho> only
<cheayuncho> 라는 엄청난 시련
<drake_kr> 채연님 인문계에요?
<cheayuncho> 아뇨
<cheayuncho> 당연 반대죠;;
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<drake_kr> 지망 고등학교요
<cheayuncho> 거기 실업계요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 채연님
<drake_kr> 저도 인문계 나와서 죽쑤고 있긴 한데
<drake_kr> 지금부터 대학 생각하시느게 좋을듯요
<cheayuncho> 아흐..
<cheayuncho> 그런가요
<cheayuncho> 에효..
<cheayuncho> 마음은 고등졸업하고
<cheayuncho> 외국가서 살고싶음
<drake_kr> 채연님 욕먹은게 이거 아님요? http://digitalangelmaster.wordpress.com/2007/02/07/%eb%8b%88%ea%b8%b0%eb%af%b8-%ec%a2%86%ea%b0%99%ec%9d%80-%ec%84%b8%ec%83%81/
<cheayuncho> 잘은모르겟는데
<cheayuncho> 저런필력이엿어요
<drake_kr> 이/
<drake_kr> 아.
<drake_kr> 병신이네요
<cheayuncho> 저런걸써주는프로그램이있나../
<drake_kr> 그런건 신경안써도 돼요
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 저거 프로그램이에요
<cheayuncho> 아...
<cheayuncho> 어쨰 욕쓰는데 그렇게많은시간을허비하는ㄴㅁ이있나함..
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 제가 후배들한테 항상 하는 얘기가 있는데
<drake_kr> 국영수가 존나 중요하다는 얘기를 해요
<drake_kr> 전 인문계 나와서 연대갔다가 군대갔다와서 홍대로 전입했어요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 중요한건 씨발 수학이에요
<drake_kr> 아 좆같애
<drake_kr> 왜 씨바 수학이 없으면 아무것도 못하는건지..
<cheayuncho> 저수학  40~50대 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 채연님 수학 존나 중요함요
<drake_kr> 신기한게 수학으로 연세대 갔는데 수학이 싫어서 디자인 배우자고 홍대 갔거든요
<cheayuncho> 헐.
<drake_kr> 근데 씨바 디자인은 죄다 삼각함수
<drake_kr> 현실이 이래요
<drake_kr> 수학 파세요 -_-;;
<cheayuncho> 그정도군하
<cheayuncho> 에잇퉤퉤
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 동네컴가게나
<cheayuncho> 만들어서 버틸래유'
<cheayuncho> 칫
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 돈 있어요?
<cheayuncho> 업소용전기세저렴하니
<cheayuncho> 아 돈이없군하;;;
<cheayuncho> 가장중요한걸 망각햇엇다
<drake_kr> 걍
<drake_kr> 수학해요
<drake_kr> 그게
<drake_kr> 기본이에요 씨발
<cheayuncho> 지금 기초가안찹셔서
<cheayuncho> 미치겟어요
<drake_kr> 임수가
<drake_kr> 수학선생인데
<cheayuncho> 하고는싶은데 딱피면 뭔소린지
<drake_kr> 아 정말요?
<cheayuncho> 그리고 몇분후접는거반복;;
<drake_kr> 아...
<cheayuncho> 중3과정이 2학년과정과연계되서
<cheayuncho> 크리티컬..
<drake_kr> 채연님 제가 아버님께는 말씀드려놓을테니
<drake_kr> 이제 방학이죠?
<cheayuncho> 아버님이라뇨오?
<cheayuncho> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 채연님 아버지
<cheayuncho> !!..
<drake_kr> 제가 말씀드려놓을테니 한달정도만 임수한테 수업 받아볼래요?
<drake_kr> 임수가 안되면 제가 할테니까요
<cheayuncho> 엉
<cheayuncho> 수.수강룐요?
<drake_kr> 그딴게 어딨어요
<drake_kr> 나중에 갚으면 되죠
<cheayuncho> 지금 학원갈돈없어서 이번달만하고 끊는레전드가
<drake_kr> 제가 회사 차릴건데 그때 같이 하면 돼요
<cheayuncho> 엉?
<drake_kr> 게임회사 차릴거에요
<drake_kr> 저는 라이브러리 제공하고
<cheayuncho> 아...ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 게임회사라
<drake_kr> 게임은 알아서 개인이 만드는거고요
<drake_kr> 공동체지만 아이디어가 가장 뛰어난 사람이 돈은 벌겠죠
<drake_kr> 전 사실 돈은 그리 중요하지 않다고 생각해요
<drake_kr> 뭐 거기까지 생각할필요 없구요
<drake_kr> 전 채연님을 도와주고 싶어요
<drake_kr> 의지가 있는데 환경이 받쳐주지 않는게 존나 짜증나잖아요
<cheayuncho> 흐흠..그러니까요
<cheayuncho> 솔찍히 완전 싫은건아닌데
<cheayuncho> 손을 못대서 점점 싫어진다는
<drake_kr> 전 사실
<drake_kr> 고등학교를 상고 가고 싶었어요
<drake_kr> 덕수상고같은곳 가면 인생이 폈을거라고 27살때까지 생각했었죠
<drake_kr> 근데 현실은, 대학을 나와야 돼요..
<cheayuncho> 에휴..
<drake_kr> 근데 대학 수학능력시험이란것이, 졸업하면 다 잊어버려도 되는줄 알았는데
<drake_kr> 졸업하고 3년후에 제가 미적분을 다시 공부했어요
<drake_kr> 참 좆같죠
<drake_kr> 씨발
<cheayuncho> 생각해보니까 외국을가려고해도 뭐가없어서 힘들군요..
<drake_kr> 근데 미국 캘리포니아 근방 기업들같은 경우는
<drake_kr> 과거에 뭘 했던간에 자기네들이 내는 시험만 통과하면 되더라구요
<drake_kr> 근데 씨발 걔네들이 내는 시험이 영어로 써있는 수학책 -_-;
<cheayuncho> 으아.
<drake_kr> 캘리포니아 근방 기업들이라면 microsoft, apple, nepster, facebook, twitter 같은 그룹들이에요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 맨하탄쪽은 대학시절 학점 가지고 지랄하고요
<drake_kr> 참고로 맨하탄쪽은 IBM, oracle 등등 중견기업..
<cheayuncho> 워메...
<drake_kr> 씨발 수학 하기싫어도 해야돼요 썅
<cheayuncho> 결국 영수는 최고필수..
<drake_kr> 기회는 10대에 오는게 아니고요
<drake_kr> 20대에 오는데요..
<drake_kr> 전 그 기회를 두번이나 놓쳤어요
<jincreator> 음...샤워하고 온 사이에 갑자기 이런 무거운 대화가 진행중일 줄이야...
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅ
<drake_kr> 미안해요
<jincreator> 아니에요. 읽어보니 채연님보다 조금 나이가 많지만 저한테도 도움이 많이 될 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> 아, 채연님, 수학이고 뭐고간에 이렇게 늦게자면...키 안커요.
<drake_kr> 단지 30대가 푸념 하는거에요
<cheayuncho> 만날 ㅈ늦게자서요
<drake_kr> jincreator: 키보단 피부..
<jincreator> 제가 고등학교때 그랬다가 3년 내내 키가 안크는 결과가 나왔습니다.
<jincreator> 윽(...)
<jincreator> 피, 피부따윈 금방 나아지, 지겠, ...
<cheayuncho> drake_kr: ::어찌하면될까요
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 하고싶은게 뭐에요?
<drake_kr> 뭘 하든 수학은 들어가요..
<drake_kr> 아 좆같은 소리지만 까놓고 말해서 수학 안들어가는 직업 없습니다..
<cheayuncho> 그러고보니 IT쪽으로만갈려고햇지
<cheayuncho> 정확히 무엇을할지는 정해놓질않앗군요
<drake_kr> 저같은 경우는 매우 간단했죠
<drake_kr> LED가 들어가는 제품을 만들고 싶다 -> embedded
<drake_kr> 근데 그 사이에 디자인 수업을 받으면서 잘하는건 웹이라는 식으로 안좋게 됐어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그래서 최소한 제가 후배들한테는 그런 전철을 밟게 하고 싶지 않아서 심각하게 뭐라 그래요
<drake_kr> 그 후배중에 한놈이 grr
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> jincreator: 왜요
<drake_kr> grr이 병신같애보여도 현실적인 꿈이 있는 놈이에요
<jincreator> 아, (...)에 딱히 뜻이 있었던 건 아니에요.
<drake_kr> "어느 회사를 들어가든 실력에서는 1%가 되자"가 그놈 꿈이에요
<drake_kr> 근데 웃긴게 뭔지 아세요?
<drake_kr> 그놈이 이야기하기를
<drake_kr> 1%가 쉽다는거에요
<drake_kr> 남들보다 100배 노력해야 되는게 아니라는거에요
<drake_kr> cheayuncho: c언어 가르쳐줄까요
<cheayuncho> 가르쳐주시면좋죠
<drake_kr> 방학때
<cheayuncho> 근데 제가 멍청해서 특히언어터득이 너무힘들어요
<drake_kr> 놀러와요
<drake_kr> 한국어 못해요?
<cheayuncho> 그건아니죠
<drake_kr> 그럼 됐네
<drake_kr> digital인 컴터놈을 제압하는게 힘들다니
<drake_kr> 근데 채연님은 벌써 1% 단계를 지나왔는데
<drake_kr> grr보고 갈구라고 하면 될려나..
<cheayuncho> ...
<drake_kr> 아우 죄송해요 30대 주제에 주저리주저리 너무 줏대없이 떠든듯..
<cheayuncho> 그러면 언제놀러가유
<drake_kr> 아무때나 괜찮아요
<drake_kr> 밥은 꼭 챙겨드릴테니..
<drake_kr> 반찬은 저렴한 고기..
<jincreator> C보다는 수학공부를(...)
<cheayuncho> 같이하면되죠
<drake_kr> c 하다보면 수학은 자연스럽게..
<cheayuncho> 수학1시간
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<cheayuncho> C언어30분
<drake_kr> c만 가르칠거에요
<drake_kr> 그럼 수학은 어쩔수 없이 하게됨 -_
<cheayuncho> 글쿤영
<cheayuncho> 아...ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 응? 그런가요?
<cheayuncho> 그러면 부모님과 상담해서 평일날 쳐들어올까요
<cheayuncho> 날짜랑그런건 나중에 정해서 알려드릴게요
<drake_kr> 부모님 안심시켜드리게 오실때 부모님하고 통화를 시켜주세요
<cheayuncho> 그러죠
<cheayuncho> 뭐//
<drake_kr> 술을 먹일수도 있습니다 (...)
<cheayuncho> 에?
<cheayuncho> 저 술못먹어요
<drake_kr> 아..
<cheayuncho> 전에 모르고 물로오인하고 먹엇다가 지ㅣ옥을 체험
<cheayuncho> 원샷크리
<drake_kr> 아아
<drake_kr> 전 님 나이때 아버지가 술을 먹여서요 -ㅅ-;;
<cheayuncho> 후덜덜;;
<drake_kr> 술꼬장 부리고 다음날 몸이 여기저기가 아프더라구요
<drake_kr> 아버지가 존내 팼대요 (...)
<drake_kr> 대학교 다닐땐 망치로도 맞아보고 (...)
<cheayuncho> 망치란
<cheayuncho> 라니
<drake_kr> 장도리
<drake_kr> 그땐 아버지가 정말 싫었는데..
<drake_kr> 사실, 아버지가 작아보이는걸 느끼기 전엔 가족에 대한 반발심이란 당연히 있는거구요
<drake_kr> 채연님이 facebook에 그런 글 남긴걸 부끄러워할 필요는 없어요
<drake_kr> 사실, 다들 아버지를 최소 몇년은 안 좋아했으니까요..
<cheayuncho> 에효 넵..
<drake_kr> 반면교사로 삼으면 되는거에요
<drake_kr> 그게 가치관이 정립되는 기간이고..
<drake_kr> 채연님은 지금 솔직히
<drake_kr> "내가 과연 열심히 살아야 하는가?"에 대한 고민도 하실 시기 같은데..
<cheayuncho> 잘아시네요
<cheayuncho> 왜사는지 모르겟다는
<drake_kr> 무라카미 하루키도 29살에 소설을 시작했고, 일본 유명한 영화감독들은 40대쯤에 영화를 시작했다고 하는데..
<drake_kr> 지금 열심히 안해도 때가 되면 알아서 기회가 찾아올것 아닌가.. 라던가..
<drake_kr> 오 임수느님 오셨다
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 잉? 느님?
<imsu> 이건 뭔 뚱딴지 같은 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> cheayuncho 님 방학중에 한번 방문하시라고 했음
<drake_kr> imsu가 와서 특강좀여
<imsu> 웬 특강?
<drake_kr> 수학 개념을 못 잡으신댜
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 멍미 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 잘 하면 대학교로 강의 나가요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐
<cheayuncho> 더럳ㄹ
<imsu> 될진 안될지 모르겠지만 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 암튼 내얼굴봐서 cheayuncho 님 특강점요 imsu님.. imsu형님
<imsu> 엥? 형님 왜이러심? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 몇 학년인데요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 알잖아요
<imsu> ??
<drake_kr> 에비고1
<imsu> 아~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 예비고가 뭐 할게 있다고 ㅋㅋ 방정식만 잘 풀면 되지 ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 그걸못푸니까
<cheayuncho> ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 잉??
<imsu> 어디보자;; 1학년때 뭘 배우더라 ~
<imsu> 아~~
<imsu> 명제~ ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 그러고보니 채연님은 지금 8차 교육과정이신가요?
<imsu> 필요/충분 조건과 집합과의 연관관계를 아는게 핵심이네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 이렇게 말했는데 영재 아니야? ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 저다음후배가
<cheayuncho> 8차걸요
<cheayuncho> 저는아마7차일겁니다
<imsu> 차수는 중요치 않음 ㅋㅋㅋ 어차피 수학은 안바껴요 ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 지금1년후배들이 교과서다바뀌고 과수정된걸로봐서는요
<cheayuncho> 맞아요 안바껴요..
<imsu> 오~ 다아시네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 반은 하심
<imsu> drake_kr, 다 아시는데 뭘 더 가르치라는 겁니까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 그러고 보니 제가 가르친애 전교 1등 남 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 얘기 했구나 ㅠㅠ;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 암튼 내자랑임 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 끙...슬슬 부모님이 공유기 전원 내릴때가 다 되어가네요.
<drake_kr> imsu: cheayuncho 님을 1%로 만들자고
<cheayuncho> 헐
<cheayuncho> 부모님이 공유기전원을 내리시다니 ㄷㄷ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 제 능력으로는 불가능합니다 ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 저는 리눅스기반라우터라 내리기도힘들고
<drake_kr> 에이 왜이러셔용
<cheayuncho> 켜기도힘들고
<drake_kr> 근데 수학은 재미있자나
<drake_kr> 재수없게
<jincreator> 저희 부모님이라고 뭘 아시겠습니까? 공유기라는 물건 근처의 코드를 다 뽑는거지.
<cheayuncho> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr, 오늘 밀님 오셨나요?
<drake_kr> 안옴
<drake_kr> ㅆㅂ
<imsu> 조냉 바쁘신가봄 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 안되겠다 안드로이드 켜야지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 나도 안드로이드 켜야되나?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 개념좀 잡아주시와요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 아 소주 8병을 나눠마시니 힘드네..
<drake_kr> cheayuncho: 방학중 1주 정도는 뵙길 고대하고 있겠습니다
<cheayuncho> 그이상일겁니다
<cheayuncho> 근데 주소도모르고잇습니다
<cheayuncho> 응?
<drake_kr> 노원구쪽이에요
<cheayuncho> 어디징
<cheayuncho> 역곡에서 너무멀지안않으면되는데
<drake_kr> 존내멀다
<drake_kr> 역곡은 인천쪽
<imsu> 헐 엄청 머네요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 소사 부천 역곡인가..
<drake_kr> 부담은 갖지 말고 오셔요
<cheayuncho> 앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 네
<drake_kr> imsu라는 특강 강사가 맘에 안든다고 때릴수는 있지만 제가 말려줄게요
<cheayuncho> 으이 스파르타식인가 ㅠ
<imsu> drake_kr, 뭐하시는 겁니까 저를 두고 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 원래 뒷담화는 사람을 앞에 두고 해야 제맛
<imsu> 저 그렇게 잘난 놈 아닌데요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 집에와서 와인 한잔 더하니까 피곤이 쏟아진다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 와인이란~ 와인맛도 모르는 된장녀들의 사치품;;; 제길슨 소주나 드셈 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 프랑스 시골의 산공기가 느껴지더냐~!!!!
<drake_kr> 진로 3700원짜리 와인임요
<imsu> 복분자를 드셔야죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 와인보다 복분자가 비쌐ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아련한 추억과 함께 ㅋ
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 갑부라인이군
<drake_kr> 3만 7천원이 아니라 3천 7백원인데...
<drake_kr> 암튼 전 잘게요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머야 ~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 2시간 뒤에 일어나시려고요? ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-23
<kkb110> kkb110,
<kizace> 안녕하세요
<kizace> 어서오세요
<kizace> 어서오세요
<kizace> sulinux 라는 리눅스는 라이센스를 사야하네요...
<kizace> 어서오세요+_+
<hacking_u> 어서왔습니다(?)
<kizace> ㅎㅎㅎ 수고하셨습니당
<grr> ni hao
<kizace> 우오오 그르르님 오셨군요+_+
<grr> ni hao
<hacking_u> 으아 xe 다루기가 아직 어렵군요
<grr>  /_\..
<grr> XE로 운영해보려다가 그냥 때려 치운 사이트가 하나 있긴한데...
<grr> http://disint.dothome.co.kr/xe/intro
<hacking_u> jincreator, 왔구만
<grr> 이게 생각보다 어렵더라구요 - -
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<hacking_u> grr, 그런데 저기 웬 익숙한 플래쉬....
<grr> 제로보드 시절꺼는 스킨도 많고 한데, XE용으로 공개된 스킨이 그렇게 많은것두 아니고..
<grr> 플래시는 이쁜겁니다 (....)
<jincreator> 기본스킨도 충분히 멋있어요(...)
<grr> 으으 덥다...
<kizace> C언어도 배워야 겠지요?
<kizace> 너무 뜬근없는 질문이었나 ㅠㅠ
<grr> 음.. C에서 득도를 하시면 다른 언어들도 금방 배워요
<grr> 이게 사실 C라는 문법보다, C문법으로 자기 생각을 알고리즘을 짜내는게 힘든거라.. 이게 한번 되면 유사한 것들은 금방금방 해요
<kizace> 우움 ... 열혈강의로 C언어를 시작해보려 합니당..
<grr> 그책 좋더라구요, 보통 책들이 예제를 하나만 놓는대 비해서, 요렇게두되고 저렇게두 되요 라면서 여러가지 예를 들어놨더라구요.
<kizace> >_< 12개월 강의 쿠폰도 준다기에!!
<grr> 저도 그 책하고 http://www.winapi.co.kr/  요기 2군대로 공부 했었어요
<jincreator> 전 처음 C 공부할 때 "그림으로 보는 C"로 했어요.
<kizace> 헐 자유강좌에 ..... 성인용품 크리!!
<grr> ....
<grr> 참고로 저기 있는 테트리스 소스가 vc 6.0 이랑 2005 에서 컴파일이 안되요 = =
<kizace> 윈도우즈 환경에서 하는거네용
<kizace> 리눅스나 윈도우즈나 C언어는 같은건가요?
<grr> 어짜피 별 무리 없으실꺼에요 리눅스에서 하셔두 /_\
<grr> ansi 라는 C 표준이 있어요
<kizace> 아함 감사합니다 ^^
<grr> 그걸 vc랑 gcc 모두 따르는데,
<grr> api중 일부가 좀 다르죠 /_\
<jincreator> gcc에서는 -std=c99 옵션을 뒤에 붙여 최신(?) C 규격인 C99에 따르게 할 수 있습니다.
<grr> 그래도 열혈강의 나오는 내용이면 니눅스에서 별 다를게 없을거에요
<grr> 문제는...
<kizace> 문제는...
<grr> 니눅스에서 vim을 쓰나 emacs를 쓰냐...
<grr> (....)
<grr> drake 씨 처럼 변태적으로 nano를 씨시는분도 계시지만...
<kizace> 변태적으로......
<jincreator> pico는 아니군요.
<grr>  .....
<kizace> 리눅스 개발환경에서 vim으로 쓰는지 emacs를 쓰는지
<kizace> 설정은 할수 있네요
<kizace> 아 편집기구나 (__*):; 시스템이 아니엇군 ㅎ
<jincreator> 시스템도 가능해요.
<jincreator> 터미널에서 vim이나 emacs 쓰듯이 사용 가능하다고 하네요.
<grr> ㅇ_ㅇ
<kizace> 아하 ..
<jincreator> set -o
<jincreator> 기본값은 emacs가 on이고 vi가 off입니다.
<jincreator> set -o vi 하면 vi가 on이 되지요.
<grr> 저희 회사에서는 대부분은 vim을 쓰는데, 나 좀 실력좀 짱인듯 똘끼좀 쩌는듯~ 하시는 분들은 emacs 쓰시더라구요
<grr> 전 emacs를 키면 벙... 해져서 못써요 (....)
<kizace> (__*) emacs는 광신도들이 있다고...
<kizace> 훔.. 전 밥 좀 먹고
<kizace> 시장에 가서 동태한마리 사다가 동태찌개는 좀 끓여야 겠다는^^:;
<kizace> 서점도 가야하공 오늘은 조금 바쁜날>_<
<kizace> 뿅!
<hanbin973> 아 =.=
<hanbin973> 물올 ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ 돌아버리겠다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 아니, 아직도 올림피아드를 해요?
<ndsin> VPS 쓰시는 분?
<jincreator> 겨울학교 갈 것 아니면 별다른 혜택이 없는 것으로 알고 있었는데...
<jincreator> 덕분에 미*영*나 미*탐* 같은 학원 타격이 크다는 말이 있죠.
<drake_kr> grr: 내가 왜 변태야
<jincreator> (...)
<ndsin> VPS 서비스 하시는분?
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 한국과 대만의 플레이어들이 곧 게임을 함께 플레이하고, 서로를 게임 친구 목록에 추가하며, 같은 래더에서 경쟁하게 됩니다. 지역 연결에 대한 자세한 내용은 공식 커뮤니티 사이트에서 확인해 주십시오.
<grr> 헉 스타2 이제 대만애들이랑 붙어야하나
<hanbin973> 밥먹을때까지만 컴터 하다가
<hanbin973> ....
<jincreator> 대만에서는 "헉 스타2 이제 한국애들이랑 붙어야하나" 할지도 모르겠네요.
<hanbin973> 밥먹고 다시 보다가 시험 쳥ㅑㄱㄱㅔ
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 음 =.=
<drake_kr> jincreator: 저 어제 별일 없었나요
<jincreator> 네. 왜요?
<hanbin973> 좋은 상 받았음 좋ㄱㅔㅅ당 ㅜ
<drake_kr> 걍 어제 실수했나 해서..
<kizace> 어제도 격하게 한잔 하셨나봐요 드레이크님...
<drake_kr> 둘이서 8병 깠어요..
<jincreator> 그런 것 없었어요. 하루 정도 지나면 로그 볼 수 있으니 직접 확인해보세요.
<kizace> 헉....
<kizace> 8병이라니......
<drake_kr> 막판엔 고량주 -ㅅ-
<kizace> 빼...빼갈!!!!
<drake_kr> 어제 한분 부족해서
<drake_kr> 좀 재미없었는데
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 남자답게 한잔 하셨군요...
<hanbin973> ... 아이리버가 헬쥐와 모토롤라를 위협하고 있어요. 유쁠과 아이리버의 조합이란.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> yemharc님은 야근하고 들어가셨나보군요..
<kizace> 네 어제...
<ndsin> 8병...
<drake_kr> u+는 lg인데..
<ndsin> 격하게가 아니라 생명을 담보로...
<drake_kr> ndsin :: 왜이러세요
<kizace> 제가 마지막으로 본것은.... 로그아웃하시면서 회의 들어갑니다 였습니다..
<drake_kr> ...
<kizace> 생명수를 섭취하셨다는....
<kizace> 어서오세요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 어서오세요.
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> Head First Programming 공부해볼려는중..
<jincreator> 같은 저자가 쓴 HF Python도 있다더군요.
<hanbin973> 진짜 =.= 이번해에 받은 상은 죄다 은상인데 이것도 은상일려나 -.-
<jincreator> 그러고보니 지금 중3이신가요?
<kizace> 중3!!!!!!
<cartes9> jincreator, HF Python은 서양서저코너에서만 봤어요..
<cartes9> 아직 번역판은 않나온거같더라구요
<jincreator> 아, 그렇군요. 빨리 나왔으면 좋겠네요.
<kizace> 전 그럼 씻고 할머니와 시장을 다녀오겠습니당>_< 유후~
<jincreator> 네, 잘 다녀오세요.
<drake_kr> 전 재부팅요
<drake_kr> 아 안해도 되는군
<jincreator> 개인적으로 이해가 안가는 게 왜 Head First C는 안나올까요.
<cartes9> C는 초보자-friendly한 언어가 아닌가봐요
<cartes9> 전 그렇게 생각함..
<jincreator> 저도 그렇게 생각해요.
<ndsin> 음
<jincreator> 근데 그러니까 더더욱 초보자들이 쉽게 접할 수 있게 책이 나와야 하는 게 아닐까 싶어요.
<drake_kr> head first design patterns같은 책이 있는걸 보면..
<jincreator> 어쩌면...초보자들에게 포인터와 같은 어려운 개념을 쉽게 설명하는 게 불가능해서일지도 모르겠네요.
<drake_kr> sql도 beginner friendly한 언어는 아니잖아요
<jincreator> 심지어는 초보자와 상관없는 PM 책도 있죠.
<cartes9> Project Management?
<cartes9> 가 PM이에요?
<jincreator> 네, 맞아요.
<drake_kr> 단지 저자가 c를 안한거일 뿐인듯
<jincreator> HF PMP입니다.
<cartes9> 뭐의 약자에요?
<drake_kr> head first project management processing 이나 뭐 그런거겠죠
<jincreator> Project Management Professional
<jincreator> 일종의 자격증으로 알고 있습니다.
<jincreator> 저도 자세히는 몰라요(...)
<cartes9> 전또
<cartes9> 아
<jincreator> http://wwweb.tistory.com/entry/PMP-%EC%9E%90%EA%B2%A9%EC%A6%9D-%EC%86%8C%EA%B0%9C
<cartes9> 전 돌아다니면서 PMP봤는데
<cartes9> 비디오보는 디지털제품 사용법인줄..
<cartes9> -ㅅ-
<cartes9> =ㅁ=;;
<jincreator> (...)
<cartes9> Head First PMP가 그런거였군요
<drake_kr> 기본적으로 책을 봐도, 필요해서 보는게 아니라면 그다지..
<hacking_u> 그 사이에 무언가 폭풍 대화....
<cartes9> 퐁풍?
<cartes9> 폭풍?aa
<ndsin> 음...
<ndsin> cafe24 VPS 호스팅은... 세팅해주는데 root 계정을 활성화시켜버리는군요 쩝...사용자 계정 만들고 root 계정 비활성화시켜야겠네요
<jincreator> VPS인지는 모르겠는데 cartes9님이 cafe24에 가상화 계정이 있으시지요, 아마?
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 기존에는 MK님 소개로 VPS 서비스 이용하고 있었는데 이번달을 끝으로 서비스 안한다고 해서 ㅜㅜ cafe24로 지금 새로 만들었습니다
<ndsin> 데이터 이전하고 세팅할려면 깜깜하네요 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> cafe24 VPS 호스팅이 가격대비 가장 좋은데 최대 단점이 ping이 안되네요;;;;;;;;
<ndsin> 정책상 ping 막아놨다고 하는데 후;;
<ndsin> 불편 감수하고 쓰기로 했네요;;
<hacking_u> .... 저는 그냥 집에다 서버...
<ndsin> 전기세...
<jincreator> 잰 전기세는 부모님이 내주시잖아요.
<ndsin> 거기다 집에서는 80 포트 막히고...
<drake_kr> 전 통신사에 개지랄떠니까 열어주던데..
<hacking_u> jincreator, 아니, 우리 아부지 홈페이지
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 그냥 해지한다면 열어주잖아요
<drake_kr> hacking_u: 그나저나 뭐 어떻게 할래요
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 지금 작업 착수 상태입니다
<drake_kr> 오옹
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 근데 좀 도와주시....
<ndsin> drake_kr // 진상고객 되기 강연좀 부탁드립니다
<ndsin> 이거 진짜 저 배워야 하는데
<ndsin> 맨날 a/s 같은거 할때나 서비스 받아야 할때마다
<drake_kr> 그냥 웃으면서 통화 하시면 되는데
<ndsin> 네네 알겠습니다 하고 끊어서 큰일임...
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 웃으면서 높은사람 바꿔달라고 하세요
<hacking_u> 진짜 그냥 웃으면서 통화하면 됩니다
<drake_kr> 요샌 lg에서도 트위터 좀 무서워할텐데..
<drake_kr> sk하고 kt는 트위터에 올린다고만 해도 벌벌 기는데..
<drake_kr> 일개 고객이 매출 떨어뜨리는건 쉽거든요 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 한 사람의 파급효과
<ndsin> 음
<drake_kr> 그나저나 hacking_u 제가 님 서버에 24시간 들어갈수 있는게 아니자나요
<ndsin> 일단 밥좀
<jincreator> 네, 맛있는 거 드세요.
<drake_kr> 고등어 맛있네요
<apt-get_Question> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 어여와요
<apt-get_Question> 네~ ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 어서오세요.
<apt-get_Question> 네 안녕하세요~
<apt-get_Question> 식사들은 하셨나요 ?
<jincreator> 전 아직이요.
<drake_kr> 고등어요
<apt-get_Question> 전 카레요
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 아, 아직은 제가 제 컴에다가 하고 있고요 곧 베어본 초소형으로 하나 구입할거에요
<hacking_u> 전 주먹밥
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> 호스팅 받는게 좋을텐데요
<jincreator> 맥미니서버 구입하지 그래? ㅋ
<drake_kr> 이미지자료가 엄청나게 많은게 아니라면..
<hacking_u> 오호라 그간 많이 싸졌네요 호스팅
<hacking_u> 제작년에 본 게 마지막이었 =_='
<hacking_u> 갑자기 급 조용....
<hacking_u> 다들 식사하시는 듯
<hacking_u> ....
<apt-get_Question> vsftpd 설정 파일 공부해요..
<cartes9> 아 jincreator 네
<cartes9> 저 VPS호스팅 써요
<cartes9> cafe24에서 ^^;;
<jincreator> cafe24 가상 호스팅 사이트에는 VPS라는 말을 못봤는데 그렇군요.
<cartes9> VPS가 뭐에요?
<jincreator> 저도 자세히는 몰라요(...) http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EA%B0%80%EC%83%81_%EC%82%AC%EC%84%A4_%EC%84%9C%EB%B2%84
<cartes9> Virtual Private Server
<cartes9> 가
<cartes9> VPS인줄알고썻는데
<jincreator> 약자는 맞는 것 같네요.
<jincreator> ...밥먹으러 갑니다.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ko to: Ubuntu Korean LocoTeam Channel | 우분투 한국 로코팀 채널입니다 | 규칙을 읽어주세요. https://SeowonJung.com/wiki/pages/272974/Ubuntu_Korea_Rules.html
<grr> 99
<grr> 역시 식은밥 처리할땐 볶음밥이 최고군요 /_\
<drake_kr> 자취생 포스..
<grr>  /_\
<hacking_u> =_=
<grr>  = _=
<grr> 역시 자취를 하면 "밥 같이 먹자" 라는 사람한테 끌리게 되나봐요
<hacking_u> ....
<kizace> 흐헉.... 덥워서 죽을꺼 같은 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 혹시 규칙 웹페이지 잘 나오나요?
<kizace> 규칙 웹페이지가 뭔가요?;; 규칙이라는 사이트 이름을 말씀하시는건가 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> kizace, 여기 채널 규칙요
<drake_kr> https://SeowonJung.com/wiki/pages/272974/Ubuntu_Korea_Rules.html
<kizace> 아
<drake_kr> 전 안 나오네요 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 전 크롬 플러스 사용자이며 .. 지원되지 안는 브라우저라고 나오네욤
<drake_kr> 인증서 에라
<Work^Seony> 그래요? 크롬에서 작성했는데..
<Work^Seony> 인증서 무시하고 볼 수 있어요
<drake_kr> 음..
<kizace> https 에 / 로 사선이 빨간색으로 가져있네요
<Work^Seony> 아 이거 어디서 무료 인증서라도 좀 받던가 해야지..
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그런게 있어요?
<Work^Seony> 네. 무료로 받는데가 있어요
<kizace> 아 크롬에서는 잘구동 되네요
<drake_kr> 헐
<Work^Seony> kizace, Verisign 같은데서 인증서 발급 안받으면 사선으로 그어져서 나오는데, 상관없어요.
<kizace> 크롬 플러스에서는 안되는걸 보니 최신버전이 아닌것으로 인증이 되는건지
<Work^Seony> kizace, 인증서 사용료가 1년에 수십만원이라..
<drake_kr> 그런 인증서가 있으면 activex 좀 설치를.. -ㅅ-
<kizace> 헉 .. 비싸네요... 음 그런데 특별히 문제가 되는 소스라던가 엑티브X같은건 없을꺼니까 그냥 무시하고 들어가버렸다는 ^^
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=%EB%AC%B4%EB%A3%8C+SSL+%EC%9D%B8%EC%A6%9D%EC%84%9C&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<drake_kr> 무시하면 일단
<drake_kr> 잘 보이긴 해요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 넵. 감사합니다. 인증서 하나 공짜로 좀 받던가 해야겟어요.
<kizace> 아 역시 Work^Seony  님이 대장님이셨네요+_+!!
<Work^Seony> 도무지 이번 라이언에 장착된 아파치 서버는, 설정파일부터가 완전히 이해할 수 없는 수준으로 만들어져있더라구요...
<Work^Seony> kizace, ㅎㅎ 대장은 아니에요
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 부대빵
<kizace> 부대빵!!
<drake_kr> 분도님이 반장이고 서니님은 부반장
<Work^Seony> 무늬만 입니다. ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 아 분도님이 대장님이셨구나!! 후후 요즘은 단타로 끊어치지를 안하려고 노력하다 보니 다른 체널에서도 장문의 메시지를 남겨버린다는 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 요새 cripper라는 독일 그룹 음악이 좋네요 -ㅅ-
<Work^Seony> kizace, 근데 사실 채팅을 오래하다보면, 결국 장문으로 치는 사람의 메시지가 잘 전달된다는 걸 알 수 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<grr> (...) 죄송합니다. 키보드만 잡으면 뇌랑 손가락이 따로 움직여서 단문으로 연타치게되요 - _-;;;;
<drake_kr> 전 술 먹어야 장문이 나오는뎅..
<kizace> 음 확실히 제가 썼지만 제가 보기에도 보기 좋더라구요 ^^
<drake_kr> (30일 어쩌지)
<grr> drake_kr :: 빨간머리 앤 컨셉으로 오세요
<grr> ㅌㅌㅌㅌ
<kizace> 일주일 남았네여+_+ !!!
<drake_kr> 술먹고 발표할까
<kizace> 발표!! 혹시 모두 발표 해야하는건 아니죠? ...
<drake_kr> 하고싶으시면 해도돼요
<kizace> (__*) 전 드레이크님이 발표하시는 모습을 초롱초롱한 눈망울로 멀뚱멀뚱 바라보고 싶어요+
<drake_kr> 그렇게 말씀하시면
<drake_kr> 발표를 시켜드리도록 하겠습니다
<kizace> ...... 전 아는게 아무것도....
<drake_kr> 저도 아무것도 없는데용
<kizace> 음... 그럼 발표를 시켜주신다면 그 자리에서 탈출을 ....
<kizace> 엽기적인 그녀 2 라는 영화가 개봉 했었네요... 왜 몰랐을까....
<kizace> 앗... 중국영화;;;
<borios_> 저기요~ 혹시 /lib 에 있는 공용라이브러리 버전 업그레이드 하려면 어떻게 해야하는지 아시는분 있나요?
<kizace> 움 제가 동영상 플레이어를 SMplayer을 사용하고 있는데요 .asf 파일 영상이 아니나와서 그러는데 코덱은 어떤걸 다운받으면 좋을까요?
<apt-get_Question> 으앙~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<kizace> 어서오세요
<apt-get_Question> 어려운 리눅스 같으니라고 ㅠㅠ
<apt-get_Question> 안녕하세요~
<kizace> 입장과 동시에 좌절을 보여주고 계시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<apt-get_Question> 네.. 입장과 동시에 질문이 있는데요..
<kizace> 제가 알려드릴수 있는것이 있을지 의문이네여 ㅎㅎ
<apt-get_Question> ftp서버를 쓰기 위해서 vsftpd랑 다 설정을 했는데 20번 포트랑 21번 포트가 안열려서요.. ㅠㅠ 쓰지를 못하고 있어요..
<kizace> (__*);;
<apt-get_Question> 포트 열린거 확인은 nmap으로 해봤구요..
<kizace> 무서운 말을 막 사용하시는군요 ;; 굇수 진님이 오셨으니+_+ 어서 문의를!!
<apt-get_Question> 포트 여는건 iptables랑.. ufw도 확인해보구.. 했는데.. ㅠㅠ
<kizace> http://massy2002.blog.me/37679599
<kizace> 아 이건 운영하는 법이군요..
<kizace> 기본 포트를 21로 잡았는데;;
<apt-get_Question> 음..
<kizace> http://blog.naver.com/qsef2?Redirect=Log&logNo=20043448038    이곳은 특정포트만 열고 사용하는 법이 설명 되어있네요 ^^:;
<apt-get_Question> standalone이랑
<kizace> 전 봐도 모르기에 필요하신 정보일지 모르겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<apt-get_Question> 차이도 잘 모르겠어서;
<kizace> 스텐드얼론이면 단일 독자 뭐 그런뜻 아닌가요?
<hacking_u> apt-get_Question, ftp://localhost 도 접속 안되요?
<hacking_u> 되>돼
<hacking_u> 저는 vsftpd 쓰는데요, 잘 되던데 말입니다...
<apt-get_Question> 안해봤는데..
<apt-get_Question> 포트가 안열려 있어서 시도도 안해봐서;
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 지금 접속해있나요?
<ndsin> ssh
<apt-get_Question> ssh랑 vns는 열려 있거든요..
<ndsin> 려 있어서 시도도 안해봐서;
<ndsin> netstat -antp |grep 21
<ndsin> 이렇게 쳐보세요
<ndsin> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      701/vsftpd
<ndsin> 이거 나오세요?
<apt-get_Question> 안나와요
<ndsin> 21번 포트로 ftp 안올라가있네요
<ndsin> 방화벽이 아니라 ftp부터 가동시키셔야겠네요
<apt-get_Question> 아..
<jincreator> 우분투에서는 기본적으로 부팅시 vsftpd가 자동으로 실행되지 않는데 혹시 시작을 아예 안하신 게 아닌지요.
<apt-get_Question> restart하면 가동되는거 아닌가요??
<apt-get_Question> 흠;;
<apt-get_Question> etc/init.d/vsftpd restart해줬는데..
<jincreator> sudo restart vsftpd 라고 하면 뭐라고 나오나요?
<jincreator> 실행되는 게 맞다면 vsftpd start/running, process XXXX 라고 뜹니다.
<apt-get_Question> unknown instance라고 나오는데;
<apt-get_Question> 헐;
<apt-get_Question> 내가 설정 파일을 뭘 잘못 건드렸나;
<hacking_u> 일단 vsftpd 서비스 실행 자체가 안된 거 아닌가요
<apt-get_Question> 실행이 안되고 있는것 같아요..
<apt-get_Question> 하아.. 까다로운 녀석 같으니라고.. ㅠㅠ
<hacking_u> sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd start 해 보심은...
<kizace> 음 이상하네.. 왜 최소화를 시킨 창을 다시 되돌아 오질 안는걸까....
<apt-get_Question> 우와..
<apt-get_Question> 나.. 진짜.. ㅜㅜ
<apt-get_Question> 뭐가 문제 였냐 면요..
<apt-get_Question> vsftpd.conf 파일을.. 좀 보기좋게 할라고.. 엔터좀 처주고.. 주석처리를 안하고 들여쓰기좀 했다고.. 설정파일이 제대로 안먹었나봐요 ㅡㅡ;;
<apt-get_Question> 아.. 이것 때문에.. 2시간이나 고생했네.. ㅠㅠ
<apt-get_Question> 엉엉 ㅠㅠ
<apt-get_Question> 설정파일을 너무 우습게 봤다 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ..
<kizace> (__*);
<apt-get_Question> 맨땅에 해딩하며 배우는거라 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 치킨먹고싶
<kizace> 크하 ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 더워서 그런가
<ndsin> 왤케 피곤하지
<ndsin> 30분만 누워있어야겠음
<jincreator> ...그리고 3시간이 흐르겠죠.
<drake_kr> 시계를 보니 4시 안심. (하지만 새벽 4시)
<drake_kr> 간만에 타먹는 냉커피
<hacking_u> 나갑니다-
<hacking_u> 밤에 뵙죠...
<kizace> 움...
<kizace> 우분투가 유니티를 사용하면서 시스템 트레이로 넣은 프로그램은 도통 되돌려 올수 없는건가여? ...
<jincreator> 왼쪽 막대에 최소화되어 들어간건가요?
<kizace> 왼쪽 막대에도 있는데 아무리 눌러도 복귀가 안되네요 ....
<jincreator> 오른쪽 버튼 누르면 목록이 뜨지 않나요?
<drake_kr> 커피좀 사와야 되나..
<kizace> 누르면 실행하기 가 있는데 역시 복귀가 안되는 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 무슨 프로그램인데요?
<kizace> 프로세스 상에서는 분명히 돌아가고는 있는데 말이죠
<kizace> 음 qbtorrent 요
<drake_kr> 아 커피좀 사올까
<jincreator> 오른쪽 위에 안뜨나요?
<jincreator> 그 볼륨이나 네트워크 그림들 있는 곳이요.
<kizace> 네 이상하게 위족에는 와인 프로그램만 보이구요 다른건 전혀 안보이더라구요
<drake_kr> unity면 왼쪽 dock에 나올거에요
<kizace> 시스템 템트레이 아이콘 표시를 헀음에도 불구하고
<drake_kr> 아 맞다
<drake_kr> 위엔 메뉴가 뜰텐데?
<jincreator> 그게 유니티에서는 알리미(시스템 트레이)에 모든 프로그램이 뜨는 게 아니라는 말이 있더군요.
<kizace> 네
<kizace> 유니티 이후부터는 알리미를 아예 사용 안한다고 했던걸 본거 같아서요;;
<kizace> 맘편히 클레식 모드로 봐야 하는건지 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저처럼 포기하세요 편해요
<kizace> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kizace> 누가 그랬던가.. 드레이크 님은 변....
<drake_kr> 쉳
<jincreator> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<jincreator> 이렇게 하면 알리미 부분에 모든 아이콘이 다 뜬다고 합니다.
<kizace> 음... 큰변화를 모르겠어요.. 일단 실행을 해봐야죠 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 유니티부터는 알리미를 안쓰는 게 아니라 유니티에서 허용하는 프로그램들만 알리미를 쓰도록 기본 설정이 되어 있어서 그렇습니다.
<kizace> 아 그렇게 되어있어서 그렇구나....
<kizace> 아까 업데이트 하면서 리붓을 안한게 있으니
<kizace> 리부팅 한번 하고 오겠습니다!
<drake_kr> 리빙포인트 : 연봉협상을 할 때에는 가족사진을 들고가면 좋다
<jincreator> ???
<kizace> 가족사진.... 전 할머니 한분을 모시고 살고 있습니다.. 하면 뭔가 득이 되는걸까요?
<kizace> 리붓팅 뿅!
<drake_kr> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=335885&no=33&weekday=fri
<jincreator> 가우스전자는 아직 안보고 있었는데...
<kizace> 역시 jincreator 님은 진정한 굇수!
<jincreator> ...이 방에 계시는 진짜 굇수분들이 웃으실 겁니다.
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 개물 맞자나요
<jincreator> (...)
<kizace> ㅎㅎㅎ
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 연봉협상할때 가족사진이라
<grr> 좋은거 배웠어요
<kizace> 그르르님은 연봉 협상할때 치아를 들이밀면 될듯..
<kizace> 그르르 ~
<jincreator> 그리고 짤리겠죠.
<kizace> 샷!
<kizace> 전 오랜만에 여자 라는 염색체를 보유한 짐승을 만나고 오겠습니다...
<kizace> 이따 저녁때 뵈요^^
<grr> = =
<ndsin> 아음
<ndsin> 자고일어났더니 더 나른
<grr> 누나 만나러.. ㅌㅌㅌ
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋ 시험 ...
<hanbin973> 학원 선생님은 잘 친거라는데 ... 9개나 찍었어 =.=
<hanbin973> 어찌된 영문인지 현대물리는 삘받아서 잘풀었다? =.=;;;
<drake_kr> 심심한데 라면이나 먹어야지
<milosz> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 네
<kkb110> 혹시 클립보드 메니저 이런거 없나요?
<kkb110> 클립보드 1번으로 copy,         클립보드 3번에서 paste
<milosz> 예전에 glipper 썼었는데 나름 유사한 방법으로 사용 가능하실 것 같습니다.
<drake_kr> 고수분 등장
<kkb110> glipper나 klipper나 등등등 클립보드매니저 몇개 살펴봤는데, history까지만 지원하고 그이상은 없더라구요. 목표에서 한 2%쯤 부족한듯
<kkb110> 지원하는 클립보드 매니저를 만들까 아니면 하나 골라서 패치를 만들까 고민중;;
<milosz> ms office에서 지원하는 다중 클립보드의 형태는 아직 못봤는데
<milosz> 가장 편리했던 형태 같아요.
<milosz> 저도 glipper는 필요하긴 한데 부족한 느낌이 좀 있어서 잘 안쓰게 되더라구요.
<grr> hao
<haruair> 모두 즐거운 밤 되세요!
<DingGGu> 저기 질문드리느데, ubuntu 10.04-desktop 이 깔려있는버전에서 gui관련 싹다지우고 only cui만할수있게없나요?
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<kizace> 안녕하세요^^
<kizace> cui 라 하심은....
<kizace> 콘솔 모드 말씀 하시는건가용?
<kizace> 음 로그인 시작화면 설정 부분에서 기본 세션을 .. 리커버리 콘솔로 하시면 콘솔로 로그인 되는거 아닌가용?
<imsu> kizace: 혹시 또 drake_kr님은 콘솔 사랑을 듣고 계셨나요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 은 -> 의
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋ 드레이크님의 콘솔에 대한 사랑때문에 굇수가 되었다는 전설도 ㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> DingGGu, 로그인화면 설정에서 리버커리 콘솔 모드로 하고 접속 해보세용 제가 저번에 클래식 모드로 하니까 유니티 없어지고 시스템 트레이바 나왔던걸로 봐서 콘솔 모드로 하심 아마 원하시는 모드로 로그인 되지 안을까 싶어요
<imsu> kizace: ㅂㅌ임 따라하지 마세요 ㅋㅋ
<kizace> 넴;;
<DingGGu> 리커버리콘솔이
<DingGGu> 네트워킹이
<DingGGu> 지원하긴하나요
<kizace> 네
<DingGGu> 그냥 저는서버용으로
<DingGGu> 쓰고싶어서;
<kizace> 움 ... 사실 그것까지는 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 그런데 리커버리 콘솔 모드 라고 하긴 하지만.. X윈도우를 실행 안하고 콘솔로 하는 뭐 그런 방식 아닌가요? 기본적인 네트워킹이나 그런건 다 지원할꺼 같은데 말이죠;;
<kizace> 다시한번 말씀드리지만.. 절대-_- 네버.. 해보거나 확실한 정답은 아니랍니다 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 음 혹시 sm플레이어에서 asf 파일 제생이 안되는데 코덱 설치는 어떤걸로 해야하는지 저에게 친절하게 알려주실 ㅠㅠ 분 없으세요?
<imsu> 모르겠네요 ;; ㅈㅅ
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<kizace> ^^; 움 코덱팩이 따로 있는걸까요 리눅스도 .. 윈도우 같은경우는 코덱팩이 따루 나오자나요
<kizace> 그럼 리눅스도 코덱팩 같은것이 있을꺼 같은데 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<gwangbuntu> asdfg
<imsu> kizace: smplayer는 asf가 문제 없이 잘 나온다고는 하던데;;
<imsu> 안나오시나요?
<imsu> kizace: http://epy.kr/cklove/xe/index.php?mid=scrap_ubuntu&document_srl=1902
<imsu> 이렇게 나오는데 ;;
<imsu> 저도 잘 모르겠네요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<kizace> 저 먼저 취침해보겠습니다^^
<imsu> kizace: 안녕히 주무세요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-24
<kizace> 안녕하세요~
<kizace> 어서오세요~
<ttmtm> 호오..
<kizace> +_+
<chocobo> 0.0
<Guest78296>  /change
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<kizace> 어서오세요 ^^
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<ndsin> 아..워드프레스는 너무 어렵다...
<jincreator> 지난번 구입하신 VPS에 올리신 건가요?
<ndsin> 네
<ndsin> 데이터 이전중이에요
<ndsin> 텍스트큐브로 할땐 참 편했는데
<jincreator> 요즘은 텍스타일도 많이 쓰이는 것 같더라요.
<ndsin> 텍스타일요?
<ndsin> 그것도 블로그인가요?
<locofrank|ubuntu> 오..워프 사용자시군요
<jincreator> XE에 올려서 사용하는 블로그에요.
<ndsin> 음... 워프는 참 불편하다는 느낌이 강해서 ㅜㅜ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 저도 워프로 사용중인데 반갑네요. 한국에서는 인기가 없어서..
<ndsin> 한국 정서에 좀 안맞는 느낌이라;
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 데이터 이전은 다 됐군요
<ndsin> 하아
<ndsin> 이제 도메인 이전만 하면 되겠구나
<jincreator> 도메인이면...ndsin.kr?
<ndsin> 아뇨
<ndsin> rain9.com 입니다
<jincreator> 블로그가 멋있네요.
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ;;
<ndsin> 자료저장용이라;
<locofrank|ubuntu> 스킨이 깔끔하네요.
<ndsin> 감사합ㄴ디ㅏ ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 으흥
<ndsin> 위키는 백업 기능이 없구나...
<ndsin> 쩝 버려야지..
<jincreator> sql 백업을 하시면 되지 않나요?
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> sql 백업하면
<ndsin> 첨부파일 백업이 안됩니다
<borios> git 쓰시는 분 계신가요?
<kkb110> 이맥스 쓰시는분~~
<jincreator> 우분투 쓰시는 분?
<kkb110> 컴퓨터 쓰시는분?
<jincreator> 숨쉬기 하시는분?
<Seony> ??
<jincreator> (...)
<test123> test
<kkb110> 생각해봤는데요 아까 여기다가 말했었던거같은데
<kkb110> 클립보드가 여러개면 편할거같아요
<kkb110> 예를들어 1번클립보드로 복사, 3번 클립보드에서 붙여넣기
<jincreator> 음...전 오히려 불편할 것 같아요.
<kkb110> 왜요?
<ndsin> 윈도우에서는 있는데
<jincreator> 매번 '아, 내가 지금 2번 클립보드니까...' 생각하면서 Ctrl+C 등을 써야 하는거잖아요.
<ndsin> 우분투에도 있을듯
<ndsin> 헝헝헝
<kkb110> 리눅스용은 못봤는데 히스토리 저장되는거 말고는
<kkb110> 윈도우즈어플 이름은 뭔가요?
<kkb110> jincre// 그런 분들은 그냥 클립보드 스위칭 안하고 쓰면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 흠 기억이 안나네요 ㅡㅡ;
<kkb110> 텍스트같은거 편집할때, 두가지 구문을 빈번하게 삽입한다고하면, 클립보드가 두개이면 참 편할거같아요
<Seony> ???? Typist?? ?? ?? ??? ??? ???. ??
<Seony> ??? ??? ???? ?????..
<kkb110> 안보여용 물음표만...
<kkb110> 짐 그래서 그걸 에뮬해주는 작은 어플을 하나 만들어볼까 하는데
<Seony> kkb110, ???? ? ??? ?? ????
<kkb110> Seony, 안보여용 전혀~
<jincreator> 저도 물음표로만 보입니다.
<jincreator> 그럼 아까도 ??가 아니라 두글자로 뭔가 말씀하셨던 모양이네요.
<kkb110> 그러게요
<Seony> xchat? ?????? ????? ????
<kkb110> 인코딩을 utf-8말고 딴거로 하셨나?
<Seony> ? utf8?? ??? ? ???? ???..
<ndsin> Seony, hangul ???? ???? print
<kkb110> how about to just say in English
<jincreator> (...)
<Seony> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/45446.png
<jincreator> 응? 왜 보이는 건 잘 되시는데 보내는 게 깨지지?
<Seony> ?? ?? ?? ?????? ?????.
<ndsin> 설마
<Seony> ?? ?? ? ????? ??? ??? ????...
<ndsin> 맥 Lion ??
<jincreator> (...)
<ndsin> font ....
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 아니겠지요
<jincreator> 다른 컴퓨터 테스트?
<kkb110> http://dancingwhale.linuxstudy.pe.kr/seony.png
<Seony_iMac> kkb110, 안쓰던 걸 쓰니 뭔가 이상이 있었내요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아, 이제 잘 보이네요.
<kkb110> 네잘보이네요
<Seony> 음... xchat이 왜그랬지
<Seony> kkb110, 그동네는 날씨 어때요
<kizace> 음 저장소 이덱스를 다운로드 할수 없다는건 ... ppa 로 다운받는 인덱스에 문제가 있는건가요?
<jincreator> 인터넷 상황 때문일 수도 있고, ppa가 없어진 것일 수도 있습니다.
<jincreator> 또는 ppa에서 자신이 사용하는 운영체제 버전을 지원하지 않을 경우 그렇게 뜰 수도 있어요.
<kizace> 아... 내가 뭘 잘못 만져버린것인가 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 어디 PPA인데요?
<kizace> 거의 메인소스랑 시큐리티 같은거만 에러가 났네요 후움.......
<grr> hao
<kizace> 어서오세요
<grr> ni jao
<grr> hao
<jincreator> ni hao
<jincreator> (선수치기)
<grr> T_T
<kizace> http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/   랑  http://ppa.launchpad.net/ 요 두가지에서 우루루
<grr> 방금 기사 시험 실기치고 왔는데 공부 안하고 칠만한건 아니더군요..
<jincreator> kr.archive.ubuntu.com 은 현재 정상적으로 동작하는 것 같은데요. ppa.launchpad.net 안에는 여러 ppa가 들어있기 때문에 이것만으로 알 수는 없네요.
<jincreator> grr 님, 무슨 기사요?
<ndsin> grr 오후에 가채점 해보세요
<grr> 정보처리기사요
<grr> 알고리즘은 쉽게 풀리던데
<grr> db 공부해본지가 2년쯤 되니까 하나도 생각이 안나더라구요 - -...
<ndsin> 그런데 정말 공부 하나도 안하고 가신거에요?
<grr> 네 (,,,) 필기가 그렇게 붙길래 그런가보다 하고 갔어요 - -;;
<ndsin> 후흐 ㅡㅡ;
<ndsin> 시험을 위한 준비는 필요하다는...
<grr> 일단 보기가 40개란거에서 뭐(?) 라면서 당혹했고..
<ndsin> 기사 딴 사람도 몇년뒤에 문제 다시 내면 못맞추는...
<grr> ...
<grr> 으.. 안되면 공부좀 하고 쳐야겠어요
<grr> 배점이 db랑 알고리즘이 제일 높던데...
<jincreator> kizace 님, 저도 kr.archive.ubuntu.com 이 안되는군요. 지금 서버에서 패키지 목록 업데이트 중이라 그런 것 같습니다. http://ftp.kaist.ac.kr/index.html
<kizace> 아 ^^;; 감사합니당
<kizace> 저는 도라지를 다듬어 보이겠습니다 후후후
<jincreator> 음...그것보다는 KAIST FTP에서 서버를 새로 구입하여 교체해서 그런 것 같네요. http://twitter.com/#!/kaist_ftp
<RobinCho> ㅕ
<RobinCho> test
<robin_> 우분투11.04인데 무선인터넷 연결되면 항상 키모음 암호를 물어봅니다... 이거 안나오게 하는방법 없나요??
<RobinCho> 우분투11.04인데 무선인터넷 연결되면 항상 키모음 암호를 물어봅니다.. 이거 안나오게 하는방법 없나요??
<atto> 안녕하세요. 현재 한국 우분투 업데이트 서버 잘되나요?? 저는 403 forbidden 에러가 나네요. 직접 웹으로 접속해 봐도 역시 403 에러가 납니다.
<RobinCho> 저도 마찬가지입니다 상태가 안좋은것 같아요
<jincreator> 현재 서버 교체중이라 그런 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<atto> 흠.. 지금도 카이스트 동아리에서 관리하나요??
<jincreator> 네.
<atto> 아, 그렇군요.
<jincreator> 이전에 사용하던 서버가 고장나서 새 서버 오는동안 임시 서버였다고 합니다.
<jincreator> 지금은 구입한 새 서버 동기화중인 것으로 알고 있어요.
<RobinCho> 네~그렇군요
<atto> 네, 어쩜 그렇게 잘알고 계셔요 ^^;;;
<cartes9> 진크리에이터님이 동아리 멤버에요
<jincreator> 아니네요.
<atto> 아항....
<cartes9> ==3=3
<jincreator> 아니에요.
<jincreator> http://twitter.com/#!/kaist_ftp
<atto> ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> ㅋㅋㅋ 장난;
<cartes9> ㅋㅋㅋ
<atto> 아, 트윗에 계정이 있군요
<jincreator> http://ftp.kaist.ac.kr/ 에서는 서버에서 제공하는 각 미러링의 상황을 알 수 있습니다.
<RobinCho> 팔로우해야겠어요
<jincreator> cartes9 (...)
<atto> 서버가 교체되면, 좀 나아지겠죠?? 예전에 다음서버로 할때와 카이스트 서버로 할때 서로 업데이트 내용이 다른적이 있곤해서 혼란 스러웠었는데 말입니다.
<jincreator> 음...그건 좀 다른 문제에요.
<jincreator> 카이스트 서버는 한국 공식 미러이기 때문에 반드시 6시간마다 주 서버와의 동기화를 해야 합니다.
<jincreator> 그런데 다음은 제때제때 동기화를 하지 않아 구 버전 패키지들이 남아 있는 경우가 있었던 거죠.
<jincreator> 그보다는 임시 서버에서 새 서버로 교체되는 것이니 안전성을 기대해보는 게 좋을 것 같네요.
<cartes9> 아아.. 기업에서 했으면 좋겠어요
<atto> 아, 그렇군요. 역시.. 그래서 좀 느려도 주서버로 항상 해놓았었는데, 역시
<cartes9> 왜 동아리 학생들한테 맡겨서
<cartes9> 불안정한건지..
<cartes9> 한국 디폴트서버인데...
<cartes9> 제가 너무심하게 말했나용..aa
<jincreator> 그건 좀 복잡한데요.
<RobinCho> 노트북 무선인터넷 연결때마다 항상 키모음암호를 물어보는데... 와이파이 암호는 저장되지만.. 키모음 암호 저장시키는 방법 없나요??
<jincreator> 결론부터 말하자면 아직까지는 KAIST 만한 곳이 없기 때문입니다.
<cartes9> 그렇다면 KAIST 직원들이 관리하면 좋잖아요
<jincreator> 그나마 나은 것이 다음인데 다음측에서는 공식 서버가 될 경우 안정성을 보장할 수 없다며 이를 꺼려하는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<atto> 기업보다는 정보통신산업진흥원 같은 공익적 기관에서 관리하는것이 맞을것 같습니다.
<jincreator> 사실 전 세계적으로 보아도 대학이나 기업이 제공하는 경우가 많습니다.
<atto> RobinCho, 포럼에 검색해 보시면, 관련 글타래가 있습니다.
<jincreator> 일본만 봐도 학생들이 하는지는 모르겠지만 JAIST에서 하고 대만도 TAIWAN 어쩌구저쩌구 대학에서 합니다.
<jincreator> 그리고 사실 학교측에서는 직원들을 고용하면서까지 관리할 이유도 없고요.
<atto> 좋은정보 많이 얻었네요. 저는 꺄~~ 비빔국수 먹으러~~ 후닥~~~
<jincreator> 마지막으로 정보통신산업진흥원 같은 곳은 공익적 기관이라기보다는 정부 소속인데 좀 그렇다는 생각이 드네요.
<jincreator> atto 님, 그러고보니 오늘이 중복이네요. 맛있게 드세요.
<jincreator> RobinCho 님, 자동로그인 사용하세요?
<jincreator> 아니면 암호를 변경한 적이 있다거나...
<RobinCho> jincreator 최초에 자동로그인으로 설치했다가 지금은 다시 해제해서 사용하고 있습니다
<jincreator> 11.04 인가요?
<RobinCho> 관련글타래 보고 있는데 암호및암호화키에서 키모음을 삭제해버리라고 하는데요
<RobinCho> 네 11.04
<jincreator> 키 모음 삭제가 아니라 암호만 삭제입니다.
<RobinCho> 암호및암호화키에 들어오면
<jincreator> 네.
<RobinCho> 암호 : login    과    암호:기본   이렇게 두항목이 나오네요
<RobinCho> 아 암호:기본 항목이 상세보기가 되네요.. 저장되어있는 키값들이 나옵니다.. 이걸 날리면 근데 그동안 쓰던 암호들이 다 날라가겠는걸요 ㅋ
<RobinCho> 감수해야겠죠;;;;
<jincreator> 암호:기본 에서 오른쪽 버튼 누르면 "암호 바꾸기"가 있나요?
<RobinCho> 네 있어요
<jincreator> 그거 누르고 예전 암호 하나 치시고 나머지는 빈칸으로 남겨두세요.
<jincreator> 그럼 암호가 없어져요.
<RobinCho> 아 저의 본래 의도는 암호를 저장시켜서 사용하는 거였는데 그냥 말씀대로 암호 자체를 없애야겠네요
<jincreator> 새 암호에 현재 사용하는 암호를 입력하는 게 정석이기는 합니다.
<jincreator> 현재 사용하는 암호 입력하고 난 후 더이상 묻는 창이 안뜨면 그렇게 쓰시고 그래도 묻는 창이 뜨면 암호를 없애시면 됩니다.
<RobinCho> 네 감사드려요
<jincreator> 근데 전 겪어본 문제가 아닌지라 해결될지는 잘 모르겠네요(...)
<RobinCho> 혹시 11.04 사용해보셨나요?
<jincreator> 참고하세요. http://opensea.egloos.com/5041966
<jincreator> 네, 지금 11.04 입니다.
<jincreator> 근데 그놈3 사용중이라 좀 다를 거에요.
<RobinCho> 제 노트북이 엔비디아 그래픽카드인데 11.04에서는 설치후에 독점 드라이버를 추가설치해주면 항상 문제가 생기더라고요
<jincreator> 10.10까지는 문제가 없었고요?
<RobinCho> 새로구입한 노트북이라서 10.10은 이 노트북에서는 테스트하지 못했습니다
<jincreator> 혹시 옵티머스 기술이 들어간 노트북인가요?
<RobinCho> 네 맞습니다
<jincreator> (...)
<RobinCho> ...??
<jincreator> 엔비디아 님께서 친절하게 리눅스용 독점드라이버에 옵티머스 기능은 안넣어주셨습니다.
<RobinCho> 그래서 문제가 생기는건가요??
<jincreator> 그래서 현재 옵티머스 기능을 지원하는 오픈 소스 프로젝트가 진행중인데...프로젝트 이름이...범블비(...)
<jincreator> 네, 그렇습니다.
<RobinCho> 일단은 자유저작권 드라이버를 설치해서 쓰고 있습니다
<jincreator> 해결방법은 만약 바이오스 설정에서 nvidia 그래픽만 강제로 사용하는 옵션이 있으면 그거 쓰시면 되고요, 없으면 그냥 인텔 내장 그래픽만 사용하는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<jincreator> 그래서 범블비 프로젝트의 완성을 기다리는 사람들이 많지요.
<RobinCho> 아~ 그렇군요
<RobinCho> 바이오스 설정자체가 활성화 안되더라고요
<RobinCho> 독점드라이버 설치 후 재부팅하면 시스템은 구동되는데 엑스윈도로 못들어옵니다
<RobinCho> 팔자려니 해야겠어요
<jincreator> 밥먹으러 갑니다.
<RobinCho> 맛있게드세요
<jincreator> 네, 감사합니다.
<ndsin> 악
<ndsin> 망했다
<ndsin> 블로그 첨부파일 다 날라갔네
<cartes9> 으악
<cartes9> 애도
<ndsin> 아 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 살랄수있는길이 있을지도
<ndsin> 대충살렵니다
<ndsin> 헤헤헤
<kizace> 움 ...
<kizace> 아무것도 다운로드를 받을수가 없다니..
<kizace> 업데이트 서버의 위엄인가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 움 아무리 생각해도 제가 뭔가 잘못 만진거 같다는 기분을 떨처버릴수가 없네요 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 음 ..
<kizace> 상용 드라이버를 지우고 오픈 드라이버를 성치 해야 하는건지 ㅠㅠ 후 ... 그래픽이 슬슬 깨지기 시작하고-_-;
<kizace> 앗 대장님 안녕하세요 ^^
<jincreator> SMPlayer가 2년 가까이 더이상 개발이 진행되고 있지 않았군요. 개발자에게 무슨 일이라도 생긴 걸까요?
<kuni1> 저기염~?
<kizace> 어서오세요 ⌒⌒
<kizace> 어서오세용~
<drake_kr> 배고파
<jincreator> 아직 5시밖에 안되었는데요?
<drake_kr> 방금인났음요
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 그럼 더 주무세요.
<jincreator> 꿈속에서 맛있는 것 많이 드시면 돈도 아끼고 배고 안고프고 좋습니다.
<drake_kr> jincreator :: 발표자료는 결국 한 20장 분량밖에 안되네요..
<jincreator> 분도님이 하셨다는 전설의 3장보다 거의 7배 가까이 많네요.
<drake_kr> 명환형도 '없이' 한적도 있고..
<kizace> 저..전설 제조자 분도님이신가요╋_╋
<kizace> 저 그나저나 비쥬얼c++은 6.0 을 사용하면 되는것인가요?
<jincreator> 그런데 그 3장중 1장은 표지, 1장은 "감사합니다" 입니다.
<kizace> 헉... 감사합니다가 압권이군요..
<jincreator> 비주얼 스투디오의 최신버전은 2010 입니다.
<kizace> 아 비쥬얼 스튜디오가 c++ 컴파일러 인가용? ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 비주얼 C+++비주얼 C#+비주얼 Basic+...=비주얼 스투디오 정도로 생각하시면 되겠습니다.
<kizace> 아 감사합니다 혹시 모르니.. 강좌와 같은 c++로 연습 해봐야겠네요 흐흐
<jincreator> 제가 개발자는 아니지만 6.0은 지나치게 구버전이에서 문제가 많은 것으로 알고 있어요.
<jincreator> 그런데...윈도이신가보네요.
<cartes9> 저는 VC++ 6.0 그냥저냥 쓴적도 있습니다..
<kizace> 네 지금 윈도우로 부팅했다는.. 우분투... 업데이트도 안되고 asf 파일 제생이 안되서 ㅠㅠ 어쩔수없이 우분투로 들어와 버렸다지요
<kizace> -퍼니
<jincreator> asf 파일은 코덱을 별도로 설치해야 합니다.
<jincreator> 다만 각 나라별 법적 문제도 있고 해서 어쩔 수 없이 medibuntu 저장소를 사용자가 수동으로 추가해야지 설치가 가능하게 되어있어요.
<kizace> 흑흑 ㅠㅠ 코덱팩을 못찾아서 다른 플레이를 사용해볼까 해서 vlc인가 설치하려고 했는데;;;
<jincreator> 업데이트는 카이스트 서버가 지금 작업중이니 시간 지나면 될 겁니다.
<kizace> 다운로드도 안되고 ㅠㅠ 설치도 안되고 ㅠㅠ ppa 로두 안되고 해서 .. 일단 급한데로 윈도우에서 강좌를 보구 있어요
<kizace> 카이스트 서버가 주서버 인가요?
<jincreator> 기본 설정입니다.
<jincreator> 대한민국에서의 주 서버이고요.
<kizace> 아 주 서버는 미쿸이나 그런데 있는거라고 생각했엇어요 ^^
<jincreator> 보통 주서버하면 영국에 있는 "진짜 주 서버"를 의미하지요.
<kizace> 저도 그렇게 생각했어요 우분투 제작회사가 있는나라에 있는 주서버 에서 다운을 받겠거니....
<kizace> 한국ㅇ용 주서버가 따로 있을것이라고는 생각도 못했어요 ^^ 대한민국 서버인가 그게 따로 있어가지고
<jincreator> 네, 대한민국 서버가 카이스트 서버입니다.
<kizace> 아 그런가요? 음.... 대한민국서버 하고 주서버 하고 둘다 업데이트가 안되던데;;;
<kizace> 둘이 같이 작업을 하는가보지요?
<jincreator> 응? 주서버는 될텐데...
<kizace> ㅠㅠ 저는 안되서요 ...
<jincreator> 주서버가 문제가 생기면 전세계 모든 서버가 (시간이 지나 주서버의 문제를 받으면) 문제가 생깁니다.
<jincreator> 지금 주서버 테스트를 못해보겠네요. 2분 뒤면 도서관 인터넷실이 문을 닫아서...
<kizace> ^^ 괜찮아요 제쪽에서 문제가 있으면 찬찬히 해결해봐야지용 또다시 제설치는 안하려구요 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 어떻게든 해결해버릇해야 늘지 안을까 하는 생각입니다
<jincreator> ...전 이만 나갑니다.
<haruair> 안녕하세요~
<kizace> 어서오세요 ^^
<kizace> 윈도우7은 비쥬얼C++ 6.0을 지원하지 안는가봐요 ㅠㅠ
<haruair> suspend hibernation는 아직도 불안정하군요... lg xnote e500 노트북인데 예전 버전에선 될 때도 있고 안될때도 있고 그랬었는데 지금 버전에선 다시 되살아는 척 하다가 그냥 꺼집니다 .ㅠㅜ
<kizace> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<kizace> ^^
<kizace> 안녕하세요
<kizace> 아무리 생각해도 내가 뭔가를 잘못 만진것 같으다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<kizace> 어서오세요
<haruair> 안녕하세요 ^^
<cartes9> ㅋㅋㅋ 뭐를 잘못만지셧길래;;;
<kizace> ㅠㅠ우분투 업데이트 관리자에서 업데이트가 전혀 안이루어 지는... 서버를 일본으로도 해보고 주 서버로두 해봤는데;;
<kizace> 어제인가 그저깨 인가 분명 업데이트 잘한거 같은뎀;;; 움...
<cartes9> 설정법은 vi나 gedit이나 gvim 등으로 /etc/apt/sources.list 를 엽니다. ( sudo 로 열어야할겁니다; )
<cartes9> 그뒤 http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  를 http://ftp.daum.net/ubuntu/  로 바꿉니다.
<cartes9> kizace 이거한번 해부세요
<kizace> 음 다음으로요?
<kizace> 잠시만요ㅛ
<cartes9> http://ohyung.net/411
<kizace> 오 핑은 들어가네여
<kizace> 실패가 엄청 많으네-_- 왜그러지
<kizace> ppa 로 한건 다 실패 뜨는건가...
<kizace> 오류 난걸 TXT로 보네드려 볼까용?
<kizace> 요기에 쓰기엔 좀 양이 많을꺼 같은데
<kizace> 저장소 인덱스를 다운로드 할 수 없음 으로 나오는데
<kizace> ppa 씨리즈는 거의다 오류 나는듯 싶은데
<kizace> 어서오세요!
<cartes9> 그뒤 sudo apt-get update를 한번 해주시면 됩니다.
<cartes9> 이거 해보셨어요?
<kizace> 음 지금 업데이트 관리자에서 서버 다음으로 바꿔줬구요 거기서 로드 했는데 인덱스 다운로드가 안되는게 많아서요
<jincreator> 제가 보기에는 우분투 ppa(주, 다음, ...)에서는 잘 받아오시는데 설치 후 직접 추가하신 다른 ppa에서 받는 게 실패해서 문제가 생기는 것 같은데요.
<jincreator> ppa 중 하나라도 제대로 못 받으면 그냥 실패라고 뜹니다.
<cartes9> ppa가 뭔가요?
<cartes9> 우분투 잘안써서-,-;;
<kizace> 네네 그런거 같아요 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 그 외부 주소 같은곳에서 인덱스 만들어서 다운받는 방법이라고 해야하나.. ^^:;;
<kizace> 저번에 jincreator 님이 저한테 ppa 사용법 알려주셨자나요? lunchpad 에서 받는걸로 해서 실패한애들이 거의 luncchpad 애들이 좀 있구용 ..
<jincreator> 소프트웨어 소스 (저장소) 로 들어가는 법 아세요?
<kizace> 아 다 그거네요 lunchpad ㅠㅠ 저장소 들어가는법이요? 움 .. 어디로 들어가야하죠? 터미널에서 들어가는건가요?
<jincreator> 시냅틱 패키지 관리자를 여시고요.
<jincreator> 설정->저장소
<kizace> 디스크 도구 아니죠?
<jincreator> 네, 아닙니다.
<jincreator> "시냅틱 패키지 관리자"
<kizace> 아 넵
<kizace> 아 요기구나 들어왔습니다
<kizace> lunchpad 다 지워버리나요?
<kizace> 왜 자꾸 a를 빼먹지 ㅠㅠ 바보두 아니공 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> "기타 소프트웨어 소스" 탭에 들어가면 전체 ppa가 뜹니다.
<kizace> 넹 launchpad 씨리즈가 쭈욱 있네요
<kizace> 어서오세요 ~
<jincreator> 맨 위 4개(캐노니칼 파트너, 캐노니칼 파트너(소스 코드), 독립 프로그램, 독립 프로그램(소스 코드)) 4개를 제외하고 모두 체크해제해보세요.
<kizace> 넵 다 해제 하였습니다
<jincreator> 쉽게 말해서 한글이 아닌 알 수 없는 주소가 주저리주저리 있는 부분을 모두 체크해제하시면 됩니다.
<jincreator> 닫기 누르세요.
<kizace> ㅎㅎ PPA 들 다 해지
<jincreator> 새로고침하라고 뜨지 않나요?
<kizace> 넹 새로고침 중인데 이번에도 실패가 좀 뜨네요...
<jincreator> 아, 중간에 뜨는 실패는 원래 있습니다.
<jincreator> 실패했다는 새 창이 뜬게 진짜 실패죠.
<kizace> 음 오류 메시지는 다 ppa launchpad 에서 나왔으니까요
<kizace> 오!! 성공 했다 ㅠ 역시 jincreator 님은 저의 구세주~
<jincreator> 오류 메시지를 자세히 보시면 어느 ppa가 문제인지 아실 수 있을 겁니다.
<jincreator> 그리고 아까 창의 ppa 목록에서 자세히 보시면 보통은 한 ppa가 2개 항목으로 되어 있습니다(그냥과 (소스 코드) 붙는 것).
<kizace> 네 그냥이랑 소스 두가지 있었어요
<jincreator> 따라서 오류 메시지로 찾으실 수 있으면 해당 부분(2개겠죠?)만 체크 해제(제거)하시면 되고 못찾으시면...나올 때까지...한 ppa(2개 항목)씩 하나하나 노가다 해야겠네요.
<kizace> 음 그럼 하나하나 체크 하면서 상태 확인을 해봐야겠네요 그럼 그렇게해서 문제 되는ㅇ애는 삭제 하면은 될까용?
<jincreator> 제일 좋은 방법은 Launchpad에서 각 ppa 상태를 확인해보는 것인데 Launchpad를 접해본 적이 없는 사람에게는 힘들겠네요.
<kizace> 전 llauncchpad가 뭔지 몰라용 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 네, 삭제하시면 됩니다. 삭제하실 때에는 "인증" 탭의 인증 탭에서 해당하는 키 파일까지 삭제하시면 깔끔합니다. 귀찮으시면 체크 해제 상태로 놔두셔도 됩니다.
<kizace> 아 감사합니다
<kizace> 귀찮지만.. 그래도 할껀 해야져 .. 지저분한거 정말 싫어요 ㅎㅎ 모르면 약이지만 알면 독이라는 ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 아...
<cartes9> linux도 시스템이 지저분해질수있나요?
<cartes9> 윈도만 가진문제인줄알았는데
<jincreator> 설정 파일같은 건 남이있을 수 있지요.
<kizace> 음.... 음.... 뭐랄까 지저분해진다는 느낌이 쓸대없는 폴더 같은거 보이구요 .. 사용안하는건데-_- 쭈욱 늘어저 있거나 그런 엄청 싫어라 하거든요 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 이때 윈도와 다른점은 리눅스는 설정 파일이 남아있더라도 시스템에 큰 영향을 주지 않는다는 겁니다.
<jincreator> 윈도는 대부분의 설정을 레지스트리라는 단일 바이너리에 저장하기 때문에 시간이 지날수록 파일이 커지고 내부 구조도 지저분해져 영향을 주는 것으로 알고 있어요.
<jincreator> 반면 리눅스는 그냥 의미없는 텍스트 파일과 폴더만 조금 남을 뿐입니다.
<kizace> 오홋 오류 없이 깔끔해졌다 이제 삭제 작업을 룰루~
<kizace> 그것도 싫다는 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 아 그렇군요
<cartes9> kizace 결벽증환자분~~~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 저도 예전에 시스템 그렇게 관리하곤 했었어요
<kizace> (__*);;
<cartes9> 근데 요번에 새로깔은 instance는
<cartes9> 막쓰는중..
<cartes9> 그렇다보니 불편하네요
<cartes9> 예전세팅한 시스템은
<cartes9> 훨씬 편리했었는데
<cartes9> 잘다듬어져있는도구처럼
<cartes9> 그래봤자 내공이 부족한 윈도유저..
<cartes9> 윈도 내공은 꽤나 있지만, 리눅스 내공이 별로없어요
<kizace> 헉 -_- 나 뭔가 실수를 크게 한거 같은 ... 불길한 예감이 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 왜여 ? 뭐 지우셨어요?
<kizace> W: GPG 오류: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release: 다음 서명들은 공개키가 없기 때문에 인증할 수 없습니다: NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220    이렇게 나와 버리는데 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 아무래도 키를 잘못 지워버린거 같은...
<kizace> 음 키가 아직 남아있으려나..
<kizace> 오호
<ndsin> 난 늘 술이야~~
<ndsin> 맨날 술이야~~
<ndsin> 아 술 더 먹고싶다
<kizace> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver.ubuntu.com --rec-keys 6AF0E1940624A220  이렇게 하면은 키를 구할수 있으려나요?
<cartes9> ndsin 술맛은 어떤맛이에요? 전 쓰기만 하던데;;
<ndsin> 씁니다
<ndsin> 인생은 더 씁니다
<ndsin> 인생에 비하면 달콤한듯
<ndsin> 달콤까지는 그렇고
<ndsin> 단 편인듯..
<cartes9> bittersweet?
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 좀 씻고 오겠습니다
<kizace> 다녀오세요
<kizace> 드레이크님 어서오세요
<kizace> 아 미치겠다 ㅠㅠ 어케 해결해야할까....
<kizace> ㅇ ㅏ 해결했다!!!!!!!! 나 좀 멋지다 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 나도 이제 좀 우분투 인이 되어가는듯한 그런 느낌의 뉘앙스를 풍기는것 같은 아리송한 그런 뭔가 이건 좀 멋진것 같으면서 아름다운듯한 먼가 대견하면서 먼가 깜찍한거 같아
<cartes9> 우왕.. 수식어가 긴 말이네요 ^^*
<cartes9> 재밌다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 저는 윈도XP쓴다는... OTL
<kizace> ㅎㅎ 장기하 교주님의 스타일을 살짝 인용해보았습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 이건뭐 하늘이라 하기엔 뭔가 하늘이라 하기엔 좀 아니다 싶어 -_-
<kizace> 아하 ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 저도 윈도우7 씁니다...
<kizace> 저도 윈도우7 쓰고 있지요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 헐 나쁜사람
<ndsin> 저는 서버가 우분투에요
<kizace> 전 우분투 x64를 쓰고있지요;;;
<ndsin> 나쁜사람...
<kizace> (__*);;;;;;
<kizace> 윈도우7도 x64 !!
<kizace> 조만간 해킨토시도 설치를!!
<kizace> 그나저나 ndsin 님 한아얄에서 뵌거 같은데
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 한아얄씨에도 접속해있어요
<kizace> 네네+_+
<kizace> 저도 항상 접속해있다눈~ seony 님도 한아얄씨에 접속되 계시더라구용 거기에 닉 살포시 넣고있어요 ㅋ
<kizace> 앗 분도님 어서오세요 ^^
<ndsin> 크흡
<ndsin> 벌써 12시 ㄴ머엇네 허흐
<kizace> 앗 벌써 이렇게 되었네요 .. 움 ..
<ndsin> 안주무세요?
<drake_kr> gma
<drake_kr> 흠
<kizace> 드레이크님이닷!!!
<ndsin> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> Short Circuit 재밌네요
<drake_kr> 저게 진짜 86년도 영화인가..
<kizace> 음 전 c++ 보던 강의를 계속 보다..
<kbundo> ^^l;
<drake_kr> 한국판 이름으로는 조니5 파괴작전..
<kizace> 움?;; 역시 파괴자!!
<drake_kr> 이제 나가수 봐야지
<kbundo> 조니5는 위스키여 ?
<kizace> 옥주발이 떨어졌죠 ㅋ
<kbundo> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 옥주현은 나와봤자 그닥 이득은 못 본듯
<kizace> 떨어질것이라 예견하였고.. 그리 되었으며 비로소 작투를 타야겠다고 생각을...
<drake_kr> 가장 이득을 많이 본게 김범수랑 박정현
<drake_kr> 임재범도 득은 컸죠..
<kizace> 네네 김범수는 득 많이 보았져 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 꼬꼬마 요정님도 +_+
<drake_kr> 김연우도 나온거에 비해서 이득은 본듯하고..
<drake_kr> 김건모는 안습
<kizace> 저 그런데 포럼에 올라온 글중에 질문이 있는데요......
<kizace> 대장님이 분도님에서 다른분으로 바뀌셧는데;; 아이유랑 소녀시대는 무었인가요?;;;
<kbundo> 그글 마우스로 드래그 해봐요
<drake_kr> 분도님 또 귀찮아서 넘겼습니까 -_-+
<kbundo> 만우절 조크 나와요
<kizace> 드래그요?
<kizace> 헐-_-
<kbundo> 지난 글은 꼭 뒤 댓글도  살필것
<kbundo> 포럼글 따라하다  우분투 다시 설치 하게 됩니다.
<kbundo> ㅎ
<kizace> (__*);; 뎃글도 보았는데 만우절 조크인가요?? .. 하셨다는
<kizace> 헉-_-;;;;
<kizace> 포,,포럼이 때로는 지뢰가 될수 있겠군요 ...
<kbundo> 어 그니까 예전 방식이 지금은 아닌거가 많아요
<kizace> 아 네 그래서 .. 왼만하면 같은 버전으로 검색을 하거라.. 최신으로 보려고 하는데요 ...
<kizace> 최신순으로 보는법을 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1311520910.png
<kbundo> 우분투 11.10 ^^;
<kizace> 아앗 나의 구세주 jincreator  님이 오셨다>_<
<jincreator> 샤워하고 왔습니다.
<jincreator> 구, 구세주는 아닙니다.
<kizace> +_+ 셋쉬하게 샤워 하구 오셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 개물 구세주 :D
<jincreator> (...)
<kizace> 문제를 열심히 검색햇지만.. 답을 찾을수 없었거든요 ㅠㅠ jincreator 님이 깔금하게 해결해주셨죠+_+ 역시 굇수!
<jincreator> 진짜 굇수님 앞에서 그러시면 안됩니다.
<kizace> 눈높이 교육의 최강자가 아닐까 생각해버리고 말아버리고야 말았다는
<kizace> 드레이크님은 리얼굇수..
<drake_kr> 제가왜요
<drake_kr> 생긴게?
<kizace> 왠지 불을 뿜을수 있는 레벨에;;;
<kizace> 공중부양은 옵션일듯..
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 제가 허경영입니까
<drake_kr> 내이름을 불러봐 넌 웃을수있고
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 내입을 바라바 넌 그을릴수있고
<drake_kr> 탈락자를 알아도 나가수는 재밌습니다
<kizace> 네 재미있었어요 ^^ yb 너무 멋졌다는
<kbundo> 난 나가수 안본지 두달쨰 입니다.
<kbundo> 이젠 가수인거 알았어 지겹더군요
<kbundo> 그래 너네 가수다 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 분도님, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 나는 개발이다
<kbundo> jincreator 하이
<kbundo> 그러나 제로긴 쩝
<jincreator> ...전 언제 부모님이 공유기 전원을 뽑을지 모르는 신세군요.
<kizace> 음 저희집은 .. 할머니께서 항상 컴퓨터 전원선을 격하게 뽑아 주셔서... 서버돌리는건 꿈도 못꾸죠 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 김범수 BEP 느낌나네..
<kizace> dj ku .....
<drake_kr> black eyed peas 느낌 나네요
<kizace> 하지만 뭐랄가.. 너무 격하게 편곡들을 해서 원곡을 오히려 망치는건 아닌가 싶을정도의 편곡들이 즐비 하더라구요
<kizace> 꼬꼬마요정님이 오늘은 최고였어요 ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> jincreator 그럼 나처럼 장가가요 .. 공유기 뽑는 사람 없심 ..~ ㅎ
<jincreator> 근데 사실 전 테터링하면 되기는 합니다.
<kizace> 우훔
<jincreator> ...아직은 혼자가 편하군요.
<kizace> 와인에서 비쥬얼c++6.0이 돌아갈지....
<drake_kr> 그렇게까지 할바엔 걍 gcc를 쓰시는게 -ㅅ-
<kizace> gcc요?
<kizace> 움 강좌를 보고 있는게 비주얼 c++ 이어서 ㅠㅠ 그대로 따라하려면 역시 ㅠㅠ
<kbundo> 그놈 쉘도 그렇고 이제 아이콘 파일은 크기 다 가진 svg 로 가야 할듯하군요
<drake_kr> 강좌라면 오히려 더 gcc를 권합니다
<drake_kr> eclipse CDT가 짜증나시면 code::blocks도 괜찮습니다
<kizace> 움 일단은 c언에 기본정도는 알아야  할꺼 같아서 열혈강의 로 보구 있는데 거기서 c++로 해서요 ^^:;
<kizace> 그런데 첫 시작이 win32인데;; 우분투에서 작성해도 괜찮을까요?
<drake_kr> gcc도 c++입니다..
<drake_kr> g++
<jincreator> 리눅스에서 svg가 많이 쓰이는 건 inkscape의 개발 덕인 것 같아요.
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 비유를 하면 쉽게 알아들으실듯
<kizace> 움 한번 고려 해봐야 겠네용+_+ 룰루~
<drake_kr> gcc는 소림사고
<drake_kr> vc는 화산파입니다
<kizace> 화산파....
<drake_kr> 내공이라면 역시 소림사죠
<kizace> 내공이라면 역시 드레이크님이..
<kizace> 리얼 굇수;;
<drake_kr> 흠
<kbundo> 염색 또 바꾸었나?
<drake_kr> jincreator :: 발표자료 16장이 끝입니다 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> kbundo :: 아뇨 그대로입니다
<jincreator> 뭐, 어때요.
<drake_kr> 한장에 10분 잡아도 160분밖에 안되는디..
<kbundo> 난 3장으로 2시간 한적있어요 한양대에서 ㅎ
<kbundo> 첫장 , 목차 , 감사
<ndsin> 세미나때 맥주 무료 제공인가여
<ndsin> 요즘 날이 더워서
<ndsin> 맥주 마시면서 세미나 들어야될꺼같음
<kbundo> ndsin  걍 음료 ~
<kbundo> 술은 나중 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 맥주.. 마실땐 c1한데 한시간만 지나면 더더움
<jincreator> 미성년자 있습니다.
<ndsin> ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 농담인데 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 미성년자 있어도 뭐 아저씨들은 술 마실수 있는거자나요
<kizace> 이번 세미나 너무 기대 되는~ 유후~
<kizace> 드레이크님 아니죠 ..
<kizace> 그 미성년자들이 얼마나 먹고 싶겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 흠
<kizace> 세미나를 고문의 현장으로 만드시면 곤난하죠 ...
<drake_kr> 만약 제가 미성년자 데리고 가면 아마도,
<drake_kr> 제가 데리고 간 녀석은 먹일듯..
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kbundo> 난 솔찍히 ...  중 고딩 부담 되요
<kbundo> 아들 또래라서 ...쩝
<kbundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 허헛 +_+
<kbundo> 농담 하기 힘듬 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 아가들이 맞춰야죠 ..
<jincreator> 그나마 다행히 2명이 중고딩에서 벗어났군요.
<ndsin> 저까지 3명이군여
<kbundo> 대학생도 부담 되요 ...
<jincreator> ...!?
<jincreator> (...)
<kbundo> 조카 뻘이라서 ... ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 애들 버릴까봐 걱정
<drake_kr> 아.
<jincreator> 한명은 조카 뻘이지면 동시에 아저씨군요.
<drake_kr> 저한테 하시는 말씀이시죠?
<jincreator> 이미 버려졌습니다(...)
<drake_kr> 애들 버리지 말라고..
<kbundo> 안좋은거 많이 배워 싸가지 가 드래이크님 처럼 될까봐 걱정입니다.
<kbundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 후
<drake_kr> 음.. 일단 세미나 발표 내용을 상당히 자극적인 내용으로 정했는데..
<drake_kr> 잘하면 시간을 좀 오버할수도 있을거 같군요
<kbundo> 난 빨리 끝나는게 좋은데...
<kbundo> 회집 갈까 하는 중입니다.
<drake_kr> 알겠습니다
<drake_kr> 3분..
<ndsin> 회집?!!?!?!!
<kbundo> 만 2년전에도 거기서 하고 횟집 갔거든유
<ndsin> 인원 감당이 될까요 허흐!
<kbundo> 길건너편 ..
<kbundo> 엔신이 기부금 좀 내세요
<kbundo> 2만원 ?
<ndsin> 제가 요즘 가난하지만 2만원은 내도록 하겠음니다
<kbundo> 백수 만원 직장인 2만원 받죠 머
<kizace> 전 세미나만 참석하고 슬쩍 도망을 처야지
<ndsin> 저 예비백수니까
<ndsin> 만원
<kbundo> 헉 ~
<kbundo> 그럼 반대로 해야지
<kizace> 백수는 만원이구나... 나를 백수로 해야하나 직장인으로 해야하나..
<drake_kr> [kbundo]님이 [ndsin]님으로부터 3의 데미지를 받았습니다.
<kbundo> 백수는 꼭 취업 하라고 2만원 .. 직장인은 돈모으라고 만원
<ndsin> 음 아직 직장 다니니까 만원
<kbundo> 군인 오천원 ,  군인애인 꽁짜
<kbundo> ^^;
<ndsin> 군인애인 짱
<kbundo> 병특은 백수로 취급 !!!
<kizace> 음... 제가 군인할께요 ndsin 님이 제 애인하세요...
<drake_kr> 직업군인 포함입니까
<kizace> 직업군인은 3만원..
<ndsin> 빨간머리는 5만원
<ndsin> 파란머리는 4만원
<ndsin> 검정머리는 1만원
<kizace> 대머린....
<kbundo> 흰머리는 ... ?
<ndsin> 으악 대머리는...
<ndsin> 헐 흰머리..
<drake_kr> 원형탈모는?
<jincreator> (...)
<kbundo> <== 흰머리...
<ndsin> 음...
<kizace> <--- 까까머리 + 흰머리...
<ndsin> 그거슨 빨간머리가 다 내는걸로 하죠
<ndsin> 빨간머리이신분들 많이 모아오시면 됨니다
<kizace> ndsin, 님이 빨간머리라는 소문이 있.....
<drake_kr> 염색약 가져갑니다.
<ndsin> 모임가서 술먹고 자고 일어나면 빨간머리가 되있는...
<drake_kr> 염색약은 흰머리에 가장 잘 먹을텐데..
<kizace> 사실 염색을 해야하는데 ㅠㅠ
<kbundo> 나두 염색 필요
<kbundo> 보라색 브릿지 해보고 싶은디 ...쩝
<kbundo> 머리 다 빠져서 안됨 ..흑흑
<kizace> 전 아예 백발로 염색해버릴까봐요
<kizace> 밝은 그레이나..
<drake_kr> 밝은그레이!
<drake_kr> 차라리 가발을 쓰시죠
<kizace> 음 그생각도 해보았는데요.. 움... 가발은 좋은걸로 구매해야 한다는 단점이..
<drake_kr> 가발은 공짜 함 하죠
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 온 동네 털달린 짐승을 말살해야겠군여...
<drake_kr> 7, 8월에만 하고, 처음에 가발인것 확인시켜주고 끝날때까지 쓰고있어야 한다는 조건으로..
<kizace> 음...
<kizace> 한 1년은 쭉 까까머리로 있을 생각이었는데;; 욘사마 가발이라도 하나 구매 해야 할까나 ㅋㅋ
<kbundo> 참 drake_kr 명환이 발표자료 미리 보내 달라고 안하남 ?
<kbundo> 자료집 만든다고했는데?
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 헉
<drake_kr> 어쩌지.. -ㅅ-
<kizace> 발표人 리얼굇수 드레이크님!
<drake_kr> 자료집용으로 준비를 또 해야되나..
<drake_kr> 일단, 발표자료가 ppt나 odf pdf같은게 아닙니다..
<drake_kr> 뭐 그건 알아서 하도록 하죠
<kizace> 음 우분투에서 5.1체널 스피커 연결을 하면은 센터만 격하게 들리는건 .. 드라이버 문제일까요?
<ndsin> 부록, 블랙소비자 되기도 기대하고 있습니다
<kbundo> 에고 일찍 나가 봐야징 수고 ~~
<ndsin> 주무세요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 음악은 원래 2체널일라 센터에서 소리가 안나야 정상인데 우분투는 센터 소리가 너무 격하게 나던데
<kbundo> 5.1 채널 문제는 ... 스피커 좋은거 사야 합니다.
<kbundo> 저처럼 구형 전축 이용 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 아 .. 제가 지금 리시버랑 사운드 카드랑 연결해서 사용하는데 요게 문제일까요?
<drake_kr> 뱅앤올룹슨
<kizace> -_- 그거 초 고가 스피커 아닌가요?
<kizace> 아 .... 아이폰용 ....
<kizace> 움 역시 드라이버가 문제이려나 ......
<ndsin> 아
<ndsin> 일이 덜끝났네 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 아 쩝 아까 나가서 노는게 아니었는데..
<ndsin> 쩝
<ndsin> 내일 더 작성해야겠
<ndsin> 오늘 일을 내일로 미루자
<drake_kr> YB 쥑인다
<ndsin> 하하호호
<kizace> 음?
<kizace> YB 채고채고!!
<drake_kr> 빙글빙글이 짱이었
<drake_kr> 뭐 이제 옥주현이 나갔으니 나가수 스킵하면서 볼일은 없겠네요
<kizace> 자우림이 옵니다!!
<drake_kr> 저 보컬할때 자우림도 카피 좀 했었는데..
<drake_kr> -ㅅ-
<kizace> -_- 저기욧
<drake_kr> 비비.. 노래까지 카피한 마당에.. -ㅅ-
<kizace> .......
<kizace> 멋지시네욧 저도 하하하송은 카피 하긴했는데;;
<kizace> 공연에서 직접해볼 기회는 없었더랬죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 하늘땅별땅 하면 에에에 하다가 시작하면 미치는 혈압님들..
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> gcc는 터미널에서 실행되는거네요...
<drake_kr> 네
<kizace> 뉴뉴
<drake_kr> 그래서
<drake_kr> code::blocks
<drake_kr> 말씀드렸는디..
<kizace> ㅠㅠ 초보자인 저로서는..... 아직 터미널 사용이 익숙하질 못해서 ㅗㅗ
<kizace> 헉-_-
<kizace> 격한 오타 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ...헐
<kizace> 요,,,용서 하세요 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 오타이지만 ㅠㅠ 일단 용서를 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 완전 black eyed peas네
<drake_kr> 나가수 프로그램 좋다 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 근데 좀 저런건 싫다.. -ㅅ-;;
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 일렉트로니카 좋긴한디.. 자기콘서트에나 해야지..
<kizace> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kizace> 아까 말씀드렸자나요 원곡이 훼손될정도의.... 편곡질이.. 보여서 좀...
<drake_kr> 다른 사람들은 그닥
<drake_kr> 옥주현은 스킵..
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 옥주발은 패스
<kizace> 그냥 뮤지컬바닦으로 날라가버렷
<drake_kr> 김범수도 너무 오래 있는거 같은뎅..
<drake_kr> 진짜 안하는게 업ㅂ는듯..
<kizace> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 와
<drake_kr> 잘한다
<drake_kr> bep가 정말 힘들었겠구나..
<kizace> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 자우림 들어오면 장혜진이 불안하네요 -ㅅ-
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋ 장혜진은 간당간당해요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 다들 rock으로 가는 느낌이..
<drake_kr> soul은 참 어려울테고..
<kizace> 음 그래픽 드라이버를 다시 설치해야하나 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 유니티 바 부분이 깨지네용 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 상용드라이버 젭라
<drake_kr> 와 정말 떨어지는구나 옥
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저도 80년생이지만
<drake_kr> 80년생이면 저기 나가긴 너무 이르지요
<kizace> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kizace> 저는 이만 자러 가겠습니다^^ 뿅
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 헉
<drake_kr> 지금시간에..
<yemharc> ........출근입니다 orz
<drake_kr> .....................
<yemharc> 아니........... 나 어제도 그제도 왔다 갔다구요? ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 어렸을때 저를 이공계로 빠지게 한 영화를 어떻게 구해서 봤습니다..
<yemharc> 뭔가요?
<drake_kr> short circuit
<drake_kr> 한국어명으로 조니5 파괴작전
<yemharc> 음... 저는 잘 모르겠네요;;
<yemharc> 오래된 영화인가요?
<drake_kr> 84년도 영화에요
<yemharc> 아하;;
<drake_kr> 86년도에 2편이 나왔고..
<drake_kr> 그것만 안 나왔어도 전 컴터하고 별로 친하지 않았겠죠..
<drake_kr> ...빌어먹을
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 딱히 그런 계기는 없는데 그냥 어느샌가 이쪽계열이더군요
<drake_kr> 엄청나게 고생하시네요..
<yemharc> 그래도 9월까지만 이러면 끝이에요
<yemharc> 그럼 9월 말부터는 거의 6개월간 회사 휴식기
<yemharc> 개발팀이야 다음 프로젝트로 바쁘겠지만 전 일단 느긋해지네요
<yemharc> ........그때가서 개발인력으로 돌려지지 않는다면요
<drake_kr> 한달이 넘는 시간이군요..
<drake_kr> 아침식사는 하셨어요?
<yemharc> 대충 맥모닝으로 때웠습니다
<drake_kr> ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> 임수정도 거리만 돼도 지금 밥먹으러 나오라 했을텐디..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> yemharc: http://data.drake.kr/webstdpr/ 보이나용
<yemharc> 잘 보이네요
<drake_kr> 데헷
<drake_kr> 휴대폰에서도 나오게 해야는디
<drake_kr> 귀찮네..
<yemharc> 정말 깔끔하네요
<drake_kr> 제가 아잉폰을 쓰니
<drake_kr> 아잉폰에서 나오게 해야는디..
<drake_kr> 안드로이드에서는 잘 나올듯요..
<yemharc> 지금 접속해도 보이나요?
<drake_kr> 최적화는 시키지 않았지만
<drake_kr> 접속은 될건데용
<yemharc> 아직 화면넘김은 안되네요
<yemharc> 보이는건 깔끔해요
<drake_kr> 흠.. 그렇군요
<yemharc> by my Nexus S :) haha~?
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아...... 근데 대체 뭐야 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 근데 ppt가 impress가 아닌데..
<yemharc> 사람을 아침일찍 불러놓고 서버실 열쇠가 없으...........
<drake_kr> 괜찮겠죠?
<drake_kr> 음.. 필리핀도 아니고 왜 그런데요
<yemharc> 뭐, 그렇게까지 신경쓸만한건 아닐듯 한데요
<drake_kr> 로고 멋지죠
<drake_kr> 백그라운드에 깔린 우분투 로고
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 어디서 구했어요? 직접?
<drake_kr> 직접 만들고싶었으나..
<drake_kr> 시간이 딸려서 인터넷에서 구했어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 배경에 아웃포커싱을 줄까도 생각해봤었는데..
<drake_kr> 급 귀찮아져서..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 실제 행사장에서는 url을 미리 던지고 시작할거에요 자료는 본인 휴대폰으로도 볼수있게..
<drake_kr> 이정도는 되어야 웹표준 퀄리티 ㅋ
<yemharc> 멋진데요
<drake_kr> 제가 이거 만들면서 정말 잘 만들었다 생각하는게 두번째 페이지
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이미지 용량이 좀 크긴 하네요.. 7메가 정도임
<drake_kr> 자료 다 작성하면 대충 20메가 정도 나갈듯
<grr> ni hao
<drake_kr> 20분후 재부팅 예정
<drake_kr> 목적 : 드라이버 업데이트
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 이게 윈도하고 차이점이군요
<grr> 윈도의 드라이버 업데이트 시기 == 포멧
<drake_kr> 뭐?
<grr>  = =
<yemharc> 아..........갈때가 됐나
<drake_kr> 포맷?
<grr> 왜 int128_t 는 없는거지...
<yemharc> grr, 안녕하세요
<grr> yemharc :: ni hao
<yemharc> 아 시팍 이거 왜 자꾸 에러만 내뱉고 안되는거야! 했는데
<yemharc> 생각해보니 64비트 복구하는데 chroot질 하러 들고간게 32bit.............
<grr> yemharc :: 좀더 예밀옹의 관심을 원하는듯..
<drake_kr> 초개새질이라니..
<yemharc> 왠지 암울한 하루네요........
<grr> qt한 일 /_\
<grr> 아침부터 맥주버프를 받으시면 /_\
<grr> VIPS 비싸기만하고 먹을건 훈제연어밖에 읍더군요..
<yemharc> http://www.ilbe.com/7352342
<yemharc> 잉여전쟁
<grr> 아 이거 처음부터 끝까지 다 봤어요
<yemharc> 흥미진진했습니다
<yemharc> 덧붙여서 "그런 실력 가지고 백수짓 하지 말라고 ㅋㅋㅋ" 라는 생각이..........
<grr> 저런식으로 시작이 됬는줄은 몰랐었거든요 /_\
<yemharc> 저도 그냥 DDoS 공격이 시작인줄 알았는데
<grr> 저 실력이면 어디서 취직을하면.. (...)
<yemharc> 알고보니 PS3 해킹부터였더군요
<yemharc> grr, 취직보단 국가에서..........
<grr> 그러게요...
<grr> 부카니스탄 막을 수 있다고 대려간다거나...
<grr> 지오핫 정도면 정말 러시아 미사일 하나 밀수입해서 국가에서 뜯으라고 해도 할 기세 - -
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 생각해보면
<yemharc> 저 짓도 돈없으면 못한다는게 참.............
<grr>  (....)
<grr> donate!
<yemharc> PS3 사야죠, 해킹 중계할 보드랑 연결기구 사야죠, 먹고 살아야죠......
<grr> 태워 먹으면 하나 더 사야죠... (...)
<yemharc> 맨땅에 펼쳐서 할 수는 없으니 집 있어야죠, 전열기구(?!)니 전기 필요하죠, 그것들 유지하려면 세금 내야죠............... (어..?)
<drake_kr> 잠시 시스템 뻗히겠습니다..
<grr> 저두 그럼 잠시 나갔다 들어오겠사와요
<yemharc> 넵
<grr> 저기 붙어사는 입장이라 = =
#ubuntu-ko 2012-07-16
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Kuroneko_> 안녕하세요.
<am0c_> 안녕하세용
<Markers> 아오 마우스 없으니깐 데스크탑을 어떻게 쓸수가 없네여 ㅠㅠ
<samauhi> 일이 손에 잡히지 않는 월요일 입니다. 잠시 눈감았다가 뜨면 다시 금요일 이고 싶네요
<samauhi> 점심들 맛있게 드세요 ^^
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저기
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : FX5200이 MX440보다 성능이 후진가요?
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님은 부재중이십니다.(아~무~이유없어!)
<samauhi> 당시 나왔을때 440리네이밍이라는 말이 많았어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흐음..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저기
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 투알라틴 1.4ghgz 2개합치면 노스 B2.4ghz는 될거 같은대
<samauhi> 단 당싱 다이렉트x 기준으로 440보다 새로운 다이랙트x에서는 성능이 나았고 기존 버젼에서는 낮았고 그런식이죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이정도면 9200라데온 정도도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 풀 성능 발휘할수 있을가요?
<samauhi> 9200때 싱글코어일때라
<samauhi> 그정도여도 당시 풀사양 썼을듯 하네요
<samauhi> 전 당시 도선 들어간 노트북에 그래픽이 9600프로 들어간 모델 썼었는데 HP의 NC8000이라고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흐음..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그렇군요
<samauhi> 크... 오래전 이군요
<samauhi> 장기 출장 다닐때니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 지금 고민하고 있는개
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 투알라틴 1.4ghz 가 2개 들어가느 메인보드에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 올라갈 그래픽카드를 결정해야하거든요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : MX440 FX5200 R92LE(9250LE의 새 리버전)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 놓고 고민중입니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : OS는 윈도우즈 7이나 8 깔 생각이고
<Markers> 다들 식사는 맛잇게 드셧나요
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님이 부재중에서 돌아오셨습니다.(아~무~이유없어!)
<samauhi> 밥은 비벼 먹는게 역시 최고죠... 그나저나 전주비빔밥 가격이 어찌이리도 뛰었을까요? 비빔밥이 10000원 가까이하다니...
<samauhi> 비빔밥과 개밥의 차이를 아시는분 계신가요?
<samauhi> 먹지전에 비비면 비빔밥... 먹던거나 먹고난 후 비벼주면 개밥
<samauhi> 이렇습니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<kyusun> ??
<Markers> ㄷㄷㄷ
<Markers> 혹시 안드로이드 프로그래밍 할 줄 아시는분 계시나여
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Markers//자 이제 GUI날려버리고 TUI로 쓰시는겁니다~; (탕~)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 미리나이루님//가능하다면 그래픽 좀 높게해요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래선 에어로등에 에로사항이 넘쳐요
<Markers> Darkness-Angel 님 혹시 안드로이드 프로그래밍 해보셧나요 ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그쪽은 몰라요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 앙대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실험해야지라고 우분투 이미지 받은후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 설치 시도하는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 응?;; 이...이건하면서 파일명 보니 알터네이티브-_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쳇쳇 이거 깔고 그놈이랑 gdm깔게요
<Markers> 아 미치겟넹 구글링 해보니깐 한결같이 다 같은 답인데 시킨대로해도 해결이 안되니 -_-
<DarkCircle> Darkness-Angel: 게임 좋아하시나요? 흠흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자 이제 만들어보아요~ 라고 하시면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 귀찮아요~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 라고 할게요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 Lion땜에 삽질하고 밤세었고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다시 손될까해서 손에 잡은
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 버박인데 우분투 설치 1분?;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 30초도 안 되서 50%돌파
<DarkCircle> Darkness-Angel: 어제도 주의드렸는데 -_-;
<Markers> 'ㅅ'
<Markers> 아 미치겟넹 안드로이드 시작해볼려는데 헬로우 월드도 못 찍고 있다니
<DarkCircle> Markers / http://plusblog.tistory.com/607
<DarkCircle> 제가 Markers님을 아무 이유없이 차단했다고 가정하면 다크엔젤님 혼자서 15마디를 하신건데 ...
<Markers> ~_~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그렇다고 도배로 보긴;
<Markers> DarkCircle 님 저대로 해도 안되요 제꺼.... 런시키는 단계에서 에러뜸 -ㄱ...
<DarkCircle> 도배죠 -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 15분동안 15마디 했으니 평균 분당 1마디인데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 브릿지 고려하면 여기 80명 있습니다
<DarkCircle> 시간이 중요한게 아니라 연속성이 중요합니다.
<DarkCircle> 제가 어제 말씀드렸잖슴
<DarkCircle> give-and-take라고
<DarkCircle> 80명중에 누구만 이야기하고 있나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1분에 한번만 적어도 78명이 조용해서 도배가 되버리면;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 심할때는 1시간에 2줄정도만 적는다쳐도 화면 가득 채우고 남을지도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여기 워낙 조용하니까요 ^^:
<DarkCircle> Markers / pastebin.com에 에러로그 뜬거 한번 뿌려서 링크 뿌려보세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 헬로월드라면 해본적 있습니다
<Markers> pastebin.com이요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그냥 일반적으로 시키는대로 세팅한다음 책대로 끄적였죠
<DarkCircle> 그쪽 우분투는 딱히 뭘 규제하거나 하진 않는데 최소한 이쪽같은 경우는 이런 규칙은 지키거든요 http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<Markers> 저도 현재 책 사서 시키는대로 하고 잇는데 헬로월드부터 에러 쫙~
<DarkCircle> 물론 강제하는건 아니고 최소한 이거만이라도 지켜보자는 "부탁"입니다.
<DarkCircle> 4번항목에 뭐라고 되어 있는지 한번 읽어보세요
<DarkCircle> Markers / 책이 너무 오래됐다거나 하진 않나요?
<Markers> DarkCircle님 pastebin.com이 먼가요?
<DarkCircle> http://pastebin.com
<Seony> 붙여넣기용 웹사이트요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 음...이거 요번 개정판이라 오래됐다고는 생각이 안듬.. 안드로이드 프로그래밍정복 1권인데 개정판이라서 아마 이게 올해 찍은걸로 알고 있어요
<Markers> 저건 어떻게 쓰는거래요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 적당히 붙인후 혹시 특정 타입 택스트라면 타입 고르세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 기간 고르고 저장누르면 링크 생기는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그걸 주시면 되요
<DarkCircle> Darkness-Angel: 그래서 제가 "게임 좋아하세요?" 라고 질문드렸던거임. 게임에서 채팅하는식으로 채팅하시는거 같아서요 .
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<Markers> http://pastebin.com/DXjCyr5C 이런식으로 드리면 되는건가요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<Markers> 에러 자체는 구글링 검색해보면
<Markers> adb를 죽엿다가 다시 실행시켜라 이런 얘기가 있는데 한결같이
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저건 설치에러인데;
<Markers> 시키는대로 해도 소용이 없어요 -_-..........
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Please ensure that adb is correctly located at 'C:\Program Files\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools\adb.exe' and can be executed.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 즉 저 경로에 adb.exe가 있고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실행가능한지 보란거죠
<Markers> 있어요
<DarkCircle> 이클립스 끄고 재시작해보세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 끄고나서
<Markers> 20번 넘게 해봣음;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 작업관리자에서 adb죽인후에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다시 해보세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래도 안 되면 리붓해보세요
<Markers> 리붓도 3번정도 햇어요;;
<Markers> 1시부터 계속 하는중 -_-;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이클립스가 실행 잘 되니 자바는 멀쩡한거같은데...
<DarkCircle> 그러면 안드로이드 sdk 잘못 설치되었을수도 있겠군요. 이클립스랑 asdk 다 날리고 처음부터 다시 설치해보시는게?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 직접 만드신거 말고 기존의 apk로 해봐주세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이걸로도 잘 안 되면 재설치하셔야합니다
<Markers> 음;;
<Markers> 오전에 설치 싹하고 이제 프로젝트 처음만들어서 헬로우월드 찍어댄건데 ㅠㅠ 이게 에러떠서
<Markers> 그럼 다시 설치하고 해봐야 되는건가요 흠;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단 기존에 마켓에서 받은거나 예제등의 apk를 돌려봐주세요
<Markers> 기존에 받아놓은게 하나도 없다는 -_-..
<Markers> 마켓에서 받은거라..
<DarkCircle> 서두를수록 에러가 뜰 확률이 높습니다. 최대한 step-by-step으로 먼저 뭘 설치해야 하는지를 항목별로 정리하신 다음에 빠진거 있는지 없는지도 보시고 설치해보세요
<DarkCircle> 1. 이클립스 받는다 2. 이클립스 플러그인들 받는다 3. 안드로이드 sdk를 마켓플레이스에서 찾아서 받는다 등등..
<Markers> 빠진건 없는데 ㅠㅠ 아옹 책을 한장한장 천천히 읽어보면서 5시간 넘게 걸려서 설치한거라;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쿨럭; 보통 번들로 cd따라오지않나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제경우 거기 있는것 복사해서 쓰고 repo등은 새로 추가해서 버전업시키고, 이클립스만 새로 받았는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : sdk최신써도 저희같은 예제 돌리는 수준에선 큰 장점은 없어요
<Markers> 음 책에서는 따로 사이트에서 예제 소스를 배포한다고는 나와있는데 이것저것 손 봐야될게 많아보이더라구요. 그래서 그냥 직접 헬로우월드 만들어보자 하고서 만들어본건데..
<DarkCircle> 어떤 책중에 보면 하이브리드 기반 앱을 만드는 방법을 쭉 적어놓은 포켓북 비슷한게 있는데, 실상 소스코드를 쳐서 돌려보면 한개도 안돌아가는게 있죠 ㅋㅋ 좀 골때림
<Markers> 지금 책이랑 다른게 있다면 이클립스 버전만 다른거뿐인데 흠;;
<Markers> 센차터치는 그 소스코드 적는거에 제일 처음에 추가적으로 적는게 있어서 소스코드만 적어서는 안 돌아가죠;;
<DarkCircle> 이클립스 버전 다르면 플러긴 바인딩도 달라질 수가 있습니다.
<Markers> < 5개월전에 경험해본 사람;;
<Markers> 흠..
<Markers> 일단
<Markers> 그럼 싹 다 지우고 다시 설치해볼게요
<DarkCircle> 일단 음 파일이 있는건 확인해보셨다니까 그거 명령콘솔에서 치면 되는지를 확인해보시는게 좋을듯?
<Markers> 맘 같아선 그냥 우분투 설치하고 우분투에서 다시 시작해보고 싶기는한데 윈도우를 차마 못 날려먹겠네요 -ㄱ;;
<Markers> ê·¸
<Markers> cmd로 해서 쳐보니깐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 버박이라도 쓰세요
<Markers> 옵션관련 설명들 쫙 나오더라구요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무설치판도 있음
<Markers> ㄷㄷㄷ,,, 버박은 그냥 갑갑해서;
<Markers> 일단 다 날려보고 해볼게요
<Markers> 이클립스도 인디고로 받아야겟네
<Markers> 무슨 하는 일마다 처음부터 딱 되는게 하나도 없음 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅎㅎ 뭐 그런날도 있는거에요
<Markers> 아뇨 그런날이라기 보다는 인생 거의다가 이럼 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 괜찮아요 전 새벽 1~아침까지 Lion으로 시름하다가 해결 못 보고 버려놨다가 다시 손에 잡은
<Markers> 우분투에서 ms오피스를 그냥 그대로 쓸려면 버박으로 윈도 돌리는거 말곤 정상적인 방법 없죠 -_-?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : pc_efi_v80.tar.bz2라 이런것도 있군요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음....포터블 만드신다음 (vmware thinapp사용) 그걸로 와인 돌려보시는건?
<Markers> 브라우저를 다 꺼버렸네요 ;;
<Markers> 와인 돌리는거 어떻게 검색해보니깐 돌아는가는데 완벽하게 돌아가지는 않는다고 하더라구요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 혹시 x86용 맥 iso에서 시작해서 깔아보신분?
<Markers> 거의 검색을 해보니깐 혼자 쓸땐 불편함이 없는데 다른 사람(컴)들이 읽으면 깨져서 나온다고..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음.....그냥 오픈 오피스 쓰세요
<Seony> 아... 오피스 얘기하니까, 맥용 오피스나 좀 제대로 만들어줬음 좋겠는데... 이건 뭐 버그 투성에 속도까지 느리니..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제경우 저걸로 만드니 거의 되더군요
<Markers> 맥은 오피스 별룬가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물른 MS오피스와의 호환성도 문제없는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네;
<Seony> Markers: 많이 별로에요. 일부러 그렇게 만든듯한 느낌이 들 정도에요.
<Markers> 맥 오피스가 머가 있죠? 맥용으로 ms오피스 있지 않나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 집어치우고 웹오피스 쓸까란 생각 다 드는
<Seony> 그러니까 제 말이 맥용 MS 오피스..
<Markers> 헐...
<bridgebot> alchemist : 오피스라는게 어떤거죠?
<Markers> 주변분들 보니깐 아주 잘 쓰던데..
<Markers> 워드 & ppt & 엑셀 머 이런거...
<Seony> 조금만 큰 파일 열면 엄청 버벅대거든요...
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아
<Seony> 새로운 폰트 나올 때마다 대체 뭘 그렇게 로딩하는지...
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그런거 쓸만한건가여?
<Seony> 코어 i7에 램8기가, 초당 550메가로 읽고쓰는 SSD가 그렇게 느린 시스템인가요? 암튼 무지 답답합니다.
<bridgebot> alchemist : ...저정도면 속도로
<bridgebot> alchemist : 답답할일은 전~혀 없을거같은데
<bridgebot> alchemist : 무슨 작업을 하시길레..
<Seony> 근데 많이 답답해요. MS가 일부러 구리게 만들어서, 맥용 MS오피스는 구리니까 윈도우 쓰게끔 하는 전략 같이 보일 정도로 구려요.
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음 맥쓰신다면..
<bridgebot> alchemist : TeX은 어떠신지..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 뭐 꼭 맥하고 상관잇는건 아니지만..요
<Markers> 확실히 이클립스를 카이스트 안에서 카이스트 저장소에 잇는걸 받으니 금방이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> TeX Shop 쓰고있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저 시스템에서 써도 파워포인트 50메가만 나가면 힘겨워서 짜증이 쌓여요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 뭐 그러면 오피스? 같은걸로 고민할 필요없을거 같은데
<Markers> 맥은 맥 나름대로 어플이 굉장히 많아서 좋아보이던데
<Seony> 맥은 맥 나름대로 어플은 굉장히 많아요. 근데 꼭 MS 오피스로만 작업을 해야할 상황도 있어서요...
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그렇군요..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 울나라가 윈도 공화국이라 답 없음
<Markers> 그건 그렇죠;; 저도 ms오피스로 여기 회사들이 주고받고 해서-_- 어쩔수 없이 우분투 안 깔고 윈도에서 작업중... 우분투 깔아서 배우고 싶엇는데..;;; 오피스가 걸려서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 오픈 오피스 작업문서 MS에서 잘 되요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 근데 texshop은 뭔가여?
<Markers> 'ㅅ'? 무슨뜻인가요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 기본적으로 오픈 신자라서;
<Seony> alchemist, http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-07-15at9.05.02PM.png 이게 TeX Shop입니다.
<bridgebot> alchemist : 포비든 뜨네영
<Seony> 아 그래요? 잠시만요.
<bridgebot> alchemist : 어떤 소프트웨어인지
<bridgebot> alchemist : 패기지인가여?
<bridgebot> alchemist : shop이란거 보니 텍 패키지 관리자인가?
<Seony> TeX 에디터에요. 그냥 심플한...
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아아아 에티터.. 그렇군요
<Seony> 음... 저는 잘 나오는데 이상하네요.
<bridgebot> alchemist : 전 권한이 없나봅니다...
<Markers> 저도 잘 보이네요 그림파일이네요
<Markers> vi 처럼 생겻네요
<Seony> 음... 어쩌면 제가 IP를 차단했을 수도 있겠네요.
<bridgebot> alchemist : 에디터라 못들어봣군..
<Seony> 제가 관리하는 사이트에 하도 스팸이 많이 와서... 보이는 족족이 전부 IP를 차단시켜버려서요..
<Markers> 무슨 언어인지는 모르겟다 ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 엉엉
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이러니까 초보는 안 되요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아항.. 맥텍 깔때 기본으로 딸려오는 거구나..
<Seony> Markers: LaTeX (레이텍)이라고 하는 조판용 언어에요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : pc efi존재 모르고 efi파티션 만들려고 삽질하느라고 에휴휴
<bridgebot> alchemist : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 여지껏 몰랏.. ㅇㅅㅇ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ. 그냥 단순한게 쓰기 편하더라구요..
<Seony> 바로 컴파일 해주니까 그냥 그거 쓰게되네요
<Seony> 서블라임에서 컴파일되도록 세팅 해야하는데 귀찮아서..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그렇군요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 사진보여줄땐 드랍박스도 좋아여
<Markers> 후 일단 카이스트 안에 있어서 그런지 제일걱정되던 이클립스 설치가 1분만에 됏고;;
<bridgebot> alchemist : 뭐 https://dl.dropbox.com/u/16253281/erc-latex-render.png
<bridgebot> alchemist : 이런식으로
<Seony> alchemist, 스크린샷 찍고 명령어 실행하면 업로드하고 웹 경로를 버퍼에 올리는 스크립트를 짜놔서요...
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음.. 저도 뭐 드랍을 그런용도로 쓰지여 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 저건 먼가요 ㄷㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아얄에서 latex 렌더링 테스트 햇던거..헤헤
<Seony> 이맥스라고 하는 에디터에요.
<bridgebot> alchemist : 왼쪽 보시면 수식 렌더링 된거 그거에여.. 뭐 단순하죠? ㅎ
<Seony> 바로 나오는 건 좋네요
<Markers> 자바가 빌드 하는 과정이 있었나요?
<Seony> 컴파일해야죠
<Markers> 이클립스에서 자동으로 해줫던가 -ㄱ;; 그냥 런 시키니 동작은 하는데 ;;
<Seony> 오늘 애플스토어 가서 에어포트 익스트림 사갖구왔는데... 알고보니 집에서 쓰던 에어포트가 사실은 멀쩡했었네요...
<Seony> 내일 반품하러 가야되는데 귀찮네요..
<Markers> 에어포트?
<bridgebot> alchemist : 에어포트는 포트 몇개 있나여?
<Seony> 3개요.
<bridgebot> alchemist : 어?
<bridgebot> alchemist : 생각보다 적네요.. wlan 용이군요
<Seony> 네. 다른 제품에 비해서 하나 적죠
<Markers> 에어포트가 먼가요 -ㅅ- 검색하니 보온병이 나오는데 보온병은 아닌거 같고 -ㄱ;;
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아 그게 5ghz 지원한다는 그거군요
<Seony> Markers: 에어포트 익스트림으로 검색해보세요.
<Seony> 네. 듀얼밴드 지원해요
<bridgebot> ToRuin : 5Ghz 가격이 .. 근데 신호 2.4보다 체감있나여?
<bridgebot> alchemist : 듀얼밴드는 어떤 개념이져..?
<Seony> 2.4보다 속도가 몇배로 나와서요..
<bridgebot> ToRuin : 5ghz를 사야되나 ..
<Seony> 듀얼밴드는... 2.4ghz랑 5ghz가 하나의 기계에서 동시에 나와요..
<bridgebot> ToRuin : G에서 N으로 갈아탈 생각 하고있는데
<Seony> 3년 전부터 사서 쓰고있는데 아주 좋아요.
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아하..
<bridgebot> ToRuin : 5Ghz가 다른 무선기기 블루투스등이랑 혼선이 적죠
<bridgebot> alchemist : 레거시를 위한 배려군여..
<Seony> 아이폰은 2.4 접속하고 아이패드랑 맥북은 5 접속하죠..
<Markers> 무선 공유기인가요?
<Seony> 네 무선 공유기.
<Markers> 이런것도 잇네;;
<bridgebot> alchemist : 네떡은 어떻게 공부해야
<Markers> 맥 전용 무선 공유기 -ㅅ-?
<bridgebot> alchemist : 잘했다고 소문이 날까요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 대략 영상파일 전송하면 초당 15메가에서 20메가씩은 나오는 거 같더라구요...
<Seony> Markers: 맥 전용은 아니에요. 그냥 애플에서 나오는 제품일뿐이죠
<Markers> 그렇군여
<Markers> 음;;
<Seony> 암튼 지금 3년을 넘어서 4년째 사용중인데 아직 멀쩡해요
<Markers> 인디고 이클립스 받아서 adt랑 받고 있는데 진행이 안되네 -_-
<Seony> 아 고장난줄 알고 사갖구왔는데...
<bridgebot> alchemist : 전 어제 썬더볼트 기가빗 이더넷 질럿음..
<Seony> 알고보니 전파간섭 때문에 안되던 문제라... 내일 반품하러 고고씽...
<Markers> seony님이 하와이에 계신다고 하셧죠?
<Seony> 네
<Markers> 거기 한국사람 많나요 'ㅅ'?
<Seony> 많아요.
<Seony> 전체적으로 보면 많진않은데, 동네가 좁아서 많아보여요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 멋진곳에서 사시는군여..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 지상낙원이라고도 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그게 날씨만 지상낙원이라 좀 아쉽지만..
<Markers> 그거는 무슨 말씀
<Seony> 날씨만 좋고, 나머지는 그냥 그래요.
<Markers> 보통이라는?
<Seony> 섬이라 갈데가 별로 없고, 어떤 사람은 갑갑하다고 느끼기도 하구요..
<Seony> 섬이라 물가도 비싸고 땅값도 비싸고...
<Markers> ~_~
<Markers> 그렇군요;
<Seony> 날씨도 맨날 똑같고... 똑같은 일상이 반복되니까, 변화를 좋아하는 사람은 답답해 죽을려고 그러죠..
<Markers> 요새 티비보니깐 제주도가 인기가 많다는데 물가도 비싸고 땅값도 비싼데 살만한 곳이라고 ㅋㅋ 그러던데
<Seony> 제주도는 모르겠지만, 여기는 날씨만큼은 천국이라고 할 정도라 살기는 좋아요
<DarkCircle> 제주도 비오고 바람불면 날씨가 무섭죠 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 음..
<Markers> jdk 설치후에
<DarkCircle> 땅덩이가 작아서 그런지 거기서 휩쓸려가면 산 아니면 바다라 (...)
<Markers> jdk 설치후에 이클립스에서 헬로월드 찍으면 설치가 제대로 된거죠?
<DarkCircle> 네
<Markers> 음 그럼 이제 adt랑 안드로이드 sdk만 설치하면 되는건가
<DarkCircle> 그 다음 안드로이드에서 hello world 안나오는 문제는 adk가 문제일거예요 그 부분만 잘 보시면 (끄덕)
<Markers> 안드로이드 진저브레드가 2.3인가요?
<DarkCircle> 네
<bridgebot> alchemist : 네트워크 분야에 바이블 같은거 잇나여?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : title Mac OSX Leopard
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : kernel (hd0,x)/boot/boot_v8
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런거 더이상 안 먹나보네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : grub에 추가할려면 root지정해서 해야하나요?
<samahui> 휴
<samahui> 설정이 이상해서 접속이 안됬네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 꾸에에엑;;
<samahui> 이중접속중입니다.
<samahui> 하나는 회사에 하나는 밖에서 ㅋ
<samahui> 일않하고 외근을 핑게로 커피숍에서 시원한~ 스무디~ 마시는 중입니다.
<samahui> 역시 회사는 농땡이를 부려줘야 재맛이죠 ^^
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 아 토나올것 같애...;;; -_-;; 지하철에서 작업은;;
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 으윽..
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 괜찮은 마인드맵 프로그램 어디 없나요?
<samahui> 지하철에서 무슨 작업을 하시는거죠?
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 모바일이랑 겸ㅎ서 쓸 수 있는..
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact: r-eadytoact : 아.. 지금은 교육자료 만들고 있어요.. 발표자료랑
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 보통땐.. -_-ㅋ 서버관리 하고
<samahui> 전 예전에~ 처음 IT쪽 일을 할때 GIS연구소에서 시작한 바람에 지하철 많이 타고 다녔죠 ㅋㅋㅋ 프로그램 개발하느라 ㅋ
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 전 개발자가 아니라 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : -_-ㅋ 그러고보니 HTML5를 좀 배워볼까..
<samahui> 버스도 많이 타고 댕기고 ㅋ ㅋ
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 하니다.
<samahui> 테스트 하느라 이것저것 많이 했죠 ㅋ
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 전 와이브로덕에 서울에선 자유로이..
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 와이브로 사용자는 올레와이파이에 장치를 하나 더 등록할 수 잇어서 노트북 을 등록해서 쓰고 있습니다.
<samahui> 강남은 좋습니다 와이브로 아니라도 여기저거 와이파이 터지는 곳이 많아서 무료로 쓰고 있습니다
<samahui> ㅋ
<samahui> 물론 돌아갱기면서 쓰진 못해도 왠만한 곳은 아무곳에서나 접속이 가능하니 뭐 그렇게 급한일 아니고서는 문제될게 없네요 ^^
<readytoact> samahui: 님은 첨뵙는거 같네요 (__)
<samahui> (__)
<samahui> 자주 왔어야 하는데
<samahui> 가끔씩
<Seony> readytoact: 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오랜만에 찾아다는 그런 편입니다 ^^
<samahui> 몇년전 와서 활동하다 홀연히 사라졌다 도 나타나고 그런 처지인지라
<readytoact> Seony: 앗 (__) 잘지내시죠? 하와이이ㅡ 여름은 어떻습니까?
<samahui> 잘 모르시겠네요 ^^;;
<samahui> 아무튼 반갑습니다
<Seony> readytoact: 낮엔 좀 덥고, 밤엔 좀 쌀쌀하네요.
<readytoact> samahui: 예.. ^^ 환대 감사드립니다. ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 밤에 쌀살 하다는 말씀 만으로도 부럽습니다. 밤에만 이라도 시원한 곳에서 살고 싶어요
<readytoact> Seony: 별고 없으시죠? ㅋㅋ 애플 패밀리들은 건재한가요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 점점 세력을 확장 중에 있습니다.
<Seony> 예밀님이 레티나 맥북을 구입하셨거든요
<readytoact> 우어우어.. ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 맥북맥북..
<readytoact> ㅠㅠ 참 전 지하철이라 언제 끊어질지 모릅니다.
<readytoact> 한국이 웃긴게..
<readytoact> 지하철에 와이파이 하나 덜렁 넣어놓고 승객들 쓰라고 하는 꼬라지 보면...
<Seony> 차라리 없는 게 나을 수도 있겠네요. 요금 안내고 안쓰는 게.... ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> Seony: 특히 출퇴근시가나엔 아주 전쟁이죠..
<readytoact> 객차 한칸에 300명이 타는데.. -_-...  와이파이가 터질리가-
<Seony> 차라리 각자 자기 와이파이 기계를 들고타는 게 훨씬 낫겟네요
<readytoact> Seony: 네.. 근데 것도 소용없어요
<readytoact> 아.. 브로드캐스트를 끄면 그나마
<readytoact> 저도 와이브로 갖고 다니는데- -_-ㅋ 월 50기가를 단 한번도 다 써보적이 없습니다.
<Seony> 월 50기가... 저는 제 아이폰 월 200메가도 다 안씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 100메가 조금 넘게 쓰는 거 같네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 역시 허접한;
<readytoact> 전 보토오 한달에 1기가 쓴는거 같은데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : grub수정으로 쩔쩔매는중
<readytoact> Darkness-Angel : 어떤 문제인가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아
<bridgebot> blueguy : 흠냐.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : pc efi로 멕을 멀티부트 시킬려니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가이드에선 kernel해서 지정하라는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 현버전에선 이거 안 먹는듯
<readytoact> +_+ 우어..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : root지정후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : kernel이라 주니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그게 뭡미? 라는데요;
<readytoact> ㅋㅋ 엄청나신데요 -0-.. 전 전혀 모르겠음.
<readytoact> 근데 EFI로 부팅하면 좋은게 뭔가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 좋은거랄까 필수에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 멕이니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쿨럭; 설마 이걸로 되는건 아니겠지;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 되면 울고싶을지도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 삽질 돌려줘요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 칫 역시 안 되는군요
<Markers> alchemist : 후니의 시스코 네트워킹이 개념 잡는데는 최고인듯요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅎㅎ 그책 좋긴해요 초보를 고려해서 썻고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그책만 떄도 초보는 때는듯
<Markers> r-eadytoact  : xmind 라는 프로그램 한번 써보세요 'ㅅ';;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그게...맥용이죠(...)
<Markers> 전 왜 책을 읽어봣는데 초보는 안 때지져;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 카멜등 각종 부트로더 심는 소프트가 있는데 전부 맥용이죠 (...)
<Markers> 윈도용도 잇어요 엑스마인드
<Markers> 저 윈도용으로 써봤음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리눅용도 있나요 ㅇㅅㅇ?
<Markers> 리눅스는 모르겟어요 '';; 윈도도 있으니 있지 않을까 싶은데..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 찾았습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 원래 empireEFI받았는지라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이걸로 해볼려는중이었음
<Markers> 아 그나저나 서버실에 불려가서 잡일 하고 왔더니 굉장히 덥네요;;
<vanity> :q
<Markers> <DarkCircle> 님
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쩝 이걸론 스노우레오파드까지밖에 ㅇ나 되나보네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : xmind로 해볼게요
<samahui> 전 이만 일하러 복귀 해야 겠네요 ^^ 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 오늘 재사라 쓸 대나무 끈으러 산에 갔다가 20분만에 20군데 넘게 물린 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 좀 더 삽질해볼게요
<Seony> 날씨가 건조한지 발바닥이 갈라지네요...
<Markers> 건조해요?
<Markers> 헐?ㄷㄷ
<Seony> 네. 피부도 좀 가렵고 그러네요...
<Markers> 이클립스 인디고로 바꾸고 안드로이드 다시 설치했는데 되는거 같기도 하고 -ㅅ-;; 원래 이렇게 부팅이 오래 걸렷던가;
<Markers> 피부 관리 하셔야죠;
<Markers> 최소 못해도 남자도 글루밍은 해야됩니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쿨럭 아무생각없이 버박이라고 가벼운 마음으로 깔고보니 이 xmind가 아닌듯
<Seony> 작년에 보습 안해줬다가 엄청 고생했었거든요...
<Seony> 발가락 5개가 다 갈라지는데... 암튼 고생 좀 했어요.
<Markers> ;;
<Markers> 머 특별한 일이라도 하시나요?
<Seony> 그떄를 기억하고자 사진을 남겨놨는데... 언제봐도 자체 혐짤이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아뇨. 그냥 집이랑 학교랑 회사만 왔다갔다 하는데요..
<Markers> 헐... 그런데 발가락이 갈라지시다니..
<Markers> 오오오오오오
<Markers> 뜬다 떠 안드로이드
<Markers> 이게 개념이 좀 다른가보네요
<Markers> 안드로이드 런 시키는거 자체가 가상 에뮬에다가 올리는 건가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Markers님//죄송하지만 xmind홈피 주소 좀 주세요
<Markers> 음;;; 저 예전에 써봐서 기억이 가물가물한데 한번 검색해볼게여
<Seony> 구글 검색하면 나오는건데...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 엉뚱한 mind mapping소프트만 잔득
<Markers> http://www.xmind.net/ 아마 여기가 맞는거 같네요 아이콘 보니 딱 알겟음
<Markers> 한 8개월전에 썻다가 그냥 안 건든 툴이라 가물가물..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 엥? 이넘요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘으로 OS설정을 어떻게 건드려요 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<autowiz03> 백신 비교 해놓은거 같은 블로그 좀 볼려고 하니 avast 추천글이 많은데
<autowiz03> avast 에서 알바를 고용한건가, 아니면 정말 좋아서 인가... ??
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 공짜치곤 좋으니까요
<Markers> 공짜예요?
<autowiz03> avast 공짜 백신이 있지요
<bridgebot> 사피언트 :  !종료
<bridgebot> 사피언트 : !종료
<samauhi> 먹을꺼 사서 들어왔습니다
<samauhi> 이제 밤세 열심히
<samauhi> 달려야죠 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz03> 간만에 일찍 퇴근할려다가 생각해보니 회사로 퀵을 시켜놔서 퇴근을 못하고 있어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 버박으로 하다가 열받아서 파티션 나눈후 직접 달리는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흑 라이트스크라이브밖에 안 남아서 아낄려니 쩝;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도에선 usb로 못 만드는듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가장 경악스러운건 3가지 버전이 존재하는;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 몰라요 이젠 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 괜히 복구용디스크도 포맷했고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 바보 윈도는 odd를 뺴곤 하이브리드 파일 시스템 못 알아드시는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠냐 버박에서 ssd*4로 읽을때랑
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : usb로 리얼머신으로 dvd읽는거 차이가 참;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 셋업 메뉴 뜨기전까지만 20분 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 켁;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기존의 OS있는데다가 Lion x86올려보신분?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 앙대;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 훌쩍 /dev/sda2지정한다는게 밀린거 잊어버리고 엉뚱한넘 mkfs떄려버림
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : mkfs로 파일시스템 날아가면 복구 못하죠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ntfs인걸 hfsplus로 날려버림
<bridgebot> k-kimlabs : freenode에서 대판 싸웠네요 -_-;;
<bridgebot> k-kimlabs : 아 찝찝해 -_-
<autowiz_> 음음
<bridgebot> k-kimlabs : 그나저나 bitbucket은 쓰면 쓸수록 맘에 드네여
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 친환경 버스 http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/fileUpload/201207/1342444749.jpg
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠냐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ntfs 데이터 파티션 실수로 mkfs.hfsplus때려버려서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 머리 썩이는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 이런저런것 돌려보고있는데 성공하면 링크 날릴게요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 아디오스
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 현제 getdataback으로 해보는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이 앞에 minitool로 해봤는데 스캔은 했는데, 다 하곤 딴소리
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 복구 성공한듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저처럼 혹시 ntfs나 fat인 윈도용 파티션을
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 멀티구성하면서 실수로 mkfs때린경우 다른거 하지마세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단 언마운트(OS디스크라면 부트디스크 쓰세요)한후에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : fdisk /dev/sd?해서 엽니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : p하면 리스트 나오는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어느 파티션인지 확인후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : t쳐서 타입을 변경할려고하면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 몇번인지 묻습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 위에 p에서 본것대로 넣고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 복구 타입 묻는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 알아서 정상적인 값 줍니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : w해서 쓰고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : q해서 나옵니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이후 PE든 뭐든해서 윈도로 부트합닌다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://portableappz.blogspot.kr/2011/10/runtimes-getdataback-425-for-fat-ntfs.html
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 에서 받으신후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실행하면 풀떄 물어봅니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 푸신후 ntfs랑 fat용 따로있는데 맞는거 실행합니다 (관리자 권한 필수)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제경우 7환경에서 했습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그럼 왜 날렸는지 선택지 있는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : fdisk를 고르고 다음 누른다음 어느 파티션인지 고릅니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 진행하지마시고, option열어서 복구할 파일 저장경로랑 임시파일(이건 용량 적어도 됨 (제경우 50기가로 20메가 나옴))경로 지정합니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 다음 누르면 스캔 쭉 하고 끝나면 next누르면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 복구 시도합니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다음 위의 copy누르면 알아서 쓱쓱 복사합니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 현제 복사중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다 되면 파티션 다시 포맷후 복사해 넣으세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : OS파티션이라면 부트섹터등이 꼬일테니 알아서 고쳐주세요
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://dateno1.egloos.com/1195625
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런식입니다
<autowiz_> 복구가 잘 되나 보네요 ... 다행입니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 암짓 안 하면 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 많이 건들면 꼬여요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 겨우 살렸습니다
#ubuntu-ko 2012-07-17
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samauhi> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Markers> 아오 치과 때문에 엄청 짜증나네요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> Hi
<vanity> 안녕하세요~
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 저 혹시 안드로이드 프로그래밍 해보신분 -ㅅ-
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님은 부재중이십니다.(아~무~이유없어!!)
<samauhi> 밤세 일하고 오전에 회의하고 지금까지 서류만들었더니
<samauhi> 몸이 몸이 아니고 마음이 마음이 아닌상태네요
<samauhi> ㅜㅜ
<samauhi> 점심시간에 밥 먹지말고 자야겠네요
<DarkCircle> Seony / 바쁘실 시간이죠?
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님은 부재중이십니다.(저는 지금 부재중입니다.)
<Seony> DarkCircle: 말씀하세요
<DarkCircle> Seony / 쿼리 가능한가요?
<Seony> 넵
<DarkCircle> samauhi, 몸이 막 썩는 느낌이 나시려는거 아닐까요 (덜덜)
<samauhi> DarkCircle: 이러다가 정말 썩을거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 빨리 점심시간이 되길 기다리고 있습니다. 자려고 ㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 밥은 에너지바 하나 챙겨먹고 푸욱 한시간 반동안 자야겠어요
<Seony> 누우면 바로 잘 수 있는 스킬을 갖고계시는군요..
<DarkCircle> 한시간 반이 30시간 1분이 될지도 (...)
<samauhi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 자다가 못일어나도 일때문에 깨우러 올걸요
<samauhi> 숙직실 가서 그냥 푸욱~ 잘까 싶지만 거긴 사람들도 많고 이상하게 하루밤 지나면 누군가 발냄세를 심어놔서 그냥 서버실가서 간이침대펴고 잘 생각입니다.
<samauhi> 지금 가서 자야겠네요 ㅋ
<samauhi> 점심 맛있게들 드세요 ^^
<Seony> 안녕히 주무세요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_ebuntu> 아웅
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> Seony: 맥북이 발송됐습니다 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> 오오 드디어 레티나! ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 지금 인천항구 있네요
<yemharc> 아마 내일이나 모레에는 받을거 같아요
<yemharc> 드디어 더러운 회사 윈도컴을 버릴 수 있게 됐습니다 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> 전에 그 맥북에어는요?
<yemharc> 오늘도 블루스크린을 4연속을 뿜어내더군요. 거기에 뭐가 문제인지 코어덤프 뜨다 블루스크린에서 또 죽더라구요 (......)
<yemharc> 에어는 지금 쓰고 있죠
<yemharc> 슬슬 처분을 고려해야 하는데
<yemharc> 살 사람이 있으려나.......
<Seony> 맥북에어 정도면 살 사람 많을 거 같은데요
<yemharc> 네 뭐 안 팔릴거란 생각은 안 드는데
<yemharc> 이왕이면 지인들한테 싸게 넘길까 하고 있거든요
<yemharc> 한 10만원 까서요
<yemharc> 제가 쓰는 거 보고 써보고 싶어하는 사람들이 좀 있어서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아.. 그러면 그게 훨씬 낫죠
<yemharc> 산사자는 25일 쯤 나온다는 루머가 있네요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 인천에 12시에 도착했으면
<yemharc> 잘하면 오늘 받을 수 있으려나요
<yemharc> Seony: http://macnews.tistory.com/89
<yemharc> 빵 터졌습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 정말 그렇네요
<yemharc> 심힝 공감이 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 죽은사자는 나오나요?
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 뜬금포다!
<DarkCircle> (뻥!)
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 저게 먼가요 'ㅅ';;
<Markers> 페럴러- ㅅ- ?ㅣㅣ
<yemharc> 페러렐즈라고......쉽게 말하면 버박이나 뱀웨어 같은 녀석이에요
<yemharc> 근데 발음 표기가 확실하지 않다고 할까, 외래어 표준발음이 너무 현실과 동떨어졌다고 할까
<Markers> 원하는 검색이 안되는걸 얘기하나보군요
<yemharc> 그런 이유로 저런 카오스가 펼쳐지죠
<yemharc> 저 포스팅의 요점은 하단의 '태그'죠
<yemharc> 페러렐즈에 대한 모든 '통용되는 표기'를 모두 등록해 뒀잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 페럴렐즈 아닌가요? 자다 왔더 온통 맥세상이군요
<yemharc> 사실 여기서 저와 서니님이 사라지면 맥은 자취를 감춥니다 (먼산)
<samauhi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 맥북에어 얼마정도 하나요 요즘
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 신품이야 언제나 똑같고
<samauhi> 저도 이번에 나온 레티나 맥프로 구입했습니다 지인을 통해 미국에서 직접 공수
<samauhi> ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 중고는 대충 60부터 시작하는거 같네요
<samauhi> 하지만 쓰지도 않고 잇쬬
<samauhi> ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 헉 벌써 가지고 계신건가요?!
<samauhi> 네
<yemharc> 전 이제 인천까지 와 있는데........
<Markers> 공식 사이트는 135마넌 부터라고 적혀잇네 ㄷㄷ
<samauhi> 전 구입한지 좀 됬어요
<yemharc> Markers: 네
<samauhi> 나오자 마자 구입해왔습니다
<yemharc> 전 구입한지 한달이 넘었어요 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 저도 나온날 사이트 열리고 지른건데 으헝 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 맥북에어가 요새 나오는거?
<samauhi> 맥북에어 요즘 팔자니 조금 배아프조
<yemharc> 하지만 더 늦으면 레티나가 들어간 맥에어가 나옵니다
<yemharc> 그 전에 팔아야해요 !!
<samauhi> 맥북에어까지 들어가도 고해상도 실현이 될지 모르죠
<samauhi> 별차이 없을거 같은데요
<samauhi> 전 해상도 때문에 구입했어요 뿅 가서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음, 사실 11인치에는 안 들어갈거 같고
<Markers> 맥 에어는 먼지 @_@?;;
<yemharc> 들어가도 13인치, 혹은 프로 13인치부터 들어가지 않을까 싶어요
<yemharc> Markers: 맥 에어 = 맥북 에어
<yemharc> 맥북 -> 맥
<Markers> ㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 그냥 줄여서 부르는거죠
<yemharc> 혹은 MBA라고도 합니다
<Markers> 어디 심플하면서 무게 작고 성능 괜찮은 노북 없을까여 -ㄱ;;
<yemharc> 에어요
<Markers> 지금 갖구 잇는 녹북 너무 무거버서...;;
<yemharc> (......)
<samauhi> 조금더 업드려 있어야 겠네요 눈이 아직도 잘 안떠져요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> ,,,,
<Markers> 그 머지
<Markers> 빨간볼 있는거 까먹엇다
<Markers> 씽크패드도 맘에 들기는하던데 자그만해서
<yemharc> 가격 성능 무게 디자인 등등 종합해 보면 가벼운 녀석 중에선 아직 에어가 현존 최고에요
<Markers> 근데 비싸여 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 음..... 그럴까요
<Markers> 학생이 지를만한건 아닌거 같아여;;
<yemharc> 근데 성능으로 놓고 보면 생각보다 비싸지 않아요
<Markers> 60만원도 겨우 질러서 지금 갖고 있는 노북 삿기는 햇는데 급한맘에..
<yemharc> 비싸다는건 이제 저처럼 레티나 풀옵으로 지를정도는 되야 (.............orz)
<yemharc> 음 근데...... 쓰는 입장에서 말하자면
<yemharc> 적어도 사놓고 돈이 아깝다는 생각은 전혀 안 들더군요
<yemharc> 물론 맥북 사서 윈도우 깔아쓰면 후회합니다. 절대로
<Markers> 주변에서 쓰고 있는거보면 부러워여 작고 귀엽고 -ㄱ 성능도 안 꿇리는거 같고...
<Markers> 다만 비싸서 못 살뿐이지 -ㄱ;;
<Markers> 아 안드로이드 공부하고 있는데 이게 쉬운거 같으면서 책에 나온거랑 전혀 다른 상황에 놓이니깐 완전 막막하네;..
<yemharc> 안드로이드 배울때 최고의 단점은 최신 API와 책의 괴리감이 아닐까 싶네요
<yemharc> 그래도 API 자체를 책에 맞춰 선택해 버리면 그만이니 크게 문제는 안 될겁니다
<Markers> 그게
<yemharc> 근데 폰에 올리는 순간부터 왠지 어긋나는게 참.........
<samauhi> 폰버젼에 맞는 책으로 맞는 버젼에 맞춰서 세팅하고 개발하셔야
<samauhi> 괴리감이 적죠
<Markers> 책에서 2.3.3 버전.. 그러니깐 진저브레드 에 맞춰서 햇다길래 api도 그렇게 맞췃고 마침 갖고 있는 폰이 진저브레드 버전이라
<Markers> 잘됐구나 하고 지금 컴터에서만 돌리고 있는데
<Markers> 파일이 무엇무엇이 있을거다 라고 나와있는데 전혀 없다는 -ㄱ;
<yemharc> 읭......
<yemharc> 무슨 파일이 없다는거죠
<Markers> 매니페스트랑 또 프로퍼티 인가 그파일이랑 프로가드인가..
<Markers> 암튼 속성 관련된거 프로젝트
<drake_ebuntu> DarkCircle:
<Markers> 처음에 이클립스에서 안 보여주는줄 알고서 윈도 탐색기로 프로젝트 들여다 봤는데
<Markers> 아예 없더군요;
<drake_ebuntu> 아 냉짬뽕 맛있었당
<samauhi> Android SDK 패키지 설치 후  업그레이드 해주셨어요?
<samauhi> 전 그런 경우는 없어서
<drake_ebuntu> 음 안드로이드는 그것도 문제구나..
<drake_ebuntu> 그러니까 다들 안드로이드로 개발하기 싫어하지..
<Markers> 어제 헬로월드 안떠서
<Markers> 아예 싹 다 지우고나서 다시 받고 책 확인하고 다 되어서
<yemharc> 엥......메니페스트는 프로젝트 생성하면 들어있을텐데요;;
<Markers> 에물까지 돌리고 동작하는거 보고 이제 책 다시 보는데 파일 설명글에 있길래 찾아봐도 없어요 -_-;;
<Markers> 그러니깐요..;;
<Markers> 주변사람들한테 먼저 물어봤는데 다 거짓말이다 그게 무슨말이냐 나는 잘 되는데 막 이런 -ㄱ..........
<drake_ebuntu> 음 안드로이드는 그것도 있군 (나만안돼)
<drake_ebuntu> 리눅스의 대표적인 특징 세가지
<drake_ebuntu> (게임안돼) (은행안돼) (나만안돼)
<samauhi> 개발 환경이 어떻게 되세요?
<samauhi> 윈도우? 우분투?
<samauhi> 맥?
<samauhi> 리눅스에서 게임 됩니다
<drake_ebuntu> (젠투는 아니겠지)
<samauhi> 조금 어려운거지
<samauhi> 윈도우 게임도 돌아가요
<drake_ebuntu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<drake_ebuntu> 근데 던파 안돌잖아요
<drake_ebuntu> 그럼 안되는거임
<Markers> 현재 윈도우 xp 쓰고 있고 이클립스는 현재 인디고여
<samauhi> 버추얼 머신 쓰면 됩니다 ㅋ
<samauhi> 농담이고 와인상에서 온라인게임은 와우는 돌려봤습니다만
<samauhi> ㅋ
<samauhi> 던파는 모르는 거라
<drake_ebuntu> 그럼 카트 ㅋㅋ
<drake_ebuntu> 의외로 카트 가상머신에서 돌리기 힘들더군요
<samauhi> 카트는 돌리는거 봤던거 같은데요
<samauhi> 와인으로
<samauhi> 다이렉트X설치하고
<yemharc> samauhi: 데스크탑을 표방하면서 원클릭 인스톨/스타트가 안되는 시점에서 [안되는] 겁니다
<samauhi> ㅡ.,ㅡ;;
<drake_ebuntu> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> [할줄아는] 사람 기준으로 말해버려서야 옛날과 틀린게 없는거죠
<drake_ebuntu> 뭐 일단은 리눅스에 게임 없다는것도 아니긴 한데..
<samauhi> 뭐 던 디아 1,2,3 다 돌아가는 것으로 만족인지라 ㅋ
<drake_ebuntu> 일단 mame32는 잘 돌아가니 뭐..
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ [플레이 가능]이란 기준으로 말하면 잘 되죠 :)
<yemharc> 근데 저 특징 3가지를 보면 어느 하나 전문가(?)를 대상으로 하는게 없죠
<yemharc> 뭐, 은행안되.......는 한국만의 패널티이긴 합니다 (.....)
<drake_ebuntu> 뭐 그래도 10년전에 비하면 놀랄만한 향상이 있었고..
<samauhi> 우리은행이 있습니다 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samauhi> 파폭 지원하는 은행
<samauhi> 몇몇 있죠
<drake_ebuntu> 일단 국민은행은 오히려 ie를 쓰면 잘 안됨 ㅋㅋ
<samauhi> 나머지 은행을 이용을 안해버려야 합니다... 뭐 하기사 ... 은행이전에
<samauhi> 공공기관들이 익스에 맞춰 만들어놓은 꼴은 정말 아니지만...
<samauhi> 거기다 마소 자체에서도 버려가는 ACTIVX 천지이니 쯧쯧
<samauhi> 암튼
<samauhi> markers님 개발 환경좀 알려주세요
<drake_ebuntu> 그래서 저는 윈도우 유저이지만 가상머신에 Win2K를 하나 돌리고 있죠 은행용으로
<samauhi> 그래야 해결책을... ㅜㅜ
<Markers> 위에 말씀드렷는데;
<samauhi> 헉
<drake_ebuntu> samauhi: Microsoft는 ActiveX를 버리지 않아요
<samauhi> 죄송해요 제가 넘어가버렷나봐요
<Markers> 안드로이드 버전은 진저브레드 쓰고 있고
<drake_ebuntu> ActiveX는 COM+ 관련기술이고, 단지 웹에서 보안상의 이유로 권고하지 않는것 뿐
<Markers> ADT는 버전 20 -ㅅ-ㅣㅣ
<samauhi> xp에 인디고면
<samauhi> Eclipse는  IDE for Java EE Developers로 받으신거죠?
<Markers> 네
<samauhi> 흠
<samauhi> SDK업글하고 패키지 다 설치하셨고요?
<Markers> 안드로이드 sdk 말씀하시는거죠?
<samauhi> 네
<Markers> 진저브레드만 받아놧어요 버전은
<Markers> 그 외에 다른 툴이었던가 먼가 있었던것도 받아놨고
<Markers> 하위버전이랑 상위버전은 일부러 헷갈릴까봐 안 받앗죠
<Markers> 버전이 2.3.3인가 그럴거예요
<samauhi> 이클립스 사용법은 당연 잘 아시는 상태실테고...
<samauhi> 흠
<samauhi> 직접 보지 않고는 문제점 찾아드리기 힘든데요 ㅎㅎㅎ 전 진짜 그런 경우가 없어서
<samauhi> ㅜㅜ
<Markers> 지금 상태에서는 헬로우 월드는 잘 떠여 -ㅅ-;; 에뮬 띄워서;;
<Markers> 다만 찾는 파일이 없을뿐;;
<Markers> 저도 왜 이러는지 모르겟네요 진짜 컴터 처음배울때부터 맨날 남들은 잘 되는데 저는 먼가 하나씩 계속 태클 태클 태클;;
<Markers> 진도가 거의 안 나감 ㅡ,ㅡ
<drake_ebuntu> 진도 나가기 싫은거군요
<drake_ebuntu> ㅋㅋ
<drake_ebuntu> 파일이 다른데 저장되어 있을수도 있겠네요
<Markers> 머 어째거나 윈도우 탐색기로 찾아본 바로는 그 프로젝트 내에서는 없었어여;
<drake_ebuntu> 그럴리는 없다고 생각하지만, "알려진 화일의 확장자 숨김 안함"과 "숨김파일 보이기"는 세팅이 되어있지요?
<samauhi> workspace 내에서 검색했는데 없는 상태고 그래도 돌아간다면 adroid sdk폴더 내에 파일을 링크해서 쓰는걸 찾으신거 같은데요
<Markers> 근데 프로젝트 마법사가 직접 만드는 파일인데 설마 숨김파일로 숨겨져 있을까요?;; 남들은 죄다 그냥 보면 있다고 하는거보면 공개 파일인거 같은데..
<samauhi> 역시 직접 화면을 봐야 ㅎㅎ;;
<Markers> ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 아오 전 진짜 이쪽분야가 아닌건지 드럽게 운수가 없는건지
<Markers> 전에 저학년일때도 교수님께 사정하다싶이 해서 막 프로그래밍 배울때도 교수도 모르는 버그 걸리고 그랫는데
<samauhi> 이클립스 자체에 패키지익스플로어가 있어요 그걸로 검색해보세요
<samauhi> packeage explorer
<Markers> 거기에 없어요;;
<Markers> 프로젝트 익스플로어랑 패키지 익스플로어 두개 띄워놧는데 똑같이 나옴 ㅠㅠ
<samauhi> 그럼 확실히 링크만 받아오는  파일을 찾으신거 같은데요
<samauhi> 프로그램 자체 분석해과서 어디서 받아오는건지 보던가
<samauhi> 단순무식하게
<samauhi> 그냥 컴 전체검색해보시고
<samauhi> 어디 들었는지 파악부터 한다음에
<samauhi> 어찌 쓰이는지 알아보는것도
<samauhi> ^^;;
<samauhi> 원초적 답변밖에 해드릴수가 없는 문제네요
<drake_ebuntu> 저같은 vim 유저들이 좋아하는 단순무식한 방법이군요
<Markers> ㅠ_ㅠ 그러게여 제가 이것저것 삽질 해봐야되겟져;;
<Markers> vim은 더 편하지 않던가요; 전 소스내에서 검색하는거랑 문자열 대체 할때 vim쓰길 잘햇어 이생각 많이하는데
<drake_ebuntu> 전 vim에 맛들인 후로 비주얼스투디오랑 이클립스 못 쓰게 되었어요
<yemharc> 요즘 대세(?)는 sublime text
<drake_ebuntu> gui따위
<Markers> 그 머지
<Markers> 제가 아는 형중에 이클립스에서
<Markers> vim 플러그인 써서 빔처럼  쓰는분 계세요
<drake_ebuntu> 사실 visual studio도 vim plugin이 있고 emacs plugin이 있는데 잘 안 쓰게 되더라구요
<drake_ebuntu> 어쨌거나 emacs를 쓰면 자신이 변태가 되어가는걸 느낄 수 있습니다
<Markers> 이맥스는 주변에 쓰는분들이 없어서 어떻게 쓰는지 전혀 모르겟다능 ㅎㅎ;
<suapapa> 서브라인 텍스트 왼쪽에 전체 코드 중 현재 보고 있는 위치 나오는 것 정말 괜찮던데
<suapapa> 빔에 비슷한 플러그인이 없을까요?
<Markers> vi도 처음에 정말 불편햇는데 그 형 덕에 쓰는 방법 알아서 잘 쓰고 있는
<drake_ebuntu> gvim에 그 플러그인 있는걸로 알고 있는데
<suapapa> 오오
<Markers> 전체 코드중 현재 보고 있는 위치라는게 정확히 어떤걸 말씀하시는거죠?
<drake_ebuntu> 근데 gvim보단 일단 텍스트를 선호하는터라..
<Markers> 300라인중에 100라인 줄 읽고 있음  << 머 이런식으로 뜨는걸 말씀하시는건가;
<drake_ebuntu> 그림으로 나와요
<suapapa> ㅇㅇ 스크롤바 대신 (스크롤바도 나오던가?) 전체 소스와 현재 표시되는 부분이 작게 그림으로 나와요
<drake_ebuntu> 머 스크롤바 연상하면 쉬우려나
<drake_ebuntu> 암튼 다들 세미나 오시죠?
<drake_ebuntu> 100석 채워봅시당
<drake_ebuntu> 여성개발자분들도 오신다는데
<Markers> 'ㅅ'? 세미나요?
<drake_ebuntu> 매월 마지막주 토요일 세미나 합니다
<drake_ebuntu> 장소는 홈페이지에 공개되구요
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 오늘 오겠네
<yemharc> .......
<Markers> 다음주군여
<yemharc> 이제 에어를 팔자 (....)
<yemharc> razGon_WEB: 안녕하세요
<razGon_WEB> 리하이요.
<Markers> 세미나 참여 조건 같은게 있나요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<drake_ebuntu> 참여 조건은
<razGon_WEB> yemharc:안녕하세요?
<yemharc> Markers: 탈북자도 받아줍니다 (엉?)
<razGon_WEB> drake_ebuntu: 안녕하세요?
<drake_ebuntu> 네 오랜만입니다
<razGon_WEB> 에듀케이션 분투?
<razGon_WEB> 에듀분투?
<drake_ebuntu> 그건 edubuntu고요
<razGon_WEB> 그럼?`ㅅ`
<drake_ebuntu> embedded ubuntu입니다
<Markers> 코분투는 머지
<razGon_WEB> 오~~~~~~~~
<drake_ebuntu> corean ubuntu
<Markers> 어헝 @_@?;; 한국 우분투?
<drake_ebuntu> 어쨌거나 세미나를 참가하기 위해서는 '인간'이어야 합니다.
<Markers> 헐.
<yemharc> 요컨대 똑같은 핸드폰(ubuntu)인데 박스 안에 구성물하고 포장을 바꾸고 설치 OS도 좀 수정한 정도라고 보시면 됩니다
<samauhi> 앗 외계인은 안되는건가요?
<samauhi> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 난 동물인데.
<yemharc> 외계인도 말만 통하면 딱히 안 가리지 싶어요
<drake_ebuntu> 외개인은 외개'인간'
<yemharc> 근데 사실 그런거 없고 술자리가 뭔지만 알면 되는거 아닌가요
<yemharc> (..........)
<Markers> 음? 집에서 안쓰는 하드웨어나 책?
<drake_ebuntu> 아 가끔 개도 있군여
<Markers> 갖고 있는 하드웨어라 ..
<Markers> 머가 있지 -ㄱ
<drake_ebuntu> 안 가져와도 돼요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> G&T는 필수 아니에요
<drake_ebuntu> 책도 다들 갖고오는거 보면
<drake_ebuntu> 음.. 아직 성경을 가져온 분은 못 봤군요
<yemharc> drake_ebuntu: G&T에 에어 내놓으면 영웅 될까요?
<yemharc> (.......)
<yemharc> 아니......영웅 이전에 전쟁터가 되겠구나
<drake_ebuntu> 넌 임마
<drake_ebuntu> 옵션을 붙여야지
<drake_ebuntu> "여성분 only"
<yemharc> 응? 당연히 여성온리죠
<drake_ebuntu> 전쟁이 되질 않지
<yemharc> 될지도 몰라요. 이번달은 날이 날인지라
<yemharc> ......
<samauhi> 이쁜 솔로 처자를 대려간다면???
<drake_ebuntu> 흠 그렇군
<yemharc> samauhi: 우분투 명예이사 되십니다
<yemharc> (.....)
<drake_ebuntu> samauhi: 잘 못 들었습니다?
<samauhi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samauhi> TP메니아나 여기나 총각들이 많으시군요
<yemharc> 일단 분도님의 맹렬한 지지를 받으실거에요
<drake_ebuntu> 왜 세미나를 가는데요
<drake_ebuntu> 여친없으니 가는거 아니에요
<yemharc> 우분투 세미나는 여친있는데 오면 되려 욕먹습니다.
<samauhi> 시간이 된다면 참석은 하고 싶네요
<samauhi> 저번에도 세미나날 야근했던 추억이 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 솔로 남자가 세미나 오면 나이대에 따라 듣는 이야기가 틀려지는데
<yemharc> 20대 초반이면 '군대 빨리 가'
<yemharc> 20중반~30대면 너 연애 안하냐
<yemharc> 그 이상이면 결혼해야지
<yemharc> 등등
<yemharc> ......우분투 이야기를 안해요
<drake_ebuntu> .... 오히려 젠투 이야기가 더 많이 나오지
<yemharc> 요샌 아치도 가끔.......
<yemharc> 여튼 우분투 이야기는 실종
<drake_ebuntu> 젠투 쓰는 새키들은 변태다 아치는 그나마 낫다 암튼 우분투 쉽더라 뭐 그정도?
<yemharc> 사실 생각해 보면 세미나 발표 주제도 우분투가 메인인게 손에 꼽히니..........
<drake_ebuntu> 사장 엿먹이는 법
<drake_ebuntu> 웹표준 조까
<yemharc> 신입사원으로 살아남기
<yemharc> 동영상 촬영/편집하기 - 우분투 아니라도 다 됩니다 등등
<samauhi> 사장 엿먹이는건 모르겠고 회사에서 농땡이 치는법 101가지
<samauhi> 이런거 좋아요
<drake_ebuntu> 8월 발표자 당첨되셨습니다.
<samauhi> 10가지 입니다 ㅋ
<yemharc> 부디 정보 공유를 부탁드립니다
<yemharc> 그런게 인생 사는데에 1천개의 논문보다 더 도움이 되는 정보입니다
<samauhi> 그렇죠  ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 참고로 우분투 세미나는 주류 커뮤니티 세미나 답게 술이 '주류'고 세미나 발표가 '비주류' 입니다
<yemharc> 세미나엔 늦어도 뭐라 안하지만 술자리에 늦으면 욕해요
<yemharc> (............)
<samauhi> 다음주가 아니라 다다음주였군요
<samauhi> 이번주
<samauhi> 가 아니라 다음주인가
<Markers> 헐..
<yemharc> 매 월 마지막 토요일입니다
<samauhi> 네
<drake_ebuntu> 다음주 토요일 맞아요
<Markers> 기브앤테이크 아무것도 안 가져가도 되요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 없으면 없는대로 오시면 됩니다
<yemharc> 강요가 아니에요
<drake_ebuntu> 그게 강제면.. 흠..
<Markers> 왜 그게 반드시 가져가야될거처럼 보이지;;
<yemharc> ;;
<Markers> 분홍글이 안보이고 그것만 보임 @_@;;
<yemharc> 정식 코너(?)로 써 있어서 그런 느낌을 받으시는거 같네요
<drake_ebuntu> 분도님 말씀은
<drake_ebuntu> "야 쓰레기좀 가져오지 말라 그래"
<samauhi> 줄것 없으면
<samauhi> 허그해드리고 키스 받습니다
<yemharc> 아 하지만 구형 컴퓨터 부품은 괜찮습니다.
<samauhi> 단 미녀분께만
<yemharc> 너무 구형은 문제가 됩니다만
<yemharc> drake_ebuntu: 저번에 서버램 진보넷이던가요? 거기서 엄청 좋아하던데요
<drake_ebuntu> 오 그렇군
<Markers> 아.....허그해드리고 키스 받습니다에서 상상을 좀 했엇는데 미녀분께만이라니 ㅠㅠ ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> DDR2 정도급 구형부품은 환영한다고 하시더라구요
<drake_ebuntu> 센트리노 노트붘으로 신이 되신분도 있었죠
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 근데 아무리 저라고 해도 에어 투척은 힘드네요
<yemharc> 이거 중고가가 95만인데(.....)
<drake_ebuntu> 일단 가져와서 조건 걸어
<drake_ebuntu> "애인 하실분께 드립니다"
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 근데 끝나고 술도 먹는..?
<yemharc> 일단 밥 -> 2차
<drake_ebuntu> 그건 당연한거구요
<yemharc> 식입니다
<samauhi> 남자분이 구입하시면
<samauhi> 남자와 애인?
<yemharc> 물론 밥먹을떄도 술 먹습........
<samauhi> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_ebuntu> 아니 뒷풀이 안 할거면 세미나 뭣하러 하나요?
<yemharc> 근데 술도 강제 아니에요
<yemharc> 드실분은 드시고...... 애초에 중 고등학생도 오니까요
<Markers> 오후 1시부터 내내 달리는구나 ㄷㄷ;;
<samauhi> 중고등학생도 오니까 술은 어른께 배워야하니 좋은 기회죠
<samauhi> 헉
<Markers> 아 참여해보고 싶은데
<samauhi> 1시부터 달리면... 어떻게 살아남죠?
<Markers> 기브앤테이크가 엄청 걸리네 ;;;
<drake_ebuntu> 한 6시쯤 뒤풀이 시작해요
<Markers> 1시부터 세미나 시작 @_@;;
<drake_ebuntu> 아 give & take 빼야 사람들이 더 오려나 -.-
<drake_ebuntu> 그냥 책 가져오시면 될건데
<yemharc> 세미나는 중간중간 쉬는시간이 많아요
<yemharc> 애초에 학술세미나 같은게 아니라 그렇게 빡빡하지 않습니다
<Markers> 가난하고 처량한 학생이라 학교 교과서도 제본떠서 사는 -ㄱ;;
<yemharc> drake_ebuntu: 그것보단 G&T 끝부분에 (강제 아님)이라도 붙여두는게.......
<yemharc> 의외로 처음 참가해 보려고 하는 분들 보면 저거때문에 고민하는 분들이 좀 있더라구요
<drake_ebuntu> 아 회비 안썼네
<drake_ebuntu> 뒤풀이 비용 만원
<Markers> 자바를 다시 배워야되나 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 간만에 보니 하나도 모르겟네 자바 -ㄱ.....
<drake_ebuntu> 군인 5천원
<drake_ebuntu> 군인 애인은 만원 드림
<yemharc> 엉 공짜에서 왠지 혜택이 늘었다?!
<Markers> import 할때 패키지는 라이브러리 안에 있죠?
<drake_ebuntu> 아 나도 자바나 배울까
<yemharc> 형 업무랑 전혀 상관없잖아요 (......)
<Markers> 자바 배워두심이 좋을듯;;;; 제가 잘 하지는 못하지만 남들과 이야기할때 남들은 전부다 다 자바로 얘기를 해서 -ㄱ... 알아들을수가..
<drake_ebuntu> 음
<yemharc> 힘내라 DHL
<drake_ebuntu> 우리회사는 c..
<drake_ebuntu> 아웅 회사 좋음
<drake_ebuntu> 난 모니터 27인치랑 23인치 쓰고있듬
<yemharc> 1........19인치 orz
<drake_ebuntu> 필요하다면 19인치 모니터 8개 놓고 쓸수 있듬
<Markers> 30인치 적응 안되는중 ;;;
<drake_ebuntu> 헐
<drake_ebuntu> 졌당
<yemharc> orz
<Markers> < kisti에서 인턴중이예요 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<Markers> 오미 자바 다시 배워야되나보네 ;;;
<Markers> 결국은 api를 못 찾아서 에러 죠낸 배출한 케이스엿구나 ㅠㅠ;;;
<Markers> 혹시 자바 프로그래머이신분 계시나요
<yemharc> 슬레이트PC가 죽었슴다
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/ff5d6
<Markers> 저게 머죠 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 삼성에서 한창 광고하던 태블릿 있어요
<Markers> 기억이 없어...
<yemharc> 저게 가성비가 완전 망이라........
<drake_ebuntu> 이야 표현 짱이다
<drake_ebuntu> 무겁고 두껍고 느리고 뜨겁고
<Markers> ㄷㄷㄷ;;
<bridgebot> alchemist : 애초 맥북이 잇는데
<bridgebot> alchemist : 저걸 무슨 껀덕지로 경쟁하려고 만든거지..
<Markers> 혹시 네이버 카페 운영하시는분이나 활동하시는분 계시나요 아무카페 'ㅅ';;
<yemharc> 슬레이트는 저래뵈도 아이패드 대항마입니다 (먼산)
<bridgebot> alchemist : 저렇게 무거운데?
<yemharc> 네 (...)
<yemharc> 아마 제 기억이 맞으면 나온 컨셉이 "우린 놋북도 태블릿도 아니여. 우린 신세계여"
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음 애초 cpu가.. 패드랑은 차원이 다른데;;ㅋ
<yemharc> 그리고 정말 "망하는 제품의 신세계"를 제대로 보여줬습니다
<yemharc> 일단 가격에서 망하고, 그 다음은 스펙에서 망하고 (하드 유저 만족못함)
<yemharc> 마지막으로 평가에서도 망했죠
<drake_ebuntu> ? 결론 == 190만원, 아이패드보다 후짐.
<bridgebot> alchemist : regexp에서 / slash 의미가 머지요?
<suapapa> 오오 뒷북일 것 같지만. 찐팽귄(steamed penguine == steam on linux) 가 나온다네요!
<suapapa> http://games.slashdot.org/story/12/07/17/0242205/
<bridgebot> alchemist : 쩌네여..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 리눅게임계에 신세계가 열리는건가여..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 근데 엔비디아가 리눅을 제대로 지원안해줄텐데...
<drake_ebuntu> yemharc: 잡스가 짱이냐?
<Markers> 여..영어다..
<laen0k> 흠
<bridgebot> l-aen0k : Å×½ºÆ®
<razGon_WEB> 도메인을 구입했는데....쩝...
<laen0k> 윽-.- 역시 에공
<razGon_WEB> laen0k: 안녕하세요?
<laen0k> 네 안녕하세요
<razGon_WEB> 네임서버 연결이 ㅎㄷㄷ , 근데 확실히 메가존이 싸긴 싸더군요.ㅎ
<razGon_WEB> ydclinic.net으로 정했으나 연결이 안되는 불상사가...ㅠㅠ 오늘 집에가기전에 해결한다는 일념으로... 근데 넘 피곤하네요..
<razGon_WEB> 비가 와서 그런가?
<laen0k> 저도 오늘 삽질중-.-;;; lightdm이 왜 안뜨나 했더니... 하드디스크가 꽉차서 안뜨더군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> l-aen0k : Å×½ºÆ®
<Markers> 음 브라우저간의 화면 전환이 빠르게 안되는건 인터넷 문제일까요 컴퓨터 메모리 문제일까요
<Markers_> 브라우저가 죽어버리네;
<razGon_WEB> 메모리에 한표!
<Markers> 저 갑자기 불현듯 생각난게 우분투 설치하고나서 따로 드라이브 같은거 안잡아줘도 되요 =ㅅ=?;;; (윈도우랑 헷갈림...;)
<drake_ebuntu> 파티셔닝이요?
<bridgebot> alchemist : Çصµ µÇ°í ¾ÈÇصµ µÇ¿©..
<Markers> 음.. 아녀 그래픽카드가 이런거 잇잖아요 그런거보면 윈도우 설치할땐 다 잡아줘야되잖아요
<bridgebot> alchemist : ¾Æ µå¶óÀ̹ö ¤»¤»
<bridgebot> alchemist : ¿ìºÐÀº ÀÚµ¿À¸·Î Àâ¾ÆÁÙ°Å¿¡¿©..
<drake_ebuntu> 아 도라이바요
<bridgebot> alchemist : Á÷Á¢ ã¾Æ¼­ Àâ¾ÆÁÖ·Á¸é ±¸±Û..°í°í¾Å
<drake_ebuntu> 거진 대부분 자동으로 잡아줍니다..
<drake_ebuntu> 윈도우의 경우는 HAL이 한단계 더 있어서 그런게 좀 있어서유
<bridgebot> alchemist : À©µµµµ.. ¿Ø¸¸ÇÏ¸é ¼³Ä¡ÈÄ¿¡ Àâ´Â°Åº¸´Ù
<drake_ebuntu> 장단점이 있겠지만은
<Markers> 아오 계속 튕기네 ;;
<bridgebot> alchemist : ¹Ì¸® ¿ÀÇÁ¶óÀο¡¼­ ³Ö¾îÁÖ¸é ÆíÇÏÁö¿©..
<Markers> alchemist님 글이 깨져서 나오는데 저만 그런건가요
<drake_ebuntu> 음
<drake_ebuntu> 저도 그러네요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> alchemist : ÀÌ°Å º¸À̳ª¿© <= can you see this?
<drake_ebuntu> we cannot c u
<Markers> 이상한 글자 ㅇ_ㅇ;;
<Markers> 영어는 보임
<bridgebot> alchemist : À½ ÀÌ»óÇϳ×..
<bridgebot> alchemist : it's weird
<Markers> 왜 우분투 설치할때 드라이브 잡는걸 생각을 못햇지..
<drake_ebuntu> 음.. 암튼 윈도우는 장치별로 디바이스를 재구축 해줘야 되고..
<drake_ebuntu> 우분투의 경우는 디바이스 드라이버가 커널단계에서 모듈로 로딩이 됩니다
<drake_ebuntu> 뭐 둘다 장단점이 있고요
<Markers> 'ㅅ'? 그래서 알아서 된다는 건가요?
<drake_ebuntu> 우분투는.. 에또.. 그러니까.. 제대로 잡히지 않은 드라이버라면 개삽질할 가능성이 높죠
<drake_ebuntu> 거의 대부분 제대로 잡히지만
<Markers> .....;;
<drake_ebuntu> 안잡히면 개삽질을 각오해야죠
<drake_ebuntu> NVIDIA 훩유
<bridgebot> alchemist : oh sorry.. i come back later
<Markers> 라데온껀데 안 잡힐려나
<drake_ebuntu> 얼마전 한군이 4850 잡는걸 봤어요!
<drake_ebuntu> 6000대 시리즈까지는 잘 잡힌다는것 같네요
<Markers> 한군 'ㅅ'?
<Markers> 제꺼 라데온 엑스 1950 프로 인데
<drake_ebuntu> 아.. 회사 후임중에 한군이라고 있어요
<drake_ebuntu> 그럼 4시리즈대 물건 같은데
<drake_ebuntu> 아마 존나 잘 잡힐듯여
<bridgebot> alchemist : ÀÌ°Å º¸À̳ª¿° <= can u see this?
<drake_ebuntu> alchemist: 안보여용
<bridgebot> alchemist : ...hmm
<drake_ebuntu> alchemist: /charset utf8
<bridgebot> alchemist : charset is unknown command
<Markers> 브라우저 인코딩이
<Markers> 잘못된거 같은데
<Markers> 저거 안 보이는 글자가 한글인가요?
<bridgebot> alchemist : ÀÌ°Å º¸ÀÌ´Â »ç¶÷µµ ÀÖ¾ù´Âµ¥
<drake_ebuntu> 아 브라우저인가여
<bridgebot> alchemist : wait..
<drake_ebuntu> 제가 보기엔 euckr같은데요
<bridgebot> alchemist : Àú±â¿©
<drake_ebuntu> utf8은 아닌것 같고
<drake_ebuntu> mirc 쓰시는건가
<bridgebot> alchemist : Á¦ ¸Þ¼¼Áö º¸À̽ôºРÀÕ³ª¿©?
<Markers> 제일무난한게 utf-8이 만사대통 @_@;
<drake_ebuntu> 훔
<drake_ebuntu> 얼레
<Markers> 아
<Markers> 윈xp간만에 쓰는데 브라우저를 막 몇개 띄우니깐 메모리가 부족한건지 브라우저가 못 버티는건지
<Markers> 응답없음 막 떠버리던데 -ㄱ
<bridgebot> l-aen0k : 테스트
<bridgebot> alchemist : 저기여
<drake_ebuntu> 되네요
<bridgebot> alchemist : laen0k 님
<Markers> 이제 보이네요
<laen0k> 옙
<bridgebot> alchemist : 저 보이나여?
<drake_ebuntu> 보임다
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그거
<bridgebot> alchemist : 브릿지봇문제임다
<laen0k> 아 제가 지금 모듈설정을 잘못해서 ㅋ
<drake_ebuntu> 아 글쿤여
<bridgebot> alchemist : 저 인코딩셋 제대로 해놧거든여
<laen0k> 잠시 오류가 좀 있었습니다
<bridgebot> alchemist : 브릿지가 지멋대로 utf-8 잡아서
<bridgebot> alchemist : 안보엿던듯
<drake_ebuntu> 아깐 제대로 보이던데
<bridgebot> alchemist : 한아얄은 cp949임당
<drake_ebuntu> 어흠흠
<bridgebot> alchemist : 네넹
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그니까여
<bridgebot> alchemist : 분명 아까 브릿지님들하고 대화됫거든여..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 한번 팅기고 안되더니 다시 팅겨서 되네여 ㅋㅋ
<drake_ebuntu> 아웅
<bridgebot> alchemist : 한아얄이 이게 문제..
<drake_ebuntu> 디버그 싫다앙
<bridgebot> alchemist : utf-8로 가면 이런문제 없는뎅
<bridgebot> alchemist : 꼭 클라마다 인코딩셋 다르게 해줘야되서 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 아 이거 진짜 무슨 문제지 -_-;
<bridgebot> alchemist : 또 안보이나여?
<Markers> ㄴㄴㄴ
<Markers> 브라우저가 꾀꼬닥 자주해서;;
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그땐 브라우저를 바꿔서..쿨럭
<drake_ebuntu> 아웅 회사컴이 집컴보다 메모리가 작아서 관리를 좀 해줘야..
<Markers> ...;ㅣ
<bridgebot> alchemist : w3m을 쓰는겁니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 사비털어서라도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 램은 더 꼽는개
<drake_ebuntu> 집컴은 메모리가 16G
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 낫지않을가요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<drake_ebuntu> 회사컴은 8G
<Markers> 우분투로 바꾸고 싶은 마음은 아주 크나 오피스가 계속 발을 묶네요 IE랑...
<bridgebot> alchemist : 메모리 겨울엔 껌값보단 좀 비쌋는데
<bridgebot> alchemist : 지금은 너무 많이 오름
<drake_ebuntu> 전 오피스따위 vi
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흐음..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저야 뭐 회사다닐때
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우니도우가 필수였긴햇죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<Markers> 오피스 저혼자 쓰는거면 아무거나 쓰면 되는데 제가 작성한 문서를 다른사람이 봐야되서..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아 글구.. 전 m아얄 안씁니당..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 왜요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : mirc말곤 쓸만한게
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아까 누가 m아얄 쓰냐고 물어봣는데
<drake_ebuntu> 전 다른사람이 봐야하는건 html..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : xchat밖에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 없던대
<drake_ebuntu> 전 윈도우에서 irssi로 채팅중입니다
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그렇군여
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흐음?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그게 뭐죠 전
<bridgebot> alchemist : 저는 작업하고 아얄의 인테그레이션을 위해
<bridgebot> alchemist : erc를 ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : mirc랑 xchat밖에 못봐서
<drake_ebuntu> irssi는 변태들의 irc 입니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 으음?
<bridgebot> alchemist : 최소한 erc나 irssi같은거는
<drake_ebuntu> cli
<bridgebot> alchemist : 플랫폼 독립적인
<bridgebot> alchemist : 클라이언트 환경구성이 되니까..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 쓰는듯..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저야 게임을 자주하기때문에
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그중 irssi보다 erc를 선택한건.. 역시
<drake_ebuntu> 전 cli를 좋아라해서요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우니도우를 떠날 ㅍ리요가 없어서
<bridgebot> alchemist : 작업과의 인테그레이션 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : mirc로ㅓ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ㅁ나족하지만요
<drake_ebuntu> 채팅이니까 그냥 도스창만 하나 띄워도 되는거라..
<drake_ebuntu> 이것저것 안 띄우고
<drake_ebuntu> 메모리 잡아먹는거 확인했는데 1.2메가 잡아먹네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흐음
<drake_ebuntu> 생각보다 많이 잡아먹네.. 한 300키로 정도 먹을줄 알았더니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 찿아보니가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 생긴게
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 꼭 andchat같네요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 어떤거여?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저것보다는 xchat쪽이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 조금 더 사용하기 편해보입니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : irssi요
<bridgebot> alchemist :
<bridgebot> alchemist : .--' |
<bridgebot> alchemist : /___^ |     .--.
<bridgebot> alchemist : ) |    /    \
<bridgebot> alchemist : /  |  /`      '.
<bridgebot> alchemist : |   '-'    /     \
<bridgebot> alchemist : \         |      |\
<bridgebot> alchemist : \    /   \      /\|
<bridgebot> alchemist : \  /'----`\   /
<bridgebot> alchemist : |||       \\ |
<bridgebot> alchemist : ((|        ((|
<bridgebot> alchemist : |||        |||
<bridgebot> alchemist : //_(       //_(
<bridgebot> alchemist :
<bridgebot> alchemist : erc에 장점이라면 이런 멀티라인..정도 헤헤..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 멀티라인은 조금 brutal해서 자제해야하지만요..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 소스교류할때 꽤 ..쓸만하졍..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흐음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 불편해보여요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 어떤거여?
<bridgebot> 오리 : 하...내가 ㅂㅌ라니...
<bridgebot> 오리 : ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : irssi나 erc ㄷ루다요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 둘다요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 일단 irssi는 터미널 용이고..
<bridgebot> alchemist : erc는 용도가 많이 다르져..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 역시 그냥 멀티 os용으론
<bridgebot> alchemist : 쓸데없는 용도로는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : xchat가
<bridgebot> 오리 : 사용자마다 다르겠지만 irssi쓰는데 크게 불편한건 못느껴요.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 최고인듯
<bridgebot> alchemist : 역시 체스플레이
<bridgebot> alchemist : irssi는 로그받기용..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 랩실같은데 심어놓는용이랄까..헤헤
<bridgebot> 오리 : irssi는 서버에 하나 올려두면 아무데서나 접속해서 쓸 수 있어서...그래서 쓰는거라...
<bridgebot> alchemist : erc는 근데 좀 뽠타스틱함 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> alchemist : 저같은 좁밥러들은 일단 색깔같은거에 혹하기때문에
<bridgebot> alchemist : https://dl.dropbox.com/u/16253281/erchighlight.png
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 색깔 문제보다는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우니도우즈 9X 시절의
<bridgebot> alchemist : 꽤 삐까뻔적 하지 않나염 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 윈도 형이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 가장 눈에익고 편하달가요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 비스타나 심지어느,ㄴ XP의 삐까뻔쩍한
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 홤녀도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 맘에안들어요 전
<drake_ebuntu> 윈도우 nt 3.51
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그런거에 가장 가까운개 mirc다보니
<drake_ebuntu> os/2 warp 3.0
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 드레이크님
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그건 미리님이 ..이미 고수의 경지..
<drake_ebuntu> 예
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 나오는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 검은 홤녀에
<bridgebot> alchemist : 원래 폰트셋 칼라셋 테미셋은 저같은하수..들이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 밝은 색 글씨들
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저걸 제가 별로 ㅇ나좋아하는 스타일이에ㅛ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 하얀 바탕에 검은 글씨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 회색창
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이걸 좋아한다죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그외에 잡다한 표시색으론
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 녹 빨 초
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 녹빨 청
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 정도로 메시지 같은거 표기하고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 검은 바탕에 저런 색글들이 난무하면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 눈이 아파요 당장전
<drake_ebuntu> 아
<drake_ebuntu> 흰색화면에 검은글씨라..
<drake_ebuntu> 그건 당연히 테마셋이 있구요
<drake_ebuntu> ...
<drake_ebuntu> 전 파란바탕에 흰색글씨가 좋아요
<drake_ebuntu> 그래서 vim 컬러셋도 borland셋을 쓰고있죠ㅕ
<bridgebot> alchemist : drake_ebuntu https://github.com/chriskempson/tomorrow-theme
<bridgebot> alchemist : 이거 테마 괜춘함.. ㅋ
<bridgebot> alchemist : 온갖 에디터 테마 다잇으요.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 검은 바탕에 흰글씨 인 환경셋 타일을 보면서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하면 눈아쁜건 둘쩨치고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 내가 gui를 쓰고있는건지
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : cli 를
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 쓰고 있는건지
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : .. 햇갈려서요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 기분이 나빠진달가
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음.. 밝은 바탕 스크린때문에 눈이 나빠진 케이스라..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 좋고나쁘고를 떠나서.. 배경은 검어야되더군요..
<Seony> 군바리 시절 친했떤 후임 하나가 국회 비서관님이네요. 아 높으신 분이네..
<drake_ebuntu> 오옹
<Seony> 페북 보니까, 딱 봐도 나이가 50대인 사람들이 굽신 하는걸 보면... 역시 권력이... ㅎㅎ
<drake_ebuntu> 군바리 시절 친했던 후임 하나는 벌써 애가 중학교 들어가는데 난 뭐하고 있나 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> drake_ebuntu: 안녕하세요. 무쟈게 올만이네요.
<drake_ebuntu> 그러게요
<drake_ebuntu> 뭐 일 적응하느라고 좀 안 들어왔었어요
<Seony> 이제는 좀 적응되셨구요?
<drake_ebuntu> 아뇨 뭐 아직
<drake_ebuntu> 아직 많이 힘드네욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요...
<drake_ebuntu> 자라나는 꿈나무들에게는..
<drake_ebuntu> 국영수를 열심히 하라는 소리밖에 못 할듯
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 늘 생각하는 거지만, 한국에 IT 종사하시는 분들은 미국 오면 정말 취업도 잘 되고 연봉도 많이 받을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> SJ : 하지만
<drake_ebuntu> 긍게요
<bridgebot> SJ : 말이
<bridgebot> SJ : 안된다는게
<bridgebot> SJ : 문제죠
<drake_ebuntu> 그니까 국영수 위주로 열심히 공부해서 물리학과 가야죠
<drake_ebuntu> 프로그래머 하려면 물리학과 강추
<Seony> 음... 물리랑 수학 잘해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 수학을 잘해야한다기보단, "수학적 사고"가 중요한거 같아요
<razGon_WEB> drake_ebuntu: embeded ubuntu는 어느 기기에 올려 놓은 건가요?
<razGon_WEB> 플로우 챠트..ㅎ
<razGon_WEB> Seony: 메가존에서 도메인을 샀는데... 네임서버 설정을 어떻게 해야 할지...^^;;
<drake_ebuntu> 일단 개발용 DVD 이번 세미나때 뿌릴거구요
<razGon_WEB> ydclinic.net으로 정했습니다.
<drake_ebuntu> 지금 eXinos에 올리려고 준비중이에요
<razGon_WEB> 아. 그렇군요.
<razGon_WEB> 엑시노스!!
<razGon_WEB> 오1!! 그러면 갤스3에!
<Seony> razGon_WEB, 음... 메가존이 어떻게 생긴덴지 몰라서... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_WEB> 아.. 그냥 가비아 같은데인데요. .net이 일년에 8800원^^;
<Seony> DNS 레코드 수정하는 메뉴가 없나봐요?
<drake_ebuntu> 아 옄시 툴체인 바꾸니까 컴파일 짱 잘되네 ㅡ.ㅡ
<bridgebot> alchemist : 흠 다들... 성인이신가 보군요
<drake_ebuntu> 헛
<bridgebot> alchemist : 저기 근데요 성님들
<bridgebot> alchemist : 패키지, 라이브러리같은거
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그냥 압축 다풀고
<bridgebot> alchemist : 복붙하면 설치되는거죠?
<drake_ebuntu> 갑자기 그냥 패키지 라이브러리라 그러면 그게 무엇에 어떻게 쓰이능건지 어케알아염
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그러면 제가.. 예를
<bridgebot> alchemist : Texlive 패키지가 잇다고 하면
<bridgebot> alchemist : 이게 인스톨러같은걸로 설치하면
<bridgebot> alchemist : /usr/local/texlive
<bridgebot> alchemist : 이 경로에 설치되는데
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그냥 처음부터 인스톨러에 잇는거 다 풀어서
<bridgebot> alchemist : 저 경로에 때려넣고
<bridgebot> alchemist : path 잡아주면 되는건가여?
<drake_ebuntu> 음
<bridgebot> alchemist : 좋은방법이 아닌가여?
<drake_ebuntu> path를 잡아주는것보다는.. 전 가능하면 계정 디렉토리 안에서 전부 해결하는 타입이라..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그러니까..여.. 저도
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아예 유저에 다 넣어놓고
<bridgebot> alchemist : 심링크로
<bridgebot> alchemist : 해결하려는 식인데
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아직 하수라서
<drake_ebuntu> 그건 더 이상하구요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 고려해야할 문제가 더 있는가 싶어서여..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음.. 심링크로 잡으려는건..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 저 패키지를 이용하는 많은 프로그램 디폴트가
<drake_ebuntu> 음.. /usr/local/bin이면 이미 패스가 걸려있는걸로 아는데.. 흠
<bridgebot> alchemist : /usr/local/texlive 라서..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음 꼭 binary만 잇는건 아니고
<bridgebot> alchemist : 스타일파일도 많은 경우라서여
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그거야 패쓰되잇는뎅..뭐
<drake_ebuntu> 제경우는
<drake_ebuntu> 음.. /home/drake/src/texlive 에서 모든 작업을 하고 필요하다면 /usr/local/*에 각각 파일을 넣죠
<bridgebot> alchemist : 음 texmf는
<bridgebot> alchemist : 어디서 처리하는거죠?
<bridgebot> alchemist : 아 그냥 배포본에 딸려오는 texmf 같은것도 다
<bridgebot> alchemist : ~/texmf 같은곳에다
<bridgebot> alchemist : 넣어두는건가여?
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<drake_ebuntu> 네
<bridgebot> alchemist : 그렇군요..
<bridgebot> alchemist : 밥타임이군요
<bridgebot> alchemist : .......
<bridgebot> alchemist : .........     0 ||
<bridgebot> alchemist : \-----------/   | ||
<bridgebot> alchemist : \         /    | ||
<bridgebot> alchemist : \-------/     | ||
<bridgebot> alchemist :
<bridgebot> arvid : 배다
<bridgebot> arvid : 등대도 있네요
<bridgebot> alchemist : 등대두개는
<bridgebot> alchemist : 예산부족으로
<bridgebot> alchemist : ...
<bridgebot> alchemist : artist-mode 별게 다되네여.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 리하이요..
<razGon_web> 후...
<Markers> 여러분 민트 리눅스 어떤가요 괜찮은편인가요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : http://img.umttumt.org/%E3%82%B9%E3%82%AF%E3%83%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B7%E3%83%A7%E3%83%83%E3%83%88%202012-07-17%2019.32.32.png
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 한글 공부하고 있어요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 혹시 usb로 우분투 설치하게끔 하는 방법 알수 있을까요? 검색해도 확실한 방법이 썩 안나오는거 같은데
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 이거 써보세요.. 잘 되실지는 모르겠네요
<Markers> hi
<Markers> anyone here?
<samauhi> 다시 오셨네요
<Markers> yes
<samauhi> ㅎㅎㅎ 전 오늘도 야근중 입니다.
<samauhi> 앗! 한글이 안되시나봐요?
<Markers> i only type english , not korean
<samauhi> 민트 설치하신건가요?
<Markers> yes. i install linux mint . zz
<samauhi> 설정에서 언어지원 들어가셔서
<Markers> dual booting z
<samauhi> 언어팩 업그레이드 해주시고
<samauhi> 시스템언어 한글로 다시 설정해주시고
<samauhi> 입력방식을
<samauhi> 한글로
<samauhi> 변경해주세요
<Markers> yes i do update program. maybe 1 hour need. i think
<samauhi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samauhi> 한시간후정도 후면 아마도 저 없을지도 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 암튼 수고하세요
<samauhi> ^^;;
<Markers> my american freind recommend mint linux z
<Markers> ok
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<razGon_web> Markers: 민트는 설치하셨는지요?
<Markers> yes
<razGon_web> how about LANG Support?
<Markers> i just waiting update complete.
<razGon_web> okok.
<Markers> you type korean i see
<razGon_web> What do u think the 1st impression of MINT?
<Markers> type korean :D
<razGon_web> It's practice of the ENG.
<Markers> oh my god z
<Markers> h,
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> very nice
<razGon_web> 민트 첫인상이 어때요?
<Markers> so cute
<Markers> but i setting dual boot
<Markers> so maybe image a bit break
<DarkCircle> do you need to set dual boot?
<razGon_web> If u feel the MINT being cute, Try to install the Bodhi linux.
<Markers> except graphinc , very similar to ubuntu
<Markers> bodhi linux?
<razGon_web> It's a child package of the Ubuntu, but it's simple & cute.
<razGon_web> yes.
<DarkCircle>  most of distribution are very similar except package management.
<razGon_web> DarkCircle: That's right
<DarkCircle> 근데 어쩌다가 영어방이 됐나요 Orz 털썩.
<razGon_web> 후.. 답답하네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> oh i'm sorry , but i only type eng..
<razGon_web> 숨좀쉬고.ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> Markers, so ... what is the package manage of mint linux?
<DarkCircle> rpm?
<Markers> apt-get i use
<DarkCircle> manage -> manager.
<razGon_web> nono ubuntu.
<DarkCircle> ah ... like debian or ubuntu ..
<Markers> hm..
<DarkCircle> humm?
<razGon_web> ubuntu.
<Markers> i guess ubuntu
<razGon_web> It's a child of the UBUNTU.
<DarkCircle> ok i c
<DarkCircle>  so ...
<DarkCircle> Markers, did you try to install input manager?
<razGon_web> MINT is specialized the Multi-MEDIA.
<Markers> my american friend recommend mint linux
<DarkCircle> such as ... ibus, nabi or scim
<Markers> sorry just type korean, i don't english :D ;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<Markers> i don't understand english z
<autowiz_> al get sum ni da.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> I suggest that you need to install input system for typing Korean.
<Markers> i dot't check input manager , just waiting update package.. so many files
<DarkCircle> in a Mint distribution environment, It will not hard to set environment to input Korean.
<Markers> i try install input system for typing korean , but it's queue for waiting :D
<DarkCircle> Oops..
<bridgebot> passinger : 아...다들 영어로 대화 하시나
<bridgebot> passinger : 왠지 프리노드 같다능...
<DarkCircle> There're many packages to ready to install !
<DarkCircle> lol
<bridgebot> passinger : 브릿지봇 벤발라 버릴까..-ㅅ-;;
<Markers> yes..
<razGon_web> ^^;
<leejunhyeon> 안녕하세요
<Markers> hi
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<bridgebot> passinger : 안녕못해요.....
<bridgebot> passinger : ......
<leejunhyeon> razGon_web: 맥북이 도착했습니다
<autowiz_> 냠냠...
<Markers> ..............
<Markers> oh
<DarkCircle> 프리노드 아니었냐능.
<Markers> mac!!!
<bridgebot> passinger : 그냥한강에서 화풀이 하는 잉어입니다
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<bridgebot> passinger : (__)
<autowiz_> 아이폰 앱 개발을 위해 맥을 살 수는 어벖고
<DarkCircle> passinger / 레페 드세요잉
<razGon_web> leejunhyeon: yemharc님?
<DarkCircle> 레페 맞나 ..
<leejunhyeon> 네
<leejunhyeon> 어 어라;;
<Markers> sorry guys , i only type english bb
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그 끝맛이 달착 구수한내 나는 ..
<autowiz_> 없고 해킨을 돌려야 하는데 vmware 로 돌리는게 빠를까요? 네이티브로 해킨을 까는게 빠를까요?
<razGon_web> 본명나왓으...ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음;;
<razGon_web> 신상털기~!!
<yemharc> 본명은 상관없습니다마는
<yemharc> 막 설치하고 세팅하고 하다보니 이걸 못했네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ^^;
<razGon_web> 축하드립니다.
<yemharc> 헐퀴...........
<yemharc> 설정에 유저네임이 leejh고 본명이 yemharc로 되어 있네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 지옥의 세계로 오셨 (...먼산...)
<razGon_web> How do you feel The RETINA display of the Mc book.?
<Markers> ask to everyone , download rate is 138 kb/s , is this nice?
<DarkCircle> 윈도에선 전혀 안느끼는 의존성과 삽질의 세계.
<yemharc> razGon_web: It`s stunning!!
<yemharc> 아 근데 좀 불편한게 있어요
<yemharc> 사이트 들어가면 이미지가 뭉개져요 (................먼산)
<razGon_web> 너무 좋으면 불편한게 있죠.
<DarkCircle> Markers, well what is your transmission service?
<razGon_web> 저화질 영상 못보는거.ㅋ
<Markers> what mean?
<yemharc> 800x600을 전체화면 틀어봤더니 옛날 RM 파일 보는 느낌이 ㄷㄷㄷ
<Markers> just saying korean
<DarkCircle> what do you using transmission service?
<razGon_web> 해석하는 거 없이 입력만 안되는 겁니다. 폰트는 다되나봐요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> such as adsl cable vdsl and so on
<Markers> plz korean;
<razGon_web> 아....
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 무선랜연결했나요?
<Markers> nono
<Markers> wired
<razGon_web> 다크님 영어 넘잘하심... 부럽...ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 저 허접이라능 Orz
<yemharc> 하지만 정작 본인께선 저리 말하시죠
<yemharc> ...
<razGon_web> 영작하느라고 힘든 1인
<yemharc> 실제 번역팀(?)도 하고 계시건만
<Markers> but i don't understand that english ;;
<bridgebot> passinger : 전 영어가 싫어요
<bridgebot> passinger : ...
<bridgebot> passinger : 그래서 다들 미워할꺼에요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> ...
<razGon_web> 죄송합니다. 패신저님.ㅎ
<yemharc> 아.........이제 더러운 윈도우를 벗어날 수 있겠구나 ㅠㅠ
<Markers> i wanna type korean.....
<Markers> my freind say fucking window!!!!!
<bridgebot> passinger : 퍼킹 윈도우라니
<bridgebot> passinger : 윈도우 없으면
<bridgebot> passinger : 디아3는 어떻게 하시게요
<bridgebot> passinger : 맥으로 하셔야죠
<bridgebot> passinger : 맥을 사세요 고갱님
<DarkCircle> but Windows is comfortable to use
<yemharc> 윈도우는 위대한 운영체제에요
<DarkCircle> than linux
<razGon_web> Markers: find the Language support.
<yemharc> 마소와 애플은 자신만의 문화를 만들었습니다.
<Markers> i know i know
<yemharc> 애플은 팬보이를 만들었고 마소는 블루스크린 티를 만들었습니다 (.......)
<DarkCircle> 맥을 사세요 고갱님을 호갱님으로 봤 =ㅅ=
<razGon_web> 리눅스는 윈도우보다는 안정적입니다.
<DarkCircle> <- 호갱.
<razGon_web> 확실히... 윈도우보다 좋네요.
<bridgebot> passinger : <- 호갱2
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 블루 스크린티.ㅋ
<yemharc> 허나 한국에선 호환성 -200%의 패널티를 얻게 됩니다
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 맥OS가 안정적이라는것에는 동의를 못하겠어요
<DarkCircle> 차라리 윈도가 나음
<yemharc> 맥OS는 안정적이긴 한데, 시스템을 건드리면 한순간에 어긋나더라구요
<razGon_web> 아니 리눅스가요. 윈도우보다 안정적이다는 겁니다.
<yemharc> 그냥 깔린 그대로 쓰면 괜찮더군요
<DarkCircle> 맥OS 얼어버리는걸 몇차례 경험하고 보니 윈도우즈7의 위용이 ...
<yemharc> 읭........전 그런적은 없던데;;
<DarkCircle> 메모리가 후달후달하면 뭐 하다가 그냥 전체가 다 얼어버리는 ..
<yemharc> 은근 프로그램 강종현상이 좀 일어나는거 같긴 합니다
<razGon_web> 직관적이고 강력하죠. 단, 아직은 기계의 입장이라는....
<yemharc> 그래서!!! 제가 16기가를 달았죠 (.......)
<DarkCircle> 맥은 최소한 8긱은 달아야 좀 쓸만해요
<yemharc> 에어 램이 개발용으로는 턱없이 부족해요;;
<DarkCircle> 개발용은 진짜 ㅋㅋㅋ ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 그래도 나름 4그램인데..
<bridgebot> passinger : 음?
<DarkCircle> 16긱은 달아줘야 하는 ..
<bridgebot> passinger : 8기가 이하는...임베디드 장비에요
<bridgebot> passinger : .......
<DarkCircle> 오오!
<DarkCircle> 명언이다 -ㅠ-
<yemharc> 굿
<bridgebot> passinger : 제가 한말 아님
<yemharc> ........
<bridgebot> passinger : ....
<bridgebot> passinger : 채널에 계시는 제가 존경하시는 분이 하신 말씀
<DarkCircle> 토픽에 달고 싶어라 ..
<bridgebot> passinger : 진리인듯..
<DarkCircle> <passinger> 8기가 이하는...임베디드 장비예요
<razGon_web> 16기가로 올리고 싶은...ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ...
<bridgebot> passinger : 이클립스는 함부로 영접하지 않으시는 분이며...8기가 이하 장비는 임베디드 장비일지니...
<DarkCircle> 제 머신은 임베디드임
<DarkCircle> 8기가 6만원으로 떨어졌으니 좀 질러줄 때가 되지 않았나 싶기도 한데 돈이 없어!
<yemharc> 사실 개인적 경험상, 현존하는 개발관련 툴 중에 가장 높은 성능을 요구하는건 다름아닌 안드로이드 에뮬레이터 (........)
<bridgebot> passinger : 에이...
<razGon_web> 아.. 엠베디드군요..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 16기가...  올려봐?ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 근데 현재 별루 어려운거 없으니.ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 비이...
<autowiz_> 사실 16기가는 조금 남아요  -_-;;
<razGon_web> 저는 8기가인데... 괜찮아요... 쓸만합니다.
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 ㅋㅋ 안드로이드에 opengles 떡칠하고 쉐이더 처발처발하면 16기가도 간신히 움직일거 같은데요
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 근데 질문이 있습니다.
<yemharc> 그거 멀쩡히 돌릴 머신보다 폰 하나 사는게 싸게 먹히겠군요
<razGon_web> 도메인 구입했는데요. 어떻게 연결해야 될지 모르겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 크크 메모리가 많이 싸니까 그냥 메모리 8긱 네개를 지르세요 (먼산)
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 네고 드립쳐서 24만원.
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<razGon_web> 근데 4-4.8-8로 구성해서 쓰면 괜찮을 까요?
<DarkCircle> 괜찮을걸요? 타이밍이 어떻느냐에 따라서 문제일뿐
<razGon_web> 램타는 버린지 오래입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 그냥 습니다.
<razGon_web> http://www.hosting.kr 여기것으로 구입했는데.
<razGon_web> 일단 구글링좀.ㅎ
<razGon_web> http://j.mp/Q1ZOgb
<razGon_web> 이거 보면 될까요?
<autowiz_> 양주 한병만 안마시면 램 업글 할 수 있는데...
<autowiz_> 후루릅 후르릅...
<razGon_web> 도메인을 네임서버와 연결하려면 특히 다이나믹 DNS연결이....
<razGon_web> 아웅.. 설정은 힘들군요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> http://t0ng.com/54
<razGon_web> 이거 보면 될듯....
<razGon_web> 헉...marker님 보라고 한건데.ㅎ
<samauhi> 마커님 아직도 한글 안되나요?
<samauhi> ㅎㅎ;; 고생많으시군요
<samauhi> 서버하나 새로 들였다가 밤셈만 계속하네요.ㅜㅜ
<samauhi> 좋은 밤들 되세요 ^^
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> SJ : 허허
<bridgebot> SJ : 이분들 부자일세
<bridgebot> SJ : 양주한병에
<bridgebot> SJ : 어떻게 렘이 업글이되지
<bridgebot> SJ : 술집기준인가
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> passinger : 아녀..
<bridgebot> passinger : 글랜피딕이나 멕켈란 18년 산이면 8기가 나올텐데..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 분도 할배는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 요즘 안보이네
<bridgebot> l-aen0k : Å×½ºÆ®
<Seony> 음..
<laen0k> 테스트
<bridgebot> l-aen0k : 테스트
<laen0k> 후아... 이제야 되네-.- 에휴
<samahui> 오늘 하루도 신나는 하루 되세요 ^^
<Seony> 음... 램 16기가 업글은 아직까지는 비싸서 안되겠군요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> razGon_web, 안녕하세요. 일찍 나오셨네요
<razGon_web> 원래 이시간에 출근해요.
<razGon_web> 8시부터.
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<razGon_web> 시장 부근이라서 환자분들이 일찍 일을 시작합니다.
<razGon_web> 태풍온다고 그런지 오늘은 한분만 오시고.... 그러구 놀구 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 오늘은 핑글핑글 놀겠군요/.
<Seony> 흐... 누군가가 아파야 돈을 벌 수 있다는 현실이 참 아이러니하군요..
<Seony> 어제 비너스 프로젝트에 대한 영상을 봤는데 무척 감명받았어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 비너스 프로젝트면 걸그룹?
<razGon_web> Seony: 쩝 저도 참 이상합니다. 그런점에서는 한국의사로서의 제가 가 회의적일때가 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 미국보다 더 돈을 쫓는 곳이 한국사회같아요. 무조건 돈이면 된다는...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> razGon_web, 나중에 시간이 되시면 이거 보세요. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABnHOS-OMgA&list=UUq8kwgIXeImLrn63maZT1fA&index=0&feature=plcp
<Seony> 48분짜리 영상인데... 꼭 볼만해요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 환자 그렇게 많이 보면 자세히 못볼텐데. 3분도 안되는 시간동안 인터뷰해야 된다는게. 그래야지만, 적자가 안된다는게...쩝.
<Seony> 비너스 프로젝트에 대한 소개에요.
<razGon_web> 금성가자? 이런건가요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨. 간략적으로 소개를 해드린다면요,
<Seony> 지금의 화폐 중심의 사회는 실패했으니, 이제 새로운 기반의 사회를 세워야하고 그걸 추진하자는 프로젝트에요
<Seony> 그거 보고 감명 받았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 우리나라 그런이야기 들어오면 공산주의라고 몰림받습니다.
<razGon_web> 솔직히 현재 경제체재는 문제 있죠. 중국아니면 유태인이 지배할수 있는 사회.
<samahui_> test
<samahui_> 잘되는군요
<samahui_> 밤세면서 틈틈히 민트 깔아봤습니다.
<samahui_> 민튼 심플하니 좋은데요
<samahui_> 개발환경 구축하려면 시간 좀 걸리겠네요
<Seony> 민트가 예쁘장하긴 하죠..
<samahui_> 네
<Seony> 상대적으로 디자인이 떨어지는 데비안 민트를 쓰면, 업글에 대한 문제도 해결될 것 같긴 해요.
<samahui_> 이쁘고 단순하기만 합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 문제는 데비안의 패키지 버전이 너무 떨어져서 문제지만..
<samahui_> 단순하게 윈도우 대신 데스크탑용도로 좋네요
<samahui_> 멀티미디어쪽으로는 기본 프로그램도 괜찮은데
<samahui_> 개발자로써는 그다지
#ubuntu-ko 2012-07-18
<samahui_> 끌리지 않네요
<samahui_> 뭐 그래도 당분간 이용해 봐야죠 어차피 남는 노트북에 깔은지라 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그럼 개발자로서 끌리는 운영체제는 뭐였어요?
<bridgebot> 오리 : MS Windows
<Seony> 아... 배포판이라고 해야하나요
<samahui_> 솔직하게 MAC
<samahui_> 개발환경 구축은 젤 쉬워요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 역시.. 저도 맥입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 그담이 리눅스들 특히 전 우분투를 주로 써서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 윈도우도 전 별로 입니다.
<Seony> 개발환경으로는 맥이 제일 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 지금 게임에도 쓰는 데스크탑 한대만 윈도우7이고
<samahui_> 모든 시스템이 리눅스예요
<Seony> 사람들이 디자인용이라고만 알고있었던 컴이지만... 신기하게도...
<Seony> 음... 저는 와이프컴은 윈도우, 제 컴은 맥, 서버는 우분투 써요
<samahui_> 개발작업이랑 디자인은 맥이 아직까지 최고죠
<samahui_> 하지만 정작 사놓은 맥은 놀고 있고 TP들만 일하는 현실 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 제가 리눅스를 오래 써오다보니 우분투 설치해놓은 TP만 사용하네요
<Seony> 음... 저는 뭐 아이포토나 아이튠즈, 데본씽크... 이런 것 때문이라도 제 맥 못쓰면 좀 곤란해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 헛... 가셨군
<samahui> 다시 돌아왔습니다 ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<samahui> 민트 재미있네요 ㅋ
<samahui> 소리가 ㅋ
<samahui> 그나저나 민트는 어제 markers님이 고생 했을만 하네요
<samahui> 언어팩이 그냥 설치한 상태에서 설치가 않되고
<samahui> 기본적으로 nabi도 깔려있지 않고
<samahui> 업그레이드 후 nabi설치하고 언어팩 깔아주고
<samahui> 다 수동으로 해야되는군요
<Seony> 음... 한국사람들이 쓸려면 손을 좀 대야죠...
<samahui> 그러게요
<samahui> 뭐 그이외에는 괜찮네요
<samahui> 전그럼 프로그램 좀 설치하고 오겠습니다.
<samahui> 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
<Seony> 네. 수고하세요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.ㅎㅎ bodhi linnux가 그런면에서는 오토인데.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 그나저나 도메인네임서버..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 오늘 환자없는데 이거나 해결해야 겠네요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Markers> 저 한글 언어팩 깔앗어요 ㅋ
<samahui> 업그레이드 후에 설치하니 되지요?
<samahui> 제가 지금 민트 입니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 새벽에 틈틈이 설치했어요
<Markers> 오..
<Markers> 근데 이거 외쿡인친구녀석이 지금 회사에 있어서 얘가 추천해줘서 설치했는데
<samahui> 업그레이드 전까지 언어팩 설치가 안되더군요. 다운로드 링크에 변화가 있었던듯해요
<samahui> 네
<Seony> Markers: 외국인 친구보고 irc 오라고 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그냥 윈도우 데스크탑 쓰던 사람이면 쓰기 좋게 되어있네요
<Markers> 듀얼부팅으로 설치하라고 해서 시킨대로 했는데 가끔 부팅시켜서 민트 켜보면 이게 아이콘이 막 깨져서 나오던데 왜 그런지 혹시 아시나요?
<samahui> 그럼 전 계속 프로그램 설치하러 ...
<razGon_web> Markers: 설치를 자기 힘으로 하셨다면 어느정도 리눅스의 개념을 익히셨을겁니다.
<razGon_web> 몇개 배포판 설치하고 다루시다 보면은 어떻게 하는지 대략아시고 설치좀 하다보면 윈도우와 사고를 달리하셔야 될겁니다.
<razGon_web> 당연하다는 것이 리눅스오면 힘들수도 잇고, 윈도우에서 힘든게 리눅스에서는 쉬운것도 됩니다.
<Markers> ㅋ
<Markers> 지금 xchat으로 여기 접속하고 싶은데 어떻게 하는지 몰라서 찾는중 ㅎㅎ;
<razGon_web> 그리고 중요한거. 커멘드는 외우진 않아도 어느정도 보면 조금 알정도는 되셔야 합니다. 기본 커멘드 정도만.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 리눅스는 xchat보다는 pidgin이 더 하기 쉽던데.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 프로그램 개발 안하고 홈서버 유용정도만 하지만 마커님은...ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 머 민트 설치하니 xchat이 이미 설치가 저절로 되어있어서 일단 이걸로 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 깊고 깊은 권한의 세계에..ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아.. 그렇군요. 그러면 그거사용하세요. 그거 괜찮던데요.ㅎ
<samahui> 우선 xchat 메뉴에서 네트워크 목록을 여시고
<samahui> 사용자 정보 입력하시고
<samahui> 아래 네트워크에 추가
<samahui> 이름은 뭐 ubuntu-ko 정도로 하시고 엔터
<samahui> 그리고 편집
<samahui> 서버 에 chat.freenode.net/8001 입력 엔터
<samahui> 아래 즐겨찾는 대화방에
<samahui> #ubuntu-ko 입력 엔터
<samahui> 그리고 접속 하시면 됩니다.
<samahui> 참고로 편집하실때 시작시 자동접속에 체크해놓으시면 xchat 켤때 자동으로 접속합니다
<samahui> 이상~!
<Markers> 음.
<Markers> 같은 이름이라서안되는건가
<Markers> 계속 찾기만 하는거 같은데;
<samahui> 이름 여러게 입력하자나요
<samahui> 처음꺼랑 같으면 둘째꺼로 접속합니다만
<Markers> 저 서버이름은 어떻게 찾을수 있나요? 누가 알려준대로만 들어가야되나요?
<samahui> 위에 써놓은데로 하시면 되요
<samahui> xchat 실행하시고 위 메뉴에 Xchat누르시면
<samahui> 네트워크 목록 있어요
<samahui> 그거 선택하면 목록창 나옵니다
<samahui> 그럼 위에 써드린데로 하시면 되요
<Markers> 흠... 계속 찾기만 하는중 @_@;;
<Markers> 아 오타자 잇엇네
<Markers> 서버 암호가 혹시 따로 잇나요
<Seony> 프리노드는 암호 없잖아요
<Markers> 왜 안되느거 같지.
<Seony> 스샷 찍어서 올려보세요.
<Markers> 그거 어떻게 하는지 제가 잘 모름 -ㅅ-;; ㄸ;
<samahui> 키보드 prt sc 누르면 자동으로 스샷찍는거 나와요
<Markers> 찍는건 가능한데 올리는게 ... =ㅅ=ㅣ
<Seony> 인터넷에 무료 게시판 많잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 잉
<Markers> 접속이 되엇네
<Markers> 엄청 오래걸리네요
<Markers_xChat> 아아 테스트 테스트
<samahui> 아! 민튼에서 xchat 실행하시면 자동으로 ubuntu-help인가 linux-help인가 채널 들어갈꺼예요
<samahui> 그거 목록에서 지금 여기서버 채널 설정한거 말고 가장 위에꺼거든요 그거 편집에서 자동접속 해제해주세요
<samahui> linux mint server네요
<Seony> 롤링업데이트에 apt-get만큼 편하고 데비안만큼 "발로 세팅해도 알아서 잘 돌아가는" 배포판 어디 없을까요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그거 편집에서 자동접속 해제
<Markers> 그런데 왜 접속이 엄청 걸린거지;
<Markers> 흠...지금 인터넷상태가 느린건가;
<Markers> 일단 웹 irc는 닫을게요
<Markers_xChat> 음... @_@
<Markers_xChat> 저 혹시 리눅스에서는 jdk 설치할려면 명령어를 어떻게 줘야되죠?
<Seony> Markers_xChat: http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC%EC%97%90%EC%84%9C-JDK-%EC%84%A4%EC%B9%98%EB%B2%95
<Seony> 제 블로그에요...
<samahui> 그냥 소프트웨어관리자나 패키지 관리자에서 jdk검색하면 나와요
<samahui> 그게 젤 쉽죠
<Markers_xChat> 아 맞다 이거 서버 받아오는거부터 먼저 바꿔야될려나
<Markers_xChat> 음 seony님 저거대로는 안되네요 @_@ 없다고 나오는;
<Seony> 민트도 아마 똑같긴 할텐데... 제가 10.04, 12.04 모두 다 직접 실행해보고 올린 거에요.
<samahui> 패키지 관리자에서 JDK검색해서 설치하시면 편안하게 한방에 되요
<Markers_xChat> 음...
<Markers_xChat> sun jdk 설치하고 싶은데
<samahui> 그건 좀 복잡할껀데요
<samahui> 간단하게 설명하기 좀 어렵네요
<samahui> 압축파일 받아서 풀고
<Markers_xChat> 네엥 ㅎㅎ 검색중이긴 한데 잘 안되네요 ㅎ 안드로이드 프밍할려니 ㅋ
<samahui> ./configure 에 install 에
<samahui> 등등
<Markers_xChat> oracle에서 rpm을 받긴 햇는데 인스톨 시키니깐 머가 없다고 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그건 간단하게 됩니다
<samahui> 업다고 하는걸 적어놓고
<samahui> 그걸 패키지에서 검색해서 설치하고 설치해보시던가
<Markers_xChat> 머 대충 /bin/basename is needed by jdk-2000:1.7.0_05-fcs.i586 이런식으로 막 뜨기는하는데
<samahui> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ 가셔서
<samahui> 해당 패키지 설치 하셔도 됩니다만
<Markers_xChat> jdk-2000 어쩌구 저쩌구는 음 .. 없는거 같아서
<Markers_xChat> 음.. 우분투에서는 openjdk만 지원하는거 같네요
<samahui> 제 우분투에는 오라클에서 제공하는 JDK설치 했는데요
<samahui> 민트는 지금 프로그램 다시 설치 중이라
<samahui> 잠시만 제가 해보고 알려드릴수 있으면 도움 드릴께요
<Markers_xChat> ㅎㅎ
<Markers_xChat> 너무 마음은 쓰지 마세요 ㅋ 괜히 제가 미안해지네요;
<samahui> rpm 받으셨으면
<samahui> alien 설치 하셔서
<samahui> deb 파일로 변환해서 설치해보세요
<Markers_xChat> 음 mint linux로 검색하니 mint linux를 위한 jdk가 따로 배포하는게 있는거 같아서 받았는데 파일명이 sun-java6-jdk.mint 인데 이걸 어떻게 설치하는건지 -_-; 확장자가 mint인건 처음인데
<samahui> 터미널 여시구요
<Markers_xChat> 네네
<samahui> sudo apt-get update
<samahui> sudo apt-get install alien
<samahui> 이렇게 alien 설치 하시고 나서
<samahui> rpm 파일 다운 받은 곳으로 이동하셔서
<samahui> 터미너상에서
<Markers_xChat> rpm -i xxxx 하면 되지 않나요? 파일명..
<samahui> sudo alien -c jdk-77u5-linux-i586.rpm
<samahui> 이렇게 하시면 자동으로 바뀌어요
<samahui> 바뀐거 폴더에서 더블클릭하던가
<samahui> 그냥 그대로 터미널에서 하시려면
<samahui> sudo dpkg -i 파일면.deb 하시면 쉽게 됩니다만
<Markers_xChat> 저 sudo alien -c jdk~~~~ 이거 혹시 옵션이 더 있나요? 반응이 없네 -ㄱ;;
<Markers_xChat> 아
<Markers_xChat> deb로 바꼇다
<samahui> 되쬬?
<samahui> 설치 잘하세요
<samahui> 그럼~ 이만~ 일해야죠 ㅋ 일안하고 컴터 설치만 두시간 하고 있네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers_xChat> ureadahead will be reporfiled on next reboot 이라고 되어있는데 리부팅을 해야되나요 -ㅅ-?
<Markers_xChat> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 민트에 JDK android SDK eclipse 다설치하고
<samahui> 네이트 까지 깔았네요  ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 보안의 회피해주는법 ㅋ
<markers> 헉...
<markers> 어떻게 하셧나요
<samahui> 무선랜으로 어딘가에서 찾아오는 버팔로 잡아서 쓰는중 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<markers> jdk는 오라클꺼?
<samahui> 네
<markers> 알려주세요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 아까 알려들인데로 깔았어요
<markers> 헐...
<markers> 왜 안되지;
<markers> 저 리붓까지 했엇는데 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> rpm 을 deb로 변경해서
<samahui> 설치
<samahui> 간단하게 되는데요
<markers> 저 deb로 바꾼다음에
<markers> sudo dpkg -i 파일이름    // 이렇게 하니깐
<markers> 머가 안된다고 나오던데
<samahui> 그렇게 하지마시고
<samahui> 그냥 파일관리자 열어서
<samahui> 더블클릭하세요
<samahui> 어렵게 하지마시고
<markers> 리눅스는 휴지통 같은거 없죠 -ㅅ-..?;
<samahui> 다운받은 폴더 들어가셔서 더블클릭하면 자동으로 설치 프로그램 뜨자나요
<samahui> 있어요
<markers> 잇어요?
<markers> rm 으로 지워버렷는데
<samahui> 민트의 경우 바탕화면에 안보여서 그러시는듯한데
<samahui> 메뉴에서 찾아보세요 있어요
<samahui> 보통 설정이 휴지통에 보관않하고 바로 삭제로 해놔서 그럴껄요?
<samahui> 그렇게 지운건 그냥 지워졌을껀디
<samahui> 다시 살리시면 되죠
<jameca> channel 리스트 보는 명령어가 어케 되죠?
<samahui> debugfs 에서 lsdel
<markers> 휴지통이 어딧는거지 -ㅅ-;; trash라고 쳐도 안 뜨네;
<samahui> debugfs 해당파티션 (예: #debigfs /dev/dha0 )
<samahui> 이러면 해당 파티션 검사를 하는 겁니다
<samahui> 거기서 대시상태 뜨면
<samahui> lsdel
<samahui> 쭈욱 나올꺼예요 지운파일
<samahui> 최근에 지운거 순이니까 젤 나중에 지운걸 살리시면 되죠
<samahui> ebugfs: dump <Inode번호> /해당파일위치 및 파일명
<samahui> 이럼 복구 됩니다
<markers> 터미널에서 해야되는거죠?
<samahui> 네
<markers> 음? 머지
<markers> 분명 지웟는데 안 지워졋네 gui로 열어보니ㅣ;;
<markers> 저 samahui님 다시한번만 알려주시만 안될까요 -ㅅ- 까먹..
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact> 아학
<readytoact> 배아퍼
<markers> samahui : 먼가 계속 에러가 뜨네여;
<nilptr> ...
<nilptr> 삽질이 필요한 분이군
<samahui> 앗 나가셨네요
<nilptr> 먼가 에러라면서 에러는 읽지 않는다는.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<markers> 아오 왜케 안되지;
<samahui> 새로 다운받아서 해보세요
<markers> samahui님 다시한번 알려주세요 -ㅅ-;;
<samahui> alien은 이미 설치 하셨으니
<samahui> 새로 rpm파일 다운받고
<markers> 아까 alien 이 안되더라구요 에러떳음
<markers> rpm 대신에 tar.gz은 안되요?
<samahui> sudo alien -c 파일이름.rpm 하시면 됩니다
<samahui> 네
<samahui> rpm으로 deb로 바꾸는 겁니다
<samahui> tar.gz는 압축 풀어서 컴파일해줘서 인스톨하는거라
<samahui> 쉽게 말해 소스 받는겁니다
<markers> 아뇨 인스톨하는거 'ㅅ';
<markers> 음...
<samahui> 받아서 자신의 시스템 맞게 설정해서 인스톨
<samahui> 압출풀고 설정하고 설치하면 어렵습니다
<samahui> 그냥 rmp 받으시고
<samahui> rpm
<samahui> 그걸 deb로 바꿔서 설치 하는게 젤 쉽습니다 .
<samahui> alien 설치 하셨죠?
<markers> 네 지금 deb 바꼇네요
<samahui> 그럼 sudo alien -c 해당파일명.rpm 해서
<samahui> 그 폴더 gui 파일보기에서 들어가셔서 클릭해서 설치하세요
<samahui> 한방에 되요
<samahui> 유효성 검사랑 필요 패키지가 있으면 자동으로 깔아주니까 쉽게 될겁니다 .
<samahui> 전 에러 없이 한방에 됬어요
<markers> 저도 한방에 됏으면 좋겟는데;
<samahui> 그럼 전 이만 이클립스 일하는거에 맞게 설정해야되서 ^^
<samahui> 잘될꺼예요 차분히 차근차근 해보세요 ^^
<markers> 설치 다 된거 확인할려면 java -version 하면 알 수 잇죠?
<markers> 음.. 설치는 됏다는데 저 위에 명령어 치니 oepnjdk로 뜨네..
<samahui> 메뉴에 기본설정 보시면 java 있어요
<samahui> 확인해 보세요
<markers> 메뉴요?
<samahui> 아래 메뉴 버튼
<samahui> 거기서 모든프로그램 보기
<samahui> 거기서 기본설정
<samahui> 가보세요
<markers> java 제어판이라는건 생겻는데
<samahui> 네
<markers> 흠..
<samahui> 설치하신 버젼이죠
<markers> 근데 왜 터미널에 java-version 이라고 치면 openjdk가 뜨는지
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님은 부재중이십니다.(아~무~이유없어!!)
<nilptr> markers: http://ihoney.pe.kr/943
<nilptr> markers: http://bs-secretroom.blogspot.kr/2011/06/linux-ubuntu-java.html
<markers> 저거 apt-get install sun-java5-jdk 이런거 안 먹히더란ㄴ...
<nilptr> 설치말고 바꾸는 법. update-alter..  이 것.
<markers> 저거 경로가 저랑 맞지가 않을텐데 어떻게 확인하죠;
<nilptr> ...
<nilptr> 뭘 설치한 것인지는 모르겠지만 openjdk 말고 다른 거 선택하면 되겠죠.
<samahui> 점심에 맛난 삼계탕들 드세요 ^^
<samahui> 전 일찍 먹으로 갑니당 ~ 사람이 많을거 같아 팀원들 다데꼬 ~
<samahui> 나중에 뵈요 휘리릭~~~
<markers> 식사 맛잇게 드세요
<markers> jdk 설치하는거에서 엄청 힘드넹 ㅠㅠ
<nilptr> ...
<markers> http://ashu-geek.blogspot.kr/2012/02/how-to-install-oracle-java-development.html
<markers> 여기대로 햇는데 installer가 없다네요 ㅠㅠ
<markers> 일단 밥 먹으러갈게요 식사 맛잇게들하세요
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님이 부재중에서 돌아오셨습니다.(아~무~이유없어!!)
<samahui> 닭은 역시 복날에 먹어야 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 맛나군요 ㅋ
<markers> 전 칼국수 먹엇네요
<markers> xchat은 언제 메세지 받앗는지 시간이 표시가 안되네요
<samahui> 시간표시 설정할 수 있어요
<markers> samahui님 띠띠 계시나여
<samahui> 위 메뉴들중에 설정에서
<markers> 아까 한게 sun jdk 설치가 맞나요
<samahui> 기본설정
<samahui> 예 맞아요
<samahui> 전 지금 java -7u5 설치된걸로 나오네요
<markers> 왜 전 이렇죠 ㅠㅠ
<markers> 아옹
<samahui> Xchat 창에서 시간 표시는 위 설정에서 기본설정 중 글월창 메뉴 맨 아래 시간표시 체크하시면 됩니다.
<samahui> 직접 보지 않고는 모르겠네요 ^^;;
<markers> ㅇㅋ 감사
<samahui> 전 잠시 또 회의 하러
<samahui> 다녀올께요
<samahui> 좋은 시간 되세요 ^^
<markers> 아옹 ㅠㅠ 저 그 머지 openjdk 삭제는 한거 같은데;;
<markers> 네엥 ㅠㅠ
<markers> nilptr 님 감사합니다 ;ㅁ; 링크걸어주신걸로 이리저리 해보니 된것(?) 같네요
<nilptr> 으잌ㅋ
<nilptr> 다행이네요
<markers> 터미널에서 그 머지 update-alternatives 이거 cofing하는거 보니깐 설치가 됐는데
<markers> jdk 여러개 중에서 sun꺼 골라야되는데 보니깐 gnu꺼 선택이 되어있엇네요
<nilptr> 넹..
<markers> 바꿔서 java -version 치니깐 sun 자바가 깔린걸로 나오는데
<markers> 정작 이클립스가 동작 안함 -ㄱ;;
<nilptr> JAVA_HOME 이라던가
<markers> 자바 정말로 되는지 헬로월드를 이클립스로 뽑을랫더니
<nilptr> $PATH를 추가하셔야 할 듯..?
<markers> 음..
<markers> 리눅스에서는 어디서 추가하죠?
<nilptr> 우분투인가여
<markers> 민트 리눅스예요
<markers> 패키지는 우분투꺼랑 똑같은거 써요
<nilptr> $HOME/.profile 맨 아래에 PATH 추가하셔도 됩니당
<nilptr> 추가방법은 검색해보고 적당한 거 맞춰쓰세요
<markers> 음 이걸 어떻게 추가해야되지 --;
<nilptr> 우분투 java path 라고 구글에서 검색하면 될 듯
<markers> 근데 반드시 설정을 잡아줘야되나요;
<markers> 흠 -ㅅ-;;
<markers> 언제부턴가 안 잡아줘도 됏던거 같앗는데
<nilptr> 넹 안 잡아줘도 되긴 하죠
<markers> 왜 갑자기 이클립스가 안되지 ㅡㅡ;
<nilptr> 그러게요 안 되네요
<markers> 먼가 하나 고치면 되던게 하나가 안되네 ㄸㄷ;
<markers> 안되세요? nilptr님두?
<nilptr> 아니요
<nilptr> 제 얘긴 아님
<markers> 넹 ㅠ
<nilptr> 근데
<nilptr> 왜
<nilptr> 굳이..
<markers> ?
<nilptr> 자바 코딩하시나여
<markers> 아 안드로이드 프로그래밍 할려구요
<nilptr> 윈도우도 되지 않나요
<markers> os를 리눅스로 한건 리눅스 배우고 싶어서 ;ㅁ;.....사실 지금 컴이 꼬져서 xp도 버벅거리는..
<markers> 제컴도 아니라서 바꾸기도 머하고;
<markers> 속도측면에서는 리눅스가 맘에 드네요 설치해보니.
<nilptr> 셋팅 많이 버거워하시네요
<markers> 처음이니깐요^^;;
<nilptr> 혹시 리눅스 민트 13? 시나몬인가여
<nilptr> cinnamon? mate?
<markers> 버전은 정확히 모르겟는데 12엿던거 같음
<nilptr> 넹
<markers> 음...
<markers> jdk를 바꾸니깐 또 이클립스가 되네
<markers> -_-\
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흐음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 외국인 오셧나보내요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : .,,,
<markers> ~_~?;;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : sdfsggg 란 분이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저한태 퀴리로 영어 할줄 아냐? 라고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 물으시는대요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<nilptr> 그럼
<nilptr> '할 줄 안다 왜' 라고..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : <sdfsggg> hey you speak english?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 원문.,
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ...
<nilptr> 이런..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제로 irc랑 여기만 채널들어와있길래
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 장난같아서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 대답은 ㅇ나한
<bridgebot> S-eony : 미리나이루2: 제가 도와드리고 있습니다...
<nilptr> !
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그렇군요
<markers> ㅇ오오오오오오오오
<nilptr> 육육육육육육육
<markers> 먼가 갑자기 구글링 실력이 레벨업 한거 같다..
<markers> 음...
<markers> 어떻게 ln 명령어로 샤바샤바 하니깐 이클립스가 되기는하네요
<markers> 근데 이클립스에서 왜 jdk1.7을 안쓰는거지;;
<markers> jdk 안에 jre 포함되지 않나요?
<nilptr> 있지요
<markers> 왜 찾지를 못하지; 이클립스에서 ;;;
<nilptr> 에러가 찾지를 못 하는걸로 떳나요
<markers> javaSE-1.6과 javaSE-1.7이 있는데
<markers> 둘다 jre가 없는거 같이 나오네요 ;ㅁ;
<markers> 다른 jdk는 다 뜨는데 -ㄱ
<nilptr> ...
<markers> 윈도우만 사랑하는 이 나쁜 세상 ㅠㅠ
<nilptr> 저런..
<Seony> wow, you're from europe..
<Bgvrt> yes
<markers> 유럽인건 어떻게 아는거죠?
<Seony> markers: www.ip2location.com
<nilptr> 사용자 정보에 EU라고 찍힘
<markers> 설마...오는분들마다 다 조회하나요 -ㄱ;;
<Seony> markers: 아뇨. 이분은 외국인이라..
<samahui> 불가리아 분이 오셨군요
<nilptr> ㄷㄷ.....
<nilptr> 이런.. 외국인 앞에서 디귿이라니.
<Seony> actually, yes, you're right. but, this server has been operated by a different hosting company. LG Dacom is just an IDC name.
<markers> 흠...;
<bridgebot> 호랑이 : bulgaria
<drake_eb1ntu> 윈도우가 좋아요
<bridgebot> 고라니 : 아침마다 불가리스를 마시면 응가를 잘하죠
<markers> 음. ...;
<markers> 이거
<markers> 제대로 된건지도
<markers> 확인이 안되네 -ㅅ--;;;;;;;
<markers> sun의 jdk가 맞는지 확인이 불가 -ㄱ;
<bridgebot> 고라니 : 호랑이님
<bridgebot> 고라니 : 오늘 장가가나여?
<bridgebot> 호랑이 : 네?
<bridgebot> 호랑이 : 혹시 햇빛나는데 가랑비가와서?^-^;;
<bridgebot> 고라니 : 넹
<bridgebot> 호랑이 : 크크 장가 빨리가고싶네용
<bridgebot> 고라니 : 빨리 가면 후회해요
<bridgebot> 호랑이 : 음.. 잘 생각해야겟네용
<drake_eb1ntu> 친구는 학부모인데 결혼 빨리하라카던데요
<bridgebot> 호랑이 : 제 친구도 학부모인데 결혼 득과실이 있는듯..
<bridgebot> 고라니 : 네 결혼빨리한 1인으로써 천천히 하는게 제일 좋은것 같아요
<drake_eb1ntu> 자기는 43살에 아이 대학까지 다 보내놓으면 그다음부터는 자기가 하고싶은것 할 수 있다고
<bridgebot> 고라니 : 대신 젊을때 쌔빠지게 고생해야져
<bridgebot> 호랑이 : 득! 중에하나죵
<drake_eb1ntu> 젊을때 결혼해도 고생 결혼안해도 고생이라고 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 호랑이 : 결국 자금사정이
<bridgebot> 고라니 : 호랑이님 떡 좋아하세요
<drake_eb1ntu> 뭐 결혼한 사람들 이야기 들어보면 다들 하는 얘기가 "애기는 스팀팩"
<bridgebot> 고라니 : ㅋ.ㅋ
<bridgebot> 고라니 : 초보아빠는 힘들어요
<bridgebot> 호랑이 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> 아빠가 아니어도 힘들지 않을까요?
<bridgebot> 고라니 : 쌍둥이는 더힘들어요
<bridgebot> 호랑이 : ^^;;;
<markers> 저 혹시 리눅스도 키보드마우스 지원하나요?
<bridgebot> 고라니 : 됨니다
<markers> 어떻게 하나요?
<drake_eb1ntu> 키보드마우스라면 키보드로 마우스포인터를 움직이는거 말씀하시는거죠?
<markers> 네네 키보드로 마우스동작하게끔하는거요 윈도우에서는 되던데 혹시 리눅스에서 되나 싶어서
<drake_eb1ntu> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=44600
<markers> 음;;; 기본설정이 어디잇는거지 -ㅅ-;;
<readytoact> 199.73.48.131
<readytoact> tracert 좀 해주실분~
<drake_eb1ntu> 잉잉 윈도우로 해야 하는건가요
<drake_eb1ntu> 210.221.206.69 - 210.221.206.57 - 210.221.206.61 - 219.253.19.145 - 219.253.3.177 - 219.253.2.19
<markers> ;;;
<markers> 갑자기 왜 ip를 찍어대시는건지 ㄸ
<drake_eb1ntu> readytoact: 님이 좀 찍어달래서요
<drake_eb1ntu> 58.229.92.197 - 58.229.15.213 0 58.229.15.90 - 198.32.175.111 - 66.192.253.46 - 199.187.240.30 - 199.73.48.131 이네요
<readytoact> drake_eb1ntu: 감사합니다. 왠 미국양반이 물어보는데
<markers> 아 리눅스 먼가 마음에 든다 MS-office만 아니라면 -_-;
<samahui> 오픈오피스 좋아요~ ㅋㅋ
<markers> samahui님 저 어떻게 검색하고 다른분이 도와주셔서 설치는 햇어요 @_@;;
<samahui> 수고하셨어요
<markers> 이클립스에서는 sun의 jdk 쓰는지는 확인이 안됨 ;;
<samahui> 이클립스 자체가 깔릴때 JDK가 필요하기 때문에
<samahui> 설치 안되있는데 설치하면 자체적으로 자바 설치 하고 그걸 쓸거예요
<samahui> JDK설치 하시고
<samahui> 그걸로 잡아놨으면
<samahui> 자동적으로
<samahui> 그거 사용해요
<markers> 이클립스를 먼저 설치햇는데 알아서 잡나요?
<samahui> hello world  출력해보세요
<markers> 그 머지 헬로월드는 오픈 jdk 쓸때 제대로 출력이 되서 ;;
<samahui> openJDK 지우셨다고 않했었나요?
<markers> 그전에
<samahui> 그러니까 지금 해보시면 되죠
<samahui> ^^;;
<markers> 지금은 제대로 되요 ㅇ_ㅇ:;
<markers> 다만 이게 jdk를 무엇을 쓰고 있는지 확인을 못할뿐;;
<markers> 근데 안드로이드 ADT를 이클립스에 설치하니깐 알아서 sdk까지 찾아서 설치하네 -ㅅ-;;
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 이클립스에서
<samahui> android plugin 설치하게 하면
<samahui> 자동으로 다 설치하고 업데이트 하게 되죠
<markers> 왜 이 좋은걸 사람들이 모르는거죠?!
<markers> ........
<samahui> 아 졸립니다
<samahui> 몇일 밤을 세면서 일하다보니
<markers> 헐.
<samahui> 시간나면 졸리기만 하네요
<markers> 무슨일을 하시는데요
<samahui> 이것저것 다해요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 보안 앰 만들고
<samahui> 논문쓰고
<samahui> 문서만들고
<samahui> 보고서 쓰고
<markers> 'ㅅ';;
<samahui> 서버 관리하고
<markers> 능력자시네요
<samahui> 그러다 쓰러져서 맥주한잔에 치킨 뜯고
<samahui> 한숨자고
<samahui> 다시 일어나서 반복
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<markers> 저 같은 허접한 인턴은 ;;
<samahui> 힘들어요
<markers> 윈도우 쓰다가 갑자기 리눅스 설치하고 막 이것저것 건드리니깐 사수분이 슬금슬금 와서
<markers> 왜 리눅스 설치하냐고 시간 남아도냐고 그럼 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 뭐 안쓰면 분위기가 그렇죠 ... 우리팀은 우분투 많이 쓰고 있어요
<markers> 제가보기엔
<samahui> 제가 몇년간 전파해서 ㅎㅎ;
<markers> 기본 베이스는 윈도우인데 지금 여기 전부다 서버 작업하는 일들을 해서 그런지 다 리눅스예요 알맹이 까보면 -ㅅ-;;
<markers> 슈퍼컴으로 조작조작..
<samahui> 보통 서버관련 작업을 함녀
<samahui> 하면
<samahui> 윈도우 + netterm 많이 쓰죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> netterm은 머죠 'ㅅ'?
<samahui> 터미널 프로그램이예요
<samahui> 윈도우에서 사용하는
<samahui> 서버 접속해서 작업 많이 할때 쓰죠
<markers> putty 같은건가요
<markers> 흠 'ㅅ'
<markers> 리눅스는 보안 프로그램 같은거 따로 설치 안해줘도 될려나;
<samahui> 넷텁이 더 간단하죠
<samahui> 그냥 서버 접속용 텍스트 기반 클라이언트이니
<readytoact> dhkdhk
<readytoact> 와와
<readytoact> 넷텀!
<readytoact> +_+ 오랜만에 들어보는 그리운 이름이군요
<samahui> 리눅스도 보안프로그램 있어요
<samahui> 민트같은경우 하나 자동으로 깔리죠
<markers> 리눅스도 보안프로그램이 잇나요 'ㅅ'?
<samahui> 저흰 아직 쓰는 사람 많아요
<markers> 지금 막 검색하면서 보고는 잇는데 시스템 자체적으로 보안이 단단하다 머 이런이야기가 있기는한데 ㅅ
<samahui> 윈도우 환경에서 서버 작업할때나 웹페이지 개발할때 많이 쓰죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 네 있습니다
<samahui> 심지어 해킹과 보안 프로그램 모아놓은 리눅스도 있죠
<samahui> 보안점검할때 저흰 backtrack linux 많이 쓰거든요
<markers> 'ㅅ';;
<samahui> 백신도 있습니다
<markers> 그거도 리눅스인가요?
<samahui> 네
<markers> 그렇군여;
<markers> 왜 이렇게 다운속도가 안 나오는거 같지,
<markers> samahui님 저 궁금한게 있는데 제 리눅스가 가끔씩 어느순간 아이콘 모양이 다 사라지거나 아니면 아이콘이 깨져서 이상한 그림처럼 나오는데 왜 이런건지 혹시 아시나요?
<samahui> 글쎄요
<samahui> 그래픽카드 무제 아닐까요?
<markers> 음...
<markers> 리눅스 설치할때 따로 그래픽 카드 잡아줘야되나요?
<samahui> 보통 안잡아줘도 되는데요.
<samahui> 지포스나 ATI 경우 따로 드라이버 잡아줘야 하는 경우도 있더군요
<samahui> 안잡아주면 윈도우효과가 활성화가 잘 안되죠
<markers> 윈도우효과라는게 어떤걸 말씀하시는지
<samahui> 리눅스에서 창이 출렁이거나 창투명화 같은거요
<markers> 음....
<markers> 그런 효과를 정확히 맞는지는 모르겟는데 창을 움직이거나 투명도를 주거나 하는건 잘 되요 'ㅅ';;
<drake_eb1ntu> 아웅
<drake_eb1ntu> 우리회사는 윈도우 깔면 라이센스 비용 니가 낼거냐고 물어보는딩
<markers> 덜덜..
<markers> 오오 리눅스에서도 네이트온 되니깐 신기하네
<markers> 리눅스로 못하는게 뭔가요 =_=;;
<drake_eb1ntu> 은행이요
<samahui> 우분투 12.04는 버젼이 안맞아서 네이트 다운도 자주되고 알림 소리도 나다 안나다 그럽니당
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 민트는 그래도 나름 문제 없이 잘돌아가는군요 아직까지는...
<drake_eb1ntu> 밸브가 포팅을 했으니 남은건 '나만안돼'
<markers> 네이트온 그냥 저는 안쓰는데 선임분이 머 시킬때 계속 직접가기 귀찮다고 접속해 있어라고 해서 --;
<samahui> 헐
<samahui> 보통 회사에서 네이트 보안에 치명적이라 못쓰게 하는데요
<samahui> 업무 방해도 되고
<samahui> 이런저런 이유로
<markers> 저도 그렇게 생각하는데..이상하게 제 선임은 그렇네여
<markers> @_@;;
<samahui> 전 그래서 노트북의 경우 외부 무선랜 잡아서 쓰는데 ^^;; 아니면 프록시 설정 바꿔서 쓰던가 ...
<markers> 갠적으로 웹네톤을 쓰긴햇는데 자꾸 계쏙 머라그래서..;
<drake_eb1ntu> 회사가 짜증나는건 과도한 업무때문이 아니져
<drake_eb1ntu> 일반적인 회사의 경우 사장때문도 아님
<samahui> 우린 자체 메신져는 있어요
<samahui> 그리고 업무 관련된건 사내 메일을 이용하죠
<drake_eb1ntu> 보통.. 상사가 막말한다고 짜증을 내는데..
<drake_eb1ntu> 그보다 300배 정도 짜증나는게 "사람은 좋은데 무능한 상사"
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;; 그건 그렇죠
<markers> 덜덜..
<samahui> 더 무서운건 무능하면서 일은 이것저것 벌려놓는 사람이죠
<markers> 음...이클립스에서 자동으로 안드로이드 sdk 설치는햇는데 버전이 2개밖에 없네요 아이스크림 샌드위치랑 프로요 'ㅅ';;; 진저브레드가 필요한데
<drake_eb1ntu> 후배 한넘 회사에서 다른 팀으로 갔는데
<drake_eb1ntu> 맨날 푸념했거든요 상사가 맨날 욕한다고
<drake_eb1ntu> 지금은 팀장 죽빵을 날리고 싶다고..
<samahui> 저도 저의 연구소쪽 애 영업으로 보내버렸어요... 전 그런건 아니고 개발팀이면서 프로그래밍을 못해서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 이사 끈잡고 들어온 놈이라 믿고 입사할때 셤도 안봤더니
<samahui> 개발하는데 어서 소스를 짜집기 해와서는 안된다고 좀 봐달라는데
<samahui> java와 C++ 양식의 절묘한 조화~ ㅎㅎㅎ 어의가 없더군요
<markers> 헐....제가 그런 놈인데..
<drake_eb1ntu> ㅈㅅ
<markers> 제가 작성한 코드는 c도 아니고 자바도 아니고 c++도 아니고 정체모를 언어 -_-;;
<markers> 그러고서는 왜 나만안돼!!!!1 버럭..
<drake_eb1ntu> 언어부터 배워라 - C요? C++이요? 자바요? - 아니 한국어
<markers> 헉..
<samahui> 못하는게 문제가 아니라 ... 모르면 배우는거라도 잘해야하는데
<samahui> 그럴 맘이 안보였어요
<markers> 그거 어쩌면 그사람입장에서 정말 열심히 배울려고 했던거일수도 있어요 ;;
<markers> 제가 군대에서 한번 죠낸 열심히 한다고 햇는데 위에 고참이 성의도 안보이고 잘하지도 않고 머라머라 그러던데 ㅠㅠ 죠낸 맘상햇엇는데
<samahui> 저희 직원의 경우는 그래도 기본은 있어야 들어오는 곳인데 그게 안되서 어쩔 수 없네요
<samahui> 걍 보내야징
<samahui> 서로 맘 안상하죠
<drake_eb1ntu> 흠
<markers> 혹시 현재 리눅스가 돌고 있는 하드디스크 용량 체크하는법 있나요? GUI형식으로 이쁘게 못 보나 'ㅅ'
<drake_eb1ntu> df
<drake_eb1ntu> gparted
<samahui> 간단하게
<samahui> 시스템 정보 보시면
<samahui> 그래픽으로 다나와요
<drake_eb1ntu> 오오..
<samahui> 시스템 도구에 시스템정보
<samahui> ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<drake_eb1ntu> 아 근데 까놓고 군대에서야 걍 갈굴라고 그랬다지만 IT업계에서 열심히 하려는거랑 아닌거랑은 금방 티가 나던디
<samahui> 티도 나지만
<samahui> 우선 기본은 배우고 들어와야죠
<samahui> 그것도 안되면 어떻게 업무를 해요... 뭐 보통 인턴 기간이라면 이해하겠는데
<samahui> 인턴도 아니고 ㅡㅡ;;
<samahui> 암튼 낙하산이 절대로 안되는 곳이 개발자나 연구원이죠
<samahui> 뭐 실력있는 사람을 대려오려고 낙하산 태운거라면 예외지만...
<samahui> 아무튼 오늘도 밤세야 되는데 태풍이 올라온다니
<samahui> 재미있는 새벽이 되겠네요 ^^;;
<markers> 오늘 태풍 올라와요? 헐,...
<markers> 오늘 날씨 좋던데
<markers> 암튼 시스템정보에서 -> 파일시스템을 봐야되는건가요?
<am0c_> drake_eb1ntu: 시스템 > 관리 > 디스크 도구
<markers> 'ㅅ';;
<markers> 리눅스 기준이시죠?
<samahui> 네 파일시스템이 하드정보예요
<samahui> 태풍은 내일 정오에 서울 통과 예정입니다.
<samahui> 밤부터 영향이 생기고 새벽에 절정이겠죠
<samahui> 아침이 절정일지도
<samahui> 정오쯤 서울 통과할때가 절정일수도 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 네 민트 기준입니다 ^^
<markers> 녹색으로 차 있는데 이게 사용가능하다는 용량인가 -ㄱ;
<samahui> 녹색이 사용한 양이겠죠
<samahui> 자세히 나와요 전체 남은양 사용가능 사용중
<samahui> 이렇게
<markers> 저 거의 전부다 녹색인데 ㄸ...
<markers> 근데 보면 %가 0% 내지 5% 내외
<samahui> 문자로 나오자나요
<samahui> 전제 몇기가 남은양 몇기가 이렇게
<markers> 이클립스에서 sdk 매니저 띄웠는데 close 버튼이 없네;;;;;
<am0c_> markers: 그놈2.x 기준이에요
<markers> -Mounted File Systems-
<markers> /dev/sda6	/	12.46 % (87.9 GiB of 100.4 GiB)	
<markers> udev	/dev	0.00 % (1.6 GiB of 1.6 GiB)	
<markers> tmpfs	/run	0.15 % (654.6 MiB of 655.6 MiB)	
<markers> none	/run/lock	0.00 % (5.0 MiB of 5.0 MiB)	
<markers> none	/run/shm	0.01 % (1.6 GiB of 1.6 GiB)	
<markers> /dev/sda5	/media/E8C94CEE8914857C	0.28 % (214.8 GiB of 215.4 GiB)	
<markers> 이런식으로 나와요 'ㅅ'
<markers> 거의 다 쓴건가 ;;
<am0c_> 외장 드라이브(?)는 다썼네요.
<markers> .;;;
<samahui> 따로 붙은 미디어용은  다썻고 메인은 12%남았네요
<markers> 저 한가지 여쭈어볼게 있는데 이클립스에서 -ㅅ- 안드로이드 sdk 매니저 띄웠는데 close 버튼이 없어요 -ㅁ-;; 이거 어떻게 끄죠 ㅡㅡ;;;;;
<samahui> alt+F4
<markers> 오...
<markers> ~_~;;
<am0c_> 아.. 그거. 본체 보시면 버튼이 하나 있을겁니다.
<markers> 'ㅅ'?
<samahui> 전 또 일좀 하다 올께요
<markers> 네네
<Seony> 5GHz대에서 무선랜 작동이 좀 이상한걸 보니 근처에서 혼선이 많은 것 같네요..
<am0c_> 죄송합..ㄴ...다..
<am0c_> ==3=3
<DarkCircle> am0c_ / 디버깅의 신 아목옹!
<am0c_> DarkCircle: 냐옹!
<am0c_> 고릉고릉 헛소문이란말이에요 ..ㅠㅠ
<markers> 'ㅅ';;
<DarkCircle> 이미 펄방에는 소문이 쫙~!
<markers> 흠....
<markers> 이거 부분적으로 아이콘이 깨지는건 어떻게 처리를해야되는거지 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 아이콘은 아이콘 팩을 설치하시면 됩니다만 (...)
<markers> 그게 처음 부팅할땐 잘 보이다가 머 작업좀 하다보면 아이콘이 다 깨져요 '';
<bridgebot> w : 오오 디버깅의 묘족
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<drake_eb1ntu> DarkCircle:
<drake_eb1ntu> DarkCircle: 밥사줘
<DarkCircle> 돈이 없어요 (먼산)
<markers> 아 네이버카페 네이버 해킹당햇다고 강퇴당한후로 아예 매니저가 연락을 안하네 ㅠㅠ;; 항의메일 넣엇구만...
<drake_eb1ntu> DarkCircle: 다음주 토요일 뭐함?
<markers> 그 머지 우분투 세미나 잇던데요
<drake_eb1ntu> 그날 제가 사회 봅니다
<drake_eb1ntu> 발표도 하구요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 다음주 토욜날요?
<DarkCircle> 아 딱히 하는건 없는데 프로젝트 진행 보고 할지 안할지 (...)
<DarkCircle> 할 수도 있고 안할수도 있고
<markers> 'ㅅ'.....
<drake_eb1ntu> 여성개발자모임 섭외해써
<DarkCircle> 요새 그놈에서 한참 진행중이라 어찌 될진 몰라요
<drake_eb1ntu> 놀러와
<markers> 가고는 싶은데...기브앤테이크 -_-....
<drake_eb1ntu> 아놔
<drake_eb1ntu> 기브앤테이크 책 가져오면 되잖아요
<drake_eb1ntu> 안보는책
<markers> 다봐요!!!!
<markers> ...
<DarkCircle> 기브앤테이크는 해도 안해도 상관 없어요 =3
<markers> 사실 책이 없다는..
<markers> 대전에서 올라가기엔
<markers> 좀 무리인거 같기도하고...
<drake_eb1ntu> 대전이에요?
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 제주도에서 올라오시는 분들이 있었죠 작년에
<drake_eb1ntu> 충남대쫔?
<DarkCircle> 두달 걸쳐서 ..
<markers> ㄸㄷ
<markers> 지금 카이스트쪽에 키스티에서 인턴하고 있어요;;; 삽만 퍼고 있지만 -ㅅ-;;;
<DarkCircle> 대전이면 KTX는 좀 비싸고 그렇다고 무궁화호 타고 올라가자니 2시간이고 .. 애매~ 할듯
<drake_eb1ntu> 오 과학기술원
<drake_eb1ntu> 공부 못하면 기술이라도 배워야죠
<DarkCircle> 대전에 친구가 살았었어서 그 동네를 다녀봤는데 대중교통이 참 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 정말 애매~한동네 .
<markers> 어쩡쩡해서
<markers> 좀 귀찮으면 그냥 택시 ;;
<markers> 절대 버스 못탐 -ㄱ;;
<DarkCircle> 이 버스를 잡아타자니 너무 빠르고
<DarkCircle> 그렇다고 다음걸 타자니 너무 늦고
<markers> 버스가 자주 안 다니던데요
<markers> 여기가 원래 집인분들은 자전거 내지는 차를 타고 다니는거 같은데 학생입장에서는 자전거가 최고인거 같음
<DarkCircle> 네 그래서 저 그쪽 동네 있을때 친구 일하는 업체 사장님께서 차 태워주시고 막 그랬 ..
<DarkCircle> 기차역까지 ..
<markers> 그나저나 윈도우에서 되던게 같은방식으로 안드로이드 설정햇는데 안되네 리눅스에선;;
<drake_eb1ntu> 암튼 기브앤테이크에 슬램덩크나 드래곤볼 가져오세요
<markers> 헐..그런 귀한것을..
<drake_eb1ntu> 없으면 가져오지마여
<markers> 오오...구글신이시여
<markers> 드디어 구글교에 가입햇나이다 ㅠ_ㅠ
<markers> 이제 구글링 좀 어떻게 하는지 알겟네
<drake_eb1ntu> 아 작년에는 하와이분 한분 참석하셨었구나 세미나에
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 세미나 뿐 아니라 여기저기 많이 왔다갔다했죠 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 혹시 stardic 사용하시는분 계세요?
<Seony> 사전은 네이버 사전 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 아 정규식 까 먹엇네 특정 단어만 제외시키는게 ^[단어] 이런식이엇던가요?
<Seony> 네. 앞으로는 구글 검색을 이용하세요..
<Seony> 여기 묻는 것보다 구글에서 검색 때리는 게 더 빨라요
<suapapa> markers, kiki 같은 정규식 샌드박스? 를 써 보면 좋아요
<markers> 아는사람이 읍다 ㅎㄷ...구글에 다 이렇지 않을까요 이런거만 잇네 ㅠㅠ
<markers> kiki요?
<suapapa> sudo apt-get install kiki
<markers> 정규식 만들어주는 프로그램인가요?
<markers> '';;
<suapapa> https://twitter.com/suapapa/status/225514887298818048/photo/1
<suapapa> Sample text 쪽에 테스트할 문구 넣고 위쪽 Evaluate 쪽에 정규식을 넣은 다음에 누르면 어디서 맞는지 보기좋게 보여줘요.
<suapapa> 전 re 쓸 때 마다 아리까리할 때가 많아 자주 사용합니다.
<bridgebot> 김선생^java : 안녕들 하세요 :)
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 오늘부터 블소가 무료랍니다. 15렙까지만 ㅇ_ㅇ
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> o-ming : 음..
<bridgebot> o-ming : ibus에서 ESC눌럿을시 영어로 전환되게 할수있나요? 나비처럼~
<bridgebot> o-ming : 알고계시면좀 알려주세요~
<razGon_UNT> 안녕히 주무세요. 저는 잡니다..ㅎ
<samahui> 좋은 꿈들 꾸시고 포근하고 아늑한밤 되세요
<samahui_> ?
<bridgebot> o-ming : ..
<bridgebot> o-ming : 도움을 요합니다 ㅠ
<bridgebot> o-ming : 혹시 우분투에서 최근에 파일을 옴겼다거나 이동했다거나 삭제했다거나 한 기록같은게 남아있나요?
<autowiz_> 노틸러스 같은 gui 파일 관리자(보통 리눅 설치시 gui 로 보이는 파일 관리자) 창이
<oming> 창이??
<autowiz_> 켜져 있는 경우라면 실행취소 라는게 보였던것도 같은데 지금 11.10 테스트해보니 없네요
<oming> ... 음 그게 컴퓨터를 한번 껐다가 켜서;;
<oming> 분명윈도우에 Videos라는 폴더가 있었는데;; 지금 확인해 보니.. 어디론가 사라졌네요;
<oming> 잠결에 지웠나...
<autowiz_> ls -ald ~/Videos
<autowiz_> 결과는 어떻게 나오나요
<oming> 음.. 지금 사라진게 윈도우쪽에 있는 Video 폴더에욤;
<autowiz_> 마우스 만지다가 드레그 잘못되서 엉뚱한 디렉토리 가 있을 수도 있구요
<autowiz_> 윈됴라면 dir /a/s c:\videos 정도로
<autowiz_> 찾아보시는것도 방법일듯하네요
<oming> 저도 그래서 일단은 전체검사를 한번 해봤는데;; 안보이네요 ㅠ
<oming> 이런 제기럴.. 아예 지웠나..
<oming> 휴지통도 비웠는데 ㅠ
<autowiz_> T.T
<oming> 아후.. 지금껏 열심히 불법다운로드 했던영화가 한순간에 날라갔네 ㅠㅠ
<oming> .... ㅠㅠ 흑흑..
<oming> 일단 윈도로 가서 찾아봐야겠네요 ㅠ
<samahui> 태풍이 상륙했습니다. 출근길 조심히들 하세요 ^^
<samahui> 전 밤셈하다 더이상 못견디고 숙직실서 자고 왔습니다 ㅜㅜ 나이가 들어서 그런지 밤셈은 3일까지가 한계인거 같군요.
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷ 숙직실...
<razGon_web> 밤샘을 허가하는 그 회사가 놀랍군요.
<razGon_web> 능률은 거의 0인데.
<samahui> 일이 문제죠
<samahui> 시간은 없고
<samahui> 해야하는 일은 많고
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> 좋은 점은 아이들 안봐서 좋고.ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> ㅠ..ㅠ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> 슬픈 현실이군요.
<Seony> razGon_web, samahui, 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 태풍 올라온건가요? 어제 예상으로는 12시쯤 서울 지날거 같더니
<samahui> 빠르네요
<razGon_web> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 근데 태풍인데 바람은 안불고 비만 주구장창 오는군요.
<razGon_web> 광주에 어제 바람 엄청 불었습니다만, 비는 그리 많이 안왔습니다.
<samahui> 서울은 비만 무지막지하게 옵니다
<razGon_web> 제예상은 지금 올라간거 같습니다만, 문제는 장마전선과 같이 있다는 점이 문제죠.
<samahui> 네 보통 우리나라 오는 태풍은 올라오다 그 세가 약해져서 사라지거나 비만 뿌리고 마는 경우가 많은데
<samahui> 이번에는 장마전선 끌고 올라와서
<samahui> 엄청 강해졌다고 들은거 같네요
<samahui> 제가 실내라 몰랐는데
<samahui> 바람 심하다네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 방금 출근한 친구가 바람에 비에 너무 힘들었다네요.
<razGon_web> 자는데 문이 들썩거려서 무서웠습니다.
<razGon_web> 자꾸깨게 만들어서요.
<razGon_web> 문열고 잤습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 창문과 문을 열고 잘 잤으나 나름 추워서 또일어나고...ㅎㄷㄷ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-07-19
<markers> 안녕하세요
<Seony> markers, imsu, Hi
<markers> 안녕하세요
<markers> 밴시 라는 프로그램이 정확히 어떤 기능이 있는 프로그램인지 아시나요? 혹시
<Seony> 밴시 사이트를 보면 알겠죠. http://banshee.fm/
<markers> 마지막에 fm이네 'ㅅ';; 어디꺼지
<markers> samahui님 혹시 계시나요 'ㅅ'
<laen0k> 지금 계신분 있나요?
<markers> 네
<laen0k> 혹시 브릿지봇 언제 사라졌는지 알수 있을까요?
<markers> 음...제가 오늘 아침9시쯤에 접속했을때 이미 없었네요 'ㅅ'
<laen0k> 지금 계신분 있나요?~
<Seony> 네
<markers> 'ㅅ';;;
<laen0k> 아 서니님 계시군요~
<laen0k> 혹시 브릿지봇 언제즘 사라졌는지 알 수 있을까요?
<Seony> 음... 글쎄요. 저도 개인적으로 로그를 보관하진 않아서 확실히는 모르겠지만, 적어도 5시간 전까지만 해도 없었어요.
<Seony> 우분투 공식 기록을 보니까 브릿지봇이 마지막으로 메시지를 보냈던 시간이 나오네요
<laen0k> 헐 그래 오래요... 감사합니다
<Seony> 지금 로그를 보니깐요...
<markers> 저 혹시 머 좀 여쭈어봐도 될까요 =ㅅ=
<Seony> 마지막으로 브릿지봇이 메시지를 전송한 시간이 한국시간으로 23시네요.
<Seony> 아 아니다...
<Seony> 새벽 2시네요
<Seony> 한아얄씨쪽이 로그를 보관한다면, 대조를 해볼 수 있겠찌만...
<laen0k> 이런-.-;;; 이거 점검이 필요하겠네요 모니터링좀 해야겠어요
<bridgebot> reserve : HanIRC쪽에는
<bridgebot> reserve : 2:24에 o-ming님의 글을 마지막으로..
<bridgebot> reserve : [07/19 - 02:24] bridgebot: o-ming : 일단 윈도로 가서 찾아봐야겠네요 ㅠ
<bridgebot> reserve : 봇은 6:19에 퇴장했고요
<bridgebot> reserve: reserve : has left IRC (Ping timeout)
<bridgebot> reserve : 다시 돌아온건 10:33
<bridgebot> reserve : 그리고 제 시간은 지금 1:40
<bridgebot> reserve : 10:40
<bridgebot> reserve : -.-
<bridgebot> kfmes : 역시 능력자!
<bridgebot> reserve : kfmes: 넙죽
<bridgebot> kfmes : reserve, (__ )
<laen0k> 여러정보들 아주 감사합니다 오늘 한번 체크좀 해야겠네요 ㅋ
<markers> 아 리눅스 아이콘이 왜 깨지는지 모르겟네 ㅠ
<markers> xchat으로 irc 접속할려니 엄청 느리네요 ;;; 한 5분정도 뻐기다 접속하네 =ㅅ=;;
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> blueguy_office : 흠.
<markers> 안녕하세요..
<laen0k_> help
<yemharc> ?
<markers> 혹시 오픈오피스 쓰시는분 계시나요?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 리버오피스는 씁니다만
<markers> 제가 어떻게 검색하다보니 오픈오피스가 MS오피스 호환도 된다던데 맞나요?
<yemharc> 요샌 대부분 호환되요
<yemharc> 근데 100% 호환이냐......하면 그건 또 아니지만요
<markers> 음..
<yemharc> 여튼 IE 전용 사이트에 크롬으로 들어가듯 깨지진 않아요
<Seony> yemharc: 레티나 어때요? 눈 좀 부시죠? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 어......... 제가 찍어놓은 사진들이 스냅샷이 되 버렸어요 (.......)
<markers> 암튼 오픈오피스 공홈으로 가서 다운로드 받을려는데 안되네요 -_-;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> markers: 리버오피스 받으세요
<yemharc> 오픈오피스 포크인데 요샌 이게 더 많이 쓰여요
<yemharc> Seony: 아니 정말....... 사진이 작아졌어요;;
<yemharc> 확대하니 뭉개지고;;
<markers> libreoffice 말씀하시는건가요?
<Seony> 그래요? 그게 레티나라고 해도, 현실적인 사이즈로 변환해서 보여준다고 하는거 같던데 그게 아니었나보네요
<yemharc> markers: 네
<Seony> markers: 네. 그게 리버오피스. 검색 좀 해보세요.
<markers> 설치는 되어있는데
<yemharc> Seony: 아뇨 그런 문제가 아니라, 보정을 해 줘도 원본이 워낙 작으니 커버가 안되나봐요;;
<markers> 흠..; 오픈오피스가 호환된다고 해서
<Seony> markers: 앞으로 검색 안해보시고 무조건 질문 날리시면 경고 드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 헐...검색하고서 안되서 여쭈어보는건데..
<Seony> 리버오피스가 그게 맞는지 검색을 해보셨다구요?
<markers> 전 읽기를 리브레 라고 읽어서;
<Seony> libreoffice 리버오피스 이렇게만 검색해도 제대로 나와요.
<yemharc> markers: http://goo.gl/xA5zq
<yemharc> 결과에서 네번째 봐보세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이쪽은 펜 3 1.4ghz 듀얼 에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우니도우즈 7 설치 중입니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<laen0k> 아... 결국 가야할게 가셨군요....
<laen0k> 노트북 하드디스크가 드디어 사망하셨습니다;;;;
<markers> 밥 먹고 왔습니다
<markers> 허...사망...ㄸ
<laen0k> 몇일동안은 bridgebot 못돌릴것 같아요
<laen0k> usb 하나 사가지고 linux 설치해볼까 생각중이네요
<yemharc> 허.........
<yemharc> 인천공항 자기부상철도 이름 공모전 최우수상이 인천공항 자기부상철도....................
<markers> 저 이번에 민트 리눅스 설치한다고 usb로 설치햇는데
<markers> usb로 그냥 iso넣으면 안되고 별로의 프로그램을 이용해서 iso 카피해야되더군요 -ㅅ-;;
<yemharc> 그야 그냥 넣으면 데이터 파일일 뿐이니까요;;
<yemharc> 부트영역도 필요하고, 부팅한 다음 커널이미지도 불러올 수 있어야 하고.......
<markers> 저랑 옆에 외쿡인 친구는 그것도 모르고 그냥 넣어서 막 햇는데 안되서 고생 좀 햇네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 그 왜, 옛날에 윈도우CD 굽는거랑 같은 원리에요
<yemharc> 그냥 iso 넣으면 안 되는거랑 똑같죠
<markers> 옛날엔 어려서 그냥 정품컴퓨터만 집에서 사줘서 경험이 없는 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 음
<laen0k> 오... 저도 민트리눅스 한번 해볼까요 ㅋ 근데 어차피 콘솔로만 쓸거라-.-
<markers> 전 처음에 우분투 설치할려고 했는데 외쿡인 친구녀석이 어디사이트더라;; 무슨 외쿡 리눅스 리서치 사이트 보여주더니
<laen0k> 걍 우분투로 하고 민트는 다음에 ㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 요새 6개월정도 앞서고 있다고 그래서 추천해줫어요
<laen0k> 콘솔이라 의미가 크게 없어요 나중에 x쓸일 있으면 시도해봐야겠네요
<yemharc> 민트가 데탑용으로는 우분투보다 좀 더 편합니다.
<yemharc> 우분투에서 여러가지 이유로 포함시키지 않은 편의성 기능까지 모조리 제공해 주거든요
<yemharc> 예를들면 상용 드라이버가 자동으로 설치되어 있다던가, 플래쉬 플러그인이 이미 설치되어 있다던가......
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 점심들 맛나게 드셨어요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> ^^
<markers> 그냥저냥 제육볶음 먹엇는데
<samahui> 맛있었겠네요
<samahui> 전 어제에 이어서 닭요리 먹었습니다.
<markers> 어제 바에 처음가서 술 먹었는데 해장해야되는데 다들 제육볶음 먹는다해서 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<markers> samahui님 지금 현재 민트시죠?
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 민트 입니다
<markers> 혹시 미테 작업표시줄이라고 해야되나; 메뉴 있는 표시줄 그래픽 안 깨지시나요?
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 근데 전 민트 mate버젼이라
<samahui> 다를껄요?
<markers> 아..
<samahui> 아! 그리고 amrkers님 인터넷 느린건
<samahui> 혹시 랜카드가 realteck 아니세요?
<markers> 아 전 처음 부팅하면 멀쩡한데 어느순간 창 열거나 그러니깐 아이콘이랑 미테 작업표시줄 깨져서 표현되서;;;
<markers> 음;
<samahui> 간혹 드라이버 문제로 그럴수 있다네요
<samahui> 드라이버 검색해서 새로 설치해보세요
<markers> 확인을 해봐야겟네요 랜카드는;
<samahui> 그래픽 깨지는건 우선 테마를 바꿔보세요
<markers> 이것저것 만져보다 테마 있는거까지는 확인해서 바꾸고도 해봤는데 같은 현상이예요;
<markers> 어제 오늘 계속 검색중인데 저랑 비슷한 현상을 겪은분이 없는듯 싶네여 ㅠㅠ 다들 한글 깨짐 관련 글만 있고;;
<samahui> 패널 그래픽이 깨지는건 아직까지 경험을 해본적이 없어서 ㅎㅎ;;
<markers> 일단 프로그램 아이콘이 다 깨져서 나와요;
<samahui> 깨진다는게
<markers> 음..
<samahui> 그림이 문게지던가 번지던가 그런식으로 말그대로 깨지는 건가요?
<samahui> 아니면 그냥 그림이 안보이던가 물음표 뜨는 그런건가요?
<samahui> 뭉게지고
<samahui> 번지는건
<markers> 네 부분적으로 표현되거나 혹은 그냥 네모의 하햫게 된 그림 -ㅅ-?;; 머 이런식으로
<markers> 번지는건 아니구요
<samahui> 그래픽 문제라 그래픽카드 문제이거나 드라이버 문제일 확율이 높아서요 그런건 그래픽 카드 드라이버를 설치해보거나 아니면 카드자체를 바꿔보시라고 밖에는
<samahui> 대답을 못들이겠네요
<samahui> 근데 그런식이면
<samahui> 깨졌다기 보다는
<samahui> 아이콘 표시를 못해주는거 같은데
<markers> 약간 그런것도 잇구
<markers> 미테 작업표시줄 같은거는
<markers> 테마가 약간 회색인데
<markers> 그냥 하얀 네모박스로 일자로 쭉 표시 ;; 띄워져 있는 프로그램이 있으면 어느정도 거기에 자리를 차지해야되는데 그거 표현이 안됨 그냥;
<samahui> 패널에서 마우스 우클릭하고
<samahui> 속성한번 보세요
<samahui> 어떻게 되어있나
<markers> pannel setting 말씀하시는거 맞으시죠?
<samahui> 혹시 한글 언어팩 설치 잘 않되셨어요?
<samahui> 한글로 셋팅해놓았으면 거의 한글로 나올텐데
<markers> 설정은 햇는데 몇개부분은 영어 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 다른거 하지마시고 우선 언어지원 설정부터 다시 해보세요
<markers> 언어팩은 괜찮은거 같아요 오히려 가끔은 영어로 되어있는게 편할때도 있음 @_@
<samahui> 그게
<samahui> 폰트 안맞아서 깨지는 수도 있어서요
<samahui> ㅡㅡ
<markers> 흠..
<samahui> 그리고 아이콘테마
<samahui> 소프트웨어 관리자에서 찾아서
<samahui> 설치해보세요
<samahui> 추가로 설치하던가 기존꺼 지우고 새로 다시 설치하던가
<samahui> 그리고 바꿔줘보고 그래도 깨지면
<samahui> 아마도 그래픽 쪽 문제 같은데요
<markers> 네 일단 해볼게요
<laen0k> usb 주문했으니 2~3일 내로 복구해보겠습니다
<markers> 음;;;
<markers> 제가 lspci | grep -i ethernet 이명령어 이용해서 랜카드 찾아봤는데
<markers> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
<markers> 이렇게 나오는데 랜카드가 marvell 인가요 -ㅅ-?;;
<drake_eb1ntu> 네
<markers> 처음듣는거네;
<drake_eb1ntu> 헐?
<drake_eb1ntu> 거기선 ARM 기반 MCU도 만드는곳인데..
<lyuso> 마벨
<markers> 제가 하드웨어쪽은 전혀 몰라서...
<lyuso> 유명하죠
<markers> 아는곳이라고는 리얼텍 -ㅅ-;;
<lyuso> 마벨에서는 CCFL 컨트롤러도 만듭니다!
<drake_eb1ntu> 레알텤은 싸죠
<yemharc> 아오......
<drake_eb1ntu> y
<markers> 흠;; 랜카드를 알았으니 드라이버를 설치해야되는건가 ;
<yemharc> 요즘 IDE 툴은 왜들 이럴까요
<drake_eb1ntu> 마벨은 랜카드 잘 잡히는걸로 아는뎅
<markers> 무얼 쓰셧길래;
<drake_eb1ntu> IDE툴은 emacs밖에 없는것 아니었어!?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 헐...
<lyuso> emacs 에서 빵
<yemharc> 아니 지금 엑스코드가 #include 아래 첫 라인의 3글자를 인식을 못해요
<yemharc> 그리고 그건 OS고요
<yemharc> (......)
<markers> ~_~
<drake_eb1ntu> 음..
<markers> 첫라인 세글자라고 하면 #in  ??
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 그러니까.......
<yemharc> #include <stdio.h>를 했으면
<drake_eb1ntu> 설마 잉코딩때문에 그런건 아니것지..
<yemharc> 그 다음 코드 라인에 MyClass class .......라고 하면 lass라는 타입따윈 없슴
<yemharc> 이런 식으로......
<drake_eb1ntu> 새로 작성하는거야? 아니면 받아온 코드?
<yemharc> 인코딩은 불러오는 순간 강제로 UTF-8에 LF로 바꾸게 해놨어요
<yemharc> 받은거요
<markers> 'ㅅ';;
<drake_eb1ntu> 음
<drake_eb1ntu> 그럼 새로 작성하고 복붙
<yemharc> ㄲ
<drake_eb1ntu> 함 해보고 잘 안되면 다른 문제고
<drake_eb1ntu> 잘 되면 잉코딩 문제고
<markers> 아 영어에서 GG인가 -_-; 드라이버 받을려니 죄다 영어사이트네 ㄸ...
<drake_eb1ntu> 랜카드는 잡혀있을건데
<drake_eb1ntu> markers: sudo dhclient
<markers> 무슨 명령어인가요
<markers> 'ㅅ'?
<drake_eb1ntu> dhcp client요
<yemharc> 이뭐..........
<yemharc> 진짜 인코딩인가!
<drake_eb1ntu> ㅇㅇ
<markers> 되시나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_eb1ntu> 그런경우 많아
<drake_eb1ntu> 그게
<drake_eb1ntu> DOS/Unix 인코딩도 다르고 해서
<yemharc> ........역시 VS가 악의 축인듯
<yemharc> VS도 UTF-8인데..........
<yemharc> signed라 그런가.......
<drake_eb1ntu> 일단 같은 UTF8이라고 해서 안심하면 안됨
<drake_eb1ntu> CR/LF라는 복병도 있음
<markers> 저 혹시 아까 명령어 알려주신거 치면 좀 많이 걸리나요? ~_~?
<yemharc> 그것까지 다 맞춰놓은거였거든요;;
<drake_eb1ntu> markers: dhclient 해서 오래 걸리면 랜카드는 일단 있는걸로 인식한다는 얘기에요
<markers> 그렇군요
<drake_eb1ntu> 랜카드 없으면 0.1초만에 지랄함
<markers> 먼가 인터넷 속도가 너무 안 나는거 같아서
<markers> samahui님이 랜카드랑 드라이버 체크해보셔라고해서
<drake_eb1ntu> yemharc: 사실 vs보다 xcode가 악의춬
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<markers> 엑스코드가 왜...
<yemharc> 아 참고삼아......... VS 2010에서 인텔리센스가 자체 DB를 만들어서 속도가 완전 똥인데
<drake_eb1ntu> yemharc: 넌 잡스를 어떻게 생각하냐
<yemharc> 인텔리센스를 램디스크에서 돌리면 무지 빨라집니다.
<yemharc> 잡스요?
<drake_eb1ntu> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 어.......... 굳이 말하면 악덕사장 (......)
<drake_eb1ntu> 골수 애플빠는 잡스를 싫어하는데
<drake_eb1ntu> 왜 애플빠면 잡스를 좋아한다고 생각할까
<yemharc> 뭐, 픽사에서 사회 물좀 먹고 온 뒤에는 [괜찮아] 지긴 했는데
<yemharc> 젋은시절은 그냥 무개념 벼락부자
<markers> 'ㅅ';; 왜.?
<drake_eb1ntu> 5살 많은 형이 다 해놓은거 지가 다 해먹고
<yemharc> 잡스 젋은시절은 그냥 무개념 벼락부자에요
<yemharc> 개념도 없고 양심도 없고
<yemharc> 좀 거칠게 말하면 그냥 망나니
<drake_eb1ntu> 램 32기가 밬아놓으니까 쓸만하네
<markers> 음,.
<markers> 랜카드는 확인햇고 드라이버 설치 되어있는지 확인하는방법이 있을려나요 -_-
<drake_eb1ntu> ㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> 회사컴 8기가 집컴 32기가
<drake_eb1ntu> 테스트용은 256메가
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> 커널컴파일 4시간 걸리고
<yemharc> 4시간 쩌네;;
<yemharc> 임베디드용 커널일거 아니에요?
<yemharc> 뺄거 다 뺸거;;
<samahui> marvell Tukon 랜카드가 커널불량으로
<samahui> 속도가 안나오거나 안되는 경우가 많은가 보네요
<samahui> 잉? markers님 나가신건가요?
<samahui> 헉
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 태풍 지나가니까 날씨가 상쾌하게 변하는 군요
<samahui> 햇살들고
<samahui> 바람불고
<samahui> 좋네요
<samahui> 오전까지 태풍 불었다는게 거짓말 같아요
<yemharc> 서울은 비온다 비온다 하면서 몇일째 안와요 'ㅁ'............
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> drake_eb1ntu: 램이 16그램이 되니까 "쓸만해" 졌어요
<samahui> 저도 서울인데요 ㅎㅎ
<markers> oh my god... suddenly i cant type koean and all mode display english -_-;;
<samahui> 아침에는 완전 쏟아졌는걸요
<samahui> 언어팩 설정 다시 하세요 한국어팩 설치안되있으면 설치하고 영어랑 같이 있다면 한글이 위로 오게
<samahui> 그리고 전체 시스템에 적용
<drake_eb1ntu> ㅋㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> 사실 난
<drake_eb1ntu> 램 사용량 1/4도 안됨..
<markers> input type nabi right?
<samahui> 저도 노트북은 다 16기가나 8기가 로 맞춰 놨는데
<samahui> 그다지 다쓰는 경우는 없군요
<drake_eb1ntu> 예외는
<drake_eb1ntu> hadoop
<samahui> 프로그밍 하고 컴파일 시켜놓고 3D 내더링 시키고
<samahui> 그래도 다 쓰지 않는 듯 한데요
<drake_eb1ntu> 32그람인데
<drake_eb1ntu> 하둡만 돌리면 메모리부좈 뜸
<samahui> 지금 채팅에 쓰는 이 노트북만 램인 낮아요 ㅋ
<samahui> 지금 이 노트북은 오래된거라
<samahui> ddr2 구하기 귀찮아서
<samahui> 걍 2기가 체로 쓰고 있죠
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<drake_eb1ntu> 오호라 ddr2라니
<samahui> 이건 버벅임이 많더군요
<drake_eb1ntu> 전 64메가로도 잘 썼어요
<samahui> 지금 채팅하는 이 노트북만 듀얼코어에요
<drake_eb1ntu> 400mhz
<samahui> 64메가 쓰던건 sdr 때죠
<drake_eb1ntu> Celeron 400 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ddr2는 그래도 듀얼이에요
<samahui> 듀얼 2.4기가 짜리
<samahui> 노트북
<samahui> ㅋ
<samahui> 지금 현역으로 쓰는것중 가장 고물이죠
<samahui> 다른 노트북은 다 쿼드 이상
<drake_eb1ntu> 셀러론400에 하드 1.2기가인데 우분투 10.04 깔아서..
<samahui> 버벅이지 않나요?
<drake_eb1ntu> gui만 아니면 뭐..
<samahui> 전 최근에 잠들어 있던 A31p라는 TP에다가
<samahui> 우분투 12.04R깔았다가
<samahui> 버벅임에 못이겨 밀어 버렸는데요
<samahui> ㅋ
<Markers> 아이고 갑자기 영문으로 다 나와서 당황햇네요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_eb1ntu> DOS 짱
<drake_eb1ntu> ODOS 짱입니다
<samahui> 도스도 발전하고 발전해서 나중에 그래픽 인터패이스 있는 놈도 나왔었는데
<samahui> 기억이 안나네요
<samahui> 이름이
<drake_eb1ntu> warp는 도스 아니구요..
<samahui> Sky OS인가 그렇게 기억하는데
<drake_eb1ntu> dr-dos
<Markers> ms도스 -ㅅ-?
<samahui> 아니요 도스 가 있어요 warp말고요
<samahui> OS 2 말고요
<samahui> 네
<drake_eb1ntu> mdir
<samahui> Sky OS 맞을 꺼예요
<drake_eb1ntu> 오옹
<drake_eb1ntu> 도스에선 emacs 안돌아가나
<Markers> 음... 언어 설정에서 한글로 바꾸면 모든 아이콘이라든지 그런것들 다 한글로 바뀌나요 원래 -_-?
<drake_eb1ntu> 눼
<yemharc> drake_eb1ntu: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs-fr/EmacsForDOS
<samahui> 최근에 제 인생에서 최초로 구입했던 노트북 구해서
<Markers> 음;; 전 바뀐것도 잇고 안 바뀐것도 잇는데 ;;
<samahui> 팬1 150 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> 시발?
<samahui> 거기에 예전 리눅스 깔아 썼죠
<drake_eb1ntu> 어우 깜짝이야
<drake_eb1ntu> 있었어
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 한글언어팩 제대로 설치 안하면 영문 기준으로 나오고 약간 한글 나오죠
<samahui> 부분 한글이 아니라
<samahui> 언어팩 제대로 설치하면 몇개 빼고는 다 한글 입니다.
<Markers> 음 ~_~
<Markers> 혹시 한글화 된 화면 같은거 볼수 있을까요
<samahui> 위 메뉴 눌러보세요
<Markers> 영어도 잇고 한글도 잇어요 'ㅅ';;
<samahui> 장소 시스템 프로그램 부분은 다 한글로 나와야 정상이죠
<samahui> 뭔가 설치시 잘못하신거 같은데요
<samahui> 차라리 OS다시 설치 해보시죠?
<samahui> 그게 잴 빠를거 같은데
<Markers> 헐.......
<samahui> 인터넷 연결 상태에서 설치하시고
<Markers> 그런 무서운 말씀을 ㄸㄷ;
<samahui> 민트13의 경우 설치하자마자 다른거 설치보다 업그레이드 부터 해주세요
<drake_eb1ntu> 젠투 쓰세요 무난하게
<Markers> 지금 팔랑귀라서 한달도 안되서 우분투랑 페도라랑 쿠분투랑 이것저것 다 설치해본듯 ~_~;;
<drake_eb1ntu> 그러니까 무난하게 젠투 한번 써보시면
<samahui> 개발도 하실꺼면
<samahui> 젠투도 좋고
<drake_eb1ntu> 어떤걸 써야할지 감이 오죠
<samahui> 조금 쉽게 쓰려면 우분투 그냥 쓰시고
<drake_eb1ntu> 설치하는데만 열심히 보름 정도면 될거에요
<samahui> 그냥 데탑처럼 쓰려면 영화보고, 인터넷하고  그러면 민트
<samahui> 자신에게 맞게 쓰세요
<drake_eb1ntu> 그러니까 Markers 님은 자기한테 맞는 어떤걸 못 찾으시는듯 하니까요
<samahui> 제가 봤을때는
<samahui> 도움도 많이 찾으시고 하는걸 봐서
<samahui> 많이 알려지고 자료도 많이 찾을 수 있는 OS가 좋을듯해요
<samahui> 그냥 우분투 쓰세요
<Markers> 현재 먼가 좋은지도 모르는상태라서 ㅠㅠ
<drake_eb1ntu> netBSD를 추천해 드리면 분명 제 전화번호를 물어보실듯 하고..
<drake_eb1ntu> '너 워디여 시벌놈 디질줄알아라잉'이라고 차분하게 말씀을 하시것지요
<Markers> 덜덜..
<samahui> 걍 우분투 쓰세요
<drake_eb1ntu> 12.04에 Gnome3로만 바까서 쓰는걸 추천해유
<Markers> 음 일단 현재는 민트니깐 민트에 일단 해보고 바꾸든지 해볼게요 ㅠ
<Markers> 어차피 회사컴에서 하는거라..
<drake_eb1ntu> 전 xubuntu를 추천하는데..
<drake_eb1ntu> 우리 사장님도 xubuntu
<Markers> 코딩에 지장만 없으면 당분간 계속 쓸수는 있는데
<drake_eb1ntu> 쥐분투
<Markers> 민트가 우분투랑 같은 패키지 쓴다고 들엇는데 맞지 않나요? 우분투랑 같은 명령어 쓰면 될거 같은데
<drake_eb1ntu> 혹은 酒분투
<yemharc> drake_eb1ntu: 회사 키트 또 언제 나와요?
<Markers> 음... 혹시나 잘못되었나 싶어서 터미널에서 sudo apt-get install language-pack-ko language-pack-gnome-ko language-pack-gnome-ko-base 이렇게 쳤습니다만.
<Markers> 다 최신이라네요 ;ㅁ;
<drake_eb1ntu> 회사 키트
<drake_eb1ntu> 128?
<drake_eb1ntu> M32?
<yemharc> 암거나 공부할만한거요
<drake_eb1ntu> 공부할만한거라..
<drake_eb1ntu> 2440 괜찮아보이는데
<drake_eb1ntu> S3C2440이라고.. 400mhz ARM9
<drake_eb1ntu> (재고처리 하려는게 아니라 2440 자료가 제일 많음)
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 딱히 재고처리여도 상관없어요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 내일 일 끝나고 찾아갈까요?
<yemharc> 내일은 일단 야근 없으니까
<markers_> 음 -ㅅ-;
<markers_> 6kbits/sec 속도면 느린건가요 -_-?;
<drake_eb1ntu> 오?
<drake_eb1ntu> 그러셔
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<drake_eb1ntu> 음
<drake_eb1ntu> 2440이
<drake_eb1ntu> 일단 터치LCD가 붙어있어
<yemharc> 우엨ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<magshim> 안녕하세요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<magshim> 질문이 있어요!
<magshim> 우분투가 깔린 하드말고
<magshim> 다른하드를 숨기거나
<magshim> 접속하는데 암호를 걸고싶은데
<magshim> 어떤 방향으로 알아봐야 할까요?
<markers> 저의 짧은 지식으로는 그냥 외장하드를 구하다가 쓰시는게 낫지 않으실까요 개인적으로 하드를 쓰고 싶다는 말씀처럼 들리는데
<magshim> 사실은
<magshim> 윈도우가 깔린 하드를
<magshim> 숨기고 싶거든요
<magshim> 음
<magshim> 12버전 알트+f2 랑 이전버전 알트+f2랑 기능이 다른가요?
<drake_eb1ntu> 음
<drake_eb1ntu> unity와 gnome 차이라고 보시면 되구요
<magshim> 움 감사합니다
<drake_eb1ntu> 하드디스크를 부팅시 grub에서 안나오게 하시려는건가요? 아니면 파일관리자에서?
<drake_eb1ntu> yemharc: 내일 우리 사장 오후에 없을듯
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 미팅가요?
<drake_eb1ntu> 강의
<yemharc> 아하
<magshim> 두개다 방법이 있는건가요?
<yemharc> 어? 강의 끝나지 않았어요?
<yemharc> 또 다른 강의?
<drake_eb1ntu> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 흠
<drake_eb1ntu> 부팅시 안나오게 하는 방법은 grub.cfg를 수정하면 되고요
<yemharc> 아쉽네. 간만에 셋이 장보고 갈까 했는데......
<magshim> 아하 넵!
<drake_eb1ntu> 파일관리자에서 안 나오게 하는 방법은.. 못 쓰게 하는것 말고는 없겠네요
<magshim> 그렇군요! 정말 감사합니다!
<yemharc> 음 근데 왜 윈도우 접근(?)을 못 하게 하시려는건지.......
<drake_eb1ntu> yemharc: 그냥 대충 보면 되지
<magshim> 사실은 단속을 피하기 위해...
<yemharc> 아하;;
<drake_eb1ntu> 단속 피하시려면
<drake_eb1ntu> 하드랙 사셔서요
<magshim> 네
<yemharc> 어...... 근데 단속이면 그냥 리눅스로 부팅해놓고 커널컴파일 하나 돌려줘도 그냥 넘어갈텐데요 (....)
<drake_eb1ntu> 아예 들고가시면 돼요
<drake_eb1ntu> 근데 뭐
<drake_eb1ntu> 단속 뜨면 그냥 중소기업같은 경우는
<magshim> 넹
<drake_eb1ntu> 그냥 문닫고
<drake_eb1ntu> 까페 고고싱 ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<magshim> 그냥 막 들어와도
<yemharc> drake_eb1ntu: 그러고 보니 궁금한게 있는데
<nilptr> 직급이 높으신 분인가.
<yemharc> 이분투 강의장에 있는 윈도 전부 정품이죠?
<magshim> 들어오지 말라고 하고 문닫아도 되요?
<drake_eb1ntu> 아뇨 뭐 다들 단속떴다고 하면 그러지 않나요?
<nilptr> 알아서 위에서 다 처리할텐데.
<magshim> 전 아직 경험이 없어서 ㅠ
<drake_eb1ntu> 회사 문 잠그고 까페갔다 오던데
<nilptr> 벌써 준비를 하시는가
<magshim> 얼마전에 회사로 경고장이 왔더라구요
<drake_eb1ntu> 아니면 진짜로 grr네 회사처럼
<drake_eb1ntu> 컴터를 켜면 GUI가 안 나오는..
<nilptr> 듀얼부팅만 아니면 그렇게 속속들이 안 볼텐데.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<magshim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그러면 저도 못써요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_eb1ntu> 컴터가 400대 있는데 윈도우 박스는 왜 20개밖에 없습니까
<drake_eb1ntu> 아니 gui도 안 나오는데 왜 그럽니까
<drake_eb1ntu> 일이 되나요? 하고 있는데 기계식 키보드 소리
<magshim> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> "당신 눈엔 이게 도스로 보이오?"
<nilptr> 컴터가 사백대 정도 되는 회사가..
<magshim> 전 듀얼로 만들어놨거든요
<magshim> 혹시나와서 단속할때
<magshim> 윈도우 설치해놓은 하드를 아예 안보이게 하고싶은데
<magshim> 다행이 하드가 핫스왑이 되서
<magshim> 하드를 빼낼 시간이 있으면 좋겠네요
<drake_eb1ntu> 차라리 듀얼 하지 마시고..
<magshim> 넹
<drake_eb1ntu> 윈도우 쓰시고 서버를 쓰세요
<magshim> 그건 뭔가요?
<drake_eb1ntu> 찝어서 단속 나오면 grr네 회사만큼 시스템이 되어있지 않은 이상에야 무조건 걸리고요
<drake_eb1ntu> 광역으로 단속 나오면 아예 방송이 나오잖아요
<magshim> 음 그렇군요
<magshim> 저흰 작은 회사라
<drake_eb1ntu> 괜히 그런걸로 신경써봤자에요 ㅋㅋ
<nilptr> 윈도우 진짜 싫다..
<magshim> 빌딩전체로 방송이 나오면 좋으련만
<drake_eb1ntu> 저희도 작은 회사고.. 두분만 윈도우를 쓰시죠
<nilptr> 그래픽 성능만 아니면 진짜..
<drake_eb1ntu> 그 윈도우는.. 노트붘 살때 이미 라이센싱이 된것
<drake_eb1ntu> yemharc: 궁금한거 언제 물어볼겨
<yemharc> 읭
<magshim> 아무튼 친절한 답변 정말 감사합니당
<yemharc> drake_eb1ntu: 이분투 강의장에 있는 윈도 전부 정품이죠? (4시 5분)
<drake_eb1ntu> 읭
<nilptr> ...
<drake_eb1ntu> 흠
<drake_eb1ntu> 아니지
<drake_eb1ntu> 등록정보 보면 무한공유 어쩌고 나와
<yemharc> 아항;;;
<markers> 음 -ㅅ-;; wine으로 ie 설치가 6까지만 지원하나요?
<drake_eb1ntu> 어차피 그런것 준비해놓는 비용이랑 걸려서 그때 준비하는 비용이랑 크게 차이가 없을거라
<drake_eb1ntu> 신경안쓰는 모양이여
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 과연
<drake_eb1ntu> 신고하면 포상금 준대냐? ㅋㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> 포상금 반띵할 정도 아니면 신고하지마라 귀찮다
<Seony> yemharc: 서블라임 샀습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 오옹
<Seony> 발사믹 목업도 샀어요
<yemharc> 저도 일단 설치만 해놓고 결제는 차일피일 미루고 있는데
<drake_eb1ntu> 배고파
<yemharc> ㅋ
<youngjinsama> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<magshim> 출출하네여
<drake_eb1ntu> 튀김을 좀 사올까..
<razGon_web> 저는 광주에 유명한 통닭 먹으려구요.
<razGon_web> 수일통닭이라고.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 서울의 둘둘치킨 급.ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 지금 아이스 초코 마시고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 시원하니 좋군요
<razGon_web> 아웅~!!! 부럽당!!~!!~!~!!!~
<samahui> 태풍 넘어가니 다시 덥내요
<drake_eb1ntu> 조안나골드가 짱인디
<razGon_web> 울마눌은 그런거허락안함..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 서울은 울 학교 앞의
<drake_eb1ntu> 구구쿠라스타
<samahui> 삼성통닭이 최고죠
<razGon_web> 투게더를 아이스 초코에 띄워 먹는..
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 일명 타이타닉 초코샷
<samahui> 투게더에 탄산음료 타 먹어 보셨는지
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 이것도 잼있죠
<samahui> 폭발~
<razGon_web> 거품...ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 의외로 바닐라와 초코가 어울림.ㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> 투게더에는 당연히 맼주 아니었던가
<razGon_web> 크억~!
<samahui> 바닐라나 호두 아이스크림에 초코시럽 얹어서 생크림 얹어서 먹으면
<samahui> 크
<samahui> 살찌죠 !
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> fat free가 무지방인지 몰라서
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> "살쪄도 괜찮다 이거냐" 라고 물었다가 개쪽
<samahui> 아이스초코 마시는 데 너무 션해서인지 초코가 안녹아 바스락 씹히는 군요
<yemharc> 호화로운 분들.......
<yemharc> .......어제 점심부터 굶었는데 orz
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> drake_eb1ntu: free가 앞에 붙는 거랑 뒤에 붙는 거랑 뜻이 정 반대에요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_eb1ntu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> '무'지방 같은 표현은 전부 뒤에 붙나요?
<drake_eb1ntu> beer free면 뭐죠
<lyuso> 딩딩
<drake_eb1ntu> free beer 공짜 맼주
<drake_eb1ntu> beer free 맼주 없음?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그런 표현은 없지만 굳이 해석을 하자면, 맥주 금지 정도 되겠죠
<yemharc> 음....... 그럼 '없음' 혹은 '금지' 등이 되는건가요
<Seony> 한국사람이 미국와서 곤란한 경우를 많이 겪는게, Smoke Free거든요..
<yemharc> 아하....... 그건 금연이란 말이군요 (.....)
<Seony> 금연 구역에 Smoke Free라고 적혀있는데, 그걸 담배 펴도 되는 지역인줄 알고 폈다가 경찰한테 잡혀가서 문제 생기는 경우가 종종 있죠.
<drake_eb1ntu> free smoke면 맘대로 펴라
<Seony> 네. 그런 셈이죠. Free Smoking
<drake_eb1ntu> smoke free면 연기뿜으믄뒤진다
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> "야 너 아이스크림 그렇게 처먹다 살찌면 어떻게 하냐"
<drake_eb1ntu> "이거 fat free임 상관없삼"
<drake_eb1ntu> "뭐라고? 이자식 살쪄도 된다는거냐"
<drake_eb1ntu> free fat <> fat free
<yemharc> 좋은거 배웠습니다
<yemharc> 단어가 간단한데 위치에 따라 틀려지니 모르면 피해보기 딱 좋네요
<yemharc> 더더군다나 free면 (.....)
<Seony> 저게 이해를 해야하는 게 아니라, 배워하는 것이라는게 문제죠...
<Seony> 안가르쳐주면 알 수 없는....
<drake_eb1ntu> opensource free라면 windows okay라는 뜻이군요
<Seony> 윈도우즈에도 오픈소스 프로그램을 쓸 수 있으니, 상용 프로그램만 OK라는 뜻이겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어?!
<Seony> 와이프가 Tumi에서 놋북가방 하나 사준다는데... 가죽이냐 천이냐 고민되네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 가죽이 좀더 안전할 수 있겠지만 좀 무겁습니다
<samahui> 무조건 천으로 가세요
<Seony> 와이프는 천이 예쁘다고 하고... 저는 가죽이 뽀대나니까 가죽이 끌리네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 가죽->좀더 단단하고 오래가고 뽀대난다 but 무겁고 투박함
<samahui> 천->이쁘다 가볍다 싸다 but 왠지 불안하고 안정적이지 못하다
<samahui> 전 예전이면 무조건 가죽 샀었는데
<samahui> 그전에 alienware 들고다녔을때 가죽가방에 넣었더니
<samahui> 가방만 10키로는 되보여서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 어깨 빠지는줄 알았어요
<samahui> 그담부터는 가죽보다 천가방을 선호해요
<samahui> 거기다 천가방이 이쁜게 많더군요
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요. 좀 얇은거 살려구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 노스페이스 배낭 메고다니는데, 너무 후질그레하다고 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 내부에 충격흠수 능력만 갖춰진 가방이면
<samahui> 천으로된 사이드백도 이쁘고 괜찮아요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 노트북 크기가 크면 백팩으로 가시고요
<samahui> 어깨 빠져요
<samahui> 안빠져도 노트북 이리저리 부딛혀서 망가져요 ㅋ
<Seony> 백팩은 좀 애들같이 보여서요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 좀 큼직한 사이드백에 노트북 넣고 댕기는데
<Seony> 일단 사이드백으로, 투미 아니면 발리에서 봐야겠네요
<samahui> 이쁜거 잘사세요 ^^
<Seony> 넵 감사합니다.
<samahui> 이제 두시간 후면
<samahui> 베트맨 다크나이트 라이즈 를 봅니다
<samahui> 기대 만땅 중입니다. 전편 다크나이트 정도만 나와줘도 만족할듯 ^^
<markers> 앤 애서웨이가 나왓기때문에 기대하셔도 될듯 싶어요 @_@;;
<samahui> 켓우먼은 예전 미쉘이 최고 였죠 라고 생각하다가
<samahui> 잭니콜슨의 조커 이상의 조커를 보여준 히스레인저를 보고
<samahui> 앤도 기대를 하고 있습니다
<yemharc> 음;
<yemharc> 윈도 가상머신에 2코어랑 8그램을 주니 테라 풀옵이 돌아가는군요 (.........)
<samahui> 사양만 좋으면 요즘 가상머신 왠만한 데탑 성능 나오죠
<yemharc> 네;; 조금 놀랬습니다
<samahui> 저도 노트북에서 가상머신으로 윈도우 돌려서 거기서 VS개발하는걸요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 하긴 크라이시스2 풀옵이 평균 50프레임으로 돌아가니........
<markers> vs라고 하시면?
<samahui> 제 노트북이 좀 강력한 놈이기는 해요
<samahui> 메인으로 쓰는놈이
<samahui> alienware의 M17x거든요
<yemharc> Visual Studio
<samahui> 넵
<yemharc> 에일리언 (.......)
<yemharc> 전 그건 도저히 엄두가 안 나더군요
<yemharc> ........
<markers> 비주얼 스튜디오 쓸만한가요?
<yemharc> 음....... 좋은 툴인데, 전 싫어해요 (....)
<samahui> 보통 이클립스로 다하는데 가끔 비주얼스튜디오 필요할때만 쓰죠
<samahui> 전 유지보수 때문에 주로 써요
<yemharc> 그리고 VS의 진정한 가치는 MSDN에서 나오죠
<markers> 제가 많이 써보지는 않았지만 굉장히 먼가 무겁고 -ㅅ-;;; 그냥 머랄까 갑갑하던데....
<samahui> 예전 프로그램들이 그걸로 만들어 놓은게 있어서
<samahui> 하던게 손에 익잖아요 ㅋ
<markers> MSDN이라고 하시면 MS포럼?
<yemharc> 음...... 다른것보다 개인적으로 각종 IDE 툴 중에선 디버깅 능력이 제일 좋지 않나 싶어요
<samahui> 그렇죠
<markers> 흠..그런가요
<samahui> 사용하기 나름이긴 하죠 ^^;;
<yemharc> MicroSoft Developer Network
<yemharc> 좀 쉽게 말하면 개발자 위키?
<yemharc> 위키랑은 좀 틀립니다만, 비슷한 느낌이에요
<markers> 저 제일 처음에 c 배웠을때 vs06버전이었나;; 그때 에러 나오는것들 해석이 안되서 =ㅅ=;;; 정말 정말 짜증났엇는데 그때는 문법 몰라서보다는 그냥 엄한 에러만 나왓던걸로 기억;;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 처음 C는 터보C로 했죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 안 좋은 경험이 있어서 그런지 썩 좋게 보이지는 않네요;
<samahui> 볼랜드 쓰다가
<samahui> 나중에 대학때 VS로 했죠
<samahui> 그리고 쭈욱~ 개발환경이 VS로 있다가
<samahui> 2000년대 초반 넘어오면서 이클립스로
<yemharc> samahui: 그런 트리를 타셨다면 지금 나이는 서른 중반정도 되시는듯?
<samahui> 네
<samahui> ^^;;
<yemharc> 아 역시. 제가 터보C 거의 끝 세대거든요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 비슷하신가봐요
<yemharc> 전 27입니다
<samahui> 한참 터보c할때 델파이 도 했었죠
<samahui> 장내가 좋다는둥 그따위 소리 들으면서
<yemharc> 전 델파이는 말 그대로 구경만 해 봤네요
<samahui> 하지만 묻혀버렸죠 비교적
<yemharc> 델파이는 컴포넌트가 강력하다는 말을 많이 들었습니다
<samahui> 그리고 대학때부터 java로 gogo~
<markers> 오..27이시라니..
<samahui> 델파이 처음 접하고 익힌게 고등학생때일꺼예요
<markers> 와우.
<markers> 전 대학와서 c 접햇는데 -ㄱ;
<samahui> c는 코볼과 포트란 배우던 초등학교때부터
<samahui> 그러다 중학교때부터 쭈욱~ c
<samahui> 고딩때 델파이 파다가 이건 아니다 싶어서
<samahui> 다시 c++로
<samahui> 그러다 대학때부터 쭈욱 ~ java
<markers> yemharc님은 현재 무슨일 하고 계시나요 'ㅅ'
<samahui> 자바도 제가 선택해서 들었는데 정말 절묘한 선택이였던듯해요
<yemharc> 어.......지금은 모바일게임회사에서 일하고 있습니다
<markers> 전 지금 자바랑 c랑 멀 잘해야 될지 고민하고 있는데..
<markers> 오 게임회사..
<samahui> 둘중 하나만 잘해도
<yemharc> 전 리눅스는 빨리 접했는데 막상 프로그래밍은 사실상 고딩때부터 한지라
<samahui> 다른 하나가 쉽습니다
<drake_eb1ntu> 음
<samahui> 배우기
<markers> 회사는 빨리 취직하셧나봐요
<yemharc> 그 이전에는 패키지 에러나 버그 간단히 수정해서 쓰고 뭐 그정도였죠
<samahui> 전 학교 다니면서
<drake_eb1ntu> 전.. 프로그래밍은 asm부터.. -.-
<yemharc> markers: 전 대학을 안 갔거든요
<samahui> 산학관에서 일시작했죠
<markers> 아 그러셧구나
<samahui> 어셈은 대학때 전공이라 배웠죠
<yemharc> 덕분에 지금도 기초가 약합니다
<yemharc> 전 어셈은 까막눈........
<drake_eb1ntu> 어셈은 기초가 아님
<samahui> 컴퓨터공학 전기전자 컴퓨타 라서 ㅜㅜ
<drake_eb1ntu> 걍 c 하면 되지
<markers> 전 컴과인데도 어셈 구경도 못해봣는데 -ㅅ-;;
<drake_eb1ntu> 기초가 약하단 넘이 malloc은 잘 쓰더라구?
<yemharc> 엉........
<yemharc> 아니 그건 모르는게 이상한거죠;;
<markers> 게임회사쪽으로 간다고 햇을때 대학 간게 큰 매리트가 잇나요? 없을거 같은데 그냥 실력 우선이죠?
<samahui> 예전에 C로 프로그래밍 할때 asm 혼용해서 썼었는데요
<yemharc> markers: 그것도 회사마다 틀립니다
<samahui> 전 그랬어요
<samahui> ㅋ
<yemharc> 그리고 사실 컴퓨터 학과 나온 사람보다 수학과 나온 사람이 더 뛰어납니다
<drake_eb1ntu> 음.. 핰렼 안보는 경우는..
<yemharc> 프로그래밍 분야에서는요
<markers> ㄸㄸ
<drake_eb1ntu> 경력자
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<samahui> 확실히 예전보다 프로그래밍 쉬워 진게
<yemharc> 학력보다 갑인게 경력깡패죠
<drake_eb1ntu> 신입이면 무조건 학력 보지? 아무리 작은 회사도?
<samahui> 예전에는 메모리 등등 다 관리해주면서 프로그래밍 했는데
<samahui> 요즘은 시스템들이 좋으니까 쉽게 하죠
<samahui> 신경 안쓰고
<yemharc> drake_eb1ntu: 그렇죠. 근데 그것도 지원자가 있을때 얘기고
<yemharc> 요새 진짜 프로그래머 신입이 없어서 신입채용은 거의 한두명 와요
<samahui> 학력이 실무에서 필요하기 보다는
<yemharc> 중소기업 기준으로요
<samahui> 처음 입사했을때
<samahui> 기준으로 삼는 경우가 많고
<samahui> 그러다보니 차이가 좀 나기는 하죠
<markers> 그렇게 인기가 없는건가요 사람이 없는건가요?
<samahui> 첫 대우나 연봉에서
<yemharc> markers: 인기가 없다기보다, 소위 말하는 [양산형]은 넘쳐나는데
<markers> 아니면 다 대기업만 바라보는건가 -ㄱ;;
<yemharc> 그런사람은 뽑아놔도 암것도 못해요
<samahui> 양산형 뽑으면
<markers> ㅠㅠ 저같은사람이군여
<samahui> 다시 교육하는데 돈, 시간 훨씬 많이 들어갑니다
<samahui> 차라리 실무가능한 경력을 뽑지
<samahui> 그래서 없는듯
<yemharc> 양산형이라는건 흔히 말하는 학원 6개월 코스...... 뭐 이런 사람을 말하는겁니다.
<samahui> 대학 나와도 양산형이죠
<yemharc> 대학 4년 수업만 잘 듣고 학점 B 이하로만 안 떨궈도 양산 소리는 안 들어요
<drake_eb1ntu> ... 학원 6개월 배우고 자랑스럽게 JAVA 상급 적는 아그들..
<markers> 제 생각도 같음.. 대학 나와도 양산형에 동감..
<samahui> 그냥 학점기계식 프로그래밍익힌분들
<samahui> 무슨 프로그래밍이 문제 푸는거처럼 생각하죠
<Seony> 전산쪽은 정말 수학을 잘해야... 수학적 사고방식이 중요한거 같아요
<drake_eb1ntu> 학원 6개월 다녔으니 내 연봉은 3600! EE!
<DarkCircle> 사실 그런 부류를 보면 뒤통수를 딱 붙잡고 때리고 싶죠 (먼산)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 아 ~
<yemharc> 아 정말 잊혀지지 않는 PHP-BOY
<markers> ???
<markers> 무슨 에피소드라도 있으신건가요
<yemharc> 아.. 한 반년 전 회사 후임 얘기에요
<drake_eb1ntu> yemharc: 내일 그냥 한잔해?
<yemharc> drake_eb1ntu: 간단하게요. 9시쯤엔 또 약속이 있어서요
<drake_eb1ntu> 아 약속 잡았구나
<yemharc> 밖은 아니고 집에서 모이는거라 좀 넘어도 되긴 하는데
<yemharc> 여튼 1차로 끝낼 정도 시간은 충분히 되요
<drake_eb1ntu> 아니다 나도 내일 뭐 있을지 모름
<samahui> 신입 뽑앗는데 VS잘한데서 뽑아놨더니 ... VB... 그것도 sp... OTL
<samahui> 바로 짤라야죠
<yemharc> 아니면 저랑 말 그대로 저녁이나 드실래요
<drake_eb1ntu> 에이 그래도 vs 잘 하는거 맞네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_eb1ntu> 오 그것도 좋음
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ 그럼 저녁밥 먹는걸로 콜
<drake_eb1ntu> 콜
<markers> vb는 설마 비주얼 베이직?
<samahui> 요즘은 우리팀 뽑을때는 팀장의 권한으로 시험보고 뽑아요
<yemharc> markers: 그렇슴다
<drake_eb1ntu> 사실 vb.net 많이 쓰는데.. (일본에서)
<DarkCircle> sp?
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<samahui> 비주얼베이직 나쁘지 않아요
<samahui> 다만
<yemharc> samahui: 조심하세요. 시험봐도 포스 쩌는 사람이 있어요.
<DarkCircle> vb가 중요할 때가 가끔 있죠 솔루션 엔지니어링 할때 ㅋㅋ
<magshim> 저 갑작스런 질문이 있어요!!! 윈도우랑 우분투 두개 깔았더니 부팅할 때 선택하는 메뉴가 나오는데 이 메뉴를 안거치고 지나가게 할 수 있나요?
<samahui> 우리나라 IT개발자 실무에서 안써서 문제지
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> magshim, 없다능.
<yemharc> drake_eb1ntu: 우리 승탁 사장님은 면접관을 면접했죠
<drake_eb1ntu> magshim: 우분투 grub 딜레이 로 검색해 보셔용
<drake_eb1ntu> ㅇㅇ
<magshim> 아 딜레이를 줄이면 지나가겠군요
<magshim> 감사합니다
<DarkCircle> 면접관 죽어라! 으악! (응?)
<drake_eb1ntu> ㄴㄴ
<magshim> 다크서클님두 감사합니다!
<markers> ;;
<samahui> 면접보는데
<yemharc> magshim: 디펄트 부팅을 우분투로 잡으시고
<samahui> 왜 자신을 시험하나요? 이러는 사람도 있었죠
<samahui> 울면서
<yemharc> magshim: 딜레이 타임을 0 주면 화면 자체가 안 뜨고 바로 넘어갑니다
<DarkCircle> magshim, 타임아웃 같은걸 0으로 주시면 되는데 그렇게 하는건 좀 많이 위험합니다
<DarkCircle> 나중에 리눅스로 들어가는거 아니면 빼도박도 못해요
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 무조건 그리 쓰시는게 아니고 SW 단속때문에 임시조치 하시는거래요
<DarkCircle> 아 그래요?ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그러면 한 3초정도?
<magshim> 아 그렇네요 필요할땐 쓰기 힘들다는 단점두 있군요
<DarkCircle> 3초도 어쩌면 PC성능에 따라서 화면이 안나올수도 있어요
<magshim> 너무 친절하게 답변해 주셔서 감사합니다
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 아 참고로 승탁 사장님 얘기는 뭐냐면
<DarkCircle> 2~3초 사이에서 어떻게 잘 네고해보세요
<markers> 아 근데 정말 위에 말씀들으니깐 한없이 작아지네요 . 게임회사를 가고 싶어서 컴과 왓는데 4학년 될때까지 1/2학년 때는 왕창 놀고 3학년때 정신 좀 챙겨서 이제까지 와서 한게 c/c++ /java / javascirpt 기초정도만 안다고 생각되는데 ㅠㅠ 양산형인듯 저는
<yemharc> 시험문제 내주길래 나름 풀고나서 면접관이 "시험 어땠나요?" 했더니
<yemharc> "나름 열심히 풀었습니다. 근데 전 수학문제 풀듯 프로그래밍 배우진 않았습니다."
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그거 말고도 어록이 있어요
<samahui> 자격증 시험보듯이 시험 안봐요
<DarkCircle> 프로그래밍 문제를 무지 따분하게 냈나보네요
<yemharc> "저희 회사는 야근도 하고 철야도 하고, 좀 힘들텐데 각오가 되어 있으신가요?"
<samahui> 물론 프로그래밍 하는것도 있지만
<samahui> 수정하라던가
<samahui> 언어 자체를 아는가 모르는가 알아볼수 있는것 위주로 합니다 ㅋ
<yemharc> "그건 모르겠고, xx회사가 이 업계에선 유명한 곳이라고 알고 왔는데 회사에선 저에게 그에 상응하는 대가를 줄 각오가 되어 있습니까?"
<yemharc> ...............이미 면접이 면접이 아니었죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 멋지다앙 -ㅠ-
<markers> 명언이네요
<samahui> 글고보니 저 입사할때
<yemharc> 그리고 역시나........ 바로 "나와주세요" 전화가
<yemharc> (......)
<samahui> 면접볼때
<samahui> 술 얼마나 마셔? 이러길래... 소주 2~3병이요
<samahui> 이랫더니 사장이 좋아했던 기억이...
<samahui> 이사님도 좋아하고
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 술많이 마시면 좋아하죠
<samahui> 알고보니 연구소 직원들 대부분 금주
<samahui> 술을 안마셔서 외로웠다더군요
<DarkCircle> 술 마시러 어디 놀러갈때 같이 놀 사람이 좀 필요할듯? ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 덕분에 회식가서 말단일때부터 임원들 술상대 해드렸죠
<markers> ;;;
<yemharc> 어우 성능좋네 ㅠㅠ
<drake_eb1ntu> DarkCircle: 7월 세미나때 그놈이랑 젠투에서도 참가 많이 할거지?
<samahui> 뭐 덕분에 진급은 빨랐습니다
<yemharc> 프로그램이 대충 20개 정도 돌아가고 있는데 CPU 소모량이 7%
<DarkCircle> 젠투쪽은 소식이 없네요 전 그냥 거의 개인적으로 밀고 가는중이라
<markers> 아오 IE 쓰는건 포기해야되나 머가 계속 안되넹 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 그놈은 요새 구아덱이랑 뭐 이것저것 있는데 다들 바쁘시다보니 ..
<drake_eb1ntu> DarkCircle: 암튼 우리 28일날 여자개발자 좀 온대 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 기술이슈 같은거 위주로 ..
<drake_eb1ntu> 바쁜거랑 상관없잖아 그건
<yemharc> 음
<DarkCircle> 프로젝트가 하는게 좀 커요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_eb1ntu: 에어 주면 쓰실래요?
<drake_eb1ntu> 저번에 말했잖어
<yemharc> ?
<DarkCircle> 저도 지금 제가 감당 못할정도로 큰게 한 두어갠가 있고 ...
<drake_eb1ntu> '여자친구 해주실분 드림미다' <-
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아뇨 그거 아무리 봐도 무리 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 여튼.
<yemharc> 이걸 처분하려고 해도 막상 넘겼을 떄 제대로 써줄 사람이 없어요
<drake_eb1ntu> DarkCircle: 발표가 아니라, 참가좀 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> (.......)
<DarkCircle> 뭐 참가야 발표 할것도 있긴 하죠 (...)
<DarkCircle> 우분투에서 오브젝트 파스칼과 함께 춤을 =3
<markers> 먼가 근데 사람이 많아진거 같네요
<drake_eb1ntu> 우리 100석 빌려쓰
<drake_eb1ntu> 오 설마.. gpc?
<samahui> 슬슬 마무리 하고 영화 보고 와서 다시 일해야 겠네요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 6시 땡하믄 나가야징
<DarkCircle> 라자루스로 하는건데 이미 알고 계실분은 다 알고 계시는 =3
<samahui> 100석이요?
<samahui> 100명정도 오나요?
<samahui> 규모가 큰데요
<DarkCircle> 좀 큰 강당을 빌렸다는 얘기죠
<drake_eb1ntu> 평소 30명 정도 오는데
<DarkCircle> 소규모 강당이랄까 .
<drake_eb1ntu> 여자개발자모임쪽하고 joint 합니다
<samahui> 30명 정도면 괜찮은 규모네요
<samahui> 너무 많이 와도 좀 그렇고
<samahui> 여자 개발자 모임인데... 다 유부녀라면?
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 너무 많이 오면 술자리 잡기가 참 힘들어집니다
<drake_eb1ntu> 음? 유부녀가 더 좋음
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 나리님도 오시겠네
<drake_eb1ntu> 어차피 두루치기 갈겨
<samahui> 총각은 안그래요 ㅜㅜ
<drake_eb1ntu> rvsp에 안온다카던디
<DarkCircle> 음 생각코보니 당일 일정이 어찌 될지도 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 강남 갔다 갈거 같은데
<samahui> 아무튼 이번에는 참석을 위해 노력해 보겠습니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 세미나 전까지 무한 밤셈을 해야죠
<magshim> 퇴근이 다가오고 있어요!
<drake_eb1ntu> 어차피
<samahui> 하던 프로젝트는 끝내야 가던 말던 할듯하네요
<yemharc> 전 야근이 다가오고 있어요!
<DarkCircle> <- 오늘 태풍이 왔었는지도 모름 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<samahui> ㅡ.ㅜ
<drake_eb1ntu> 늦게와도 됨
<DarkCircle> 요새 몸이 비리비리해서 -ㅅ-;
<magshim> 헐 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui> 전 야근이지만... 영화보고 와서 야근을 하겠다는
<magshim> 허미
<yemharc> 태풍이 왔는데 소멸했다는 말이.........
<samahui> 태풍이 낮에만 불고
<DarkCircle> 소멸 기운은 이미 새벽부터 보이더군요
<samahui> 산화해서
<samahui> 더 맑아졌답니다
<samahui> 전국이 화창~!
<DarkCircle> 낮에 부는건 이미 태풍이 태풍이 아니었던거라 (...)
<markers> 내일 비 안오나요?
<samahui> 주말까지 안올듯하네요
<samahui> 계속 덥답니다
<yemharc> 혹자는 NL 넘어가다 장군님 저격에 죽었다는 우스개소리가 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<magshim> ㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 근데 왜 뉴스 알림은 주말까지 비로 되어있지 -ㅅ-;;;
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 지금 하늘은 .. 우중충
<samahui> 아까 식당에서 YTN봤는데 금요일 소나기 전까지 맑고 평균 30도를 웃도는 날씨랍니다
<DarkCircle> =3
<samahui> 서울 기준이예요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<magshim> 여기 분들은 대부분 프로그래머 이신가요?
<samahui> 전 그래요
<DarkCircle> 결국 비는 온다는얘기네요 언제 올지는 모른다는것..
<drake_eb1ntu> 전 땜쟁이요
<yemharc> 글쎄요;;
<yemharc> 아닌분도 좀 계시죠?
<markers> 다 컴 관련 직종 아니실까요?
<magshim> 전 그래픽 쪽이에용
<yemharc> 예를들면 razGon_web 님은 의사시고
<DarkCircle> 옷!
<markers> 저야 그냥 잉여스럽고 양산형인 학생이구..
<yemharc> 비율로 따지면야 프로그래머가 제일 많을겁니다.
<DarkCircle> am0c_ 디버깅의 귀신 아목옹!
<samahui> 여기 계신 분들은 직업때문이 아니라 리눅스에 관심이 있는 분들이 대부분이죠
<drake_eb1ntu> 흠
<magshim> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> 아목옹을 오프에서 볼때는 (...)
<samahui> 근데 리눅스에 관심이 많은 직종이 보통 프로그래머다보니 좀 많은 편
<drake_eb1ntu> 암튼
<drake_eb1ntu> 여자는 없죠
<DarkCircle> 그냥 봐서는 모르겠는데 사실 포스가 좀 쩌는분 .
<magshim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<magshim> 여자는 없군요
<markers> 어쩌면 여자분이 들어와서 글만 보고 가실수도?
<DarkCircle> 아마 이채널에서 잔머리 굴리기 시합하면 아목옹이 1등일듯
<samahui> 여자분이 들어와서 남자인척 할지도...
<yemharc> markers: 여긴 여성분이 들어오시면 알람이 울립니다
<yemharc> (........)
<markers> ;;
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 "진짜가 나타났다!" 이런거?
<DarkCircle> =3
<markers> 아니 그런 시스템이 세상에 존재했었습니까?!
<yemharc> 브릿지봇이 괜히 있는게 아니에요
<yemharc> (..........)
<samahui> 모르시는군요 쉿!
<samahui> 많이 알면 다쳐요
<samahui> 마음이..
<markers> 저야 브릿지봇으로
<samahui> ㅋ
<markers> 저쪽에 누가 접속햇는지 모르니..
<DarkCircle> 브릿지봇 뺐군요
<yemharc> 네 지금 봇이 죽었슴다
<drake_eb1ntu> 잉공호흡을..
<markers> 예전에 게임했을때 길드활동 하고 막 이런거 하다보면 남자인척 하는 여자분들 엄청 많았었는데
<DarkCircle> 근데 웬만하면 흠 ... 빼는게 좋을지도 모른다는 얘기가 나왔어요
<yemharc> 그게 뭔가 노리는게 있는거 아니면 여자라는 이유로 상당히 귀찮아 지거든요
<DarkCircle> 3일전만해도 조낸 시끄러워서
<DarkCircle> (...)
<samahui> 전 예전에 인터넷 방송국 했는데 여자인척하는 남자분이 더 많았죠
<yemharc> 되려 말 그대로 게임이 좋아서 하는 여성분들은 주변에서 오오 녀자 오오 하는거 되게 귀찮아 해요
<DarkCircle> 제가 몰랐는데 한아얄씨쪽 채널 관리 권한이 저한테 있더군요
<markers> 그래서 저는 게임으로 만난 여자가 10손가락 넘죠 (...) 형으로 시작햇다가 누나로 끝남
<DarkCircle> 이게 왜 있을까 생각을 한참 해봤는데
<drake_eb1ntu> 누나로 시작했다가 이새끼로 끝남
<DarkCircle> 분도님께서 작년 4월에 IRC 그만두시기 전에 뒷일을 부탁한다고 저에게 주고가셨던듯 -ㅅ-
<samahui> 게임할때 반대 아닌가요? 도움받으려고 여자인척 하시는 분이 더 많다고 들은거 같은데요 ㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> 님 저좀 도와주셈 저 여자
<samahui> 분도님 그만두신거예요?
<samahui> 바쁘신가 보군요
<yemharc> samahui: 아뇨 그건 남자인 경우고요
<drake_eb1ntu> irc 힘들어서
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 중에 할머니 할아버지도 가끔 (먼산)
<drake_eb1ntu> 못하시것대유
<yemharc> 말 그대로 여자인 경우에 노리는게 아니라 그냥 게임이 좋아서 하는 분들요
<DarkCircle> irc 있으면 그냥 머리가 빠질거 같은 느낌 =3
<samahui> 하기사... 제가 아는 커플중 게임으로 만난 커플이 생각보다 많아요
<samahui> 결혼까지 한 커플들이 세쌍이나 있죠
<drake_eb1ntu> 암튼 DarkCircle 그놈이랑 젠투에 28일 우분투세미나에 여자개발자모임이랑 쪼인트라고 광고점 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그놈은 유부이신분들도 꽤 있으셔서 -ㅅ-;
<markers> 제 생각엔 그거보다 여자분들이 몇명 올거다 구체적으로 알려주시면 광고 효과가 크지 않을까 싶습니다.
<drake_eb1ntu> 알오
<DarkCircle> 젠투는 광고해도 아마 조용할거예요 요새 다들 너무 조용
<drake_eb1ntu> 음
<drake_eb1ntu> 데비안은 완전 뒤진듯 보이던디
<DarkCircle> 대신 페도라가 (먼산)
<samahui> 모르시는군요... 경험자가 더 밝힘디나... 고기도 먹어본 사람이 먹는다고... 응?!
<DarkCircle> 페도라는 얘기해뒀는데 거긴 언제나 분위기가 분열 일보직전
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<DarkCircle> 그 육사 같은데서 하는 분열 그게 아니고 진짜 쪼개지는거
<yemharc> 읭........이미 센트랑 페도라로 전쟁중인거 아니었나요
<drake_eb1ntu> 레뎃.. 흠
<drake_eb1ntu> 암튼 빨갱이들이 문제야
<drake_eb1ntu> (이게 바로 수꼴 어그로)
<DarkCircle> 센트는 태생이랑 모토부터가 야매 아니었나요? =3
<markers> 아 다른 리눅스 배포판 유저모임들이랑 쪼인트 하는건가요
<drake_eb1ntu> 100석 빌려놨는데
<drake_eb1ntu> 거하게 잔치 한번 해야죠
<drake_eb1ntu> 뒤풀이 2만원 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 중소기업 중역들은 센트 되게 좋아합니다.
<DarkCircle> 네 그게 센트가 흠흠
<DarkCircle> 센트가 RHEL인가
<samahui> 뒤풀이 2만원으로 되겠어요?
<drake_eb1ntu> 중소기업 중역들은 리눅스라면 RHEL9가 짱인줄 알음
<DarkCircle> 그걸 그대로 따놓은거라
<yemharc> 레뎃이 유명하다고 듣긴 했는데 돈은 못 내겠고, 알아보니 센트라는게 있넹? 하는 트리
<samahui> 10마넌정도로 해서 올나잇 하면 안되겠죠? 위험 발언 이였습니다 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 센트 얹어놓고 RHCE딴 엔지니어한테 야 만져 하면 그냥 만지니까요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 전 레드햇 반대주의자 =3
<drake_eb1ntu> 뭘 만져요
<drake_eb1ntu> 이상한 사람이네
<DarkCircle> _-_
<drake_eb1ntu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 혹시 리눅스에서 윈도우처럼 작업관리자 이런거 없나요 -ㅅ-;;
<DarkCircle> 거기?
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 데탑 관리자마다 다르죠
<DarkCircle> 아 콘솔에서는 그냥 top
<DarkCircle> kill
<DarkCircle> killall
<yemharc> drake_eb1ntu: 아니 근데 진짜 에어 드리면 쓰실라우?
<DarkCircle> 끗 =3 =3
<samahui> markers: 어제 보신 시스템 정보보시면 관리자 있자나요
<samahui> 거기 프로세서가 작업 관리자죠
<drake_eb1ntu> 아니 난 패드로 충분해
<samahui> 콘솔에서 top쳐도 나옴니다
<drake_eb1ntu> xcode 쓸 시간도 없구..
<yemharc> ㄲ
<drake_eb1ntu> 에어를 받는다면 단 한가지 이유에서 받겠지
<drake_eb1ntu> xcode
<DarkCircle> XCode 금방 하쟎아요 =3 =3 =3
<drake_eb1ntu> 아니 그게 아니라 xcode 가지고 놀 시간이 없다는거쥬
<DarkCircle> 근데 XCode를 쓰려고 에어를 받는건 흠흠
<yemharc> 아니 딱히 그게 아니라 그냥 우분투 깔아서 써도 (......)
<yemharc> 아, 근데 키티놋북때문에 안 쓰겠구나
<yemharc> (......)
<DarkCircle> 그냥 i7에 램 16 올려다 놓고 vmware에다가 맥 올려놓으면 (...)
<drake_eb1ntu> 키티놋붘도 지금 내손에 없
<yemharc> 엥
<yemharc> 어쨌어요
<drake_eb1ntu> 우리 부장님 강의때 쓰시라고 빌려드림
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 부장님ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 강읰ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 으앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이거 어록에다 남겨야 (궁시렁)
<yemharc> 이제 키티는 이분투 공식 강의 시연용 놋북이 되는것인갘ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> 아니 왜 -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 아니 그걸 몰라서 물어욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 한번 보면 잊을수가 없는 비쥬얼인데
<DarkCircle> 부장님을 키티 핑크 덕후로 임명함미당 - ㅅ-)/
<yemharc> 들고있는 사람과의 미스매치까지 더해지면 이건 각인이에요 각인 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 리눅스는 그냥 프로세스만 죽이면 되군요 ;ㅁ;
<samahui> 혹 노트북에 키티 도장을 한건가요?
<markers> 시스템 감시 라는게 있었네요
<yemharc> samahui: 도장 정도를 넘었어요
<drake_eb1ntu> 음
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 사진이 딱히 없네
<samahui> 이쁘겠네요.. 여자분이라면 ㅋ
<yemharc> 간단히 묘사하면 올핑크 놋북에
<DarkCircle> markers 모든 일은 터미널 콘솔에서 =3
<yemharc> 상판에 거대한 키티 얼굴이..........
<samahui> 헉 ... 핑크로 도색까지?
<DarkCircle> 윈도우는 잊어버리세요 =3
<samahui> 상상이 가네요... ^^;;
<drake_eb1ntu> 아웅 내홈페이지 왤케느려
<yemharc> 여튼 그냥 한번 보면 못 잊는 비쥬얼
<DarkCircle> 근데
<drake_eb1ntu> http://drake.kr/550
<DarkCircle> 거기에 더 큰 문제는
<DarkCircle> 키보드 프레임이
<DarkCircle> 핑크입니다
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> 그건 지금 회사서 쓰고있
<markers> 리눅스는 정확한 명령어 모르면 그냥 모르는거니 ;;; 배우는데 조금 힘드네여 @_@;;
<drake_eb1ntu> 아 이번에 산걸로 교체하고 이건 집에 가져갈까
<markers> 오 6시가 다가오는구나
<DarkCircle> 본체는어딨는지 모르고 키보드가 핑크면 (...) 아 그래도 이쁘네 싶은데 ...
<samahui> 보통 명령어랑 vi 편집기 단축키정도는 옆에 하나 뽑아서 붙여놓은세요 금방 익혀요
<DarkCircle> 모든게 다 핑크면 ?
<samahui> 핑크 팬더 ...
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그럼 되려 느낌이 안나죠
<samahui> 아! 이제 영화 보러 가야겠네요
<yemharc> 흰색이랑 섞여야 고양이 느낌도 나고 (응?)
<samahui> 잘보고 오겠습니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 오늘 배트맨 라이즈 개봉일?
<DarkCircle> 팬터가 태어날때는 핑크색.
<samahui> 다크나이트 라이즈
<yemharc> samahui: 잘 다녀 오세요 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 보고 스포해드립죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 팬터 -> 팬더
<samahui> 그럼 좋은 저녁시간들 되세요 ^^
<markers> @_@;; 토렌트에서 구할수 있을려나
<drake_eb1ntu> 쭈압
<DarkCircle> 이 채널에 터픽에 안걸린 딱 한가지가 있는데
<DarkCircle> 로깅되고 있다능.
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<markers> yemharc님 양산형인 사람이 양산형이 안될려면 어느 과정을 거쳐야된다고 생각되시나요 'ㅅ';; 혹시
<DarkCircle> 처음에 로깅되고 있다는게 좀 기분이 나쁘긴 했는데
<drake_eb1ntu> flow-chart
<DarkCircle> 나중에 데이터들을 보니 트렌드 분석에 쓸 수 있겠다 싶더군요
<yemharc> markers: 그림 그리세요
<markers> 그림이요?
<DarkCircle> 키워드를 싹 뽑아다가 기술의 흐름을 토폴로지 그래프로 만들 수 있...
<yemharc> 자고로 프로그래머라면 그림을 잘 그려야 합니다
<drake_eb1ntu> 아니다 내가 맨날 하는 얘기 있잖여
<markers> 말 그대로의 그림인가요 =ㅅ=?
<DarkCircle> 대충 네모 그리고 글씨 쓰세요
<DarkCircle> 그게 그림 =3
<drake_eb1ntu> markers: 님이 테트리스 만들어 오시면 제가 술 쏩니다.
<imsu> 안녕하세요~
<imsu> 어제 유령 드라마 보니까 우분투 나오던데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 안녕하세요 6시 되자마자 오셧네
<DarkCircle> 잠자고 있던 신의 부활!
<DarkCircle> (두둥)
<DarkCircle> imsu / 이젠 진리를 발견했어요 (먼산)
<imsu> DarkCircle: 진리?
<markers> 테트리스가 그냥 간단한거 말씀하시는건가요 ~_~;;
<yemharc> imsu: 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 네 연봉 1억따시는 우주의 진리라는 분이 저기 딴서버 딴 채널에 계심
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그분이 말씀하시는건 그냥 다 진리임 -.-
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<lyuso> 으음......
<DarkCircle> 아 돈 제대로 벌고 싶으시면 다 일본가세요 (먼산)
<yemharc> markers: http://sunkyu.tistory.com/71747 ::: 이런 그림을 말하는겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 일본이 쨔응임 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> DarkCircle: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 연봉 1억을 주는 사람이 더 진리 아닌가? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 환율크리 맞으면서 연봉이 그냥 1억이 되신분임 .
<drake_eb1ntu> 시발.. 천잰데?
<DarkCircle> 그림이 깨졌엌ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 으엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 'ㅅ';;
<markers> 일종의 프로그램 설계도 구상이군요
<imsu> drake_eb1ntu: 오우 형님 오랜만이십니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 갑자기 소프트웨어공학이 생각나네 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 객체지향에선 UML 절차지향에선 플로우차트 .
<magshim> 안녕히계세용!
<drake_eb1ntu> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> markers: 여튼 그림이 제일 중요해요
<drake_eb1ntu> 아니 대상이 있어야 그림을 그리지
<yemharc> 프로그래밍의 시작은 컴퓨터가 아니라 종이와 펜과 커피 (........)
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ 그러니까 테트리스가 나오는거 아니에요?
<DarkCircle> 그리고 술과 담배
<lyuso> 요즘은 커피 대신에
<lyuso> 핫식스
<markers> 여기 회사에서는 IA라고 하던데 -ㅅ-;; infomation architecture 엿던가;;
<lyuso> 몬스터 역시 조만간에 정발한다는 뉴스가 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 좀 마시고 코딩을 해야 예술이 나오는
<drake_eb1ntu> 우리회사에 핫식스나 레드불 주면 큰일남
<yemharc> 핫식스 2L PT를 구비하는 엠게임 나쁜회사 (.....)
<imsu> lyuso: 군인이 인터넷을 한다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이거 신고감인데 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 군인이 휴가나왔다는 생각도 해보셔요.
<drake_eb1ntu> 휴가나와서 왜 이런데 와
<yemharc> 요새 군대에 인터넷 되지 않아요?
<yemharc> 사지방인가 뭔가 해서
<imsu> yemharc: 보안에 걸릴걸요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이렇게 채팅하면 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> IRC안되요. ;ㅅ;
<markers> 요새 군대는 좋아서 24시간 사지방에 쳐박혀 있던 사람도 종종 보이던데;;
<yemharc> 뭐 그거까진 모르겠네요;;
<drake_eb1ntu> 난 군대있을때 휴가나오면 무조건 술 여자였는데
<lyuso> 불가능합니다.
<yemharc> 여튼 된다고는 들었.....
<yemharc> (인터넷이요)
<DarkCircle> firc를 써보시라능?
<lyuso> 저는 오전 6시부터 오후 11시 혹은 밤 늦게는 오전 2시 3시까지 일해서
<lyuso> 여가고 뭐고 그런거 없어요.
<imsu> drake_eb1ntu: 형님 근데 qt 쓰실 때 이미지 잘 올라 갑니까? 아놔
<markers> 행정병이신가요 'ㅅ'?
<lyuso> 나름 행정병이죠.
<markers> 새벽2시까지 일한다고 하시는거보니 작전병이나 머 그쪽이신듯 싶은데
<lyuso> 그런데 위험한 일들을 하는 행정병이에요. 작전병은 아니구요.
<drake_eb1ntu> imsu: 난 그거 잘 몰라 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 탄약계라거나 탄약계라거나 탄약계라거나 .
<markers> 6시가 되니 모두 칼퇴근을 하셧군;;
<drake_eb1ntu> 써본지 개오래됐
<lyuso> 탄약은 아니고
<markers> 탄약은 일을 저렇게 안 시켜요 절대..
<lyuso> 시설관리라고 해서
<DarkCircle> 탄약계가 탄약고앞에서 일하면서 뒤통수 무쟈게 까이는걸 본적이 있어서 =3
<imsu> drake_eb1ntu: Designer 로 할 땐 잘 올라가는데 코드로 하려고 하니까 드럽게 안올라가네 아옹;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 24시간 모든 장비를 검수 및 수리하며
<lyuso> 건물 유지보수 일들도 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 공병대인가요 ㄱ-;
<markers> 작업병이군요;;
<lyuso> 일반 보병사단입니다.
<markers> 저랑 같은 보직을 받으셧네..
<lyuso> 그런데 그냥 작업병인가 하면 또 그것도 아닙니다.
<DarkCircle> 노가다병이네 (먼산)
<lyuso> 인사업무 보급업무 통신 다합니다.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 보직도 딱히 정해진거도 아니고 몰아주기 =3
<markers> 암튼 전 밥 먹으러 갓다올게요
<DarkCircle> 혼자서 다해먹는 전형적인 몰아주기
<lyuso> 22.9Kv 인입변압기가 터졌다? 그럼 저한테 시킵니다.
<lyuso> (.....)
<yemharc> 어.......만능은 일빵빵의 특권인데
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 저 일빵빵은 아님.
<DarkCircle> 일빵빵 뭐든지 다 하죠
<DarkCircle> "시키면 해야죠"
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<lyuso> 여튼 참 다양한 일들을 하고 있어요.
<yemharc> 그것은 마치 교수와 조교의 관계
<DarkCircle> 스타의 그 대사가 괜히 나온게 아니라능.
<lyuso> 덕분에 죽을 위험도 좀 많았죠.
<yemharc> 시키면 해야죠
<DarkCircle> 만지면 죽어도 시키면 해야죠
<drake_eb1ntu> 우와~ 야근이당~
<lyuso> 맞아요. 사실 간부들이 하기 귀찮으니까 저보고 하라는거죠.
<DarkCircle> 근데 사실 음
<DarkCircle> 그냥 그런건 스위치 내려버리면 되는데 =3
<lyuso> 돈도 제 월급에서 수리 기자제 사는거고, 그러다보니 재대로 뭔가 하기 힘듬.
<yemharc> 사실 인간이 기계보다 좋은건
<DarkCircle> 방송 때려버리고
<yemharc> 대충 시켜도 알아서 해오기 때문이죠
<lyuso> DarkCircle, COS 퓨즈도 없고 ATCS 도 없고.....
<DarkCircle> 두꺼비집은 없나요 ㄱ-
<yemharc> 보급품 없나요?
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 멋진 동네다
<lyuso> 22.9Kv 선로 날리는데 두꺼비집으로 날라갈 리가.
<lyuso> 보급 그딴거 수리자제는 안나옵니다.
<DarkCircle> 그런데도 큰 스위치랑 퓨즈가 있죠
<DarkCircle> 고압시설이라고 해서 안전장치가 없는건 코미디
<lyuso> .....
<lyuso> 아 카메라 반입만 되어도 사진 찍어오는건데 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 근데 진짜 음
<lyuso> 있는거라곤 SPD 뿐입니다. 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> 대충 얘기 들어보니까 공부 무지 하셔야 할거 같네요
<lyuso> 이미 자격증시험만 여러개 준비해뒀습니다.
<DarkCircle> 크크
<DarkCircle> 일빵빵 -ㅠ-
<lyuso> 용접,전기,정보처리,컴수리 등등...
<lyuso> 일빵빵 아니라니까요. ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 100100100100 ..
<imsu> 잡병이굼ㄴ ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 제가 말년이 그렇게 됐는데
<lyuso> 이렇게 제가 잡병으로 몰아서 일을 하다보니
<DarkCircle> 진짜 온 부대를 다 휘젓고 행정 보안 자재관리쪽을 제가 한 부대의 40%를 혼자서 관리하는 (...)
<lyuso> 간부고 병사고 하나없이 뭐가 안된다 싶으면 다 부탁합니다.
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 와서 이거해주세요 저거해주세요
<lyuso> 휴대폰이 망가진 걸 저한테 물으러 오면
<DarkCircle> (아주 전형적인 =3)
<lyuso> 짜잉나죠.
<DarkCircle> 그건 잘 설명해드려야 =3
<lyuso> 해주세요도 아니에요. 전 이제 일병이라 -_-
<DarkCircle> 저 그래서 외출 많이 나갔다왔습니다. 크크 관사로 =3
<DarkCircle> 거기서 사모님께서 빵도 구워주고 과자도 주고 쥬스도 얻어먹고
<lyuso> 네에......'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> 잡병의 특권임
<lyuso> 그런데 저는 그런 거 없었어요.
<yemharc> 하긴.......생각해보면 저도 그놈의 컴퓨터때문에 여단을 들쑤시고 다녔는데........
<DarkCircle> 그래서 전 외출 딱 두번만 나갔다왔...
<lyuso> 남들 다 처자라고 있는 것 같습니다.
<yemharc> 근데 문제는 뭘 하려고 해도 인터넷이 안되니
<lyuso> 간부들이 특히 일을 더 안합니다.
<yemharc> 인터넷이 안되는데 드라이버를 어찌 깔아주나......
<DarkCircle> 포상까지 외출 한 10번인가 나갈 수 있었는데 아 외출 그런거 다 필요 없고 밥이나 잘주세요라고 =3
<DarkCircle> 부대에 있는 애들이 다 부대에서 5~6시간 걸리는 거리에 집이 있어서
<DarkCircle> (제가 부대에서 집 가까운건 서열 10위 안에 꼽혔 =3)
<lyuso> 참고로 저 밥 거의 부대에서 하루 한끼밖에 못먹습니다.
<yemharc> lyuso: 간부들 일 정말 안하죠
<lyuso> 계속 일해야 해서
<lyuso> 그렇죠......ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 요새 병사들 그리 없나요?
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 이상하네 크크
<lyuso> 병사는 많은데, 이런 행정쪽으로 안뽑죠. 소대 인원 넣어야하니까
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그건 부대마다 좀 틀리죠
<DarkCircle> 그 인가수라고 부대에 보통 어느정도 최소한 있어야 한다 그런거 있을건데
<lyuso> 인원, 돈, 시간 어느것 하나 재대로 넣어주는것도 없는데
<lyuso> 바라는 건 최고급입니다 진짜
<DarkCircle> 부서에 각 몇명씩 무슨 보직에 몇명 ...
<lyuso> DarkCircle, 그거 안지켜져요.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 저기 소대장한테 얘기해서
<lyuso> 잉여병력이라고 최대한 줄일려고 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 중대급이려나 =3
<lyuso> 전 중대급. =)
<DarkCircle> 후임 하나만 붙여달라고 해요
<DarkCircle> 그러면 중대장 밖에 없겠군요
<lyuso> ......
<lyuso> 다른 보직에도 지금 후임이 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 다들 계급이 ... 일병 말 ~ 상병?
<lyuso> 있는 쪽이라면 인사서무쪽인데, 여기는 솔직히 3명은 필요한 자리고, 나머지는 전부 부사수가 없어요.
<lyuso> 상말이죠.
<DarkCircle> 그려면 병장 꺾이기 전까진 후임 안들어오겠군요
<DarkCircle> 말년이 존내 피곤한 케이스 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 네. 이렇게 인원을 최대한 줄일려고 하니 원.
<DarkCircle> 전 제 위 2월 선임들 쫙 나가면서 제 아들 군번이 쫙 들어와서
<lyuso> 가끔 뭔가 해두면 "왜 이리 퀼리티가 뒤쳐지냐" 라고 하는데 이때는 진짜 때리고싶습니다.
<DarkCircle> 흠 .. 그다지 힘들진 않았던거 같 ..
<lyuso> 돈,시간,인력 아무것도 없어요. 심지어 공구나 전산장비를 제가 사가지고 갑니다.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 상급부대에서 교육나오면 보급좀 더 달라능!이라고 해요
<DarkCircle> =3
<DarkCircle> 중대장님이 힘들어하신다고 쉴드 쳐주기는 덤 =3
<lyuso> .......
<lyuso> 아무도 쉴드 안쳐요.
<DarkCircle> 쉴드도 좀 쳐줘야 부대 식구가 감싸주죠
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋ 요즘은 식구끼리 잡아먹을려고 하던데 말이죠.
<DarkCircle> 쉴드를 쳐주길 바라라는게 아니라 같은 집안 식구 상급자들을 쉴드쳐주라능.
<lyuso> 될 껄 쳐야 되겠죠. =_=
<DarkCircle> 안그러다가 진짜 부대 한번 제대로 박살납니다? 크크
<lyuso> 이미 한 번 박살났어요
<DarkCircle> 화이트 구라라도 쳐요 그냥 =3
<lyuso> 부대 재편성 되었음.
<DarkCircle> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 막장이군 ㄱ-
<lyuso> 자살사고 터지고
<lyuso> 간부들 교도소 간 사람 상당히 많습니다.
<lyuso> 영창도 거의 대대에서 20명 정도 빠지고 @_@
<DarkCircle> 남아있는 사람이라도 감싸주지 않으면 ...
<DarkCircle> 그 불똥이 자신에게도 튈거라는거
<lyuso> 솔직히 감싸주고 싶지 않습니다.
<lyuso> 이때까지 어지간한 풍비백산나는거 부터 시작해서 돈 모자라서 그러는거 제가 다 쉴드 쳤는데
<DarkCircle> 그걸 자비들여서 돈으로 때우고 이걸 하라는 얘기가 아님 ㄱ-;
<lyuso> 그러면 24시간 일할까요?
<DarkCircle> 얼마나 힘든지는 저도 공감을 하는데 (그만큼 열악하다는 얘기니까)
<DarkCircle> 일을 하라는게 아니라 감정적으로 감싸주라는거죠.
<lyuso> 그러면 사람을 병신으로 보는데 어떻게 감싸주겠습니까.
<DarkCircle> 병신으로 보든 말든 그건 당장 중요한게 아님둥
<lyuso> 감정적으로 감싸는 것 까지 신경을 쓰는것은 일병달고 포기한 사항입니다.
<DarkCircle> 장기적으로 보시면 좋 =3
<lyuso> 전부 다 사람을 "수단"으로 보고 이용해먹을려고 송곳니를 들어내는데 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 제가 군생활할때부터 구타 가혹행위 폭언욕설이 줄었는데 제가 후임한테 후임이 올곧은소리 싫은소리 한다고 후임 윽박지르거나 하진 않았어요.
<DarkCircle> 병신으로 보든 말든 상관 안하는데 그냥 니 할일만이라도 열심히 하라고 전 그렇게 얘기했슴둥.
<lyuso> 저 역시 후임에게 절대로 욕하거나 그러지 않습니다. 차근차근 이야기하죠.
<lyuso> 그런데 저한테는 후임보다 선임이 많죠.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 나중에 전역하고 나서 뭐라고 들었냐면 그렇게 후임들이 안좋은 소리를해도 유야무야 넘어가주는 좋은 사람 없었다고 그럼
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그렇다는거예요 흠흠
<lyuso> 네에...
<DarkCircle> 선임도 솔직히 군생활 하고 싶어서 들어온거도 아니고 스트레스 받고 다 똑같습니다. 솔직히 선임 가끔 보면 면상 후려 갈기고 싶쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 그건 다 마찬가지임
<DarkCircle> 내가 영창을 가도 몇몇은 진짜 까고 싶겠죠 .
<lyuso> 다 마찬가지인데 행동은 다 마찬가지가 아니에요. 마치 자기가 왕이라도 된 듯 그래요.
<DarkCircle> 네 ㅋㅋ 저도 그랬고 후임이 보는 선임은 누가 봐도 비슷합니다.
<lyuso> 저는 저게 가장 싫어서 언제나 자신을 주의 깊게 관찰합니다.
<DarkCircle> 마치 자기가 왕인것인양 말하고 행동하죠.
<lyuso> DarkCircle님은 군에서 어떤 일들을 하셨었나요?
<DarkCircle> 어쨌든 흠 스트레스 받으신만큼 =3 휴가때 좀 많이 먹고 들어가세용 =3
<DarkCircle> 유류+차량관리+부속+수리기자재+공구+부대보안
<lyuso> 이미 부대에서 너 없으니까 일 엄청 쌓여간다고 전화가 하루에 몇통씩 옵니다.
<lyuso> 저런 부분이라면 생각보다 힘이있으신 부분 아닐까요>?
<drake_eb1ntu> 음 난 군생활 편하게 했음
<drake_eb1ntu> 밥(술)먹으러 ㅌㅌ
<DarkCircle> 그게 흠흠
<DarkCircle> 부대 관리를 잘 못하는거일수도 있고
<DarkCircle> 그게 부대가 아니라 진짜 회사였으면 회사 하나 말아먹는정도.
<DarkCircle> 류소님 잘못은 아니라는 얘기 =3
<lyuso> 가장 무서운 게, 간부들이 어떻게든 책임을 병사에게 씌우려 한다는 점입니다.
<yemharc> 저녁먹으러 갑니당
<DarkCircle> 당연히 일개 병사인데 잘못이 뭐가 있나요 명령받고 휴가 나와서 누릴거 다 누리고 명령대로 제날짜에 복귀하겠다는데 크크
<lyuso> 뭐, 책임은 받는 월급에 비례한다는 말이 있는데
<lyuso> DarkCircle, 이런 케이스가 있어요.
<lyuso> 제가 주말에는 좀 쉬어야지 하고 도서관으로 잠수를 탔는데
<lyuso> 그거때문에 징계를 먹었습니다.
<lyuso> 물론 도서관 간다고 전부 보고는 되어있었죠.
<DarkCircle> 당직사관이 알고는 있었던가요?
<lyuso> 넵
<lyuso> 그리고 도서관 간 게 중요한 포인트가 아니라, 일 안할려고 하는 의도가 보였다고.....ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 끝입니다 진짜.
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 행정병 하시면서 근무표도 짜고 그러심?
<lyuso> 근무표는 제 업무가 아니죠. 그런데 할 때도 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 할때도 있다는건 한다는 얘기군요
<lyuso> 인사서무병사가 지금 상말인데, 그 부사수가 일4이고 제가 일3이라
<DarkCircle> 만능 100이네 (...)
<lyuso> 자주 떠맏게됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 하긴 음 ..
<DarkCircle> 제가 얼마전에 다녀온 얍쌉군 부대가 좀 비슷~한 상황이었는데
<DarkCircle> 애들이 진짜 밥 한끼도 못먹고 하루종일 일하고
<DarkCircle> 저녁만 먹는다고 ㄱ-
<lyuso> 저희 저녁도 거의 못먹습니다.
<DarkCircle> 대충 그런 모양새일거 같네요
<lyuso> 가끔 개념간부님들이 과자나 라면을 사주시지만,
<DarkCircle> 먹는거도 완전 한끼는 못먹고 그냥 먹는둥 마는둥 대충 하고 나와서 계속 일하죠
<DarkCircle> 자기전까지.
<lyuso> 대부분의 간부들은 당연하다고 생각하고 있거든요. 'ㅅ'
<lyuso> 잠은 몇시에 잔다고 합니까?
<DarkCircle> 10시 취침이 교범상 내용 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 춘하추계는 6시기상 동계는 6시 30분
<lyuso> 그게 지켜질 리가.
<DarkCircle> 취침후 30분 기상전 30분 이동병령 없음.
<lyuso> 세벽 3시에 잔 적도 많고
<DarkCircle> 병령-> 병력
<lyuso> 밤 세도록 일하는 경우도 상당합니다.
<DarkCircle> 방새도록 일하면서 경계근무도 나가나요?
<DarkCircle> ë°© ->
<DarkCircle> ë°¤
<lyuso> 경계근무 가끔씩 저희도 들어갈 때가 있죠.
<DarkCircle> 아니 그러니까
<DarkCircle> 밤새도록 일한날에 경계근무도 나가시냐 그런질문.
<lyuso> 인원없으면 나가야죠. 실 사례도 있습니다. 8시간 연타로 막 서기도 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 교대병력이 없어서?
<lyuso> 네
<DarkCircle> 육군규정에는 2시간 이상은 못서게 되어 있는데요
<lyuso> 그런 거 안먹힌다니까요
<DarkCircle> 근무표는 제대로 짠거 맞음?
<lyuso> 정규 룰대로 짜면
<lyuso> 병사들이 "왜 이렇게 많이 들어가냐" 라면서 난리를 칩니다.
<DarkCircle> 교대및 이동시간을 제외하고 두시간이예요
<lyuso> 게다가 병사들부터 마인드가 이렇습니다.
<lyuso> 밑에 애들 돌리면 되지 왜 나까지 넣냐 이거에요.
<DarkCircle> 중대장이 그러시는게 아니고요?
<lyuso> 간부도 똑같아요.
<DarkCircle> 전 말년 마지막날에도 근무 나갔는데 크크
<DarkCircle> 전역하기 바로 전날.
<DarkCircle> =3
<lyuso> 올....
<DarkCircle> 물론 두시간짜리
<DarkCircle> 당연한거 아님?
<DarkCircle> 올이 아니라 당연한겁니다 =3
<DarkCircle> 군인이면 해야 하는거
<lyuso> 여튼 그래서 8시간 연속근무 참 많이 서봤습니다.
<DarkCircle> 명령서라는건 말 그대로 명령
<DarkCircle> 그거 좀 소원 수리에 박박 긁어봐요
<lyuso> 이거 이미 중대급에서 다 알고 있고 대대급에서도 알고있습니다.
<lyuso> 별 반응? 당연히 없죠.
<DarkCircle> 솔직히 상급 선임한테 뭘 더 바라겠느냐고 하루에 30분씩만이라도 서달라고 하면 될듯?
<DarkCircle> 한사람당 30분만이라도 서면 혼자가 가지는 부담이 엄청나게 줄어들텐데요
<DarkCircle> 30분 서는게 뭐 대수라고
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 제가 그러다가 한 2시간정도 욕먹어봤죠.
<lyuso> 수십명의 선임들이 행정반에 들어와서 난동을 피우면
<lyuso> 감당이 안됩니다 진짜......
<DarkCircle> 그 부대 본진이 최전방은 아닐거쟎아요?
<lyuso> 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle> 최전방 아니면 민간인만 감시하면 될걸 가지고 뭘 그리 힘들다고
<lyuso> 쩝........
<DarkCircle> 솔직히 근무시간에 잠 한번씩은 자보쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전 막걸리 왕창 들이마시고 주간근무 간적도 있습니다.
<lyuso> 잠이라..... 모르죠 선임들이 어떻게 서는지는......
<DarkCircle> 그래도 가야 하지 않겠냐고 제가 안나가면 선임이 나가야 할 분위기여서
<DarkCircle> 그렇겐 못한다고 제가 나갔다 왔습니다.
<lyuso> 저 솔직히 경계근무작성권한 위임받아서 강제로 넣을려면 얼마든지 가능한데
<lyuso> 일상에서 받는 스트레스가 지금도 심하지만 그게 더 불어날 까 무섭습니다.
<DarkCircle> 말년이들 다 집어넣어버려요 =3
<DarkCircle> 솔직히 죽이기야 하겠냐능.
<DarkCircle> 욕이나 좀 먹지
<lyuso> 말년이들은 서로 당직하고 오췸하겠다고 그러는걸요.
<lyuso> 욕?......
<DarkCircle> 뭐 저도 당직 해봤고 오침도 해봤고
<DarkCircle> 당직은 피곤해서 못해먹겠더군요
<lyuso> 생활관 관물대 다 엎어버리고
<lyuso> 막 그러는데 욕이라.....
<lyuso> 재미있어요 군대가.....
<DarkCircle> 밤에 계속 깨어있어야 하니까 ...
<DarkCircle> 저 당직부사관 설때 잠 안깰려고 행정반에서 코딩하고 있었어요 ㄱ-;
<lyuso> 저희 당직은 당직사관이나 당직부사관이나 딱 12시 넘어가면 잡니다.
<lyuso> 끝.
<lyuso> 알람 오전 5시 30분으로 맞추고 잡니다.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그건 이해 가능.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 다들 알아서 탄 분배받고 나가서 경계서고 오죠
<DarkCircle> 경례생략 알아서 갔따와 끗.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 포기했어요.
<lyuso> 자기들 편한데로는 전부 FM 이면서 자기들 좀 곤란해지겠다 싶으면 전 부 AM 으로 가는 그
<lyuso> 어우......
<lyuso> 마음같으면 진짜 3군사령부같은데로 전출가고싶습니다.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 여하튼 그런 스트레스야 누구나 받을테니 흠 ..
<DarkCircle> 3군사령부가 ㅋㅋ 무지 빡세요
<DarkCircle> 거기는 꼬투리 잡히면 망.
<lyuso> 그러면 딱 사단까지.
<DarkCircle> 사단도 꼬투리 잡히면 영창
<lyuso> 그런데 전 잡힐 껀수는 하나도 만든 적 없어요.
<lyuso> 횡령은 무슨 사비 털어넣어가면서 일하고 있는데. ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 군기가 빡시다는 얘기죠
<lyuso> 군기 부분이라면 사단도 느물느물합니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 왜 사비를 터나요?
<DarkCircle> 그건 진짜 알 수가 없네요
<lyuso> 간부들이 미쳐돌았어요
<DarkCircle> 상급자가 시킨다고 하더라도 육군 규정에 그래도되는게 있나 =3
<lyuso> 돈은 없는데 결과물을 내놓으랍니다. 수리를 하려면 공구는둘째로 자제가 있어야하는데
<lyuso> 없으면 니돈사서 하랍니다.
<DarkCircle> 보급은 누가 담당인가요?
<lyuso> 물론 보급관은 안그러지만, 아래의 소위중위나 하사중사가 문제죠
<lyuso> 보급은 보급관이 담당합니다만,
<DarkCircle> 보급계가 있을거 아님?
<lyuso> 보급병이 있죠. 그런데 보급병은 이런 쪽으로는 청구를 할 줄 모릅니다.
<DarkCircle> 보급관님이 직접 워드치고 이러실리는 없고
<DarkCircle> 그러면 보급병 갈궈요 =3
<DarkCircle> 모른다는게 말이나 되는
<lyuso> 보급병 역시 상말입니다.
<lyuso> (...)
<lyuso> 보급병 부사수도 저보다 계급이 높아요.
<DarkCircle> 최소한 전역하기 전에 바닥까지라도 훑고 후임에게 알려주기라도 해야 하는데
<lyuso> 그래서 예전에 어떤 간부가 시키는 일 돈이 더 이상 없어서 못한다고 했다가
<lyuso> 욕 바가지로 먹고 군장돌고
<lyuso> 에라이
<DarkCircle> 그건 보급계가 잘못하는거
<DarkCircle> 업무 소홀이나 업무 태만이라고 보긴 그렇고 업무 미숙이 맞겠네요
<lyuso> 보통은 그래서 보급관하고 바로 이야기를 하는데
<lyuso> 보급관도 해결을 못 할 때가 많습니다.
<DarkCircle> 교범이 막 행정반 어딘가에 책장깊숙히 박혀있는데 그걸 안봐서 모른다거나
<DarkCircle> 교범 찾아보세요 교범이 진리임
<lyuso> 저야 교범을 꿰고 살지만, 다른 병사라고 그러겠습니까.
<DarkCircle> 보급쪽 교범도 쭉 보시라능.
<lyuso> 보급교범은 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 저새끼한테 맏기느니 내가 한다는 생각을 가지고 청구하시면
<DarkCircle> 없다뇨?
<DarkCircle> 있는데요 크크
<DarkCircle> 흠 .. 근데 내용이 좀 뭐랄까 예시같은식으로 들어서 설명한게 많아서
<lyuso> 말 그대로에요. 중대 보유 교범목록에 보급관련이 없습니다.
<lyuso> 통신교범 역시 없음.
<DarkCircle> 통신과는 있나요?
<lyuso> 딱 2권 있습니다. 그것도 기술교범이에요.
<lyuso> 작전관련 교범은 있고, 전술교범이 거의 대부분이에요.
<DarkCircle> 암구호나 음어 교범은 없나보네요
<lyuso> 없습니다.
<lyuso> 독도법 교범은 1권 있네요
<DarkCircle> 그 보급교범중에 보면 4-5-4 자리로 해서
<DarkCircle> 물자번호랑 품명이랑 단위랑 그런거 쭉 적힌거 있을텐데
<DarkCircle> 저 자리수 맞으려나모르겠지만 여하튼
<DarkCircle> 교범이 뭐가 있느냐가 중요한게 아니라 =3
<DarkCircle> 업무를 처리하는데 도움이 되는 메뉴얼이 없으면 상급부대에 청구하시라는것.
<lyuso> 다이렉트 청구를 하면 또 이런 문제가 생깁니다. 지휘계통 씹냐교 막 그래요.
<lyuso> 아니 지휘계통을 통하면 안중요하다면서 짤라버리는데
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 중대장이랑 보급관한테 이러이러한게 우리부대에 없는거 같다
<DarkCircle> 이거 필요하다 라고 말씀을 드려야 하지 않겠느냐능.
<lyuso> 안중요하게 여깁니다 진짜로.
<lyuso> 그래서 요즘은 상급부대에 바로 넣어서 받아옵니다.
<DarkCircle> 그게 있어야 식재료청구할때도 보급일련번호를 써서 보급신청을 하죠
<lyuso> 네
<lyuso> 식재료는 제 담당이 아니지만, 인수나 그런 거 가끔 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 어쨌든 흠흠 부대에 진짜 필요한게 좀 많이 있을텐데
<DarkCircle> 가령 철조망 재료라든가
<DarkCircle> 삽이라든가
<DarkCircle> 공구 청구할때도 일련번호로 청구합니다.
<lyuso> 그렇죠. 그런 건 프로그램 써서 자동 청구하고 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 전산프로그램으로 써서 청구서를 쭉 뽑은다음에 그걸 중대장 사인을 받아서 넣는거죠
<lyuso> 전자서명도 저희가 직접 진행합니다.
<DarkCircle> 계원 부서장(관) 중대장 대대장 이런식으로
<DarkCircle> 쭉.
<lyuso> 제 이름으로 결제 날리는것도 있고, 아니면 중대장 계정으로 날리는것도 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 여하튼 교범 찾아보세요 없으면 청구하시고
<imsu> 왜 군대얘기를 밖에서도 하는거야~ 쩝 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 솔직히 이거도 이제 포기. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 제가 여러번 그러니까 나중에 행정보급관이 자기 곤란하다고
<lyuso> 안해주면 좋겠다 라고 저한테 말하더군요.
<DarkCircle> 전 드릴 수 있는 도움 최대한 드려보려고 하지만 부대 특수성도 고려해야 하고 하니 더 말씀은 못드림 뿡.
<lyuso> 넵. 수고하셨습니다.
<DarkCircle> 고기나 드시다 가시라능.
<DarkCircle> 똥 많이 싸고 .
<lyuso> 고기는 자시고 지금 이미 부대 가져갈 공구랑 그런거 다 싸두고 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 제가 국방부에 민원 넣어드려요? ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 이미 사단에서 부대 썰었는데 이번에 또 썰리면
<DarkCircle> 군인이 전쟁을 하려면 도구가 있어야지 왜 보급이 이리 개판이냐 라고
<lyuso> 저 징계받습니다.
<lyuso> 대대장부터 그랬어요.
<lyuso> 앞으로 이런 일 발생하면 해당 병사 징계한다고.
<DarkCircle> 부대에서 계속 보급 넣어달라고 하는데 안넣어주는 국방부가 잘못이겠죠 =3
<DarkCircle> 국민 세금 괜히 내나 군인들 보급품 주라고 내는거지
<lyuso> 그런 합법적이고 당연하며 상식적인 이치따위 군대에서는 안통함. =3
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그거야 크크
<DarkCircle> 그쪽 상식이랑 이쪽 상식이랑 다를 수 있으니까요
<lyuso> 그냥 미친거같습니다.
<DarkCircle> 원래 군인에게 필요한건 전쟁에 필요한 무기랑 기름이랑 공구 몇개 이게 다 아님?
<lyuso> .....
<lyuso> 참고로 저희 중대에서만 보통 1달에 종이를 약 5천장 사용합니다.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그렇게나 많이 ㄱ- ;
<lyuso> 간부들이죠. ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 뭐 종이비행기 놀이+종이배 놀이 학접기 놀이 이런거 하심? ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 간부들이 툭하면 인쇄해달라고 합니다.
<lyuso> 그리고 한번 보면 버리죠.
<lyuso> 몇번 다시 볼 꺼? 그때마다 인쇄해달라고 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그건 민간 와도 마찬가지죠 .
<lyuso> 공통자료나 그런거 갱신되는거는 제가 따로 보관해서 나중에 달라고 하면 빌려주는데
<DarkCircle> 거기나 민간사회나 .. 다들 몇번 보고 버릴거 종이에 인쇄 =3
<lyuso> 가장 가관인 점은 "더러우니까 다시 뽑아달라"
<lyuso> 이겁니다.
<lyuso> 아니 얼마나 더러워지고 구겨졋다고 단지 서류함에 잠시 있던 것 뿐인데 저래요.
<DarkCircle> 더러우니 다시 뽑아달라는건 뭐 저도 많이 요구받았던건데 기왕이면 깨끗하게 보고 싶겠죠
<DarkCircle> 토너가루가 살짝 번졌다거나
<DarkCircle> 잉크가 조금만 번져도 그냥 다시 뽑는
<lyuso> 그렇죠......ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 전 그래서 겨울철이 되면 잉크젯에서 나오기 전에 손부터 씻어서 말리고 잉크젯에서 나온 종이 난롯가에다 잠시 말리고 그랬거든요
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 안하면 잉크가 안말라서 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 말랐겠지? 하고 생각하고 손으로 슥 해버리면 글씨가 산들바람을 타고 ..
<lyuso> 저희는 After Dryer 제가 만들어서 씁니다.
<DarkCircle> 여하튼 고생 많으시네요 ㄱ-;
<lyuso> 네......
<DarkCircle> 혹시 뭐 차량수리 할때 쓰는 깔깔이 복스렌치나 이런것도 챙겨가시나요?
<DarkCircle> 스패너를 사이즈별로 들고 간다거나
<lyuso> 스패너 사이즈별로 없으니까 몽키 스패너 가지고가고
<lyuso> 토크렌치 가져가고
<DarkCircle> 토크렌치 비쌀텐데?
<lyuso> 오실로스코프, 멀티테스터, 플라이어 이런거 싹 제꺼 가져갑니다.
<lyuso> 비싸죠
<lyuso> 비싼데
<lyuso> 아시잖아요.
<DarkCircle> 제가 공구쪽에 있으면서 보기보다 좀 상당히 비싼거 몇개가 머릿속에 아직도 꿰어져있는데
<DarkCircle> 플라이어도 생각보다 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 사이즈가 좀 커지면 상당히 비싸더라구요
<lyuso> 어쩔 수 없죠. 없으면 일을 못해요.
<DarkCircle> 대충 재보니 한 백만원어치 넘을거 같?
<lyuso> 그렇죠...... 그리고 이미 위로휴가때 가져간 것 들 중 상당수가
<DarkCircle> 오실로 싼거 한 2~30만원이면 사고 멀티테스터도 좋은거 좀 있어야 하니 ..
<lyuso> 간부들이 이리저리 챙겨가고 ㄱ-
<lyuso> 오오 이거 좋아보이는데 라면서 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 근데 제 생각으론 오실로 안가져가시는게 좋을거 같 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 오실로도 업어갈거 같은데요 크크
<lyuso> 휴대용 오실로스코프에요
<DarkCircle> 그니까요 .
<lyuso> 크....
<lyuso> 그런데 없으면 일을 못하니까요.
<DarkCircle> 휴대용도 쓸만한게 30만원쯤 하니까 .
<lyuso> 네.
<DarkCircle> 테스터기 있으면 되는거 아니냐능.
<lyuso> 테스터기만으로 측정 불가능한게 많죠.
<lyuso> 보수대대 급 서비스를 바라다보니.....ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 전자 제품도 다루심? ㅋ
<lyuso> 네.....
<lyuso> 그러니까 폰 고쳐달라니 이런말이 나오죠.
<DarkCircle> 도데체 뭘 하시길래 ㄱ-; 오실로는 지터 체크하는 용도 외에는 딱히 쓸 일이 없을텐데요
<lyuso> 선로 계측할 때 많이 쓰죠.
<DarkCircle> 아 ..
<lyuso> 예를 들어서 모 기계를 돌리는데 전력선에 고조파가 얼마나 타는지 찍어볼려면
<lyuso> 스팩트럼 아날라이저는 없으니까 대용으로 쓰고......
<lyuso> (파형은 외우고 있음)
<lyuso> 무선선로 정합 상태 확인할 때에도 쓰고, 무선기기 출력 점검할때도 쓰고 많아요.
<DarkCircle> 다 하시는군요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 아니 그건 그냥 보수대 맏기고 새로 보급받지 그걸 뭐하러 ...
<lyuso> 기본 3주 걸리니까 그러는거에요.
<DarkCircle> 하긴 아 계원선임이 멍청해서 고생하시는거지 ㄱ-
<lyuso> 3주에서 보통 1달 걸리니까 시키는거죠.
<DarkCircle> 교대로 한대씩만 맏기면 되쟎아요
<lyuso> .....
<lyuso> 지금 전투 시 뿌릴 양도 모자란데 교대?......
<lyuso> 무리입니다.
<DarkCircle> 예비 장비도 없나보군요
<lyuso> 네.
<DarkCircle> 보통 중대 하나에 소대가 4개 있다고 가정하면
<DarkCircle> 통신장비가 보통 6대가 있는데
<DarkCircle> 하나는 중대장용이고 4개는 소대용이고
<DarkCircle> 하나는 스페어.
<lyuso> 저희가 전시에 통신장비를 큰거 4대 작은거 32개를 뿌려야하는데
<DarkCircle> 스페어는 통신탑에 때려박고 나머지는 전쟁나면 통신병이 끌고 가죠
<lyuso> 현실은 큰거 2개에 작은거 26개인가 그래요.
<lyuso> 스페어따윈 없음.....
<DarkCircle> 혹시 뭐 중대장이나 보급관이 장비 부족하다고 뭐라고 막 불평불만 늘어놓으시지 않음?
<DarkCircle> 이래가지고 전쟁 어떻게 하겠냐 그냥 전원돌격하고 말지 라든가 ..
<lyuso> 안그럽니다.
<lyuso> 또 신기한게, 군에서만 보급가능한 장비 부족하면 불평을 안합니다.
<lyuso> 일반공구(가령 드라이버) 같은게 없어서 일 못한다고 하면 난리치면서 ㄱ-
<lyuso> 이번에 그래서 Bosch IXO Professional 시리즈 전동 드라이버 가지고 갑니다.
<DarkCircle> 비싼거 말고 그냥 싼거 들고 가시지 ..
<lyuso> 있는게 이거라서요.
<DarkCircle> 그게 무지비싼거일텐데
<DarkCircle> 군대에서 모터장비 고장나면 진짜 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아우 앞이 안보여요 (먼산)
<lyuso> 그렇죠. 앞이 안보이죠. 그리고 전기가 없어도 앞이 안보여요
<lyuso> 발전기도 때갈까 그러다가 말았는데
<lyuso> 저 전역할 때 제 부사수는 어떻게 될려나 걱정입니다. 저는 제 꺼 가지고 간건 다 다시 내려보낼려구요.
<markers> ~_~
<DarkCircle> 불쌍하네 -ㅅ-
<markers> 먼가 갑자기 밥 먹고 왔더니 다 군대얘기네
<markers> 도대체 어디부대세요 ;;
<lyuso> 전방부대에요.
<lyuso> 1사단이라고
<markers> 동부전선?
<lyuso> 네. 그곳이죠. 통일대교 있고 거기 맞습니다.
<markers> 지금 잇는 부대가 사단급 부대인가요 -ㅅ-?;;
<lyuso> 아닙니다. 일반 보병대대의 중대입니다.
<markers> 흠;;
<markers> 중대에 도대체 몇명이나 잇길래 -_-;
<lyuso> 120명 가량입니다.
<lyuso> 각 소대에서 35명씩, 그리고 60mm박격포, 그리고 중대본부죠.
<lyuso> <중대본부
<markers> 서부전선이시네요
<lyuso> 서부가 더 가깝던가요.....
<markers> 동부전선은 제가 알기론 강원도쪽;;
<lyuso> 아 맞다......
<markers> 제가 예전 근무한곳에 시체 떠내려가면 발견할만한 곳에 계시군요;
<lyuso> 넴
<markers> GOP부대이시면 흠;;
<markers> ~_~ 머 일좀 하시다가 땡강 부리세요
<markers> 지금 딱 보니 병사한명한테 바라는 의존도가 굉장히 커서
<yemharc> "우리의 주적은 간부다"
<markers> 좀 잘해주다가 갑자기 돌변하면 당황해서 잘해줄듯
<markers> 저도 작업병이었는데 전 GOP 올라간후로는
<markers> 북한군이랑 인사도 하고 다녓...
<markers> -_-;
<DarkCircle> 북한군이랑 인사는 몰래하는거쟎아요? 크크
<DarkCircle> 그거 상급자한테 걸리면 영창간대던데
<markers> 아뇨 그 머냐 철책이랑 철책 사이로
<markers> 거리가 좀 있어서
<lyuso> ......
<DarkCircle> 네 뭐 그렇 ..
<markers> 눈에 띄는 옷입고 방방 띄면 저쪽에서도 눈에 띄는걸로 방방 점프함..
<markers> 그게 인사 -ㅅ-;;
<lyuso> 갑자기 돌변하면 어떻게 될것같아요.
<DarkCircle> 이러지도 못하고 저러지도 못하는 묘한 상황이랄까 .
<lyuso> 아닙니다. 딱 한번 그래봤는데
<markers> 병사들 근무는 시켜야되는데 작업도 시켜야되고 GOP에 최소 근무가 16시간은 넘는데 간부들도 체력 딸려서 병사들 인솔 못하니 혼자서 막 돌아댕겻는데;;
<lyuso> 그것도 겸손하게 이래서 안된다고 하니까
<lyuso> 간부 말이 말 같지 않냐면서 진술서 쓰고 징계위원회 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 그래서 징계 드셧나요?
<lyuso> 간부 역징계 먹였습니다.
<markers> 굿
<DarkCircle> 징계는 징을 단 닭인가 ... (먼산)
<lyuso> 될 게 있고 안될 게 있는데
<markers> 막 시키면 인력 부족 / 자원 부족 / 시간 부족 으로 말만 잘하면 어떻게 피해가거나 원하는거 얻을수 있음 ㅇ_ㅇ
<DarkCircle> 득템하셨습니다
<lyuso> 그리고 나서 군생활이 좀 많이 피곤했죠
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<lyuso> 간부라서 툭하면 시비를걸어요.
<markers> 말은 받아주되 걍 배 째여.
<lyuso> 할 말이 있고 하면 안되는 말이 있는데 가리질 못하죠.
<DarkCircle> 즤는 간부들이 봌 데리고 가서 술도 주고 막 그랬는데 참 그쪽동네는 물이 거시기한가봐요잉
<lyuso> 그래놓고선 나중에 징계먹던지 경고장 받으면
<markers> 머머 해라 그러면 아 지금 다른 간부(더 높은 간부)가 이거 오늘안에 머머 해라고 햇다고 그러면서 이러지러 말빨 ㄲㄱ
<lyuso> 저희더러 그럽니다 가족인데 봐줄 순 없냐 라면서 그러는 거 보면
<lyuso> 사형당하더라도 상관살인 해보고싶어집니다.
<markers> 능력밖이라고 말을 하셔야죠 그럴땐 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 더 높은 간부 드립 당연히 해뵜죠
<lyuso> 씨알도 안먹혀요 계내들은 자기가 가장 중요합니다.
<markers> 봐줄수 없냐 => 너 이거 시키는거 안할거냐  // 능력이 딸린다 => 죠낸 하기 싫다
<markers> 그러면 머 필요하냐 ->
<markers> 이런식으로 가야져 ;
<markers> 막 받아주면 힘들기만하고 아무것도 안됨
<lyuso> 그렇게 끌고나가면
<lyuso> 어떻게 하시는 지 아십니까?
<markers> 대충 일 오는거 봐서 도저히 안될거 같은거는 뻐기고 좀 하면 될거 같은건는 살짝살짝 굴려서 일을 좀 정리하심이.
<lyuso> 상관명령불복종에 면전모독먹여서 연대 징계위원회로 데려갑니다.
<markers> 도대체 멀 시키는대요 -_-
<markers> 아니 그거보다 정확히 간부선에서 상관이 누구임.
<lyuso> 지 휴대폰 비밀번호 까먹어서 푸는것은 기본 스톡 깔고, 1) 예초기나 엔진톱 등의 장비 "수리" without 어떠한 공구나 약품 및 부품 없음.
<lyuso> 상관이 있죠 중대장(대위)과 행정보급관(상사)이 있느넫
<lyuso> 그러려니 하라고 하고 끝나니까 사람이 더 미치죠.
<DarkCircle> 보병 중대장이 대위 나부랭이였나 -ㅅ-
<markers> 그외 대대인사담당관 머 이런식으로 잇을건데 그런사람들도 시킴?
<markers> 보병은 중대장이 대위 ㅇ_ㅇ
<DarkCircle> 포병은 대위는 그냥 상급 간부로 보지 그 이상은 안쳐주는데 ..
<lyuso> 그런사람들도 시키죠
<markers> 가끔 중위도 낙하산타고 와요
<lyuso> 대대급에서도 굴러들어옵니다.
<markers> 본부중대라고 하지 않으셧음?
<lyuso> 중대본부에요.
<markers> 그냥 일반 중대의 본부소대라는 말씀이시죠?
<lyuso> 네.
<markers> 아니 대대간부들이 와서 시킨다는 말씀임?
<DarkCircle> 중대장이 코앞에 있는 곳일텐데 =3
<lyuso> 그렇지요.
<markers> 아니 얼마나 사람이 없는건지 아니면 님의 능력이 특출난건지 -ㄱ
<lyuso> 대개는 중대 간부가 다 시키지만, 가끔은 대대 간부가 오기도 해요.
<lyuso> 제가 능력이 특출나면 일개 보병중대에 있는 게 아니겠죠.
<markers> 대대간부선에서 머 시키면
<markers> 일단 보급관이나 중대장 걸고 넘어지세요
<lyuso> 그들이 방어를 못해줍니다.
<lyuso> 에라이......
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 대대간부가 보급관이나 중대장보다 짬이 더 높으면
<DarkCircle> 진짜 막장
<markers> ㄴㄴ 보통 대대간부가 높긴한데
<markers> 소속 때문에
<DarkCircle> 소속보단 짬이죠 크크
<lyuso> 짬으로 밀죠. ㄱ-
<markers> 허락없이 시킨다거나 (일종의 작업) 하는거 자체가 간부선에서는 이미 징계감
<DarkCircle> 저 부대 있을때 수송관이 여단 top 3
<markers> 허락 받으면 모를까
<lyuso> 간부들이 서로서로 전부 다 봐주면서 해요.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 우리부대에 뭐 점검 들어온다 감사 들어온다 그러면 제가 바로 수송관님께 불려가고
<DarkCircle> 야 커피타와 넵.
<DarkCircle> 제가 부대점검 간부들 맞이하고 그랬 ..
<markers> 그러니깐 뜬금없이 머 전해받은것도 없는데 시키면 중대간부(중대장/보급관) 걸고 넘어지세요
<DarkCircle> 단 그때 대대장이나 연대장님 동시에 들어오면 무조건 버로우 =3
<markers> 그러면
<DarkCircle> 아 연대가 아니라 여단이구나
<markers> 한 몇일은 그냥 막 시키다가
<markers> 나중에는 확인시켜주고 막 이런절차때문에 귀찮아서 안하는사람들 분명 생겨요
<markers> 제가 그방법으로 간부 10명넘게 징계 보냇는데 -ㄱ
<markers> 100% 징계감입니다 그거는
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 ㅋㅋ 왜 자꾸 징계를 보낼 생각을 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 걸고 넘어지면
<lyuso> 그들이 저에게 "너 나 무시?" 라고 합니다.
<markers> 간부는 나의 적이다 < 이거죠
<markers> 무시가 아니라
<lyuso> 솔직히 간부는 진짜 요즘 적이다 란 생각 많아요.
<markers> 업무 받은게 있는데 그거 먼저 해야되는지 직속상관한테 물어보는거죠
<markers> 근데 님 잘 생각해야되는데
<markers> 중대장 보급관도 적이지만
<markers> 일단은 아군입니다.
<markers> 이용할수 있는건 이용하고서 내가 이길수 있으면 그때 적으로 돌리세요
<DarkCircle> 근데 진짜 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전쟁 지금 당장 나면
<lyuso> 그래야겠죠. 이미 상당히 이용중이지만 -_-
<DarkCircle> 어떻게 될지 모름 ..
<DarkCircle> 그래가지고 전쟁을 하시겠나요
<markers> 전혀 상관도 없는데 대대에서 중대 개인 병사한테 사적인 업무나 시키고 잇고
<lyuso> 그러게나말입니다.
<markers> 저 잇을때도 정말 친한 간부랑 얘기한적 있어요 지금 이상태에서 전쟁나면 어떨거 같냐고
<lyuso> 특히나 통신에 있어서는 대부분 카톡으로 다 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 왜 군대 기밀을 카톡으로 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 진짜 군대 미쳤긴 미쳤나보군요
<lyuso> 미쳣어요.
<lyuso> 연대급에서도 카톡으로 해서
<markers> 정말친한간부 왈 "제일 먼저 일어나자마자 총기 탄약고로 간다음에 대대장 쏴죽이고 유유히 나가버리겟다고 그랫음
<lyuso> 연대 지시사항 알아야하니까 연대 주임원사 카톡방 참가하기가 얼마나 힘들던지 -_-
<DarkCircle> 유유히가 아니라 ㅋㅋ 유혈참극이 나겠죠
<lyuso> 오우.....
<DarkCircle> 잘 생각하셨어야 흠흠
<markers> 제 생각엔 내가 먼저 쏴 죽일거야 하면서 싸우지 않을까 생각됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 결국 나중에 아무도 안살아남고 한명 살아남는데 그 사람 미쳐서 자살할듯?
<markers> 아무튼
<markers> 일단은
<markers> 대대간부 방어부터하시구
<DarkCircle> 근데 실탄을 들고 있으면 일단 군대는 미치는게 정상이라
<lyuso> 이 계급제가 없어지는거라던가 아니면 무조건 서로에게 존댓말 쓰기 같은거 하면
<markers> 물론 허락 받고 오면 그러세요 예초기 고쳐달라 이런거 댁도 없는 가격을 부르던지 죠낸 간부가 나돌아다니게 재료를 구해달라고 시키던지
<lyuso> 엄청 신기해질껍니다.
<lyuso> markers, 수리비 한번 불러본 적 있었는데, 월급받으면서 미쳤냐는 말 들었어요.
<DarkCircle> lyuso / 흠 근데 그거 이미 예전에 해봤습니다.
<DarkCircle> 하급자에게 존댓말 쓰기
<lyuso> 공임비 빼고 부속자제는 어쩌라고 ㅠㅠ
<markers> 병사 사비로 고치는거 자체가 이미 잘못된거 찌르세요
<markers> 상급부대에 올리면 바로 그 간부랑 그 윗선 간부들 다 짤림
<markers> 100%짤림
<lyuso> markers, 이미 찔러도 대대선에서 감싸돈다니까요. 연대나 사단으로 올리려면 어쩔 수 없이 거쳐야하는데
<DarkCircle> 하루만 써보자 라고 했는데 진짜 그 다음날 크크 그 전날에 존댓말 쓰느라고 쌓였던 빡이 터져서 다들 멘붕 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 거치면서 필터링 됩니다.
<markers> 대대가 아니라 국방부로 찔러야됩니다 ( -- )
<DarkCircle> 필터링 돼서 결국 남는건 없어요
<DarkCircle> 국방부로 가도 나중에 찌르다보면
<lyuso> 올라가면서 다 필터링되거나, 야예 그런 시도를 막아버립니ㅏ.
<DarkCircle> 어 안그랬다는데?
<markers> 하다못해 사단장
<lyuso> 안그랬다던데 <- 정답입니다.
<lyuso> 조사 절대 재대로 안합니다.
<DarkCircle> 사단장은 힘 없으니 패스
<DarkCircle> 군단장 정도 갈궈주면 군단장이 사단장을 갈구죠
<lyuso> 제가 한 때 사단으로 올리려고 했다가 그거 업무용 컴퓨터로 쓴거 걸려서
<markers> 조사 절대 제대로 안해요 되요. 이미 그런이야기 나돈거 부터 문제라서 알아서 고쳐요. 만약에 안 고치면 다시 한번 찔러주시구요.
<lyuso> 죽는줄 알았어요.
<DarkCircle> 제가 현역 있을때 군단장님이 김장수 전 국방부장관님이었어요
<markers> 설마 군 내에서 쓴건 아니죠
<DarkCircle> 진심 존경했음 .
<lyuso> 군 내에서 작성하죠.
<markers> ...
<lyuso> 군 외에서 쓴 것 처럼 할 수 있는 방법이 없어요.
<markers> 아니 그러니깐 작성 장소요
<lyuso> 작성 장소는 개인 이력이 튈 만한 곳에서 안하죠.
<markers> 어차피 내용 까발리면 어느 대대까지의 이야기인줄을 뻔히 아는거니 상관없고
<lyuso> 문제는 그러한 내용이 전달되는 걸 중간에 서버가 잡아내죠.
<markers> 그러니깐 사회에서 했냐 군 안의 인트라넷이나 그런곳에서 햇냐 이말 @_@;;
<lyuso> 군 인트라넷입니다.
<markers> 그럼 안되요 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 군 인트라넷은 다 보이죠 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 일반 인터넷으로 한번 날리면 어떻게 될까 싶었는데,
<DarkCircle> 리눅스 써보셨으면서 왜 그렇게 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 어떻게든 다 알게 되어있던데요.
<DarkCircle> 인터넷도 마찬가지지만 인트라넷은 소속 중대 몇번 컴퓨터까지 다 나오죠
<markers> 가끔 신출귀몰의 통신병이라던지 작전병이 잘하기는 하지만 어차피 우리는 작업병이니 컴 같은거 만질 시간도 부족할거고
<lyuso> 국방부 민원 넣으면 그 민원 누가넣었는지 다 나오더라구요......
<markers> 정말 님이 정말 짜증난다 귀찮다 내가 할수 있는거 이리저리 말빨로 하던 행동으로 하든 꼼수 다 부렷다 하면
<DarkCircle> 제가 군에서 인트라넷 하면서 참 신기했던게 얘네들 무슨 깡으로 이렇게 글들을 올리지 라는 생각 ..
<markers> 제일 위로 무식하게 찌르는게 답입니다.
<lyuso> 그냥 쿨하게 찔러서 전출갈래요.
<markers> 전출 보내세요
<markers> 전출 가지말고
<DarkCircle> 전출을 보내는게 아니라 가는게 맞을듯
<lyuso> 보내는것도 지겹습니다.
<DarkCircle> 보내봐야 버틸놈들은 그냥 거기에 있을테니
<lyuso> 시궁창에서 벗어나야죠 벗어나도록 도와주는게 아니라
<markers> 전출 가게 되면 10배는 더 힘들어지는거 보장합니다.
<markers> 제가 군생활하면서 전출 온 사람치고 제대로 생활하는거 못봣어요
<markers> 아니면
<markers> 이등병때 전출을 가야되는데 지금 일병이시라면서요
<markers> 모를때 가면 모를까 이제 일병이면 어지간한건 아는건데 그럼 힘들어짐.
<lyuso> 그럴까요. =)
<markers> 병사입장에서 특히
<DarkCircle> 근데 정말 전출가시고 싶으면 7포여단 가시는거 추천
<markers> 후임병 입장에서 갑자기 듣도 못한 사람이 자기 선임으로 오는데 누가 좋아라 합니까
<markers> 간부도 인정 안해줘요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 하긴 그렇지만 말을 잘 하면 선임 대우 해주긴 하겠죠
<DarkCircle> 저 군생활 하면서 제위로 영창갔다온 선임이 둘 있었는데
<DarkCircle> 갔다온 이유를 듣고 보니 음 납득할만하네 음음 그래서 그냥 선임대우 해줬 =3
<lyuso> 제가 이미 강제로 전출을 당해봤기 때문에 (BPD,ASPD)
<lyuso> 사실 자포자기죠.
<markers> 제가 잇던 곳에 전출병 꽤 많이 왔었는데 원래부터 있던 토박이 선임들이 다 컷팅해주다가 그사람 전역하니깐 다 돌변해서 개무시하고 간부들도 그런거 느끼니깐 다 무시하고 전출 온 사람들 다시 전출 가고 싶다고 신청서 내고 -_-
<lyuso> 어차피 한번 부대에서 버려져봤는데, 또 못할 리는 없겠다는 그 느김.
<DarkCircle> 영창을 갔다온 이유가 좀 황당한데 후임이랑 근무서면서 가르쳐주다가 후임이 졸아서 때렸는데 후임이 코피가 났다고
<DarkCircle> 한번 때렸는데 바로 코피가 났다고 그래서 영창을 갔다왔데요 (먼산)
<markers> 전출 사유가 별거 아니더라도 진짜 원래 있던 사람들은 다 이상하게 생각합니다. 왜냐면 본인일이 아니니깐요
<DarkCircle> 그게 그냥 유야 무야 넘어갈 수도 있는거였는데 초소 바닥에 코피가 떨어진걸 상급간부들이 보고 징계먹임 =3
<lyuso> 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 제 부대에선 그 선임한테 다른거 안시키고 뭐하고 싶냐? 풀깎이할래 주방에서 일할래 뭐할래? 그랬더니 풀깎이 하고 싶다고
<DarkCircle> 그래서 전역할때까지 근무하고 풀깍는거 빼고는 가끔 취사반 투입하는거 빼고 안시켰던걸로 기억 ..
<lyuso> 오히려 편하네요
<DarkCircle> 편하긴요 .
<DarkCircle> 뙤약볕에서 혼자 그러고 있어봐요
<DarkCircle> 부대 전체가 다 풀밭인데 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 산 오르락 내리락 하면서 작전지역 다 깎아야 하는데 죽을맛인거 ㅋ
<lyuso> 저희 부대는 풀이 얼마 없었어요.
<lyuso> 차라리 혼자 다니면서 그러면 편할지두요.
<DarkCircle> 그 선임들이 하도 고생하니까 전 부서에서 냉커피 대기
<DarkCircle> (...)
<markers> 아무튼
<markers> 이리저리 남의 일이 아닌거 같아서 이것저것 말씀드렷네요
<lyuso> 네에.. 감사합니다.
<markers> 저도 이등병때부터 작업만 해서
<DarkCircle> 심각하긴 해요
<markers> 심각하기보다는 작업병이면 다 저러는듯 싶어요
<markers> 저 같은경우는 어떻게 햇냐면
<markers> 저는 일단 본부중대의 작업병이어서
<DarkCircle> 뭐 빈말이 아니라 진짜 어디 부대에서 어쩌다가 그냥 얘기로 흘러듣고 넘어갈 수 있는 수준을 좀 벗어나는 상황이라
<markers> 중대 + 대대급 일을 처리하는 작업병이엇는데
<lyuso> 본부중대 작업병이시면 거의 10여명이 되실텐데....
<markers> 저 할때 작업병 저 혼자엿습니다.
<lyuso> 중대작업은 박격포반이 보통 다 하지 않던가요.....
<markers> 오히려 중대작업병이 더 많앗죠
<lyuso> 그 역시 만만치 않게 심각하군요........
<markers> 아무튼
<markers> 저 같은 경우는 간부 한명 딱 붙잡고 공동운명체를 결성해서
<markers> 저희 부소대장이 하사였는데 깡이 좀 좋아서 대대장까지 대놓고 머라하는 성격이라
<markers> 그사람믿고 그사람 시키는거 다 해주고 다른사람들꺼 다 거절하면서 그사람한테 떠넘기니깐
<markers> 부소대장이 알아서 잘 하더라구요
<lyuso> 그런 능력자가!
<DarkCircle> 능력자 =ㅂ=
<markers> 능력자라기보다는..
<DarkCircle> 굇수!
<markers> 어디서 나오는지 모를 미친듯한 깡보고 공동운명체를 결성햇죠
<lyuso> 저정도는 되어야죠.
<markers> 간부끼리도 서열잇는데 다 무시하고 그냥 다 대듬
<markers> 진짜 감동 받은게 택도 없는 작업 ( 대충 예를 들어서 혼자서 예초기 다 고치고서 대대 전 지역 혼자서 예초 다 끝낼것 ) 이딴거
<markers> 내려오면 그 소리 듣자마자 내 병사한테 니가 먼데 그딴 말도 안되느거 시키냐면서 대대장한테 바로 꼰지르기
<lyuso> 우와...... 정말 대단합니다. ;ㅅ;
<markers> 아마 간부들끼리는 저런 미친놈 이러면서 햇겟지만
<markers> 그게 1년넘게 반복되니깐 그냥 아예 부탁 안하더라구요
<markers> 그래서 전 더 편해졋죠
<lyuso> 아름답습니다.
<markers> 머 이런식으로 아군이랑 적군 잘 나눠서 하시면 될듯 싶어요
<markers> 참고로 저 같은 경우는 저희 소대장보다 부소대장만 믿고 있어서 진짜 택도 없는거 3일 잠 안자고 작업하기 이런거 다 들어주고 하니깐 이사람도 얘는 내사람이다 이런생각 했던거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 같은 대한민국 육군인데 아군이니 적군이니 이ㅈㄹ 하는걸 보면 후우 =  ㅅ=) ..
<lyuso> 넵....알겠습니다.
<DarkCircle>  =3
<markers> 근데 군생활 해보시면 알겟지만
<markers> 진짜 적은 북한군이 아니라
<markers> 내부에 잇어요 -_-;
<markers> 그건 들어간사람들이면 다 동의할듯
<DarkCircle> 지도력이 정말 좋은 간부라면 일을 시켜도 좋게 구슬려서 같이 일하러 올라가는데
<DarkCircle> 일하는 척 하면서 병사들을 일하게 만들죠
<markers> 머 그거는 제가 바꾸고 싶어도 못 바꾸는 문제니
<markers> 제껴야죠
<markers> 간부 본인이 바뀔생각이 없는데 병사가 무슨 수로 바꾸겟음
<DarkCircle> 중대장도 그렇고 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 능력이 없는거 =3
<markers> 아무튼 전 군생활 이등병때 죠낸 독하게 햇다가 상병 되니깐 부소대장이 포상증 죠낸 챙겨줘서
<markers> 연대 몰래 29박 30일짤 휴가도 가봣음
<lyuso> 저도 휴가가 좀 긴게
<DarkCircle> 헐 전역 후 복귀다!
<lyuso> 포상증..... 대대에서 뿌리는 거 어떻게든 먹은거죠.
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<markers> 아무튼 그래가지고 저는 전역할때쯤에 되니깐 부소대장은 다른곳으로 전출 가더라구요
<lyuso> 네에......
<lyuso> 말 그대로네요 진짜 운명공동.
<markers> 부소대장 하는말이 너 가고 나서 시킬 병사 없다면서 딴데가서 알아보겟다 이러면서 쿨하게 -ㄱ
<markers> 아무튼 화이팅이여
<lyuso> 네에.....
<lyuso> 21일 휴가복귀이니 얼마 안남았어요.
<markers> 어째거나 리눅스에서 IE 해볼랫더니 안되네요 잘..
<lyuso> 그렇죠.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그냥 윈도우를 쓰시거나 가상머신 돌리는게 나을거에요
<yemharc> 와인으로 익스 돌린다고 해도 그 다음은 AX가 버티고 있으니.......
<markers> 어떻게 하다보니 playonlinux 인가 이게 더 잘되는거 같기는한데 그래도 먼가 설치만 하다가 반응이 없어요 -_-;;;;;;;
<markers> 음
<markers> 먼가 리눅스 프로그래밍은 몰라도 리눅스를 어떻게 사용해야된다 라는게 살짝 느껴지네요 먼가 한달여간 삽질을 하니
<lyuso> 그렇죠.....
<yemharc> 다 그런거죠
<yemharc> 처음 쓰면 윈도우도 어려워요
<DarkCircle> 근데 요새 사이트들은 보면 흠
<DarkCircle> 익스플로러로 봐도 이게 너무 구려보일때가 있어서
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 나중에는 익스플로러를 안쓰게 되는 =3
<yemharc> 되려 요즘 사이트 최적화는 크롬이 제일 잘 되는거 같아요
<yemharc> 그리고 익스는 일단 느려서 (.....)
<DarkCircle> 네 크롬이 깔끔하고 가끔은 파폭이 레이아웃이 깔끔할때가 있더라고요
<Seony> 익스는 눈에 띄게 느리죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 음 사실 레이아웃 렌더링은 익스플로러가 최고긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 익스플로러 렌더링 하는거 누가 짰는진 몰라도 진짜 이상하게 짜놔서 ..
<markers> 제가 지금 민트 리눅스 사용중인데
<markers> 윈도용 파폭이랑 리눅스용 파폭이랑
<markers> 좀 다른거 같네요
<lyuso> 익스는 너무 느리고......
<lyuso> 사실 크롬이나 파이어폭스 기준으로 웹을 만들죠.
<lyuso> (오페라는 어디에?)
<markers> IE는 7인가 8인가 이후로 안써봐서 기억이 안남 -ㅅ-;; 다만 윈도에서 어쩌다가 책 주문할때 ...
<markers> 오페라는 모질라 계열인가요?
<markers> 모질라가 맞나
<markers> ~_~
<lyuso> 오페라는 프레스토 엔진을 사용하죠
<markers> IE 랑 크롬/파폭이 나눠졋엇는데 무슨 기준으로 나눳더라
<lyuso> 그래서 좀 많이 다릅니다.
<lyuso> 레이아웃 엔진의 특이점이죠 뭐.
<markers> 아뇨 무슨 시초가 되는 브라우저 따라서 나눳던걸로 기억나는데
<markers> 이스케이프엿던가
<lyuso> 네.
<lyuso> 넷스케이프 브라우저가
<markers> 흠 ㅇ_ㅇ
<markers> 벌써 시간이 이렇게 되엇네요 전 운동 하러 ㅎㅎ;
<lyuso> 아마 제가 알기로는 KHTML 개량해서 만든 웹킷 엔진으로 알아요.
<lyuso> 안녕히. -)
<markers> 아무튼 힘내세요 화이팅~
<yemharc> 아오 진짜 회사 인터넷 개판이네
<razGon_UNT> 리하이요.
<razGon_UNT> 덥네요..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 저희 동내는 오늘 좀 시원한듯...
<hwangstein> 후후
<hwangstein> 안녕하세여!
<hwangstein> 활동을 안하는 황슈타인입니다!ㅜ
<hwangstein> 음?
<hwangstein> 아무도 없나여
<hwangstein> 어헝
<hwangstein> ㅁ니아머니렁;ㅁㄴ;란임ㄹ;ㄴㅇ러마
<autowiz_> 기다림의 미학...
<hwangstein> 올ㅋ
<hwangstein> 음
<hwangstein> 님아'
<hwangstein> 엠퍼시에서 방 이름 바꾸는 법좀/
<hwangstein> 아닌가
<hwangstein> 아니에여
<hwangstein> 내 머리가 이상한가봐ㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏ
<samahui> 다크나이트 라이즈 보고 왔습니다. 역시 볼만하네요. ^^
<samahui> 더 말하면 스포 할듯하여 자제할께요 ^^;
<samahui> 이제 일이나 열심히 해야겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 유령 15화에 우분투가 살작 보이네요
<samahui> 4시가 넘어가고 있군요.
<samahui> 벌써 26분
<samahui> 잠깐 눈붙이고 와야 겠네요
<razGon-web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon-web> 잠시 환자 보구요. 바로 올께요. ㅎ
<razGon-web> 잠시 질문. 도메인을 구입했고 네임서버 등록했는데요. 2차도메인을 연결시키려면 포워딩 서비스를 이용해야 될까요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 좋은 아침입니다 ^^
<Seony> razGon-web, 2차 도메인도 마찬가지로 네임서버에서 컨트롤 하시면 됩니다...
<razGon-web> 근데 도메인 등록이 IP주소로만 등록되게 되어 있어서요.
<samahui> 도메인 구입한 네임서버 가서 등록하시는 건데요
<Seony> 아... 좀 불편하네요
<samahui> 뭐 불편한 일 있으세요?
<Seony> 아뇨 저 말구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 도메인 구입한 네임서버에서 2차 도메인 수정이 안된다고 하시는 거 같더라구요
<samahui> 허걱 ;;
<samahui> DNServer에서 하시고 안된다고 하신거 아닐까요? DNServer가 아니고 도메인 구입한 업체 사이트로 가셔서 등록하는 건데 가끔 그부분을 해매는 경우가 있더군요
<samahui> 제가 처음에 그랬죠 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<razGon-web> 그래서 DNServer.co.kr에서도 했는데 안되더군요. 웹포워딩해볼까 했는데 그건 유료
<samahui> 도메인 구입하신 곳이 어디죠?
<samahui> 그게 DNServer.co.kr 인가요?
<samahui> http://blutom.com/343 여기 함 가서 보세요. 도움될꺼예요
<samahui> 아침을 뭘 먹을까요~ 요즘 계속 밤셈을 해서 살이 빠진줄 알았는데
<samahui> 이상하게
<samahui> 아랫배만 나온다는 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 걍 아침 먹지 말아야 겠네요... 선식이다 또 물에 타먹어야지 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 배보면 다이어트 결심이 서지만...
<samahui> 일어서면 배고픔에 식당을 향하는 발걸음...
<razGon-web> samahui: www.hosting.kr입니다.
<razGon-web> 원래 있는 곳에서 포워딩서비스를 해야 겠네요.
<razGon-web> 정확한 상황은 내일 할께요.
<razGon-web> 아니 있다가.ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-07-20
<samahui> 포워딩 서비스 하지 마시고 www.hosting.kr이시면 거기 메뉴 있어요 2차 도메인 관리
<samahui> 도메인 메뉴에서 부가서비스에
<samahui> 네임서버(서브도메인) 설정 관리 있어요
<samahui> 거기서 하시면 되는 걸로 알고 있습니다
<samahui> ^^ 잘되시길...
<razGon-web> 서브 도메인 넣을때 값이 TXT로 입력해야 하나요?
<markers> 안녕하세요
<razGon-web> 레코드 타입이 서브도메인. TXT. Cname, 메일MX있는데. 서브도메인아니면 TXT인데....
<razGon-web> 함더 해보겠습니다.
<magshim> 안녕하세요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<magshim> 아침부터 질문이 있어요!
<magshim> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-remove-mounted-drives-from.html
<magshim> 이걸 해볼려고 하는데
<magshim> 12버젼에서는 알트+f2를 해도
<magshim> 비슷한게 안뜨더라구요
<magshim> 혹시 아시는분 계신가여?
<markers> 제가 아는 영역은 아닌듯;
<magshim> 넵 ㅠㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 잠시 회의 좀 하고 올께요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<markers> 밴쉬라는 프로그램 굉장히 좋네요 팟캐스트 요새 알게 되어서 많이 듣고 잇는데 지원까지 해주네
<yemharc> 밴쉬랑 리듬박스가 오픈소스 음악 플레이어에선 제일 유명합니다
<markers> 리듬박스도 비슷한 건가요?
<magshim> 안뇽하세용
<yemharc> magshim: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> markers: 네 비슷비슷 합니다
<yemharc> 둘 중 뭘 쓸지는 순전히 취향이죠
<yemharc> 다만 배포판에 기본탑재 되는건 그때그때 다릅니다.
<magshim> 벤쉬 스펠링이 어떻게 되나요?
<yemharc> 예전에는 밴쉬였다가 리듬박스로 바뀐 상태죠
<yemharc> benshee 일겁니다
<magshim> 소프트웨어센터에서 검색해보는데 안나오네뇽ㅇ
<yemharc> 읭.....다른건가
<yemharc> banshee군요
<magshim> 그래도 안뜨는데 흑흑
<markers> 처음에 팟캐스트 알게 된게 게개랩 때문에 알게 됐는데 다른것도 막 듣고 하니 좋네요. 평소에 라디오 같은거 좋아라 했는데
<magshim> 아.. 게임 분류안에서 찾고있었구나 지송
<markers> 다만 피드 주소 알아내는게 많이 힘드네요 ㅠ 빵팟 인가 팟빵인가 거기서 알려주는걸로 겨우 찾고는 있지만
<yemharc> markers: 차라리 아이튠즈로 뒤져보는게 빠를겁니다
<yemharc> 음 그리고 영문이라도 상관없다면 2곳이 있는데
<yemharc> http://www.podcast411.com/
<yemharc> http://www.podcastbunker.com/
<yemharc> 이런곳이 있죠
<markers> 윈도우 쓸때 아이튠즈로 들엇는데 아이튠즈에서 피드주소 공개하나요?
<yemharc> 대놓고 공개하는건 없긴 한데, 저런 사이트에 어지간한건 다 등록되어 있을겁니다
<yemharc> 다만 한국은 참여가 저조한 편이고요
<yemharc> 국내도 팟캐스트가 많이 늘어나긴 했는데 주로 아이튠즈가 중심이고
<yemharc> 그나마도 정말 최근에 확산된거라........
<yemharc> 그 이전에는 죄 다 기독교 방송들이었죠
<markers> ;;
<markers> 종교방송 덜덜.
<yemharc> 의외로 좋은것도 있어요
<yemharc> 목사님이 하는 방송이지만 종교얘기는 하지 않는다던가
<yemharc> 지금은 없어진걸로 알고 있지만요 (.....)
<markers> 저 혹시 토렌트 받을때 토렌트 파일 같은거 어디서 구하시는지 물어봐도 될까요 -ㄱ
<yemharc> 음;;
<magshim> 움
<yemharc> 토렌트 파일은 찾는 물건에 따라 다 장소가 달라요
<magshim> http://bitsnoop.com/
<magshim> 노멀한건 요기
<yemharc> 저긴 그야말로 '있을법한 것들'이 모여있죠. 나쁘다는건 아니에요
<yemharc> 토렌트 특성상 오래된 자료일수록 시드가 없어서 찾기가 힘들거든요
<razGon-web> 아.. 네임서버 설정을 웹으로 말고 차라리 bind9을 사용하는 것은 어떤지요? 별루인가요?
<yemharc> 반대로 말하면 저기는 비교적 최신 물건들이 있는거죠
<yemharc> razGon-web: 자체 DNS서버를 운영하신다는 거죠?
<razGon-web> 옙
<yemharc> DNS 특성상 한번만 설정해 놓으면 건드릴 일도 없고 뻑날일도 없으니 나쁘지 않아요
<yemharc> 다만 자체적으로 DDNS 구축하려면 좀 어렵긴 합니다.
<razGon-web> 웹을 통한 것은 자체 메뉴얼이 없어서요. 차라리 설정을 해놓는게 나을거 같습니다.
<yemharc> 네
<razGon-web> 아...DDNS....ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon-web> 여기서 걸리는 군요.
<yemharc> 여튼 조금 버벅여도 한번만 구축해놓으면 OK니까요
<yemharc> 뭐가 더 좋다고는 못해요
<razGon-web> 일단 bind9은 사용중이긴합니다. 설정이 안되서 문제지만
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> DNS 설정파일이 좀 더럽죠
<yemharc> 거꾸로 써야하고 뭐 해야하고 등등
<yemharc> 거기에 리프레쉬 타임떄문에 즉각 반영도 안되니 이게 먹히는건지 아닌지 알기도 힘들고요
<razGon-web> 그게 가장 문제에요. 리프레쉬타임..ㅠㅠ
<drake_eb1ntu> yemharc: grr 합류하기로
<yemharc> drake_eb1ntu: ㅇㅋ
<yemharc> 여튼 일끝나고 이분투로 갈게요
<drake_eb1ntu> 구로공단이 낫지않나
<drake_eb1ntu> 가산공단 먹을데없
<drake_eb1ntu> 삼개탕도 제대로 못 처먹고
<drake_eb1ntu> 아웅 빡쵸
<yemharc> 읭 끝나고 바로 이리 오실거에요?
<drake_eb1ntu> 그게 낫지 않으려나
<drake_eb1ntu> 밥처먹을데도 마땅찮
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ 그래요 그럼
<drake_eb1ntu> 우리동네면 밥이 싸고 (..)
<yemharc> 아니 나야 당연히 형이 늦게 끝날거라 생각해서 간다고 한거죠
<yemharc> 그리고 이왕이면 자료도 좀 받아갈겸
<drake_eb1ntu> 화요일이었던가 임수랑 갈비 3인분에 대통주 2병 마셨는데 18000원
<yemharc> <-스토리지의 여유와 함께 찾아온 마음의 여유 (?!)
<drake_eb1ntu> 아웅 나 다음주에 256G짜리 살거임
<drake_eb1ntu> 120G 좋긴한데 너무 작아
<yemharc> 읭?
<yemharc> 아 그 뭐냐
<drake_eb1ntu> 이걸로 교체하고 120G짜리 520은.. 어따쓰지..
<yemharc> 어제 말한 ARM키트는 언제쯤 받을 수 있어요?
<drake_eb1ntu> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?prod_c=1366199&cate_c1=861&cate_c2=32617&cate_c3=32623&cate_c4=0
<yemharc> 그거랑 교육자료도 같이 좀......
<drake_eb1ntu> 아 그거 기다리래
<drake_eb1ntu> 시즌1 보드가 몇개 있긴 한데 어떻게 될지 몰라서..
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<drake_eb1ntu> 2440은 셀프 교육해야함
<yemharc> 아니 사실 아예 하나 사갈까 하고 있는 상황이라;;
<yemharc> 맨날 공짜로 빌려쓰기도 미안하고요;;
<drake_eb1ntu> 내가 추천해주고 싶은건 2440이고..
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<drake_eb1ntu> 직접 이야기하는게 나을듯..
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 그냥 날잡고 쳐들어 가는게 낫겠네
<yemharc> 땜질은 부장님께 해달라고 해야지 (..................)
<drake_eb1ntu> ㅇㅇ
<drake_eb1ntu> 오오
<yemharc> 사장님보다 잘하실듯 (음음)
<drake_eb1ntu> 직접 할수도 있
<yemharc> ?!
<drake_eb1ntu> 사장님보단 내가더잘함
<yemharc> 우엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> 하지만 부장님은넘사볔
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> 그리고 요새 CPU보드는 땜질 못함..
<drake_eb1ntu> 일단 복층이 넘어가면.. 사람손으론 어려워
<yemharc> 음........역시나 그런가요
<yemharc> 하긴 라디오 키트인건 아니니 (.....)
<drake_eb1ntu> AVR정도야 땜하는데
<yemharc> 그러고 보니........
<drake_eb1ntu> Cortex-M 정도까지는 하지
<yemharc> 윈7 64빗 iso 있어요?
<drake_eb1ntu> 근데 Cortex-A는 뭐 거의.. -ㅅ
<drake_eb1ntu> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 있으면 NAS에 공유점.......
<drake_eb1ntu> 음
<drake_eb1ntu> 그쪽 못 여나
<drake_eb1ntu> 난 지금 집에 있는게 아닌데 ㅋ
<yemharc> 여기 외부망 접속 IP가 없어요;;
<drake_eb1ntu> 헐
<drake_eb1ntu> 우리회사도 있구만
<yemharc> 있긴 한데 몇명한테 한정적으로 뿌려요
<drake_eb1ntu> 아항
<yemharc> 저는 이리저리 떠돌다 보니 없어졌고(?!)
<yemharc> 지금 제 자리만 해도 공유기 3개를 거쳐 오는 라인을 물고 있어요 (.....)
<yemharc> 물론 놋북은 그런거 없고 에그 (.....)
<drake_eb1ntu> 난 네트웕쪽 어드민을 갖고있을뿐
<drake_eb1ntu> yemharc: 지금당장 필요한거임?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 급한건 아니에요
<drake_eb1ntu> 나한테는 지금 usb에 풀어놓은것밖에 없네
<yemharc> 그냥 구하기 귀찮아서 가지고 있지 않을까 한거죠
<magshim> 마우스 휠 클릭 작동 하시나용?
<drake_eb1ntu> 일단 ujuc가 하드에 iso 갖고있긴 하는뎅
<drake_eb1ntu> http://drake.kr/108589
<magshim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<magshim> 전 크롬에서 마우스 휠 클릭이 작동을 안하네용
<drake_eb1ntu> 이따가 만나서 주면 되려나
<drake_eb1ntu> 마우스가 안되면 때리세요
<magshim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_eb1ntu: 여튼 급한건 아니에요
<drake_eb1ntu> 그럼 일단 mSD에 해놓것음
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<drake_eb1ntu> 회사페이지가.. 외부용은 위키밖에 접근 못하게 내가 해놔서..
<drake_eb1ntu> 내부용도로는 웹하드도 있고 이슈트래커도 있고 svn도 있고..
<yemharc> drake_eb1ntu: 아니 긍게 급한게 아니라니깐요;;
<yemharc> 당장에 윈도우면 회사컴도 있고....
<yemharc> 단지 가상머신에 설치나 해둘까 하고 있는거죠
<yemharc> 여튼 한국서는 필요할때가 있으니까
<drake_eb1ntu> 아항
<drake_eb1ntu> 하긴 은행은 w3m으로 이용못하지
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> gt때 120그람짜리 ssd 갖고나와볼까
<yemharc> 엌ㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> 전쟁이 일어나려나
<yemharc> ?
<samahui> ?
<samahui> 갑자기 왠 전쟁이요?
<drake_eb1ntu> yemharc: 나 이거 사줘 http://www.yes24.com/24/Goods/7225056
<yemharc> 엉 이거 좋네
<drake_eb1ntu> 아 잉텔520 120그람짜리 ssd를 give & take 시간에 꺼내놓으면요..
<yemharc> 하나 사서 전자책으로 돌려볼까요 (.....)
<drake_eb1ntu> 으음
<samahui> 하나사서 전자책으로 돌리시면 받아볼 준비되어 있습니다 ^^;
<drake_eb1ntu> 그런 준비는 모두에게 되어 있죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 그럼 제가 사서 전자책으로 만든 다음 '비공식 배포'를 하도록 하죠
<yemharc> 공식적으로 배포하면 은팔찌 받아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> yemharc: 아니 지금 내가 결재를 못 하니까
<samahui> 저도 '비공식'으로 받겠습니다 ^^
<drake_eb1ntu> 일단 사주면 현금으로 줄게
<yemharc> 으잉 왜 결제를 못해요;;
<drake_eb1ntu> 키보드보안은 가상화 실행중엔 안된대
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> softcamp인가
<yemharc> 근데 저 지금 아예 윈도가 안 켜져 있는;;
<drake_eb1ntu> 아니 내가 최상의 환경을 만들어줬구만
<yemharc> 맥과 우분투 데탑이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> 윈도우2000에 IE6
<yemharc> 부앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> 키보드보안때문에 안됨
<yemharc> IE6 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> ie7으로 업그레이드 하래
<drake_eb1ntu> 그넫 2000에서 어떻게 업그레이드를 해
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 책 받을 주소나 알려줘요
<yemharc> 좀 있다 점심떄 결제 해놓을테니
<drake_eb1ntu> 걍 니가 먼저 받아서
<drake_eb1ntu> 까줘
<drake_eb1ntu> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<yemharc> 그래요 그럼
<drake_eb1ntu> 먼저 보고보고 돌려보고
<yemharc> 아 근데 이런 좋은 책이 국내에 나오다니
<yemharc> 많이 좋아졌구나............
<drake_eb1ntu> 이거 보름전부터 찜하고 있던거임
<yemharc> 라고 서른도 안된 인간이 말해봅니다
<samahui> 날씨 더운데 일보러 대전까지 가야되는군요 ㅜㅜ 가기 싫네요 완전히~
<samahui> 전 출장갑니다 즐거운 하루 되시고 주말 해피하게 보내세요 ^^
<kkimlabs> 인천공항 자기부상철도 이름  공모작 당선명칭 죽이네요
<yemharc> 인천공항 자기부상철도
<yemharc> (.......)
<yemharc> 진정한 공무원 퀄리티죠
<markers> 원래 명칭이 그거인데 공모전 해서 그걸로 또 된건가요 ?
<popeye92> 공무원들은 그게 왜 이슈되는지도 모를껄요
<markers> 약간 배경지식이 없어서 인가 이해가 안되넹
<yemharc> 아 그러니까 인천공항 자기부상철도에 일종의 애칭을 붙이려고 공모전을 했는데
<yemharc> 최우수상이 "인천공항 자기부상철도"에요
<markers> 애칭을 붙일려고햇는데 저거라고요?ㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 음 어디 음원 공짜로 얻을수 있는 방법 같은게 없을까요 -ㅅ-; 그냥 토렌트를 뒤져야되는건가..
<yemharc> SoundCloud
<Seony> 그냥 사세요. 그거 얼마나 한다고...
<drake_eb1ntu> 요샌 CD찍고 뭐 배송비 하고 그런 거품 다 빠져서
<drake_eb1ntu> ...라기보단 사는게 좋겠죠
<markers> @_@;;
<markers> 돈이 궁하다보니 헙..
<Seony> 500원도 없어서 버스 안타고 걸어다니신다면 제가 암소리 안하겠씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_eb1ntu> 그러게요
<markers> 저 학교 1시간 넘게 걸어서 가는데 -_-;;
<drake_eb1ntu> 그리고 버스값 요새 천원 넘어유
<Seony> 그럼 좀 더 현실적으로... ㅎㅎ
<drake_eb1ntu> 하루 술값 정도면 게임 두개는 살 수 있고..
<Seony> 한달 용돈이 만원 이하시면 제가 이해해드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_eb1ntu> (그것도 패키지게임)
<markers> 한달 용돈이 만원 이하라.. 그 용돈이 어디까지 포함되는거죠 -_-;
<drake_eb1ntu> 으음
<Seony> 본인이 쓰는돈은 다 용돈이죠 뭐
<markers> 밥값 전기세 다 빼고 제 흥미로 할 수 있는 돈을 말하는거면 그정도 되는거 같네요;
<Seony> 제가 한 달에 소프트웨어 구입비로 수만원에서 수십만원까지 쓰는 건, 술/담배 안하고 사는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 술/담배 다 하면서 음악에 소프트까지 ..................내 저금?!
<markers> 전 원래 담배를 안해서;;;
<drake_eb1ntu> 그러고보니 저 10대때 메가데스 하나 사려고 3개월 걸어다닌 적도 있었던듯..
<drake_eb1ntu> 지금은 커피를 끊어야..
<yemharc> 세상을 지배하는 것은 예산이죠
<Seony> markers: 보셨죠? ㅋㅋ 저런 열정이 있어야되요
<yemharc> (........)
<Seony> yemharc: 예밀님은 능력있는 직장인 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 예산 활용은 모두 기회비용이고
<yemharc> Seony: 단순히 옆구리가 차가워서 남들보다 60% 더 지르는 것 뿐일수도 있어요 (눈물)
<yemharc> 덧붙여 다리하나 건너 아는 고등학교 동창은.............. 벤츠를 뽑았습니다. 솔로여서............
<yemharc> 그래서 차 뽑고 제일먼저 한게 집에가서 깡소주 (......)
<Seony> yemharc: 걱정마세요. 컴퓨터 자동차나 감가상각률은 거의 비슷하니까 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 부앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> 여자는 35세가 넘으면 감가상각
<markers> ~_~;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아 그거 좀 위험발언이에요 ㅋ
<markers> 아무튼 저는 버는 돈이 거의 없다해서 쓰는돈이 적어요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_eb1ntu> 여자의 가치는 35세부터 떨어지기 시작하고
<yemharc> 버는돈이 많다고 많이 쓰는건 아니에요
<drake_eb1ntu> 남자는 보통 35세부터 45세까지가 전성기고
<yemharc> 저도 저리 말하지만 집세/세금 전부 포함해서 한달 소비금이 80 이하니까요
<yemharc> 큰거 같지만 집세가 들어가는 순간 정말 적게 쓰는겁니다
<Seony> 여자는, 회계법칙 적용이 안되는 게, 35살이면 집안살림을 거의 도맡아하기 때문에 예외처리 해야되요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_eb1ntu> 결혼전 이야기요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 여자의 가치가 떨어지기 시작한다지만 그와 비례하여 올라가는 권력
<yemharc> (.......)
<Seony> 아... 결혼 전이라면... 감가상각 대상이 아닌데요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 위험수위를 넘어서는 발언이라 생략하겟씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 'ㅅ';;
<markers> 서울에서 자전거 타고 돌아다니기 괜찮을까나요
<yemharc> 서울에서 자전거는....... 장소마다 틀립니다
<yemharc> 강따라 이동하면 좋은데 그 이외에는 좀 짜증나요
<yemharc> 사람도 많고 차도 많고
<markers> 북한산 근처면 별루겟죠 -ㅅ-;
<markers> 밥 먹고 올게요 @_@ 식사 맛잇게들 드세요
<yemharc> drake_eb1ntu: 있어요?
<drake_eb1ntu> 방금들어옴
<yemharc> 아 다른게 아니라
<yemharc> 그 교재로 쓰는 DVD자료 있어요?
<drake_eb1ntu> ㅇㅇ 그건 있지
<yemharc> 그거나 좀 부탁해요
<yemharc> 일단 뭐 볼게 있어야 따라하든 말든 하니께 ㅎㅎ
<drake_eb1ntu> 흠 ㅇㅅㅇ
<drake_eb1ntu> 근데 그냥 니가 전화하는게 낫지 않을까
<yemharc> 읭?
<drake_eb1ntu> 일단 내껄 주는게 아니잖아
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 그럼 그냥 나중에 키트랑 해서 물어보러 갈떄 한번에 할게요
<drake_eb1ntu> AVR은 있고
<drake_eb1ntu> ARM은 따로 만들어놓은건 없는듯
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 여튼 뭐가됐든 급한건 없고
<yemharc> 휴먼굴림체는 1일날 내고 말일날 처리에요
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ
<drake_eb1ntu> 옹
<drake_eb1ntu> 그럼 8월말?
<drake_eb1ntu> 나 8월말에 니뽕 가는데
<yemharc> 오홍
<yemharc> 근데 전 말일까지 일이라......
<drake_eb1ntu> 무튼 배타고 갈거임
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<yemharc> 부산에서?
<drake_eb1ntu> ㅇㅇ
<drake_eb1ntu> 일본에 우분투사용자모임 있으려나
<yemharc> 한국보다 커요
<drake_eb1ntu> 근데 게시판같은게 없노
<drake_eb1ntu> 오 찾았다
<drake_eb1ntu> forums.ubuntulinux.jp
<yemharc> 우분투 재팬 있을텐데요
<drake_eb1ntu> 흠
<drake_eb1ntu> visual c 컴파일러로도 gcc 컴파일이 가능하군..
<markers> 혹시 인터넷으로 라디오 방송 듣는분 계시나요 ~_~
<yemharc> 라디오는 그다지;;
<drake_eb1ntu> 라디오는 그냥 라디오로..
<yemharc> 윈7 크랙을 어서 구하나.......
<drake_eb1ntu> 스피커에 라디오 기능이 있
<drake_eb1ntu> 이따 줄께
<yemharc> 있어요?
<drake_eb1ntu> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 지금 64비트 받고 있는데
<markers> 흠 라디오 듣고 싶은데 무슨 방법이 나와도 다 먹통이네
<drake_eb1ntu> 걍 라디오 만원짜리를 사면..
<markers> 컴퓨터로 듣고 싶......
<drake_eb1ntu> 리눅스라면.. 흠
<drake_eb1ntu> 리눅스로 일루전야겜은 해도 라디오는 안들어봤는데..
<markers> ㄸ
<yemharc> http://www.kbs.co.kr/radio/ 이런거 있잖아요
<yemharc> 방송사마다 라디오 URL 다 있을건데요
<markers> 그게 밴시로 추가하고 햇는데 다 안되네요 ;;
<markers> mms인가 그걸로 시작하던데
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 요샌 JSP로 만들어놓고 실 주소는 다 숨겨뒀을걸요
<drake_eb1ntu> cmus도 mms 프로토콜 지원하지않나?
<yemharc> 그건 잘 모르겠어요
<yemharc> 그리고 전 어차피 스트리밍은 죄 다 녹화떠서 봐버리니........
<yemharc> 승리의 mplayer
<drake_eb1ntu> 승리의 avcodec
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> gcc 컴파일 잘 되네
<markers> 밴쉬보다는 리듬박스가 유명한가보네요 죄다 리듬박스 이야기네
<yemharc> 윈도용 만드는거에요?
<drake_eb1ntu> arm용
<yemharc> 라기보다 기본탑재가 밴시->리듬박스로 바뀌어서 그래요
<drake_eb1ntu> 밴시 솔직히 좀 후진듯
<markers> 민트는 밴시가 기본인가 ;
<drake_eb1ntu> 하긴 리듬밬스도 후진듯
<yemharc> 그건 배포판 제작자 맘이죠
<drake_eb1ntu> cmus가 짱
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> 아니면 mocp
<yemharc> 전 그냥 아이튠즈 쓸래요 (.......)
<markers> 리눅스용 아이튠즈도 이산여 ~_~
<drake_eb1ntu> xcode랑 델파이는 살짝 닮은 면이..
<yemharc> 닮았나요?
<yemharc> 전 델파이는 제대로 본 적이 없으니.......
<drake_eb1ntu> 델파이나 해보던지
<drake_eb1ntu> 아니다 어차피 c를 알테니 RAD C++ Builder
<yemharc> 전 로빈슨크루소가 되고싶진 않아요 (.....)
<yemharc> 진희씨는 몇시쯤 온대요?
<drake_eb1ntu> 모라
<drake_eb1ntu> ㄹ
<drake_eb1ntu> 아웅 마치 우분투를 젠투처럼..
<markers> 허참 이거 라디오 정확한 mms를 어디서 알아내는거지
<drake_eb1ntu> 으아아아아아아아아아아 arm용 gcc 완성
<markers> 에잇.
<markers> 그래 졋다 그냥 팟캐스트나 들어야지..
<markers> 실시간으로 라디오 듣고 싶엇는데 ㅠ
<markers> 아ㅏㅏ 또 작업표시줄(?) 이 깨져서 나오네요 ..;
<markers> 아오
<Seony_> yemharc: 아는 동생 놀러와서 레티나 맥북 보고있는데, 보면 볼수록 선명하네요.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<drake_eb1ntu> 배곱파
<yemharc_> 음
<drake_eb1ntu> 똥싸면 더 배고파지겠지?
<yemharc_> ㄲ;;;;
<yemharc_> 아우 뭐 이리 귀찮은게 많은거여;;
<drake_eb1ntu> 돈도 얼마 안 주면서 귀찮은거 시키네
<yemharc_> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> VS2008 DVD를 ISO만들려면 뭘 써야 할까요
<yemharc_> 그냥 dd뜨니 락 걸리네.....
<drake_eb1ntu> 제작자들이 알콜심으로 만들었다는 알콜120프로
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어우 회사 인터넷 진짜 똥망이네........
<drake_eb1ntu> 짤라
<drake_eb1ntu> 세로로
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 요즘 세상에 3.5G 받는데 2시간이 말이 되나요
<yemharc> 팟캐스트 왈 : 게임 개발자 안 가난합니다!!!
<yemharc> 게스트 왈 : 1. 저축안해.          2. 애인없어.
<yemharc> OTL
<drake_eb1ntu> 맨날 건담피규어나 사고 말이야
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> 오노프밐스 참가 ㅋ
<markers> 저 혹시 터미널에서 인터넷 웹페이지 띄우는 방법 혹시 아시나요? 브라우저를 통해서가 아니라 터미널을 브라우저처럼 쓰는거요 '';
<yemharc> w3m 혹은 lynx
<yemharc> 브라우저 방식의 풀브라우징을 원하시는거면 간단한 방법은 없어요
<yemharc> 그냥 인터넷 접속을 원하시는거면 w3m이나 lynx라는거 쓰시면 됩니다.
<yemharc> w3m이 조작이 더 쉬워요
<drake_eb1ntu> 저분 왜 변태가 되려고 하시는거지
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nilptr> ...
<markers> 오오 감사합니다
<markers> 정말 신기하네요 이런거 ㅎㅎㅎ
<markers> yemharc님은 모르는게 없으신거 같아요
<yemharc> 음........
<Seony_> markers: Lynx가 좀 더 어렵긴 해도, 설정만 잘만지면 터미널에서 이미지까지 볼 수 있어요..
<yemharc> 찾으면 다 나오는 것들입니다;;
<drake_eb1ntu> yemharc: 도 모르는게 있어요
<yemharc> drake_eb1ntu: 모르는거 많아요......
<drake_eb1ntu> 여자는 모름
<yemharc> 왜 IRC에서 답변만 하면 저런 말을 많이 듣지;;
<drake_eb1ntu> 검색이 빠르니까.
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Google in my BRAIN ~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!! 이라도 외쳐볼까 ㅋㅋ
<markers> ㅋㅋ 아 검색능력을 올려야되는데
<markers> 왜 검색이 늘지가 않지;
<markers> 저번에 레벨업 한번 한거 같긴 햇엇는데
<markers> 금요일이라서 그런지 벌써 퇴근하시는분들이 눈에 보이네요
<yemharc> 검색은 저격과 같은겁니다.
<yemharc> 키워드를 핀포인트로 잡아야 빠르고 정확하게 되죠
<razGon-web> 제가 여기 오고나서 yemharc 님에게 그런말을 했죠.
<razGon-web> 검색인.
<razGon-web> 인간검색자.
<razGon-web> 대단하심.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<markers> 두들기면 머든 나오는 뿅망치...?
<markers> 음 우분투 한국 커뮤니티도 보니깐 새글이 올라오는 수가 그렇게 많지는 않군요
<drake_eb1ntu> 여자가 없으니까요
<markers> ...
<razGon-web> 드레이크님에게 붙일수 있는 애칭은 은둔자. 넷이라는 숲속의 드루이드.
<razGon-web> 서니님은 우분투-코.의 현자.
<markers> 혹시 다들 스맛폰 노트 대용으로 쓰는 앱 머쓰시나요
<Seony> 우분투-코는 뭐에요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_eb1ntu> 스마트폰으로 노트 안 씁니당
<drake_eb1ntu> ubuntu-ko를 말씀하시는듯
<drake_eb1ntu> 아이폰으로는 u-note
<drake_eb1ntu> 아, 아이패드
<drake_eb1ntu> 아이패드용으로는 u-note 씀미다
<Seony> 아... 이런... 이 정도의 센스도 없다니... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ......전 그냥 메모 (.....)
<drake_eb1ntu> 키보드 없을땐 unote 키보드 있을땐 걍메모
<yemharc> drake_eb1ntu: 있어요?
<yemharc> 역 앞 미니스탑에서 7시까지 봐요
<drake_eb1ntu> ㅇ
<drake_eb1ntu> 시간나면 mSD 하나 사야것당
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 윈도 구했어요 ㅇㅅㅇ
<drake_eb1ntu> ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc> 혹시 VS2008 있으면 나중에 NAS에 공유좀 해주세요 ㅇㅅㅇ
<drake_eb1ntu> 비전력이 부조카당~☆
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_eb1ntu> 이거
<drake_eb1ntu> 문자음으로 좋겠군
<yemharc> ?
<drake_eb1ntu> 비전력
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Web> 리하이요
<razGon_Web> 금요일 접속하는 사람도 적고... 아무도 없고...
<razGon_Web> 그래도 은둔자 드레이콩 있으시군요.
<razGon_Web> 그러나 그냥 로그인만 되있으신듯.ㅎ
<Seony> 토요일이라 그런지 조용하네요
<laen0k> 그러게요
<laen0k> 어제 USB 받고서 이제서야 셋팅이 끝났네요
<laen0k> 펜3에 돌리려다 보니까 애좀 먹었어요 ㅋ usb속도가;;;; 상상을 초월하네요
<Seony> 흐... usb 1.1이겠죠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 설마;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2.0이겠죠 ^^;
<Seony> 펜3 때부터 2.0이 있었어요?
<laen0k> 1.1일거라 생각되네요 동생 노트북이 2.0인데
<laen0k> 거기서 꼽아서 해보니-.- 팔팔돌아가네요
<laen0k> 근데 이놈의 펜3는.... 덜덜덜
<laen0k> usb 두개 꼽고 usb에 파티션 잡아서 설치했는데
<laen0k> 덜덜덜...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_web> 안녕하세요? 오늘은 주말이라 환자가 많ㅇ네요..ㅎㄷㄷ
<razgon_web> 도메인 문제는 아직 해결안된.
<razgon_web> 잠시 커피마시는중...1분...ㅠ.ㅠ
<laen0k> 안녕하세요~ ㅋ 환자라면... 병원일하세요?
<razgon_web> 의원입니다. 작은..^^;
<razgon_web> 잠시 실례
<laen0k> 오! 그렇군요 네 ㅋㅋ 몸이 아플때 언제한번 진찰받으러 가야겠군요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-07-21
<laen0k_> part
<markers> 안녕하세요
<laen0k_> 네 안녕하세요 ~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-15
<seogi> 안녕하세요?
<soomtong> 안녕하세요 혹시 apt-get update 하는데 작동이 중지되서 로그를 보니 인증 서버, kr 레포지토리 서버가 죽었나요?
<soomtong> 레포지토리 소스 서버를 다음으로 변경해야겠네요. ㅎㅎ
<nymph> Work^Seony : 하이여~
<nymph> 하이여~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-16
<Mait_> 우분투 포럼 관리하시는 분 중에 혹시 챗팅 가능한 분 계신지요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 포럼관리하시는 분은 지금 안계시네요.
<Work^Seony> 여기에다 말씀하시면, 여기 계신 분들이 보시고 말씀 전해주실 거에요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-17
<autowiz2013> 서니님 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-18
<ahoops__> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-19
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<ihavnoth> 13.10이 saucy 인가요?
<ihavnoth> 발음이? 싸~씨? 정도 되나요?
<samahui> 쏘우~씨~
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 발음이 재미있군요
<samahui> 그나저나 오랜만에 서울날씨가 맑군요
<samahui> 어제 저녁부터 맑아지더니 오늘은 쨍쨍하네요
<autowiz2013> 그렇습니다 어제 오후 부터
<ihavnoth> 유투브에서 발음 찾아봤는데 없네요...
<autowiz2013> 상당히 더웠습니다.
<samahui> 걍 네이버 에서 검색해보새요
<samahui> 발음까지 재생됩니다
<samahui> 네 지금 완전 활활 타는 더위네요
<samahui> 하지만 비오고 습해서 답답하게 더운거 보다는 났네요
<ihavnoth> 선풍이 앞에만 있었더니 더운 줄 모르겠네요
<autowiz2013> 근데 saucy 뜻이
<ihavnoth> 선풍기^.^
<samahui> 네 선풍기 바람이 오랜만에 시원하네요
<samahui> saucy 활발한 이라는 뜻일겁니다
<samahui> 제가 영어가 약해서 확실하지는 않습니다 ㅎ ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz2013> 아무튼 13.10 은 Saucy Salamander
<autowiz2013> 군요
<autowiz2013> Z 까지 가면 다시 A 부터 갈까요?
<samahui> 짓궂은 이라느 뜻이있네요
<autowiz2013> 왠지 13.10 버젼은 짓궂게 사용자를 고생시킬지도 모르겠다는 생각이 문득 드네요...
<samahui> 활발한이라는 뜻도 있네요
<samahui> 사전 찾는 1인
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 재치 있는, 멋진 이라는 뜻으로 쓰인듯 하네요
<Work^Seony> 살라만더는 도마뱀 같은거 아닌가요?
<ihavnoth> 한국사이트에는 도룡뇽이라고 표현했더라고요
<ihavnoth> 겁이 많아 사람을 무서워한다네요^.^
<autowiz2013> 사람인 저도 겁이많아 , 도롱뇽 을 무서워 합니다.
<samahui> 샐러맨더는
<samahui> 신화에 나오는 불도마뱀이죠
<Work^Seony> 옛날에 "사라만다"라는 게임이 있었던 것 같아요
<samahui> 드래곤에 가까운데... 우리나라에서는 도롱뇽을 만들어버렸군요
<samahui> 거만한 불도마뱀
<ihavnoth> 그런건 아닌거 같고 학계에서 그렇게 분류한걸꺼에요
<ihavnoth> 공인된^.^
<samahui> 아무튼 이제 새로 업그레이드 해야겠군요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 아직 상위버젼이 불안정해서
<samahui> 12.04 LTS 쓰고 있는데
<samahui> 슬슬 갈아타야죠
<ihavnoth> 저도 LTS로만..
<Work^Seony> 혹시 서버실에서 근무하시는 분들, 남는 케이블 어떻게 정리하세요?
<Work^Seony> 걍 둘둘 말아서 박스에다 넣어놨는데, 최근에 갑자기 케이블이 엄청 많이 나와서 넣을데가 없네요
<ihavnoth> 버리시는게...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그냥 버리는 거였군요
<ihavnoth> 한번 쓴건 버리는게 정석으로...
<ihavnoth> 서버실은 아니고 전에 같이 일하던 네트웍 관련 업체에서
<ihavnoth> 한번 쓴껀 사용중 어디 한군데 찝히거나 문제 생길 경우
<ihavnoth> 그거 다시 쓰다 에러 발생하면 찾기도 힘들고 재 설치 하는 비용을 생각하면
<ihavnoth> 그냥 버리는게 낫다고 하더군요
<ihavnoth> 물론 네트워크 케이블이었습니다
<ihavnoth> 피복 두꺼운 전원 케이블은 상관없을것도 같네요 ^.^
<Work^Seony> 음... 전부 Cat6거든요
<Work^Seony> 서버 몇개를 옮기다보니 길이가 안맞아서 나오는 것들도 있구요,
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전 외국에서 온 기술지원 엔지니어 요청으로 수십개 만들었는데, 그 쉐이가 쓸데없이 만들어달라고 해서..
<ihavnoth> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 상사가, 분명 필요없을거니까 그냥 있어보라고 했는데, 그 쉐이는 끝까지 있어야되니까 만들어달라고 그러고.. ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 만들고 한번도 설치 안한거면 쌔거라고 봐야죠
<Work^Seony> 결국 벌크 한상자를 다 썼죠
<ihavnoth> http://www.clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=park&wr_id=21171051&page=1
<ihavnoth> 좀 있더보이긴한데 케이블 양이 많으면 버겁겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 야탑역에서 에스컬레이터가 역주행했다네요
<ihavnoth> 도대체 어떻게 만들었길래...
<Work^Seony> 하하하하 웃기네요
<Work^Seony> 웃기면서 왠지 쓸만해보이는데요 ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 저는 사실 남은 케이블 둘둘 말아서 박스에 넣었는데
<ihavnoth> 대부분 퇴사때까지 거의 못쓰고 나왔어요
<ihavnoth> 에스컬레이터 동작 방향을 바꾸는걸 너무 쉽게 만들었나봐요..
<ihavnoth> 습해서 어디 한군데 쇼트나서 방향이바뀐건지 조금 어이가 없네요
<ihavnoth> 최근에 레노버 노트북 사신분 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 저요
<samahui> 케이블은 둘둘 말아서 접히는곳없이 긴것만 보관하고
<Work^Seony> 제 돈으로 산건 아니고...
<samahui> 필요없는건 그냥 버리는게...
<ihavnoth> 서비스 기간 얼마에요?
<samahui> 둘둘 말아놔도 어느순간 꼬이고 접히더군요
<Work^Seony> 음... 글쎄요 1년 아닌가요?
<ihavnoth> 작년에 X220 샀는데
<ihavnoth> 저도 1년이더라고요
<ihavnoth> 연장하면 돈받고
<samahui> 최근에 레노버 노트북 샀습니다. 메니아라서 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 근데 최근에 산게 중고라는거
<ihavnoth> 예전에 X200살때는 2년 이었거든요
<samahui> 전 7열이 좋거든요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> AS 국내 들어오는건 다 1년일거예요
<Work^Seony> 씽크패드 T530 받았어요
<samahui> 하지만 보드나 중요부품은 3년 보장됩니다
<samahui> 법적으로요
<ihavnoth> LCD는 짧겠죠?
<ihavnoth> LED인지 LCD인지 모르겠지만
<samahui> 모델이 뭔지 몰라도 요즘은 LEDemfdjrkejrnsdy
<ihavnoth> 일년 조금 넘었는데 LCD가 조금 맛이 갔네요
<samahui> 헐
<ihavnoth> 중앙 일부가 색상이 이상해졌어요
<ihavnoth> 손으로 눌러주면 다시 정상으로
<Work^Seony> 레노보 씽크패드는, 도킹 스테이션이 참 마음에 들더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 맥빠인 제가 처음으로 꽤 괜찮다는 느낌을 받게한 놋북이었어요
<ihavnoth> 전 업무용이라서 리눅스 잘 깔리는걸로 고르다보니 항상 IBM - 레노버로 고르게 되네요
<Work^Seony> 우분투면 대부분 잘 설치되지 않나요?
<samahui> 레노버는 별로지만 TP라인업은 아직 괜찮죠
<samahui> 다만 예전과 다른 키보드가 불만 가득입니다
<Work^Seony> 씽크패드 좋더라구요... 특히 도킹스테이션...
<samahui> 확실히 호환성은 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> IOS도 잘까리거든요 비교적
<samahui> ㅋ
<samahui> 다만 레노버로 넘어가고 날이 갈수록 그 특징이 사라지고 있죠
<ihavnoth> 최근에 기사를 잘 못봤는데 우분투 터치는 어느 버전 까지 나온거에요?
<samahui> AS는 간단하게 AS센터에 전화해서 물어보세요
<ihavnoth> 돈 달라고 하겠죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 모델이랑 시리얼번호로 조회해서 알려줄꺼예요
<samahui> 돈 많이 달라고 하면
<Work^Seony> 우분투 터치는 우분투폰 말씀이신가요?
<ihavnoth> 네
<samahui> 메니아 사이트에서 수리해주시는 분들 계세요
<ihavnoth> 우분투폰
<samahui> 싸게 해줍니다
<Work^Seony> 저도, 안드로이드는 싫은데 우분투폰은 기대되더라구요
<ihavnoth> 수리보단 다음에 노트북 고를때 서비스 기간 긴걸로 고를라고요
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 집에 안쓰는 놋북에 pfsense 설치했는데 정말 좋더라구요
<ihavnoth> 휴대폰은 우분투폰 지원되는 모델로 고르고요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> pfsense가 뭐에요?
<Work^Seony> 프비 기반의 방화벽인데요, 개인용은 물론 엔터프라이즈급에도 최상이에요
<Work^Seony> vlan, vpn 내장에, 왠만한건 다 있더라구요.
<samahui> support.lenovo.com/ko_kr/product-service/warranty-status/default.page?
<Work^Seony> 패킷 필터링해서 바이러스 체크하고 투명프록시 하는 등의 기능은 패키지를 원클릭으로 설치하는 식으로 해결하는데, 저 일하는데서 쓰는거 보고 집에도 설치했죠
<Work^Seony> 정말 좋더라구요
<Work^Seony> freenas인가 그것도 프비 기반이던데, 그것도 좋다더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 프비 기반의 제품들은 완성도가 좋은데, 배포판의 인기는 시들어가니..
<samahui> 위 들어가면 서비스 기간 조회되요
<ihavnoth> 네 부팅할때마다 떠요 서비스 기간 연장하라고 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 안쓰다보니 방화벽엔 관심이 없어졌어요
<Work^Seony> 지금 집에서 쓰는 서버도 freenas 설치할까 고민 중이에요
<samahui> 구글 nexus7 2세대가 나오는군요
<Work^Seony> 성능이 꽤 괜찮다더라구요
<samahui> 쿼드에 2기가메모리 1920풀 hd
<samahui> 가격은 30 만원 32기가모델
<samahui> 괜찮은데요
<samahui> 하지만 이미 패드만 3개 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 헐.. ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 요즘은 패드값이 하도 싸니
<ihavnoth> 패드만 3개나 ㅎㅎ 테스트 제품이에요?
<ihavnoth> 아니면 개인구매?
<samahui> 테스트
<samahui> +
<samahui> 개인구매 입니다
<ihavnoth> 부~자시군요
<samahui> 테스트용으로 받은 아이패드와
<samahui> 직접 구입한 안드로이드 패드들
<samahui> 처분하고 새로 구입하려다 처분하는 가격인 X값이 되어버려 그냥 쓰는 놈들입니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 오늘 식물대좀비2 나오는 날이죠? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아!
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 아이패드 첨사고 가장 오랜시간 플레이했던 게임의 2가 나오는 군요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아이패드 있으시면 Kingdom Rush 해보세요.  아이패드 최고의 게임이에요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 식좀은 오래하면 질리지만, 킹덤러쉬는 질리지도 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 킹덤러쉬 재미있나요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  최고죠.
<samahui> 하지만 이미 안드로이드로 나왔스비낟
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 나왔어요
<Work^Seony> 아... 이번에 폰 계약 끝났는데, 아이폰5s 살지 안드로이드 살지 살짝 고민되네요
<samahui> 네 요즘은 아이폰용 앱들도 안드로이드로 대부분 나와서
<samahui> 뭘 사건 자신이 맘에 드는거 사는게 답인거 같아요
<samahui> 전 그냥 다음주에 겔스4로 가려고요
<samahui> lte-a 성능이 좋더군요
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요.  빠르긴 빠른가봐요
<samahui> 통신속도는 관심없습니다
<samahui> 보통 wifi써서
<samahui> 그냥 프로세서 자체가 그냥 겔스4보다 좋더군요
<ihavnoth> Wi-Fi보다 빠를껄요 LTE-A가
<samahui> 아니요. wifi 환경에서 계속써서 lte-a 채감할 일이 적다고요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그리고 빠르건 느리건 제가 사용하는 환경에 다운로드부분이 빠지기 때문에
<samahui> 상관없습니다
<samahui> 전 다운로드 속도 높여주기 이전에 베터리 타임이나 늘렸으면 하는 바람이 있습니다 .
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 안드로이드폰들 배터리 오래 가겠죠?
<ihavnoth> 별로 일껄요..
<Work^Seony> 여전히 그런가보네요
<ihavnoth> 제건 오래된거라서 잘 모르겠어요
<ihavnoth> 근데 아이폰도
<ihavnoth> 전 주로 폰으로 게임하거든요
<samahui> 통신속도 광고 웃겨요... 데이터 많이 다운받는 해비다운로더들 땜시 요금올린다고 그리 성화면서
<samahui> 빠르니까 이거 써주세요~라니
<ihavnoth> 무슨 폰이든 뱃터리는 얼마 못가더라고요
<samahui> 다운을 받으라는건지 말라는건지...
<samahui> 차라리 속도 높이기 이전에 오래 쓸수 있는 베터리 개발이나 해줬으면 하네요
<Work^Seony> 옛날에 니콜라 테슬라가 공중에서 전기 뽑아쓰는 기술을 개발했는데, 그걸 석유회사가 가져갔다는 음모론 땜시.. ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번에 NASA에서 워프 드라이브 개발한거 아세요? ㅋ
<samahui> 저도 그거 읽었던 기억이 나네요
<Work^Seony> 지구에서 달까지 0.1초.
<Work^Seony> 지구에서 4광년인가 떨어진 알파우리센타인가까지는 2분 몇초 걸린다네요
<Work^Seony> 게다가 실험실 내에서는 성공했고, 실험실 밖에서의 성공은 10년 이내로 본다더라구요
<Work^Seony> 알파센타우리네요 ㅋ 2주일 정도.
<samahui> 계산상 한덩어리의 반물질이 필요하다는데 문제는 반물질 만들려면 필요한 시간이 수십억년 ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 여기에 대충 나와있네요 http://dolazy.com/xe/index.php?document_srl=2375650&mid=just_married
<Work^Seony> samahui, 네 ㅋㅋ 그게 함정..
<Work^Seony> 게다가 반물질 0.1g 만드는데 7경 달러인가 필요하다고 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋ
<samahui> 재미있는건 만일 개발이 되더라도 태양계 안에서만 이용가능
<Work^Seony> 근데, 반물질 만드는게 어려워서 발전이 더딘거면, 결국 반물질 만드는 방법만 개발하면 된다는 소리잖아요
<samahui> 만일 더 멀리갔다가 블랙홀이나 행성의 인력권에 들어가면 박살날수있어서
<samahui> 만들어도 못쓰겠군요
<Work^Seony> 나중에 우리 노년에는 안드로메다 실버 관광상품 나올지도 모르겠네요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 블랙홀 특가!
<samahui> 그정도 양의 반물질 만들었다가 지구 날라갈수도 있어서 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔, 우주선에서 실시간으로 반물질을 반응/생성하는 기술이 있어야할 거 같아요
<samahui> 그러게요
<Work^Seony> 어쨌든 제 예상에는, 우리 노년에는 효도관광으로 안드로메다 갈수도 있다고 생각합니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 노년이 안올지도 몰라요...
<samahui> 우주여행 사용화 그것도 워프엔진으로 갈 정도면 죽지도 늙지도 않는 기술이 먼저 나오지 않을까요
<samahui> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 그러길 바래야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그건 생명공학 분야니까 다르겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 다시 젊어져서 실사 스타트렉 찍고 싶군요
<samahui> 워프 엔진이 상용화 될 정도면
<Work^Seony> 스타트렉에서는 개인 소유의 우주선은 없지않나요?
<samahui> 타임머신도 가능하지 않을까요
<ihavnoth> 전 썰쩐 보러 갑니다~ 어제꺼 올라왔네요
<Work^Seony> 우주선 타려면 전부 군바리 되야하잖아요
<samahui> 빛보다 빠르게 ㅇ이동이 가능한거니
<samahui> 시간여행도 가능해지면...
<ihavnoth> 요즘 토렌트 단속한다더니 자료들이 늦게 올라오네요
<samahui> 토렌트 단속이 거의 아청법 위반물 위주라 그런듯해요
<samahui> 열심히 공부해서
<samahui> 학위 두세개 더따면
<samahui> 연구목적으로 태워주지 않을까요?
<samahui> 꼭 군복을 입어야 할까요? 진짜.. 군대 또가기는 싫은데 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 저는 미래에 각광받는 분야는 생명공학 분야일거라고 생각해요. 외계의 생명체를 연구하기 위해서 우주선에 태워줄 확률이 높거든요 ㅋ
<samahui> 요리사나 영양사도 괜찮을듯 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 꼬옥! 필요한 직업이자나요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 다만... 군인으로 키울수 있다는게 함정
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 걍 군복입고 여행후 퇴역하는 수밖에 없겠군요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 오늘 아침부터 '고갱님 당황하셨어요?' 전화를 네요...
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 많이 당황하셨어요~
<Work^Seony> 반물질이라는게, 뭔지 이해부터가 안가니...  일단 이해만 할 수 있어도 제작에 달려들 사람들 많을텐데..
<samahui> 요즘은 적반하장으로 지들이 화내는군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 본격 우주판 대항해시대 찍어야할텐데 말이죠
<samahui> 우주판 대항해시대 ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 1
<ihavnoth> 최근에 본 방송중에 라인, 너의 목소리가 들려, 썰전 등등이 볼만하네요
<samahui> 전 요즘 보는 미드가 다 쉬는관계로다가...
<samahui> 티비를 안봐요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 인간에 조건만 보내요
<samahui> 재미있더군요 인간의 조건
<samahui> 슬슬 점심 먹으러 가야겠네요
<samahui> 다들 즐겁고 맛있는 점심 시간 되세요 ^^
<ihavnoth> 네 맛점하세요~
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 점심 먹고 왔습니다~
<Markers> 혹시 파일db에 대해서 설명 같은거 나와있는거 없을까요? 검색을 해도 딱히 원하는 건덕지가 안 나오네;
<ihavnoth> 파일 DB가 뭐죠?
<Markers> 저도 듣기만 하고 자세히 몰라서 찾고 있는중이예요 'ㅅ'/
<ihavnoth> 위키에서 찾았는데 이거 말씀하신건가요?
<ihavnoth> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%ED%94%8C%EB%9E%AB_%ED%8C%8C%EC%9D%BC_%EB%8D%B0%EC%9D%B4%ED%84%B0%EB%B2%A0%EC%9D%B4%EC%8A%A4
<Markers> 비슷한거 같네요 'ㅅ'/ 맞는지는 정확히 모르겟어요
<ihavnoth> 데이타베이스 책이 어디 짱박혔는지 안보이네요
<Markers> 요새 듣는게 그냥 db 쓰는거보다 "간단하게" 파일 db 쓰면 되지 않냐 이런말을 많이 듣게 되서
<ihavnoth> 그건 그 사람의 표현력에 문제가 있는거네요
<Markers> 음.... 이거 특정 한사람한테 듣는게 아니라 거의 대부분 이렇게 사용하는거 같던데
<ihavnoth> 그래서 결국 어떤걸 쓰자는거죠?
<ihavnoth> 예를 들면?
<Markers> mysql 이런거 쓰기보다는 간단하게 파일 디비 쓰자   < 머 이런식으로 다들 표현하더라구요
<ihavnoth> 아마도
<ihavnoth> sqlite 이런거 쓰는거 아니에요?
<Markers> 그래서 저도 잘 몰라서 용어 찾고 잇었던 중이었어요 ^^;
<ihavnoth> 대충 찾긴 했지만
<ihavnoth> 파일 db라는 용어는 사실 없네요
<ihavnoth> falt-file database를 뜻하는 것일수도 있겠네요
<ihavnoth> flat-file
<ihavnoth> 액셀에서의 cvs 정도요
<ihavnoth> 하지만 이야기하신 파일 db는 cvs는 아닐꺼에요 아마도 sqlite를 지칭하는게 아닐까 추측해보네요
<samahui> 걍 간단한거면 텍스트DB만들어 쓰는것도 방법이죠
<samahui> 규모가 크면 상용을 사서 사용하세요
<samahui> 전 이만 일하러~~~슝~
<ihavnoth> SQLite를 지칭한게 맞다면 파일 db라는 표현보다는 임베디드 데이타베이스라고 표현하는게 맞을것 같네요
<ihavnoth> samahui님이 이야기하신 텍스트 db라면 flat-file 데이타베이스라는 표현이 맞고요
<ihavnoth> 그냥 파일 db라고 표현하면 조금 애매해져요
<ihavnoth> 이번 주 썰전은 조금 약하네요
<ihavnoth> 정치 이슈가 별로 없었나봐요 ^.^
<samahui> 파일DB를 쉽게 말하면 독립적인 도구나 프로그램에서 DB를 따로 구축하지않고 파일로 내부에 포함시키는 목적을 생각하시면 됩니다만..
<samahui> 말로 하려니 힘드네요
<ihavnoth> 그게 찾아보니 정식 명칭으로 파일DB를 못찾았어요 ^.^
<ihavnoth> 뭐 5분 정도 찾긴 했지만요
<samahui> 쉽게 DB의 lite버젼 이라고 하면 될까요
<ihavnoth> 이야기 하신게 정식 명칭이 flat-file database 일꺼에요
<Markers> DB를 발로 배웠더니 아는게 거의 없네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ihavnoth> 명칭 이야기 하는게 어떤 사람이 MySQL 같은거 쓰지말고 파일DB쓰자고 표현하면 예전엔 flat-file database라고 생각했을텐데
<ihavnoth> 요즘 임베디드 데이타베이스가 많이 쓰이면서
<ihavnoth> 임베디드 데이타베이스를 파일 디비로 잘못 표현하는 사람들이 있어서
<Markers> 아 그래요~?
<ihavnoth> 사실 파일DB라고 하면 정확히 뭘 말하는건지 다시 확인차 물어봐야해요
<ihavnoth> 뭐 그런것도 모르냐고 핀잔 들을 수도 있지만 다시 물어보고 확인하는게 더 낫죠
<Markers> 저희 교수님도 그냥 파일db라고 표현하시던데 ㄸㄷ
<ihavnoth> 조금 쪽팔리더라도
<ihavnoth> 대 놓고 물어보세요 파일db가 CSV파일같은 flat-file 데이타베이스를 말하는건지 아니면 요즘 많이 쓰는 sqlite같은 임베디드 데이타베이스인지
<Markers> 전 다시 물어봐도 모르는 용어 막 나오면서 못 알아들을거 같아서 일단 배경지식부터 취득하고 물어볼려고했는데 ㅎㅎ;
<ihavnoth> sqlite가 워낙 가벼워서 flat-file 데이타베이스는 거의 안쓸것 같다는 추측을 해봅니다^.^
<ihavnoth> 교수님은 오래되신 분이니 flat-file database 이야기 하신건가보네요 ㅎㅎ (이것도 추측입니다)
<ihavnoth> "일밤 - 아빠 어디가"가 일본에서도 좋은 반응을 얻고 있다는군요
<ihavnoth> 아이폰 감전사고 중국서 또..이번엔 혼수상태 ^.^
<ihavnoth> 삼성 배터리 폭발사고 후 쌍으로 난리네요
<Markers> 혹시 자바 junit 테스트 할때 void method는 어떻게 테스트 하는지 아시는분 계시나요`?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-20
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<JSTaedev> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_Xsh4> 오래 간만입니다.
<razGon_Xsh4> 근데 아무도 없으실듯.
<razGon_Xsh4> 다들 잠드는 시간이니깐요.
<rusiela> 안녕하세요. 오늘 처음 들어왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> new
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-21
<Nymph> 드디어 접속...
<ihavnoth> 오랜만에 컴백했는데
<ihavnoth> 커뮤니티 사이트가 예전같지 않네요
<ihavnoth> 예전엔 정말 글들이 많이 올라왔는데 2-3일 관찰했는데 글이 거의 없네요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-14
<samahui> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 좋은 아침입니다.
<autowiz> 아아 상쾌 합니다. 월요일 아침부터 1시간 동안 폭풍토론을 했네요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 저도 아침부터 길~게 회의했어요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 회의 결과나 뭐 성과가 나오면야 다행이지요
<Seony> samahui: 그제 맥프로 구입했습니다
<samahui> 벌써 다모으셔서 지르셨군요
<samahui> 지름신의 가호가 함께하시길 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 고급 모델은 구입 못했어요
<Seony> 아무리 생각해도, gpu째끔이랑 cpu 째끔 때문에 돈을 수백만원 더 쓴다는게 좀 너무 돈지랄 같더라구요
<samahui> 그건 그래요
<Seony> 그나마 맥프로는 씨퓨도 직접 업글 가능하거든요
<Seony> 나중에 돈 모아서 천천히 업글하려구요
<samahui> 전 왠만하면 최고사양으로 지르는게 속편해서 좋기는 하지만... 어느순간부터 그 모든 성능을 풀로 활용하는 경우가 없더라고요
<Seony> 램도 ecc라서, 32기가도 한두푼이 아니더라구요
<samahui> 램값이 장난아니죠
<autowiz> ecc 군요
<Seony> 네. 맥프로는 ecc에요
<Seony> 걍 맥북프로랑 일반 데탑 쓸 때는 램값이 이 정도일거라고는 생각 안했거든요...
<Seony> 클럭스피드가 1866짜리라, 8gb x 4 하면 한 40만원 나오더라구요
<Seony> 40만원 넘네요
<samahui> 확실히 성능은 좋겠지만 지출을 따지면 효율은 떨어지는군요
<Seony> 그게, 저 램값이 애플을 통한 업글이 아니라, 그냥 램만 별도로 구입해도 저 가격이에요
<samahui> 부담되시면 16기가 정도 맞춰놓고 나중에 업글하세요.
<Seony> 네.  안그래도 당분간 16기가로 쓰려구요
<Seony> 제온 e5 계열들 씨퓨는 값이 장난 아니더라구요
<Seony> 왠만한 웍스테이션 한대값 나오던데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 안그래도 비싼 애플인데 사양도 비싼부품위주로 들어가니 가격이 어마어마 해지겠군요
<Seony> 네.  음악감상이랑 웹서핑용으로는 과하죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> Seony님이야 이래저래 활용을 다하실테니 돈낭비는 아니실겁니다 ㅎ
<samahui> 제 웍스 노트북들이 돈낭비죠. 쓰다가 다른놈으로 바꾸느라 아내분 드렸거든요. 집에서 웹툰보고 가끔 작업 좀 하고 영화보고 하는데만 쓰시더군요
<Seony> 원래 제 와이프가 쓰던 맥북 달라고 했었는데요,
<Seony> 와이프 줘봐야 하루에 한번 켤까말까거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 걍 팔아서, 그거 돈 보태서 맥프로 산 거에요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 제 와이프도 그래요
<samahui> 저도 팔까 했는데 마누라꼐서 가지고있던 델이 화면이 작아서 불편하다고 그걸 처분하고 웍스를 쓴다고 하더군요
<Seony> 인제 홈서버는 E3, 제 컴은 E5.  가질건 다 가졌네요
<Seony> 부적을 가졌으니, 지름신은 접근 못할 듯 싶습니다
<samahui> 이제 주변기기에 투자하시는겁니다
<samahui> 지름신은 끝이 없으십니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 키보드와 스피커가 땡기실겁니다
<Seony> 키보드는 흑축 2개 있는데, 저는 진짜 이걸로 충분히 만족스러워요
<Seony> 스피커는 얼마 전에 오디오엔진 A2+ 구매했거든요...
<samahui> 요즘은 긴 바 형태의 스피커가 대세더군요 하나 지르세요
<samahui> 키보드는 기계식 잘써오셨으니 이제 무접점으로 가시는겁니다
<Seony> 아마도 다음번 지름신은 플스4가 되지않을까 싶네요
<Seony> 근데, 무접점은 키압이 부드럽다고 그러더라구요
<samahui> 해피해킹프로2나 리얼포스가 손짓하고 있습니다
<Seony> 저는 부드러운 키보드 진짜 싫거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 게임기도 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 리얼포스말고 해피써보면 나름 찰집니다
<Seony> 아 그래요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하지만 키압 높은거 좋아하시니 리얼 중에서 균등 키압 높은놈으로 가셔도 만족하실겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실, 지금 투자하고 싶은건 하드디스크에요...  백업이 너무나도 절실해서... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하드도 서버용으로 가시면 가격이 만만찮은 놈들이 있죠
<samahui> 거봐요~ 지름신은 끝이 없으셔요~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 또 지르시는겁니다
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 그냥 사타하드 구매할 계획인데요, 4테라는 좀 비싸더라구요
<samahui> 2~3테라와 4테라 가격차가 좀 나죠
<Seony> 그래서 3테라로 갈까 고민 중이에요
<samahui> 근데 한 5만원정도 차이인데 NAS 용으로 나오는 4테라도 괜찮다 싶어요
<Seony> 구입한 맥프로 ssd 용량이 250gb 짜리라서, 음악파일이랑 사진은 도저히 못넣겠더라구요...
<Seony> 그래서 홈서버에 넣고 네트워크로 붙여놨거든요
<samahui> 저도 SSD는 저장용으로는 못쓰겠더군요
<samahui> 노트북들도 죄다 SSD 250으로 메인붙여주고 추가로 1~2T 붙여주게 되더군요
<samahui> 속도는 좋은데 아직은 용량 떄문에 SSD만으로 운영은 힘들어요
<Seony> 아까 살짝 실험하나 해본게요, 서버-클라이언트 씨퓨들이 제온급이니까 파일전송속도도 엄청나더라구요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 부러워요
<Seony> 걍 파일 하나 옮겼는데, 초당 속도가 100메가가 넘게 나와요
<Seony> 큰 파일로 몇 번 다시 해봐야겠어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 부럽긴요.  저보다 몇개 더 사실 능력 되시면서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 노트북을 좋아라해서 제온으로 갈일은 거진 없어요
<samahui> 회사 데탑 한놈만 제온입니다
<samahui> 웍스노트북의 한계는 다른곳이 아니라 CPU죠
<samahui> 아무리 좋아봐야 i7이거든요
<Seony> i7도 제일 높은건 제온이랑 성능 비슷하지 않나요?
<samahui> 기본적인 성능은 그래도 여러가지 명령어 처리부분에서 차이가 보이니까요
<samahui> 무엇보다 최상성능을 추구하는 입장에서 제온이 아니라는 점 만으로 불만족이죠
<samahui> 심적인게 커요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 노트북도 DIY하고 싶어요
<Seony> 그렇군요
<Seony> 홈서버에 랜카드 하나 더 박아서 본딩해야겠어요
<samahui> 광대역~ PC
<Seony> 아무래도 맥프로 ssd용량이 작아서 네트워크로 스토리지를 해결해야하니... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 NAS는 그냥저냥 받아지면 만족해요. 10메가만 넘으면 되죠... 그리고 가끔 NAS에게 화풀이도 할 수 있고요 ...
<samahui> 욕할 사람 없을때 NAS에게 풀죠
<Seony> 5-10기가짜리 파일 여러개 다루다보면, 기가비트가 절실해져요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 확실히 회사 공용 개발용 서버는 속도때문에 속터지는 경우가 자주 생기더라고요
<autowiz> 저는 노트북 볼다가 100Mbps 유선랜이면 창을 닫아버립니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 기가 유선랜은 필수죠 ^^
<Seony> 네 요즘은 필수에요
<Seony> 페북이나 기타 컴 관련 커뮤니티에서 무선랜으로 나스 쓰는 분들 질문글 보면, 그분들은 참 인내심이 대단하시더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 무선랜으로 나스 쓰면 인내심이 생기게 되어있습니다
<samahui> 인내심을 기르고 내적 갈등을 억누르는 신선의 경지에...
<autowiz> 그것이 참 득도의 길~ ㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그것도 wireless-n도 아니면, 더 대단하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 거기다 나스가 싸구려면 완벽한 득도와 참선의 길에 들어설수도 있습니다
<Seony> 참, usb3 파일전송속도 괜찮나요?
<autowiz> 두명이상이 쓰면 지옥의 문이 열리지요.
<autowiz> 나름 2.0 보다는 좀 빨라 졌습니다.
<samahui> 나름 괜찮은 3.0인데 전 뭔가 불안하더라고요
<Seony> "좀" 정도인가요?
<autowiz> 다만 제 차는 usb3.0 인식 못하더라구요
<autowiz> mp3 실컷 넣었더니만 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 특히 리눅스에서 쓸때 작업창은 옮기는게 끝났는데 불은 껌뻑이고 있고 언마운트도 안되는 경우를 경험하면 더더욱 불안하죠
<autowiz> 두,세배정도 빨라진 느낌.
<samahui> 많이 빨라요
<samahui> 인식못해도 2.0으로 인식하니 나름 쓸만은 하죠
<Seony> 2가 30mb/s 잖아요
<Seony> 거기서 3배라고 해봐야 100메가도 안되는거군요
<autowiz> 2가 480 Mbps 였나요?
<Seony> 근데, 하드디스크 속도가 그래봐야 초당 100메가 좀 넘는걸로 봐서는, 그 정도면 충분하겠네요
<samahui> 480이니 60MB/s죠 2.0이요
<samahui> 3.0은 5Gbps입니다
<Seony> 근데 실제로 그 속도는 안나와요
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 이론상만 그래요
<Seony> 제가 무수히 많은 테스트를 해본바로는, usb2는 초당 30메가가 한계에요
<Seony> FW800은 그나마 좀 낫더라구요  한 60메가까진 나오는거 같더라구요
<samahui> 3~4배 빠른게 한계입니다
<samahui> 3.0
<Seony> sata3 하드디스크 입출력이 대략 100메가 근처 맞죠?
<samahui> sata3 = 6Gbps
<Seony> 내부처리 말구요...
<samahui> 100메가 정도 나올거예요
<Seony> 음... 그렇다면, usb3.0으로도 사실상 충분한거네요
<Seony> http://hosunson.egloos.com/3206077
<Seony> 사타2가 80메가 정도 나오네요
<samahui> 요즘 3.0 USB 메모리 용량이나 가격모두 착하더군요
<Seony> 네.  usb도 이제 대세는 3.0으로 기울고 있더라구요
<Seony> 썬더볼트 달린 외장하드를 살까 고민 중이거든요
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이번에 맥프로 사니까, 애플스토어에서 $100짜리 상품권을 주더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 나 바보같이 usb 3.0 메모리를 usb2.0 포트에 꼽고 속도테스트 하고있었어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 팩프로에 비해서 정말 작은 선물이군요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 네.  작긴 해도 평소에는 거의 안하는 행사에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그건 그렇네요
<Seony> 교육할인도 받았거든요
<samahui> 애플에서 공짜로 뭐 준건 처음봐요
<Seony> 매장 직원 하는 말이, 하와이에 이거 가진 사람 별로 없다네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 자기도 몇대 못팔아봤대요
<autowiz> 이런 제 사무실  pc 는 usb 3.0 이 없네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 안냐심까
<autowiz> 식사는 하셨습니까?
<readytoact> autowiz: 아직 전입니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 밥좀 사주십시요 ㅎㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아 이 먹는거라는게 참 귀찮고 불편한데 어떻게 보면 당연한거고
<autowiz> 컴터들은 전기빼면 1초도 안되서 죽는데 사람은 밥안먹어도 몇시간 몇일은 견디는거보면 신기하기도 하고
<autowiz> 뭐 그렇습니다. ^^
<Seony> 그건, 열량을 비축해놓기 떄문이죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 컴퓨터도 UPS 연결해놓으면 안죽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 사람은
<readytoact> UPS를 자가 증식(?) 하죠
<readytoact> 몸 여기저기에.. '지방'이라는 이름ㅇ로
<readytoact> -_- UPS 용량이 효율대비 너무 커짐
<readytoact> 아 자바 서버 개발자
<readytoact> -,.-
<readytoact> 어디서 차지-
<readytoact> ì°¾
<autowiz> 단기 프로젝트 인가요?
<readytoact> 정규직입니다.
<autowiz> 오오
<autowiz> 은근 사람들 좀 지원할거 같은데요. 눈이 높으신걸까나 ? ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 제가 아니고
<readytoact> 다른 업체에서
<readytoact> 사람 필요하다고
<readytoact> 인사청탁
<autowiz> 아 그런거 였군요.
<readytoact> 흠 생각보다 사람이 없네요.
<autowiz> 괜찮은 사람은 별로 없지요
<autowiz> 하긴 어찌보면 막 쓸 사람도 잘 없긴 해요.
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact> 개발도 유행따라 가다보니
<readytoact> 막상 어떤 분야 구하는데.. 그게 요즘 트랜드가 아니면
<readytoact> 분야에 사람이 없어요.
<drake_kr> 막상 트렌드 개발자라고 해도..
<drake_kr> 실무에서 쓸만한 사람은 거의 없죠
<drake_kr> ex> Cloud / Big Data
<readytoact> ㅇㅇ 맞아요
<readytoact> 아.. 결정적인 순간에
<readytoact> -_- 화장실이 절 부르는군요.
<drake_kr> 아, 정말 대단하군요..
<Seony> 뭐가요?
<readytoact> 저 말씀이신가요?
<readytoact> ㅌㅌㅌ
<drake_kr> Seony: 아, 연애학개론을 좀 듣고 있어서요
<Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 여러분! 루이비통이 방문판매하면 여자들이 살거 같애요? <-
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 지금이 기회다, 이 가격은 지금 밖에 없다 그러면 살 것 같아요
<drake_kr> 그게 아니래요
<Seony> 잉 그래요?
<drake_kr> 여러분 같은 사람이 있으면 백화점은 오늘 당장 95%는 문닫아야 합니다 <<
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 명품이 왜 명품이에요? 고고하게 자리를 지키고 있어야 되는거에요 그 루이비통 가방에 무슨 기능이 있어요? 이쁘기라도 하나? 아니에요
<drake_kr> 그냥 있어보이는거 하나뿐이에요
<drake_kr> 나 어디 나왔다 이것저것 스펙자랑 해봐야 말짱 꽝이에요 그런 스펙자랑은 저렴한 가방이 하는거에요
<Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<77CAAAC9B> 워...
<pchero> 말되네요..
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 더워
<drake_kr> 끙
<autowiz> 냐하하하하하하
<autowiz> 이시간에 출근이 왠말이냐
<drake_kr> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Work_Seony> autowiz, 고생하시네요
<samahui> 이시간까지 계속 있는 사람도 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 밤이라 그런지 아니면 내일 비라도 내리려는지 밖에 싸늘함이 느껴지네요
<samahui> 일 후딱하고 좀 자야겠네요
<Seony^TP> 어라... 집  컴퓨터가 켜졌나보네요
<samahui> 집에 아무도 없나요?
<Seony^TP> 이게 미친나 ㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅ
<Seony^TP> 아무도 없진않지만, 킬 사람은 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그 킬거 같지 않은 분이 켰을겁니다
<drake_kr> 스팸이 WOL을!!!
<Seony^TP> 카메라로 확인해봐야겠군요
<samahui> 갑자기 뭔가 인터넷으로 사고싶다거나 혹은 메일을 급히 보내야 한다거나....
<Seony^TP> 헐 아무도 없네요!
<samahui> ^^;;
<samahui> 귀...귀신?
<Seony^TP> 잠자기 기능이 버그가 있나봐요
<samahui> 제 노트북은 슬립모드 들어가면 그대로 풀침해버려서 다시 깨우기 힘들다죠...
<Seony^TP> 잠이 많은 놋북이군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 화면꺼짐만 설정해놓고 잠안재우고 있어요
<samahui> 과거에 몇번 슬립모드에서 복구 안되서 날려먹은 기억들이 있어서 그런지 요즘 노트북이나 리눅스는 문제 없을거라 생각이 들면서도 차마 제워줄수가 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 음... 슬립 커맨드로 다시 재우던가 해야겠네요
<Seony^TP> 헐
<Seony^TP> 지가 알아서 자네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 스스로 업데이트 한게 아닐까요?
<Seony^TP> 음... 거시기 그 뭐냐... Power Nap인가 뭔가하는건가봐요
<samahui> 인공지능이 높은 놈이군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony^TP> 272초면 4분 가량인데, 2분 정도 깨어있었다는 얘기거든요..
<Seony^TP> 어제 맥프로로 모니터 3대 연결해봤는데, 느리지 않고 빠릿하게 잘 돌아가더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 역시 업데이트했군요
<samahui> 좋으시겠어요 빠릿하다니
<Seony^TP> http://seowonjung.com/3monitor.jpg
<Seony^TP> 근데, 하나의 gpu가 모든 모니터를 다 컨트롤하는 걸로 나오더라구요.  gpu를 모니터별로 나눠주고 싶은데 그건 안되나봐요
<samahui> 키보드 키켑놀이하셨군요
<Seony^TP> ㅎㅎ 몇개만 샀어요.
<samahui> 저도 하고 싶은데 ㅜㅜ 무접점은 키켑구하기 귀찮고 마음에 드는것도 없고 그렇군요
<Seony^TP> vim용 HJKL 사고싶은데, HJKL에 화살표가 새겨진 키캡은 없더라구요
<Seony^TP> 그나마 이건 구했어요 http://usevim.com/2012/09/12/custom-cherry-keycap/
<samahui> 전 키켑이 귀한 놈들인지라 ESC빨간놈하나와 양쪽 쉬프트키 퍼런놈으로 두개 달아준게 다예요
<samahui> 요즘 키보드메니아 가보면 키켑을 만들기도 하더군요. 아예 조물로 찍어내는건 아니고 기존키켑을 간다거나 덫칠을 해서 커스터마이징하더라고요
<Seony^TP> 구하기가 어려운 거에요? 비싼 거에요?
<samahui> 비싸기도하고 모델도 별로 없고 그래요
<samahui> 해피도 미국에 있을때 구한 키켑이예요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 660c는 그냥까만몸 그대로 쓰고 있어요
<Seony^TP> 아... 별로 없군요...
<samahui> 행사끝났다고 추가 키캡도 안줘서 ESC만 갈아줬네요
<samahui> 네 없어요
<samahui> 있어도 국내에서 구하기도 힘들고 구하면 너무 비싸고 그렇네요
<samahui> 순수함을 좋아하는 척 하고 있습니다
<samahui> ^^
<Seony^TP> 체리 키캡은 많이 팔구요?
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 요즘 커스터마이징이 유행이라그런지 기계식 키보드 키캡은 꽤 되더군요
<samahui> 다만 제 기계식은 불들어오는 백라이트 적용모델인데 이게 또 맞는 키캡아니면 안되서 살짝 귀찮죠
<Seony^TP> 제약사항이 많네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 어찌어찌 구하다보니 키보드들이 다 지들 개성이 강한놈들이네요
<samahui> 뭐... 순정을 좋아하는척 스스로 세뇌시키면 그만입니다 ...
<samahui> 전 순정을 좋아해요~
<Seony^TP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 화면을 오래 보고 있었더니 눈이 또 말라버렸군요
<Seony^TP> 저는 요란하게 하고싶진 않고, 딱 몇개만 바꾸고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 안구건조증 있으신가봐요
<samahui> 네 약간 생기는 중인거 같아요
<samahui> 가끔 그래요
<samahui> 키보드 다 바꿔버리면 다른 놈 쓰는 기분이죠. 정품 키켑아니면 키감도 약간 변하고해서 순정을 좋아라합니다라고 되뇌입니다
<samahui> 세안 좀 하고 올께요
<Seony^TP> 네
<samahui> 씻어도 눈이 뻑뻑하니 안되겠네요.
<samahui> 좀 쉬고 와야겠네요
<samahui> 나중에 뵈요
<Seony^TP> 흠... 매버릭스는 슬립을 시켜도 주기적으로 깨는군요...
<Seony^TP> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony^TP> yemharc, 지난 금요일에 맥프로 구매했습니다
<Seony^TP> 맥프로에 달린 이더넷 칩셋 성능이 꽤 좋네요
<Seony^TP> 정확한건지 모르겠는데, iStat으로 측정한 평균 전송속도가 초당 115메가가 넘습니다.
<yemharc> 결국 구매하셨군요
<yemharc> 전 올 하반기 새 맥북에어 모델 기다리고 있는데
<yemharc> 인텔 브로드웰 밀린다는거 보니 또 불안불안 하네요
<Seony^TP> 저는 이제 놋북은 걍 사무실에서 지급해준거 하나만 있으면 될 거 같아요
<samahui_> 맥프로 이후 마음의 평화가 찾아오신 Seony님 ...
<samahui_> 하지만 조만간 다른 지름이 찾아오는데...
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 즐거운 하루 되세요
<Seony^TP> 넵 즐거운 하루 되세요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-15
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 애플도 NFC를 넣는군요
<ihavnoth> 오~
<ihavnoth> 공급 업체중에 우리나라 업체가 있을까요?
<Seony^TP> 능률교육이란데서 고객정보 유출됐다고 나오네요...
<Seony^TP> 그것도 주민번호를...
<Seony^TP> 털리지 않는 곳이 없군요
<samahui> 주민번호라 쓰고 공개정보 라 읽죠
<Seony^TP>  계속 공개되다보면 제 정보는 뭍히겠죠  ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 너무 많이 공개되서 이젠 개인정보가 건당 1원도 안되는 시대가 와야, 더 이상의 정보유출이 없을듯 싶네요
<samahui> 전 제 이름으로 개통된 폰도 있더군요.
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 누군가 착실하게 요금도 내면서 썼더군요
<samahui> 개인정보가 개인정보가 아니예요.
<Seony^TP> 헐... 정말요?
<Seony^TP> 그건 엄청 심각한거 아니에요?
<samahui> 심각한 범죄죠
<samahui> 어디서 유출되었는지도 모르겠더라고요
<samahui> 아무튼 신고해버렸는데 개통점은 이미 없어진 상태고 이래저래 피곤했어요
<samahui> 왠만하면 인터넷에 등록도 안하고 개인정보도 안올리는 사람인데 주민번호등이 유출된거보면 확실히 통신사들이나 금융쪽에서 개인정보 유출이 계속 이루어져 왔다는 생각이 들더군요
<samahui> 인증방식 바꿔대는 짓보다는 하루 빨리 수집 관리하는 기관들의 잘못이 들어날시 미국정도의 배상을 해주는 시스템을 만들고 그들에게 책임을 물어야된다고봐요
<samahui> 이번에 또 다른 인증방식을 밀더군요. 보안을 개인에게 맞겨버리니 이런 사태가 계속되죠
<samahui> 개인정보 수집하는 기관이나 단체가 엄중하게 책임을 물도록 만들어야되요
<Seony^TP> 글쵸....
<Seony^TP> 그나마 요금 착실히 낸걸로 다행이네요
<monos> 안녕하세요 방갑습니다.
<doublehy> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 아
<Seony> 아 피곤하네요...
<samahui> 퇴근하셨군요
<samahui> 전 무지막지하게 피곤해요
<drake_kr> 허리피세요
<samahui> 쭈욱!~
<Seony> 아까 퇴근해서 샤워하고 쉬고있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 야동봐야지
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 야외동영상?
<samahui> 야구 동영상 보시는군요
<drake_kr> http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2011/02/07/0200000000AKR20110207101200004.HTML
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> Seony, http://www.yes24.com/eWorld/EventWorld/event?eventNo=35234
<bluedusk> 미국엔 이런 책장 없나요? 가격 좀 저렴한거..-ㅅ-;;
<Seony> bluedusk: 어느정도 가격까지요?
<bluedusk> Seony,  보니깐 링크드린거로 구성해서 8단 구성세트가
<bluedusk> 40만원정도 하네요 ..
<bluedusk> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2694468&cate1=1826&cate2=11123&cate3=11128&cate4=11146
<Seony> bluedusk: 여기 가구 가격은, 알려주신 웹사이트 가격들에서 최소 3배 이상 비싸요
<Seony> MDF보다도 못한, 발로 한 번 퍽 치면 부서지는 재질의 책상이 한국 돈으로 30만원은 넘는거 같은데요
<bluedusk> Seony, 아흠 저렇게 조립할수 있는 모듈 형식 책장은 또 없나 해서요..;
<Seony> 쇼파+서랍장+침대까지 해서 한 천만원은 쓸 생각하고 있다면 이해하시겠죠? ㅋ
<bluedusk> ....
<bluedusk> 그냥 쌓아놓고 살아야겠네요.;
<bluedusk> 하아.;
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/501017
<samahui> 퇴근들 잘하시고 즐거운 밤 되세요
<monos> drake_kr: 님 하이요
<drake_kr> 미들이요
<monos> drake_kr: 님 혹시 리눅스에서 자기 랜카드가 100/1000 지원되는지 알려면 어떻게 해야 되는지 아시나요?
<monos> drake_kr: 님 혹시 리눅스에서 자기 랜카드가 1기가 지원되는지 알려면 어떻게 해야 되는지 아시나요?
<drake_kr> 랜선 뺐다 꼽고 dmesg | tail 해보시면 아마 메세지가 뜰거에요
<drake_kr> 제경우는 이렇게 나오네요 [    6.183681] e1000: eth0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None
<monos> [root@pogo4 ~]# dmesg | tail
<monos> 1기가 랜카드 맞는거 같은데 오늘 랜케이블 6c로 바꾸었는데 파일 전송해도 16메가 밖에 안나와요
<monos> 월래는 5e였거든요
<monos> 오늘 6c로 사와서 바꾸었는데도 16메가 어디 설정을 해주어야 하지는 모르겠어요
<drake_kr> category 5 ext도 1g 잘 나옵니다..
<drake_kr> 음, NAS랑 통신하는데 그리 나와요?
<monos> 네
<drake_kr> PC 문제일 경우는 거의 없고
<monos> 공유기 iptime 3004
<monos> 3004T에요
<drake_kr> 공유기도 그거면 괜찮은데
<monos> 기가 비트 지원 된다고 해서 산거인데
<drake_kr> 제 NAS도 대충 그정도밖에 안나와요
<monos> 왜 속도가 이렇게 작게 나오는지 모르겠네요
<monos> 미치긋어요
<drake_kr> nas가 아마..
<drake_kr> 그래서 제가 nas보단 베어본 추천하는뎅
<monos> 1기가 랜카드 2개 물려서 복사 하면 120메가 정도 나와야 정상이죠?
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<drake_kr> 일단 하드가 못따라가는데요;
<drake_kr> nas에 ssd 갖다박으셨을리는 없을테고..
<monos> 아 그러네요
<monos> sata3가 복사속도 150정도 나오던데
<drake_kr> 헐
<monos> 그런데 데이터 많이 차니 100정도로 떨어져요
<drake_kr> sata3라도 하드가 80m정도밖에 안나오던데요 저는
<monos> sata2가 50-80정도 나오더라구요
<drake_kr> 그리고 nas 뭐 쓰시는지 모르겠지만.. 이더넷 모듈이 인텔이 아니면 25m정도 나올거에요
<monos> 나스 지금 포고리눅스 쓰고 있어요
<monos> 포고 시리즈4
<drake_kr> 그럼 거기 붙은게 usb3인가요?
<monos> 네
<monos> usb3 외장하드에요
<drake_kr> 보통 랜에 usb2 물려있을걸요
<drake_kr> 프로토콜 스택 무시한다고 해도 48m이 최대에요
<monos> 2.5인치 하드로 바꾸어야 겠네요
<drake_kr> pogoplug면 arm이고
<monos> 네
<monos> 맞아요
<monos> arm
<drake_kr> arm에 pcie 붙은건 거의 없고
<monos> 마벨 800
<monos> 128램요
<monos> 네
<drake_kr> pcie에 붙는 이더넷이 일반적으로 매우 비싸서..
<drake_kr> 저가형 nas에 붙이거나 하진 않아요
<monos> 네
<drake_kr> 16m 정도 나오는거면 정상이에요
<monos> 전 16메가 나와서 속상하네요
<monos> 이거 때문에 케이블 바꾸었거든요
<drake_kr> nas 말고 x86기반 베어본으로 바꾸시면 훨씬 나을거에요
<drake_kr> x86이면 저가 리얼텍같은것도 잘 돌아가니깐..
<monos> 이번에 나온 amd는 별로에요?
<monos> amd 5350
<drake_kr> intel이나 amd 아무거나요
<monos> 2.0클럭에 4코어 25w
<drake_kr> 가격면에서는 베이트레일 추천하는데..
<monos> 베이트레일은 코어가 2코어죠?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> nas에 코어수 많아봤자에요
<monos> 그런데 10w
<monos> 베이트레일은 데스크탑형식으로 나오는게 없나봐요
<monos> 노트북이나 테블릿인거 같아요
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 그냥 http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1623141&cate1=861&cate2=875&cate3=968&cate4=0 이런거 무난해요
<monos> drake_kr: 이거 노트북램 들어가는거죠?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 공간 상관없으시면 큰것 쓰시면 되고..
<drake_kr> 링크드린것 방금 확인해봤는데 랜이 100이네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 요새 100짜리를 파는놈들이 있네 -.-
<monos> 2012년 제품이라서 그런가봐요
<drake_kr> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1567606&cate1=861&cate2=875&cate3=968&cate4=0 요놈 괜찮네요
<drake_kr> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1766616&cate1=861&cate2=875&cate3=968&cate4=0 요놈은 싱글코어긴한데 홈서버 쓰기엔 괜찮아보이구요
<monos> 이런식으로 일체형 베이트레일 나오면 그때 사야 겠네요
<drake_kr> 싸구려에 너무 많은걸 바라지 마세요
<drake_kr> 비싸고 형편없는 물건은 많지만 싸고 좋은 물건은 없습니다
<GarlicChicken> 흠 ..
<GarlicChicken> 이미지엔 ...
<GarlicChicken> 기가랜이라고 개구라치고
<GarlicChicken> 리스트에는 ...
<GarlicChicken> ...
<GarlicChicken> ..
<GarlicChicken> .
<GarlicChicken>  10/100 이라 하니 썩을...
<GarlicChicken> 저 같으면 G2020+GA-H77N-WiFi+PC3 12800 8GB 조합 추천합니다.
<drake_kr> 아니면 그냥 본체에 하드를 집어넣는걸 추천 -.-
<GarlicChicken> DC-DC 파워넣은 머신으로 한 30만원 정도 들였는데 성능 괜찮음.
<GarlicChicken> 2600k 보다 소모전력 대비 성능이 좋아서 충격머겄슴 ㅡ,.ㅡ ..
<monos> 정말 제일 큰문제는 전기시에요
<monos> 전기세
<monos> 이걸 1년이상 쭉 켜두고 쓸거라서 전성비가 좋아야 하는데 멀 살지 고민중이에요
<jasonjang> 아유~ 아주 오랫만에 온라인에서 뵙습니다 ^^ 반갑습니다. twinsen_x , 저 인사만...ㅎ
<ihavnoth> 반가워요
<jasonjang> 안녕하세요~
<twinsen_x> :-) 조용히 챗로그 6개월분 보다가 잘께요. 오늘 다 못보겠지만 ㅋ /away
<ihavnoth> 전 9시 뉴스 보다 자야겠네요
<Seony^TP> 음... 설령 x86에다 nas를 돌려도 초당 70메가 80메가는 잘 안나올텐데...
<samahui> 푹 자고 나오니 정말로 즐거운 아침입니다
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 Seony님
<samahui> 어제는 푹 잤더니 기분이 좋군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> samahui, http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/fat_rate.jpg
<Work_Seony> 저는 여기서 20~25 사이라네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 어으
<yemharc> 피곤하네요 ....ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 누...누가 제 사진을 찍었대요?
<samahui> 25%가 딱 밥먹은 후 제사진인데요 ㅜ
<yemharc> 10-12 정도가 딱 보기 좋은데요
<samahui> 살빼야겠군요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Work_Seony> 10-12는, 운동하는데 상당한 시간을 투자해야되는 몸이에요
<yemharc> 아무래도 그렇겠죠
<Work_Seony> 15까지는 집에서도 가능할 것 같은데, 10-12는 운동뿐만 아니라 식단까지 조절해야 가능합니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 딱 봐도 근육질에 가까운거니...
<samahui> 근데 외양은 25에 가까운데 전 체지방 검사하면 20도 안나와요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Work_Seony> 오~ 통뼈이신가봐요
<samahui> 네
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 좋을거 없어요
<samahui> 조금 운동해도 운동한 표나는건 좋은데 정작 살찌면 살짝 쪄도 답없음 이예요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 커보여요
<samahui> 그냥 커요
<Work_Seony> 그래도 마른 것보단 낫죠
<samahui> 이쁜 몸 만들기 어려워요
<samahui> 그냥 안먹으면 이쁜몸 먹으면 아저씨
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 안먹고 살수는 없으니 그냥 아저씨... OTL
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> gg
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 어느새 7월 중순이네요
<Work_Seony> 그러게요
<yemharc> 이제 두달정도 기다리면 새 OSX 나오는건가...
<samahui> 시간은 정말 빨리가는군요
<yemharc> 우분투 새 버전은 3달 남았고요
<Work_Seony> 내년 5월에 한국 나갈까 생각 중인데, 5월이면 안덥겠죠?
<yemharc> 요즘 한국 기후가 좀 이상해서......
<samahui> 새로 나오면 OSX가 아니라 OSXI인가요?
<yemharc> 그래도 5월이면 좀 선선하지 않을까요
<yemharc> 아뇨 OSX입니다
<Work_Seony> 10.10 이에요
<Work_Seony> 그러니, X
<samahui>  X.X
<samahui> ㅎㅎ ;;
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이제 다음버전은 10.11 가야죠
<Work_Seony> 11은 얼마나 큰 변화가 있을까 궁금하네요
<yemharc> 마이너 버전이 끝도없이 올라갈거 같지만 걱정 마세요 여러분
<yemharc> 우리에겐 16진수가 있습니다
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 10.FF 찍고 11 가는겁니다
<Work_Seony> 거의 플랫폼을 갈아치우는 수준의 변화가 와야 11이 오겠꾼요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> LG G-Watch 실사용을 좀 봤는데
<yemharc> 베터리가 2일정도 간다는군요
<yemharc> 액정화면 자동 OFF 되는 상태에서 2일이니까
<Work_Seony> 나쁘지 않네요
<yemharc> 실제로 폰하고 연동해서 각종 알림같은거 받으면
<yemharc> 결국 하루일거 같아요
<Work_Seony> 아... 나쁘군요
<samahui> 폰과 같이 충전해야해서 귀찮을거 같아요
<yemharc> 당연하다면 당연하지만 베터리 교환도 안되고요
<samahui> 이기회에 무선충전기술에 투자를 해야겠어요
<yemharc> 얼마나 사용 효율이 있을지 모르겠습니다
<Work_Seony> 링겔 꼽듯 시계에 줄꼽고 그걸 팔 속에 케이블 넣어서 다니면 되죠 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 주변기기가 계속 나올수록 또 사용하는 전자기기가 나올수록 충전이 귀차나져서 무선충전기가 쪼매 돈점 될거같아요
<Work_Seony> 소문에 의하면, 애플이 전리층을 이용해서 전기 뽑아내는 기술을 연구 중이라고 들었어요
<samahui> 그리고 지구는 자전을 멈추는데...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 근데 그건 사실상, 충전기술이 아니라 그린 에너지 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전리층을 이용한 충전하다 전파방해 일으켜서 애플이외의 모든기기는 통신두절... 이라는 보다 무서운 음모가...
<Seony^TP> 애플이 세계정복 한다는 음모가 있을리가요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 애플이 세계를 정복하고 삼성이 사들이는...
<samahui> 막장 한국드라마식 음모론입니다
<samahui> 그리고 사랑이 피어나죠
<samahui> 한국드라마니까요
<Seony^TP> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^TP> 개소문인가 어디선가 본건데,
<Seony^TP> 일드는, 주인공들이 오바를하고,
<Seony^TP> 한드는, 주인공들이 사랑을 한다네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 예를 들어서,
<Seony^TP> 의학 드라마에서, 한드는 의사들이 사랑을 하고,
<Seony^TP> 정치 드라마에서는, 정치인들이 사랑을 하고.... ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 수사물은 경찰들이 사랑하죠
<samahui> 한국드라마예요~
<Seony^TP> 네 맞아요 ㅋㅋ 그 얘기도 있었어요
<samahui> 한드나 한국영화에 대통령이 나와도 사랑하고 심지어 외계인도 사랑하죠
<samahui> 전 잠시 팀미팅좀 하고올께요
<Seony^TP> 넵
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-16
<ihavnoth> 레노버 X220 LCD에 줄 생겨서 분해해봤더니
<ihavnoth> LG LCD 패널에 연결된 AD보드 커넥터가 불량이네요
<ihavnoth> 손으로 눌러주면 정상적으로 나오네요...
<Seony^TP> LCD에 생기는 대부분의 문제는 접촉불량이죠
<readytoact> 아-
<readytoact> 아침부터 아이란~
<autowiz> 좋은 하루 되세요~~~~
<ihavnoth> 종이 말아서 넣고 다시 조립했어요...
<ihavnoth> 얼마나 갈려나 모르겠네요
<Work_Seony> 회사 놋북이에요?
<ihavnoth> 아뇨 개인이요
<autowiz> 윈도우즈 머신들 백신을 끌려니 찝찝하고
<autowiz> 켜놓으면 느리고
<autowiz> 전체검사를 한 다음에 , 뭔가 파일이 추가되거나 , 새로 프로그램 설치할때까지는 꺼놓고 그냥 살까요?
<Work_Seony> 저는 백신 안써요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ 부럽
<readytoact> 백신 거 뭐
<readytoact> -_-
<readytoact> 전 이뮤넷 써요 오픈솟스
<autowiz> 200억이면 어찌보면 작고 어찌보면 큰건데 음음...
<Seony^TP> 음... 올해 안으로 사이드잡 뛰어서 5백만원 정도 들어올게 있는데, 뭘 또 살지 고민 좀 해봐야겠네요...
<Seony^TP> 아... 5백만원까진 안되겠구나...
<Seony^TP> 한 2백만원.... ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 맥프로
<readytoact> 사는데 보태셔야죠
<Seony^TP> 벌써 샀잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 다른 곳으로 투자를... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 10여분후면 12시 점심시간 입니다. 점심들 맛있게 드세요
<autowiz> 사마휘님도 맛있는 점심 드십시요~~
<samahui> 넵! 아침을 안먹었더니 슬슬 배가 고프군요. 일찍가서 먹고 와야겠네요 ^^
<DarkCircle> 저도 백신 안쓴지 한 5년쯤 되는거 같네요
<DarkCircle> 윈도에서 백신을 왜 돌려야 하는지 이해가 안가는 1묘 -ㅅ-/
<DarkCircle> 일단 데탑이 윈도우가 아니라 리눅스 ...
<samahui> 다분한 경험으로 윈도우는 어베스트나 아베이라같은 강력한 백신이 있어야 합니다만... 속편하게 리눅스로 모든 시스템을 변경해버린 1인입니다.
<DarkCircle> 전 리눅스로 갈아엎은 이유가 -_- 좀 황당한데
<DarkCircle> 윈도에서 미디 시퀀스 찍고 폰트 찍고 하던 와중에 어느날에 전원을 켰더니 파티션이 박살났더라(!) ...
<DarkCircle> 해서 빡돌아서 리눅스로 바꾼 케이스.
<DarkCircle> 부팅도 안되고 하드 데이터는 고스란히 날라갔고 ...
<Seony> 하와이에 "인하 공원"이라는 공원이 있는데요, 오늘 거기서 이민 110주년 행사를 했었네요.  아무도 모르는 사실... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 다행스럽게 그 이전에 서브머신에 데이터를 백업해놨으니 망정이지 그거마저 날라갔으면 진짜 머리가 어떻게 됐을듯 ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<samahui> 인하 공원이면... 가격을 인하해주나요... ^^;;
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 농담이고요 이민 110주년이군요
<Seony> 인천-하와이의 약자에요
<Seony> 인하대학교랑 같은 뜻이죠
<samahui> DarkCircle: 날려본 사람은 그심정 알죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 백업은 생활입니다
<Seony> 네 백업은 생활.
<Seony> 개인유저도 "백업"에 돈을 투자해야하는 시대가 왔죠
<DarkCircle> 그때 쓴 백업 머신은 ... 관공서에서 버린다는 PC 줏어와서 재활용한거에 ...
<Seony> 요즘 한국에서는 3테라 7200rpm 하드 얼마에요?
<DarkCircle> 옛날에 nlug에 온천거북 아이디 쓰시던 분이 있는데 그 분이 주신 메인보드로 ...
<DarkCircle> 3테라는 모르겠고
<samahui> 15만원선이요
<DarkCircle> 4체라 최저가 현재 220500입니다.
<DarkCircle> 체라 -> 테가
<Seony> 음... 여기보다 5만원 정도 더 비싸군요
<samahui> 3테라가 20만원선이고요
<samahui> 4
<samahui> 4테라요 ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 테가 -> 테라
<samahui> RPM낮거나 저가모델은 10마원선까지 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle>  -ㅅ-m  캿!!!
<Seony> 여기서는 3테라가 $100 정도인데, 살까말까 고민되네요...
<samahui> 지르세요~
<samahui> 지름은 진리입니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 기왕 지르실거면
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 히타치 하드로 ...
<DarkCircle> 강추합니다.
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<samahui> 히타치 nas하드 추천합니다
<DarkCircle> 히타치 지금 하드 만드는데가
<DarkCircle> 옛날에 IBM 하드 만들던곳이구요
<samahui> 안정성이 좋다는 풍문이... 문제는 나온지 얼마 안되서 그 안정성 운운이 몇개월 안된다는게 함정입니다
<DarkCircle> 제가 맨날 채널에 떠드는대로
<DarkCircle> 세워놨다가 발로 차도 끄떡없 ...
<Seony> 히타치 3테라 사타3 64mb NAS용 하드는... 좀 더 비싸네요.  $124
<DarkCircle> 요새 고용량 하드는 어떨지 모르겠군요.
<samahui> 세워놨다가 발로 차도 끄떡 없으면 쓸만하군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 비싸도 돈값합니다
<samahui> 지르세요~
<DarkCircle> 2테라까지는 실제로 그러했는데 4테라는 안그래봤습니다. ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<Seony> 방사능 딸려오나요?
<DarkCircle> 내 하드가 아니기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 엌
<samahui> 아!
<DarkCircle> 터졌닼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 방사능은 덥입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 일본에서 생산하는게 아니면 괜찮을듯 싶네요
<samahui> 글고보니 요즘 방사능을 잊고 살고 있었어요 역시 언론에서 조용하니 점점 뭍혀지는군요
<Seony> 요즘 후쿠시마에서 50킬로 떨어진 곳에서도 방사능 오염됐다네요
<DarkCircle> 제가 산 하드는
<DarkCircle> 중국산이었던걸로 기억 ..
<samahui> 국내에는 방사능 이야기가 단 한마디도 뉴스를 타지 않고 있습니다
<DarkCircle> 옛날 중국산은 욕이 절로 나왔었는데 요새는 중국산 하면
<Seony> 웬디 3테라 나스용 사타3 하드는 $122
<DarkCircle> 기적의 기술 수준.
<samahui> 생산공장은 거진 중국일꺼예요
<DarkCircle> 중국 진짜 기술 좋아요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 소름돋을 정도로 .
<samahui> 저렴한 인권비로 생산업체들 끌어드려서 기술 쏙쏙 빼먹었으니까요
<Seony> 레노보만 봐도 알 수 있죠
<Seony> 레노보 요즘 잘나가잖아요
<samahui> 네오폴드 키보드는 생산공장에서 도면다 빼돌려서 이번에 아예 기본설계를 다시했죠. 또같은 키보드가 중국산으로 싸게 나와서요
<samahui> 삼송이 폰도 그렇게 당했죠
<Seony> 앞으로 공장 지을려면, 기술을 훔쳐도 활용할 능력이 없는 나라에 세워야겠군요
<samahui> 예전부터 국내 기업에 산업스파이도 많이 넣고 또 내부 자료도 고가에 매입해가고 그랬는걸요
<Seony> 부탄 이런 나라에 공장 세우면 괜찮겠꾼요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 근데 너무 그런곳에 공장세우면 문제는 다른데서 터지죠
<samahui> 이번 브라질 공장사건처럼 뭉탱이로 훔쳐가요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 생산품을 노리죠
<Seony> 브라질 공장에서 무슨 일 있었는데요?
<samahui> 20여명의 무장강도가 들어서 사람들 몰아놓고 트럭7대분인가로 핸드폰 컴퓨터 등등 가득 실어갔어요
<DarkCircle> 브라질 공장 ... 월드컵 이전에 "개(?!)" 털렸죠
<DarkCircle> 탈탈탈탈 ...
<DarkCircle> 브라질 치안이 개떡인데 왜 거기다가 공장을 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 키보드는 훔쳐가도 부탄에서는 돈이 안되니까, 딱 좋네요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 기업체가 개념이 없는거.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 이동 ㅡ,.ㅡ/
<samahui> 트럭7대 분량을 계획적으로 무장하고 와서 털어간건 내부자 소행일 가능성이 크죠. 적어도 내부자를 낀 범행이죠
<samahui> 돈많은 삼성도 이제 슬슬 무장 용병단을 만들때라고 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 공장 지키도록 파병버내야죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 현지에서 고용하는게 나아요
<samahui> 중국에 나가있는 기업들은 기술 빼가는걸 어찌 막나 모르겠어요 특허로 관리되도 기술자체를 빼가면 거기서 더 개발시켜 상품화 할 수 있어서 위험한데다 덤으로 중국은 특허권이건뭐건 자국위주라 배상도 못받죠.
<samahui> 용병을 고용 안하고 있었다는게 의문이군요
<samahui> 브라질 위험한 동네인디
<Seony> 무지 위험하죠
<Seony> 돈 좀 있어보이는 아시아 관광객이면, 하루에 10번 이상 머리에 총을 겨누는 사람을 만나게 될 거라던데요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그뿐인가요. 여자들은 단체 아니면 납치나 강간도 부지기순데요
<samahui> 지역에 따라서 좀 다르지만요
<Seony> 그런 나라에서는 아무리 돈 벌기 쉬워도 절대 가고싶지 않습니다.
<Seony> 저랑 제 와이프랑 공통적으로 동의하는게, 한국보다 못사는 나라는 관광으로라도 가지않겠다 라는 점이거든요...
<samahui> 삼송 SDS에 있는 친구가 지금 브라질 파견나가있는데요
<samahui> 개발자로 간건데 다행이 이번 사건날때까지는 공장쪽과 합치지 않았더군요
<samahui> 조만간 그쪽으로 삼성 전 파견인력 모으려고 했던걸로 알거든요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 한국만큼 돈있으면 좋은나라도 없어요
<samahui> 돈있으면요
<Seony> 글쵸
<Seony> 한국을 부자들의 천국이라잖아요
<samahui> 부자들만의 천국이죠
<samahui> 북쪽의 전쟁위험만 감수하면 돈으로 안되는게 없는 나라니까요
<samahui> 오! 이번에 아수스에서 폰패드7 내놨군요
<samahui> 이런게 점점 늘어서 폰도 패드처럼 생산자 판매가 가능해져야 통신요금 내리고 약정도 없어지죠 확그냥막그냥 통신사들 배체워주는 이나라가 싫군요
<samahui> 20만냥 정도에 USIM만 넣으면 폰으로 사용가능하다니 폰 고장나거나 잃어버리거나 했을시의 대안이 되겠네요
<Seony> 안드로이드에요?
<readytoact> gkdkr
<readytoact> 하악
<samahui> 넵
<readytoact> 안드로이드겟죠
<readytoact> -_-;; 아
<readytoact> 우린 단말기 호환성 테스트 해야겠네 또..
<readytoact> 어흑..
<samahui> 앗 행사였군요 30만냥하네요
<samahui> 그래도 괜찮은데요
<samahui> http://www.notegear.com/Content/Content_View.asp?spage=1&gotopage=&TNum=1668&kind=2&SearchString=&Search=
<samahui> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2645044&cate1=224&cate2=38768&cate3=38783&cate4=0
<Seony> 안드로이드는 폰 말고 패드는 어때요?
<samahui> 그냥저냥 쓸만은한데
<samahui> 솔직히 전 패드나 폰이나 화면차이라 책읽을때 좋은거 빼고는 장점을 모르겠어요
<samahui> 화면 큰게 좋은데 휴대에서 밀리고 그렇다고 노트북만큼의 생산성도없고
<Seony> 전 가뜩이나 패드도 필요없는데, 안드로이드는 더 관심이 없어서 모르게 되네요...
<samahui> 그래서 전 그냥 노트북+스마트폰으로 쭈욱 가려고요
<samahui> 아톰이 괜찮게 팔리는군요
<samahui> 베이트레일이후로 아톰이 점점 나아지는데요
<samahui> 안드로이드패드가 아이패드보다 좋은점은 외장메모리 단 하나...
<samahui> 커스터마이징 할 수 있는 사람아니면 무조건 아이패드 삽니다
<samahui> 둘다 써본 1인의 개인적 의견이였습니다
<Seony> 저는 커스터마이징도 필요없어요
<samahui> 아! 게임도 안드로이드 쪽으로 손들어줘야 할지도... 물론 카카오톡 연계된 겜이요  ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 포장 벗기면 쓸 수 있는 그 상태가 아주 잘만들어져있는거면 좋겠어요
<samahui> 저도 그건 그래요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 그런 점에서는 아이패드가 좋긴 하죠
<samahui> 요즘 아이패드 다시 살까 싶은 이유가
<samahui> 아이러니하게도 게임이예요
<Seony> 아이패드는 뜯자마자 특별히 할거 없이 바로 쓰면 되니깐요...
<samahui> 하스스톤이 애플로 나왔더군요
<samahui> 안드로이드는 있는지 없는지 몰라서 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 그게 혹시 그 블리자드 겜인가요?
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 카드게임이요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 카드는 직접 움직이는 맛에 패드가 났겠더라고요
<samahui> 윈도우패드 사서 하려다가 노트북도 있는데 중복되는거라 포기했어요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 거기다 윈도우 패드 알아볼때만해도 베이트레일이전이라 성능도 말그대로 쓰레기였고요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘은 점점 해탈의 경지에 들어서는 중이라, 이것도 흥 저것도 흥이에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 맥프로가 모든걸 진정시켰군요
<samahui> 하지만 그것도 지나가리라! 라고 현인이 말씀하셨죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아뇨 맥프로라기보단, 미국 와서 워낙 풍요롭게 살다보니 그리 됐네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 지금 상태로 만족은 해요
<samahui> 웍스노트북+데탑+휴대용노트북+폰 이니
<Seony> 한 10년 전만 해도 한국 살 때 노트북 한대 갖기도 어려웠는데요,
<Seony> 여기서는 지금 안써서 처박아둔 컴퓨터도 2대나 되니깐요..
<samahui> 전 오히려 어릴때가 그리워요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 아버님이 잘사셔서 받아쓰던 그때가 더 풍족했다는... ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> .ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 결혼전도 살짝 그립기도 해요.. 버는 족족 내맘대로 쓸수 있었으니..
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 지금도 온갖 술수로 마눌님 회피 신공으로 구입하기는 하지만 애도 생기고 장래를 생각하면.. 참아야죠
<samahui> 확실히 남자는 결혼하고 어른이 되는건가 봅니다
<Seony> 옛날에는 컴퓨터 값이 워낙 비싸서... 저는 뭐 하나 제대로 사기도 어려웠네요
<samahui> 옛날에는 컴이 비싸긴 했죠
<samahui> 노트북이 1000만원짜리도 있었으니 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 지금 사더라도 함부로 살 수 없는 가격인데 당시 저가격이면..
<Seony> 레노보에서 W시리즈 노트북으로 풀세팅하면 천만원 나오겠던데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 600정도면 거의 풀이예요
<Seony> 노트북인데 하드웨어 레이드 카드가 달려있어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 512 SSD 2개 달아서 레이드-1 하면 이미 그것만으로도 한 500만원 나오더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 델 HP 레노버 요렇게 세놈이 웍스 노트북 내놓으면서 가능합니다만
<samahui> 키보드 맘에 안들어서 다 패스예요
<samahui> 비록 델과 HP 레노버 다 쓰고 있지만요
<samahui> 지금 제 델도 레이드되요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 돈아까워서 512두개 달아줄수는 없지만
<samahui> 250과 1T 하드의 조합으로 쓰고 있죠
<Seony> 저는 개인적인 의견으로, 개인 가정용 컴퓨터에 미러링은 좀 오버인거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 스트라이핑도 좀 ... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 개인용으로 쓰면안써요. 회사 일하는용으로만쓰죠
<samahui> 혼사쓰면 전 오히려 혼자만의 공간 담쌓고 살걸요
<samahui> 그나저나 요즘 지름신 안왔었는데
<samahui> 맥프로 이야기에 또 동하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 책임지셔요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 3개월 이내에 업글까지 할건데요 ㅋ
<samahui> 아! 업글이나 해줘야 겠군요
<samahui> 그래픽카드를 구해봐야겠어요
<samahui> 가격이나 이런것 보다 제가 미국이 부러운건
<drake_kr> 전 맥프로 전혀 안 땡기던데..
<Seony> 근데, 맥프로에 gpu 두개 달렸다고 디스플레이를 각각 하나씩 나눠쓰는건 안되더라구요
<samahui> 부속품이나 제품 구입하기 쉽다는 점입니다
<samahui> 한국에서 업글해주려면 부품을 못구해서 못해주죠. 구해도 말도 안되는가격이 되고요
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요
<samahui> 쿼드로죠?
<samahui> 4100k?
<Seony> 맥프로에 달린거요?
<samahui> 넵
<Seony> 아뇨 AMD Firepro인가 그래요
<samahui> 오! 그렇군요
<samahui> 비트코인 캐시면 되겠군요
<samahui> ㅋ
<Seony> gpu로만 보면 가격이 엄청나더라구요
<Seony> 사무실에서 쓰는 제 웍스테이션에 쿼드로 k4000 2장이 박혀있는데,
<Seony> 솔직히, 좀 그냥 그래요.  리눅스에 붙여써서 그런가...
<drake_kr> 비트코인갠찮나요
<samahui> 제 노트북이 모바일용이지만 쿼드로 k2100이거든요 요걸 이기회에 4100으로다가 업글...
<samahui> 비트코인 지금 덤비기에는 채산성이 안맞아요
<Seony> 지금은 많이 늦었죠
<Seony> 러시아 애들이 그래픽카드 수십장 꽂고 공장에서 채굴하는 상황인데요..
<samahui> 리눅스에 붙여 쓰면 솔직하게 쿼드로나 파쥐나 다 별로.. 아니 파쥐가 더 별로군요. 지원하는게 적어서 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 글쵸...
<Seony> 좋은 부품은 윈도우에서... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하지만 비트코인 캘때는 괜찮아요
<drake_kr> 잉텔만 괜찮나요
<samahui> 연산속도땜시 CPU안쓰고 GPU쓰니까요
<samahui> 새로 생기는 사이버화폐는 믿을 수 없어서 또 별로...
<samahui> 그냥 열심히 돈벌어서 현금 쥐는게 최고죠 ㅎ
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<drake_kr> 리니지 오토가 짱이죠
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 리니지 아직도 하나요?
<drake_kr> 어르신들이 많이 하죠
<samahui> 리지니 초창기에 재미로 좀 하다가 어느순간 자동으로 봇돌리고 그걸로 돈버는 중국동포들덕분에 기억속으로 떠나보냈죠
<drake_kr> 재작년에 들어갔는데
<drake_kr> 혈에서 막내
<samahui> 진짜 오래됬네요
<samahui> drake님이 막내면... 30대 넘고 4~50대 되야 하는 게임이 된건가요
<samahui> ?
<drake_kr> 군주분이 52살인가 그랬어요
<drake_kr> 최고령자가 71살인가
<samahui> 리니지 노인정 이 된거군요
<drake_kr> 뭐 마비노기도..
<samahui> 마비노기도 아직 있어요?
<drake_kr> 네
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;; 정말 10년도 전에 봤던 게임들이네요
<drake_kr> 마비노기도 육아노기로 바뀐듯
<samahui> 육아노기 ? ㅎㅎ ;;;
<drake_kr> 영수엄마 왔어요? 그림자나 한번 돌아야지?
<drake_kr> 막 이런 대화가 오가던데요
<samahui> 글고보니 마비노기 홍보용 애니도 가지고 있군요... ㅋ 애니라기 보다는 게임하는 장면을 녹화해서 음성을 넣은건데 당시 방송으로도 했었죠 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 로나와판인가?
<samahui> 아마 그걸거예요
<samahui> 집에가야 확인이 가능한데 안그래도 엊그제 찾아서 틀어봤었거든요
<samahui> 그래도 나름 DVD내요 ㅋ
<samahui> 요즘은 시간도 없고 흥미도 없고해서 게임이라고는 하스스톤이랑 폰으로 아크스피어라는 mmo조금 돌리는 정도네요
<samahui> 어릴때는 참 많이 했던거 같은데 요즘은 디아블로가 새로 나와도 안끌리고 그 좋아하던 파판은 졸려서 못해겠구 그렇군요
<samahui> 엘더스크롤마져 크랙이나 제작툴로 먼치킨만들어서 순회하고 끝이네요
<samahui> 게임에 흥미를 잃을나이가 되었나봐요 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 게임을 한다기보단 영화를 보는 느낌으로 하는거죠
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> samahui: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> drake_kr: 님 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<monos> samahui: 님 혹시 nano에서 180번 line으로 바로 갈수 있는 명령어가 있나요?
<monos> mpd 설정해서 해볼려니 설정파일 설정에 문제가 있다고 고쳐두 고쳐두 다른 라인이 계속 뜨네요
<samahui> 실행할때 +줄번호 하면 바로 그줄부터 수정은되요
<monos> samahui: 님 자기가 원하는 라인으로 바로가는 명령어 같은건 없죠?
<monos> samahui: 184번 라인으로 가고 싶은데 어디가 184번 라인지도 모르겠고 힘드네요
<samahui> 글쎄요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 곤란하시겠네요
<samahui> Ctrl+-
<Seony> 그럴땐 vi로...
<monos> set
<monos> nu
<samahui> 선택한 라인이나 컬럼으로 바로 이동이네요
<Seony> set nu는 vi 커맨드네요
<Seony> set number의 줄임
<monos> Seony: 님 Set nu가 맞나요?
<Seony> nu해도 되고 number해도 되요
<samahui> ctrl+-
<Seony> 참고로, :184 하시면 됩니다...
<monos> Seony: 님 감사요 vi로 찾아서 나노로 고치고 있어요
<Seony> 이참에 vi를 배워보세요
<monos> 저두 그러고 싶은데
<monos> vi가 너무 어렵더라구요
<samahui> vi 사용하세요
<samahui> 쓰다보면 vi만큼 편한것도 없어요
<monos> nano는 안깔리면 vi아니면 안될때가 가끔있던데  그래서 꼭 배워야 하는데
<Seony> vi 쓰다보면, 나중에는 일상 생활에서도 vi를 찾게됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 웹서핑하다가 G를 누른다거나 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아니면 gt ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그리고 nano 사용하시면 컨트롤+c 누르면 현제행 나오는데요
<samahui> 그럼 몇번 라인인가 알 수 있자나요
<samahui> 들리시나요~~~~
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<monos> 네
<monos> 한번 나노로 해야 겠네요
<samahui> nano 안쓴지 너무 오래되었어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> 나노가 너무 편해서
<monos> vi는 너무 어려워요
<drake_kr> vi 어렵죠
<drake_kr> vim 쓰세요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<monos> # The special value "syslog" makes MPD use the local syslog daemon. This # setting defaults to logging to syslog, otherwise logging is disabled. # log_file                        "/home/monos"
<monos> errno: failed to open log file "/home/monos" (config line 37): Is a directory
<monos> 디렉토리가 있는데 자꾸 없다고 나와요 환장하겠네요
<Seony> 저건 디렉토리가 없다고 나오는 메시지가 아니잖아요
<monos> 로그 파일이 없는건가요?
<Seony> 메시지를 잘 읽어보세요.  마지막 줄만이라두요.
<Seony>  /home/monos is a directory
<Seony>  /home/monos가 디렉토리라는 뜻이ㅛ
<Seony> 그러니까, 디렉토리라는건 제대로 인식하고 있단 얘기죠
<Seony> 그럼 결국, 설정파일에 넣으셔야할건, 디렉토리가 아니라 디렉토리를 포함한 파일명을 적어넣으셔야한다는 거에요
<Seony> 예를 들자면 /home/monos/syslog
<monos> "/home/monos/log"
<monos> 이렇식으로
<monos> 바꾸어서 해볼려구요
<monos> errno: failed to open log file "/.mpd/log" (config line 37): No such file or directory
<samahui> 그리고 참고로 행이동 찾았어요
<samahui> 컨트롤키누르고 \ 입니다
<monos> samahui: 님 고맙습니다.
<Seony> 집념의 사마휘님 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 알던거 기억 안나면 답답해요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 그런데 전 /.mpd/란 폴더도 없는데 이상하게 나와서 안되네요
<monos> monos-lx / # mpd errno: failed to open log file "/.mpd/log" (config line 37): No such file or dir
<monos> 지우고 처음부터 다시 하면 설정파일도 다 지워지나요?
<monos> monos-lx etc # service mpd start  * Starting Music Player Daemon mpd                                             fatal_error: unknown permission "root"                                                                          [fai
<Seony> mpd가 뭔지 잘 몰라서... ㅎㅎ
<monos> 음악서버요
<monos> 음악서버 틀어두고 스마트폰으로 제어 해서 들을려구요
<Seony> 스마트폰으로 서버에 연결된 스피커에서 음악이 나오게 하는 건가요?
<monos> Seony: 네
<Seony> 아~ 그런 게 있었꾼요...  아치리눅스 위키에 설명이 잘 되어있는거 같네요
<monos> Seony: 혹시 apt-get remote mpd 하면 설정까진 안 지워지죠?
<Seony> 일반적으로 그냥 remove만으로는 안지워져요
<Seony> 불안하시면 /etc 백업 떠놓고 하세요
<monos> Seony: 설정까지 지워지게 하고 싶은데 어떻게 해야 되요?
<Seony> apt-get remove --purge mpd
<Seony> 리붓합니다
<monos> 리부팅 하고 올게요
<FriedChicken> 리붓하신다는데 리붓을 리부붓으로 읽었 (...)
<Seony> gㅎ
<FriedChicken> 부붓 -> 응가하는 소리
<FriedChicken> =3
<Seony> 맥북 백업했떤 라이브러리를 맥프로에 그대로 덮어써서 그런가, 뭔가 전체적으로 좀 이상하네요
<Seony> 나중에 요세미티 나오면 클린설치 해야겠군요
<FriedChicken> 웬지 나중에 요세미티 나오면 어떻게 될지 불안불안하네요 ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<FriedChicken> 베타버전 보면 꽤 많은 부분의 문제가 해결됐는데도 불구하고 ...
<Seony> 저도 좀 불안하긴 해요.  바뀌어도 너무 많이 바뀌어서...
<FriedChicken> 매버릭은 괜찮았는데 ... 스노레오파드도 ...
<FriedChicken> 그 사이의 라이언이 참 그지같았죠.
<FriedChicken> 뭔가 주기가 끼어있는듯 ㄱㅡ
<Seony> 네 저도 스노우 레퍼드까진 좋았어요
<FriedChicken> 좋은놈 나왔다가 이상한놈 나왔다가
<FriedChicken> 잘 나오는 주기가 한다리 건너 하나씩
<FriedChicken> 건너-> 너머
<Seony> 업데이트 주기가 너무 빠른건 개인적으로는 별로에요
<drake_kr> 데비안을 좋아하는 이유도
<FriedChicken> 예전에는 커널 세번째자리 버전이 짝수일땐 그냥 빌드도 안되고 재수없어서 안쓴 기억이있는데
<FriedChicken> 그거나 맥OS나 윈도도 마찬가지고
<FriedChicken> 세상은 그놈이 그놈
<FriedChicken> 우분투도 04버전은 괜찮은데 10버전 가면 뭔 이리 버그가 으아아아
<Seony> 10버전은 아예 대놓고 실험판 분위기잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<FriedChicken> 판깔아주고 멘붕 구경
<FriedChicken> 원숭이 실험도 아니고 ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<FriedChicken> 뿌렑꺍
<drake_kr> 스터디코드 계속 보다보니 존나 짜증나네
<FriedChicken> 아 나는 치킨이지 ㅡㅅㅡ
<FriedChicken> 저급한 원숭이 따위
<drake_kr> 저급한 원숭이라서 ㅈㅅ
<FriedChicken> 몽키매재에에에에에에~~~~~ㄱ
<FriedChicken> 원숭이 나무에 오올라가~*
<FriedChicken> 몽~키몽키 매재에엑~ 몽키매젝~
<FriedChicken> 추억으 이박사메들리
<FriedChicken> 치킨 하다가 생각난게 LG의 무진동 카메라 광고
<FriedChicken> (동영상 링크 생략)
<FriedChicken> 흑
<FriedChicken> 커피가 너무 진해서 한모금 할때마다 정신이 냥 ㅡㅅㅡ
<yemharc> 우어
<yemharc> 패치 끝났다...
<yemharc> Seony: 아무래도 타임머신 복구는 OS버전이 달라지면 그냥 클린설치->마이그레이션이 좋은거같아요
<Seony> yemharc: 저는 타임머신 싫어하는 유저 중 하나이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 혹시 리눅스에서 btrfs 쓰시는 분 계신가요?
<samahui> 클린설치가 가장 속 편하죠
<Seony> 아니면 리눅스에서 zfs 쓰시는 분이라도..
<yemharc> zfs는 예전에 잠깐..
<Seony> 안정성이 궁금하네요...
<yemharc> zfs는 굿
<samahui> 전 약속이 잡혀서 이만 나가볼께요
<yemharc> btrfs는 so so
<Seony> 리눅스에서 써보셨어요?
<yemharc> 네
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요 ~
<Seony> samahui: 들어가세요
<yemharc> samahui: 들어가세요
<Seony> 음... 실제 자료보관용으로 써도 괜찮을까요?
<yemharc> 리눅스에서 써본게 zfs랑 raiser FS
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 보관 용도로 제 기억에 제일 튼튼했던건
<yemharc> raiser FS + RAID mirror였어요
<yemharc> 다만 입출력 속도가 좀......
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 전 그냥 증분백업 때문에요..
<yemharc> 그정도면 커버 됩니다
<Seony> 사실 지금도 네트워크 백업툴로 증분백업 하고있긴 한데요, 한겹 더 하고 싶어서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그 왜 일반적으로 드라이브 나눠놓고 상시 사용하는......같은 느낌으로는 좀 답답해요
<Seony> 음... 걍 ext4로 계속 써야겠네요
<yemharc> 사실 백업은 많을수록 좋긴 하죠
<yemharc> ext로도 안정성은 충분합니다
<Seony> 차라리 하드용량을 늘리는게 정신적으로 위안이 되겠네요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 아니면 그냥 soft-raid 하세요
<yemharc> 개인 백업 데이터에서 그정도면 충분하지 않을까요
<yemharc> 추가적으로 막 비용 들이고 이런것도 좀 낭비같고
<Seony> 레이드까지 안해도 되요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이미 2중으로 백업하고 있거든요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 맥의 자료를 rsync로 한 번 넘겨주고, 넘겨준 그 자료를 다시 한 번 다른 하드로 백업하는 식으로 하고있거든요
<yemharc> 아항
<yemharc> 시스템->백업->의 백업
<yemharc> 이군요
<Seony> 넘겨준 자료를 다른 하드로 백업할 때, 증분백업툴을 쓰고 있어요
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> 전체백업이야 뭐 한달에 한번만 해도.......
<Seony> 근데, 마지막 백업되는 하드 용량이 작어서 좀 고민이더라구요
<yemharc> 그리고 타임머신은 최근에 느낀건데
<Seony> 하드 하나 사기에는 걍 왠지모르게 돈이 아깝고... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 유선으로 쓰는게 진리더군요
<Seony> 네  전 무선으로는 백업 안해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> wireless-n 해봐야 최대 초당 20메가를 못넘는데요...
<yemharc> 초기백업 8시간 넘게 걸리던게 유선으로 하니 30분도 안되요
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 유선하면 평균 100메가씩 뿌리기 때문에, 시간 절약 많이 되죠
<yemharc> 5G로도 연결해 보고 별걸 다 해봤는데
<yemharc> 의미없었습니다..
<Seony> 타임머신은, 그놈의 하드링크 계산하는데 시간을 엄청 잡아먹어서 좀 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 10.10부터 타임머신 개선이 일어날거라고 하는데
<yemharc> 아직 모르겠네요
<FriedChicken> 흠 ㅡㅅㅡ 리눅스에서 zfs는 커널에서 지원 안하는 파일 시스템이지 않나요?-?
<Seony> 애플이 오라클한테 쫄아서 zfs 포기하고, 타임머신은 나락으로... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 아직 지원 안하죠
<FriedChicken> 이제 슬슬 공개할만할 때가 되었긴 한데
<FriedChicken> 오라클이 먹으니 완전 똥베짱이네예 /ㅡ.,ㅡ/
<Seony> 조만간 파이썬 iNotify 라이브러리 써서, 제 홈디렉토리에 뭔가 변화가 생기면 즉시 백업하는 간단한 스크립트 하나 짤까 생각 중이에요
<yemharc> http://zfsonlinux.org/
<Seony> 근데 이게 좀 생각해봐야할게, 만약 /Users/username 으로 걸어버리면, 라이브러리 같은데에서 웹브라우저 캐시까지 감지되니까 곤란하겠더라구요...
<yemharc> 지원 합니다
<Seony> 네이티브 리눅스 커널 포트군요...
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> MacZFS의 최대 문제점은, 영어만 지원된다는 점이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아마 우분투에 패키지로 zfs-fuse인가로 등록되 있을거에요
<Nick__> 안녕하세요 반갑습니다
<Seony> FAQ 안읽어보고 막 했다가, 파일 완전 엉켜버려서 한참 고생했죠
<Seony> Nick__: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> gg
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 일단은, 실 자료보관용으로 도입하기는 무리가 있겠군요
<Nick__> 여쭤볼게 있는데요 우분투로 어떤부분을 공부해야할지 자세히 몰라서 그런데 좀 알려주실수 있을까요?
<Seony> Nick__: 그런 식으로 접근하시면 별로 할게 없어요.  하시고 싶은 목표를 정하셔야합니다.
<Nick__> 활용은 다방면 가능한데 리눅스 마스터라는 자격증을 따기위해선 어떤부분 공부해야할지 잘 모르겠습니다.
<Seony> 음.. 그거 따시려면 유닉스 자체에 대해서 공부를 하셔야할테니, 데스크탑 만지작거리면서 공부하긴 어렵겠군요
<Nick__> 노트북 넷북 있습니다 설치를 필요로 해야한다면 유닉스로 설치해서 공부하여야 하나요?
<Seony> 아뇨  리눅스 마스터를 따실거면 리눅스를 설치하셔야죠
<Seony> 리눅스 처음 공부하시는 거라면, 지금부터 리눅스 마스터라는 목표보다는요, 윈도우 없이 리눅스만으로 컴퓨터 사용이 불편하지 않게끔 하는걸 목표로 삼아보세요
<Nick__> 아 ㅋ 현재 우분투 14.04LTS 설치 되어있습니다
<Nick__> 아 그러면 Gnome 설치해야한다는 말씀이신가요?
<Seony> 그냥 설치되어있는거 그대로 쓰시면 되요
<Nick__> Seony님 감사합니다! ㅎ 이번방학 알차게 보내려고 자격증 준비하는데 어려움 있으면 언제든지 여기 접속해서 여쭤보면 될까요?
<monos> drake_kr: 혹시 mpd 깔아보셨어요?
<Seony> Nick__: 네.  한 가지 알아두실 점은, 여기 계신 분들 대부분이 직장인이시니까 응답이 없을 때도 있어요.  시간을 두고 기다려보세요.
<Nick__> monos 전 mpd에 대해선 잘 모릅니다.
<monos> monos-lx monos # mpd fatal_error: Failed to create pid file "/run/mpd/pid": No such file or directory
<Nick__> 네 알겠습니다 감사합니다 ㅎ 제가 우분투 한국 커뮤니티는 자주들리는데 채팅기능이 있는줄은 오늘 처음 알았습니다 ㅎ
<Seony> 오래됐습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Nick__> 자주 들리겠습니다 그리고 다음부턴 아이디 만들어서 접속하겠습니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 네
<monos> 여기 정말 좋아요
<monos> Seony:  혹시 mpd 까셨어요?
<Seony> 아뇨 저는 맥 사용자라서 mpd가 필요없네요
<Nick__> 아! 저 궁금한게 또잇어요~ 우분투는 자동 화면 꺼짐이 되는데 전 그게 너무 싫어서 윈도우도 화면 꺼짐 취소하고 사용중인데요. 우분투는 설정을 어떻게 해야할지 모르겠어요..
<monos> Nick__: 그거  윈도우 처럼 할수 있어요
<Seony> Nick__: http://goo.gl/EN7QWT
<Nick__> monos님 어떻게 하는지 알수 있을까요?
<yemharc> 링크를 보세요
<Nick__> Seony님 # setterm -powersave off 이거 해봤는데 안먹혔엇어요
<monos> 저는 리눅스 민트 사용하는데 윈도우 처럼 윈도우에서 마우스 우클릭하면 데스크톱 설정 나와서 거기서 끄는게 있어요
<yemharc> 음
<monos> yemharc: 님 혹시 mpd 설치 해보셨거나 사용하고 계신가요?
<yemharc> mpd? 음악데몬 말하시는건가요?
<monos> yemharc: 네 음악서버요
<yemharc> 뭐, 테스트 삼아 돌려만 본 정도입니다
<monos> yemharc: 된거 같으면서 안되고 계속 에러가 나와요
<yemharc> 그렇게만 말하시면 알 수가 없죠. 전 CSI가 아닙니다;;
<monos> monos-lx etc # mpd fatal_error: Failed to create pid file "/run/mpd/pid": No such file or directory
<monos> yemharc: "/etc/mpd.conf 이거만 죽어라 고치고 있습니다.
<Seony> monos: 혹시 mpd.conf파일에 /run/mpd/pid 항목 있어요?
<monos> Seony: 네 있어요
<Seony> 뭐라고 적혀있어요?
<monos> pid_file                        "/run/mpd/pid"
<Seony> 음... 확실하진 않은데, /var/run/mpd/pid로 고쳐보고, mpd 데몬을 재시작해보세요
<monos>  * Stopping Music Player Daemon mpd                                                         [ OK ]  monos-lx etc # service mpd start  * Starting Music Player Daemon mpd                                                         [ OK ]
<monos> monos-lx etc # mpd socket: Failed to bind to '127.0.0.1:6600': Address already in use
<Seony> 잘 되는지 확인해보세요
<monos> monos-lx etc # mpd socket: Failed to bind to '127.0.0.1:6600': Address already in use
<monos> Seony: 님 에러가 바뀌어서 안되네요
<monos> 서버로 접속이 안되요
<monos> 192.168.0.7:6600
<Seony> 제 생각엔 mpd가 제대로 정지가 안된거 같아요
<monos> service stop mpd
<Seony> restart 말고 stop 하신다음, ps로 프로세스 확인해보시고 확실히 종료됐으면 다시 start 해보세요
<monos> monos-lx etc # service mpd start  * Starting Music Player Daemon mpd                                                         [ OK ]
<monos> 여전히 안되네요
<monos> monos-lx etc # mpd socket: Failed to bind to '0.0.0.0:6600': Address already in use
<Seony> 서버가 우분투죠?
<yemharc> 어으
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 저거 본거같은데
<yemharc> 저거 아마
<yemharc>  /etc/mpd.conf하고 ~/.mpd/mpd.conf 내용이 달라서 그럴거에요
<yemharc> pid_file 설정은 기본이 /run/mpd/pid 맞고요
<Seony> 우분투 공식 매뉴얼 보고 하셔야할듯 싶네요
<Seony> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPD
<yemharc> 설정파일에 bind_to_addr인가 bind_to_address인가에 IP주소 넣는부분 있을거에요
<yemharc> 그리고 에러 보니까 IP가 0.0.0.0인데 이거 127.0.0.1로 바꿔 주시구요
<yemharc> 0.0.0.0은 없는 주소입니다
<Seony> 어제 오픈스택 클러스터에 10G 스위치 세팅했는데, 10G 스위치 가격이 어마어마하더라구요
<monos> Seony: 저 리눅스 민트 17 xfce 설치 했어요
<Seony> 민트는 우분투로 만든거니까, 우분투라고 볼 수 있어요
<yemharc> 그리고 의존패키지 아니라서 sonata는 따로 설치해야 할겁니다
<monos> Seony: 또 포멧해야 할거 같은 기분이
<yemharc> 10G 스위치면.......
<yemharc> 어마무시 하네요
<Seony> 네.  파워서플라이만 1000W에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어우
<yemharc> 하여튼 데이터센터(?)는 전기먹는 괴물이에요
<Seony> 글쵸.  파워서플라이가 1000W라는 얘기는, 결국 스위치 풀로드시 전기를 1KW 먹는다는 소리잖아요
<Seony> 뭔 에어콘도 아니고 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 집에 스카시 인터페이스랑 SAS 하드디스크 있는데, 이거 전기 많이 나갈까요?
<yemharc> 스카시는 좀 의심스럽네요
<Seony> 그럼 꺼내지 말아야겠네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 레이드 장착된건데, 전기세 때문에 그동안 안꺼내쓰고 있거든요
<yemharc> 으엌 스카시 레이드 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 윈도우 서버에서 돌아가던건데, 스카시 달아놔도 윈도우는 느리더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> SAS도 어느정도 급을 사용하시는지 모르겠는데
<yemharc> SAS도 아마 최대 AC 600W은 먹을겁니다
<Seony> 헐
<yemharc> 고급으로 가면 1800 먹어요 (..)
<yemharc> 물론 정격이 아니라 최대니까 저만큼은 아니겠지만요
<Seony> 팔던가 해야겠네요
<monos> OK MPD 0.18.0 ACK [5@0] {} unknown command "GET" ACK [5@0] {} Invalid word character ACK [5@0] {} Invalid word character ACK [5@0] {} Invalid word character ACK [5@0] {} Invalid word character ACK [5@0] {} Invalid word character ACK [5@0] {} Invalid word character ACK [5@0] {} No command given
<Seony> 하루 날잡아서, 꺼내서 모델명 확인해야겠군요
<monos> 먼가 된거 같습니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 2U array로 가면 AC가 아니라 DC가 필요할거고
<monos> 소나타인가 아까 가르쳐주신거 깔면 될거 같기도 합니다.
<yemharc> 근데 스트리밍이라도 하시려고요?
<monos> 서버 공부겸 하는건데요
<yemharc> 전기세 + 관리노력을 생각하면 자체 서비스를 하는건 추천하지 않습니다 (먼산)
<monos> 심심하면 방송도 해보고 스마트폰으로 음악 제어하면서 들어보고 싶어서요
<yemharc> 공부삼아 좀 해보는거야 뭐.......
<Seony> 뭐, 서버 공부겸 하는 자세로 공부하시는건 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 본인한테 도움도 되고, 기억도 오래 남고...
<Seony> GET이니 ACK니 하는 것들은 전부 네트워킹 관련 패킷 에러로 보이네요..
<Seony> 아까 알려드린 공식매뉴얼 보시면 될 것 같네요
<yemharc> mpd 공식 메뉴얼은 크게 도움이 안되요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 예전에 그거 보고 했었는데 설치법하고 디렉토리 설정 같은 아주 간단한것만 있거든요
<yemharc> invalid는 아마 파일명 인코딩때문에 나는걸테고
<yemharc> 여깄네
<yemharc> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/mpd-sonata-powerful-audio-player-for.html
<yemharc> 이게 잘 돼 있어요
<Seony> 애플시드 알파 블루레이가 벌써 떴네요...
<yemharc> 엥
<yemharc> 벌써 나왔어요?
<yemharc> ....장사가 잘 안됐나;;
<Seony> http://kickass.to/appleseed-alpha-2014-1080p-brrip-x264-dts-jyk-t9325019.html
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 공각기동대 arise나 BD 나왔으면 좋겠는데.......
<monos> OK MPD 0.18.0 ACK [5@0] {} unknown command "GET" ACK [5@0] {} Invalid word character ACK [5@0] {} Invalid word character ACK [5@0] {} Invalid word character ACK [5@0] {} Invalid word character ACK [5@0] {} Invalid word character ACK [5@0] {} Invalid word character ACK [5@0] {} No command given
<monos> 여기서 도저히 답이 안나오네요
<yemharc> 저게 뭘 어떻게 했더니 뜨는건가요
<monos> 영어 문서들 밖에 없고 이거 리눅스 새로 깔꼬 다시 해봐야 할까봐요?
<yemharc> 시스템에 문제가 있는것도 아닌데 다시 설치할 필요는;;;
<monos> 설정 다 하고 웹으로 접속해볼려니 저렇게 나와요
<yemharc> 어.... 그러니까 웹페이지에서?
<monos> 네
<monos> 웹 페이지에서 저렇게 뜨네요
<monos> yemharc: 님 혹시 mpd 설정 할때 mpd.conf 말고 다른 설정 파일이 있나요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 그것뿐입니다
<yemharc> 음........
<yemharc> .........잘 되는데요;;
<yemharc> yemharc@elpholize:~$ sudo lsof -i :6600 COMMAND   PID    USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME mpd     37262    root    4u  IPv4 105378      0t0  TCP localhost:6600 (LISTEN) mpd     37262    root   10u  IPv4 105409      0t0  TCP localhost:6600->localhost:36376 (ESTABLISHED) midori  37269 yemharc   39u  IPv4 105408      0t0  TCP localhost:36376->localhost:6600 (ESTABLISHED)
<yemharc> 읔;;
<yemharc> mpd     37262    root    4u  IPv4 105378      0t0  TCP localhost:6600 (LISTEN)
<yemharc> 리슨 포트 열려있고
<monos> yemharc: 님 monos-lx 바탕화면 # mpd fatal_error: line 263: quality and bitrate are both defined
<yemharc> mpd     37262    root   10u  IPv4 105409      0t0  TCP localhost:6600->localhost:36376 (ESTABLISHED)
<monos> 이번엔 이런 에러가
<yemharc> 웹브라우저가 접속한거 포트 할당해서 들어갔고요
<yemharc> 그건 에러가 아니라 음악재생시 bitrate가 중복으로 설정되어 있다는 말이에요
<monos> yemharc: 님 어떻게 하신지 정말 궁금합니다.
<yemharc> conf에서 input {} 항목이 하나 이상 열려있을겁니다
<yemharc> 저건 별로 상관없어요
<yemharc> 어떻게라고 하셔도...
<yemharc> mpd랑 sonata 설치하고
<monos> 저두 2개 설치 했어요
<yemharc> conf 파일에서 music_directory랑 playlist_directory 설정하고
<yemharc> bind_to_address "127.0.0.1"
<yemharc> port "6600"
<yemharc> sudo service mpd start
<yemharc> ...
<yemharc> 딱히 크게 건드린게 없는데요
<monos> 헐
<monos> yemharc: 님 대단하세요
<monos> yemharc: 저는 너무 건들렷나봐요
<monos> yemharc: 싹 다 지우고 새로 할려고 하는데 방법좀 가르쳐주세요
<ihavnoth> yemharc님이 좀 대단하긴 하죠...
<monos> apt-get remove --purge mpd
<yemharc> 네
<monos> apt-get remove --purge sonata
<yemharc> 그렇게 하시면 됩니다
<monos> 두개 지우고
<yemharc> 음
<monos> 다시 인스톨 하고
<yemharc> 완전히 싹 다시 하고 싶으시면
<yemharc> sudo apt-get --purge remove mpd sonata
<yemharc> sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<yemharc> 그리고 다시 시작하세요
<monos> 네 지금 지우고 있어요
<monos> yemharc: 님이 하신대로만 해볼게요
<yemharc> ihavnoth: 저같이 깔짝이는 사람은 대단하지 않아요 (..)
<ihavnoth> ...
<yemharc> 제가 알려드리는것 정도는
<yemharc> 구글신님이 모두 알려주십니다
<yemharc> .........(먼산)
<yemharc> 날으는 스파게티 괴물과 더불어 인간(공돌이)을 굽어 살피시는 분이죠
<monos> yemharc: 님 /etc/mpd.conf 설정해서 ./mpd에 복사하셨어요?
<yemharc> 안하셔도 됩니다
<monos> yemharc: ./mpd 여기 있는건 다 지워야 겠죠?
<yemharc> 아뇨 뭐...안지우셔도 딱히 문제없어요
<yemharc> 여튼간에
<monos> monos-lx / # sudo service mpd start  * Starting Music Player Daemon mpd                                      [ OK ]
<yemharc> conf에서 다른건 냅두고 일단
<monos> 일단 데몬은 살았어요
<yemharc> bind_to_address "127.0.0.1"
<yemharc> port "6600"
<yemharc> sudo service mpd restart
<monos> 192.168.0.7:6600
<monos> 웹으로 들어 가봅니다.
<yemharc> 웹으로 가면
<yemharc> db고 뭐고 없어서 접속 프로그래스바만 돌거에요
<monos> yemharc: 님 서버에 접속할수 없습니다 ㅠ_ㅠ
<yemharc> 그게 정상입니다
<yemharc> 웹 클라이언트 설정같은거 안되어 있으니까요
<yemharc> ...
<yemharc> 그건 나중에 하시고
<yemharc> telnet 127.0.0.1 6600
<monos> 연결 실패  192.168.0.7:6600 서버와 연결할 수 없습니다.
<yemharc> 설정한 IP로 가세요
<yemharc> 거기서 OK MPD에 에러 없으면 정상이에요
<monos> monos-lx / # sudo service mpd restart  * Stopping Music Player Daemon mpd                                      [ OK ]   * Starting Music Player Daemon mpd                                      [ OK ]  monos-lx / # telnet 192.168.0.7 6600 Trying 192.168.0.7... telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 왜 주소가 안맞죠
<yemharc> ifconfig
<monos> Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:31:3b:bd:dd             inet addr:192.168.0.7  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet6 addr: fe80::217:31ff:fe3b:bddd/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:12565 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:10506 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:110
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 다른거 손 안대셨으니 막힌게 맞지...
<yemharc> sudo vi /etc/hosts
<monos> 이야기 주신거만 딱 고치고 다른건 일절 손 안되었습니다.
<yemharc> 파일 열면
<yemharc> 127.0.0.1    localhost
<yemharc> 라고 있을겁니다
<yemharc> 그 아래에 추가하세요
<yemharc> 192.168.0.7   mydomain <-이름은 알아서
<monos> 127.0.0.1       localhost 192.168.0.7     monos-lx 127.0.1.1       monos-lx  # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback fe00::0 ip6-localnet ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix ff02::1 ip6-allnodes ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<monos> host는 재실행 같은거 안해두 되요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 방화벽도 열어야 하는데.........
<monos> monos@monos-lx / $ telnet 192.168.0.7:6600 telnet: could not resolve 192.168.0.7:6600/telnet: Name or service not known
<monos> monos@monos-lx / $ telnet 192.168.0.7 6600 Trying 192.168.0.7... telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<monos> yemharc: 님 여전히 안되요
<monos> yemharc: 님 이게 된건가요?
<monos> monos-lx etc # telnet 192.168.0.7 6600 Trying 192.168.0.7... Connected to 192.168.0.7. Escape character is '^]'. OK MPD 0.18.0
<yemharc> 으어 퇴근준비 하느라고........
<yemharc> 네 OK MPD 이외에 에러 없으면 정상 동작중인겁니다
<yemharc> ip랑 포트 잡고 방화벽만 열어주면 동작하게 되어 있어요. 나머지는 conf에서 이것저것 바꿔보시구요
<monos> yemharc: 위에서 보여준거 yemharc 님 처럼 나오게 할려면 어떻게 해야 되요?
<yemharc> mpd에 접속 확인하려면 mpc같은 클라이언트 ㅍ프로그램 사용하시구요
<yemharc> 어떤거요?
<monos> yemharc@elpholize:~$ sudo lsof -i :6600 COMMAND   PID    USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME mpd     37262    root    4u  IPv4 105378      0t0  TCP localhost:6600 (LISTEN) mpd     37262    root   10u  IPv4 105409      0t0  TCP localhost:6600->localhost:36376 (ESTABLISHED) midori  37269 yemharc   39u  IPv4 105408      0t0  TCP localhost:36376->localhost:6600 (ESTABLISHED) [18:04] <yemharc> 읔;; [18:04] <yemharc> mpd     37262 
<yemharc> sudo lsof -i :6600
<monos> monos-lx etc # mpd socket: Failed to bind to '0.0.0.0:6600': Address already in use
<yemharc> (...)
<yemharc> mpd는 이미 실행되고 있는 상태인거에요
<monos> monos-lx etc # sudo lsof -i :6600 COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME mpd     3806  mpd    8u  IPv4  18264      0t0  TCP *:6600 (LISTEN)
<yemharc> 네
<monos> 이제 실행 된거죠?
<monos> 여기서 어떻게 해야 되는지 모르겠네요
<yemharc> mpd가 IPv4로 TCP 소켓에 6600으로 LISTEN(서버)하고 있다는거니 정상동작입니다
<yemharc> 서버가 열렸으니 이제 클라이언트로 붙어야죠
<yemharc> http://docs.mopidy.com/en/latest/clients/mpd/
<yemharc> 이런것들요
<yemharc> 아까 설치한 소나타가 그 클라이언트 중 하나에요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그럼 전 이만 퇴장하겠습니다. 여러분 칼퇴하세요 -_-
<monos> yemharc: 잘가세요
<yemharc> :)
<monos> yemharc: 님 안녕하세요 다시 오셨네요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<monos> yemharc: 님 다 해결했는데요 . 한가지 안되는게 있어요
<monos> yemharc: 윈도우에서 mp3 받아온것들 넣으니 한글이 다 깨져버려요
<yemharc> 인코딩이 안맞아서 그래요
<monos> 그런데 웃긴건 휴대폰에 넣으면 한글이 안깨져요
<yemharc> convmv --notest -f euc-kr -t utf-8 -r DIRECTORY
<yemharc> 시스템에서 인코딩을 뭐뭐 지원하냐에 따라 달라져요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 애들을 이용해서 게이머를 마약중독자로 만드는 법에 대항해볼까
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 또 뭔...
<drake_kr> 애들을 신경정신과에 보내서 '나 게임중독인거 같아요 진단서좀 끊어주세요' 라고 해서
<drake_kr> 인증샷 10개만 나오면 됨
<drake_kr> 만약 게임중독인 친구들이 많다 -> 왜 시설충원 안 하느냐
<drake_kr> 없다 -> 부모님들은 애새끼가 게임중독인거 같으면 병원 보내봐라
<drake_kr> 아이디어 어때
<drake_kr> 게임업계에서하고 딜해서
<drake_kr> 애가 진단서 끊어서 제출하면 셧다운제 무력화
<monos> convmv --notest -f euc-kr -t utf-8 -r /home/monos/music
<monos> ncmpc 가면 또 한글이 다 깨져 있어요 폰으로 봐두 한글이 다 깨져요
<drake_kr> 음, 원문이 한국어인가요?
<drake_kr> 아니면 일본어?
<monos> drake_kr: 님 한글이에요
<drake_kr> 음, 인코딩 문제는 확실한데 euckr이 아닌가보네..
<monos> drake_kr: 터미널에서는 convmv --notest -f euc-kr -t utf-8 -r DIRECTORY 하면 한글이 잘 보여요
<monos> nano나 vi 같은걸로 들어가면 또 깨져요
<monos> 터미널에도 utf-8로 설정했어요
<yemharc> 제목하고 내용은 별개에요
<yemharc> 제목?...파일명
<monos> 제목이랑 한글이 들어가는것들은 다 깨져요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> vi로 열었다는건 텍스트 파일 같은데
<yemharc> 음악파일 말하는거 아니었나요
<yemharc> 뭔가 상황이 들쭉날쭉...
<monos> yemharc: 님 음악파일 하는거 맞아요 mp3 파일이요
<yemharc> 음악파일인데 내용이 깨진다는건 무슨 말이신지..
<yemharc> id3 태그가 깨진다는건가요
<monos> yemharc: 그게 한글이름이랑 파일 설명이 있자나요
<monos> yemharc: 작곡가 뭐 이런정보들
<yemharc> id3 태그네요
<Nick__> 우분투에서 카카오톡 설치 해보신분 있으신가요?
<yemharc> http://hisurplus.tistory.com/entry/Ubuntu-EasyTag를-이용한-mp3-tag-한글깨짐-해결
<yemharc> Nick__: wine 사용하면 가능하긴 한데 써먹긴 힘듭니다
<monos> Nick__: 님 블루스택이라고 깔고 까면 되요
<yemharc> 블루스택은 그냥 안드로이드 에뮬레이터에요
<monos> 네
<monos> 그거 깔고 카톡 깔면 윈도우에서 스마트폰 없을때 써먹었어요
<Nick__> 전 wine 설치 해봣엇는데 블루스택은 처음 듣네요 감사합니다 블루스택에 대해 좀더 알아보고 다시 올께요 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 파폭 요새 이상하네...
<Nick__> 아; 안되는것인가요?
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 불여우는 왜요
<monos> drake_kr: 파폭 저두 오늘 에러 2번뜸
<drake_kr> 자꾸 렉걸림
<yemharc> 불여우 깽깽대는게 하루이틀도 아니고
<yemharc> ...
<Nick__> 여러분들도 크롬으로 오세요ㅎ
<monos> drake_kr: 리눅스에서 파폭만 쓰는데 바꿀때가 된거 같아요
<drake_kr> 기본탭 20개 정도에 탭 대충 60개밖에 안 띄우는데
<yemharc> 뭐... 전 리눅스를 안써서 (외면)
<drake_kr> 왤케느려
<yemharc> extension~
<drake_kr> 익스텐션이라 해봤자
<drake_kr> 유투부 다운로더랑 에버노트클리퍼 정도
<yemharc> 엥
<yemharc> 탭 그렇게 열고 메모리 얼마나 먹고 있어요?
<yemharc> 탭 80개면 2기가 넘어가면 누수인거 같은데
<drake_kr> 16기가인데 58%
<yemharc> 불여우 혼자 8그램?
<drake_kr> 메모리 많이 잡아먹는건 이해하는데
<drake_kr> 렉걸림
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> I/O쪽 봐보는게 나을거 같은데
<yemharc> 왠지 플래시 돌아가는 탭들때문에 지랄나는거 아닌가 싶음요
<drake_kr> 껐다키니까 1.2기가 정도 먹네
<drake_kr> IO는 SSD라..
<yemharc> 그래 8그램이면 이상한거지
<drake_kr> 100기가 넘게 남은 SSD
<yemharc> 탭 80개에 2기가 넘는 시점에서 에러잖아유
<drake_kr> 요즘 파이어폭스 이상함 엉엉
<drake_kr> 확
<yemharc> 이전보단 낫지
<drake_kr> 익스플로러 써버릴까보다
<yemharc> 오페라나 써요
<drake_kr> 오페라9 짱짱맨
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아
<monos> 오페라가 요즘 뜨는 브라우저에요?
<yemharc> 오늘 넘긴 패치가 좀 불안하다
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 초 마이너에요
<drake_kr> 초 마이너에요
<drake_kr> 아놔
<monos> 크롬도 요즘 별로던데
<monos> 크롬이 하두 버벅여서 파폭으로 온건데
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 브라우저 버벅인단 사람들 좀 이해가 안가...
<monos> 파폭도 요즘 좀 버벅거려요
<drake_kr> 파이어폭스도 에디션같은게 있나
<monos> 인터넷이 안 좋아서 그런거에요?
<yemharc> 어...... 예전에 하나 있었을걸요
<drake_kr> iceweasel이랑 pale moon
<yemharc> 인터넷은 컴퓨터 성능에 영향을 주지 않습니다
<drake_kr> 멘탈엔 영향을 주는듯
<yemharc> iceweasel은 gg
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 2mbps 써봤니
<yemharc> 초당 20메가씩 받던게 1메가도 안나오면 멘탈 깨지긴 해요
<yemharc> 115bps 같은건 겪어봤죠
<yemharc> 오밤중에 전화거는건 예의에 어긋나는 행동입니다. 여러가지 의미로요.
<drake_kr> 사설BBS운영할때 분명 밤 11시부터 아침7시라고 써놨구만
<drake_kr> 24시간 내내 전화옴
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 구닥다리 얘기는 그만하고
<drake_kr> 가벼운 브라우저 없나
<drake_kr> 오페라도 가끔 멎어서..
<yemharc> lynx
<yemharc> 너무 가벼워서 휩쓸려 버리지!
<drake_kr> 구닥다리 얘기 그만하자매
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<drake_kr> dillo도 안됨
<yemharc> 요새 가벼운 브라우저랄게 딱히 없지
<drake_kr> 자바스크립트 파싱까진 좀 해줘야함
<yemharc> 그나마 익스텐션 자체가 적어서 강제로 가벼운 오페라인데
<drake_kr> 플래시땜에 멎는듯
<yemharc> 요샌 탭만 열어제끼면 이놈이고 저놈이고 메모리 못 처먹어서 안달이니
<yemharc> 파폭에 click to flash 써요
<drake_kr> 파이어폭스에서 플래시 disable 할수 있나
<drake_kr> 오
<yemharc> 아예 끄는건 효율이 나쁘고
<yemharc> click to flash같은거 쓰면 기본적으로 플래시 자체를 로딩 안해버리니까
<yemharc> 필요한것만 클릭해서 보면 ㅇㅋ
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 파이어폭스 플러그인 관련 항목 하나 만들까
<yemharc> 딱히 파폭이라 보긴 힘들죠
<yemharc> 요샌 플러그인은 공통으로 나도니까
<monos> yemharc: 님 다른데서는 아무이상없는데 sonata , ncmpc 에서만 그런거 보니 mpd.conf 여기 어딘가 설정이 있는거 같습니다.
<yemharc> conf 제일 아래에 가면 utf-8로 기본설정 돼 있을거에요
<monos> yemharc: #metadata_to_use        "artist,album,title,track,name,genre,date,composer,perf$ 이런거랑 상관 있는거는 아니겠죠?
<monos> 일단 주석때고 서버 재시작해봐야 겠네요
<monos> 아니네요 ㅠ_ㅠ;
<Nick__> 저 이만 나가보겠습니다~ 수고하세요~
<monos> yemharc: 님 LANG="ko_KR.UTF-8" 이걸 기본으로 어디에 설정 되어야 하는지 아세요?
<yemharc> .bashrc 파일이요
<yemharc> export LANG="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<monos> 이거 ncmpc , sonata만 깨지는게 아니더라구요 토템플레이어에서도 제목이 깨지네요
<monos> yemharc: EasyTAG 2.1.10이거 제가 제대로 한건지 모르겠지만 잘 안되요
<monos> yemharc: 이거 제목이랑 태크 두개다 utf-8로 변환해주는거죠?
<monos> 사용자의 $HOME/.dmrc 파일을 무시합니다. 이것때문에 기본세션과 언어를 저장하지 못합니다 이파일은 해당 사용자 소유여하고 권한이 644여야 합니다.
<monos> $HOME 디렉토리도 해당 사용자의 소유여야 하고 다른 사용자가 쓸 권한이 없어야 합니다.
<monos> chomd 644 /home/ 해주면 되는건가요?
<yemharc> 이미 돼 있어요
<monos> 그런데 재부팅 하니 저렇게 나오네요?
<yemharc> 그럼 수정하셨나보네요
<yemharc> 위 명령어 입력하시면 됩니다
<monos> yemharc: 님 chomd 644 /home/.dmrc 하면 되나요?
<yemharc> 네
<monos> yemharc: 제가 너무 초보라서 잘 이해를 못하겠어요
<monos> monos-lx monos # chmod 644 /home/.dmrc chmod: `/home/.dmrc'에 접근할 수 없습니다: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<monos> monos-lx monos # chmod 644 /home monos-lx monos #
<yemharc> 기본적으로
<monos> monos-lx monos # chmod 644 /home
<monos> 까지만 해주었어요
<yemharc> 아무 메세지도 안 뜨면 정상적으로 동작한거고
<monos> 저 메세지가 계속 뜨더라구요
<yemharc> 메세지가 뜨면 그 메세지 자체가 에러 내용이에요
<monos> 저 에러 때문에 한글이 변환 안되는건 아니겠죠?
<yemharc> 상관없습니다
<monos> 한글 때문에 미치긋네요
<yemharc> 지금 GUI로 사용중이신건가요?
<monos> 네
<monos> 터미널에서도 ncmpc에서도 깨져요
<yemharc> http://wisebee.tistory.com/36
<monos> GUI sonata에서도 한글이 까지고
<monos> yemharc: 리눅스 완전 맛가서 로그인도 못하겠네요
<monos> yemharc:  지금 윈도우 접속했습니다.
<yemharc> ㄷㄷ
<monos> 홈 디렉토리가 다음과 같습니다 '/home/monos' 하지만 이 디렉토리가 없습니다. 홈 디렉토리를 /(루트) 디렉토리로 해서 로그인하시겠습니까? 안하더라도 안전모드
<monos> 세션이 아니라면 아무 것도 동작하지 안 않을겁입니다.
<monos> 예 아니오 누르는거에서 예 누르니
<yemharc> 사용자 홈 디렉토리가 왜 사라졌나요;;
<monos> 아까전 644 퍼미션 에러 또나오더라구요?
<monos> 지우지도 않았는데 왜 사라진지도 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 뭔가 다른 설정을 건드리신거 같은데...
<monos> chmod 644 /home 한거 밖에 없는데
<monos> 그리고 언어 설정
<monos> 링크 주신거
<yemharc> 그 링크에 있는건 유저계정이랑 무관합니다
<monos> 다시 돌아갈 방법이 없겠죠?
<yemharc> 없진 않은데...
<yemharc> 그거 일일이 손보시려면 기반지식이 좀 더 필요할거 같네요
<monos> 부팅만 되게 하면 조금식 손 보면서 익히고 싶은데 그걸 할줄 모르니 문제에요
<yemharc> ctrl + alt + F1
<yemharc> 그리고 익숙하지 않으실 때엔 듀얼부팅보단 가상머신을 활용하세요
<yemharc> vmware player같은거 개인은 무료니까요
<monos> 저 컴퓨터 두대로 연습해요
<monos> 한대는 윈도우 한대는 리눅스
<yemharc> 여분 PC가 있으면 상관없구요
<monos> 네
<monos> yemharc: 님 제가 터미널로 콘솔로 와서 보니 home 폴더는 그대로 있는데 퍼미션이 644라서
<monos> yemharc: 안된거 같아요 지금 755로 바꾸어서 부팅해볼려고 합니다.
<monos> 처음 퍼미션 오류만 나오고 644이어야 합니다. 그것만 나오고 다시 부팅은 되네요
<yemharc> 아까 명령을 잘못 치신거 같네요
<monos> 한글도 여전히 깨지네요
<yemharc> chmod 644 /home/username
<yemharc> $HOME하고 /home은 다른겁니다
<yemharc> chmod 644 /home/monos 가 되겠네요
<drake_kr> 지개로봇 사기네
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> 공학로봇
<monos> 지개차 운전사들 공학이 발전하면 다 먹해먹고 살죠?
<monos> chmod 644 /home/monos 하니 또 부팅 불가에요
<yemharc> 설정한 계정명이 monos 맞나요
<monos> 네
<monos> monos가 계정이에요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 분명 뭔가 건드린건데....
<monos> yemharc: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> yemharc: 리눅스는 고쳤는데 한글은 아직 못고치겠네요
<originerd> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<originerd> 들어오자마자  죄송하지만 질문 하나 드리고 싶네요...
<originerd> cups로 프린터 서버 구축 중에 외부에서 설정 페이지 진입해서 테스트 프린팅까지 되는 상태인데요
<originerd> Mac OS X에서 서버 프린터를 등록하려고 하는데 오류가 발생했다면서 추가가 되지 않네요.
<originerd> 외부에서 설정 페이지에 접근되는 걸 보면 막혀있는 것 같지는 않은데, 추가가 안되는 이유가 뭘까요?
<drake_kr> 음 cups라
<drake_kr> cups면 보통 맥에서 자동으로 뜨던데..
<originerd> 음
<originerd> 일단 프린터 서버는 Lubuntu고 컴퓨터가 따로 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 윈도우는 cups 세팅 더럽고..
<originerd> 그 서버에 Mac에서 접근해서 프린터 추가를 하려는데 오류가 있다고 하네요
<drake_kr> 오류가 뭔 오류래요?
<originerd> 팝업 내용은...
<originerd> 네트워크에 있는 프린터를 확인할 수 없습니다. 오류 때문에 ‘domain’에 연결할 수 없습니다. 프린터를 생성하겠습니까?
<originerd> 라고... 합니다.
<originerd> 오류 내용이라도 확인 할 수 있다면 좋겠는데, 방법을 모르겠네요
<drake_kr> 외부접속 풀었나요?
<drake_kr> https://kldp.org/node/51111 여기 보면 외부접속이 기본적으로 막혀있다고 나오는데요
<originerd> 아
<drake_kr> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/Game_Programming
<drake_kr> 음 프린터 설치..
<originerd> 재부팅합니다 ^^
<Originerd> 안녕하세요
<Originerd> drake_kr님, 도움 주셔서 감사합니다. 어쩌다보니 해결 했습니다 ^^
<drake_kr> https://www.facebook.com/drakekr/posts/10204468825463415
<public_> 안녕하세요~
<public_> 질문 있습니다. 우분투 설치후 한/영 키를 누르면 나오는 창 이름좀 알수 있을까요?
<DarkCircle> ibus 말씀이신가요?
<public_> DarkCircle: 아니요. 그 탐색기 같은 창 나오는거 잇잖아요? 그거 키 설정을 바꾸려고 찾아보는데 이름을 몰라서 찾기가 힘드네요ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 탐색기 같은 창이라면 ...흠 ...
<public_> DarkCircle: 처음 설치후에 왼쪽 상단에 있는 우분투 모양있는거 아시죠?
<DarkCircle> 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 배포판 설치 버전이?
<public_> DarkCircle: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 32비트 입니다.
<DarkCircle> 아 그러면 뭔지 이해가 가는군요.
<DarkCircle> 왼쪽에 아이콘 주르륵 늘어져있죠.
<public_> DarkCircle: 네 맞아요/
<DarkCircle> 그 아이콘 중에 하나 누르면 윈도 탐색기 같이 나오는거 말씀하시는거죠?
<public_> DarkCircle: 네 우분투 모양 있는거요!! 그거 이름 알고 싶습니다.ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle>  <- 이쪽 아이콘 있는 줄 말씀이신가요?
<public_> DarkCircle: 네 왼쪽 상단부분에 잇는거요.
<DarkCircle> http://deviantcj.tistory.com/152
<DarkCircle> 여기서 ...
<DarkCircle> 우분투 로고를 누르면 쫙 나오는?
<DarkCircle> 아 저기 명칭이 나와있군요
<DarkCircle> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<public_> DarkCircle: 아 저게 대쉬보드 인가요?
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 숫자랑 테두리로 표시 잘 되어 있네요 'ㅅ'a
<public_> DarkCircle: 아 감사합니다!! 열심히 찾아볼께요!! ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 저도 잠시 햇갈려서 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오 디아블로 좀 쉬워졌네
<public_> DarkCircle: ㅎㅎ 대쉬보드 단축키가 지금 한/영키로 설정 되어있는데 다른키로 바꾸고 한/영키에다 한글 영어 바꿀수 있게 설정하려고 해요.
<DarkCircle>  아... 정확히는 한영키가 아니라 alt키로 되어 있나보네요
<DarkCircle> super 키에 바인딩 하시려다가 이상하게 된듯
<DarkCircle> 한/영 == 우측 alt 같은 키입니다.
<DarkCircle> super == Ctrl+esc
<public_> DarkCorcle: 네 슈퍼키랑 알트키 둘다 먹혀요...ㅠㅠ
<public_> DarkCorcle: 다시 확인해보니 이상한 부분이 있습니다. 슈퍼키를 누르면 대시보드가 나오고 알트키를 누르니 검색창? 같은게 나오네요.
<DarkCircle> 이상하진 않네요.
<DarkCircle> 원래 설계 의도대로일듯.
<public_> DarkCorcle: 다크님은 어떤키를 검색창 단축키로 사용중이신가요?
<DarkCircle> 전 검색창 안쓰고 그냥 대시보드에서 찾아서 실행 'ㅅ'(!)
<public_> DarkCorcle: 검색창 단축키 없애셨나요?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 어차피 대시보드에서 거의 쓰거나 터미널만 쓰기 때문에 검색창이 있어봐야 의미가 없어요
<DarkCircle> 거의 쓰거나 -> 거의 직접 실행하거나
<public_> DarkCorcle: 저도 터미널만 사용중 입니다.!! 터미널을 활용해보는게 리눅스 다루면서 많은 도움이 될거 같아서 하는중인데 여타 설정들을 바꾸어 줘야해서 조금 까다롭네요;
<DarkCircle> 전 터미널만 쓴다는게 ... 파일관리자를 쓰지 않고 터미널로 대부분의 작업을 해결합니다. 많은 도움하곤 상관 없어요. X 윈도는 웹 보고 게임하려고 놔둔거지 ...
<DarkCircle> irssi가 그지같아서 hexchat을 쓰는거랑
<public_> DarkCorcle: 드디어 방법을 찾은것 같습니다!
<Work_Seony> 음... 다들 늦은시간까지...
<hulla> whats up
<Seony^TP> hi
<hulla> you live in south korea?
<Seony^TP> no,  i live in the u.s
<Seony^TP> but most of people here live in s.korea
<hulla> good
<Seony^TP> it's 6 am in s.korea now.  so if you need any help, then now is a bad timing.
<hulla> true
<hulla> in us its about 2 am?
<hulla> 18:00
<Seony^TP> depends on the location.  here is 11 am
<hulla> ur in west us?
<hulla> like california
<Seony^TP> actually, not.  i'm in hawaii
<hulla> thats the best place in the us?
<Seony^TP> maybe? haha
<Seony^TP> hawaii is not the best place due to the living cost
<hulla> in the movies looks so
<Seony^TP> oh... you're german.
<hulla> yes
<Seony^TP> my co-worker is german, too
<Seony^TP> he's from munchen
<hulla> münchen are living cost very high
<hulla> im a traveling worker around germany
<Seony^TP> oh i see.
<Seony^TP> in computer field?
<hulla> cnc machines
<hulla> steal produktion
<Seony^TP> interesting.
<Seony^TP> how's your job in germany?
<hulla> i do many jobs
<Seony^TP> is it good?
<hulla> the job is ok
<Seony^TP> i mean, the salary.  is it good?
<hulla> 9€ per hour
<hulla> its bad
<Seony^TP> hmm...
<Seony^TP> oh, what kind of help do you need from koreans, by the way?
<hulla> so i have 1000€ per month in cash
<Seony^TP> that's bad...
<hulla> im interessted in peoples from other countries
<Seony^TP> so, you just wanted to have a nice chat :)
<hulla> with my linux is all ok
<hulla> a interessting chat to lern new things
<hulla> the germans can tell me only things from germany
<Seony^TP> yea, but you guys are much better than americans
<hulla> in working?
<Seony^TP> culture, and learning different things.
<Seony^TP> americans doesn't want to learn different things from other cultures, usually.
<Seony^TP> let me come back soon
<hulla> its a culture thing
<Seony^TP> back
<Seony^TP> my german co-worker wanted to get some coffee, ha
<hulla> germans love coffee
<Seony^TP> yea, he really loves coffee
<hulla> and beer
<Seony^TP> haha yea, right
<hulla> i drink no coffe or beer since 6 month
<Seony^TP> any reasons?
<hulla> not really
<Seony^TP> you've been busy
<hulla> beer makes headage and coffee makes the heart rythm faster
<hulla> its better without these
<Seony^TP> correct
<Seony^TP> i'm not good at alcohol drink, i don't drink beer as well
<hulla> alcohol makes things bad. in every case
<Seony^TP> yea, i bet
<samahui> 안녕하세요. 좋은아침입니다.
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<public_> 안녕하세요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 좋은아침입니다.
<ujuc> 좋은 아침입니다 :) ㅋㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-17
<autowiz> 좋은 하루 되세요~~
<DarkCircle> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<samahui> 곧 점심시간이군요. 맛난 점심들 드세요 ^^
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Seony^TP> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 드셨나요? 전 배부르게 먹었더니 졸립군요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> samahui: 네
<monos> samahui: 아파치랑 NGINX 둘중에 뭐가 좋을까요?
<samahui> 엔진엑스는 외국에서 많이 쓰죠 국내에서는 거진 아파치 아닌가요?
<samahui> 많이 쓰는게 났지 않을까 싶은데요
<monos> 컴퓨터가 너무 안 좋은거라서 nginx가 가벼워서 좋을거 같아서 문의드려요
<monos> 아파치는 예전에 깔아보니 램을 너무 많이 먹고 무겁더라구요
<samahui> 빠르기야 nginx가..
<samahui> 쓰고 싶은거 쓰세요
<samahui> 다중서버의 경우면 무조건 nginx로 가라고 해주겠는데 국내에서 자료 찾아보는건 아파치가 났죠
<samahui> 다중코어의 서버요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 사양 좋은 컴일수록 nginx가 났다는 소리들이 많아요
<samahui> 아무튼 용도가 어떻게 되세요?
<samahui> 관리하셔야 하는 입장이거나 여러명이 쓴다면 아직은 아파치가 관리자 입장에서 사용이 편할듯한데요. 혼자 쓰시는거면 상관없어서요
<monos> 그냥 개인서버에서 서버 공부겸 만들어볼려고 하는거에요
<samahui> 그럼 상관없으니 편한거 쓰세요
<monos> 제가 서버운영 할건 아니고 그냥 지식을 넓히고 싶어서 공부겸 하는거요
<samahui> 현재 국내에서 대세는 아파치죠 많이 써왔고 또 문서도 많고
<samahui> 하지만 장래를 생각하면 nginx가 났다고 봅니다
<monos> http://www.boannews.com/media/view.asp?idx=41957&kind=2
<samahui> 다만 그 장래가 좀 불확실한게 우리나라는 좀 패쇄적인 편이라고 해야하나 기득권이 물고늘어지는게 길다고해야하나. . 아무튼 아파치가 오래갈꺼 같아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony^TP> 개인서버면 아파치든 엔진엑스든 다 마찬가지에요
<Seony^TP> 오래쓰다보면, 설정도 개념이 서로 비슷비슷합니다
<samahui> 배우는 입장이면 처음에 배우기 쉬운걸 하는게 났다고 봅니다
<Seony^TP> 엔진엑스는, 웹서버보단 거의 로드밸런서로 많이 쓰기도 하구요...
<Seony^TP> 아파치로 시작하시는게 좋을 거 같네요
<samahui> 자료도 많고 참조할거 많으면 배우기 쉽고 하나 배우면 다른건 그걸 참고로 차이점을 파악하면 익히기 빨라지죠
<samahui> 저도 아파치 추천드립니다
<monos> 네 일단 두개다 깔아봐야 겠네요
<Seony^TP> 두개 다 깔지 마세요
<Seony^TP> 사용하는 포트가 같아서 두개 설치가 안됩니다
<samahui> 익힐때도 하나 왠만큼 알고 난후에 다른걸 공부하는게 이해가 쉬울꺼예요. 비슷한 부분은 괜찮은데 아닌 부분에서 혼란만 가중됩니다
<samahui> 뭐.. 저처럼 단일작업이 아닌 멀티테스크도 가능하다면 괜찮지만요
<samahui> 전 하나 확실히 익히고 다른거 공부해야 되더라고요 한번에 두개하면 혼란만 가중되서 나중에 둘다 못하는 불상사가... ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그나저나 시간 정말 빨리가는군요 벌써 7월도 중순이 지나고 요일도 벌써 목요일이네요
<samahui> 내일만 일하면 또다시 주말입니다
<samahui> elemetaryOS는 마지막 stable버젼이 우분투 12.04를 기반으로 한놈뿐이군요
<samahui> 14.04기반은 없나요?
<Seony^TP> 다른 배포판엔 관심이 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 데비안이나 우분투 혹은 centos정도만 쓰는데 이번에 직원이 elementary쓰는거 봤는데 이쁘더라고요
<samahui> 한번 깔아봤죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony^TP> 예쁘다고는 많이 얘기하더라구요..
<samahui> 이쁘게 꾸며놓은 우분투예요 ㅋ
<monos> 요즘 cent os 7 무지 뜨더라구요
<monos> 월래는 민트가 거의 1위 였는데
<Seony^TP> 정말 몇년만에 업글됐으니깐요..
<monos> 민트 제치고 켄트가 1위 되는 추세
<samahui> 정말 오랜만의 업글이죠
<Seony^TP> 어차피 센트는 개인사용자용은 아니니까 쓸 일은 없어요
<samahui> 나오자마나 버추얼박스에 깔고 이래저래 돌려보는데 나름 괜찮더라고요
<samahui> 나스를 이놈으로 바꿀까 생각중입니다
<monos> 나도 나스 구매할까 생각중인데 여기분들이 나스보단 베어본이 자작 x86 저전력 시스템이나 노트북이 더 좋타고들 하더라구요
<monos> 라즈베리파이로 나스 할려니 이더넷이 100메가
<monos> 질문: 하드 복사가 100메가 밖에 안되면 기가비트 랜카드라도 하드100메가 밖에 안나오는데 복사하면 100메가 이상 안나오죠?
<samahui> 제 나스는 PC에 우분투 깔아쓰는 nas입니다
<samahui> 일반 나스 싼거 사면 성능이 너무 떨어지고 비싼거 사면 개인이 쓰기에는 가치가 없고 그래서 그냥 안쓰는 PC로 나스 꾸며놨어요
<samahui> 속도도 빠르고 관리도 편하고 나름 좋습니다
<monos> 네
<samahui> 이왕이면 노트북 쓰는게 전력면에서는 좋은데 노트북의 경우 하드 확장에서 에러사항이 있쬬
<monos> 저두 구형컴퓨터 리눅스 깔아서 이것저것 서버 공부 하고 있네요 . 나스겸 하루종일 틀어두어도 되는데 전기세 압박때문에 하루종일 틀어주진 못하네요
<samahui> 결국 노트북 CPU가 들어가는 보드와 남는 노트북용 CPU의 결합으로 저전력 PC만들어서 돌렸습니다
<monos> 그게 진짜 좋겠네요
<monos> 베어본pc vs 노트북 둘중에 어느게 더 저전력일까요?
<samahui> 노트북 추천이요 누가뭐래도 노트북은 아뎁터 만큼의 전력만 먹으니까요
<samahui> 그리고 베터리가 있어서 암전되었을시의 비상사태 대비도 됩니다
<samahui> 다만 아까 말씀드렸듯이 하드 용량이 문제죠
<monos> 베어본이나 자작으로 만드시는분들 보니깐 120w 아탑터 달아 쓰는분들도 있고 60w아뎁터 달아 쓰는분들도 있더라구요
<samahui> 하드베이 많은 놈에 ODD도 하드베이 넣어서 확장하면 왠만큼 개인 용도는 커버됩니다. 추가하드가 필요하면 USB등 외장하드 쓰면 되고요
<samahui> 노트북 외장그래픽카드 좋은거 들어간 놈 아니면 대부분 100와트 선 이하예요
<monos> 중고로 엄청 싸게 버리는 노트북 사와서 저두 자작해봐야 겠네요
<samahui> 듀얼코어 이상이면 쓰실만 합니다
<samahui> 참고로 듀얼코어급은 10만원선 이하도 많아요 다만 주의하실게 있는데 램확장이나 그래픽카드 등 살펴보고 구입하세요
<samahui> 너무 오래되거나 지원 단종된 그래픽카드 들어가있으면 리눅스GUI환경 돌릴때 정신적 타격 받습니다
<monos> 모니터 안나오고 정상인거 엄청 싸게 파는거 있으면 그런거 사서 ssh로 깔아서 쓸수도 있죠?
<samahui> ㅇㅇ
<monos> gui 안쓰고 ssh로 다 해버릴 능력을 키워야 되겠어요
<samahui> 그것도 방법이지만 이왕이면 그래픽카드 ATI 1300 에서 1400 라인 이전 모델만 피하시면 됩니다
<samahui> 이녀석들이 가장 지원을 못받거든요
<samahui> 차라리 당시 나온 인텔 950인가가 더 잘돌아가요 ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> 내 구형 컴퓨터 인텔 945인데 잘 돌아갑니다.
<samahui> 네
<monos> 팬티엄 4도 있어요 이것도 잘 돌아가요 근데 너무 느려서
<monos> 1코어 2스레드인데 프로그램 한개 틀면 다른건 거의 못하더라구요
<samahui> 단일코어는 요즘 OS설치하기에는 무리가 있죠
<samahui> 아크정도 깔면 쓸만은 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 크런치
<samahui> 아크보다 크런치뱅 으로 돌렸던거 같군요
<monos> 지금 리눅스 민트 xfce 깔아서 팬4 쓰는데 잘돌아갑니다.
<samahui> 솔직히 잘돌아간다기보다는 돌아간다가 맞죠
<monos> 멀티 작업을 많이 못해서 그렇치 못쓰는건 아니네요
<samahui> 네
<monos> 이것도 전기를 많이 먹어서 테스트 할때만 잠깐식 쓰고 잘 안쓰네요
<samahui> 제가 취미가 노트북 모으기라서 가끔 구형에 리눅스 깔아주는데 뭐하나 하려면 세월아 내월아~ 시간보내는 그런 재미? 가 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 내가 원하는건 부담이 없이 막 쓰고 안 끄고 잠들어도 걱정 안되는거 원해요
<samahui> 딱 듀얼 t7200이나 P8600정도 CPU들어간 노트북 모델 찾아보시면 되겠네요
<monos> 베이트레일인가 그건 10w cpu전력 먹는다고 하던데
<samahui> 다만 가격이 T7200쯤 들어간 모델은 10만원선인데 P8XXX 들어간 모델은 20~30도 한다는게 문제입니다
<samahui> 차라리 그것도 좋겠네요
<samahui> 베이트레일 전기도 덜먹고 속도도 괜찮습니다
<monos> amd 카비니인가 그건 25w 전력
<samahui> 베이트레일 들어간 신형 노트북들 저렴한거 있어요
<samahui> 다나와 찾아보세요
<monos> 베이트레일은 2코어 카비니는 4코어
<samahui> AMD보다 베이트레일 추천드립니다 저전력 수준이 달라요
<samahui> 베이트레일도 4쿼어 있습니다
<samahui> 모델에 따라 다른거예요
<monos> 카비니는 HTPC만드는데 좋을거 같음
<monos> HTPC는 영상도 중요하니 코어 많은게 유리 할거 같아요
<samahui> 인텔베이본 나온거 봤는데 HTPC론 그놈이 갑입니다
<monos> 일단 전 다나와 베이트레일 노트북 찾아봐야 겠네요
<samahui> 참고로 베이트레일 쿼드가 팬티엄쿼드고 듀얼이 팬티엄듀얼이나 셀러론으로 불립니다
<samahui> 참고하세요
<Markers> 혹시 kickstart 써보신분 계시나여/
<samahui> IBM과 애플이 15일자로 엔터프라이즈 모바일 사업에 대한 독점적인 제휴를 체결... 이라 프로세서가 인텔로 넘어가고 결별한 줄 알았더니 제결합이군요
<monos> IBM오랜만에 들어보네요
<samahui> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=VmJ6EO_OGq0 이거나 한대 사서 타고 다녀야겠네요
<monos> samahui: 님 http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2635017&cate1=860&cate2=869&cate3=19340&cate4=0 이정도 되면 도서관에서 1080p동영상 보면서 공부도 할수 있을까요?
<monos> samahui: 님 자전거 오토바이 저두 사고 싶던데 어디 많이 다니일이 없어서 알아보지는 않았는데 저거 매우 좋아 보이네요
<monos> samahui: 자전거 오토바이있으면 정말 편하긴 편하겠어요
<samahui> 전기 자전거인데 우리나란 법이 아직 미흡해서 전기자전거를 자전거 도로에서도 도로에서도 못타죠
<samahui> 하루빨리 바뀌어야 저런걸로 출퇴근하는 날이 올텐데요
<monos> samahui: 님 시청에 전기 충전소가 있다고 하던데
<samahui> 나쁘지 않은데요
<monos> samahui: 집이 시청 근처면 정말 좋을거 같아요 돈 조금 들려도 저두 사고 싶네요
<monos> samahui: 헬멧 쓰고 타야 법에 안 걸리겠죠?
<samahui> 핼멧이 문제가 아니라 전기자전거 속도 제한을 (정확히는 자전거 속도 제한을) 20키로 정도로 보고 전기 자전거가 그 이상 나온다고 허가를 안주죠
<samahui> 근데 현실은 전기 자전거 대부분이 20키로 이하 속도를 맞춰 놓거든요
<samahui> 근데도 법상으로 전기자전거를 자전거로 안보고 오토바이로 봐서요
<samahui> 결국 자전거 도로에서 못타게 되고 또 느려서 오토바이도로나 자동차 도로에서도 못다니죠
<samahui> 결국 이래저래 탈곳이 없어요
<samahui> 거기다 전기차 지원해 주듯이 전기 자전거도 지원이 필요한데 이도 없구요
<samahui> 탁상머리 앉아서 정책을 펴니 제대로 된게 안나오죠
<samahui> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2707660&cate1=860&cate2=869&cate3=19340&cate4=0
<samahui> 돈 여유 되시면 한사양 높은게 났지 않을까 싶은데요
<samahui> 근데 휴대를 하시면 11인치 괜찮은데
<samahui> 휴대할꺼 아니고 공부하고 서버로 돌리시려면 이왕이면 큰인치로 가세요
<monos> 이건 너무 비싸요
<samahui> 인치 큰게 하드 환장성이나 눈의 피로나 더 났죠
<monos> 도서관이나 가끔 가지고도 다닐려구요
<monos> 도서관 가지고 가서 인강 듣고 공부도 좀 해볼려구요
<monos> 1080p 잘 재생 되면 좋겠어요
<samahui> 베이트레일 이후 모델은 확실히 잘되요
<samahui> 전 잠시 회의좀 댕겨올께요
<samahui> 이래저래 일이 점점 많아지는군요
<samahui> 오늘도 밤샘주의보 발령이네요 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 아
<monos> drake_kr: 님 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<monos> 휴대폰 베가 쓰는데 팬택이 무너질까요?
<monos> 아 아직 1년도 안되었는데 이제 AS못 받는건가 ㅠ_ㅠ 슬프네요
<drake_kr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBYeXTqxk94 커피가 짜..
<drake_kr> 배가 안차서 베가
<samahui> 정상적이라면 퇴근시간이군요
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요. 전 저녁먹고 올께요 ^^
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 내가 꼰대라니
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 축하드려요 (__)
<bluedusk> 뭔지 잘모르겠지만.;
<drake_kr> 영혼없는 칭찬
<drake_kr> 오오
<samahui> 꼰대가 되셨군요. 추카? 드립니다
<samahui> 아!저!씨!
<drake_kr> 흐엉엉엉
<drake_kr> 내가 아저씨라니
<drake_kr> 말도안된다구
<monos> 근데 식당가면 아줌마들 보러 이모라고 하자나요
<monos> 왜 남자한테 아저씨 저기요 그러는지 모르겠음
<drake_kr> 이모부라고 불러야 하나요?
<samahui> 삼촌 이라고 하죠
<drake_kr> 부르기 힘들잖아요
<samahui> 남자는 친가쪽이고 여자분은 외가쪽 호칭을 쓰더군요
<drake_kr> 그럼 고모부?
<samahui> 여자들은 잘부르던데요 특히 경상도 아가씨들이요
<samahui> 삼촌~ 이모~
<drake_kr> 경상도 좋다
<samahui> 다만 좀 젊으면 바로 학생~ 으로 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오빠야~ 오빠야는 내 메소드 아이가
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<drake_kr> 엄마라고 불러도 좋아하던데 식당아지매들
<monos> 그런데 삼촌이라고는 안하는거 같던데요
<monos> 혹시 여기 사운드에 관심있으신분들 있으세요?
<drake_kr> 삼'춘'인가요?
<drake_kr> 사운드라면 어떤?
<monos> 제가 2채널로 음악감상하는데 이걸 5.1채널로 한번 들어보고 싶은데
<monos> 차이가 많이 나나요?
<drake_kr> 소스가 5.1채널이어야 하는데요
<monos> 유투브나
<drake_kr> 스피커 구성 잘 해야 차이가 '조금' 납니다
<monos> mp3 받아서 들어요
<drake_kr> mp3는 2채널입니다.
<monos> 5.1 채널 지원 되는 엠프 구매해서 스피커 구성해볼려구요
<drake_kr> 물론 5.1채널 mp3가 있긴 한데 보통은 구경하기도 힘든 물건이죠..
<monos> 지금은 2채널 엠프로 구성중
<monos> 역시 소프트가 문제군요?
<monos> 게임같은거 해도 5.1 채널도 요즘 많이 있는거 같던데
<drake_kr> flac에 간간히 보이긴 하지만
<drake_kr> 테스트는 많이 안해볼걸요 게임이 지원한다고 해도..
<monos> 그러쿤요 돈 낭비일거 같네요
<drake_kr> 자리에 스피커 8개 갖다놓고 음 뒤쪽에서 들리는거 같아 앞쪽에서 들리는거 같아 그러고 땡일건데요 우리나라 여건상
<monos> 소프트가 이렇게 없다니 사운드는 벌써 7.1채널로도 대부분 나오던데
<drake_kr> 사운드는 90년대에 이미 발전이 끝났어요
<monos> 그렇쿤요
<monos> 물어보길 잘했네요
<drake_kr> 그냥 스피커가 비싼것 뿐
<monos> 멋 모르고 5.1 엠프에 스피커 질럿다면 돈 낭비 했네요
<drake_kr> 블루레이 영화는 대부분 5.1채널 지원 잘 해요
<monos> 헐
<monos> 영화도 많이 보는데
<monos> 데스크탑에 블루레이 다운해서 많이 봐요
<drake_kr> PC에다 달지 말고 PS3같은거에다 달고 쓰세요
<monos> 1080p 60 프레임 다운해서 많이 봐요
<monos> 10기가 짜리도 다운 받아 보고 해요
<drake_kr> 10기가짜리도 음성이 다운샘플링된거면 말짱 도로목
<monos> mp3나 mp4가 5채널 되는 그날 5.1 시스템으로 가야 할거 같네요
<drake_kr> 아마 꽤 오랫동안 2채널일것 같은데요
<monos> drake_kr: 님 그리고 사운드카드 고가 10만원 넘는것들요 그거 7.1 채널 되고 100db 이상 들린다고 하는거 왜 이렇게 비싼지 아세요?
<drake_kr> 비싼 부품 들어갔죠
<samahui> 전 약속이 있어서 잠시 다녀올께요.
<samahui> 진공관쓰는 엠프정도 써줘야 소리가 좋쵸 ~
<samahui> 나중에 뵈요
<drake_kr> 일반적으로 PC는 노이즈 많이 타는데, 어느정도 노이즈 타도 괜찮도록 설계가 되어 있거든요
<monos> 사운드카드가 좋을까요 진공관 엠프가 좋을까요?
<drake_kr> 취향따라가는거죠
<monos> 둘중에 하나만 골라야 되죠?
<monos> 사운드카드 달고 거기로 진공관 엠프 달아서 써야 진정한 음질인가요?
<drake_kr> 보통 사운드카드 좋은것 사시는 분들은
<drake_kr> 다른 장비 다 좋은것인 경우가 대부분입니다
<monos> 그렇쿤요
<monos> 그러면 두개다 달아서 쓰겠군요
<drake_kr> 사운드카드가 실제 처리할 양은 크게 없어요
<monos> 엠프랑 스피커가 좋아야 되죠?
<drake_kr> 그리고 솔직히 좀 플라시보효과죠.. 메인보드에 딸린 사운드카드도 나쁘지 않아요
<drake_kr> 전 솔직히 골든이어가 아니라서 4만원짜리 선물받은 스피커 매우 만족하면서 사용중입니다..
<monos> 저는 94년도 스피커에요
<monos> 가격은 20만원대네요 그때 그 당시 가격이
<monos> 근데 아직도 소리는 잘나와요
<drake_kr> 94년도...
<monos> 20년 되었는데
<monos> 잘되요
<monos> 80w에 6옴
<drake_kr> 그때 오디오시스템 아버지가 맞추신다고 840만원인가 들였던걸로 기억나는데..
<drake_kr> 지금은 8만 4천원이면 비슷하게 나오죠...
<monos> 헐
<monos> ㅠ_ㅠ
<monos> 20만원이니 2만원대랑 비슷하겠네요?
<drake_kr> 그냥 우퍼달린거 2.1채널로 하세요
<monos> 제가 지금 2채널인데 스피커 3개로 써요
<drake_kr> 음향관련기기들은 거의 노이즈와의 싸움인데
<monos> ma-170이란 엠프 싸구려 있어요
<monos> 2만원도 안하는거에요 그걸로
<monos> 스피커 우퍼 있는거 1개 중앙에 넣고 양옆으로 우퍼 없는거 2개 넣고 3개 만들어서 사용중이에요
<drake_kr> 아, 누군가 명언 한마디 하셨죠
<drake_kr> 사운드 시스템은 100만원까지만 투자하는게 좋다. 그 이상은 돈지랄이다.
<monos> 전 10만원도 투자 안했는데
<drake_kr> 저도요
<monos> 한 5만원 정도 되겠네요
<monos> 지금 남는 스퍼커 우퍼 있는거 큰거 2개 남는거도 있어요
<monos> 너무 커서 사용 안하는데 이거는 90년 꺼에요
<monos> 크기만 하지 60w에요
<monos> 내가 쓰는거보다 출력이 더 낮음
<drake_kr> 암튼 집이 전원주택이 아닌이상 최대출력 낼일도 없고..
<monos> 10w 정도면 가정주택에 충분할거 같아요
<drake_kr> 충분하죠
<monos> 엠프가 15w 짜리인데 최대로 가끔 틀어두기도 해요
<monos> 스피커 출력은 80w에요
<drake_kr> 방송국같은데 쓰는 스피커 크고 아름다운걸 집에다 두면 애물단지 됩니다
<monos> 네
<monos> 저음이 잘 들리는 스퍼커가 정말 가지고 싶더라구요
<drake_kr> 막상 쓸일도 없고.. 또 쓸일 생기면 이것저것 손 가고
<monos> 영화 보는데 작은 소리로 말하는장면 같은데서 소리가 잘 안들려요
<drake_kr> 그러니까 대충 2.1채널 우퍼달린거 사면 저음 괜찮아요
<monos> 그렇타고 소리를 너무 키울수도 없고
<drake_kr> 아니면 블루투스 헤드셋 5.1채널짜리
<drake_kr> 헤드셋은 5.1채널짜리가 있어요
<drake_kr> 근데 여름에 쓰기엔 좀
<drake_kr> 귀에 땀띠나고
<monos> 네
<drake_kr> 결정적으로 많이 비싸요
<monos> 그런데 제 사운드 보니
<monos> 2.1채널은 없음
<monos> 2채널 4채널 5.1채널 7.1 채널이 되네요
<drake_kr> 2.1채널은 2채널에서 저음 분리해서 알아서 우퍼로 쏴주는거에요
<monos> 그런거에요?
<drake_kr> 네 2채널이 정상임
<monos> 그걸 중간에 두면 되죠?
<drake_kr> 그쵸
<monos> 그러면 제대로 설치 한거 같네요
<drake_kr> 일반 가정집에서 스피커 제대로 설치하려면..
<drake_kr> 집을 먼저 사야돼요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> 네
<monos> 그런거 같네요
<monos> 집 전원주택 엄청 큰데
<monos> 안그럼 방음장치 잘 되어 있는 곳으로
<drake_kr> 근데 방음하면 또 5.1채널 사운드 시스템이 무용지물이 되죠....
<drake_kr> 그냥 헤드셋이 답일듯요
<monos> drake_kr: 스마트폰으로 영상 볼려고 하는데 서버에 다운 받은 화일이 5기가 인데 스마트폰이 램이 2기가에요 그래서 그런지 하루종일 있다가 재생 되던데
<monos> drake_kr: 헤드셋 좋은게 답이네요
<drake_kr> 겨울엔 최고죠
<drake_kr> 여름엔 귀에 땀띠..
<monos> 영상 파일 크기가 5기가면 램 2기가로 틀기 힘든가요?
<drake_kr> 영상파일에 따라 다르죠
<drake_kr> 일반적인 avi파일은 일단 다 읽고나서 재생이 되는 경우가 있고,
<monos> 1080p 고화질 5기가 영상이면 램 2기가로 힘든가요?
<monos> mp4
<monos> mp4나 wmv
<monos> 서버에 받아서 스마트폰으로 볼려니 한참 버벅이네요
<monos> 2기가 영상들은 잘나오는데 감아서도 볼수 있는데
<monos> 5기가 받아서 볼려니 재생 되는데도 한참 걸리고
<drake_kr> 음.. 파일이 몇기가짜리든 그건 별로 상관없고
<monos> 감아버리면 한참후에 재생 되요
<drake_kr> 키프레임이라고 해서.. 중간중간 박아주는게 있는데
<drake_kr> 그게 많을수록 용량이 커지거든요
<monos> 비트레이 요?
<drake_kr> 비트레이트 세팅 말고 키프레임 세팅이 있어요
<monos> 키 프레임이라면 전체 프레임인가요?
<drake_kr> 보통 5~10초마다 박아주는거
<monos> 전체 프레임수?
<drake_kr> 그러니까 미디어 파일은 계산을 하잖아요?
<drake_kr> 1~10초 정도마다 키프레임이 있으면
<drake_kr> 스킵하는 근처에 키프레임이 있을 경우 그 프레임부터 바로 재생이 될수가 있는데
<drake_kr> 그 키프레임을 15분마다 잡아놨다면
<drake_kr> 예를들어 영상이 40분짜린데 키프레임이 시작지점하고 15분지점하고 30분 지점에 있다 치면
<monos> 1시간 51분짜리네요
<drake_kr> 한 38분쯤을 보면 30분째에 있는 키프레임부터 38분 부분까지 얼른 계산을 하는거에요
<drake_kr> 그게 인터벌이 클수록 느린거에요
<drake_kr> mp4중에도 h263이 있고 h264가 있는데
<drake_kr> 하드웨어적으로 지원하는건 대부분 h264인데요
<drake_kr> h263같은 경우는 cpu가 계산을 다 해야 돼요
<drake_kr> 느리죠
<monos> 내장 FFmpeg 디코더 wmv3네요
<drake_kr> ffmpeg 디코더면 소프트웨어에요
<drake_kr> 개느리죠
<monos> 크 그렇쿤요
<drake_kr> 이쪽도 뭐 사람마다 천차만별이라
<drake_kr> 전 1080p 30fps정도면 훌륭하다 생각하는데
<drake_kr> 1080p 60fps를 보면서 영상이 후지다고 생각하는 사람도 있죠
<monos> 전 1080p 60이 좋턴데요
<monos> 엄청 부드러움
<monos> 30프로임이랑도 차이가 많이 나서
<monos> 왠만하면 1080p 60hz 있으면 그걸로 다운받아서 볼려고 해요
<drake_kr> 저도 예전엔 막 그런거 집착했는데
<drake_kr> 요즘은 그냥 스토리를 봐요...
<drake_kr> 솔직히 전 24fps건 30fps건 그다지 신경 안써요....
<monos> 네
<monos> drake_kr:  스마트폰에 쓸 스피커는 어떤게 좋을?까요?
<drake_kr> 싼거요
<monos> drake_kr:  구형 스마트폰을 완전 음악감상용으로 만들었거든요
<monos> drake_kr:  보통은 데스크탑 pc에서 음악이랑 웹서핑 게임 하는데
<monos> drake_kr:  밤에 잠자거나 컴퓨터 틀고 싶지 않을때 스마트폰으로 인터넷 하고 음악드는데
<monos> drake_kr:  소리가 너무 작고 음질이 별로인거 같은데 해결할려면 스피커만 바꾸면 될까요?
<monos> drake_kr:  스마트폰 기본 스피커에요
<drake_kr> 헐 기본스피커는 너무 소형이라..
<drake_kr> 그냥 블루투스 헤드셋이나 블루투스 스피커가 좋을것 같은데요
<monos> 컴퓨터용 스피커나 블루투스 스피커 하나 사는게 좋겠죠?
<monos> 엠프는 달아봐야 음질이 좋아지는거는 아니죠?
<drake_kr> 앰프가 저음 확장같은걸 해주거나 하긴 하죠
<drake_kr> eq 보통 달려있으니까
<monos> 음 그럼 엠프도 달아주는게 좋겠네요?
<drake_kr> 음 http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2431639&cate1=224&cate2=49729&cate3=49739&cate4=0 요게 제일 인기있다고 하네요
<drake_kr> 앰프를 달게 되면 여러가지 한정되어 버리니까
<drake_kr> 취향에 맞게 쓰시면 되죠
<monos> drake_kr: 잠들기 전에 들을려고 하는데 저거 쓰면 저거 부서질거 같아요
<monos> drake_kr: 제가 몸부림 잘 치거든요
<drake_kr> 그럼 대충 휴대용 블루투스 스피커
<drake_kr> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2534032&cate1=224&cate2=49727&cate3=49734&cate4=0 요런게 있네요
<monos> http://shopping.naver.com/detail/detail.nhn?cat_id=50002322&nv_mid=6749964071&frm=NVSCMOD&query=mb-600s
<monos> 이런건 구리겠죠?
<drake_kr> 3와트네요
<drake_kr> 구리기보단.. 용도가 제한되겠죠
<drake_kr> 12와트. 이런거 딱이겠네요 http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2506966&cate1=224&cate2=49727&cate3=49734&cate4=0
<monos> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2506966&cate1=224&cate2=49727&cate3=49734&cate4=0 이거 좋네요
<drake_kr> http://www.icoda.co.kr/goods/detail.html?num=181013 제가 이걸 하나 가지고 있는데..
<drake_kr> 막쓰기 괜찮더라구요
<drake_kr> 이번달 행사때 그거 가지고 나가 볼게요
<drake_kr> 12와트가 어느정도인지 직접 보시면 가장 잘 알 수 있을듯
<monos> 12와트가 엄청큰건데
<monos> 제 엠프가 최대 출력 한쪽 15w씩 해서 총 30w인데
<monos> 이것도 소리가 크던데요
<monos> 12w도 소리카 크죠?
<drake_kr> 큰편이요
<monos> drake_kr: 님 구형 그래픽카드 7600gs 이런거도 h264 지원 하나요?
<drake_kr> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/405558/h-264-with-the-7600-gs-plus-a-disappointed-customer-/
<monos> drake_kr: 그래픽카드가 좋을수록 h264 성능을 많이 내는건가요? 시피유는 구려도 그래픽카드가 좋으면 h264 에서 재생 가능한가요?
<drake_kr> ex> Raspberry Pi
<monos> 라즈베리파이 1080p도 재생안된다고 하던데요
<monos> 라즈베리파이 720p 까지만 재생 가능하다고 하던데
<drake_kr> 누가요?
<monos> 대부분 그러더라구요
<drake_kr> 누가 그래요?
<monos> 여기 계신 세연님도 그러던데
<drake_kr> 세연님이요?
<monos> 네
<drake_kr> 누구지
<monos> Seony님요
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 안해본걸로 말씀하셨나..
<monos> 그리고 사마휘님도 대긴 하는데
<monos> 마우스만 움직여도
<drake_kr> Moderate 700MHz에서도 1080p 30fps 잘 나옵니다..
<monos> 버벅인다고 하더라구요
<drake_kr> 음.. 마우스만 움직여도 버벅이는건 버벅이는거고
<drake_kr> 영상 나오는거랑은 별갠데
<monos> 네
<samahui> 파일에 따라서 달라요
<drake_kr> Seony^TP: 님 라즈베리가 후지다는 말씀 하신거죠? ㅋㅋ
<monos> xbmc로 틀면 틀리긴 하는데
<samahui> 라즈베리에서 1080돌아가는 파일도 있어요
<drake_kr> 뭐 후지다는건 인정
<samahui> 하지만 대체로 느리죠
<samahui> 아니 버벅이죠
<monos> 웹도 못한다고 했어요
<monos> 웹서핑도 못한다고 해서 저두 살려고 했는데 안샀음
<drake_kr> 256메가로 무슨 웹입니까...
<samahui> 웹서핑은 되는데 무지막지하게 느리죠
<drake_kr> 아 요즘 512메가로 나오던가요?
<samahui> 512짜리도 있어요
<samahui> b타입이요
<samahui> 제가 산놈
<monos> 어제인가 라즈베리파이 B+나왔다고 하던데
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 512면 쾌적하진 않아도
<samahui> 돌아는가요
<drake_kr> 나름 급할때 쓸만한 정도는 되는거 같던데요
<drake_kr> 함정은
<samahui> 오버 약간해주고 돌리면 그냥저냥 돌아는 갑니다
<monos> 라즈베리파이 신제품 나왔떤데 거의 스펙은 같고 사운드랑 전력 낮춘거 말곤 없더라구요
<drake_kr> 나름 급할때는 그냥 PC방 가면 된다는게...
<monos> 라즈베리파이가 안 좋은게 100메가 이더넷
<samahui> 라즈베리는 다른 장비나 시스템 제어에나 사용할 딱 그정도의 기기예요
<monos> 1기가 이더넷이었으면 내가 샀음
<samahui> 간단하게 파이썬 프로그래밍 공부하는 정도로는 쓸만하죠
<monos> 바나나파이 인가 그거 중국에서 나왔다고 하던데 그게 진짜 좋테요
<samahui> 그 이상도 이하도 아닙니다만... xbmc잘깔면 영화감상용도로도 쓸만은 하죠 고화질만 아니면요
<monos> 라즈베리파이 소프트 다 호환되어서 소프트 걱정없다고 하던데
<samahui> 그런거 살꺼면 그냥 베이트레일 베어본 기판을 사서 돌리죠
<samahui> 가격으로나 성능으로 훨 좋은데요
<monos> 네
<monos> 그러니깐요
<samahui> 전 잠시 또 일하다 올께요
<monos> 일단 5만원 넘어가면
<monos> 가격성능비 떨어짐
<monos> drake_kr: 제가 포고 시리즈4 가지고 있는데 라즈베리파이 대신 산거에요
<monos> drake_kr: 포고 시리즈4가 안 좋은게 모니터 연결 못하고 사운드 카드 없고 스펙이 라즈베리파이에 비해 휠씬 떨어짐
<monos> drake_kr: 대신 좋은점은 1기가 이더넷에 라즈베리 파이보다 더 저전력
<monos> drake_kr: irc도 못해서 컴퓨터 안 틀면 irc도 못한다는게 너무 아쉽네요
<monos> drake_kr: 그래서 라즈베리파이 같은거 스펙 좀 더 좋은거 나오면 살려고 기다리고 잇는중이에요
<drake_kr> 에디슨좀 풀렸으면 하는 바램입니다
<drake_kr> http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/6/5282472/intel-announces-edison-a-computer-the-size-of-an-sd-card
<monos> drake_kr: 이번에 라즈베리파이 신형 기대했는데 스펙업이 없다니 너무 실망이에요
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 스펙이 높아야 하는 모델은 아니거든요
<monos> drake_kr:  라즈베리 파이 저두 가지고 싶은데 지금 안사는 이유가 조금 기다리면 더 좋은게 나올거 같아서 안사고 있어요
<drake_kr> 제일 좋은 컴터는 죽기전 사는 컴터죠
<monos> drake_kr: 라즈베리 파이 지금 사면 너무 늦은게 아닐까요?
<monos> 이더넷만 1기가 였으면 진작 샀을건데
<drake_kr> 빠르고 늦고 문제가 아니라
<drake_kr> 쓸모가 있냐없냐 문제 같은데요
<monos> 데스크탑으로 채팅만 할려니 전기세가 아까워요
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 라즈베리파이가 그냥 음악들으면서 채팅하기엔 존나 좋은 놈이죠
<monos> http://kr.rs-online.com/web/p/processor-microcontroller-development-kits/8111284/?searchTerm=8111284&relevancy-data=636F3D3126696E3D4931384E525353746F636B4E756D6265724D504E266C753D656E266D6D3D6D61746368616C6C26706D3D5E5C647B367D247C5E5C647B377D247C5E5C647B31307D2426706F3D313426736E3D592673743D52535F53544F434B5F4E554D4245522677633D4E4F4E45267573743D3831313132383426
<monos> 이게 신제품인데 구형이라 거의 차이 없어요
<drake_kr> usb 4개네요
<drake_kr> 와 이건 좀 크다
<drake_kr> sd카드가 마이크로로 바뀌었군요
<drake_kr> 내일 사장새끼한테 좀 내놓으라고 해야겠다
<monos> 왜 이더넷은 100메가로 놔두었느지 모르겠어요
<monos> 전력도 조금 낮게 나온데요
<drake_kr> 전력이야 어차피 1A 이하급은 거기서 거기고요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 제가 알기로 bcm2835에서 pcie 지원 안할거에요
<drake_kr> 기가빗 달아봤자 속도 못 내니까 그냥 100메가로 간것 같은데요
<drake_kr> 기가빗 소켓도 돈이니까..
<monos> 100메가 이더넷이면 8메가 전송속도 밖에 안되는데
<monos> 1기가 달면 적어두 16메가 이상은 나올수 잇을거 같아서요
<monos> 제가 포고 시리즈4 써봤는데 라즈베리파이보다 스펙이 휠씬 떨어지는데도 16메가는 나오거든요
<drake_kr> 용도가.. 장난감인데..
<drake_kr> NAS 용도라면 아톰이 짱인데요
<monos> 나스 용도는 아니고요
<drake_kr> 엇 gpio 핀수도 많이 늘어났네요
<drake_kr> 좋다
<drake_kr> 퓨즈도 2A로 바꿨나보네요
<drake_kr> 여러가지로 괜찮아보이네요
<monos> 그런데 가격이 휠씬 비싸요 그냥 b에 비해
<drake_kr> 더 싼데요?
<monos> drake_kr: 님 더 비싼거 아닌가요?
<monos> ₩40,288.952 면 우리나라돈으로 얼마에요?
<drake_kr> 4만 288원이요
<drake_kr> 걍 B는 4만 2천 752원
<monos> drake_kr: 님 허밍보드 인지 먼지가 좋은거 같네요 저거 국내에서 살수 있으면 좋겠어요
<monos> http://therecording.tistory.com/14
<hulla> greetings
<DarkCircle> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<drake_kr> 실리콘밸리 드라마 재밌나
<samahui_> 미드 인가요?
<hulla> 그것은 작동하는 방법?
<samahui> 번개가 치더니 갑자기 시스템이 먹통되서 깜짝 놀랐네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 번개 맞은것도 아닌디 왜 이러는지...
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 어쩌면 번개로 인해서 전기가 순간적으로 밀려들어왔을지도 몰라요
<samahui> 그럴지도요.. 지금 혹시나 해서 시스템 점검하고 있어요
<samahui> 밤세 비내리는 줄 알았더니 비보다는 천둥번개만 주구장창 쳐대는군요
<samahui> 비도 크게 내리기 시작하는군요
<samahui> 비를 흠뻑 먹은 구름이 변비가 심했나봅니다
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-18
<samahui> 좋은 아침입니다
<Seony^TP> 다시 오셨군요
<samahui> 이제 밤샘을 하여도 졸립지 않네요
<samahui> 졸도할뿐
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 5시부터인가 푸욱 의식상실하고 왔습니다
<Seony^TP> 저는 여기 일 시작하고 1년 반만에 처음으로 야근해봤네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 오호
<samahui> 야근 잘 안시킨다면서요
<samahui> 왠일로 야근을다
<Seony^TP> 네.  아주 중요한 작업을 하던 중이라서요.
<samahui> 그렇군요
<Seony^TP> 12시 반까지 있었는데, 사실 그 정도면 거의 범죄행위죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 그런가요.. 하도 밤샘을 했더니 1시는 넘어야 야근한 기분이들어요 ㅎㅎ 여긴 밤새 천둥번개 난리 부르스를 추더니 지금은 상쾌한 바람이 불어옵니다
<Seony^TP> 점심 먹기 전까지 피곤하던데요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 아 어제 운전하는데 완전 비가 쏟아붓더라구요
<samahui> 어제 정말 심하게 내리고 치고 하더군요
<samahui> 오늘까지는 온다더니 맑고 화창한데요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 서울만 화창한건가요?
<samahui> 아참! elementaryOS 써본 느낌을 말씀드리겠습니다. 그냥 이쁜 12.04인데 기본을 이쁘게 하다보니 트윅스없이 손보는거 자체가 안되네요
<samahui> 기본 테마에 dock가지 포함시켜놔서 이것마져 바꾸기 힘들게 되어있군요
<samahui> 한마디로 그냥 우분투 아니면 데비안 깔고 꾸미는것만 못합니다
<samahui> 하지만... 이쁩니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony^TP> 데비안은,
<Seony^TP> 모양으로만 봤을 때는 답이 안나와요
<Seony^TP> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그렇쵸 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 음
<readytoact> 안녕하세요
<Seony^TP> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 전 안녕못합니다
<readytoact> 늘 그렇듯..
<readytoact> 제가 요즘 3일째 생생한 꿈을 꾸는데
<readytoact> 첫날은 칼 맞고
<readytoact> 둘쨋날은 지인이 죽고
<autowiz_> 안녕 못하시면 밖영 하시는건 어떠신가요?
<Seony^TP> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 셋쨋날(어제)는 경찰에 둘러 쌓여 체포 당했는데
<Seony^TP> 생생한 꿈이라면, 컬러꿈이겠군요
<readytoact> -_-.. 스토리상 제가 둘쨋날 지인을 죽인건가요
<samahui> 헐...
<Seony^TP> 누군가가 인셉션을 시도했군요
<samahui> 앞뒤없이 그냥 쓴글만 보면 첫날 칼맞고 둘째날 복수해서 세째날 잡혀가셨네요
<samahui> 잠들기전에 수사물 미드 보신건 아닌가요?
<Seony^TP> 그 지인을 readytoact님이 죽였다고 생각하게끔 누가 인셉션 시도한겁니다
<samahui> 마눌님이 수사물 좋아해서 자기전에 보고 자면 저도 가끔 꾸게되더라고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<readytoact> 헐.. 말 되네요
<readytoact> -_-..
<Seony^TP> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 요즘 꿈이 그러다 보니
<readytoact> 종교를 '윈백'해 보라는 권유가 있네요
<samahui> 우크라이나는 심란한 상황으로 갔군요
<autowiz_> 일단 종교를 null 상태로 만드신다음
<samahui> 민간 항공기를 격추하다니
<readytoact> 엌
<readytoact> 진짜요?
<samahui> 네 말레이시아 여객기가 격추당했네요
<Seony^TP> 미사일로 쐈잖아요
<Seony^TP> 전원 사망
<samahui> 한국에서는 소방헬기 추락하고... 미행기 격추되고... 꿈자리도 뒤숭숭하고... 비도오고 천둥번개도 치고... 몸사려야겠네요
<Seony^TP> 이게 말레이시아니까 다행이지, 만약 깡패국가 국적의 여객기였으면 아마 전쟁 났을 거에요
<Seony^TP> 군용기도 아니고 걍 승객 태운 여객기라...
<samahui> 국제법상 심각하죠
<Seony^TP> 무지 심각하죠
<samahui> 거기다 지금 우크라이나가 러시아 개입한 내전상태 비스무리한거라 이일을 계기로 미국이 참견할 수도 있어서 잘못하면 전면전이죠
<Seony^TP> 한두명 죽은 것도 아니고...
<samahui> 결국 푸틴도 긴장탔는지 오바마와 직통연결 통화중이군요
<samahui> 안그래도 미국과 EU에서 러시아 기업들 제재도 하고 있는데 이걸 빌미로 유럽국가들과 미국이 참견하기 시작하면 흠... 정말 심각한 상황으로...
<Seony^TP> 격추시킨 애들이 친러 지역이더라구요
<samahui> 전원 사망이라니 노리고 쏜거죠. 지금 정부군과 친러시아 분리주의 반군 서로 상대방이 쐈다고 우기고 있군요
<samahui> 추락한 지역은 친런 반군지역이라 아무래도 유력하죠
<samahui> 근데 정부군에서 유럽과 미국의 관여를 노리고 쐈을지도...
<Seony^TP> 울나라도 그렇지만, 유럽애들도 점점 미쳐가는거 같아요
<Seony^TP> 이스라엘도 그렇고...
<samahui> 음모론이 스몰스몰 나올 상황이네요
<Seony^TP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 세계적으로 경기 안좋은걸 전쟁으로 해결하려는 움직임이 좀 보이죠
<Seony^TP> 알고보니 승객 중에 큰 일을 할 사람이 있었다는? ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 존 코너
<samahui> 일본도 내부를 잘 들여다보면 장기 경기 침체를 우경화로 잠재우는 분위기죠
<readytoact> 알고보니 그 존 코너가 그 존 코너가 아니었다는
<samahui> 승객중에 리암리슨이 없어서 터진거예요 ㅋ
<Seony^TP> ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 어쩌면, 승객 중 하나가 플루토늄을 싣고 가던 중 그걸 친러쪽 정보부가 알아내서 플루토늄만 훔쳐낸뒤 폭파.. ㅋ
<samahui> 알고보면 200여명 다 군인이라 침공을 위해 폭파당한걸로 가장 낙하산으로 침투완료! 라는 상황도 가능합니다만
<Seony^TP> 점점 소설 나오는군요
<samahui> 정말 소설쓰고 있군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 큰 사건인데 장난치면 안되겠죠 요까지만 할께요 ^^;;
<readytoact> 근데
<readytoact> 너무 막가네요
<readytoact> 아무리그래도 그렇지
<readytoact> 민항기를
<samahui> 민항기를 쐈다는게 ... 그것도 높은 고도라 일반적인 오인사격도 힘든 위치인데 쐈다는게 뭔가 석연치 않군요
<autowiz_> 이스라엘은 돈잘버는 나라라고 들었는데 말이지요
<Seony^TP> 돈을 잘버는 나라가 아니구요,
<Seony^TP> 미국이 돈을 퍼주는 나라에요
<samahui> 이스라엘은 돈잘버는 나라가 아니라 전세계에 퍼져있는 이스라엘인들이 부자가 많은거죠
<autowiz_> 그런거군요
<Seony^TP> 이스라엘이 미국한테 돈 내놓으라고하면 알아서 딱딱 갖다줍니다
<samahui> 그리고 미국이 중동을 견제하기 위해서 이스라엘을 지원을 많이 하죠
<Seony^TP> 엔하위키에 잘 나와있죠 http://rigvedawiki.net/r1/wiki.php/%EC%9D%B4%EC%8A%A4%EB%9D%BC%EC%97%98
<samahui> 소련이나 지금은 중국을 견제하기 위해서 일본 지원하는거랑 마찬가지죠
<samahui> 일본과 이스라엘 공통점이 돈잘버는 부자들이 세계적으로 퍼져있고 덤으로 미국에 친한 한마디로 미국빠이면서 그 지역에서 외토리죠
<samahui> 외톨이
<samahui> 내가 너희손을 잡아줄께~ 다른놈들과 싸워~ 나를 도와라 이런거죠
<Seony^TP> 미국 큰손들 대부분이 유대인이라잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 정치인들 선거자금 후원받을려면 유대인한테 굽신 해야합니다
<autowiz_> You 大 人  ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 엔하위키 이스라엘을 읽다보니 정말 외곡된 교육의 결과를 실감하게 되네요. 저도 어를때 이스라엘은 애국심이 강해서 다들
<autowiz_> 본토 전쟁난걸 알고서는 귀국해서 전쟁에 참가했다는 이야기 듣고 자랐거든요.
<Seony^TP> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 근데 이스라엘의 역사를 주욱 보고 있으면 나쁜짓도 참 많이 하는 나라 같아서
<Seony^TP> 이래서 제가 엔하위키 사랑합니다 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 엔신님 하이요
<drake_kr> 아 진짜 엔하위키 재밌어요
<drake_kr> 에이즈 : 현대의학계의 듀크누켐포에버
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 에이즈 : A! Ije Da Saratguna! / Anyway I Did Sex
<Seony^TP> drake_kr, 어제오늘 위키 몇개 썼습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 넵 감사합니다
<drake_kr> 수고하시네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 괜히 저때문에
<Seony^TP> ㅎㅎ 걍 짧은거 몇개에요
<samahui_TP> 날씨가 점점 더워지는군요
<samahui_TP> 차라리 비내리던 지난 밥이 좋습니다. 시원한 아침 바람이 생각나 잠시 커피마시며 이야기 좀 하려고 옥상에 올라갔다가 햇살이 뜨거워 도망왔습니다.
<drake_kr> 이분들이..
<drake_kr> 난 아이디어패드니까 IP라고 해야되나
<autowiz_> I dear Pad ~ (-__-;;)
<drake_kr> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/Game_Programming 이거 좀 읽기 힘든가봐요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~~
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 아 디아블로 뭔가 좀 바뀌었네요
<LYUSO_THINK> 안녕하세요~
<monos> drake_kr: 님 디아블로3이랑 확장팩 구매 했어요?
<drake_kr> 디아블로3만요
<drake_kr> 확장팩은 좀더 놀다가 사게요
<monos> 그거 재미있나요?
<monos> 해볼려고 하다가 안해봤는데 블리자드가 게임은 잘 만든다고들 하던데
<readytoact> 전 스팀게임 얼마전에 샀는데
<drake_kr> 블리자드게임은 재미로 사는게 아닌듯..
<readytoact> -_- 노트북이 못 받쳐 주네요
<monos> readytoact: 님 돈 아까워서 어째요?
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 아
<readytoact> 돌아가긴합니다.
<drake_kr> readytoact: 에이 왜그래요 게임을 '하려고' 사는거 아니잖아요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ..
<readytoact> 아 점심 약속 나가야하는데
<readytoact> -0- 운전하기 귀찮네요
<drake_kr> 스팀게임 하시는 분들 보면 그냥 도전과제 하듯이 사더만
<readytoact> 서초까지 언제가...
<drake_kr> 스팀 자체가 도전과제게임
<drake_kr> 그냥 스팀에서 할인하면 반사적으로 즉시구매
<monos> drake_kr:  요즘 할만한 게임도 없고 arm 미니 컴퓨터만 눈이 가네요
<monos> drake_kr:  허밍 보드 엄청 좋턴데 가격이 100달러
<drake_kr> 그러다 arm걸려요
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ 암걸림
<readytoact> 켈룩켈룩-
<readytoact> 운전하기 귀찮네.. 췟-
<monos> http://www.solid-run.com/product/hummingboard-i2ex/
<monos> 이거 어때요?
<monos> readytoact: 운전하면 무섭죠 신경도 많이 써야 되고
<readytoact> .. 밥먹는게 무서워요 고객이랑
<monos> 오늘 초복이군요
<monos> 근데 비가 엄청 오네요
<autowiz_> 아 오늘이 초복인가요?
<monos> 오늘 복날인거  같은데요
<autowiz_> 지금도 비 많이 오나요?
<monos> 네
<monos> 여긴 경상도 비가 많이 와요
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 복날이면
<readytoact> 초복예요.. 그럼
<readytoact> -_- 고객 삼계탕 사드려야하는거군요
<readytoact> 그냥 얻어 먹을까..
<Seony^TP> postgres 디비 10기가짜리 덤프는 금방 되는데, 복원은 오래 걸리는군요
<samahui_TP> 초복이라 저녁에 삼계탕 예약했습니다만... 더워서 더운거 안땡기네요. 초계탕으로 갈까 심각하게 고민중입니다
<Seony^TP> dhcp 서버 운영하시는 분들은, 보통 서브넷 사이즈 어느정도에요?
<readytoact> 음..
<readytoact> 전 고객과 밥먹으로 다녀오겠슴다.
<readytoact> 혺시 서초근처예 누구 계시면 -_-/ 차라도 한잔
<samahui_TP> monos: 차라리 베이트레일 NUC 보드로 가세요. 가격도 비슷하고 성능은 훨 좋아요
<readytoact> 전 게임빌가거든요
<samahui_TP> 역삼입니다만... 시간이 없어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 오늘이 넬슨만델라가 태어난 날이군요
<samahui_TP> 구글메인보고 알았네요
<samahui_TP> 게임빌은 야구 게임이 잼나죠 ㅎㅎ;
<monos> samahui_TP: 님 베이트레일 들어간 nm 보드가 있어요?
<samahui_TP> 인텔에서 나왔는데 개인판매도 하는지는 모르겠네요
<samahui_TP> 그 보드 들어간 nuc pc등은 파는군요
<monos> 대부분 아톰들어가 있고 아톰은 1080p도 재생힘들다고들 해서 관심 끊었거든요
<samahui_TP> 그게 베이트레일 이후로는 다 돌아가고 성능도 좋아요 그리고 아톰도 동영상 재생 능력은 좋습니다
<samahui_TP> 아톰이 다른건 몰라도 동영상 재생은 정말 잘되거든요
<samahui_TP> 전 잠시 결제 좀 해주고 올게요
<autowiz_> 순간 결계라고 봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 결계... 치고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> samahui_TP:  우리나라에선 가격이 너무 비싸네요
<monos> samahui_TP:  http://search.danawa.com/dsearch.php?query=%C0%CE%C5%DA+nuc&tab=main&volumeType=
<monos> 대부분 오픈 마켓에서 파는데 엄청 많이 때 먹는듯요
<samahui_TP> 헐 그렇군요. 예전에는 파코즈등에서 행사해서 가격 괜찮았는데 너무 올랐네요
<samahui_TP> 저럼 메리트 없죠. 이베이를 노리세요
<samahui_TP> 이베이에서도 검색해보면 가격 쌘놈들이 있을건데 그런건 보통 메모리 하드 포함에 I3이상 모델들이니까 세부 모델 확인 잘하셔야합니다
<monos> 아마존이 한국에 온다고 하더니 무소속이네요
<Seony^TP> 네트워크 백업 서버 옮기는게 보통 일이 아니군요...
<monos> 서버 교체 할때 전체 백업하고 다른서버에 백업 데이타들 옴겨야 하자나요?
<monos> 그거 엄청 어렵겠네요?
<Seony^TP> 보통 그렇긴 하지만, 상황에 따라 많이 다르죠
<monos> 그런데 네트워크만 되나요?
<Seony^TP> 이번 경우는, 살아있는 2대의 서버 중에서 한 대의 기능 하나를 다른 한 대로 옮기는 과정이에요
<monos> 기술력이 상당하네요
<Seony^TP> 뭐 상당한 것까진 아니구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 백업되는 데이터들이 좀 복잡해서, 머리에 잘 안들어오네요
<monos> 오랫동안 서버 운영하고 교체해본 경험자 초고수가 필요하겠네요
<Seony^TP> 초고수까진 아니에요.  경력 1년차만 되면 누구나 할 수 있는 일이에요
<Seony^TP> 사실, 서버관리 쪽은요, 리눅스를 잘 다루는 것보단 네트워크를 잘 다루는게 더 중요하죠
<monos> 저두 네트워크에 관심은 많은데 너무 어려워서 잘 모르겠어요
<Seony^TP> ㅎㅎ 맞아요 어려워요
<Seony^TP> 윈도우 서버든 리눅스 서버든, 어차피 서버라는건 결국 통신을 하기 위해서 존재하는 건데,
<Seony^TP> 그러한 통신들이 수십년 전에 이미 표준으로 정해진 것들로 작동을 하는 것이거든요
<Seony^TP> 결국, 서버를 설정하는 행위는 리눅스나 윈도우나 개념은 같기 때문에,
<Seony^TP> 리눅스를 잘 다루는건 크게 중요하진 않아요
<Seony^TP> 잘 다루면 도움이 되긴하지만, 리눅스를 잘 다루는 것보단 이게 왜 이렇게 되고 저게 왜 저렇게 되는지 알려면 결국 네트워킹에 대한 지식이 기본을 이루게 되죠...
<samahui_TP> 점심 맛나게 드세요~ Seony님은 이따가 저녁 맛나게 드시고요
<samahui_TP> 밥먹고 오겠습니다
<Seony^TP> 맛나게 드세요
<samahui_TP> 넵
<samahui_> Àú³á¿¡ »ï°èÅÁ ¾à¼Ó Àâ¾Æ ³ù´Âµð Á¡½ÉÀ¸·Îµµ ¹Ý°èÅÁ ¸Ô°í ¿Ô½À´Ï´Ù
<samahui_> ±×³ªÀú³ª À̳ðÀÇ »ï°èÅÁÀº ÇÑÇØÇÑÇØ °¡°ÝÀλóÀ» Çϴ±º¿ä
<samahui_> 10000¾ð ³ÑÀºÁö¾ðÁ¦¶ó°í 12000¾ðµµ ³Ñ¾î¼­¼­ ´õ ¿Ã¶ó°¥ ±â¼¼³»¿ä
<Seony^TP> samahui_, 인코딩 잘못된거 같네요
<samahui_> Áö±Ýµµ ±×·±°¡¿ä?
<Seony^TP> 마찬가진데요
<samahui> 개발용 보드에 안드로이드 올려놓은건데 뭔가 이상하군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 테스트
<Seony^TP> 모바일이었군요
<samahui_> 넵
<Seony^TP> 이번엔 둘다 잘 보이네요
<samahui_> 모바일입니다
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 인코딩이 잘못되어있었는데 껐다 켜지않으면 변경적용이 안되는군요
<samahui_> 삼계탕 저녁약속하고서는 반계탕시켜먹었습니다. 웃긴게삼계탕가격이 천정부지로 올라서 저렴한곳 찾아서 시켜먹었더니 가격이 저렴한 이유가 삼계탕이 아니라 반계탕이 왔군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 삼계탕 가격이 버릇없이 오르고 있습니다. 닭갑도 싼디 한번 올리면 내릴 생각 안하다가 뭔일만 생기면 그핑게로올려대는군요
<samahui> 그나저나 점심저녁 둘다 삼계탕 먹겠군요
<samahui> 내일은 닭날개가 날지도 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/column/column_view.asp?artice_id=20140718084925&type=xml
<DarkCircle> 괜찮네요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 근데 묘봇어디로갔지 -_-
<DarkCircle> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/column/column_view.asp?artice_id=20140718084925&type=xml
<myobot> [링크 제목] 프로그래머에게 자격증은 모욕이다 - 지디넷코리아
<samahui> 옳은소리군요
<Seony^TP> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> myoboot도 휴가가야죠
<Seony^TP> 반대의 입장에서 볼 땐 옳지않다고 생각하는 분들이 많더라구요
<samahui> 인사권한을 가진 입장에서 보면 평가할 잣대가 없다보니 자격증이나 학력을 신경쓰죠
<samahui> 하지만 현실에서 일하는 입장에서는 자신이 쌓아놓은 실력을 자격증 만으로 평가받기에는 좀 억울하고요
<Seony^TP> 간판 좋은 대학이면 전공 상관없이 무조건 입학하려는 그간의 전통 때문에 생긴 일이죠 뭐...
<Seony^TP> 여기서는 전공이 다르면 아예 취업이 안되거든요
<DarkCircle> 제 경험상 기술사 같은거라든가 좀 하드코어한 자격증 아니면 대부분 자격증이 악세사리로 달리는 경우가 대부분인걸 봐서 ..
<DarkCircle> 제값하는 자격증일수록 난이도가 꽤 높고 합격률도 꽤 낮은편이고 돈값도 비싸더군요
<Seony^TP> 그렇죠...
<samahui_> 가방을 뒤지다 새마을금고 출자금통장을 찾았습니다. 얼마전에 지인 부탁으로 하나만들었는디 까맣게 잊고 있었넨요
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ 500만냥이뭍힌 복권 찾은 기분이네요. 냉큰 찾아와야징 ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> Seony^TP: 님  일체형보드나 cpu따로 보드 따로로 해서 제가 직접 조립하게 나오는 제품은 없는거죠?
<monos> Seony^TP: 집에 오래된 sata2 하드 남는거랑 안쓰는 파워도 있고 구형 케이스도 있네요
<Seony^TP> 베어본 같은거 말씀하시는 건가요?
<monos> 네 있는거 같네요
<monos> 베어본은 nuc 너무 비싸요
<monos> 인텔 베어본은 성능은 괜찮은거 같은데 가격이 arm보다 더 비싸네요
<monos> 제일 좋은거는 역시 자작 메인보드랑 시피유 구매해서 자작하는게 제일 좋은거 같네요
<monos> 대신 전력이 더 많이 먹는게 슬픈 현실
<Seony^TP> 저는 개인적으로 베어본은 싫어해서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 아톰 달린 컴퓨터들도 별로 안좋아합니다
<monos> 네
<monos> 저전력이라 전 마음에 드네요
<monos> 베이트레일 vs 카비니 둘중에 멀로 조립할지 고민중이네요
<Seony^TP> samahui, 말레이항공 음모론 나왔네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^TP> 해당 여객기에 세계 에이즈 전문가들이 여럿 탑승 중이었답니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 말레이항공 음모론이요?
<Seony^TP> 네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony^TP> 국제 에이즈 회의는 취소될 가능성이 높아졌다네요
<samahui_> 그와중에 비행기 놓쳐서살아난 여성분 인터뷰도올라왔군요
<Seony^TP> 헐... 운을 타고났네요
<Seony^TP> 비행기 놓치는게 어지간히 실수하지 않는이상 일어나기 어려운 일인데 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 그 여성은 앞으로 데스티네이션영화는 못보겠군요
<Seony^TP> 그러게요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 밤샘해서 피곤도하고 일찍퇴근해버려야겠네요
<samahui> 저녁 약속도 있고 이래저래 주말을 즐기러 가야죠
<samahui> 이번 주말에는 기필코~ 푸욱 쉬어야 겠어요. 농구나 한게임하고 나머지는 그냥 뒹굴뒹굴 잠이나 자야겠네요
<samahui> 불금 행복하게 보내시고 주말 즐겁게들 보내세요 ~
<samahui> 전 이만 퇴근합니다 ㅋㅋ 기쁘군요. 돈도 생기고 시간도 생기고 즐거운 주말이 되겠네요ㅎ
<samahui_> 조기 퇴근 좀 하나 했더니 실패네요
<samahui_> 적군에게 잡혔어요 ㅜㅜ
<helpwificonnecti> d
<helpwificonnecti> 안녕
<helpwificonnecti> 하세요
<helpwificonnecti> 현재 와이파이 설정문제로 약 1주일정도 고생하고 있습니다.
<helpwificonnecti> 이게 우분투 Desktop이면 networkmanager가 알아서 잘 잡아주고 GUI라 설정하기도 편한데요..
<helpwificonnecti> 우분투 server로 설치해서, 인터넷 연결이 안된 상태라, 커맨드로 잡아야 되는 환경이라 힘듭니다. 게다가 와이파이도 학교 와이파이라서 WPA2 enterprise이구, passphrase key도 모르는 상태구요.
<helpwificonnecti> 대부분 wifi검색해보면 아이디는 필요없이 essid랑 비밀번호만 설정해주면 연결이 되는 식인데, 학교 와이파이라 좀 달라서 그런지, 학교꺼는 학생번호를 아이디로 입력하고, 비밀번호를 입력해야되거든요.
<helpwificonnecti> 그리고 essid는 학생번호가 아니고 학교 이름(와이파이 이름)이라서. . . 어떻게 해야될지 모르겠습니다.
<helpwificonnecti> passphrase key를 모른다는게 가장 큰거같은데, 다른 와이파이랑 다르게 학번도 입력해야되고 비번도 입력해야한다는것도 다른 점이라, 검색해도 정보를 얻기가 힘듭니다.
<samahui> 무선랜카드는 설치되어있고 활성화도 되어있는건가요?
<helpwificonnecti> 네 그렇습니다. 답변해주셔서 감사합니다. iwconfig 나 ifconfig로 하면 wlan0이 잘 잡힙니다.
<helpwificonnecti> iwlist wlan0 scan|more 해두, 와이파이가 잘 활성화 되어있습니다.
<samahui> 혹시 학교 wifi가 보이나요 ?
<helpwificonnecti> 콘솔창으로 iwlist wlan0 scan|more 하면 학교 wifi가 보입니다.
<samahui> iwlist wlan0 scan|more 했을때 보이면
<samahui> /etc/network/interfaces 파일을 수정해서 해당 wifi  ssid랑 패스워드 넣어주고
<samahui> 네트워크 설정 리셋시켜주면 잡을껀데요
<helpwificonnecti> ssid라고 하면 와이파이 이름 말씀하시는 건가요?
<samahui> Seony :퇴근하셨군요
<samahui> nn
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 네
<samahui> 도망가다 잡혀서 일하고 있어요
<samahui> 부럽습니다
<samahui> 네
<helpwificonnecti> GUI로 할때는 학번도 입력해야 와이파이가 원래 잡혔는데,
<helpwificonnecti> 학번은 어디다가 입력하나요? 와이파이 ID요.
<samahui> 해당 대학 접속 방식을 알아야 겠네요
<helpwificonnecti> 예.. ㅠㅠ 그런데 지금 담당자가 월요일까지 휴가라고 해서 혼자 해보고 있습니다.
<helpwificonnecti> 접속방식은 WPA2 enterrpise입니다.
<helpwificonnecti> EAP방식이라고 해야하나? GUI로 잡았을때 'LEAP'으로 설정해주니, 와이파이가 잘 잡혔어요.
<helpwificonnecti> ip설정은 DHCP입니다.
<samahui> essid 뒤에 학번 넣으면 되겠네요
<helpwificonnecti> essid 와이파이이름 학번
<helpwificonnecti> 이렇게 하라는건가용?
<samahui> wpa-ssid 와이파이이름
<samahui> wpa-key_mgmt 학번 이런식으로요
<samahui> wpa-psk 패스워드
<helpwificonnecti> 시도해보고 성공적이면 말씀드릴게요.
<samahui> 어려우시면 그냥 network-manage-gnome 을 설치해버리세요
<helpwificonnecti> 인터넷이 안되서 설치가 안되잖아요
<samahui> 아!
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 랜선도 없어요?
<helpwificonnecti> 정말..저런 답변 많더라구요
<helpwificonnecti> 예 아쉽게도 ..
<samahui> 건투를 빕니다
<samahui> 꼭 성공하시길...
<helpwificonnecti> 혹시 802.1x가 무엇을 의미하는지 아시나요? ...
<samahui> 프로토콜이요
<samahui> 전 잠시 자리 비웁니다
<helpwificonnecti> 알려주셔서 감사합니다.
<Seony> 키캡 샀습니다 ㅋ  http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/hjkl.jpg
<Seony> 어랏 퍼미션이...
<helpwificonnecti> 이쁘네요
<Seony> 그동안 vim 전용 키캡을 찾아다녔거든요
<Seony> samahui, http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/hjkl.jpg ㅎㅎ
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/jpeg
<samahui> 아.. 안본겁니다
<samahui> esc가 vim이군요
<samahui> 안부러워욧!!!!
<samahui> ì·»
<Seony> esc는 산지 꽤 됐는데 못보셨었군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 봤었는데 눈에 뛰어요
<Seony> 오늘은 HJKL 보여드릴려고 찍은 거에요
<samahui> 다른창이 가리고 있어서 못봤어요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 기계식 키보드 쓰시면 사드리고 싶은데 ㅋ
<samahui> 브라우져가 떴는데 뒤에 떠서 작업하던 창에 가려있네요 ㅋ
<samahui> 기계식은 쓰는데 특이한 놈들만 써서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 사람이 보편적인건 따라가야 되는건가 싶어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 이번에는 정말 도망가야겠습니다
<samahui> 졸리고 힘들고
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  얼른 들어가세요
<samahui> 거기다 소화도 안되고 저녁 약속도 있고
<samahui> 돈도 생기고 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 넵 적군이 없을때 가버려야죠
<Seony> 그럼 어서 불금을...
<samahui> 통장을 찾았는데 500만냥 넣어놓은 출자금통장을 찾았어요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 헐... 500만원이면...
<samahui> 부탁받고 만들었다가 까맣게~ 잊고 있었네요
<Seony> 한두푼이 아니네요
<samahui> 뭐살가 생각중입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 어서 들어가세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 없을때 후다닥 가야죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 나중에 뵈요
<Seony> 저도 잠시.  넵
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 퇴근했습니다
<samahui> 약속장소에서 사람기다리기 중입니다
<Seony> 와이프 기다리세요?
<samahui> 일찍 퇴근한건 좋은데 실수가 약속상대방 퇴근 시간을 생각하지 않았군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 넵  ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 영화사라 맘대로 나올 수 있다더니 일때문에 못나온데요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 기다려야죠 별수 없으니
<samahui> 자주 가던 커피숍이 몇 일 사이에 사라졌어요 ^^;; 모아놓은 포인트는 어디에 써야 할까요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony>  gjf...
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<monos> samahui: 님 항상 노트북을 가지고 다니세요?
<GarlicChicken> 흠
<GarlicChicken> 그 커피숍이 개인 운영 가게인가요 ?ㅅ? 대리점 같은 건가요?
<samahui> monos: 네 항상 가지고 다녀요
<samahui> 스타벅스요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<monos> 요즘 노트북은 와이파이도 다 되죠?
<samahui> 개인가계면 그러려니 하려는데 이건 뭐 생까도 못한곳이 사라졌네요
<monos> 유선랜 + 무선랜 두개다 장착되어 있어서
<samahui> 아니면 내부 수리만 하는건지도 모르죠
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 다되고 전 고비칩이란걸 달아서
<samahui> 핸폰과 같은 데이터 통신도 가능합니다
<samahui> 즉 폰터지면 컴 무선도 터집니다
<monos> 좋네여
<monos> 요즘 LTE-A라고 해서
<samahui> 그래도 항상 커피숍 무료 와이파이를 이용하죠 ㅎㅎ;
<monos> 무선 인터넷이 엄청 빠르던데
<samahui> 제꺼는 그리 빠른 놈은 아니지만... 폰의 LTE-A를 테더링으로 잡으면 빠르죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> samahui: 어딜가나 기다리면서 지겨울 일은 없겠네요.
<samahui> 어딜가나 가지고 다니는건 어느순간 막혔던 일이 머리속에 그려지거나 혹은 기록하고 싶은 아이디어나 이야기를 그때그때 기록하는걸 좋아하거든요
<samahui> 예전에는 메모장을 들고 다녔었는데 그냥 노트북에 바로바로 구현하니까 편하더라고요
<samahui> 버릇이죠
<samahui> 슬슬 퇴근들 준비하세요. 더운 복날 삼계탕과 함께 뜨거운~ 불금을 보내셔야죠
<samahui> 그나저나 유명 삼계탕집으로 잡아놨는데 사람이 너무 많아서 예약은 안받는다고 예약 취소한다고 통보하고 하는군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 가서 기다리다 먹어야 겠네요
<samahui> 혹시 이곳에 계신 분들은 저처럼 우분투에서 root개정 활성화 하고 사용하시나요?
<GarlicChicken> 먹지도 못하는 동족 따위 -ㅅ- ..
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<GarlicChicken> 우분투는 아니지만 root 계정을 애용*-ㅅ-*합니다
<Seony> samahui: 아뇨
<samahui> 드시면 동족살해군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> Seony님은 보안땜시 활성화 안시키시는건가요?
<GarlicChicken> 동족은 이미 살해되어 나오기 때문에 'ㅅ'a ...
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 동족 섭취군요
<Seony> 혹시 모르니깐요
<GarlicChicken> 근데 동족 섭취를 못해요 'ㅅ'
<GarlicChicken> 배가아푸 ...
<GarlicChicken> 먹으면 닥고기가 위장에서 강강술래를 추다가
<samahui> 마늘을 많이 넣어서 드세요 ㅋ
<GarlicChicken> 붕가붕가댄스를 ..
<GarlicChicken> 해봤는데 (...)
<samahui> 솔직히 오늘 마눌님이 드시고 싶다고 해서 삼계탕 먹는데 전 그냥 치킨뜯고 싶어요
<GarlicChicken> 3년전에 위장에서 노아의 방주급 대재앙이 (...)
<samahui> 강아지들이 닭먹으면 위장이 않좋다는 소문이 있죠
<samahui> 뼈가 위장을 파고든다는건 알았었는데 고기도 별로 않좋다더군요... 하지만 시중에 나온 강아지용 간식 대부분이 닭이라는 사실은 어찌된걸까요
<samahui> GarlicChicken: 닭고기 알러지세요?
<samahui> 울 마눌님은 갑강류 알러지인데
<GarlicChicken> 닭고기는 ...
<GarlicChicken> 알러지란게 없더라고요 ㄱ-
<samahui> 전 땅콩 알레르기 ㅜㅜ
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<GarlicChicken> 알러지 반응 리스트를 얼마전에 받아봤는데
<samahui> 심하지 않아서 다행이죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 혹시 계시나요?
<samahui> 오랜만에 뵙습니다
<samahui> 네 저기 어딘가 계세요
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<GarlicChicken> 닭고기는 애초에 알러지 반응 목록에 없 ...
<Ferendevelop> samahui: 네. 오랜만입니다~
<samahui> 잘 떠오르지는 ... 앗 떠올랐다
<Ferendevelop> Seony: Code Intelligence 아시죠?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<samahui> 닭고기 자체는 없을지라도 기름에 대한 알러지는 있을수도 있죠
<samahui> 알러지라기보단 소화불량이요
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 혹시 C 언어 Code Intelligence를 사용할 수 있는 플러그인이 있을까요? (ST2)
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 검색해도 안 보이네요..
<GarlicChicken> Ferendevelop, <- Poke!
<GarlicChicken> Ferendevelop, <- Poke!
<GarlicChicken> Ferendevelop, <- Poke!
<GarlicChicken> Ferendevelop, <- Poke!
<Seony> C언어를 안해서 잘 모르겠네
<Ferendevelop> GarlicChicken: ?
<GarlicChicken> 소화 불량을 넘어서 ... 위장이 ㅡ,.ㅡ ... 뭐라 해야 하지
<GarlicChicken> 수압이 올라가면서
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 이런이런ㅠㅠ 알겠습니다.
<Ferendevelop> GarlicChicken: Poke 뭐에요?
<GarlicChicken> 뒤로 푸와아아아앙! 하는 소리와 함께 변기통 폭발 직전의 소리.
<Seony> Ferendevelop: 검색해보면 되잖아
<GarlicChicken> 가 같이 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<samahui> 기름을 안받아들이다니 날씬하시겠군요
<GarlicChicken> 그래서 닥을 못먹습니다.
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 찾아봤는데 안 보이네요ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 전 기름맛에 둔감해서 기름을 많이 먹게되죠
<GarlicChicken> 오히려 돼지고기 소고기는 잘먹어요
<samahui> 결국 배가 뽈록~
<GarlicChicken> 오리고기를 못먹 ...
<Seony> Ferendevelop: st2 플러그인이 수천개인데, 없을리가 없지
<samahui> 저도 오리고기는 별로예요
<GarlicChicken> 새고기는 다 못먹 (...)
<samahui> 특히 훈제
<GarlicChicken> 기름 완전히 빼서 먹어도 되겠지 했다가
<samahui> 구워먹거나 탕으로 먹는건 좋은데 이상하게 훈제가 입에 안맞더라고요
<GarlicChicken> 하루는 변비로 고생했지요
<samahui> 흠 그렇군요
<samahui> 고생이 많으시겠어요
<GarlicChicken> 그래서 닥고기가 들어있는걸 보면 ...
<Ferendevelop> Seony: ST2 C (Language) Code Intelligence라고 키워드를 쳤는데 키워드 문제일까요..
<GarlicChicken> 그냥 무덤덤하게 -ㅅ- ...
<samahui> 복날에는 닭대신 다른 고기로라도 몸보신하세요
<GarlicChicken> 이런날에는
<samahui> 키워서 먹지 않는 그 무엇!도 있죠
<GarlicChicken> 와퍼로 (...)
<GarlicChicken>  (!!)
<Seony> Ferendevelop: 플러그인 웹사이트에서는?
<Ferendevelop> Seony: C Intelli 라고 검색했는데 마땅한게 없네요..
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 앗! 찾았어요!
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 태그 기능이 여태껏 몰랐는데 "#language syntax'로 들어가니깐 보이네요ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> Seony, 감사합니다!
<samahui> 질문하다가 스스로 해결하시는군요... 바른 자세예요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 시간 다되도 나오지 않는 마눌님...
<samahui> 일찍 나온 보람이 없네요
<samahui> 이번에는 진짜 가볼께요. 마눌님 나오셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 즐거운 주말되세요
<commaniakr> 나녕하세요
<commaniakr> 안녕하세요
<Nymph> commaniakr: 안녕하세요~
<commaniakr> 여기는 대부분
<commaniakr> 서버컴에 아얄씨 돌려놓고
<commaniakr> 잠수타시는 분들같아요
<Nymph> 그러시는분도 있고, 저처럼 컴터 할때만 접속해놓고 딴일 하시는분도 있구요.
<commaniakr_> 아니 내가 퇴장이라니
<commaniakr_> 아... 연결이 끊겼었는데 지금까지 접속중인걸로 인식되고 있었군요.
<commaniakr_> 재접속하니 이제서야 인지하고 이전 접속이 종료...
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-19
<autowiz> 하이요
<cheayuncho> 일거리 하나 끝내버렸네요 시작부터 잘못된 단추라서 정말 버거웠네요...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> PM이라던 SM잘못만나면 얼마나 고생하는지 반년이 넘는 시간동안 몸소 느끼었네요...
<cheayuncho> 아직 매듭을 완벽히 진것은 아니라서 조금은 걱정되네요... ㅎㅎ..
<Seony> 군대 가면 뼈가 저리도록 느끼게 되죠
<cheayuncho> 생각해보니 아직군대라는것도 남았군요... 일단 전 질환이 있어서 면제내지 공익일것같긴하지만요...
<cheayuncho> 피곤하네요 당장 내일 9시에 일어나야하는데..흡...
<Seony> 집에다 vlan을 세팅하려니 너무 오바 같군요..
<cheayuncho> vlan이라... 전 VPN이긴한데 사설 망세팅을 집안 라우터로 묶어놓아서 VPN접속시 집안 장비들을 접속할수있게 셋팅해놓았어요
<cheayuncho> VPN서버가 일종의 집안 사설망의 브릿지 역활할수있게...
<Seony> vpn이랑 vlan은 다른 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> vLan은 Layer2 기반의 로드 밸런싱공부한다고 한번 해보았던게 전부였었네요..ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-20
<autowiz> 산다는게 참어려운거 같습니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안좋은 일이 있었나보네요
<ihavnoth> 2013 천룡팔부 보고 있는데 여자 주인공들 미모가 착하네요
<Seony> 영화인가봐요
<ihavnoth> 드라마에요
<ihavnoth> 10년만에 나왔다고 하네요
<Seony> 그렇군요... 저는 티비는 되도록이면 안볼려고 해서 별로 아는게 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 2003년 천룡팔부에서 유역비가 이쁘게 나왔죠^.^
<ihavnoth> 수퍼주니어 멤버가 주인공중 한명인거 보면 중국에서 인기가 많긴하나봐요
<Seony> 아~
<ihavnoth> 슈퍼주니어군요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 김용 소설 별로 안좋아하시나보군요
<Seony> 영웅문 1,2,3부만 읽었어요
<ihavnoth> 네
<Seony> 계속 읽다보니 비슷비슷하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 천룡팔부는 영웅문 바로 전 배경이에요
<Seony> 아~ 그렇군요..
<Seony> 개인적으로 신조협려 재밌게 읽었어요
<Seony> 그러고보니 군대에서 읽었네요
<ihavnoth> 소설도 재미 있지만 드라마로 보는것도 재미 있어요
<ihavnoth> 여배우들이 이쁘거든요
<ihavnoth> 내용은 거의 100% 동일하고요
<Seony> 책이랑 똑같이 영화 만드는 것도 능력인 것 같아요
<Seony> 저는, 해리포터 1편 처음 나왔을 때 정말 깜짝 놀랐거든요
<Seony> 머리 속으로 상상하던 것들이 정말로 화면으로 펼쳐져서요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 중국 드라마의 매력 중에 하나가(역사 배경 드라마)
<ihavnoth> 10년에 한번씩 계속 나오는대도
<ihavnoth> 재미있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 신조협려 2006 보셨으면 거기 소용녀도 유역비네요
<Seony> 에피카 듣고있는데,  좋네요
<ihavnoth> 에피카가 프로그램이죠?
<Seony> 아뇨  헤비메탈 음악이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여성보컬인데, 연악한 음색의 보이스에, 대조되는 데스메탈 보컬을 잘 섞었네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://grooveshark.com/#!/album/Design+Your+Universe/3519337
<myobot> [링크 제목] Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music
<Seony> 제가 좀 메탈빠라... ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> KCSC Warning 뜨네요
<Seony> 그래요?  미국에선 무지 유명한 사이트인데...
<ihavnoth> 불법 유해 정보(사이트)에 대한 차단 안내라고
<Seony> 무료로 음악을 들을 수 있는 사이트거든요
<ihavnoth> 불법인가요?
<Seony> 유해정보가 전혀 없는데..
<Seony> 아뇨 불법 아니에요
<Seony> 상당히 유명한 곳이에요.  무료 음악 스트리밍 사이트 중에서 상위권에 들어가는 사이트죠...
<ihavnoth> 웃긴게 사이트 운영자 이의 신청 안내는 있는데
<ihavnoth> 사용자가 이의신청하는 안내는 없네요
<Seony> http://slownews.kr/15204
<myobot> [링크 제목] ‘그루브샤크’는 어떻게 차단되었나: 침해정보심의팀 일문일답 | 슬로우뉴스
<Seony> 제가 알고있던 것과는 좀 다른가보네요.  근데, 여기서는 접속이 잘 되니...
<Seony> 사실 저는 스트리밍 사이트는 이용을 안하거든요.
<Seony> 음악은 무조건 씨디 사서...
<ihavnoth> IFPI에서 요청했군요
<ihavnoth> 국제은반산업협회
<ihavnoth> 우투브 내용이 재미있네요
<ihavnoth> Youtube가 차단 안당한 이유가... 저자권자가 요청한적이 없어서라네요
<Seony> 야식으로 타코벨 폭풍섭취 하고 왔습니다 ㅎ
<autowiz> 오오 맛있게생겼네요
<Seony> 멕시칸 음식인데 무지 맛있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 츄릅 딱 배고픈 타이밍인데 말이지요.
<autowiz> 유투브에도 안올라가면 홍보가 안될까봐 그러는건지 , 유투브는 나름 적극적으로 다운 못받도록 노력했다고 그러는건지는 모르겠습니다만.
<autowiz> 뭐 나중엔 네이버나 다음 카페도 막힐지도 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> hp ServiceRequest 코드로 해당 버그 증상 조회할려면 어떻게 해야할까요?
<autowiz> 머리가 나쁜건지 찾아보기가 힘드네요
<GarlicChicken> 전 타코벨 맛 없던데 ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<GarlicChicken> 소스만 좀 ... 어후 어떻게 하면 ㄱ- ...
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 까 피터님~~ 부비부비
<autowiz> HP-UX 장비들 쓰기만 해봤지 심각하게 디버깅 안해보다가 , 이번에 하게 되서 힘드네요 ㅠ.ㅜ
<autowiz> 10대나 20대 같았으면 재미있다고 달려들었을거 같은데
<ipeter> 어엇
<ipeter> 써니님 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 오토위즈님!!!!
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> 오늘은 혹성탈출보고 땡까 땡까 놀았네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 할건 많은데 말이죠
<ipeter> 전 이만 가보겠습니다!
<ipeter> 나중에 또 뵈어요!
<autowiz> 잘 자요~~
<autowiz> 좋은 하루들 되세요~~
<autowiz> 출장 고고싱~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-13
<jun> 안녕하세요~~~
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<jun> 비가 부슬부슬오는게.. 태풍왔다고는 느껴지지 않네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> af
<ipeter> excutable jar파일을 다운 받았는데, 저녀석을 PATH에 경로 잡으면 alias로 설정을 해줘야 실행이 편하게 되지요?
<ipeter> java -jar filename.jar요렇게요.
<ipeter> 보통 어떻게 구성을 해야할까요?
<PotatoGim> 별칭을 만들어주면 제일 간편하죠. 아니면 쉘 함수를 만드셔도 되구요.
<ipeter> 네네 감사합니다!!! =)
<jun> 오늘은 정말 썰렁한 챗방이네요;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 원래 그래요
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ... 다들 월요병에 시달리시는...
<jun> 저도 오늘 심각하게 월요병에 시달리고 있어요 ㅜㅜ
<jun> 그래서 뭔가 재밌는거리를 찾고 있는데.. 힘드네요...
<jun> 요새 집에선 Elementary OS 가지고 노는 재미가 있는데.. 회사 나오면 따로 재미있는꺼리가 없네요;;;
<ipeter> 현재 jar파일을 /opt/gsea/gsea.jar에 존재하고,
<ipeter>  ㅇㅇㅇ /usr/bin/gsea -> /opt/gsea/gsea.jar
<ipeter> 이렇게 소프트 링크를 걸어놓았습니다.
<ipeter> alias에서 gsea='java -jar gsea'라고 해놨는데
<ipeter> Error: Unable to access jarfile gsea
<ipeter> aptpwlrk Emspdy.
<ipeter> 이런 메세지가 뜨네요. 뭐가 문제일까요?
<jun> jar파일로 그렇게 링크가 가능한가요..? 명령어가 안먹을것 같은데;;;;
<jun> 그냥 alias로 gsea='java -jar /opt/gsea/gsea.jar' 풀경로로 잡아주시는게 어떠실런지요...
<ipeter> 아..그런가요?
<ipeter> 그럼 좋은 방법이 뭐 없을까요?
<ipeter> 아하!!!!
<jun> gsea.jar 를 'java -jar gsea.jar' 로만 쓰실껀가요?
<ipeter> 감사합니다!
<jun> ..???
<ipeter> 제가 많이 경험이 없어서
<ipeter> 일단 그렇게만 사용할 예정입니다.
<ipeter> =)
<jun> 저도 경험이 많이 없어서;;;;;;;;ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> root에게 alias설정해주려면 /root/.profile이나 .bashrc에 하면 되겠죠?
<jun> root에서 설정을 하면 root계정에서만 alias가 먹을 텐데요;;;
<jun> 타 계정에선 안쓰신다면 그렇게 하시면 됩니다.
<ipeter> 그럼 /etc/에다 설정해놓으면 다 먹겠죠?
<jun> ??????????????????????
<ipeter> etc/profile이요
<jun> alias는 각 계정마다 profile에 주워질 수 있기 대문에 위치는 중요하지 않습니다.
<jun> 모든 계정에서 alias 동일 설정을 쓰시려면... 음....
<ipeter> 음...ㅠ
<jun> 계정마다 alias설정을 다 걸어주던가.. 아님 아까 gsea.jar 를 실행하는 실행스크립트를 /usr/bin/에 등록해주시는 방법이 있을것 같네요
<jun> 모든 계정에서 사용하시려면 스크립트를 등록해서 /usr/bin에 넣어두면 어느계정에서든지 실행하실 수 있을겁니다.
<ipeter> .sh파일로 만들어서요?
<jun> 네
<ipeter> 스크립트를 짜는것 확인해보고 만들어보겠습니다.
<ipeter> jun: 정말 감사합니다..!
<jun> Seony님 오셨사옵니까!!!
<Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 게임하다 잠깐 왔어요
<jun> 오호~~~ 오늘은 어떤 게임을..??
<jun> 위쳐 끝판 보신거예요?
<Seony> 위쳐는 엔딩 본지 이미 오래됐어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사이드퀘까지 전부 다 해서 100시간 했습니다
<jun> 크헉.. 100시간;;
<Seony> 지금 데스티니 하고있어요.  이게 MMO처럼 온라인으로 계속 할 수 있는 거라서 선택했죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 데스티니?
<Seony> 헤일로를 만들었던 제작사가, 마이크로소프트를 떠나고나서 만든 게임인데요,
<Seony> FPS 총질게임이면서 좀 뭐랄까 디아블로 하는 느낌이에요
<jun> 아하...
<Seony> 보스전 하면서 아이템도 좋은거 떨구는 식이구요,
<jun> FPS랑 RPG랑 결합된 장르네요?
<Seony> 방어구나 무기들도 업그레이드라는게 있어서, 이게 재미가 쏠쏠하네요...
<Seony> 네 약간 그래요.
<Seony> 6인 레이드도 되요
<jun> 저도 이런 게임을 좋아하는데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 뭔가 1렙부터도 컨트롤 많아야하는데... 그러면서 키우는재미가 있는...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 협동은 좋아하지만 PVP는 싫어해서요;;; 컨이 발컨이라;;;;
<Seony> 그래서 재밌어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> PVE 6인 레이드가 주요 컨텐츠에요
<jun> FPS를 좋아하는데.. 컨트롤이 정말 안되요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 오호~
<Seony> 저도 진짜 발컨이에요
<jun> 아.. Seony님이랑 이야기 나누면 지름신이 자꾸 머리위로 둥둥 떠다니는거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한국사람들 클랜이 있어서 거기 들어갔더니 어떤 분이 버스도 태워주시더라구요
<Seony> 근데 좀 뭐랄까, 레벨이 깡패는 아닌거 같더라구요
<jun> 플스나 엑박 지르는 그 순간... 부모님과 여자친구에게 무진장 시달릴꺼 같은데..... ㅡㅡ
<Seony> 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 부모님이 물건 구입하시는거까지... ㅎㅎ
<jun> 구입은 자유인데요
<jun> 제가 한번 빠지면 방콕형스타일이라서요;;
<jun> 원래라면 회사->집->회사->집 이순이어야 하는데
<Seony> 아~
<jun>  회시->방->회사->방 이렇게 변해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 그래도 뭐 취미생활인데...
<Seony> 그럴 때도 있고 저럴 때도 있는거죠...
<jun> 그런거 있잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎ 취미를 목숨걸고 하는 사람들 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 엄청 심각한 수준은 아니지만..저도 비슷한 과입니다 ㅎ
<Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ 그런거군요...
<Seony> 저는 잘 조절하는 편이에요
<jun> 저도 다행이라면 다행인건... 쉽게 질려요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 그래서 처음에는 우아아악~ 하고 불타오르다가 쉽게 가라앉죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음.... 그럼 뭐 괜찮으실 거 같은데요
<jun> 경쟁자가 있지 않는 한... 그렇게 불탈일은 없죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 다만.. 스포츠 취미같은경우는 장비욕이 별로 없어서;;;; ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 싼거 구입해서 한두번하다가 그냥 창고행..슝~
<Seony> 데스티니는, 제작사에서 앞으로 10년 동안 만들겠다고 한거라, 일단 앞으로도 10년은 할 수 있을거 같아요
<jun> 패키지로 확장팩을 계속 발매예정이라는 말씀이시죠?
<Seony> 네.  일단 기본 게임은 나온 상태에서 확장팩을 계속 발매하면서 연장해나가는 식이죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 처음 출시할 때부터 말도 많고 탈도 많았는데, 어찌됐든 이거 하는 사람들은 이것만 하더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 fts 진짜 못하는데, 재밌긴 재밌네요
<jun> 키보드랑 마우스를 쓰다가 패드를 쓰면.... 잘 따라갈수 있을까요..??? ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그건 첨에 좀 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임을 많이 해보면 익숙해져요
<pchero_work> 흠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 콘솔유저들 모두 다 패드로 하니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 피진에서 언젠가부터 갑자기 페북 메신져가 작동을 안하네요.
<jun> 으힝..? 전 피진에서 페북에 관련된 프로토콜이 없던데요;;
<pchero_work> XMPP 설정으로 사용이 가능했었어요.
<pchero_work> 그런데, 얼마전부터 갑자기 동작을 안하더라구요..
<jun> 으흠... 그렇군요
<jun> 한번 시도해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_id> 월요병은 훌훌 털어버리셨나요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 오늘 저녁에는 등갈비 찜을 해먹어봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 아직도 훌훌 못털고 죽어가고있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_id> 마법의 주문이라도 필요한 시점이군요 ^^
<jun> 크흠.. 피진에서 페북이 안뜨네요;;;
<jun> autowiz님 마법의 주문좀 걸어주세요!! ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 저만 오늘 챗방에서 계속 떠드는듯하네요...
<jun> 이상하게 월요병이.. 오래가네요
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 저도 퇴근시켜주세요
<samahui_ws> 모두 퇴근해버리시고 내일부터 쉬는걸로...
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 사직서를 내야하나요;;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 내일부터 영원히?
<bluedusk> 뭐 그럼 다른곳 찾아보면돼죠
<bluedusk> 저야 몸값도 싸고 할줄아는것도 없어서
<bluedusk> ....
<samahui_ws> 다름 함께 하신다면... 저도... 하고 싶지만 가족이 맘에 걸려 전 패스 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 블덕님께서 그렇게 말씀하시면..
<jun> 저는 고대로 막노동하러가야죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ...?
<bluedusk> 전 매일 막노동 하는데요
<jun> ㅡㅡ?
<bluedusk> 지금 왼쪽 팔이 아파 죽겠네요
<bluedusk> 오른쪽 팔목도 아프고
<jun> 무거운거 들고 다니신거예요?
<jun> 팔목이면...키보드 노동일듯한데요;;;
<samahui_ws> SI 한번 들어가셔야 아~! 이게 정말 막노동이구나 하죠
<autowiz_id> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_id> 갑들 횡포에 아 ㅠㅠ  생각만해도 짜증이 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 전 컴맹이라
<bluedusk> 횡포인지 아닌지도 몰겟어요
<autowiz_id> 집에서 쉬는데 불러내서 술마시고 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 걍 모든걸 버리고
<bluedusk> 무념무상의 경지에
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 저도 작년에 들어갔다가... 몸무게 앞자리가 두번바뀌었어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_id> 주말에 쉬는데 불러내서 술마시고 ㅠㅠ
<jun> 제대로 갑질인데요;;;
<jun> 전 담당자를 잘 만났나보네요... 술마시라고 부르진 않았으니...ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 전 대리때 갑의 아이를 위해 컴게임을 사갔었죠
<samahui_ws> 집으로
<samahui_ws> 아이스크림들과 함께 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 뭐... 요즘은 안하니 패스입니다
<jun> 아... 아직도 되게 심하구나...
<bluedusk> 어차피 전 그런거 안하니
<samahui_ws> 오래전이예요 ㅋ
<autowiz_id> 사마휘님도 상당하셨네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 지금은 연구소에 앉아서 부리는 위치인지라 갑질하고 있습니다 음취취취
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 사마휘님~ 등갈비 요리 좋은거 있나요..?  (요리는 사마휘님께 ㅎㅎ)
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 연구소
<bluedusk> 혹시 어디 연구소인지 여쭤봐도..
<samahui_ws> 심한거로 치면... 대리때 애돌본거 이외에 쓰레기통 뚜껑에 술받아마시기 등등이 있었죠
<samahui_ws> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 아! 회사내 연구소요 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 쓰레기통 뚜겅에 ......
<autowiz_id> 저는 회사에 갑질좀 해야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 음.. 같은 회사 연구소는 아니겠죠 솔마.;
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> autowiz_id:  아마 그럼 짤릴껄요?
<samahui_ws> 위험하니 밝히지는 맙시다 안그래도 저번에 걸렸었어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아항
<jun> 요새는 그렇게 갑질하는 분들이 많이 없죠..??
<samahui_ws> 직책이 높아도 아직 위에 몇명 도사리고 있어서 피해야죠
<samahui_ws> 요새는 예전만 못하지만... 그래도 갑질은 여전하죠
<samahui_ws> 안되면 피보는건 아래인디 맞춰줘야죠
<samahui_ws> 대놓고! 를 못할뿐이죠
<jun> 흠~
<samahui_ws> 은근슬쩍은 있죠
<samahui_ws> 예를들면 예전이면 어디 좋던데~ 갑시다 였다면... 요즘은 어디 아가씨가 이쁘다네요~ 정도로
<samahui_ws> ㅡ.,ㅡ;;
<samahui_ws> 비슷하군요
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 가자라는 말을 직접하는거랑 돌려하는거 정도의 차이인가요..?
<bluedusk> 어디 아가씨가 이쁘다네요 정도로 말햇는데
<samahui_ws> 갑시다는 안하네요 그냥 어디 아가씨가 이쁘다네요~ 헤헤 ... 근데 이번 감사때 제출할 서류는 가져오셨죠?
<bluedusk> 저처럼 눈치없이 아 그래요? 저도 함 가봐야겠네요 좋은 정보 감사합니다.
<samahui_ws> 정도로다가..
<bluedusk> 하면 어케 될까요?
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 같이가요~ 하던가... 서류 잘 준비하세요 하고 감사받겠죠
<samahui_ws> 그리고 ... 사업에서 제외 수순을...
<bluedusk> 어차피 전 영업이 아니라
<bluedusk> 상관없..
<bluedusk> 사업에서 제외되면 할일없어지니 좋은거아닌가요?!?!
<samahui_ws> 근데 SI는 보통 개발쪽에서 들어가니 저희도 영업아닌애들이 하고 있어요
<jun> 회사도 없어질수 있지 않을까요?
<bluedusk> 뭐 다른데 가야죠
<samahui_ws> 다만... 영업쪽 이사나 몇명 신입 뽑아서 넣쵸
<bluedusk> 저야 뭐 할줄아는것도 없고 몸값도 싼데
<samahui_ws> 전 몸값은 나가도 근수도 나가는데.. .어디 정육점이라도...
<samahui_ws> ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 아무데나 가면
<bluedusk> 아니 Ceph 성능이 너무 처참한데 이거 어카죠?
<samahui_ws> 더 분산시켜버리는... ㅎㅎ ;;
<bluedusk> ... 왠지
<bluedusk> 제가 컴맹이라 그런거 같아요
<bluedusk> 걍 냅둬야지
<bluedusk> 제가 쓸것도 아닌데
<samahui_ws> latency확인해서 밸런싱 잡아주세요
<samahui_ws> 아~졸려요... 삼계탕 먹었더니 오히려 피곤한건 뭘까요...
<samahui_ws> 복날인데 다들 몸보신들 잘하시고 오늘도 열심히 야근! 하시길...
<samahui_ws> 전 그만 퇴근합니다흐흐흐
<jun> 원래 좋은거 먹으면 한숨 자야 힘이 나지 않나요..?
<jun> 수고하셨습니다~
<samahui_ws> 내일뵈요~
<jun> 저도 이만물러나겠습니다~    수고하세요~
<pchero_work> 오늘 좀 많이 우울하네요...
<HolyKnight> 왜유
<HolyKnight> 통닭통닭
<pchero_work> 그동안 친하게 지내던 분들이 오늘 한국으로 가셨어요..
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 우울하니 통닭으로
<DarkCircle> ...
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_id> 즐거운 저녁 되세요~~
<HolyKnight> http://m.bobaedream.co.kr/board/bbs_view/strange/997967
<pchero_work> 제발 나와라~~ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 이거 웃기네요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ http://youtu.be/nGYgVUl4Eh8
<myball> hi
<myball> nice meet yu
<myball> taday i install ubuntu.
<Work^Seony> hi
<myball> hi nice to mee you
<Work^Seony> thanks
<myball> 일중독 선희? ㅎㅎ
<myball> 재밌네요...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<myball> 우분투 설치한후....꼭 10년전으로 돌아간느낌...
<myball> 네...안녕하세요 ^
<myball> 아 .. 다 좋은데...무선랜은 못잡았어요..ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어떤 버전 설치하셨어요?
<myball> 랩탑에서 무선랜 잡기가 정말 힘드네요...ㅎㅎ
<myball> 믿음직한 놈이라는...
<myball>  14.04 버전인데요..ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 보통 무선랜 칩셋에 따라 좀 다르긴 해요.  어떤건 설치하면 바로 잡기도 하죠.
<Work^Seony> 그러면 15.04로 다시 해보세요
<Work^Seony> 15.04가 최신이라서, 어쩌면 가능할 수도 있습니다
<myball> dell 못잡더라구요..ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 꼭 dell이라서 그런건 아닐 거에요.  저도 dell 노트북 여러대에 우분투 설치해봤는데, 대부분 잘 됐었거든요.
<myball> 포기했어요...: ndiswraper로 해보다가..ㅎ
<myball> ndiswrapper로 드라이버 까진 잡았는데요...설정은 자신이 없어서 포기햇어요
<myball> 저는 일반인이라서 이쪽 잘 몰라서요...일찌감치 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아, 제 말은, 15.04로 하시면 어쩌면 설치할 때부터 바로 인식할 수 있다는 얘기였어요 ㅎㅎ
<myball> 아...네..ㅎ 감사합니다. 조언 주셔서..
<Work^Seony> 15.04 라이브씨디로 부팅하셔서 무선랜 잡히는지 보시면 될 거에요
<myball> 그럼? 서버가 아니고 데탑도 그렇게 잡나요?
<myball> 저는 데스크탑 버전인데요?
<Work^Seony> 네 보통 데탑은 설치할 때부터 인식하죠...
<myball> 그래요? 잘 몰랐네요...ㅎ 함 해봐야겠네요...ㅎㅎ
<myball> 감사합니다. 제가 많이 몰라서요..ㅋ
<myball> 아..여기는 처음 방문인데...조용하네요...ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 지금 시간이 새벽 4시가 다되가니깐요...
<myball> 참여자들은 꽤 많네요
<Work^Seony> 이 시간까지 많은 분들이 챗하면, 일상 생활에 지장있죠 ㅎㅎ
<myball> 윈8.1 쓰다가 심심해서 우분투 멀티부팅했는데요....괜찮네요써보니깐..ㅎ
<myball> 물론..
<Work^Seony> 네 요즘 우분투는 괜찮아요.  저도 사무실에서는 우분투만 씁니다.
<myball> 일단 편의성, 디자인 맘에 드네요..
<myball> 속도는 솔직히 윈8.1 하고 비슷...ㅎ
<myball> 오전에 그놈으로 데탑환경 뱌꾸다가날려먹어서 오늘 좀 늦어졌네요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요.  그럴 땐 그냥 재설치를 하시는게 낫습니다 ㅎㅎ
<myball> 이것저것 해보니깐 재밌ㄴ요....ㅎ
<myball> 전 나이 좀 먹었어요..ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요.  우분투 쓰시는게 쉽지않으셨겠군요
<myball> 10년전에 레드햇 5.0 깔고 알짜리눅스도....
<myball> 그때는 그래픽카드 부터 잡는게 완전 노가닥..
<myball> 많이 좋아졌네요....설치환경이...솔직히 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 10년 전이면, 리눅스로만 치면 그렇게 오래되진 않은 거에요 ㅎㅎ.  저는 91년도부터 써왔는데, 그땐 진짜 심했어요
<myball> 반겨주셔서 감사합니다. 선희님!!
<myball> 와우!!
<Work^Seony> 선희가 아니라 그냥 "서니"라고 불러주시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<myball> 91년...ㅎ
<myball> 넵
<myball> 전 96년인가 그때 ...
<Work^Seony> 실례지만, 나이대가 어떻게 되세요?
<myball> 솔직히 리눅스로 뭘하나...막연한 생각을 가지고 깔아봤는데...
<myball> 저요? 40대 후반인데요...ㅎ
<myball> 40대 마지막 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여기에 비슷한 나이대분 몇분 계시거든요.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 여쭤봤습니다
<myball> 아...그러신가요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음 근데 지금은 안계시네요
<myball> 네....
<myball> 피시통신할때가 그립네요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이따 출근시간되면 오실 거에요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저도 피씨통신할 때가 재밌었어요
<myball> 네...나이대는 물어보지 않아도 대충..ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 당시 고등학생 때라 부모님 몰래 숨어서 새벽에 했거든요
<myball> 주로 한국분들인가요? 여기에...?
<myball> 네....그렇죠...**
<Work^Seony> 네 여기는 우분투 한국팀 전용 채팅방이라서, 거의 다 한국사람들만 있습니다
<Work^Seony> 여기 계신 분들 대부분이, 사무실에 접속한거 걸어놓은 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<myball> 가끔 들려야 겠습니다...맞아주셔서 감사드립니다. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 출근하시면 한두분씩 말 걸어오십니다
<Work^Seony> 아 네 별말씀을 ㅎㅎ
<myball> 안녕히 계세요...너무늦으셨당 ㅎㅎ
<myball> 늦은 시간이네요...ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 괜찮습니다 저는 일할 시간이라서요
<myball> 전 대전에 있어요....
<myball> 죄송하지만 서울이신가요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요.  저는 해외에 거주합니다
<myball> 지역이라도..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 미쿡 살아요
<myball> 와우~~
<myball> 미국에 사시면 전인지, 박인비 많이 응원부탁드립니다. 제대신요..ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아~ 넵 알겠습니다.
<myball> 바이...씨유 레이터...투머로우
<myball> ㅎㅎ
<myball> 안녕히...
<Work^Seony> 네 들어가세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-14
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 절대 화요일같지 않은 화요일이네요 ㅎㅎㅎ Seony님은 아직 월요일이시죠? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여긴 월요일 오후에요
<jun_> 화요일도 힘든데..아직 월요일이라니;;;;ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 괜찮아요.  월요일이라고 해봐야 뭐 딱히 다를게 없어서..
<jun_> ㅡㅡㅋㅋㅋㅋ 월요병에 안걸리셨나보네요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 월요병 생길만큼 일이 힘들지가 않아서... ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 큭;;;부럽사옵니다~ ㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://m.news.nate.com/view/20150713n51781?sect=its&list=rank&cate=interest
<jun_> cpu에 저장??? 그럼 USB들고 댕기면서 필요한곳에 결제하는건 없어지겠네요..?? 이게 좋아지는건지.. 나빠지는건지..
<jun_> 나빠지는쪽이라고 생각은 들지만.. 영;;;
<Work^Seony> 공인인증서 자체가 이미 구멍이 뚫려있는건데, 구멍뚫린걸 씨피유에 넣어봐야 마찬가지겠죠...
<jun_> 뭔가 대책아닌 대책만 나오는거 같은 현실;;;
<Work^Seony> 휴먼 브레인에 대한 소개영상입니다 https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=13&v=SwpJeiEHFn0
<Work^Seony> 목표가 2023년이라는데, 몇년 안남았네요
<jun_> 2023년이라... 8년 남았네요;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저
<bluedusk> 퇴근할래요
<bluedusk> 잘있어요
<jun_> 오~ 수고하셨습니다~
<samahui_tp> 수고하셨습니다
<samahui_tp> 퇴근 잘하세요
<crixer> http://m.newspost.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=14899
<crixer> ??????????????????????????????
<crixer> 진짜 퇴보하네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 과다노출시 벌금
<jun_> 진짜 강남에서 세금의 반이 걸릴수도 있겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 2013년 기사네요
<jun_> 크학! 낚였다!!!
<jun_> 블덕님 퇴근하신다더니...... 아직 계시네요..?
<crixer> 2013년 기사에요? ㅋㅋ 페북에 어떤분이 올려놓으셨길래 봤는데
<crixer> 2013년기사였다니
<bluedusk> 전 제꺼 vm에 irccloud로 접속해서 걍 보는건데요
<bluedusk> 24시간 접속해있는 비법
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 24시간 접속 비법이 공개됐네요 ㅎ
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋ 전 그냥 개인서버에 scren으로 접속해있어요
<PotatoGim> 오오.. IRCCloud라는 녀석은 첨 알았네요..
<PotatoGim> 아으... 웹 클라이언트 개발을 해보려는데 생각만큼 만만하지 않네요...
<jun_> 웨웨웨웨....웹 클라이언트!!!
<PotatoGim> Ajax도 첨 해보고...
<jun_> 전 들어만 봤어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아니 도대체 당연히 모를걸 왜 물어보는거여?
<bluedusk> 사람 간보는건가?
<PotatoGim> ...
<jun_> ...
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 다들 irc 챗방 들어오는 프로그램 뭐 쓰세요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<crixer> 전 irssi요
<jun_> irssi요?? 검색해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 터미널에서 작업하는것처럼 보이겠는데요..? ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 뭔가 깔삼한 챗프로그램이 없을까요..? ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 터미널에서 작업하긴하는데
<crixer> 테마가 있어서
<crixer> 잘 꾸미면 엄청예뻐요!
<crixer> bitlbee를 이용하면 트위터같은것도 볼 수있어요
<jun_> 오호!!!
<jun_> 그렇군요 ㅎ
<jason_kr> WeeChat 어때요?
<jason_kr> 정정
<jason_kr> WeeChat 어때요~
<jun_> WeeChat이요..? 또 검색해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 얘도 약간 터미널스타일인데요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 저는 weechat과 irssi 생각나는데로 교대로 쓰고 있죠
<samahui_tp> 작업하는척하기 좋은 놈들인지라..
<samahui_tp> 하지만 주력은 그냥 xchat이죠.. 아무래도 오래써와서 친숙해요;;
<samahui_tp> 혹은 pigin으로 ..
<samahui_tp> pidgin
<samahui_tp> 메신저 여러개 열어놓기 귀찮아서 pidgin에 네이트와 msn 그리고 irc묶어놓고 쓰죠
<jun_> 저는 뭔가 이쁜걸 찾다보니... 터미널스타일보다는 Xchat이 제일 좋은거 같네요
<jun_> 아하~
<jun_> pidgin이 참 별에별 기능이 다 있네요
<samahui_tp> 플러그인으로 쉽게 설정되니까요
<samahui_tp> 요즘은 네이트나 MSN등등 다 폰으로 해결보니 피진을 잘 안쓰게 되더군요
<samahui_tp> 켜놓기만 하는 정도입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<jun_> 으흠... 그렇군요..
<jun_> 피진을 더 해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 결국 채팅하는건 작업중에는 irssi나 weechat으로 가고 지금처럼 채팅용 노트북 따로 켜놓으면 그냥 xchat쓰죠
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 터미널 같아서 작업하는거 같아 보여서 좋긴 하네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 어차피 터미널에서 한글 올라오는거면
<bluedusk> 일하는건줄 알아요
<bluedusk> 걍 쓰세요
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> 퇴근합니다~ 다들 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요
<jun_> 저도 회식하러 출발합니다~ 모두 즐거운 시간보내세요
<lexlove> hi
<AT544> 질문 : 리브레 오피스 랑 마이크로 오피스로 문서를 작성할시 서로간의 파일을 인식할 수 있나요? 아님 다른 방법을 사용해 변환시켜야 하나요?
<LinDol> AT544, 리브레 오피스에서
<LinDol> 마으크로 오피스 문서 읽고, 그 형식 그대로 저장할 수 있어요 +_+
<LinDol> 단 100% 호환은 안될 수도 있어요
<AT544> 감사합니다
<lindol> 네 감사합니다. :)
<samahui_>  
<samahui_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_> Seony님 오랜만에 뵙네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 요즘 너무 바쁘다보니 뜸했스빈다
<samahui_> 습니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 네 오랫만이네요.  저번에 휴가가신다고 했던 이후로 첨 뵈는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 오늘 창고 정리한다는 소리를 밤에 듣고 새벽같이 나와서 모아놓은 TP들 정리중입니다
<Work^Seony> 집에 있는 창고요?
<samahui_> 네 휴가 잘 다녀오고 그대로 쌓인일 처리하며 지내고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 회사 창고요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 회사에 몰래 TP 몇대 가져다 놨죠ㅜㅜ 마눌님 눈 피해서
<Work^Seony> 아 회사창고...  근데 모아놓은 TP들이 회사 창고에 있나보네요
<Work^Seony> 아. 몰래... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 뫃아놓은거 다 처분시켜서 몇 대 살려두고 싶은거 가져다 놨죠
<samahui_> 저번에 회사 창고 정리때는 밖에 꺼내놨다가 그대로 누군가 들고가는 사단이 났었죠 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 헐... 회사 내에서요?
<samahui_> 네... 그래서 이번에는 제자리에 쌓아뒀습니다. 서버실쪽에 자리 만들어서 넣어둘까 심각히 고려중입니다
<Work^Seony> 기종이 오래된 거에요?
<samahui_> 아니면... 그냥 집으로 가져가야 되는디... 아내가 자고 있는때를 잘 노려서 하나하나 은근슬쩍 반입하는 방법밖에 안보이네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 네 클래식 모델들과 최신모델 썪여있습니다
<Work^Seony> 오래된거면, 회사에서 창고정리한다길래 가져왔다고 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 최신이라고 해봐야 i7 2세대 지만요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 7열키보드 모델들만 모으거든요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 버릴거 내가 갖겠다고 해서 달라고 했다고 하면 먹히지 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 딱 그런것도 다 처분시켜버렸어요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 흐... 회사에서는 창고정리, 집에서는 처분...  갈데가 없네요
<Work^Seony> 자동차 트렁크에 넣으세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 안그래도 차 트렁크에 옮겨놓고 새벽에 혹은 아침일찍 아기잘때 아내도 잠드니 그때를 노려야하지 않을까 싶습니다
<Work^Seony> 근데, 모아놓은걸 왜 처분하신대요?
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ 애 크는데 쓸일도 없으면서 자리만 차지한다고 버리려고 하더군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 48평에 단 셋이 살면서 자리없다니... ㅜㅜ 할 말이 없어요
<Work^Seony> 흠... 뭐 사람마다 다르겠지만, 솔직히 제 상식에서는 좀 이해가 안가네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 안방 서제 애기방 .. 그리고 남는방 창고로 쓰겠다는데 거길 옷방으로 꾸미겠다네요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 결혼한 부부 사이에서도 각자 자기만의 개인적인 시간도 필요하고, 개인적인 취미생활도 있어야하는건데...
<samahui_> 노트북은 죽어도 안건들겠다고 약속했는데 이게 깨지네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 제 유일한 수집질인디... 에휴
<Work^Seony> 저는 게임하는 부분에 대해서 제 와이프한테 그랬어요.  나한테 희생만 강요하지 마라.  나는 스트레스를 해소하기 위해서 개인적인 시간도 필요하고 개인적인 취미활동도 필요하다.  나는 희생만 하는 사람이 아니다 라고...
<samahui_> 해봐야 겨우 20대 조금 안되는데
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 나는 네 남편이지만, 남편이 다 와이프 말만 듣는 존재는 아니다 라고 했죠..
<samahui_> 이것도 다 처분하고 남은건디 ... 손댄다니 무섭네요
<samahui_> 게임은 오히려 저보다 아내가 잘하는지라 ... 게임으로는 뭐라 안해요
<samahui_> 게임은 ... 게임기를 동생님이 뿌려가서 문제죠...ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 그게, 게임은 걍 예를 든거구요, 놋북 모으시는게 취미니까 그걸 와이프한테 어필해보세요...
<samahui_> 어필하다 HP 엘리트북을 털렸죠...
<Work^Seony> 살아가면서 자신을 즐겁게 해줄 수 있는 무언가는 있어야죠..
<samahui_> 8760w라는 2세대 17인치 보델인데 ... 이거!!! 내가 좋아하는 모델이야 어때? 큼직하지 ~? 했다가.. 내가 쓸께... 자판도 넓고 화면도 큰게 쓰기 좋네.. 내놔!!!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래도 그건 "처분"당하진 않았잖아요
<samahui_> 그...그렇군요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼 그래서, 저는 상식적인 선에서 무리가 가지않는 범위의 취미생활은 편하게 하고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그래봐야, 게임하는거랑 음악씨디 모으는 거지만요...
<samahui_> 그건 비교적 갯수대비 용적이 적으니 그래도 용인받겠지만.. 노트북 20대는 좀 자리를 크게 차지하죠
<samahui_> 아! 점점 이해하고 있어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 이러다 스스로 버리는 날이 올지도 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 20대면, 수직으로 쌓아야 자리를 좀 덜 차지하겠네요
<samahui_> 아무튼 남은 노트북들 차 트렁크로 쿠션 센드위치 만들어서 넣어놔야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_> 안녕하세요~~
<razGon_MINILA> 매우 더운 날씨가 예상됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 날씨가 많이 더운가봐요
<razGon_MINILA> 부럽군요. 하와이..
<razGon_MINILA> 니가 가라 하와이! 하면 쌩큐할래요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 부럽긴요...  뭐 여기도 항상 좋진 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 오늘부터 다시 열대야 시작이겠네요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_MINILA> 그래도 야구 보는 맛에 삽니다. ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 어제 야구 잼났죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<samahui_> 탈보트 승 날려서 속상해하더군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 그래도 팀이 이겼으니 기분이 크게 나쁘지는 않겠지만요
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 롯데 스윕햇으면 해요.
<samahui_> 스왑할거 같습니다 지금 분위기로는
<razGon_MINILA> 린드블럼 안나오겟죠?
<samahui_> 휴식하고 나면 못하는 한화가 휴식 후 바로 이겼으니... 오늘이기고 내일이겨서 새 연승기록도 새우고 롯대도 스왑하고 하면 좋겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 아직 손아섭이 정신 못차릴떄.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 그러게요.
<samahui_> 손아섭 정신 계속 못차렸으면 좋겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 린드나와도 이깁니다 흐흐
<razGon_MINILA> 어제 맥북에어 새로 나온거 봣는데. 별루에요.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 맥북에어 신형 보셨어요?
<razGon_MINILA> 가볍고. 슬림하고, 심플하지만(?)
<Work^Seony> 전 못봤어요
<razGon_MINILA> 에 이마트에 있어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 키피치가 이전 버젼보다 별루에요.
<samahui_> 오호~ 이마트 ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 너무 낮아요.
<samahui_> 얇아질수록 키가 문제군요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<samahui_> 전 키보드 키감땜시 무조건 패스겠군요
<razGon_MINILA> 키피치를 나름 보존햇는데. 생각보다 별루.
<samahui_> 기존것도 부족하다 싶었는데 .. 그보다 낮아지면 흠... 종잇장 두드리는 기분이 날듯한데요
<razGon_MINILA> 꼼수로 오목 키보드를 생각햇지만 아니에요.
<razGon_MINILA> 이전 버전은 나름 괜찮았어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 펜타그래프에서 그정도 나오며ㅕㄴ 훌륭한거죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 덕분에 삼성이나 아수스나, 엘지나 다 그 키보드 쓰잖아요.ㅋ
<samahui_> 팬타에서 TP정도 나와야 훌륭한겁니다 흐흐
<razGon_MINILA> 놋북값도 올라갓지만요.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 그정도는 지금의 레노버도 못만들ㄹ지 않아요?
<samahui_> lg는 키감 의외로 좋게 잘 만들어요 원래
<razGon_MINILA> 엘지보급형 노트북있는데 키감이 별루던데.
<samahui_> 야들이 TP 생산하던 기술이 있어서인지 놋북 부분부분 부품들이 괸찮아요 은근
<razGon_MINILA> 멤브레인. 차라리이전에 있던 X-noe x130 넷북이 좋ㅇ요.
<razGon_MINILA> 아..
<samahui_> 특히 키보드는 한때 꽤 괜찮았습니다
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_MINILA> x130버젼의 키보드는 멤브레인인데 좋더군요.
<samahui_> 뭐 극강 키감은 듀얼코어때 헬쥐 노트북들이지만요
<razGon_MINILA> 올해나 내년은 한국의 지수가 상승할것ㅅ으로 기대됩니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 왜냐면 각회사들끼리 합병이 올거라서요.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 역시 그렇군요
<razGon_MINILA> 그거 생각학고 삿는데 아니였거든요. 키감이
<samahui_> 요즘은 어느회사를 사도 비슷한 키감이죠
<razGon_MINILA> 삼성물산과 제일모직, 다음은 삼성전기+삼성SDS라는 말이 잇더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 애플 따라쟁이들.
<samahui_> 외냐면 단가땜시 생산하는 회사 두세곳이 주문자방식으로 만들어서 다 거기서 거기거든요
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇져.
<samahui_> 삼송 정리되면... 다른 기업들도 따라하겠군요
<samahui_> 글고보니 이번에 MSI인가 에서 기계식 키보드 내장형 게이밍 노트북을 만드는거 같더군요
<samahui_> 초 거대한 사이즈로다가 갈축인가 흑축 넣어서 만들더군요 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 요즘 데스티니라는 게임이 재밌어서 빠져있는데, 여기 같이 하실 수 있는 분은 없겠죠..? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_MINILA> 오!!
<razGon_MINILA> 진료 합니다. .
<razGon_MINILA> 간간히 이야기 할께요.
<razGon_MINILA> 즐진!
<Work^Seony> 넵 수고하세요
<samahui_ws> 오늘 하루 수고하세요~~~
<samahui_ws> 저도 회의 들어가야되서 나중에 다시 접속할께요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-15
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 음.. IRCCloud는 브라우저 폰트 말고 별도로 폰트를 바꿀 수는 없나요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 폰트를 바꿔본적이 없어서 잘 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ...
<Work^Seony> irccloud 전용 클라이언트는 써보셨어요?
<PotatoGim> 아뇨 ㅎ; 데탑에서 브라우저로만 접속 중이에요.
<Work^Seony> PotatoGim, https://userstyles.org/styles/browse/irccloud
<PotatoGim> 와우...
<bluedusk> Work^Seony: https://namu.wiki/w/%EB%8D%B0%EC%8A%A4%ED%8B%B0%EB%8B%88(%EA%B2%8C%EC%9E%84)
<bluedusk> 이 게임 말씀하시는건가요?
<bluedusk> 콘솔용밖에 출시 안된거 같은디요..
<Work^Seony> 이겁니다 https://namu.wiki/w/%EB%8D%B0%EC%8A%A4%ED%8B%B0%EB%8B%88(%EA%B2%8C%EC%9E%84)
<Work^Seony> 피씨용으로 나중에 나올지도 모른다고 했는데 여태 안낸거 보니까, 안나올 거 같아요
<bluedusk> 맞네요..
<bluedusk> 전 콘솔 게임기가 없어서 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 디아블로 같은 레벨업 & 아이템 파밍 좋아하시면, 이게 딱이더라구요
<bluedusk> 콘솔 게임기 사면 hdmi 지원되는 모니터나 티비도 사야 하고..
<bluedusk> 돈백깨지는건 순식간일듯 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 엑스박스 싸다던데요
<PotatoGim> 오...
<PotatoGim> 쩌네요...
<Work^Seony> 무슨 쇼핑몰에서 34만원인가 하는거 같더라구요
<PotatoGim> Stylish가 이렇게 쓰는거구나...
<bluedusk> 그돈이면 Ps4중고 값이에요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 중고 ㅋ.  엑박은 기계에 게임 하나 포함된 새거 가격이에요
<Work^Seony> 근데 콘솔이 그래도 좀 괜찮은게, 한 번 사면 적어도 5년 동안은 기계에 더 이상 돈은 안들어가잖아요
<Work^Seony> 전기세도 적게 들고..
<Work^Seony> 저는 그래서 콘솔 좋아하거든요
<Work^Seony> 이 게임 시작한지 한 4일 됐는데, 이겜만 하는 사람들 많더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 300시간은 기본이고, 많이 하는 사람은 1000시간도 넘긴다네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 일단 고민좀 해볼께요.. 콘솔 사면 이왕이면 ps 를 사려고 생각중이라서요
<Work^Seony> 저는 어차피 둘 다 있어서 상관은 없는데, 왜 플스 사시려고 생각 중이세요?
<bluedusk> 주변에 콘솔 가지고 있는 사람들이 전부 ps4라서..-ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 뭐 같이 하려고 해도
<bluedusk> 근데 겜 설명 읽어보니 재밌을거 같긴 하네요
<Work^Seony> 보스몹을 3명이서 같이 잡는게 무지 재밌더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 와우 마냥 보스를 여러명이서 잡고나면 아이템을 보상으로 받는데, 그 아이템들도 업글이 가능한 식이에요
<Work^Seony> 업글이 단순히 데미지 추가 같은 식이 아니고,
<Work^Seony> 성능이 다 달라요.  뭐 예를 들면, 탄이 명중했을 때 반경에 폭발하는 효과를 준다거나 하는 식...
<bluedusk> 비 한글화라서 친구놈들 꼬시기는 좀 힘들거 같긴 하네요
<bluedusk> ㅠ+_ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 걱정마세요.  한국유저 많아요
<Work^Seony> 특히 플4판 데스티니는 한국유저가 너무 많아서, 아이템 구리면 레이드에 안끼워준다네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 개인적으로 엑박을 추천해드리고 싶은게, 게임세일을 무지 자주합니다.
<Work^Seony> 그것도 아주 큰폭으로 세일해요
<Work^Seony> 이번주 골드회원 세일품목도, 툼레이더 리부트 9천원... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 게다가 올해말쯤 나올 구버전 엑박 하위호환 기능 때문도 있고...
<bluedusk> 근데
<bluedusk> 페드로 Fps 하기 안불편해요?
<Work^Seony> 마우스로만 하셨던 분들은 아주 불편해하는데요, 익숙해지면 아무렇지 않아요
<Work^Seony> 오히려 패드 진동 때문에 패드 선호하는 사람이 많아요
<Work^Seony> 엑박패드 트리거 진동만 지원됐어도 폭발했을텐데 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저도 엑박패드로
<bluedusk> pc에서 fps 몇번 해볼려고 햇는데
<bluedusk> 도저히 적응이 안되더라구요..
<bluedusk> 툼레이더 리부트 pc 에서 엑박패드로 하다가
<Work^Seony> 저도 첨에 그랬어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 걍 포기.;
<Work^Seony> 저도 사실 콘솔로 게임 시작한게 오래되지 않아서 첨엔 좀 많이 힘들었죠...
<bluedusk> 그래서 스팀 컨트롤러 기대중 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 근데 걍 하다보면 적응되요.  사람은 적응의 동물이라 시간이 해결해줍니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 올해 11월에 나올 엑박 엘리트 패드 무지 기대하고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 패드가 아주 후덜덜 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 데스티니가 엑박 임펄스 트리거 지원해준다고 했으니까, 그것도 기대되죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 엑박 엘리트 패드요?
<bluedusk> 하긴 하드웨어 명가에서 만드는거니깐
<bluedusk> 찾아봐야겟네요
<Work^Seony> 이겁니다
<Work^Seony> http://www.amazon.com/Xbox-One-Elite-Wireless-Controller/dp/B00ZDNNRB8/ref=sr_1_1?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1436925783&sr=1-1&keywords=xbox+elite+controller
<Work^Seony> 저번 E3때 발표했는데, 동영상으로 보시면 더 죽여줘요
<bluedusk> 150불 ㄷㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 네 가격도 죽여주죠 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 제가 이틀은 밥도 못먹고 일해서 받은돈이네요 ㄷㄷ
<bluedusk> 밥값 제외하면 삼일은 벌어야 할듯.. ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 일단, 임펄스 트리거 지원해주면 아마 엑박 데스티니 유저들이 많이 늘어날지도 모르죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 임펄스 트리거 지원해주네요.  제가 무감각했었던듯... ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> http://gaming.logitech.com/ko-kr/product/g29-driving-force
<bluedusk> 전 겐적으로 사고 싶은 컨트롤러는 이거를...
<Work^Seony> 아.. 레이싱게임 좋아하시나봐요
<bluedusk> 좋아 하는건 아니고 그냥 뭐 만만하잖아요
<bluedusk> 레이싱겜이 입문하기엔
<Work^Seony> 아닐껄요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 레이싱게임이 하도 말이 많길래 포르자 호라이즌 데모버전을 받아서 해봤는데, 전 못해먹겠더라구요
<Work^Seony> 입문하시기 좋은 게임은, 3인칭 TPS 같은 게임 중에서 쉬운거 몇개 있어요
<Work^Seony> 라이즈: 선 오브 로마 같은거...
<HolyKnight> 카트라이더도 괘안을거예유.
<HolyKnight> 지금도 서비스하려나
<samahui_tp> 입문하기 가장 좋은 게임은 전 개인적으로다가 이상한 던젼 시리즈를 추천합니다. 단순하면서 플레이어 레벨이 올라야 심호하게 파고들수 있는 점이 딱 입문하기 좋쵸
<samahui_tp> 무엇보다 신경써서 조작해야해서 조작성을 높여줍니다 흐흐
<samahui_tp> 풍래의 시랜이라는 작품은 에뮬로 한글화까지 되어있어서 할만할겁니다 ㅋ
<jun_> 점심 시간 지난지가 2시간 반정도 지난 시점인데... 배고프네요..하하;;;;
<jun_> 뱃속에 거지가 들었는지...
<crixer> 혹시 키보드 정전용량무접점 쓰시는분 있으세요??
<jun_> 저는 출처를 알수 없는 보급형 키보드를 쓰고 있습니다;;;;
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 저방식이 키보드의 끝판왕이라고하던데
<crixer> 키감이 궁금하네요
<crixer> 용산에 있을까요?
<PotatoGim> 사각사각 합니다..
<PotatoGim> 해피해킹이나 레알뽀쓰가 무접점 정전 용량 방식의 대표인데..
<PotatoGim> 정말 누를 때마다 사각사각하더라구요..
<crixer> 사각사각
<crixer> 제 기계식도 약간 사각사각거리는데
<crixer> 음...... 아 쳐보고싶다
<jun_> 저도 쳐보고싶습니다...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 손복이랑 손마디에 무리가 덜간다고 하던데..
<PotatoGim> 저는 둔해서 그런지... 기계식 정도만 되면 감지덕지...
<samahui_tp> 제가 해피와 레알을 둘다 쓰는데 제 손에는 해피가 더 좋더군요. 더불어 요즘 해피와 레알을 대신해서 FC660C 모델을 쓰는데 저렴하면서도 키감은 훌륭합니다.. .단 좀 쓰면서 자연 윤활되면 좀 더 좋은 키감이죠
<samahui_tp> 해피 키배치땜시 좀 거부감 들때 좋은 대안이 된다고 봅니다
<samahui_tp> 저녁들 맛있게 드세요
<samahui_tp> 전 이제 퇴근합니다
<bluedusk> 음?
<jason_kr> 모오~? (=뭐?) 콱! ㅎㅎㅎ
<dkj0208> 영어 공부중
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> hi~
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> ^^
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<crixer> 정말 일주일 빨리가네요 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-16
<jason_kr> 그 속도가 말이죠~ 음... 년식(=나이 ㅋ)에 비례하니....ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 홀리찡 하잉
<bluedusk> 음?
<bluedusk> 오늘 금요일인줄 알았는데
<bluedusk> 낼도 출근해야 해요
<jun> 우울한 목요일이네요;;
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 소리로 불을 끈다네요.  http://media.daum.net/digital/others/newsview?newsid=20150716100620560&RIGHT_COMM=R4
<HolyKnight> 블루찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<samahui_tp> 점심 맛나게들 드세요~
<bluedusk> 저 왜 팅긴거죠?
<HolyKnight> https://fbcdn-photos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-0/11173348_920153314712017_1888695687164155400_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&oh=7939cdccb20288649071cbb9cbea2c76&oe=561C8374&__gda__=1448441341_ab1296dc51a67b9ea3b3ab8970da60d5
<samahui_tp> 퇴근합니다~ 즐거운 밤 되세요~
<DarkCircle> 조용하군요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 무소식이 희소식 ㅇㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-17
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=2859112&cpage=&mbsW=&select=&opt=&keyword=
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 사마휘님?
<ipeter> 혹시 RAM 32기가 사용하시나요?
<ipeter> 웍스에서요.
<crixer> 즐거운 금요일이네요
<ipeter> 즐겁지 않은 주말입니다.
<ipeter> 열심히 일해야할듯 하네요.
<crixer> 영어 공부하다가 갑자기 궁금한게 생겼는데요
<crixer> 개발자나 서버관리자들도 취업할때 토익 보나요????
<PotatoGim> 케바케이지만... 어느정도는 보는 것 같습니다.
<PotatoGim> 최소한 구글링은 할 수 있어야...
<DarkCircle> 보는 기업체 있고 아닌데 있지요. 근데 사실 일반 영업에 뛰어드는게 아닌 이상 들어가면 쓸데가 없 ... 기술영업에도 전산 용어를 쓰니 ..
<bluedusk> 굳모닝?
<bluedusk> 토익점수를 대놓고 보지 않는데
<bluedusk> 영어를 못하면...
<bluedusk> 근데
<bluedusk> 전 영어 못함
<bluedusk> DarkCircle:
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> 내일 먹나요 -ㅠ-
<bluedusk> 아무도 대답없..
<DarkCircle> 글게요 .. 망인가 ㅠ
<HolyKnight> 블루찡
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> 홀리찡 하잉
<ipeter> 휴...
<ipeter> 2T짜리 놋북 하드(2.5인치)를 구매했는데
<ipeter> 왜 인식이 안될까요?
<ipeter> 이거 어떻게 포맷시켜야할지 난감합니다.
<ipeter> 일단 포맷이 되든가해서 파티션을 나누든가 하는데...ㅠ
<DarkCircle> GPT로 포맷.
<DarkCircle> 아 포맷이 아니고
<DarkCircle> 파티션이용
<ghg_> 안녕하세요!
<ghg_> 이밤중에 irc 하시는분이있을지는 모르겠지만 방문합니다
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. ㅎ
<ghg_> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ghg_> 하...모바일 운영체제 빌드하는데 너무 오래걸리네요
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-18
<crixer> 개발자는
<crixer> 그시간이 꿀시간이라고 들었습니다
<crixer> 또는 make할때
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 서버실 전체 서버를 셧다운 시키는 초유의 작업을 진행 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 오~
<lindol> 안녕하세요 :)
<HolyKnight> @MWTEM: 내가 좆같게 굴었을때 누군가 야 방금 너 되게 좆같았어 하고 말해줄 친구가 있다는건 진짜 감사하고 고마운 일이다 왜냐하면 그 친구는 그냥 나한테 좆같다고 말하지 않고 뒤에가서 씹어도 될 일이었는데 굳이 나와의 마찰을 각오하고 얘기해줬단 말이니까
<lindol> 그러네요...
<lindol> 맞는 말인 듯 -ㅅ-
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 여기 기혼자들 몇명 계셔요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<lindol> 안녕하세요 :)
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-19
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<jun> 안녕하세요~ 활기찬 월요일입니다~ 다만.. 이번주는 비소식이 있네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-18
<jun_> 날이 푹푹 찌네요;;;
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 월요일 아침이 밝았습니다~~
<autowiz_> 헉 아무도 말씀이없으시네~ 하고 화면 보고 있는데 스크롤이 되어있었네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 월요일아침부터 전 안좋은 소식을 들어서요;;; 우울합니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 학원관련해서??
<jun_> 아뇨;;;
<autowiz_> 주위분들 어디 아프신거야? 아니면 너 어디? 아파?? 어디가??
<jun_> 같은 팀이었던 형의 어머님이 돌아가셨다고 연락이 와서요;; 오늘 저녁에 가보려구요
<autowiz_> 그렇구만 ... 아이고
<jun_> autowiz_: 형 경력직 이력서에도 자기소개서가 들어가나요?
<autowiz_> 뭐 회사마다 다르지 않을까싶은데
<autowiz_> 3년차이상이면 보통 이력서랑 면접만 보는거 같기도하고
<jun_> 가고싶은 회사가 있는데 자유양식 이력서 라고만 되어 있어서요
<autowiz_> 회사이름이...
<jun_> 뱅크웨어글로벌이요
<autowiz_> 아는사람 소개? 아니면 그냥 ?
<jun_> 아는 사람 소개가 있었는데.. 2달전에는 자신도 없었고, 일하기도 싫었거든요
<jun_> 이번에는 그냥 이력서만 제출하고 실무자 면접만 보려구요
<autowiz_> 회사평은 좋은거같은데~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 좀 열심히좀 해봐봐
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎ 면접관이 잘봐주면 좋은거지만 안봐주면 나 하반기에 다시 지원할꺼다! 필요한거 뭐냐! 이렇게 물어볼라구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 필요한건 얼굴?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> autowiz_: 에이~ 존잘로님 앞에서 얼굴 이야기를 제가 할수 있겠습니까~?
<autowiz_> 내 얼굴이야 뭐 그냥 형태만 사람인거고 잘생긴건 준이나 블더님이나
<autowiz_> 렉스님 안녕하세요 주말은 잘 보내셨으신가요?
<lexlove> 네 주말 잘 보냈습니다. 오즈님도 주말 잘 보내셨어요?
<autowiz_> 저야 뭐 고만고만 잘 보냈습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저는 잘 보냈습니다! ㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 즐거웠던 3박 4일 휴가를 마치고 쉬고 있습니다.
<lexlove> 벌써 휴가를 보내셨군요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 옙ㅎㅎ 제주도 다녀 왔습니다~
<lexlove> 와~ 좋은 곳에 다녀오셨군요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 옙ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다만 이번주 4일 연속 심야 근무가 기다리고 있어서 ㅠㅡㅠ
<ahoops> 안녕하세요. 다들 고생이 많으십니다. (__)
<jun_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 와~ 아훕스님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> Feren 하이~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 잘 지내고 있지? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 옙, 별 일 없이 지내고 있습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 이제 휴가도 다녀 왔으니 슬슬 공부를 해볼까 합니다. (조금 많이 늦었네요;;)
<autowiz_> 므흐흐 므흐흐 그래 좀 늦었지..
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 무슨 공부를 하실거에요?
<autowiz_> lex님 마음에 드는공부...
<autowiz_> ... 는 제가 하고 싶...     쿨럭 ...으음....
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> Feren 이는 일단 수학공부랑 영어랑 네트워크 조금하고
<lexlove> 오~
<lexlove> 제가 관심있는 분야군요.ㅎ
<autowiz_> CPU , 메모리도 조금 공부한다음에
<autowiz_> 프로그래밍 공부시킬려고 합니다. ㅋ .. 제가 시킨다고 하겠냐만은 ..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 와~ 앞에서 끌어주는 멘토가 있음 실력이 일취월장 늘겠습니다.^^ 부러워요~
<noooo> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<noooo> 노트북에 블루투스 키보드 연결했는데요 다른입력은 안되고
<noooo> nm,
<noooo> 을 누르면 123 이 나와요
<noooo> 어떻게하면 블루투스키보드가 제대로 연결이 될까요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 말씀처럼 수학이랑 영어를 공부할 생각입니다.
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 홧팅!!!
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 감사합니다ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> noooo: 다른 장치에 연결을 했을때는 정상적인가요..?
<noooo> 네 블루투스 마우스 잘되요
<jun_> nm눌렀을때 1,23이 나오면... number Lock 키 설정을 아예 끄고 진행을 해보세요
<jun_> 노트북 number lock 설정하는게......
<jun_> 잠시만요
<noooo> 헉 ...
<noooo> 노트북에 넘버락 켜니까 잘되요! 신기방기...
<jun_> 저도 예전에 그런적이 있었거든요
<jun_> 키보드 연결해서 작업하다가
<jun_> 아무 생각없이 뽑아서 노트북 키보드 쓰려니까 nm, 키에서 123이 눌리고...
<jun_> 아 그 위치에 12개의 키가 키보드 숫자패드랑 동일하게 먹히더라구요
<noooo> 아 맞아요
<noooo> 감사합니다!!
<jun_> 전 아무래도 숫자 패드를 안쓰다 보니... 키보드 연결하더라도 숫자패드 입력안되게 설정하는걸 찾았던거 같은데...
<jun_> 모르겠네요
<noooo> 원인과 방법을 알았으니 다행이네요 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<noooo> irc 프로그램 설치해야겠네요 앞으로 도움많이 받겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 여기서 도움 많이 받아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 전 오늘 일이 있어서 먼저 들어가보겠습니다~ 수고하세요~
<sungyo> 히사시부리 ㅡ0ㅡ/
<sungyo> 두리번( - -   )......(  - - )두리번
<sungyo> Seony 꾸벅...
<sungyo> 옆에서 iot하시는 분이, 라즈베리파이에 관련 모듈들을 올리고 계신데...무척 고생이시네요.
<sungyo> 데비안 명령어들이 익숙치 않으셔서..
<mazit> http://software.opensuse.org/download.html?project=home%3AHorst3180&package=arc-theme
<mazit> 안녕하세요 우분투 초보인데 질문하나 드리려구요, art 테마라는걸 설치해보려고 하는데 패키지를 찾을 수 없다고 떠서요!
<mazit> 16.04쓰고있어서 여기 맨 위에 대로 했는데 잘 안되네요!
<mazit> art가 아니고 arc ^^;
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 어떤 에러나 그런건 안나는건가요??
<mazit> sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/Horst3180/xUbuntu_16.04/ /' >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/arc-theme.list" sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install arc-theme
<mazit> sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install arc-theme
<mazit> 저 세줄 넣었는데 패키지를 찾을 수 없다고하더라구요
<mazit> 넘 늦었네요 더 알아보고 또 찾아오겠습니다 ^^
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 모닝요
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 아침먹고 출근햇습니다.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-19
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 좋은 아침입니다. ^_____^
<autowiz_> 렉스님도 좋은하루 되세요~~
<lexlove> 내일부터 휴가에요~~
<autowiz_> 서니님도~ 라즈곤님도~
<autowiz_> 와우~ 몇일이나 휴가이신가요?
<lexlove> 오즈님도 좋은 하루 되세요.^^
<lexlove> 3일이죠. 주말포함 5일~
<autowiz_> 편히 쉬세요 ㅎㅎ  요즘도 일 많으신가요? 렉스님 휴가가시면 그 일은 다 어떻게 하나요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 일 없어요.ㅠㅠ 하루가 되게 길어요~
<lexlove> 저희 사장님께서 다 하셔요. 제가 사수없이 사장님께 일을 배워요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 너무 짧은거 보다는 긴게 나은데 ㅎㅎ 너무 지루해도 문제겠네요
<autowiz_> 나중엔 사장하시는건가요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아니요. 제가 오너감이 아니더라구요.ㅎㅎ 받쳐주는 스탈입니다.
<lexlove> 이윤따지고 영리를 목적으로 움직여야하는데 그게 잘 안되요.
<razGon_i7> 8월11일부터 15일까지 휴가입니다.
<MBP^Seony> 리붓합니다
<lexlove> razGon_i7: 하와이 가시는거죠?
<razGon_i7> 옙
<autowiz_> 홀리님 서너님 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 서니님
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<head_office> 써니님안녕하세요 ㅎ
<head_office> 오즈님도 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<autowiz_> 헤드님 안녕하시어요~~
<Seony> 리눅스에서 설정한 pptp 기반 vpn을 윈도우10에서 접속을 못하는데, 혹시 아시는 분 계신가요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> feren 군 안녕~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 안녕하세요, 맛점 하셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오늘점심은 금식할려고합니다. 속이 안좋네요
<head_irccloud> 아얄씨 클라우드가 바꼇네여 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 많이 바꼈나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 속이 왜 안 좋으신가요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> Feren 님이 괘롭히시네;요
<head_irccloud> 앞에
<head_irccloud> 글자가 생겻어요 맨앞에
<autowiz_> 아 첫자가 나오네요
<head_irccloud> 네 ㅎㅎ 더 알아보기 쉬워졋네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 색상도 잇어서
<autowiz_> 첫글자가 겹치는사람도 쉽게 구분할수 있게
<autowiz_> 색상을 클라이언트마다 다를까요? 같을까요?
<autowiz_> 갑자기 궁금해지는데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저는 파란색에 헤드님 분홍색
<autowiz_> Feren 군 녹색
<razGon_i7> Feren^IRCCloud: 압둘~~~!!
<razGon_i7> 맛점햇나?
<razGon_i7> 나는 점심 먹고 잠시 휴식.
<razGon_i7> 있다가 이야기.ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 그 분이 누군지는 모르지만 혼내야겠네요!
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 옙, 아점 맛있게 하고 왔습니다ㅎㅎ
<head_office> 저는 검은색이네요 ㅎ
<head_office> 제 이름이 검은색
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저는 없애고 사용 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 클라이언트에서 처리할거 같긴했습니다만 역시 그렇네요
<autowiz_> 뒹굴뒹굴
<autowiz_> 개발 머신 dist-upgrade~  고고싱
<autowiz_> ㅠㅠ 잘되야할텐데 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 16.04로 올라가는건가요!?
<autowiz_> 응 버그인지 내 실수인지 모르겠는데 좀 문제가 있기도하고
<autowiz_> 조금 지났으니 이제 올라가도 될거같기도하고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 별 일 없이 잘 올라가야할텐데 말이죠퓨
<autowiz_> 잘아되면 으음 좀 고생이 될거같은데 원격지에있다보니
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아, 회사 안에 있는 서버가 아닌가 보네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 적금 가입 중인데, 비과세적금은 만 20세부터 가입이 가능하네요? ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 뭔가 막 이것저것 있긴했는데
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> jun_: 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 결국 일반 종합과세적금? 그걸로 가입 했습니다.
<razGon_i7> 덥다.
<razGon_i7> 주식해라. 압둘
<razGon_i7> 너는 기름나라 왕자이니 에스오일을..
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 주식은 아직 좀 겁납니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 배울 것도 많고 말이죠 ㅠㅡㅠ
<razGon_i7> 유가가 불안전하면 삼성엔지니어링.
<razGon_i7> 1.4-1.5만까지는 무난함.
<autowiz_> 주식은 빵입니다.
<autowiz_> 저는 빵을 즐겨먹습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 슬슬 저녁 먹어야 하는데 말이죠..
<jjkim4892> 혹시 status drdy 어떻게 해결하는지 아시는 분 있나요??
<HolyKnight_> 오늘자 주식 매매일지입니다. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19UpF2XP_k81pXs81dLcmgVcOUXvaf2epiYw0aZno_L8/edit?usp=sharing
<kimbregas> 안녕하세요. 여기다가 질문같은거 올려도 되는거 맞나요..?!
<kimbregas> 안녕하세요 우분투 리눅스 프로그램을 이용하여 블루투스 관련 공부를 하는 학생입니ㅏㄷ.
<kimbregas> 입니다.
<kimbregas> 다름이 아니라 bluez 라이브러리를 설치하였음에도 불구하고, hciconfig 명령이 도무지 먹히질 않고 있습니다.
<kimbregas> blueZ 버전도 최신버전으로 다시한번깔아봤습니다. hciconfig가 먹통이여서 어제하루종일 고민하다가 도움을 청하고자 질문을 올립니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<MBP^Seony> 블루투스 설정은 제가 해본 적이 없어서 도움 드리기가 어렵겠군요
<MBP^Seony> 프리젠테이션 5분 준비했는데, 준비한 걸 외워서는 절대로 5분 안에 못끝내겠군요.  거의 대사를 적어서 줄줄 읽어야만 겨우 5분 맞출듯 싶습니다...
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 프리젠테이션 5분이 상상 이상으로 짧은 시간이네요...
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-20
<autowiz_> 서니님 사랑합니다 ㅋ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 준~
<autowiz_> i hate you .  ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 명환이형 사랑해요~
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 우리 준~ 잘잤오??
<jun_> 어제 영화보고 잤어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 뭐슨 영화?
<jun_> 엑스맨 아포갈립스요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 영화관을 가진 않겠지만 일주일에 한편 이상 볼라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 나랑?
<autowiz_> 으헤헤헤헤
<jun_> 집에서 혼자요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 영화는 같이봐야 맛이... 아니지 영화는 혼자지
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 천장에다가 빔프로젝트 쏴서 보니까 볼만하더라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 블루투스 스피커 소리 어느정도 키우고 배게 및에 두고서 보니까 웅웅 거리면서 잘 들리데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ 빔 해상도가 낮아도 일단 화면이 커지니까 볼만하더라고 . 네껀 빔 해상도 얼마야?
<jun_> 저 그리 크지 않아요
<jun_> 640 * 480이요
<autowiz_> 스마트빔 정도구만
<jun_> 네
<jun_> 손바닥만해요
<autowiz_> 응 나도 하나있어
<jun_> 빔 크기가
<jun_> 그냥 혼자 사는 조그만집에 맞춰진 빔프로젝트죠 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아쉬운게 내핸드폰이랑 연결할려면 MHL 인가 케이블을 사야해서
<autowiz_> 구석에 쳐박해서 안쓰고 있음
<autowiz_> LTS 에서 dist-upgrade 할려니까
<autowiz_> 한세월이네요
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 평소에 15.10 을 썼으면 금방 올라갈텐데 그렇다고 LTS 아닌 걸 쓰기도 그렇고
<autowiz_> LTS 쓰다보니 당연히 버젼은 한참전꺼고 ..
<autowiz_> 나중엔 준이 불러다가 시켜야겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 그러고보니까 지금 학원 수업시간이지? 수업 내용은 좀 어때 요즘은? 수업에 좀 더 집중해야 하지 않을려나? ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 지금 jquery배우는데요...
<jun_> 문법도 두루뭉실하고... 뭔가 눈에 보이는것도 없다보니...
<jun_> 정말 재미없네요 -_-;;
<jun_> jsp랑 spring부터 하지.. 왜 이것부터 하는지;;;;
<autowiz_> 언제 우리 사무실 놀러좀 와라
<autowiz_> 와서 학원에서 배운거 나좀 갈켜줘~ ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 으헥~???
<autowiz_> 나 jsp 는 까막눈이라
<jun_> jsp는 꼼꼼하게 배워둘께요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아잉~ jun~~
<autowiz_> 꼭 jsp 아니라도 괜찮아
<jun_> 형 년초에 말씀해주셨던... 알바 쓰시는건 아직도 유효한가요?
<autowiz_> 너 학원 월~금인가?
<jun_> 넹~
<autowiz_> 학원은 끝나고 알바를 해야 하나?
<jun_> 8월말까진 수업적인게 크고... 9월부터는 팀프로젝트 한다고 하더라구요
<autowiz_> 팀프로젝트는 언제까지야?
<jun_> 9월 한달로 생각하시면 되요
<autowiz_> 10월부턴 좀 시간 많겠구만
<jun_> 수업정도만 생각하고 팀플은 빠지려구요
<autowiz_> 지금 7월 말 다되가니까
<jun_> 8월까진 어찌 버틸수 있을지 간당한데..9월은 진짜 답없더라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 9월 중순쯤이면 알바 가능할거같아
<autowiz_> 쌀이라도 좀 가져다 줄까?
<jun_> 쌀이요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 사람이 밥만 먹고 산다고 살아있는게 아니지만서두
<autowiz_> 밥은 먹어야 하지않겠음둥?
<jun_> 탄수화물을 줄이려구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 밥만 있으면...정말 무식하게 밥만먹는 성격이라서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아~~ 그럼 고기를 사달라는말이구나
<jun_> 아뇨 ㅎㅎㅎ 풀풀!!!
<jun_> 초록 계열인것들.....
<jun_> 제가 정말 풀 따위를 찾게 될줄이야;;;
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋ 초록 계열 이라...
<jun_> 전 일단 9월 중순으로 생각해둘께요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 응~ 다른더 좋은 자리도 생길지 모르니 알아봐봐
<jun_> 아직 배우고 싶은게 더 많아서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 현업에서 배우는것도 많아
<jun_> 알바비 -> 생활비 + 학원비 가 되지 않을까 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아하
<autowiz_> 다음학원은 어떤걸로다가?
<jun_> 일단 영어학원 끊구요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 돈 모아서 맥북 사서 object C 도 생각중입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 영어학원 한달에 얼마정도하나? 난 안알아봐서?
<jun_> 그게 과목마다 천지차이예요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 너무 이것저것 다 할려고하는것도 좀 힘들 수 도 있는데
<jun_> 그냥 토익같은경우는 단과로 15만원정도 해요
<jun_> 영어는 이번에 제대로 할라구요
<autowiz_> 모든 언어를 다 다루는거보다 좋아하는 언어 2~3가지를 겁나 잘하는게 중요하긴 하거든. 뭐 일단 배워보는건 괜찮지만
<autowiz_> 나도 진심 영어 , 미쿡사람이랑 편하게 얘기할 수 있는정도 하고싶다.
<jun_> 저는 그냥.. 구글에다가 질문 올리고 답하고 하는 정도..? 번역기 없이요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 편하게 얘기하려면 한 10년 공부해도 힘들어요
<jun_> MBP^Seony: 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 오즈형한테 C배우면서 영어공부해야죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> C1 ~ C8 까지 아르켜주마 .. ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ C를 제대로 배워보고서 java가 좋을지 C가 좋을지 결정하겠습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 자바가 확실히 SDK 가 좋지
<autowiz_> 다만 자바는 그놈의 JVM 때문에 내가 싫어하는거지
<jun_> JVM이 지금 1.8 버전인데... 2점대 버전 나올때쯤이면... 좋아지긴 하겠지만, 그만큼 하는 사람도 많을껏 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> JVM 정말 욕많이했었는데 오늘 갑자기 생각해보니
<autowiz_> VMware 나 hyper-v 나 docker 나 뭐 요즘은 가상이 많긴하네
<autowiz_> But 아직 내생각으로는 JVM 이 느림
<MBP^Seony> 태생적으로 느릴 수 밖에 없죠...
<MBP^Seony> 사실 파이썬도 빠른 언어는 아니지만, 코딩하기가 너무 편해서 좋아합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 파이썬도 한번 써봐야 하는데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 한 번 써보기 시작하면 계속 쓰시게 될 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 파이썬가지고 a+b = c 다 이것만 쳐보고서 안한거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아~~ 준이가 j + u + n 이라서 지금 자바를 공부하고 있는거구나
<jun_> 음.....으흠...................
<jun_> 형 아재요;;;;
<autowiz_> java + ubuntu + n .... nn...
<autowiz_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> n은 뭘로 넣어야할까요..?
<autowiz_> node.js ?
<autowiz_> network ?
<autowiz_> nosql
<autowiz_> nuclear ??
<jun_> nuclear....제가 고스트인가요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 고스트처럼 클러킹 기능을 탑재할수 있으면......
<jun_> 은행 털러다녔겠죠..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 은행 말고 더 돈될만한거 뭐 없나? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 준이 누드사진을 찍어서 팔면...  으음 수지가 안맞겠군
<AndChat35156> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<AndChat35156> 어닉이 안바꼇네 잠시
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 제 누드사진을 누가 사겠습니까 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 남자 좋아하는 남자도 있.....  쿨럭
<jun_> ...
<Pierot> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Pierot> ㅌ
<autowiz_> ㅗ
<autowiz_> ㄹ
<autowiz_> ㅡ
<jun_> 쿵!
<autowiz_> 준이는 어떤 음식 좋아하나? 다좋아하나? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 음... 딱히 가리는 음식은 없구요
<jun_> 싫어하는 음식이라기보다는... 싫어하는 채소 찾는게 빠를것 같네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아~ 간만에 그분이 오셨습니다.
<autowiz_> 키보드 지름신이 오셨습니다.
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 기존에 가지고 계시던 키보드는 어쩌구요?
<autowiz_> 쓰고있는데
<jun_> 갈릭 치킨 계속 땡기네요;; 점심시간이 아직 한시간 남았는데
<autowiz_> F1~F12 키들이 콤보라서(Func 키 누르고 눌러야되서) 조금 불편함
<jun_> ..?????????
<razGon_i7> http://www.etoday.co.kr/issue/newsview.php?idxno=1355344
<razGon_i7> jun님을 위한 정보
<jun_> 악!! 안돼....나의 치느님 ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 1인 1닭은 해야지 은총을 받은 그 느낌을.. 이제 버려야하나요;;
<autowiz_> 전에 치킨먹고
<autowiz_> 나트륨 때문인지 오후내내 물 마심 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 엑소가 소녀들의 나트륨 증가를 촉진하고 있었군요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 으라 차차차차차차차차차차차차차차차차차차차차차차차차
<jun_> 즐거운 점심 시간 되셨나요~???
<autowiz_> 감자 요즘도 바쁘지 그지? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 삼계탕 정모 한번 합시다
<autowiz_> 옷닭이 될 수도 있고
<autowiz_> jun_:  , PotatoGim 은 가능한 시간을 말하시오~
<autowiz_> bluedusk 님은 좀 거리가 있으시지만 차비는 못드려도 오시면 환영입니다 ^__^
<jun_> 블덕님 가산 파견 끝나셨으려나..?
<jun_> 저는..이번주 목,금 안되구요 담주는.. 목정도 안되구요 ㅎㅎㅎ 그 외에는 7시 이후에 어디든 달려갑니다~
<autowiz_> 주말엔 좀 그런가? 쉬는게 좋을려나?
<bluedusk> 저 이번주말엔 광주 집에 내려갈꺼 같구요..
<autowiz> 아이고 죄송합니다. 재부팅땜시 자리를 좀 비웠습니다.
<PotatoGim> autowiz: ㅎㅎ 저도 이번 주는 빡실...
<autowiz> 그렇구만 .. 그럼 다음주에 다시 말해봅시당~
<razGon_i7> 광주 엄청더워요.
<razGon_i7> 주말에 비온다고 하던데.
<jun_> 서울도 덥고.. 되게 습해요;;;
<jun_> 비가 오긴 올려나 봐요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 업타임 34 시간 찍는 중입니다. 엄청 피곤하네요.
<HolyKnight_> http://blog.synapsoft.co.kr/451
<HolyKnight_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Rt8N3uS5/Screenshot_2016-07-20-14-22-35-1.png
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<HolyKnight_> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 홀리님 이번여름 건강히 잘 지내고 계시지요?
<HolyKnight_> 예. 그렇지유.
<HolyKnight_> 요즘 바빠서리...
<autowiz> 좋습니다.
<autowiz> 바쁜게 나쁜거만은 아닙니다.
<HolyKnight_> 데헷
<HolyKnight_> http://www.wolfpack.pe.kr/935
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요??
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-21
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 , 준 이도 안녕하세요
<jun_> 오늘은 이상하게 몸이 찌뿌둥한게.... 파스사서 온몸에 덕지덕지 붙이고 싶네요
<autowiz> 내가 붙여줄까?
<jun_> 아니예요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 왜~? 내가 붙여주고싶구만..
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저 Z 는 젠가인가요? 아닌가요?
<jun_> 오늘 날씨에는 비온다는거 못본거 같은데..날씨가 되게 꾸리꾸리하네요
<HolyKnight_> 네
<HolyKnight_> 징가던가 그럴거예요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 좋은 아침입니다. :)
<Feren^IRCCloud> pchero_work: 안녕하세요.
<pchero_work> Feren^IRCCloud: 넵, 안녕하세요. :)
<head_office> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<head_office> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ 날씨가 또 덥네요 ㅜㅜ
<head_office> 준님도
<head_office> 아이티 쪽에서 계신거에요? ㅎ
<head_office> 아 맞다 전에보니까 오즈님이랑 많이 이야기 하시던데 ㅎ
<jun_> 있었다... 가 맞겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그리고 앞으로 다시 아이티쪽으로 갈 예정인거구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<head_office> 아하 ㅎ
<jun_> 엔지니어 -> 개발자  이렇게 전직할라고 수련중입니다
<head_office> 와 대단..
<head_office> 개발자까지.. 수련하시는군요
<jun_> 그래서 현재 학생이라는 이름의 백수죠;;;
<head_office> 학생때 수련하는거죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<head_office> 일하면 수련할시간이..ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 여기저기 민폐죠 ㅎㅎㅎ 부모님께도 민폐고....
<jun_> 일하면서 수련할 시간이 없는건 핑계!!!
<jun_> 라고 회사에서 자꾸 그래서
<jun_> 스트레스 받아서 때려쳤죠 ㅎㅎ
<head_office> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<head_office> 핑계라는회사가 더 부려먹어요
<jun_> 그니까요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<head_office> 하아 내년1월이면
<head_office> 이제 만 2년인데
<head_office> 그럼 3년차가되는건가요? ㅎ
<jun_> 햇수로 3년?
<head_office> 경력직으로 이직할수잇을라나 ㅎ
<head_office> 2년을 꽉채운거죠
<head_office> 다른곳에서 7월 하고 여기서 1년 5개월 하면 ㅎ
<head_office> 다른곳에서 7개월 안쳐주면 망함 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그걸 합해서 인정을 해주나 안해주나에 차이겠죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 회사에서는 어떤 꼬투리라도 잡아서 연봉 낮추려고 할텐데;;;
<head_office> 하..
<head_office> 그럼 2년을 여기서 채워야 한다는건가 ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 일단 면접을 보시고.....
<head_office> 네네 ㅜㅜ
<head_office> 아 전에 차장떄문에
<head_office> 그만둔게 좀 후회되긴하네요
<jun_> 경력 인정이 안된다면 그때에 맞게 생각하시는게;;;
<jun_> 근데 사람 안맞아서 그만두는거면.. 어쩔수 없는거 같아요
<head_office> 1년 채웟으면 인정이 됫을텐데 말이죠 그쵸? ㅎ
<head_office> 사람이 너~무 안맞앗어요
<head_office> 완전 속된말로 또라이
<jun_> 안맞으면 또라이구 맞으면 천사죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<head_office> 나를 못잡아먹어서 안달난 ..
<jun_> 이상하게 또라인데..또라이랑 맞는 사람이 있더라구요
<head_office> ㅜㅜ 천사는 바래지도 않습니다
<head_office> 같은 부류인가보네요
<head_office> 준님은 사회생활 얼마나 하셧어요 ㅎ
<jun_> 저도 얼마 안했어요..
<jun_> 3년 안채웠거든요
<jun_> 2년 10개월이요
<bluedusk> 저도 얼마 안했어요...
<bluedusk> 원래 또라이 보존의 법칙이라고..
<jun_> 블덕님 파견 복귀하셨어요?
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 전 무능력자라
<bluedusk> 파견가서도 금방 쫓겨남
<jun_> 헉;;;;
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 그동안 잘 계셨는지요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> ipeter_x1_carbon: 안녕하세요.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> Feren^IRCCloud: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 미국으로 떠납니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엥? 무슨 일 있으신가요?
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 아, 잠깐 단기로 외국인 노동자 되기로해서요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오..
<pchero_work> 헐..
<pchero_work> 조금전에 뉴스타파 기사 보신분..?
<ipeter_x1_carbon> ?!
<Feren^IRCCloud> ipeter_x1_carbon: 어디서든 하시는 일, 바라시는 일 잘 되길 바라겠습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> pchero_work: 저 봤습니다, 깜짝 놀랬네요
<pchero_work> 헐..
<pchero_work> 정말... 대박이죠.. ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> Feren^IRCCloud: 좋은말씀 정말 감사합니다.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> pchero_work: 무슨 내용인가요?!
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 한국이세요/
<ipeter_x1_carbon> ?
<pchero_work> http://newstapa.org/34407
<pchero_work> 이거입니다.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 저분 스나요?
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 덜덜덜
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 무슨내용인지는 모르겠지만
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 일단 제목부터 보고 이렇게 질문드립니다.
<pchero_work> 동영상이 있데요..
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 저분 스나요.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> ?!
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 뉴스타파 대단하네요.
<pchero_work> 동영상 제보가 있었고, 그걸 3개월동안 분석해서...
<pchero_work> 합성이나 조작이 없는걸로 판명되서 기사로..
<ipeter_x1_carbon> ㅅㅅ에서 개박살낼텐데.
<pchero_work> 멋진 언론사죠.
<HolyKnight_> 이건희 ㄷㄷㄷ
<pchero_work> 한가지 재밌는건..
<pchero_work> 지금 네이버 뉴스 구독에서 뉴스타파 추가해도 뉴스가 안나옵니다. -_-;;
<pchero_work> 블라인드 처리되어 있어요. 클.
<pchero_work> 동아일보/뉴스타파 두개 테스트했는데.. 뉴스타파만 뉴스 블라인드 처리가 되어있더군요.
<pchero_work> 얼마전에.. 내부자들을 봤었는데..
<pchero_work> 딱 그 내용...
<pchero_work> 기사 말미에 보면.. 제보자들은 연락 두절.. ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 근데 뭐 놀랍나요?
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 분명히 그런일 했겠죠.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 남는게 돈일텐데요.
<pchero_work> 돈이 많아도, 법위에 있을 순 없죠.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 솔직히 지금까지 법위에 있는짓거리를 너무 많이 해와서 나쁘긴 하지만 놀랍지는 않아요.
<pchero_work> ;)
<pchero_work> 글쵸. 그거 전부 다 까발려야 하는데..
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 세무조사 같은거 사내에 들어가려하면 아예 막아버리는 놈들인데요..;;;
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 이거 뭐 공권력을 껌으로 생각하는...
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 이거 오늘 나온건가요?
<pchero_work> 네. 조금전에요.
<pchero_work> 그래도 그냥 보면 안되겠죠.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 근데, ㅅㅅ에서도 알았을텐데, 못막았네요?
<ipeter_x1_carbon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 기사를 보면 3 개월 전에 입수를 했었데요.
<pchero_work> ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ... 그리고 제보자들은.. 연락두절..
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 헐
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 덜덜덜
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 팔짤리고, 머리짤리고 그러는거 아닌가요.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 미치겠다.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 이나라 어케 되는건가요.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 내일 삼전 주가 폭락인가요.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 아이고. 진짜.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 밥 잘 먹고 있었는데 손님 한 분이 오셔서 혼유 하셨다 해서.. 잠깐 일 처리 하고 왔더니 밥이 다 식었네요 아이고 ㅠㅡㅠ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> ?
<Feren^IRCCloud> ipeter_x1_carbon: 제가 주유소에서 알바 하고 있어서요ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> Feren^IRCCloud: 아.. 아이고...ㅠ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 아이고. 어서 맛있게 식사하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 같이 먹던 라면이 식은건 아쉽네요 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 편의점 도시락에 컵라면 얹여 맛있게 먹고 있었는데 말이죠ㅠ 일단 마저 먹고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> =)
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 전 이만 들어가보겠습니다.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 좋은밤 되세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕히 주무세요 :-)
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> 안녕 feren ~
<autowiz_> 늦은시간에 어인일로 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근무 중이라서요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 일하는 중이었구만.. ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 이번주 일요일까지는 새벽에 주로 활동할 것 같습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ 수고가 많아~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아닙니다ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이래저래 재밌게 알차게 보내고 있습니다
<autowiz_> 다행이네 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 서울 여행도 얼마 안 남았고 말이죠ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> MBP^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<MBP^Seony> Hi
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ 불금입니다!!!ggg
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-22
<razGon_i7> 불금엔!!
<razGon_i7> 그냥 쉬어야죠. 집에서
<razGon_i7> 콜라마시면서.ㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 알로하
<autowiz> 불금엔 알로에 마시면서 쉬어야지요 하와이 에서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 그래야죠! 불금에는 ㅎㅎㅎ 집에서 뒹굴뒹굴
<autowiz> 알로 + 하
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 여기는 요즘 밤에 날씨가 서늘해져서, 이젠 잘 때는 선풍기를 못틀겠네요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 서울도 저만 그런지 모르겠는데 밤 4시쯤엔 추워요
<MBP^Seony> 왠만하면 집에 불이나도 못깰 정도로 잠 자면 못일어나는데, 어제 자다가 추워서 깼음 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> gee
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<MBP^Seony> 헐 오랫만에 오시네요
<razGon_i7> 오옷!! 오래간만이새요.ㅎ
<autowiz> 피터하이
<ipeter> 저.. 미국에 가요.
<ipeter> 써니님.
<autowiz> 아주 가시나요?
<MBP^Seony> 무슨 일로요?
<ipeter> J1 비자 나왔습니다ㅏ...
<ipeter> 그냥 제가 하던 일 조금 이어서요.
<ipeter> Denver로요.
<MBP^Seony> 헐 축하드립니다
<razGon_i7> 와우!!
<razGon_i7> 축
<ipeter> 생물 정보 어플리케이션 만들어주러 갑니다.
<MBP^Seony> J1비자가 좀 위험하긴 하지만, 어쨌든 그래도 가서 열심히 하시면 길이 보일 거에요
<autowiz> 피터님 열공하시더니 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 다행이 예전에 미국에 있었을때 SSN있었드래서 그냥 그거 쓰면 될것같고...
<ipeter> 집이 안구해져요.
<ipeter> 왜케 렌탈값이 비싼가요..?
<ipeter> autowiz: 많이 부족합니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> 진짜 전세계 어딜가나 부동산은 유망직종인것 같습니다..
<MBP^Seony> 부동산이 유망직종이 아니고,
<MBP^Seony> 부자들이 유망직종인거죠
<autowiz> keep stupid , keep hungry , keep angry , keep rage ... 이게 아닌데 ... ㅠ.ㅠ
<ipeter> 기계식 키보다 가져가야하나 사야하나 고민입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 이 무거운걸...
<MBP^Seony> 쓰던게 있으면 가져가시는 게 나아요
<MBP^Seony> 국제선은 23키로 2개까지 싣을 수 있꺼든요
<ipeter> 네..가져가야겠네요.
<MBP^Seony> 가서 사시려면 집 렌트하고 통장 개설하고 기다렸다가 온라인 주문하고 받아보려면 한 달은 걸릴 겁니다
<ipeter> 어짜피 비행기가 실어주니..
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 역시 미국 클래스인가요.
<ipeter> 한참 걸리겠네요.
<ipeter> 덴버는 가보셨나요?
<MBP^Seony> 뭐 적응하면 익숙해지긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 덴버는 커녕 하와이를 벗어나본 적이 손에 꼽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 예전에 덴버에서 비행기 놓친 경험이 있어서...
<ipeter> 조금은 두렵습니다.
<ipeter> 안좋은 기억의 땅..
<MBP^Seony> 덴버는 공항 경유로는 가본 적 있는 것 같긴 하네요
<MBP^Seony> 제가 아는 애가 예전에 콜로라도 살다 왔는데, 그렇게 콜로라도 좋다고 노래를 불렀었죠...
<MBP^Seony> 덴버는 아니었지만, 그래도 다시 가서 살고싶다고 그러더라구요
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 휴...
<ipeter> 집이 해결안되니 정말 모든게 뜬구름인것 같습니다.
<ipeter> 괜히 의식주 의식주 그러는게 아니네요.
<MBP^Seony> 근데 집은 가서 직접 보고 구하는게 낫지않나요?
<autowiz> 기간은 대략 얼마정도 되실거 같으세요?
<MBP^Seony> 당분간은 게스트 하우스나 민박 같은데 계시고...
<MBP^Seony> J1은 기본이 1년 이에요
<autowiz> 아하
<MBP^Seony> 제 기준으로 J1 비자는 노예비자라고 합니다
<MBP^Seony> 비자 법규가 노예스럽거든요
<MBP^Seony> 이런 얘기하면 좀 찬물 끼얹는 것 같아서 그렇지만... 그래도 ipeter님은 미국회사로 가시니까 길이 있을 거에요
<autowiz> 여름이니 찬물도 좋지요 ....  ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 농담이구요,  인생에서 찬물도 중요한 거지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 전에 어디서 본건데 , 제가 여기서 말씀드린적 있는거같습니다. 서니님이 알려주신링크일 수도 있구요.
<autowiz> 사람은 기본적으로 낙관적으로만 생각하게된데요.
<MBP^Seony> 한국인이 사장인 회사에서 J1으로 가면 100% 노예 생활 하다 옵니다
<ipeter> 아 아니예요.
<ipeter> 전 프로그램이 3개월 코스입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 이민이나 해외취업이나 , 그래서 변수라던가 상황파악하는데 (낙관적인 태도는 좋지만) 넘무 낙관적으로만 봐서
<MBP^Seony> 엥 3개월요?
<autowiz> 실패하는경우가 있다고 하더라구요.
<ipeter> 뭐 연장 가능하다고 하는데,
<ipeter> 회사로 가는게 아니라 대학교로 가요.
<autowiz> 학교에서 가는건가요?
<autowiz> 교환학생비슷한건가요?
<ipeter> 콜로라도 주립대 의과대학으로요.
<MBP^Seony> 음... 아마 어떨지 몰라서 일단 3개월 걸어놓고 맘에 들면 연장시켜주려나보네요
<ipeter> 아니요. 시간당 페이 받고 일하러 가요.
<autowiz> 그럴 수 도 있겠지요, 연장이라는 방법도 있고
<ipeter> 그럴것같긴한데, 제가 원치 않을것 같네요.
<MBP^Seony> 3개월 끝나면 한국 가던 길에 잠시 뱅기에 내려서 하와이 들르세요
<ipeter> 원래 학교 프로그램이 학부생 인턴쉽 포지션이었어요.
<MBP^Seony> 태평양 중간쯤 가다가 기장님한테 요앞에서 잠시 세워달라고 하세요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 하와이 지나실때 저 여기서 내려요~ 하고 페러글라이딩으로 다가 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 근데, 학부인턴쉽 프로그램에 펀딩이되니까 저보고 와서 그냥 너가 와서 일해라 그래서 가는거예요.
<ipeter> 근데 제가 학생이 아니다보니, 그냥 short term scholar 자격으로 가는거예요.
<autowiz> 어쨋거나 미국물 드시러 가시는거니 축하드립니다.
<ipeter> 아마 저를 3개월 지나도 hire하지는 않을꺼예요.
<autowiz> 돈 많이 벌어오셔서 맛있는거좀 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 원래 학부생 포지션이고 3개월짜리 코스였드래서요.
<autowiz> 상상외로 너무 아까운 인제가 왔구나 하고 취업이 될 수도 있지요
<MBP^Seony> 근데, 맘에 들면 연장시켜줄 거에요
<MBP^Seony> 제가 주립대에서 일하니까 이 동네 돌아가는 분위기가 대충 비슷은 할텐데,
<MBP^Seony> 인력 고용하는 절차를 생각해볼 때 3개월 쓰려고 고용하는 경우는 거의 없어요
<ipeter> 흠...
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 뭐 다른데로 알아볼 수도 있구요.
<ipeter> 아마 오늘 대사관에서 비자 날라올것 같은데, 기간을 좀 봐야겠네요.
<ipeter> 여기서 일마치고, 그곳에서 다른일도 알아봐야할듯 싶네요.
<MBP^Seony> 음... J1 비자는 이직이 거의 불가능한데요...  기왕 주립대에 기회를 잡으셨으면 최대한 거기서 알아보세요
<MBP^Seony> 학교기 때문에 비자 연장도 쉽고 변환도 쉬워요
<MBP^Seony> 일반 회사랑 달라서 그런거 지원해주는 거에 인색하지도 않구요
<ipeter> 그냥 여기서 잘 찍혀서(?) 학위나 밟았으면 좋겠네요.
<ipeter> GRE점수도 이제 2-3년 기간밖에 안남았어요.
<ipeter> 그거 또 볼생각하면 그냥 유학 접을랍니다.
<ipeter> 도저히 이젠 못할듯 싶어요.
<ipeter> 영어 너무 어렵습니다.
<MBP^Seony> gre가 좀 짜증나죠
<MBP^Seony> 저는 gre 시험치고 성적표 받고나니까 어이가 없더라구요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 그러게요.. 돈도 돈이고.. =_=
<ipeter> 거기가서 1-2주 머물고, 집 알아보는것도 좋네요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 요즘 임수는 바쁜지 영 안보이네요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 박사과정 중이니 시간 내기가 힘들겠죠
<MBP^Seony> 이번 메갈 사태가 엄청 파급이 큰가보군요
<MBP^Seony> 레진코믹스까지 번졌는데, 문제의 웹툰작가 트윗 읽어보니 문제 있는 분들이 여럿 있네요
<ipeter> 요즘 어떻게 지내셨어요?
<ipeter> 제가 거의 3달정도 자리를 비운듯 하군요.
<MBP^Seony> 똑같죠.  일하고 게임하고 그럽니다
<ipeter> 그렇군요..!
<ipeter> 저도 아버지와 함께 시간보내고 좀 쉬었습니다.
<MBP^Seony> 내일 워크샵 때 발표할 프리젠테이션 멘트를 미리 준비했는데, 숨도 안쉬고 겁나 빨리 읽어야 5분 안에 끝내네요
<MBP^Seony> 주최측에서 절대 5분 넘기지 말라고 했는데 걱정스럽군요..
<jun_> 숨안쉬고 빨리 읽으면.... 5분이라;
<autowiz> 조금 분량 조절을 하시는게 어떠신가요 서니님
<autowiz> CF 광고도 하니고
<autowiz> 아니고 너무 시간에 쫓기면 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 헛 ㅋㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 디테일 깊이를 줄여서 컨셉 정도로 정리하시면 괜찮을듯 싶지 않을까요.
<razGon_i7> 아... 아이맥은 다음주 오는데.
<razGon_i7> 과연 다음주가
<jun_> 드뎌 다음주에......
<autowiz> 머나먼 다음주
<autowiz> 오지않는 다음주
<razGon_i7> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_i7> 와도 사용을 할지..
<razGon_i7> 울마눌과 애들 전용인데.
<razGon_i7> 저는 우리애들이 컴퓨터와 친해졋으면 합니다.
<razGon_i7> 이번에 시에라가 나오면서 시리가 지원된다고 하니 좋을거 같아요
<razGon_i7> 코딩기계가 아니라 뭔가 자신이 창조적인 자료찾고 근거를 만드는 그런과정을 햇으면 해서요.
<razGon_i7> 그리고 원하는건 한글 자료보다는 구글의 자료를 찾고 봐줄수 있었으면합니다... ㅋㅋ 유투브는 제욐.
<pchero_work> 좋은 아침입니다. :)
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 아이맥에서 잇아이템있을까요?
<autowiz> 히어로님 안녕하세요~~
<pchero_work> 넵! 좋은 금요일 입니다. ;)
<autowiz> 금요일엔 금비가 내렸으면 좋겠습니다.
<autowiz> 그러면 많은 사람들이 그 금을 팔아서 행복한 금요일을 불태울거 같습니다.
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 불금입니다.ㅎ
<autowiz> 싹다 불살라 버리겠습니다.
<autowiz> 불금에는 화염방사기를~~
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 모닝.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-23
<razGon_i7> 시원한 토요일입니다.
<razGon_i7> 에어컨안에서..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 울가족을 다 안방으로 집합시켰습니다.
<razGon_McBP> 에어컨에 선풍기조함
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 무지하게 덥네요 . 마치 약한 사우나 안에 있는 느낌이네요 ㅠㅠ
<park> ㅇㅇ
<Guest82645> 제가 우분투 14.04 lts 를  부팅용 usb를 만들어 컴퓨터에 os 설치를 하려합니다. 그런데 여러 컴퓨터에 해봤지만 똑같이 인터넷이 연결이 안됩니다 . 왜 이러는지 알려 주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<autowiz> 설치는 다 되셧나요?
<autowiz> 16.04 는 혹서 어떠실런지요?
<Guest82645> 제가 설치가 두번째인데
<Guest82645> 처음 설치할때는 서버버전 부터깔고 코드사용하여 desktop 을 설치했었습니다.
<Guest82645> 이때는 아무 문제없이ㅣ 인터넷이 되었습니다.
<Guest82645> 그래서 서버버전으로도 시도해 보았는데 자동적으로 아카이브 미러사이트를 못찾습니다.
<autowiz> 가능하면 16.04 를 설치해보시는걸 추천드립니다.
<autowiz> feren 하이~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요~ 저녁은 드셨나요~
<autowiz> 아직 .. 별로 배 안고프네 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 지금 배가 엄청 고파서요ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 배고플때는 뭔가를 먹어야지 암~ ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 여기 라면 딱 하나 있습니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<autowiz> 라면이 간편하고 맛있긴한데 가능하면 라면말고 다른걸 먹으려무나
<autowiz> 물반 공기반 어때 ? ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 물 가득으로 어찌어찌 해보겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 물을 마실랬는데 어차피 심야 근무인거 커피 마시고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Guest82645> 16.04를 추천하시는 이유가 궁금합니다~
<Feren^IRCCloud> Guest82645: 우분투를 새로 설치하시는 상황인가요?
<autowiz> 그냥 최신 LTS 라서 그렇습니다.
<Guest82645> 네 새로 설치중입니다
<Guest82645> 저희 교수님이 일단 14.04로 하라고 하셔서
<Feren^IRCCloud> Guest82645: 16.04 버전은 LTS 버전으로, 5년까지 캐노니컬로부터 지원을 받을 수 있습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Guest82645: 2012년까지 지원을 받을 수 있어서 안정성이 중요한 시스템이라면 16.04 버전을 설치하는게 장기적으로 좋습니다.
<Guest82645> 제가 컴퓨터 3대에다가 다 실험을 해봤는데 전부다 설치과정에서 인터넷 연결이 안됩니다 ㅜ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Guest82645: 이더넷 칩셋이 어떤건가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 16.04 하니깐 생각 났는데 저도 아까 제 서버 16.04로 올리고 오는 길이네요ㅋㅋ
<Guest82645> 이더넷칩셋 확인 어떻게 하죠?
<Guest82645> 제가 대학생이고 이런공부 처음이라 모르는 용어가 많습니다 죄송합니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> Guest82645: 설치 화면에서 CTRL + ALT + F3으로 TTY로 진입하신 다음 'lspci | grep -i eth' 명령어로 확인 가능합니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Guest82645: 괜찮습니다. 모르는 용어나 헷갈리시는게 있으시면 언제든지 말씀해주세요.
<autowiz> GUI 에서 CTRL + ALT + T 눌러도 터미널 창이 뜰껍니다.
<autowiz> ifconfig -a 명령으로 확인해보시는방법도 있습니다.
<autowiz> 보통은 어지간한 모델은 랜카드 드라이버를 자동으로 잡을텐데요 . 노트북은 아니시지요? 사실 노트북도 자동으로 잡는게 맞습니다만.
<Guest82645> 통계학과인데 학교 컴퓨터 여러대중 몇대로 하고있습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> Guest82645: 학교 컴퓨터면 IP를 자동이 아닌 수동으로 받아야 할 수도 있습니ㅏㄷ.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다른 인터넷 연결 잘 되는 컴퓨터에서 IP를 자동으로 받아오는지, 수동으로 설정하는지 확인해보세요.
<Guest82645> 이더넷은
<Guest82645> 학교 컴퓨터 환경에
<Guest82645> 사용하는 인터넷 연결 방식이 아닌가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이더넷은 LAN 연결에 있어 사용하는 규격?이라고 생각하시면 됩니다.
<Guest82645> Realtek semiconductor co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Giogabit Ethernet  Controller (rev 03) 이라고 뜹니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> Guest82645: 넵. 일단 IP를 수동으로 받아오는지 아닌지 먼저 확인해보세요.
<Guest82645> 그건 어떻게 확인하죠..?ㅜㅜ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 주변에 정상적으로 인터넷 연결 가능한 다른 PC 있나요?
<Guest82645> 네
<Guest82645> 많습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어떤 운영체제인가요?
<Guest82645> 전부 윈도우즈 운영체제입니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> Windows 버전이 어떻게 되나요?
<Guest82645> 제가 만져놓은 두대가 지금 우분투데스크탑 설치과정에서 인터넷이 안되는 불구상태입니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제 생각에는 IP를 수동으로 잡는 네트워크 환경인데, 우분투를 새로 설치하니 해당 설정이 자동으로 바뀌어 인터넷 연결이 안되고 있다고 생각됩니다.
<Guest82645> 아 그럼 어떻게 해야하죠
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일단 주변에 인터넷 연결이 잘 되고 있는 PC에서 Windows 7 운영체제를 기준으로 말씀 드리자면..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제어판 - 모든 제어판 항목 - 네트워크 및 공유 센터 - 로컬 영역 연결 - 속성 - Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4)
<Feren^IRCCloud> 여기 들어가서 IP를 자동으로 받고 있는지, 수동으로 받고 있는지 확인할 수 있습니다.
<Guest82645> Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC(NDIS 6.20)
<Guest82645> 이라고 나옵니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 지금 보고 계시는 창 이름이 로컬 영역 연결 속성인가요?
<Guest82645> 네!
<Guest82645> 연결에 사용할 장치: Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC(NDIS 6.20
<Guest82645> 이렇게 있습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거기 아래에 '이 연결에 다음 항목 사용' 보이시죠?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거기에 Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) 이라는 항목이 있을겁니다. 그 항목을 더블 클릭 해주세요.
<Guest82645> 했습ㄴ다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거기에 자동으로 IP 받기, 다음 IP 주소 사용 두가지 항목이 있을껀데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어떤 항목이 선택 되어 있나요?
<Guest82645> 다음 ip주소 사용 에 선택되어있스빈다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하, 그러면 일단 우분투 그대로 설치하시고 해당 IP, DNS 정보로 설정을 변경하면 정상적으로 인터넷 사용이 될겁니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일단 해당 화면을 촬영하시거나 모두 메모해두시면 됩니다.
<Guest82645> 감사합니다 !!
<Guest82645> 해결해보고 말씀드리겟습니다!
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵. 사실 우분투 설치 프로그램 안에서도 네트워크 설정 바꿔서 진행 할 수 있을껀데 가물가물하네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어차피 우분투 설치 중에는 네트워크 사용을 하든, 안 하든 차이는 별로 없으니(오히려 연결되면 설치 속도가 느려질 수도 있습니다) 그대로 진행하고 말씀해주세요.
<autowiz> 사람들 말 중에 적당한 스트레스는 인생에 좋다고 하는데 , 나는 적당히고 자시고 스트레스는 다 싫음 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 사실 자기도 모르게 스트레스는 조금씩 받고 있다고 생각해요
<autowiz> 당연히 받지 ㅎㅎ 누구나 다 그럴거야 ㅋㅋ
<dkj0208> 안녕하세요! 우분투 16.04.1 버전이 나왔는데요. 터미널에 업그레이드 시켰는데 버전확인 해보니 16.04이네요.
<dkj0208> ISO를 받아서 설치해야 하나요?
<autowiz> autowiz@sdev:~$ cat /etc/lsb-release
<autowiz> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<autowiz> DISTRIB_RELEASE=16.04
<autowiz> DISTRIB_CODENAME=xenial
<autowiz> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS"
<autowiz> autowiz@sdev:~$
<autowiz> 요렇고롬 뜹니다만
<autowiz> apt-get install ubuntu-release-upgrader-core
<dkj0208> 와우! 저도 16.04.1이라고 떴습니다! autowiz님 감사합니다!
<autowiz> do-release-upgrade 했습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 쓰레기통 비우고 왔습니다ㅎㅎ
<dkj0208> Feren님 부지럽하십니다. :)
<Feren^IRCCloud> dkj0208: 일하는건데요 뭘 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Guest82645: 해결하셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ipeter_x1_carbon: 어서오세요.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 안녕하세요?!
<Feren^IRCCloud> ipeter_x1_carbon: 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ 반갑습니다~
<autowiz> 아훕스님 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 오랜만에 뵙습니다. ^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/LT81d7Xq/IMG_0377.JPG
<Feren^IRCCloud> 편의점 다녀 왔습니다
<ahoops> autowiz_: 꾸벅 (__)
<ahoops> 역시 이시간엔 다들 전멸하신듯 하군요 ㅠㅜ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ahoops: 안녕하세요.
<ahoops> 안녕하세요 :)
<Feren^IRCCloud> ahoops: 늦은 시간까지 계시네요.
<ahoops> 넹 ㅋ 요즘 계속 늦게 자는군요 ㅋ
<ahoops> (역시 인터넷이 되니 잠을 이룰수가 없어요 ㅎㅎ)
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅎㅎㅎ 저는 근무 때문에 본의 아니게..
<ahoops> 아 왜 밤에 일을 하시고 그러세요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 알바 하고 있는데 토요일 넘어가는 심야는 그렇습니다 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> ㅋ 바쁘면 좋은거죠 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 데구르르르르
<autowiz_> 꺄~~~~
<autowiz_> 소인 홀녀님을 영접하나이다~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-24
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 서니님 사랑합니다. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 왜죠?
<autowiz_>  잘생겼....   쿨럭
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 너무 피곤하신가보군요
<autowiz_> 죄송합니다. 시력이 ... ㅋㅋ  잘 쉬고 계신가요?
<Seony> 넵 낮에 극장가서 부산행 보고왔어요
<autowiz_> 으음 생소하네요 한국영화 많이 개봉하나요? 하긴 하와이엔 아시아사람 많다고는 들었습니다만
<Seony> 유명한 영화는 거의 한다고 보심 되요
<Seony> 미국 L.A 같은 곳엔 CGV도 있어서 한국이나 마찬가지인데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ  세상이 참 좋아지고는 있는거같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 알기로 L.A에 CGV 생긴지 꽤 오래된 걸로 알고있어요
<autowiz_> 좀전에 왕좌의 게임 시즌6 까지 다봤습니다. ㅎㅎ  시즌6을 먼저보고 시즌 1~5를 봤는데
<autowiz_> 이해안가던 부분이 다 이해가 가네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 전 아예 시작도 안했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 너무 재밌어서 중독성이 심하단 얘길 듣고 안보기로 했씁니다
<autowiz_> 상당히 재미있습니다 ㅎㅎ  어쩌면 그럴지도 모르겠네요. 저도 몇일동안 열심히 보느라 좀 힘들긴했는데 밀린거보고나니 중독이고 뭐고 더 볼게 없어서 ㅋㅋ   아~ 이런 일요일은 게임좀 해야하는데
<autowiz_> 딱히 할 게임도 안떠오르고
<autowiz_> 공부나 할 팔자인가 봅니다 ^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<u0_a108> Surprise. I using irssi on android phone.
<HolyKnight_> http://www.ddanzi.com/index.php?document_srl=114232036&mid=free&module=board&comment_srl=114234749&rnd=114234749#comment_114234749
<HolyKnight_> 운전자가 8이랍니다
<autowiz_> 8:2 나와도 뭐
<autowiz_> 전체 금액이 얼마안하면 크게 신경안쓸것도 같은데요
<autowiz_> 기록이 남기는 하는거 같습니다만. 생각보다 차가 좀 늦게 서긴 했네요 부딧힌 다음 좀지나가서 정차한거보면
<autowiz_> 어쨋거나 황당한 경우네요
<HolyKnight_> ㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> 린돌님 안녕하세요 오랜만에 인사드립니다.
<LinDol> autowiz_, 안녕하세요 :)
<LinDol> 오랜만에 뵙네요 :-)
<LinDol> :-)
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요. 출근했습니다.
<autowiz_> feren 하이~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 오늘도 일한다고 수고가 많구만...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아닙니다ㅎㅎ 며칠 전부터 GitHub에서 어찌어찌 놀아 보고 있어서 재밌습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ 무인 주유소라는걸 자꾸 잊어버리는구만
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅎㅎ 셀프 아니였음 엄청 바빴죠 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거다 저희 동네 독점이라 여기가..
<autowiz_> 정말 가지고 싶군 그런 주유소 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 하나 하고 싶습니다ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 땅값만 10억이라는 말 듣고 아..
<autowiz_> 도심지야? 땅값이 뭐그리 비싸?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 모르겠습니다 ㅠㅡㅠ 사장님이 땅값 20억이였다고 합니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 도심지는 아닌데 말이죠..
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 아얄씨 멍 때리고 있는데 오타 있네요 20억 아닙니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 오늘은 몇시까지 일하는거야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 08시 30분까지 입니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이제 집 갈 시간도 얼마 안 남았네요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_>  
<autowiz_> 퇴근한건가?
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 준이 안녕~
<jun_> autowiz_: 주말 잘 보내셨습니까~?
<autowiz_> 뭐 대략 잘 보냈지 사무실에서 시원하게 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 아하! ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저는 주말내내 뒹구르르~
<jun_> 빨래를 총 3번돌리면서 뒹구르르 ㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-17
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 음. 오늘 이상하게 아침 먹고 왔는데 배고프군요. 흰쌀밥을 먹어서 그런가
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 역시 아직 dpi 설정으로 고해상도 모니터 조절해주는건 애플>윈도우>리눅스 군요
<samahui> 애플은 작은인치의 노트북에서도 레티나로 훌륭하게 표현해주고.. 이번 업데이트로 윈도우10도 쓸만하게 변했는데... 민트리눅스는 dpi 만져주면 메뉴만 커지는군요... 프로그램에 따라서 지원안되는 놈들이 많네요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 리눅스는 데스크탑 환경에 따라서 차이가 꽤 있지 않ㄴ나 싶네요
<samahui> 12인치에 FHD노트북을 사용하려니 눈이아파서 좀 만져주고 고쳐주면서 나름 쓸만하게 세팅은 했는데... 몇몇 프로그램은 그냥 FHD그대로의 좁살만한 폰트 크기인지라... 그렇다고 폰트를 키우면 dpi설정 제대로 지원되는 프로그램에서 글씨체가 망가지고 에휴...
<samahui> 네 데스크탑 환경에 따라 다르겠죠... 우분투로 다시 업기에는 그간 세팅해 놓은 설정들이 ... ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그냥 눈 건강하게 딸기와 루테인이나 열심히 먹어줘야겠네요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 저장소에 데스크탑 환경 패키지 받아서 한번 바꿔보셔요
<samahui> 이미 해봤는데 역시 파폭등은 글씨크기가 그대로네요
<samahui> 헬요일 답게 아침에만 두번째 회의네요. 아우 귀차나 회의 다녀올께요
<autowiz> 저희도 매주 그렇게 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 그게 특정 데스크탑 환경에서 dpi설정을 완벽하게 해도 어떤 앱은 그놈쓰고, 어떤 앱은 kde쓰고...그러면 그 앱만 따로 놀더라구요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 그냥 FHD면 문제 없겠거니 했는데, 13인치 노트북에 FHD이면 나름 고해상도라 또 문제 발생 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 민트는 시나몬은 잘 되었던걸로 아는데....메뉴만 커지진 않았는데요. 음..다시 해볼까. 해본지 오래되서...;;
<bridgebot1> <draco> 엘레멘터리OS가 맥 흉내낸 리눅스 답게 dpi설정이 잘된다고 들었는데, 어느분이 그런 이야기 했더라..
<soyeomul> 다들 저녁 드셨는지요
<soyeomul> 오늘 정말 정말 정말 불볕 더위 날씨였어요 울진
<soyeomul> 외선미에서 볏짚단을 약 100단정도 운반해왔어요 오늘요
<soyeomul> 포터 6대에 친구 5명이 도와줬는데.. 그쪽 외선미길 참 험하더이다
<soyeomul> https://www.google.com/maps/dir//217-12+Onmae-ro,+Onjeong-myeon,+Uljin,+Gyeongsangbuk-do,+South+Korea/@36.7646014,129.3370429,672m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m8!4m7!1m0!1m5!1m1!1s0x3560d8b9dca9e539:0x6d3a83aded31f743!2m2!1d129.337807!2d36.7649238?hl=en-US
<soyeomul> 에서 볏짚단을 가져왔어요
<soyeomul> 그곳으로 가는 길은 무척 험난한 고갯길이었어요
<pchero_work> 링크 주신곳이 소여물님 축사인가요? :)
<soyeomul> 피시히어로님 꾸벅!
<pchero_work> 구글맵으로는 고저차가 안나와서 고갯길 알아보기가 힘드네요. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 제 축사는 아니구요
<soyeomul> 같은 한우조합에 속하신 손 성자 훈자님 축사인데요
<soyeomul> 연세가 있으셔서 소 키우는 걸 줄이신다고 볏짚단을 저에게 주셨어요
<pchero_work> 아
<pchero_work> 혹시
<pchero_work> 벨지안 블루 이런것도 키우시나요?
<soyeomul> 한우만 키우고 있어요
<pchero_work> 한우가 품종이었네요.
<pchero_work> 몰랐습니다..
<soyeomul> 벨지안 블루는 무슨 가축인가요
<soyeomul> 궁금하네요;
<pchero_work> 소 품종 중의 하나에요
<pchero_work> https://www.google.dk/search?q=%EB%B2%A8%EC%A7%80%EC%95%88+%EB%B8%94%EB%A3%A8&newwindow=1&safe=off&tbm=isch&imgil=7rnXNm6x8dmn5M%253A%253BTtRWdeSIVh2rNM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Filyo.co.kr%25252F%25253Fac%2525253Dprint%25252526entry_id%2525253D28480&source=iu&pf=m&fir=7rnXNm6x8dmn5M%253A%252CTtRWdeSIVh2rNM%252C_&usg=__HGh5w6H_0j1mXqGcbwrXmJyFCRg%3D&biw=1920&bih=955&ved=0ahUKEwj8md7KnJDVAhWBJ1AKHZebA1sQyjcIMg&ei=2aBsWbzJAYHPwAKXt47YBQ#imgrc=7rnXNm6x
<soyeomul> 허뜨
<soyeomul> 무슨 소가 우락부락 하네유
<soyeomul> 무섭게 생겨서.. 저라면 저 벨지안블루는 못 키울거 같아요..
<pchero_work> ^^;;
<soyeomul> 각설하고 주제를 바꿔봅니다..
<soyeomul> 어제 밤에 파이썬 루비 리스프 등등 언어 이야길 하다가 잠들었어요
<soyeomul> fmowl님이셨나 파이썬이 좋다라고 하더이다..
<soyeomul> 생활코딩에 가서 좀 동영상 보다가 잠들었는데..
<soyeomul> 실생활에서 문서 작업시에 파이썬이나 루비 등이 도움이 될까요
<soyeomul> 라텍스/HTML 등을 만드는게 최종 목표입니다 일단 이맥스 org 모드를 적극 활용해서요
<soyeomul> 추가로 루비나 파이썬등을 알아두면 더 도움이 될지 안될지 등도요
<soyeomul> 생각만 많아지는 하루..
<soyeomul> 소키우는 사람이 소만 잘 키우면 되지! 하면 머 전 할말이 없고요 ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 흠.
<pchero_work> 라텍스 HTML 만드시려면 ReStructured Test(RST) 어떠신가요?
<pchero_work> ;)
<pchero_work> 지금 문서 작업할 때 사용중인데, 만족하고 있거든요. ㅎㅎ :)
<soyeomul> 고맙습니다 감사합니다 ^^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오랫만이네 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-18
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <studioego> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <studioego> 안녕하싱교
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> raw 데이터를 그대로 DB 에 집어넣다보니 초당 1200건이 넘어가면서 insert 속도 때문에 문제가 생기네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 중간에서 같은 값들은 카운트 해서 넣을려고 하는데 간단할줄 알았는데 생각보다 골머리 썩고 있습니다 ㅜㅜㅜ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 전 php로 그런거 처리해서...기본적으로 php가 느리므로 insert문제는 별로 없어요. update가 오래걸려서 문제지...
<autowiz_> DB 잘하는 우렁각시 하나 있으면 좋겠습니다~ ㅎㅎ 초당 100만건정도 insert 되는 DBMS 구축좀 시키게요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 그건 DB만 잘한다고 되는게 아니라...스토리지 성능 빠방해야 할듯요
<bridgebot1> <draco> Fusion-io 사용해서 Atomic write 같은걸로 ㅋ
<soyeomul> 점심 다들 드셨습니까~
<soyeomul> 시골의 하루는 기상 소여물 아침밥 볼일 점심 볼일 소여물 휴식 또기상 소여물 반복 무한 반복
<soyeomul> 오늘 이따 외선미 또 갑니다
<soyeomul> 땡볕에 쓰러지지 않고 무사히 댕겨오겠습니다~
<soyeomul> https://www.google.co.kr/maps/place/%EA%B2%BD%EC%83%81%EB%B6%81%EB%8F%84+%EC%9A%B8%EC%A7%84%EA%B5%B0+%ED%8F%89%ED%95%B4%EC%9D%8D+%ED%8F%89%EC%98%A4%EA%B3%A1%EA%B8%B8+213-12/@36.7432683,129.4357485,2696m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x3560dc629a4f098f:0xaa85a559454bc925!8m2!3d36.743264!4d129.4445086
<soyeomul> 은 대숲농장입니다.
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 홍수안나셨죠?
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 지수갓님 꾸벅;
<soyeomul> 예 여기는 비가 많이 오지 않았어요
<soyeomul> 괜찮아요
<soyeomul> 대숲농장에서 외선미까지는 차로 1시간.. 자이제 출발합니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 조심해서 다녀오세요~
<drake_kr> 지수갓 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 오후 식곤증
<drake_kr> 라꾸라꾸
<ircCloud^Seony> 최근에 이브온라인 다시 시작해서 하는데 생각보다 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요~ :)
<bridgebot1> <draco> 이브온라인...오래전에 일주일정도 해본게 전부네요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 언어 장벽 때문에 ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 몇 년 째 하는 중인데 아직도 뉴비를 못벗어나네요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 울티마온라인 재미있게 했었으니 적응만 하면 잘할거 같은데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 울티마 하셨으면 잘 하실 겁니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 버디 드릴테니 생각 있으시면 말씀해주세요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅎㅎ 이젠 힘들거에요. 퇴근하면 애 먹이고 놀아주고 씻기고 재우고 바빠서;;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 아무래도 사무실에서도 찔끔씩 할 수 있어서, 요즘 콘솔겜 줄이고 이브온라인 하려고 하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 합~
<soyeomul> 외선미에서 대숲농장으로 볏짚 10단 옮기다가 도로가에 4단 떨어뜨렸어요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 이브온라인에서 메뉴 이것저것 누르고 있을 때...와이프가 무슨 주식하냐고 했던 기억이.. -_- 화면이 복잡해서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 차 세워놓고 길가쪽에다 4단 붙여놓고 나머지 6단 밧줄로 다시 묶고 6단만 일단 대숲농장으로 옮겼습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐 저런..
<soyeomul> 이따 소밥주고 다시 출동..
<soyeomul> 와
<ircCloud^Seony> draco, ㅎㅎ 화면이 좀 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 드라코님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 잠시 전 또 나갔다올께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot1> <draco> 헐. 힘드시겠군요.
<drake_kr> 오호
<drake_kr> 이브온라인 하면 주식하는줄 아는건가요
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임이 게임 같지가 않거든요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 주식대신 이브온라인 하라고 해야 하나
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단, 물건 시세도 파악해야하고,
<bridgebot1> <draco> 우주선 일난 나가면 ...그렇게 안보겠죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 가격 흐름 변동도 좀 알아야하고...
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 가격 가지고 겁나 사기치는 놈들도 많고...
<drake_kr> 작전주 매입중이야
<bridgebot1> <draco> 사실 게임을 가장한 프로그램들이 종종 있습니다. 마비노기라는 채팅 프로그램이라거나...
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국에는 용던이라는 용산 상가가 있다면, 이브에는 지타라고 하는 지타 성계가 있거든요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 거기 가면 온갖 일이...
<drake_kr> 20기가짜리 채팅프로그램이라니
<ircCloud^Seony> 몇 년 째 시장을 큰손들이 장악하고 있어서, 거기 껴서 같이 장사하기가 쉽지 않다네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 어디서 뜨내기 나타나면 협박 메일 보냈다가, 그래도 말 안들으면 아예 청부업자 시켜서 장사 못하게 하고 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 이브온라인 광물 한 3일 캐다가 좀더 큰배 사고(뭐였는지 기억도 안남) 새차(?) 뽑았으니 좀 돌아다녀 볼까 하고 모르는 곳 돌아다니다 뻘건놈들에게 박살...
<ircCloud^Seony> 구석에서 짱박혀 뻑치기하는 유저들한테 걸리셨군요...
<bridgebot1> <draco> 한국인들 모여 있는 채팅창에 징징거렸더니 어떤분이 돈주셔서 똑같은거 사서 또 광물만 캤죠 뭐...
<ircCloud^Seony> 원래 올드비들이 뉴비 잘 도와주기로 유명한 게임이죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 돈 줄테니까 오래 좀 해보라고... ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 진입장벽
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국인들 중에서도 클라이언트 9개 돌리는 사람들 있다네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 광 캐고 설계도면 연구해서 직접 생산하고 판매까지 다 하는 분이라더라구요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 울온 아리랑서버 독칼장인 draco, 우주정착 실패...
<bridgebot1> <draco> 그러고보니...울온에서도 해외서버할땐 똑같은 짓 자주 당했었군요. 광산이나 나무 캐고 돌아다니다 PK당하기..
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 pk 당하기 싫어서, 경찰님들 계시는 지역에서만 미션합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 이브 온라인은 살짝 발을 들일려고 하다가 그냥 도로아미 타불이 되어버렸지요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번 기회에 해보시죠
<bridgebot1> <draco> https://cdn.namuwikiusercontent.com/46/460c2cc6cc7c53e59c7b86a9fcb9f0ead3f455d7b227773c9ab4d3df2c964a21.jpg?e=1505229392&k=v5M6KeSsp5BT3fPoL0srWg
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭔지는 모르지만 Forbidden 뜨네요
<bridgebot1> <draco> https://imgur.com/jj16ThL
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 저거 유명하죠 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> zㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 원래 리눅스 아니었나요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 원래 윈도우 기반 게임인데요
<pchero_work> 아, 그림이요. ^^;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 그림 얘기하는 건데요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 저 그림에서 까만선이 나타내는게 이브온라인이라는 게임의 학습곡선인데요...
<pchero_work> 저거 사람들 떨어지는 라인이 원래 리눅스 아니었던가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 음 제가 알기로 저 그림 원래 이브온라인에서 처음 나온 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 리눅스가 저렇게 어렵진 않잖아요
<pchero_work> https://www.google.dk/search?q=linux+learning+graph&newwindow=1&safe=off&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi93KfQq5LVAhWIaFAKHfdXBocQ_AUICigB&biw=1920&bih=955#imgrc=CbR3YpxbeTuatM:
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 제 생각엔 이브온라인 그림 가져다가 걍 리눅스로 글씨만 바꾼듯 싶네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이브온라인이 2003년도에 나온 게임인데, 2003년도면 리눅스 모르는 사람이 태반이었죠...
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 그럼 여기 있는 사람들 다 변태였던거군요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> gjr
<pchero_work> 헉
<bridgebot1> <draco> 전 전공이라 95년부터 리눅스 했....
<pchero_work> 전.. 03년부터.. -_-;;
<pchero_work> 군대에서 AIX 만진게 시작이었어요. 다들 오래되셨군요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는96년도부터...
<drake_kr> 뭐 저도 하이텔 시절부터.. -.-
<drake_kr> 어쨌든 저 이브온라인이라는 게임은 손도 대지 말아야겠다..
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데, 그래서 더 손대보고 싶지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 제가 와우를 안하는데는 이유가 있지요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 와우 해보고 싶은데, 다들 와우는 이제 끝물이라고 하지 말라더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 사람도 많이 빠져나가서 없다고...
<drake_kr> 저도 이제 나이먹어서.. 왕없는 게임은 별로요..
<bridgebot1> <draco> ....전 모든 게임이 별로...재미없거나, 못하거나
<drake_kr> @draco 무덤도굴꾼 추천이요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 옛날에 하드 난이도로도 쉽고 재미있게 하던 게임, 다시 설치하고 하면 이지로도 못깨질 않나...
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임을 자주 안하셔서 그런거 아니에요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 불혹의 나이라 그런걸지도요. 불혹. 뭐든 혹하질 못함...
<samahui_ws> 저도 리눅스는 90년대 중후반부터...
<samahui_ws> 이브는 한달하고 접었죠
<samahui_ws> ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 불혹인데요 ㅎㅎ...
<drake_kr> 불혹 허준씨는 영원히 고통받던데요
<samahui_ws> 진입장벽이 높은것 보다도 시간이 없어요 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 정신적인 나이는 젊으신가 보죠 뭐
<bridgebot1> <draco> T_T
<ircCloud^Seony> 애늙은이입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 허준 켠김에 왕까지인가 나오는 그 MC ㅋ
<drake_kr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_G7fltcYV8
<samahui_ws> 동년배인데 개고생... 하지만 알고보면 게임하고 먹고 자고... 그게 돈버는일... 좋은건데요
<drake_kr> 에이
<ircCloud^Seony> 최근에 했던 게임 중에서 가장 힘들었던 건 역시나 다크소울3...  그거 하면서, 앞으로 다시는 스트레스 받는 게임 하지 말아야지 하고 다짐했죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 게임도 억지로 시키면...
<bridgebot1> <draco> 무덤도굴꾼이 뭔 게임인가요. 툼레이더?
<ircCloud^Seony> 툼레이더도 있고, 언차티드도 있겠군요...
<samahui_ws> 다크소울 은근 어렵죠
<bridgebot1> <draco> 그러고보니 툼레이더3 까지 집에 있는데...
<bridgebot1> <draco> 98년에 산...
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 다크소울은 은근히 어려운 게 아니라 겁나 어려운 게임입니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 2013년에 나온건 another level입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 사람 인내심 시험하는데 좋은 게임이죠
<samahui_ws> 시간 없어서 초반하고 접은 게임 중 하나 입니다
<samahui_ws> 케주얼게임 가끔씩 하는 재미를 찾아보려 핸드폰에 프랜즈팡 깔았다가... 쓸대없는 집착으로 전맵 골드 다이아 만들다가 접었어요 스트레스가 되더라구요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 다크소울이라니 http://static.fjcdn.com/gifs/This+is+darksouls_7a0e71_4829944.gif 이 짤이 생각나네요
<drake_kr> 근데 스트레스 없는 게임은 재미가 없어요 아이러니..
<samahui_ws> 최근 젤다는 스트레스 없이 재미있게 했습니다 에헴
<samahui_ws> 에헴
<bridgebot1> <draco> 적절한 난이도가 좋죠. 그런데 그게 사람마다 달라
<samahui_ws> 지유도 높은 게임도 한국인에게는 스트레스가 되기도하죠... 폴아웃하다가 메인퀘는 아드로메다로가고 ... 점점 인형수집하던 기억이...
<pchero_work> 저도 요즘 젤다 하고 있습니다. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 신들의 트라이포스2 하는 중인데 요게 잼나더군요. ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 젤다는 엔딩 보고 나니까 더 이상 손에 안잡혀서... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 젤다 가장 재미있게 했던 두가지가 이번에 나온 와일드랑 예전 미니겜보이용 이상한모자.. 요 두개... 그다음이 재대로 즐겼던 슈패용 신들의 트라이포스...
<pchero_work> 전 젤다의 전설 DX 몽환의 섬.. ^^;;
<samahui_ws> 그러고보니 게임 많이 했었군요... 덕분에 불감증이 온건지... 그냥 바뻐서 접하는 시간이 줄어서 그런지... 정말 최근 젤다 이후로는 손에 잡히는 게임이 없네요
<pchero_work> 아직도 그 엔딩송이 잊혀지지가 않네요. ㅎ
<samahui_ws> 몽환의 섬 하니 생각나는 몽환의 모래시계...
<pchero_work> 아! 꿈꾸는 섬이었던 듯.. ^^;;
<samahui_ws> ndsl로 나와서 터치 기능을 넣어놨는데 이거 은근 귀찮아서 접었었죠
<drake_kr> 리니지 몽환의 섬
<drake_kr> 악몽이..
<bridgebot1> <draco> 돈 들여 사놓고 엔딩 못 본 게임....블랙 앤 화이트.
<bridgebot1> <draco> 갑자기 생각나네요. 그거 요즘 윈도에 깔리나 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 요즘 컴 사양들이 좋아서 가상으로 윈도우 깔고 깔아도 돌아갈겁니다
<samahui_ws> 블랙앤화이트도 하다 말았던 기억이 나네요... 전 그보다는 화이트데이...하다가 무서..아니 에러때문에 접었죠
<samahui_ws> 글고보니 엔딩 본 게임도 많은데 접은 게임도 많군요
<cliff3_> 안녕하세요. 채널 들어와서 신경도 안쓰고 있었네요~ 반갑습니다.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 역시 게임 이야기를 하니 채널이 흥하네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<cliff3_> 넵. 안녕하세요~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요~
<cliff3_> pc통신 시절 생각나네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~ 반갑습니다
<cliff3_> 넵. 반갑습니다.
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :D
<cliff3_> 넵. 반갑습니다~
<cliff3_> 게임 얘기 나누고 계셨나봐요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 뭐 잠시동안 ㅎㅎ
<cliff3_> 아~ 네
<samahui_ws> 게임이야기라서 보다는 잠시 틈나는 시간들이 맞는 경우라 흥하다고 봐야죠
<samahui_ws> 바쁘면 아무 말 없이 조용하고 적막하죠
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 굿모닝
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-19
<bridgebot1> <studioego> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <studioego> 리눅스는 전 대학교 입학하기 전에 시간 남아서 사용해봤어요
<bridgebot1> <studioego> 그때 KDE기반의 프랑스업체가 만든 Mandrake Linux 를 써봤지요 (지금은 https://www.openmandriva.org/ )
<bridgebot1> <studioego> 그리고 KDE Korea 분 만나뵙고 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <studioego> 그런데 왜 GNOME Foundation Member가 되었는지 의문? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> autowiz_, 혹시 Dell 스위치 만져보신 적 있으세요?
<autowiz_> 가물가물 하네요 있었던거 같기도 하고 없었던거 같기도하고 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 보통 다른데 OEM 아닐까요?
<autowiz_> ibm san 스위치는 브로케이드 꺼더라구요
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 델에서도 기업용 스위치가 나와요.  이번에 저희가 구입했는데, 안에 운영체제가 시스코랑 많이 비슷한데 좀 이해가 안되는게 있어서요ㅕ...
<autowiz_> ibm 그냥 스위치도 있긴 한데 뭐 이건 좀 따로 만든거 같긴 합니다만.
<Work^Seony> 포트 설정해서 트렁킹 vlan 넣고 encapsulation dot1q 넣었는데, show ru 해보면 트렁킹 항목 자체가 안보여서 좀 이상하네요..
<autowiz_> 트렁킹 상태는 보는 명령으로는 어떻게 나오나요?
<autowiz_> 트링킹용 vlan 만 만들어지고 트링킹이 안된거일 가능성도 있을까요? 벤더만다 명령이나 체계가 좀 다를 수 도 있을거같아서요
<Work^Seony> 아직 트렁킹 상태 보는 명령어를 모르겠어요.  스위치포트 명령어는 거의 시스코랑 같은데, 다른 부분에서 약간씩 좀 달라서요...
<autowiz_> port-channel 로 나타날 수 도 있구요
<autowiz_> lag 식으로 나온느 장비들도 있고
<Work^Seony> 아... 그런 식으로 나오는 것도 있군요...
<Work^Seony> 포트채널로 좀 봐야겠네요..
<bridgebot1> <draco> 드렁킹이라고 하니 맥주가 땅기네요...
<Work^Seony> autowiz_, encapsulation dot1q도 아무리 해봐도 안되길래 매뉴얼 보니까, 걍 호환성 때문에 명령어만 냅둔거지 dot1q 자체는 걍 기본값이네요...
<Work^Seony> 이번에 구입한 스위치가 Dell N2048이라는 스위치인데, 시스코 보단 가격대비 성능이 좋군요
<autowiz_> 그렇군요 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 간혹 기본값까지 확인을 해야하는경우가 있더라구요.
<autowiz_> nortel 장비는 show ru 에 안보이는데 show ru verbose 인가 detail 인가해서 보면 여러가지 limit 들이 좌악~
<Work^Seony> 시스코 외엔 만져본적이 없으니...
<autowiz_> broadcast , multicast 가 몇개 이상은 차단되더라구요. 심할때는 포트를 disable  ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 집에 시스코 8포트짜리 SG시리즈 스위치 하나 장만해놨는데, 세팅해놓고나니 건드리면 불편해서 아예 손도 안대게 되더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 초기 세팅하면 땡이지요 ㅋㅋ 안건드리고 잘 돌아가는게 최고입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Suiz> 안녕하세요
<Suiz> 문의드릴게있어서 왔습니다.
<Suiz> mysqlbinlog 를 써서 백업중에있는데요
<Suiz> sql 로 저장하고나서 안에 내용 에서 주석 부분은 없앤다고 -s 옵션을 줬는데.. SET TIMESTAMP 은 그래도 있내요;;
<Suiz> SET TIMESTAMP 주석은 어떻게 빼나요?
<drake_kr> Sed 정규식으로...
<soyeomul> 어따 엄청 덥습니다
<soyeomul> 다들 점심은 드셨는지요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅;
<soyeomul> 사마휘님 꾸벅;
<soyeomul> 어제 외선미 도로가에 떨군 볏짚단 4개중에 3개 운반해놓고 방금 점심 먹었어여
<soyeomul> 땀이 장난 아니어서
<soyeomul> 샤워하고 잠시 쉬었다 나가려구요
<drake_kr> 음 plague inc 재밌네염
<bridgebot1> <draco> 세계멸망 게임
<ircCloud^Seony> 그거 폰으로 나왔을 때 한 번 해봤는데, 뭔 전염병 추가시키는데 돈내라고 해서 한 판 해보고 바로 삭제 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 은근히 빡쳐서 할만하드라고요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 제가 오후에나 시간이 되니 조용할 때 들어오네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘은 암때나 다 조용한 거 같더라구요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요~
<drake_kr> 뭐.. 채팅 프로그램이 많아졌으니까요
<drake_kr> 스타크래프트 리마스터라는 채팅 프로그램이라던지..
<lexlove> 스타크래프트는 입문하다 그만둬서 재미를 알지 못하고 끝났네요.ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 스타크래프트는 1 말고 2를 스토리 모드로 따라가시면 재밌어요
<samahui_ws> scv어택하다 접었죠... 전 스타보다 디아블로가 재미있어서 그것만 했던 기억이 있네요
<samahui_ws> 전산실에 스타 디아 깔아놓고 후배들 동기들이랑 열심히 했던 기억이 나네요...
<lexlove> 처음에 스타크래프트를 배우기 시작해서 컴퓨터랑 하다가 배틀넷을 접하게 되었는데 상대가 맵햅쓰고 바로 죽여버리더라구요.
<lexlove> 한두번 당하니깐 하기가 싫어서 안하게 되었죠.
<drake_kr> 요즘은 pve가 있어서..
<drake_kr> 저도 사실 첨부터 pvp는 그닥..
<ircCloud^Seony> 아예 처음부터 대전을 하셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ
<samahui_ws> 처음 스타나오고 pc방이 성업하기 시작한 시기인지라 떴었죠... 당시 pc방 차린다고 선배가 와서 밤새 놀다 가라고 개업전 인사차 갔다가 새벽까지 게임했던 기억도 나네요
<drake_kr> 진짜 스타는 한국인이면 웬만큼 하는거 같애요
<samahui_ws> 새벽에 집에 오는길에 탔던 택시가 핸들도 레이싱 핸들에 좌석도 레이싱카용...
<samahui_ws> 드레프트하면서 집에 태워다주던... 밤샜는데 잠이 오지 않더군요
<samahui_ws> 그래서 기억하고 있습니다
<drake_kr> 경차로 드리프트....
<drake_kr> 택시에서 음악은 유로비트가 나오고......
<lexlove> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sPYPzGdE6I
<lexlove> 스타크래프트 하면 이 음악이죠.ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 퇴근들 하세요~
<soyeomul> 좋은 저녁입니다
<soyeomul> 다들 저녁식사 하셨는지요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-20
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~ 찜통같이 더운 아침 입니다
<samahui_ws> 한 낮에 얼마나 온도가 올라갈지 궁금해지는 아침이네요
<lexlove> 그러네요. 저도 한바탕 땀을 흘렸어요.
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 인천은 27도에서 31도 정도까지 오르네요.
<samahui_ws> 지금 느껴지는 걸 봐서는 더 오를거 같아요
<lexlove> 전남 광양은 24~34도 라고 시리가 알려주네요.
<samahui_ws> 온도가 안올라도 느낌상 쪄죽을거 같아요. 어제는 복염주의보 떴었으니... 오늘도 뜨겠네요
<samahui_ws> 폭염
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 습도가 문제죠 언제나
<samahui_ws> 일 땜시 머리 아파서 바람 좀 쐬야지 하고 옥상 올라갔던 1인... 바싹 말라서 내려왔다죠..
<samahui_ws> 에어컨을 24시간 켜놓고 있게 만들어주더군요
<samahui_ws> 오늘은 서울 35도 이상 예상된다며 폭염경보 뜨네요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 다음 작업은 오후 2시입니다 다들 점심 드셨는지요~
<autowiz_> 한참 점심시간이군요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 위즈님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 피시할리님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 전 이제 밥먹으로 갑니다~~~
<autowiz_> 아이고 이제야 봤네요 . 점심 맛있게 드시고 오세요~ ^^
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 위즈님 저 방금 다 먹었어요
<soyeomul> 다음 일시작 2시 할때까지 낮잠 자러갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두들 더위 잘 피하면서 일하시구요!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<drake_kr> 아옳 너무 덥당
<bridgebot1> <draco> 회사는 시원해요
<samahui_ws> 회사 집은 시원한데.. 중간 이동시 너무 덥죠...
<samahui_ws> 그냥 한곳에 정착하고 싶네요
<lexlove> 안녕하세ㅛㅇ
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 회사에 맥미니가 있길래 켜보긴 했는데 딱히 쓸 곳을 모르겠네요
<samahui_ws> 그런건 저에게 버리시는 겁니다 ㅋ
<samahui_ws> 최근 모델이면 OS 최신으로 올려 쓰시면 될거고... 좀 지나서 안될꺼 같으면 리눅스 계열 설치해보세요
<autowiz_> 껏다 켰다 만 해보시면 됩니다. ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 전에 담당자가 쓰던 모양인데 포토샵과 일러스트가 설치되어 있더라구요
<lexlove> 썼던..
<lexlove> Seony, 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 덥네요
<soyeomul> 저녁 6시에 다시 나갑니다 더위가 좀 꺾이면
<soyeomul> 울진군 현재 30도
<soyeomul> 7시가 되면 28도
<lexlove> 낮에 잠시 밖에 나갔었는데 뜨겁더군요.ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 이거참.. 날씨.. 끝내주네요
<autowiz_> 피시 하나 살려고 보니 170~270 나오네요 ...  몇년은 용돈 모아야 할 수 있을 듯 합니다 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 저도 집에 피시한대가 운명하였습니다.
<autowiz_> 오늘은 특히 아침부터 뜨거웠던거 같습니다. 깜짝 놀랬드랬지요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 노후 인가요? 아니면 노가다를 너무 시켜서 인가요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 무엇이 문제인지 살펴봐야하는데 덥고 귀찮고 방치중이에요
<autowiz_> 여름에는 뭐 다들 그렇게 사는거 아니겠습니까 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 노후가 맞을거 같네요. 얼마전에 케이스 파워스위치가 나가서 1,000원짜리 파워 끼워서 쓰고 있는데 블루스크린이 자꾸 뜨더만 아예 화면이 안뜨네요.
<lexlove> 아무소리가 없고 화면에 아무런 글자가 안뜨는 걸 보면 그래픽 문제 인거 같기도 한데 쳐박아두고 있어요.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 여유가 좀 생기면 그때 보시면 되지요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 집에 에어컨이 없거든요. 지금 무엇가를 하려고 나서다가 다른 사람 잡을 수도 있으니 자제 중입니다. ㅡ.ㅡ
<lexlove> 남편은 파워스위치가 고장났을 때부터 새것으로 사고 싶어 하는데 제 눈치 보느라 못하고 있어요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 위즈님 꾸벅;
<soyeomul> 그리고
<soyeomul> 정부 전자사이트들이 조금씩 바뀌나바요
<soyeomul> 오늘 민원24 갔더니..
<soyeomul> 무려 파여폭스에서 자연스럽게
<autowiz_> 구글 글라스 까지는 아니더라도 여행중에 쉽고 편하게 자주 사진찍을 수 있는 제품이 있으면 좋겠습니다.
<soyeomul> 접근이 되는게 참 좋더이다
<autowiz_> 웹 호환성은 점점 좋아지고 있는거 같긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 결정타가 금융권 플러그인들인데 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 오~ 점점 개선이 되는군요.ㅎ
<autowiz_> 요즘은 아주 크롬 스토어? 에서 다운받아 설치되는 녀석들도 있더라구요
<soyeomul> 여행중엔.. 그냥 뭐 스마트폰 꺼내서 찍곤 했어요
<soyeomul> 보다 더 편한 카메라가 있나요 저도 궁금하네요
<lexlove> 편리함만 따진다면 과연 있을까요?
<lexlove> 저는 퇴근합니다. 오늘은 칼퇴를 해야겠어요.^^;;;
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~~~
<autowiz_> 구글 글라스 자체는 좀 비싸고
<autowiz_> 클립식으로 목에 걸거나 , 안경처럼 생긴거도 편할거 같긴 한데  고민중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 목에 거는 카메라.. 좋아보입니다;; 가볍다면 저도 하나 장만하고 잡은데..
<soyeomul> 아 근데 핸드폰을 목에 걸면!!!
<soyeomul> 아고 마 그냥 전 소여물이나 주러가봅니다~
<samahui_ws> 구형 장비에 들어있는 자료 좀 빼려다 뻑나서 이거 하드웨어적 암호 걸린건 모르고 외장으로 물렸더니 안읽혀진답시고 다시 OS설치하는데 하두 구형이라 도스로 부팅하고 윈도우nt 깔아주는데... smartdrv 없이 실행을...
<samahui_ws> 뭐 중간에 하드웨어 암호 해제로 간단하게 해결을 봤지만... 쓸대없이 장대한 시간을 보냈네요
<samahui_ws> 역시 이런건 직접해야지 누구 시키면 안되요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 퇴근하다 땀이 흠뻑....덥네요
<drake_kr> 집에 있어도 더워요
<samahui_ws> 회사처럼 집도 에어컨 풀로 작동시키면 됩니다
<samahui_ws> 퇴근이라도 하시고 부러워요
<drake_kr> 허허허
<pchero_work> 스팀게임 23개가 모두 합쳐서 1달러에 파네요.
<pchero_work> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/dollar-rage-bundle
<drake_kr> 아쉽게도(?) 눈에 띄는 게임이 없군요..
<samahui_ws> 스팀 세일은 시도때도 없지만 정작 마음에 드는 게임 세일하는건 하늘에 별따기죠
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-21
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~~
<drake_kr> 테슬라 신차가 3천이라.......
<samahui_ws> 테슬라가 아주 공격적이네요
<samahui_ws> 전기차
<samahui_ws> 하지만 가격때문에 지원금 못받죠
<samahui_ws> 가격이 아니라 cc인가
<samahui_ws> 아무튼
<samahui_ws> 전 다음차는 벤츠로... 국산은 아무리 잘나와도 타다보면 확실한 차이? 를 보여주네요.... 녹쓸고 부식되는 차체나... 텅빈 철판..
<bridgebot1> <draco> 지원금이 친환경차 보급도 목적이지만, 국산차 지원 성격도 있지 않나요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 내수만 그렇다니 더더욱 사고 싶지 않네요
<samahui_ws> 친환경차 지원금은 말그대로 환경지원금인지라..
<samahui_ws> 국산차 지원만은 아닐껄요
<drake_kr> 주유소에서 배터리 셀 교체해주는 식으로 하면... 노후밧데리 폭탄돌리기 되겠군요...
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 30~60프로 충방전 유지해주면 요즘 베터리는 정말 오랜시간 탈수 있죠
<samahui_ws> 베터리 죽는 일이 없어요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 테슬라도 배터리 통채 바꾸기를 시연만 하고 실용화 안하는거 보면...문제가 있나봐요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 80% 넘기지 않으면 오래 쓴다더군요. 하지만 저는 모바일 기기는 그냥 싼거 사서 막충전해 쓰기로. 신경쓰기 싫음.
<drake_kr> 아재다
<samahui_ws> 베터리 바꾸는건 나중 문제고... 베터리는 관리잘해줘서 오래가게 하는게 더 중요하죠.... 물론 가장 중요한건 충전시간과 사용타임이지만
<samahui_ws> 네 그래서 설정에서 20~70프로로 해서 20이하 충전 70이상 충전 중지 해놓으면 오래가죠
<samahui_ws> 노트북을 그렇게 사용 중입니다
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋ 편리하기 위해 산 기기를 신경쓰며 관리하는거 싫어요. 기기들이 날 관리해줘야지.
<samahui_ws> 설정만 걸어놓는거죠
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 설정해놓고 충전기 연결했을때 그렇게 쓰는거죠
<samahui_ws> 막쓰기 위한 겁니다
<bridgebot1> <draco> 최대 충전량을 제한 할수 있어요?
<samahui_ws> 막 쓰고 싶을때 써야되는데 베터리때문에 못쓰면 그건 막쓰는게 아니죠
<drake_kr> 전 노트북 밧데리 수명 닳는다고 밧데리 빼놓고 불편하게 쓰는 사람 봤는데.. 이해가 안돼요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 그냥 막충전하고, 막쓰기 힘들정도로 배터리 떨어지면 버리고 새거 삽니다. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 폰을 20만원짜리 사서 1년에 한번 바꾸기로 쓰는중입니다
<samahui_ws> 저도 보통은 그러는데 요즘은 내장이 많아서 관리해주면 좀 더 편하게 오래 쓸 수 있으니 손해는 아니라고 봐요
<samahui_ws> 베터리 빼놓고 쓰는건 저도 비추요
<samahui_ws> 그러다 전련나가서 일하던 데이터 날려봐야~ 아~ 하죠
<drake_kr> 어차피 길어도 5년에 한번은 바꿀텐데..
<bridgebot1> <draco> 전 노트북이랑 폰이랑....옛날 니카드 배터리 쓰는 방식으로 완충완방해야 한다고 고집 피우는 사람 여럿 봤어요.
<drake_kr> 아 그건 정말......
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 진짜 니카드 충전지를 쓰라고 ㅡㅡ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 옛날 디카 전문 사이트에서 일할땐, 디카 리튬이온 배터리를 완방하는 방법 알려달라고 문의하는 글도 종종 있었어요. 이거 쇼트시키면 되냐고..
<bridgebot1> <draco> 그런 사람들이 진짜 아재죠. 옛날 방식을 시대가 바뀌어도 고집함. 알려줘도 안들어요
<drake_kr> 근데.. 전력소모 아무리 줄여도 노트북을 건전지로 쓸만큼은 안되나봐요..
<bridgebot1> <draco> 노트북 배터리 몇천 mAh니까..그거 건전지로 치면 몇개지..
<samahui_ws> 오래 쓰려면 80%까지 충전해서 쓰고 20이하로 떨어트리지 않는다 빼고는 다 틀린 정보더라고요
<samahui_ws> 요즘 기기는 알아서 100프로 되면 충전 안되죠 따라서 거의 필요 없는 정보
<drake_kr> 뭐 요즘은 니카드에 비하면 대충 써도 웬만큼은 가잖아요
<samahui_ws> 결론은 막쓰면 되는데 이게 시스템에 따라서 안되는 경우가 있어서 이 부분만 손보고 사용합니다
<bridgebot1> <draco> 요즘은 급속충전되서...폰의 경우는 30분만에 80% 충전되는 놈들도 있죠. 편한 세상임. 급속충전도 셀 수명 단축한다지만...
<drake_kr> 수명 단축 해도 뭐.. 한 5년 갈게 3년 가고 그런거 아니에요?
<drake_kr> 그런거 너무 신경쓰는 사람은 sd카드같은것도 못쓸듯..
<samahui_ws> 다 떠나서 싸요 베터리 ㅋ
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅇㅇ 싸죠
<bridgebot1> <draco> 문제는 요즘 배터리들 일체형이라 교체하려면 어디다 맞겨야 한다는거
<drake_kr> 얼마전에 엘레파츠에서 밧데리 비싸게 주고 샀어요
<samahui_ws> AS센터로 가야죠
<bridgebot1> <draco> 어차피 폰은 길게 써봐야 2년이면 바꾸니
<samahui_ws> 근데 분해 몇번 해보면 다 할 수 있습니다(기계치 제외)
<bridgebot1> <draco> 감사합니다. drake 호갱님
<drake_kr> 하긴 뭐 이 폰도 4s처럼 뽕을 뽑을거 같긴 해요
<samahui_ws> 그래도 그런거 귀찮으면 관리 좀 해주면 되는거고... 완충 완방만 피하면 되죠
<drake_kr> 밧데리 효율 떨어졌다 싶으면 교체하면 되고..
<bridgebot1> <draco> 폰 배터리도 일부러 조금 용량 줄여놓기도 하나봐요. 제 폰이 4000mAh 배터리인데, 이거 커널에서 설정하면 4200으로 설정이 가능하더라구요. 4200짜리 넣어놓고 4000으로 설정해놨나?
<samahui_ws> 아까도 말씀 드렸지만 80% 충전이 베터리 수명늘리는 방법인지라
<samahui_ws> 일부러 그렇게 놓습니다
<bridgebot1> <draco> 무서운 세상. 커널로 충전제한 풀고, 안되던 퀵차지 가능하게 설정도 가능하고;;;
<bridgebot1> <draco> 안터지나..
<samahui_ws> 그거 100%보이게 해놓고 80만 충전하면 충전안된다고 as로 몰리니
<samahui_ws> 아예 막아놓고 100충전하세요 하는겁니다
<drake_kr> 아하 노트7!!
<samahui_ws> 겉으로는 100이지만 알고보면 80프로 충전
<samahui_ws> 충전 제한은 안푸는게 좋은겁니다
<drake_kr> 일부러 터치고 소송하는게 좋습니다
<samahui_ws> 노트7의 경우는 폭파때문에 베터리 바꿔서 이름 바꿔서 다시 팔던데...
<samahui_ws> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 무슨 팬 에디션
<samahui_ws> 차라리그냥 노트7re 이런식으로 팔지...
<samahui_ws> 속이는 기분 들어서 별로 구입하고 싶지 않네요
<samahui_ws> 거기다 새폰인냥 가격도 새폰가격
<drake_kr> 그러게요
<drake_kr> 근데 폰가격은 제조사를 욕할건 아닌듯 한데요
<samahui_ws> 통신사를 같이 욕해야죠
<drake_kr> 공정한 시스템이 아니니...
<drake_kr> 그냥 폰을 마트에서 팔고 통신사는 유심만 파는게 정석인거 같은데..
<samahui_ws> 통신사 권한 좀 줄여야되요
<samahui_ws> 그냥 말그대로 연결만하는 역활로
<samahui_ws> 폰은 그냥 제조사에서 직접 유통하고
<drake_kr> 공짜는 무슨..
<samahui_ws> 통신사는 통신 회선만 관리하는걸로
<samahui_ws> 공짜를 빙자한 약정의 노예생성
<drake_kr> 여러분 cj 쓰세요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 갤노트7 팬 에디션은 이름 잘 지은거 같습니다.  팬 아니면 절대 못 살 그런 제품이니까요
<samahui_ws> 폰샀다고 자랑하면... 그걸보고 전 아! 노예됬구나 합니다
<samahui_ws> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> Hello모바일 좋아요
<drake_kr> 월 27000원 정도에 데이터 6기가
<bridgebot1> <draco> 지금도 자급제로 쓸수는 있으니 그래도 예전보단 많이 나아졌죠
<drake_kr> 윈도우폰에 쓰고 있었는데 도난당해서..
<drake_kr> 아이폰을 40만원에 샀어요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 님 전에 아이폰도 도난당했잖아요
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 베트남 가있는 5s..
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 지금 그자식 잘 쓰고 있는듯 합니다..
<drake_kr> 걔한테도 뭐라 못하는게..
<drake_kr> 750$ 주고 샀다고...
<bridgebot1> <draco> http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2015/04/02/story_n_6997730.html  이거 한번 재현해 보지 그러셨어요
<samahui_ws> 전 약정 싫어서 폰은 그냥 통신사 안끼고 분할없이 삽니다
<samahui_ws> 그리고 통신요금은 젤 좋은걸로... 비싸도 써요(회사에서 내주니까요 ㅋㅋ ㅋ)
<bridgebot1> <draco> 핵심은 회사에서 내주는거군요
<drake_kr> 오호라
<drake_kr> 그 회사 티오 있나요
<samahui_ws> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 아무튼 폰은 정가에서 깍아서 현찰로 구입입니다.. 그렇게 해서 갤7도 60만원인가에 샀던거 같네요. 그리고 요즘제는 맘대로 맘편하게 쓰고 바꾸기...
<samahui_ws> 근데 이건 아내폰 그렇게 사줬고... 저도 사야되는데 노트5쓰다가 7넘어가려했더니 문제 생겨서 아직도 폰을 못바꾸고 있네요
<samahui_ws> 오늘 아침부터 이게 맛이 가서 꺼졌다 켜졌다 다운되었다를 반복(... 웃긴게 삼성 패이 업데이트 하고 꼬였어요)
<samahui_ws> 심각하게 수리할까 새로 살까 고민중입니다
<bridgebot1> <draco> 전 커스텀롬 되는 해외폰중에 배터리 크고 싼넘으로 사서 자급제.
<bridgebot1> <draco> 다만 태블릿을 LTE데이터 쉐어링 하느라 알뜰폰 이통사는 못쓰고 KT씁니다.
<samahui_ws> 어플 통신사 어플이랑 삼성 어플이랑... 쓰고 싶은거만 깔 수 있으면 참 좋겠어요 죽여놔봐야 보안 구멍일 뿐이니
<bridgebot1> <draco> 그래서 커스텀 롬 씁니다. 롬질하다 가끔 폰이 맛가서 별짓 다하지만 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 제조사 앱들도 반쯤은 쓰레기이고, 이통사 어플은 정말 거의 다 쓰레기라
<bridgebot1> <draco> 특히 KT는 어플을 발로 만드는거 같습니다
<samahui_ws> 헬쥐도 발로 만들죠... 성능은 삼성폰보다 좋은데 어플때문에 안써요
<samahui_ws> 삼성이 그나마 났지만... 그 삼송마져도 가끔 트러블 일으키면 정말 죽이고 싶어요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 점신 맛있게 드세요
<samahui_ws> 지금 문제 일으키는 앱이 삼성페이 맞네요
<samahui_ws> 점심 맛나게 드세요
<drake_kr> 항상 최저가입찰이니까요
<drake_kr> 지들이 안만들죠
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 렛츠 인크립트에서 와일드카드 인증서 발급한다는군요 :+1::+1::+1::+1: https://letsencrypt.org/2017/07/06/wildcard-certificates-coming-jan-2018.html
<autowiz_> 좋은소식이군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 와일드 카드보다 요즘 사이트들 실제 인증서들 보니까 alternative names 라고 해서
<autowiz_> 별도의 도메인들이 수십개가 들어가 있더군요
<autowiz_> 와일드카드는 그래도 서브도메인만 커버 되는데 이건 완전 신세계더라는 . 역시 공부는 끝이 없는거 같습니다 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘 스위치 딴걸로 교체했는데 네트워크가 제대로 작동이 안되서 스트레스 받는군요...
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 조퇴하고 싶은 오후네요.
<samahui_ws> 스위치 교체를 네트워크 스위치 생각안하고 닌텐도 스위치 생각한 1인 입니다
<samahui_ws> 금요일이니 반차쓰시고 어디 떠나세요
<lexlove> 퇴근시간까지 2시간 남아서 조퇴하기 아까워요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그 딴거는 어디껀가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz_: switchport mode trunk 준거랑 안준거랑 작동이 다른가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> samahui_ws: 여기는 반차 따위는... 걍 컨디션 안좋아서 일찍 간다고 말하고 가면 됩니다 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 모드에 따라서 달라질 수 있을거같은데
<autowiz_> port trunk ( ether-channel ) 이 아니라 시스코 문법이면
<autowiz_> 포트가 access 되는게 아니라 vlan trunk  용으로 동작한다는게 될거같은데요
<autowiz_> 일단 벤더는 어디껀가요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 그게 아니라,
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러니까 switchport trunk allowed vlan ???? 만 적혀있는 거랑,
<ircCloud^Seony> switchport mode trunk랑 같이 적혀있는 거랑 작동이 다른가요?
<autowiz_> 굳이 있는거 보면 다른거같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 음.. 그렇군요... 해깔리네요...
<autowiz_> 심한경우에 allowed 는 먹히는데 trunk 모드로 동작하지 않을 수 있습니다.
<autowiz_> (먹힌다기 보다는 , 커맨드는 들어가지만 실제로 동작을 하지는 못하는 커맨드가 될 수 있을거 같은데요)
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 좀 이해가 안가네요...  mode trunk를 넣지않고 trunk allowed를 해서 트렁킹이 되고있는데, 굳이 mode trunk를 넣느냐 안넣느냐에 따라 또 작동이 달라지는게... 좀 알아봐야겠네요...
<autowiz_> 정~확하게는 저도  에뮬레이터 돌려봐야할거같은데요
<autowiz_> 제가 보는 명령어 샘플에는 mode trunk 가 먼저있거든요.
<autowiz_> 이건 switch port 모드를 선택하는거고 , switchport trunk allowed vlan ?? 은 trunk 로 동작했을때에만 해당되는 내용이 되는거지요
<ircCloud^Seony> 트렁킹을 할거면 걍 무조건 mode trunk를 넣어주는게 낫겠네요
<autowiz_> 네~ 그줄이 없으면 mode access 로 동작할거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> access 인지 switch 인지 헛갈리는데 일단 mode trunk 줄은 필요할거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> native vlan 은 지정된대로 통신이 잘 나요?
<autowiz_> 잘 되나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 잘 되는 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> mode trunk 넣지않고 그냥 trunk allowed vlan만 해도 잘 되네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 정말 더운 날입니다;
<soyeomul> 가만있어도 땀이 줄줄줄..
<pchero_work> 한국은 아직 한창인가 보네요..
<pchero_work> 여기는 벌써 가을 분위기가 납니다.. -_-;;;
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_tp> 안녕하세요
<samahui_tp> 출근 하신건가요?
<Work^Seony> 네 방금 사무실 들어왔어요
<samahui_tp> 전 회사에서 일하다 너무 늦게 끝나서 그냥 쇼파에 누웠어요
<samahui_tp> 잠깐 자고 일어났더니 3시가 넘어가네요
<Work^Seony> 흐 쇼파에서 주무시면 더 피곤하실텐데요
<samahui_tp> 쇼파가 아주 아늑하니 좋은 놈 입니다
<samahui_tp> 전 어릴때부터 쇼파가 좋더라고요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 허리가 튼튼하시군요
<samahui_tp> 허리 하체는 아주 튼튼합니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <jangho> 안녕하세요
<samahui_tp> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot1> <jangho> 더워서 잠이 안오네요 허허
<samahui_tp> 시원한 사무실에서 주무시면 잠 잘와요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> 야근하다 애들 재운다고해서 못갔어요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 날씨가 많이 더운가보네요
<Work^Seony> 하긴 7월 중순이 넘었으니...
<samahui_tp> 하지만 덕분에 전 에어컨 빵방하게 틀고 잘자고 일어났죠
<samahui_tp> 비도 계속 오다가 더워지니 더 더워요
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요...
<samahui_tp> 습하고 더운 그런거 있잖아요.
<Work^Seony> 이 동네는 요즘 밤에 선풍기 틀면 추워서...
<samahui_tp> 부러운 동네죠
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 낮에는 덥긴 더워요.
<samahui_tp> 더워도 여기처럼 습하니 축 늘어지게 덥지는 않을꺼 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 네 습하진 않죠
<samahui_tp> 정말 습하지 않은게 최고인거 같아요
<samahui_tp> 습하지만 않으면 열대야도 없죠
<Work^Seony> 네 사실 습하지만 않으면, 그늘에 있으면 그래도 있을만해요
<Work^Seony> 선풍기만 틀어도 시원하고...
<samahui_tp> 바람만 불어도 시원하죠
<Work^Seony> 바람이 불면 습기를 뺏어가니까 시원하다고 느끼게 되죠
<samahui_tp> 습도가 높으니 바람이 불어도 열풍기 틀어놓은거 같은 바람이 불고... 그늘에 있어도 찜찜해요
<samahui_tp> 한증막 딱 열고 들어간 느낌
<Work^Seony> 이 동네도 가끔 그럴 떄가 있긴 해요.  옆에서 화산 터지면 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 화산 터지면... 그런정도가 아니라... 녹아내리는거 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <jangho> 화산이라니.. 덜덜
<Work^Seony> 거리가 좀 멀리 떨어져있어서요
<Work^Seony> 비행기 타고 1시간인가 가야하니까, 서울에서 제주도 정도 생각하시면 될 거에요
<samahui_tp> 그래도 크게 터지면 지진도 느껴지고 불안하겠어요
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 안그래요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 거리가 워낙 멀리 떨어져있어서, 화산 터져도 그런건 아예 느낄 수가 없구요
<samahui_tp> 하와이는 자연경관도 참 좋고 기후도 정말 마음에 드는데... 전 화산지대라는 점이 좀 걸려요
<Work^Seony> 대신, 너무 더우면 화산 터져서 더운건가 하고 뉴스 찾아보는 정도? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 제주도에서 화산 터져는데, 서울에서 걱정하는 정도라고 생각하시면 됩니다
<Work^Seony> 영향은 없어요
<Work^Seony> 화산재도 없고
<jangho> 화산폭발이라는 현상을 겪어보지는 못해서 이정도로 멀면 안심이다라는 감이 없네요
<samahui_tp> 화산에서 흘러나온 용암에 마시멜로 구워먹어보고 싶네요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 너무 덥네요
<samahui_tp> 내일을 위해 좀 자고 올께요 이따봐요~
<bridgebot1> <riemannulus> 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul`> 합!
<soyeomul`> 어제 접속해놓고 잠들었어요
<soyeomul`> 피시히어로님의 코멘트 남겨진거 이맥스 창에 있더이다
<soyeomul`> 옙 피시히어로님 한국은 더위가 한창입니다
<soyeomul`> 그리고 가을분위기라 함은 그렇다면 피시님은 국외에 거주하시는건가요
<soyeomul`> ... 여기까지 어제 이야기...
<soyeomul`> ... 지금부터 오늘 이야기...
<soyeomul`> 아따 덥네요!!!
<soyeomul`> 아침 소여물 주고 왔는데 땀이 한바가지
<soyeomul`> 그래도 오늘 여기 울진은 비가 오려는지 하늘에 먹구름이 몰랴옵니다
<soyeomul`> 시원하게 쏟아졌음 좋겠어요
<soyeomul`> 영국은 밤 11시네요
<soyeomul`> 한국은 아침 8시
<soyeomul`> 잠시 백암온천 좀 다녀올께요
<soyeomul`> 다녀와서 볏짚 좀 줘야겠네요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-22
<samahui_tp> deep angry
<samahui_tp> 다들 밤새 일하는데 디자인하는 여직원이 지 놀러간다고 쪽지 남겨두고 튀었어요
<samahui_tp> 해줘야 할 작업이 산더미인디 지는 밤샘도 안시키고 자고 일찍 출근하고 작업없음 퇴근도 일찍 시켜주는데 토요일 쉬는날이니 당연하다는듯이 쪽지하나 써놓고 안나오네요
<samahui_tp> 아놔...
<samahui_tp> 다른 팀 디자이너 불러서 작업은 어찌 되겠는데
<samahui_tp> 쉬는날 일시키는건 미안하지만 다들 밤샐 정도로 급한건데... 놀겠다고 튀다니...
<jason_KR> 웃어야 할지 울어야 할지    이런 경우 나오는 표정이 썩소?
<samahui_ws> 썩소는 그보다는 비웃음에 가깝죠
<samahui_ws> 사람마다 보기 혹은 보이기 나름 아닐까요
<jason_KR> ^^
<samahui_ws> 싫어도 말못하고 웃어보이면 자연스레 썩소가 될 것이고, 정말 싫어서 비꼬아주고 싶어도 썩소가 되겠죠.
<samahui_ws> ^^;
<jason_KR> ㅎㅎㅎ 노고 많으십니다.
<samahui_ws> 도망간 여직원은 상황파악이 안되었는지 지네 부장 전화에 동해라고 내일 서울 도착한다고 했다네요. 월요일에 뵈요. 이러고 끊었답니다
<samahui_ws> 진에어광고 실사판이네요
<samahui_ws> 쉬는날 쉬는건 ... 자유지만... 일이 있는데도 쉬는건... 흠...
<samahui_ws> 뭐라 할 말이 없네요.
<drake_kr> 그래도 쉬는게 맞다고 보는데요..
<drake_kr> 그 디자이너 비중이 큰데 휴일에 쉬었다고 타격을 받을 정도면 인원 확충이 안되는 회사가 문제인거고요
<drake_kr> 휴일에 눈치보고 놀러가는 분위기 자체가 이상한데요
<samahui_ws> 쉬는 날 놀러가는거야 가는거죠
<samahui_ws> 다만 저희가 디자이너가 많이 필요할만한 회사도 아니고
<samahui_ws> 인터페이스나 아이콘 그밖에 가끔 홈페이지나 그런거 디자인정도
<samahui_ws> 그래서 많이 안뽑아요
<samahui_ws> 그리고 밤샘하던 중 일이 월요일 시연이 있어서 맞춰서 하는중
<samahui_ws> 그 팀 소속인 애가 다 밤새는 와중에 본인은 여자라고 야근 안시키고 집에 보냈거든요
<samahui_ws> 그리고 주말에 일하기로하고
<samahui_ws> 그런데 여행간다고 쪽지 하나 남기고 간건 아니죠
<samahui_ws> 달랑 쪽지하나 남겨놓고 연락도 없이 가버리면...
<samahui_ws> 그래서 덕분에 다른 팀 지난주까지 밤샘까지한 놈 불러다가 일시키고 있죠
<samahui_ws> 제가 구시대적 발상일지 몰라도 저희는 연구소쪽이나 개발부서쪽은 출퇴근도 자율이고 다만 기안내 일만 하면 되거든요
<samahui_ws> 그런 상황에서 결과물이 나와야 할때가 코앞인데 놀러가는건 아니라고 봅니다
<drake_kr> 주말에 디자이너가 한번이라도 나와야 할 정도면 디자이너를 더 뽑는게 맞아요. 개발회사에서 디자이너 비중을 적게 잡는 편이 있기도 하고요.
<drake_kr> 아마 그 직원도 고민 많이 했을거 같은데요.. 요즘 웬만해서는 멀리 나가는건 3달전부터 준비해야 놀러들 가기도 하고요..
<drake_kr> 시연이 코앞인데 놀러가냐... 전 회사에서 많이 듣던 말인데.. 지나고 보니 그 시연이 거의 두달에 한번꼴이었더군요. 그럼 직원을 더 뽑는게 맞고요..
<samahui_ws> 저희 해봐야 일년에 한두번인데요 ..
<samahui_ws> 뭐
<samahui_ws> 이미 갔고 다른 사람이 하고 있으니
<samahui_ws> 더 뽑고
<samahui_ws> 자르죠뭐 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 음;
<drake_kr> 뭔가 좀..
<drake_kr> 모르겠당;
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오늘은 덜 덥습니다!
<soyeomul> 울진은 오늘 먹구름에 바람이 불고 있구요
<soyeomul> 끈적끈적하고 습하고 무덥고 이런게 덜합니다..
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 줬습니다..
<soyeomul> 음.. 파이썬 코드와 루비 코드와 어느게 더 간결한가요..?
<soyeomul> 제가 본건..
<soyeomul> 3줄의 감사함을 표현할때 루비
<soyeomul> 3.times { print "감사합니다^^^\n" }
<soyeomul> 파이썬
<soyeomul> print "감사합니다^^^\n"*3
<soyeomul> 두 문법중 어느게 더 간결하게 느껴지나요..
<soyeomul> 루비와 파이썬
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 파이썬입니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 이건 므 파이썬 승리하고 봐야 하나요 써니님 감사합니다!!!
<soyeomul> 잠시 밖에 나갔다올께요~
<drake_kr> 오 이니셜디 8월말쯤에 cgv에서 개봉하는군요
<drake_kr> 아 작년이었군요
<drake_kr> samahui_ws: 고생많으시네요
<drake_kr> 시연이 잘 되고말고는 거의 운이더라구요 pc 한대 노트북 두대가 시연한날 작살나는것도 경험해봤지요
<samahui_ws> 처음 일시작한 18년전부터 수도없이 격었던 일입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 시연중 사고도 있지만 심지어 감사받을때 아무생각없이 내부 파일 공개 해버린 적도...
<samahui_ws> 오늘은 이만 마무리하고 내일일은 내일~
<samahui_ws> 복날인데 맛난 삼계탕들 먹여서 보내야 겠네요
<ahoops> 간만에 인사드립니다 (__)
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요 오랫만이시군요
<ahoops> 네 잘 지내시죠? ㅋ
<ahoops> 간만에 집에 왔는데 랩탑은 개미가 집지어서 오늘내일하고 애지중지하던 리얼포스는 먹통이군요 슬프군요 ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-23
<soyeomul`> 어
<soyeomul`> 제 닉이 두개인거 같아요
<soyeomul`> 저런 이맥스를 두개 띄웠네요
<soyeomul`> 재송
<soyeomul> 다들 점심 먹고 합시다~
<jason_KR> soyeomul님, 안녕? (WEB) ircCloud 사용을 추천합니다. ^^
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅;
<jason_KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 점심 드셨는지요
<soyeomul> 전 방금 먹었어요
<drake_kr> 아 밥먹어야되는데
<jason_KR> 예~ 아점 먹었...  ^^
<soyeomul> 드렉님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 아점이면
<soyeomul> 아침과 점심인가요
<soyeomul> 오늘은 볏짚줄까 말까 고민중입니다
<soyeomul> 잠시 우사에 다녀올께요~
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주고 왔네요~
<soyeomul> 날이 더우니 그냥 잉여잉여 시원한 바람 밑에서 아아아
<soyeomul> 5시 5분에 나갑니다
<soyeomul> 나가기전 잡담 하나요
<soyeomul> 이맥스를 쓰는 사용자가 프로그래머가 많나요 작가가 많나요
<soyeomul> 작가: 글을 쓰기 좋아하는 모든 사람들
<soyeomul> 합 나갔다 올께요~
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~~~
<soyeomul> 축하해주세요!!!
<soyeomul> 저도 드디어 콤푸타 코딩의 세계에 입문했어요~
<PotatoGim> 축하드립니다~ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/test/master/thanks.rb <-- 태어나서 처음의 저의 첫번째 코드입니다
<soyeomul> 보고 검토 부탁드립니다
<soyeomul> 감자님 감사합니다!!!
<soyeomul> 저 루비 코드를 파이썬으로 변환하고 싶어요..
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 저도 루비는 문외한이라...
<soyeomul> data = "^고맙습니다 _地平天成_ 감사합니다_^))//"
<soyeomul> print data*3
<soyeomul> 요렇게 파이썬으로 했더니
<soyeomul> 줄바꿈이 안되더이다..
<soyeomul> 개행문자를 끝에 붙여줘야 하나요.. 파이썬엔.. 루비의 puts 같은게 없나요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 오 이 저장소 인가요?https://github.com/soyeomul/test
<soyeomul> 영빈님 꾸벅;
<soyeomul> 넵 그곳입니다..
<soyeomul> 이것저것 루비 파이썬 코드 연습 장소입니다
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 오 루비는 한번 해보니 어떤가요? 루비는 다뤄본적이 없어서 어떤지 잘 모르겠네요
<soyeomul> 음.. 전 루비도 파이썬도 암거도 모르는데요..
<soyeomul> 그냥 뭐랄까 루비 맹근분이 리눅스에서 개발했다네요..
<soyeomul> 그래서 루비에 좀 더 마음이 가서 루비랑 파이썬이랑 같이 공부하려고 해요
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> git도 쓰시네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 오 fmowl님 안녕하세요~~!!!
<soyeomul> git 은 모르구요 github 가 일기 쓰기에 좋아서 계정 맹글고 그곳에서 일기 쓰고 있어요~
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 웹에서 바로 수정해서 커밋 하시나 보군요
<soyeomul> 이맥스에서 코드 수정하고 실행해보고 성공하면 그것을 웹에다가 업로드하고 있어요
<soyeomul> 아직 git 은 사용법을 몰라서요
<soyeomul> 첫번째 파이썬 코드도 올렸어요
<soyeomul> 끝에다가 개행문자 집어넣으니깐 루비랑 결과가 같아졌어요
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/test/master/thanks.py
<soyeomul> 오늘은 여기까지만 하고 자야것어요
<soyeomul> 내일 아침 또 소여물!
<soyeomul> 먼저 갈께요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<ahoops> 안녕하세요 (__)
<drake_kr> 새벽인데
<Mittens> 언젠가 저도!
<Mittens> 우분툰지 뭔지를 할수 있겠죵
<Mittens> 그때 많이 도와주세염~
<Mittens> 음 규칙을 읽어보니 글을 이렇게 쓰면 안돼겠네요
<Mittens> 담백하게 쓰겠습니다.
<ahoops> 드레끼님 (__)
<Mittens> 저는 말이죠
<Mittens> 저는 말입니다*
<ahoops> 안녕하세요 (__)
<Mittens> 안녕하세요 (_)  <--- 이것은 고개 숙이는 뜻인가봐요
<drake_kr> 우분투가 뭐죠
<Mittens> 저는 irc chatting 한지 얼마 안됐어요
<Mittens> 글쎄요 제가 발음을 잘 못했나봐요
<Mittens> 저는 인터넷이랑 컴퓨터를 잘 못하는 뉴비에요
<ahoops> irc가 특별한건없죠 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 저도요
<Mittens> 근데 리넉스를 배우래요
<Mittens> 왜냐면 저는.. 여기 욕하면 안돼겠죠?
<Mittens> 마이크로소프트 사 엔지니어 두명을 잘못 사귀었다가
<drake_kr> 아하
<drake_kr> 누구요
<Mittens> 인생이 해킹당했거든요
<Mittens> ㅎ
<ahoops> 인생이 뭐길래 해킹을 당하셨어요 ㅠㅠ;
<Mittens> 헤헤.. 그런게 요즘 많이 일어나요
<Mittens> 시애틀 위주로 굉장히 심해요, 워낙에 테키들이 많아서.
<drake_kr> 엔지니어 두분이라..
<drake_kr> 서부장님?
<drake_kr> 서부장님 김부장님?
<Mittens> 유머이신가요
<drake_kr> mvp 말씀하시는건가
<ahoops> 요거 낚시 냄새 풀풀;;;
<Mittens> 전 일단 외국인들 만난건데요.
<drake_kr> 아아
<Mittens> 네네
<Mittens> 어쨌든 난리가 났었는데, 요즘 많이 잠잠해 졌어요
<drake_kr> 미스터 게이츠?
<Mittens> 경찰이며 FBI 며
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ 드레이크 자제해주세요 저는 심각합니다
<Mittens> 드레이크씨 *
<Mittens> 근데 어쨌든 결론은요
<Mittens> 제가 스스로 좀 배워야 겠더라구요
<drake_kr> 뭘 배워요
<Mittens> 그래서 알아보니 리넉스를 깔으래요
<drake_kr> 배워야 할건 그리 많지 않은데...
<Mittens> 그리고 코딩을 좀 배우래요
<Mittens> 저는 많아요..
<Mittens> 정말 모르는거 투성이거든요..
<drake_kr> 쓰시면 되고요
<Mittens> 네 열심히 해보려구요 앞으로
<drake_kr> 프로그래밍이나... 커널 하시면 배워야 하고..
<drake_kr> OS개론같은건 배워야 하죠
<ahoops> 배우는건 별로 없고(갈켜주는 이가 없으니 ㅋㅋ) 노가다는 심하죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 요즘은 거의 웹이 대세라서 뭐 배울게 없어요....
<Mittens> 네 학부 프로그램 말고 막 certificate 주는 그런거 알아보려구요.. 이거 누가 배우래요 : https://www.sans.org/courses/
<drake_kr> 파이어폭스나 크롬 키면 거의 다 되니까...
<drake_kr> 일단 친해지는거부터 해야 하는데
<Mittens> 저는 해킹에 대처하고 싶어서요
<Mittens> 해킹을 당해도 당하는지 모르고, 어떤 *들인지 확인도 할줄 모르니..
<drake_kr> 저는 뭐 배워야 한다 그러면 거부감부터 들어서 싫던데요
<Mittens> 그러게 말에요
<Mittens> 근데, 저한테 누가 좋은 말씀 해주셨어요
<Mittens> "don't outsource security measures, learn it yourself"
<ahoops> 그냥 인생이 노가다에요 ㅠ
<Mittens> ...
<Mittens> 그러게 말에요
<ahoops> 발 담그지 마시길 ㅠㅠ
<Mittens> 쉬운게 없네요
<Mittens> 신기하네요
<Mittens> 하지 말라고 하는 사람 처음 보내요
<Mittens> 보네요*
<ahoops> 밤에 잠 못자고 쉽지 않죠
<drake_kr> 전 보안 다 아웃소싱하는데..
<Mittens> 뭐, 저는 그렇게 열공할것 같진 않구요.
<drake_kr> 블로그도 가입형 쓰고..
<Mittens> 그렇죠 어느정도는
<ahoops> 열공안해도 못잡니다.비추;;
<Mittens> 근데 리넉스 정도는 써주고, 문제 생겼을때 스스로 해결할수 있어야 하잖아요
<Mittens> 인생이 좀.. 어두우세요?
<Mittens> 에훕스님...
<ahoops> 네 어두워요 ㅠ
<Mittens> 에공..
<Mittens> 긍정마인드 머테리얼 많이 읽고 보고 듣고 하면 좋은데.
<Mittens> 한국에는 좋은 책도 많던데요.
<Mittens> :ㄴ
<Mittens> :s
<drake_kr> 음 뭐
<Mittens> 어쨌든 한국말을 할 기회가 거의 없는데 너무 반갑네요.
<Mittens> 지금 들어온 분.. 여기 자주 보이는 페이스 아니죠..?
<drake_kr> 한국 아니묜
<drake_kr> 리눅스 쓰는데 큰 지장은 없겠네요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<Mittens> 오오 한국 아이피네
<samahui_ws> 오늘은 새벽 출근 ~ ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 괜히 걱정했어요
<Mittens> 드레이크님 아 그게 관계가 있나요.
<samahui_ws> 오늘 시연있는디 어제 밤새 버려
<samahui_ws> ㅆ네요
<samahui_ws> 오호 오타가 이상하게 나네요
<drake_kr> 저도.. 워체스트 까다가...
<Mittens> 안녕하세요 싸마위님
<samahui_ws> 사마휘 입니다
<samahui_ws> ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 사마휘님*
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~ 반갑습니다
<drake_kr> 잘 타이밍 놓쳤네요
<Mittens> 미튼스에요
<Mittens> 장갑입니다..
<samahui_ws> 전 이따 회의 시간까지 좀 자야죠... 비서오믄 깨워주겠죠 ㅜㅜ
<Mittens> 잘 배워서 사이트 만들고 raising awareness 하고 싶어요. 사이버 해킹 불링 피해자들을 위해서요.
<Mittens> 여기 영한 봇이 있었으면 요긴했을것 같네요
<Mittens> 영어 도움 필요하신분 있으시면 제가 도울게요
<Mittens> 앞으로 잘 부탁합니다
<drake_kr> 오 영어..
<Mittens> 네
<drake_kr> 한국은 영어 교육열이 너무 높아서 오히려 영어를 못하죠..
<ahoops> 영어되시는분이 제일 부러워요
<Mittens> 예전에 번역이랑 통역을 했어서 그리 나쁘지 않을거에요
<drake_kr> 영어 못해도 대화가 되는 분이 있고
<Mittens> 근데 한국어 쓴지 너무 오래돼서 많이 녹쓸었어요. 생각도 잘 안나고
<Mittens> 그러게 말예요
<drake_kr> 영어 잘해도 한마디 못하는 분이 계시죠
<Mittens> 에훕스님도 배우시다 보면 잘됄거에요
<Mittens> 긍정마인드! ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 12년 배운 영어로 비즈니스도 하는데
<ahoops> 부럽습니더 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 다들 12년동안 영어 배우잖아요?
<Mittens> 뭐 컴관련 일 잘 하시는 분들 저도 부러워요 ㅠ
<ahoops> 키보드 케이 동적이 언되서 채팅이 힘들군요
<drake_kr> 둘다 자신감 아닐까요
<Mittens> 그게 영향이 있겠네요 드레이크님
<drake_kr> 사실
<ahoops> 저도 irc 빼곤 전부 영어 쓰고 있는데, 어려워요;;
<drake_kr> 영어에 정답은 없잖아요
<Mittens> 에훕스님, 그게 무슨말이세요? 미국사세요?
<ahoops> 전 필리핀 에요
<Mittens> 헐
<Mittens> 완전 쿨입니다
<ahoops> 처도 필리핀서럼이구요
<Mittens> 필리핀 가보고 싶어요
<Mittens> 헐
<drake_kr> 헐
<ahoops> 케이 언눌러서 ㅠㅠ
<Mittens> 완전 트이신 분이네요
<ahoops> 어로 대신헙닏;
<Mittens> 와...
<Mittens> 대박.
<Mittens> 반갑습니다 필리핀에 관심 많아요
<ahoops> 큭
<Mittens> 제가 작은 개인 비즈니스를 하는데요
<Mittens> 필리핀 여성 고객이 굉장히 많아요
<Mittens> 근데 정말 좋아해요, 제가
<Mittens> 성격이 참 좋아요. 다들 하나같이.
<Mittens> 생활력도 좋구요.. 여기서 많이들 간호학 같은 의과 쪽으로 많이들 빠지세요
<ahoops> 네 그건 엘리트 층이에요
<Mittens> 제 베스트도 필리핀 친구가 있죠
<Mittens> 네 네
<ahoops> 보통은 먹정이에요 ㅋㅋ;;
<Mittens> 중산층 밑으로 형편에 대해서도 많이 들어서 잘 알죠
<Mittens> 먹정이란 표현은 먹을 걱정인가요
<ahoops> 어뇨
<Mittens> 관심 많아요 필리핀에 비즈니스 관심.
<ahoops> 케이 언눌러져서요
<ahoops> 어로 대신 칩니더
<Mittens> 막장이라고 쓰실려고 하셨나요?
<ahoops> 네네
<Mittens> 오우 마이 ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 우리 클라이언트들이 많이들 얘기해요
<Mittens> 필리핀에 남아있는 가족들은 굉장히 금전적으로 기대를 많이 한다고.. 서포트를 당연시 한다고
<Mittens> 거기 여행겸 돌아가면 금의환양이죠
<Mittens> 저의 사촌들도 필리핀으로 여행을 가끔 가는데
<Mittens> 아주 재벌처럼 놀고 쉬고 온다네요.
<ahoops> 전 평갸는 노코멘트햘래요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 질린게 먆야서요 ㅋ
<Mittens> 에훕스님 행복하셔야 해요
<Mittens> ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 아오..
<Mittens> 저는 질린 스토리들을 언젠가 듣고 싶네요
<Mittens> 평가포함
<ahoops> 걍 먁쟝 끝이에요 -ㅅ-
<ahoops> 제 야내 빼구요 ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> -.ㅅ
<Mittens> ㅠ.ㅠ
<Mittens> 캬...
<Mittens> 뭔뜻일까요.
<Mittens> 설마 타이랜드같진 않겠죠.
<Mittens> 워낙에 카톨릭 정서가 있는곳인데.
<ahoops> 내일이 없는 친구들에요
<Mittens> 우와...
<Mittens> 안됐네요.
<ahoops> 오늘먄 행복햐면 되는 친구들
<Mittens> 뭐 인생 별거 있나요
<Mittens> 한국도 쉽지 않던데요
<Mittens> 스트레스 지수가 높은 나라같아요.
<ahoops> 어휴 30일에 랩턉 새로 오면 채팅해야겠어요
<ahoops> 키보드땜에 원 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 죽겠군요
<Mittens> 아훕스님 그때 또 꼭 뵈요
<Mittens> 아니 근데 여기 영어로 대화하면 안돼는건가요?
<ahoops> 이 채널에
<ahoops> 고수분들 먆ㅇ요
<Mittens> 다행이네요
<Mittens> 잘 찾아 들어와서.
<ahoops> 궁금햔거 댜들 조언 먆이 주실듯해요
<Mittens> 몇년 있다보면 저도 좀 배우겠죠
<ahoops> 근데 영어 되시면 결론은 구글링이죠뭐;;
<ahoops> 널린게 문서인데요 ㅋ
<Mittens> 오오
<Mittens> 그래도 이렇게 대화하는 재미가 있어야 할맛도 날거 같아요
<Mittens> 역시 한글이 최고에요
<Mittens> <3
<ahoops> 샤먀휘님이량 서니님 터시면 댜 해결됨
<Mittens> 벌써 행복합니다
<Mittens> 너무 신나네요
<ahoops> 채널에 쟈주 등쟝햐시니 적극 애용햐세요 -ㅅ-
<ahoops> 특히 서니님 애용햐심됨닏
<Mittens> 아훕스님은 그럼 타갈로그어랑 영어, 한국어 3개 국어 하시네요
<ahoops> 네 섞어서 해요
<Mittens> (꾸벅) 잘 부탁드립니다
<Mittens> 근데 서니님은 맨 밑에 워크 서니님 말씀하시나요?
<ahoops> 네네
<Mittens> 오호 네.
<ahoops> 햐와이 계시니 시갼대갸 얼추 맞으실듯해요
<ahoops> 드레끼님도 고수니꺄 수시로 ==3
<ahoops> 도먕
<drake_kr> 네?
<Mittens> 푸헤헤
<Mittens> 드레이크님, 부탁드려요 *꾸벅*
<Mittens> 근데 일단 필리핀에 계시다니 엄청 반갑네요.
<ahoops> 오토님 걈쟈님 등등 수시로 애용햐세요 ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 드레끼라고 부르시는구나.
<Mittens> 드뤡
<drake_kr> 피노이들 생활력 너무 좋아서 문제죠
<drake_kr> 밥사준다 하니까 열몇명 델꾸오고
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 드레끼님도 필리핀에 계신가요?
<drake_kr> Business를 좀 했었어요
<Mittens> 대박
<Mittens> 저는 부동산을 좋아해서 그쪽으로 투자를 하구요. 개인비즈니스는 그냥 편하게 하는 소일 같은거에요.
<drake_kr> 어우 한국사람보다 시간개념 없고 egoist에다가.. 괜찮은 친구도 몇 있긴 한데.. 듕귁인 다음으로 시꾸랍고..
<Mittens> 아 그렇군요
<Mittens> 전 여자들만 만나봐서 그런가봐요.. 일단 저한테 오려면 돈이 있는 중산층이니까요.
<drake_kr> 좋은사람이 없진 않은데 만나기가 아주 힘들어요
<Mittens> 그렇군요
<Mittens> 전 너무 괜찮은 사람들만 만나서, 중국인 베트남인 일본인, 미엔인, 마레시아인 등등
<Mittens> 모든 동양인 손님들중
<Mittens> 피노이가 최고에요
<Mittens> 저 경험상.
<Mittens> 성격이.
<drake_kr> 음 제가 운이 없는거일수도 있겠군요
<Mittens> 제가 아마 한정된 엘리트 그룹에서 만나서 그런걸수도 있겠죠
<drake_kr> 일본인한테 아파트 사기도 당해보고
<Mittens> 우와
<Mittens> 전 흑인한테 크레딧 카드 사기 한번 당했었네요
<drake_kr> 흑형...
<Mittens> 좀 엄청 순진했죠.
<Mittens> 네
<Mittens> 흑형중에서도 부티에 귀티에 말빨이 엄청난
<Mittens> 아주 제대로 사기꾼.
<drake_kr> 머리 나쁘면 사기 못쳐요
<Mittens> 그러게 말예요.
<Mittens> 마지막으로 했던말이
<Mittens> "그런 좋은 머리로 왜 이런일을 하세요?"
<Mittens> 였나봐요
<Mittens> 머리가 뛰어난 프로였어요.. 맞아요
<drake_kr> 좋은 머리로 편하게 살 수 있는 방법이죠
<Mittens> 인물도 좋은데 딴일 하지..
<Mittens> 그렇군요..
<drake_kr> Oppertunist
<Mittens> opportunist
<drake_kr> 아
<Mittens> 영혼이 구린 사람긴거죠 뭐.
<Mittens> 사람인거죠*
<drake_kr> 좀 틀릴수도 있죠 ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 잘하셨네요
<Mittens> 좋은 단어
<Mittens> 저는 누가 단어 고쳐주면 좋아라 해서..
<Mittens> 담에는 가만있을께요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저도 뭐 별 신경은 안 써요
<drake_kr> 한 10번 지적받으면 고칠듯..
<Mittens> 제가 가는 방에선 서로 문법 지적해주는게 있어요
<Mittens> 징하게 지적해줘요
<Mittens> 그리고 서로 막 좋아하는.
<drake_kr> 영어는 단어검사기가 잘 되어 있어서
<Mittens> 그래도 틀리더라구요, 사람들이.
<drake_kr> 지금 pc 환경도 아니고요 ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 저도 포함해서.
<Mittens> 그게 뭔 말씀이세요?
<Mittens> 지금 일하시는 도중이세요?
<drake_kr> 폰이에요
<Mittens> 오우 마이
<Mittens> 돼게 빠르시네
<drake_kr> 잉
<drake_kr> 암튼 전 영어를 게임으로 배워놔서..
<Mittens> 드레키님
<drake_kr> W8이라던지 brb
<Mittens> 아
<drake_kr> 네
<Mittens> 좋은데요
<Mittens> 저기 제가 한국사람들과 더 교류하고 싶은데요, 온라인으로
<Mittens> 채식하는 한국사람 채팅방이 있을까요?
<drake_kr> 음 fb grp도 있어요
<Mittens> 오
<drake_kr> Fb group
<Mittens> 굿아이디어 네요
<Mittens> 그건 미처 생각을 못했어요
<Mittens> 감사합니다
<drake_kr> Twt는 좀.. 요즘 뭔가 많이 이상해진거 같고요
<Mittens> 전 둘다 안하는데요
<Mittens> 둘중 하나 해야 한다면 페북일것 같네요
<drake_kr> 싸이는 망했고..
<Mittens> 이런식의 채팅방이 있다면 대박이구요
<drake_kr> 시간낭비 서비스들..
<Mittens> 그러게요
<drake_kr> Sigan nangbi service
<drake_kr> Forum.ubuntu-kr.org
<drake_kr> Ask.ubuntu-kr.org
<drake_kr> Wiki.ubuntu-kr.org
<Mittens> 갑자기 캔맥주가 마시고 싶네요
<drake_kr> 거기서는 뭐 마시나요
<Mittens> 한인마트 들려서 오징어랑 쥐포랑 칩을 사야겠어요.
<Mittens> 음 여긴.. 뭐 사람마다 틀리죠
<drake_kr> 설마 카스나 하이트는 아닐거잖아요
<Mittens> 부모님집에는 각종 양주랑 막걸리 소주, 거의 바 수준이구요
<Mittens> 아 맥주요?
<drake_kr> Asahi. Kirin. Pale pilsen. Heineken. 같은거요
<Mittens> 저는 술을 잘 안해서
<Mittens> 뭐 예전에 일본라멘 먹을때는 아사이나 키린 마셨구요
<Mittens> 저 혼자서 마실때는 그냥 물같은거 마셔요
<Mittens> 멸로 맛이 안쎈거
<Mittens> 별로
<Mittens> 제가 좋아하는 비어가 있긴한데
<drake_kr> 바베큐에는 필센이..
<Mittens> 씨즈널...로 나와서. 겨울에만 나와서
<Mittens> 아마 드렉님이 잘 아실거에요 주류
<drake_kr> 아 그러고보니 tsingtao도 있겠네요
<Mittens> 네
<Mittens> 저는 전혀 한국인과 교류가 없어요
<drake_kr> 좋은거여요
<Mittens> 뭐, 사람들과 거의 교류가 없죠.
<Mittens> 일빼고.
<drake_kr> 저도 해외 나가면 한국인 피해다녀요
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 거리 적정선을 지켜주시는게 좀 힘든것 같더라구요
<drake_kr> 그쵸
<Mittens> 그래서 저 같은 스타일 좀 오해받기 좋은 스타일 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 전 뭐 남한테 궁금한게 별로 없어서 나가서도 별 트러블은 없었어요
<Mittens> 그러게요
<Mittens> 저도 남한테 궁금한게 없어서.
<Mittens> 자라면서 그 얘길 들었어요
<Mittens> "넌 사람들한테 관심없는애"
<Mittens> 근데 살다보니까, 관심있는 태도가 도움이 돼더라구요.
<drake_kr> 관심가져줄거면 끝까지 좀 가져주던지
<Mittens> 그래서 노력했어요. 일단 비즈니스에서는 도움이 돼죠
<Mittens> ㅎㅎㅎ 그러게 말예요 제가 그게 부족하네요
<Mittens> 미련이 좀 없는 스타일.
<drake_kr> 아뇨 남일에 관심 많은 분들이요
<Mittens> 아~
<Mittens> 좀 뭐랄까.. 지적수준이 낮은걸로 보여요
<Mittens> 남일에 관심 많고, 이것 저것 가늠하고 지적하려는 사람들.
<Mittens> 판단*
<drake_kr> 명절때마다 애기들 괴롭히고..
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 그건 무슨 말인지 잘 모르겠어요
<drake_kr> 대학 어디 붙었냐 결혼했냐 애는 있냐
<Mittens> 어디 다니냐 연봉은 얼마냐
<Mittens> 교회 다니냐 부모님은 뭐 하시냐
<Mittens> 한국이 쉽지가 않은거 같아요
<Mittens> 저 같은 경우 미국에 오게 돼서 감사하죠
<drake_kr> 아니
<drake_kr> 선이라도 주선해주고 그딴 말을 하던지
<Mittens> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 안쓰러워요
<Mittens> 사촌 오빠 넷이 한국에 남았는데
<Mittens> 넷다 결혼 무
<Mittens> 그중 둘이 마흔을 넘겼죠.
<Mittens> 이번에 한명 왔었는데
<Mittens> 제가 아는 여자분 소개팅 해드렸는데...
<Mittens> 영어가 안돼도 너무 안돼서
<Mittens> 대폭망했다는.
<drake_kr> 아쉽군요
<Mittens> 마흔이 뭐야.. 거이 오십인데.
<Mittens> 거의*
<Mittens> 네 참 민망해서
<Mittens> 그 여자분 저도 이제 안봐요
<Mittens> 원래 엄마가 선을 놔주시기로 한건데
<Mittens> 엄마쪽에서 준비한 여자분이 갑자기 싫다고 하셔셔
<Mittens> 제가 부랴 부랴 소개팅을 주선했어요, 아는 사람도 별로 없건만.
<Mittens> 작년 가을에 한국 들렸을때
<Mittens> 좋았어요
<Mittens> 맛있는거 많이 먹고
<Mittens> 만화방에서 매일 몇시간씩.
<drake_kr> 음식이 좀 그립긴 하죠
<Mittens> 좋은 점이 많은곳도 역시 한국이죠.
<drake_kr> 전 뭐 김치 잘 안먹어서..
<Mittens> 지금은 어디계세요, 드레익님?
<drake_kr> Soul이 넘치는 seoul이요
<Mittens> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 미국 재밌나요
<Mittens> 저는 재미하고는 별 상관 없는 삶을 삽니다
<drake_kr> 관광차 캘리포니아만 가봤는데..
<Mittens> 아 그러셨구나
<drake_kr> 노스캐로라이나 대학에서 프로페서가 보자그러는데 네비가 없어서
<Mittens> 저는, 보통 한국인 동포분들하고는 좀 틀린 삶?
<Mittens> 네비가 뭐에요?
<drake_kr> 걍 길 잘 가던 아저씨한테 다짜고짜 욕하고 'lets race to the north carolaina'라고..
<Mittens> 아주 그냥
<Mittens> 유머 센스가 탁월하시네요
<Mittens> 전 그냥
<Mittens> 일어나서 일가고
<Mittens> 집에 와서 채팅하고
<Mittens> 부동산 확인하고
<Mittens> 가끔 영화보고 외식하고
<Mittens> 잼없게 잘 살고 있어요
<Mittens> 요즘에는 운동을 하는데, 좋은것 같아요. 아주 전형적으로 게으른 집순이거든요.
<Mittens> 이제 저의 모든것을 파악하셨네요.
<drake_kr> 네?
<Mittens> ...
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 차 시간 한시간 남았으니 좀 늦은 아침을..
 * Mittens plays some music
<Mittens> 엉덩이가 무거울땐 창문을 열고
<Mittens> 음악을 틀공
<Mittens> 차를 끓이공
<Mittens> 식사하세요
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 고등어구이 시켰어요
<Mittens> 잘하셨네요
<Mittens> 전 빨래 개요
<drake_kr> 한국은 드럽게 덥네요
<drake_kr> 다음달에 더 더운데 가지만..
<Mittens> 어데 가십네까
<drake_kr> 교토 갑니다..
<Mittens> 부럽네요
<Mittens> 비건은 아니라서 생선은 잘 먹거요
<Mittens> 먹어*요
<Mittens> 쿄토 한번 가야죠.
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/gyr2SZjA/IMG_0504.JPG
<Mittens> 괜찮은데요?!
<Mittens> 좋겠다.
<drake_kr> 거기도 일식집 많지 않나요
<drake_kr> 중국인이 운영하는 일식당
<Mittens> 잘하는데는 있긴 있는데
<Mittens> 좀 운전해서 다운타운으로 가야돼서.
<Mittens> 정말 못하는곳이 너무 많아서 잘 안먹게 돼요
<Mittens> 한국분이 하시는 활어집도 있는데
<Mittens> 스끼다시 나오고 한국식으로
<Mittens> 거기 마지못해 가끔 가서 어르신들 대접하고 그러죠
<Mittens> 근데 별로에요
<drake_kr> 미국 현지음식은 햄버거 말고 또 뭐가 있나요
<Mittens> 엘에이 정도면 훨씬 괜찮죠
<Mittens> 미국은 일단, 미국화된 각종 나라 음식이 있죠.
<Mittens> 예를 들어 포/퍼를 잘 먹고, 멕시칸 음식도 잘 보편화 돼있고
<drake_kr> 시카고피자 뉴욬피자 같은..
<Mittens> 피자야 뭐. 많죠.
<drake_kr> 팝콘
<drake_kr> 옥수수가 더럽게 많았던 기억이..
<Mittens> 생선 튀김, 랍스터 롤, 큐반 샌드위치 등
<Mittens> 아는만큼 찾아가 먹을것도 많아지는듯
<Mittens> 현지 사람 알아두면 상황이 좋아지죠
<Mittens> 저같은 사람 빼고.
<drake_kr> 전 어딜 가든 현지 음식을 먹으려고 해요
<Mittens> 농담이구요
<Mittens> 뭐, 미국은 각국나라 샐러드 같은 곳이죠.
<drake_kr> 필리핀 가서 한식 먹는거 전 정말 이해가 하나도 안 돼요
<Mittens> 문제네요
<Mittens> 정말 "하나도" 안돼요?
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 농담이구요.
<Mittens> 저는 고기먹을적에
<Mittens> 필리핀 음식 좋아했어요
<Mittens> 간이며 국물이며 고기류가 많은게
<Mittens> 한국인들 입맛에 잘 맞겠다는 생각이 들던데.
<drake_kr> 바비큐꼬치
<drake_kr> 일단 한식당 가믄 한끼에 2만원돈 드는데
<Mittens> 한식당 하시니까 간장게장이 생각나네요.
<drake_kr> 현지식당 가면 3천원이면 배부르게 먹으니까요
<Mittens> 좋은 자세같아요
<drake_kr> 얼마전 친구가 부모님이랑 괌에 여행을 갔는데
<drake_kr> 아버님께서 김치가 없다고 2박 3일을 굶으셨대요
<Mittens> 실화에요?
<drake_kr> 네
<Mittens> 헤.
<drake_kr> 그담부터 절대 부모님이랑 여행 안 가드라고요
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 어른들은 바꾸기 힘드니까 요령을 좀 써야겠죠.
<drake_kr> 걔도 고집인게
<Mittens> 김치를 싸가는 분들이 그래서 있나봐요.
<drake_kr> 거기 한국 글로서리도 있는데
<Mittens> 그러게요
<drake_kr> 절대 안 샀다고
<drake_kr> 둘다 고집이 아주그냥
<Mittens> 별걸 가지고 고집이네요
<Mittens> 쓸데없어라.
<drake_kr> 어머님만 아버님 몫까지 잘 드셨어요
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 인생의 승리자
<Mittens> 딱히 직접적인 피해가 없는 이상 왠만하면 맞춰드리면 좋죠
<Mittens> 여태 살아온 틀이 있는데.
<drake_kr> 근데 이해가 되긴 해요
<drake_kr> 중국에서 물한잔을 오렌지주스보디 비싸게 파는데가 있어서..
<drake_kr> 제가 거기서 절대 물 안 먹었거든요
<Mittens> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 돈관리 개념이 좋으신가봐요.
<Mittens> 저는 개념이 너무 없었어서. 요즘 노력하고 있어요
<Mittens> 다행이 운이 좋았네요.
<Mittens> 일부러 크레딧 카드 오픈 해서 프로모 머니 받는것 부터 시작해서
<Mittens> 조금씩 배우고 있어요.
<drake_kr> 음 전 중딩때부터 돈을 벌어서 그런지
<Mittens> 아깝잖아요, 돈 들여 괌에 왔는데, 김치가 비싸다고 여행 자체를 망치는것 보담.
<Mittens> 아 그러세요
<drake_kr> 돈 개념은 있는데 운이 없죠
<Mittens> 전 전업주부 될줄 알고 굳게 믿고 살았다가
<Mittens> (부모님이 좀 올드 마인드셨어요.. 이민당시 시절 마인드)
<Mittens> 30대에 급하게 커리어를 만들었죠
<Mittens> 운이 있으실거에요
<Mittens> 잘 살다보면 기회가 오겠죠.
<drake_kr> 큰 돈은 만져봤는데 그게 20대때여서..
<drake_kr> 손에 쥔 모래처럼 사르륵 사라졌죠
<Mittens> 사르륵~!
<Mittens> 주식하셨나요?
<drake_kr> 좋은 차 타고
<drake_kr> 컴퓨터 최신형 나올때마다 지르고
<Mittens> 아하하하
<drake_kr> 게임도 정품 다 사서 하고
<drake_kr> 주식도 하긴 했는데 0.02% 수수료가 아까워서 접었어요
<Mittens> 그게 20대라 다행이죠
<Mittens> 좋은 경험이죠
<Mittens> 써봐야 잘쓰죠.
<Mittens> 저도 몇년전에
<Mittens> 벌이도 없는데
<Mittens> 비머 리스해서 타고 다녔죠
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-16
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 퍙창 휴게소 새우볶ㅁ밥 먹고잇어요 영동고속도로요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 집사람 어깨 아프데서 잠시 들바다보고 오려고 고속도로 달리는중이어요
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<bridgebot1> <noel> 으어 오늘 날씨도 많이 덥다던데.. ;ㅁ; 운전 조심하시고 즐거운 하루 되세요!
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임하다 컴퓨터가 자꾸 다운되는 증상 때문에 혹시나 싶어 파워서플라이를 교체해보니까 다운되는 증상이 거의 없어졌네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아예 다운이 안되는 건 아닌데, 거의 안되는걸 보면 일단은 하드웨어 문제가 맞긴한 거 같아서 피씨를 한 대 맞출까 하는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 라이젠 괜찮을까요?
<autowiz_> 저는 라이젠 도전해보고 싶습니다만 총알이 없어서 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 가격차이가 많이 나더라구요
<autowiz_> 예전에는 AMD CPU 에 radeon 이랑 nvidia 다 해봤었습니다.  ... 생각해보니 예전이라 지금이랑은 연관관계가 없을 수 도 있겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 AMD 씨퓨는 한 번도 안사봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금도, 아무래도 시스템 어드민이어서 그런지는 몰라도 인텔 말고는 생각 안해봤거든요
<autowiz_> opteron 서버도 사보고 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 라이젠이 성능대비 아주 저렴하더라구요
<autowiz_> AMD 가 덜팔려서 그렇지 성능은 괜찮습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 그렇다면, 보드를 좀 좋은걸 사야겠군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 씨퓨 성능이야 어차피 다 고만고만할테니
<autowiz_> 네~ 보드는 너무 싸지 않은걸로 사는게 상책입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 얼마전에 650w짜리 파워서플라이를, 100w당 만원이 넘는 걸로 사긴 했거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그정도는 줘야 안 안정적으로 나오지요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> $90짜리였어요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국돈으로 치면 10만원 가까이 하죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러니 일단 파워서플라이는 문제가 없다고 치고,
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래픽카드도 문제가 없길 바라는 마음에서 그래픽카드도 문제가 없다고 치면...
<ircCloud^Seony> 다운되는 이유를 도저히 알 수가 없네요
<autowiz_> 메인보드에 CPU 에 전원 공급하는 부품이 있는데
<autowiz_> 이놈이 비정상적으로 동작하면 CPU 가 그냥 멈춰버립니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 참 근데, 컴퓨터 자체는 오래됐어요.  i7 1세대거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 그러면 보드를 비롯한 여타 부품들이 오래됐다고 가정해야겠군요
<autowiz_> CPU 나 GPU 과열은 아니라고 치면 보드를 갈아봐야 하는데 보드만 바꿔보기 힘드니까
<autowiz_> CPU + 보드를 새로 사는게 이득일때가 있지요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 과열은 확실히 아니에요.  모니터링 프로그램 띄워놓고 게임하다 멈췄을 때 온도를 확인해봤거든요
<autowiz_> 다운될때는 어떻게 되나요? 한참 멈춰있다가 블루스크린이 뜨나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 아예 컴퓨터가 멈춰요
<ircCloud^Seony> 소프트웨어상의 어떤 결과값이 표시되는게 아니라, 컴퓨터 자체가 아예 멈춰버려요
<ircCloud^Seony> 윈도우 시스템 로그도 없구요
<autowiz_> 블루스크린도 없이 그냥 멈추는군요 게임화면은 검정색으로 변하고 멈추나요? 아니면 그냥 화면 나오는도중에 멈추나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 당시 화면 그대로 멈춰요
<ircCloud^Seony> 스피커에서 "칫" 하는 소리가 나면서 멈춰버리더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 하드웨어 문제는 맞는 거 같아요
<autowiz_> 삐졌군요 칫 이라고 하는거 보면 음음 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 이상한 건, 왜 게임할 때만 멈추느냐 이거죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 부하가 많이 걸리긴하니까요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 그게,
<ircCloud^Seony> 이브온라인의 경우는, 최저 사양으로 맞추면 그래픽카드가 없는 컴퓨터에서도 실행이 가능할 정도인데요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 그렇게 놓고 게임을 했는데도 멈춘 적이 많았어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 씨퓨 사용률 10%대였고, GPU 사용률 역시 20% 미만이었거든요
<autowiz_> 사양은 그렇긴 한데 3D 개체를 쓰긴 쓰니까요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 전에 그래픽카드 하나는 OS 는 잘 되는데 게임에서만 문제가 있었습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  확실히 3D 연산이 들어갈 때만 다운이 됐던건 확실해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 그래픽카드 새로 산거라, 그래픽카드는 이상이 없다고 믿고싶거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 게다가 보통 그래픽카드에 이상이 있으면 수시로 다운되지 않나요?
<autowiz_> 아 윈도우즈에서도 간혹 멈출때가 있긴 했습니다. 그런데 리눅스에서는 완전 괜찮았었거든요... 드라이버 문제인가도 싶었는데
<autowiz_> 뚜껑을 열어보니 캔 모양 커페시터가 죄다 터져있더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 라젠으로 한 대 맞춰봐야하나...
<ircCloud^Seony> 라이젠
<autowiz_> 2D 라도 잘 돌아갔던게 신기할정도 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 집컴에서 CPU 많이 쓰는 작업을 하는 일은 없으니,
<ircCloud^Seony> 씨퓨는 싼 걸 사고, 대신 보드를 좀 좋은걸로 사봐야겠네요
<autowiz_> 게임에서 아무리 GPU 가 중요하다지만 CPU 도 좀 중요하긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래도 i5급이면 괜찮지 않나요?
<autowiz_> 하긴 그래도 순서로 보면 GPU / MB / CPU 가 되겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 게임용 피씨 맞추는 거 보니까 씨퓨는 걍 i5로 하더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 요즘 메모리가 비싸서...
<ircCloud^Seony> 16기가 하나에 20만원 하는 거 같더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 메모리는 최소 24기가 이상은 해야할텐데...
<autowiz_> 32기가로 가셔야지요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 램값만 40만원 나오겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 근데 라이젠 7 1800x가 인텔  i7 8700보다 전기를 더 많이 먹는군요...
<autowiz_> 성능이 더 좋으면 전기를 더 많이 먹을 수 도 있을거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 고수이기 때문에 시퓨의 성능은 더 이상 필요없습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 공정이 같다고 치면 성능이 높을수록 전기를 더 많이 먹는게 어떻게 보면 당연한거 같기도 하고 아닌거 같기도 하고
<autowiz_> 넵 서니님은 의자랑 에어컨에 집중을~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 키보드는 이미 좋은걸로 갖추고 계시니 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 의자보다는, 높낮이 조절되는 책상 하나 사고싶어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 버튼 누르면 모터로 조절되는...
<ircCloud^Seony> 키보드는, 풀사이즈인데 요즘 팔 통증 때문에 작은 사이즈 하나 사고싶긴 해요...
<autowiz_> 저는 이제 탠키리스 말고는 쳐다보지 않기로 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 키보드가 워낙 멀쩡하고 잘 작동하니까, 이걸 냅두고 텐키리스를 살려니 왠지 돈낭비 하는 거 같아서 좀 꺼려지네요
<autowiz_> 좀 그럴것도 같습니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 으어~ 레이드 카드가 캐쉬가 없으니까 속도가 엄청나게 떨어져버리는군요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> HP smart array P410 인데 array 하나에 디스크 하나만 넣어서 레이드 안잡으면 180 MB/s 정도 나오는데
<autowiz_> RAID1 으로 잡으니까 10~30 MB/s 정도 밖에 안나오네요 ㅜㅜ 다시 풀고 LVM 이나 mdadm 으로 묶어야 겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 아훕스님 안녕하세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-17
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <noel> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 결국은 라이젠 5로 비싸지 않게 한 대 맞추기로 결정했어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 라이젠 5만 해도 성능이 장난 아니더군요
<autowiz_> 라이젠 cpu 가 거의 사기급 이지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 라이젠 7은 8코어이고 5는 6코어더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 집에서 6코어를 풀로 활용할 일이 없기 때문에 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 윈도우는 운영체제가... 보드 바뀌면 재설치해야한다는게 참 그렇네요
<autowiz_> 그게 하드 드라이버때문인데
<autowiz_> 미리 드라이버를 세팅하면되기는 합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래도 윈도우는 뭔가 좀 찜찜하지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 몇번 한참 공을 들여서 성공하긴했는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐
<ircCloud^Seony> 귀찮더라도 100% 성능을 발휘시키려면 재설치를 해야겠어요...
<autowiz_> 좀 불편하긴 합니다.
<autowiz_> 뭐 그게 마음 편하긴 합니다.
<autowiz_> 메인보드쪽도 드라이버가 있어서
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번에 프로듀스 48에서 나온 일본아이 중에서 시골에서 온 애가 있는데, 걔 밀어주겠다고 디씨갤에서 지하철 광고 기부금 모집했는데 몇 시간만에 수백만원 모았네요 ㅋㅋ 아재들 화력 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 사무실에 접속해놓은 컴퓨터에서 계속 접속이 끊겼다 연결됐다를 반복하네요..
<autowiz_> pc 문제일까요 네트워크 ( 학교쪽 , 프리노드 서버쪽) 문제일까요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 맥북이 문제죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 와이파이 문제일려나요? ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-18
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot1> <pzesseto> 무척 덥네요,, 좋은 하루 보내세요 ,,  대기업 프로젝트인데 리눅스 엔지니어 추천 부탁드립니다. 저도 개발자로 참여하는 프로젝트인데 제 개인적인 경험으로  역대급 대우와 업무 환경인 듯 합니다. 혹시 지인 들 중 잘 아시는 분 있으면 소개 부탁드려요 ^^
<autowiz_> 오늘이 유달리 많이 더운거 같습니다 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 제주도는 살만 합니다 ㅎ
<bridgebot1> <praisedguy> 오늘도 더운 하루네요 :)
<autowiz_> 저녁이나 새벽에도 많이 덥습니다. 여름은 여름인가 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 아는 엔지니어 있으면 저희가 납치하고 싶은 심정 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 저는 C++ 프로그래머 납치좀 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 리눅스 어느정도 해야되는건가요?
<autowiz_> 설치, 모니터링, 타 프로그램 설치 및 환경설정, 고급 모니터링, 트러블 슈팅,
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 저희학교에 오셔서 데려가는것도... 읍읍(뜬금광고)
<autowiz_> 리눅스 개발지원 .  초급부터 고급까지 대충 이런식이면 어떤 포지션이 필요하신지요?
<bridgebot1> <pzesseto> @autowiz 아이코, 늦게 이제 봤네요, 기본은 C/C++ 프로그램 중급 이상이고, 리눅스 기반 프로그램 경험있으면 더 좋습니다, 리눅스 커널까지는 깊이 모르더라도  쉘, 파일시스템,  기본적인 미들웨어(DBus, Linux Container) 에 대한 이해와  핸들링 가능하신 분이면 될 것 같습니다.  고급 스킬을 구하고 있는데, , 정규직으로도
<bridgebot1> 입사 가능 할 것 같습니다.
<bridgebot1> <pzesseto> 하청 업체 아니구요 대기업 채용입니다. 리눅스, 임베디드 리눅스 기반에서 개발이 가능하면 됩니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-19
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 너무 더워서 일몰후에 소여물 주러왔어요 그래도 미치도록 끈적끈적 후덥지근합니다
<soyeomul> 번식사 두동 주는데 벌써 옷을 3번 갈아입었어요 으아
<soyeomul> 포타 에어콘으로 잠시 열기 식히고있어요 마지막 한동 비육사만 남었어요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-20
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 아이고 전도 이제 봤네요. 주위에 인제가 있는지 찾아봐야 겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 한명 후보가 있었는데 잠깐쉬다가 취직했다네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <pzesseto> 덥지만 즐거운 하루요 ^^
<bridgebot1> <pzesseto> @autowiz 네 언제든지 소개 해 주세요,, 저도 예전에 지인이 있었는데 연락을 오래동안 안해서...
<autowiz_> 네~ 좋은기회인거 같은데 열심히 찾아봐야겠어요~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> to-do 목록 관리하는 프로그램중에 추천해주실만한거 있으신가요?
<autowiz_> 자주 깜빡깜빡해서 문명의 도움을 좀 받을려고 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <noel> 전 업무용은 google task 개인용은 iPhone reminder 사용중입니다. 그냥 정말 기본적인 기능만 사용하는지라.
<autowiz_> 일단 구글 태스크 설치해서 사용해보는중입니다.
<autowiz_> 일단 몇주 써보고 다른것도 써보고 해야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요:)
<hkeylocal> 서버 재부팅후에 깜빡 잊고 있었네요
<hkeylocal> 말 몇마디 안섞는 눈팅러지만 항상 여기 있답니다:)
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 다들 바쁘시니...
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-21
<Uniew> 안녕하세요
<Uniew> 한글보이는가..
<Uniew> 규칙이있엇습니다
<Uniew> 사람이 보고파서 왔습니다 우분투로 복귀한 유저인데 다들 쉬시고 계신가요?
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 지지난주 실패했었던 데비안 설치하러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 존 밤 되세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-22
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 어제 데비안 또 실패해서요 Oh no! Something has gone wrong
<soyeomul> 크롬북에 데비안+그놈 이 참 빡시네여
<soyeomul> 대부분의 크롬북 사용자들이 조언하기를 크롬북애 데비안과의 궁합은 xfce 다라고 할정도로 그놈 깔기가 쉽지않나바요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 데비안 그놈 다시 검색해봤는데 xiwi 타겟으로 응용프로그램을 쓸 수 잇다고 하여 xiwi 타겟을 설치하여 개별 프로그램들을 실행했으나, 입력기는 무시하더라구요.
<soyeomul> 그래서 데비안 jessie 결국 크롬북에서 지웠습니다.
<soyeomul> 크롬북은 데비안과는 안 맞나봐요 우분투로만 쭈우우우욱 가야것네여
<soyeomul> 으흐흠 좀 전에 전국노래자랑 전남 장성군편 -- 아기 맺돼지 나와서 분유먹이고 3살된 말이 나와서 송해 사회자 태우고 같이 노래부르는 장면... 정말 신선한 충격이었네여
<soyeomul> 이만 갑니다 ~
<soyeomul> 더위 잘 견디시구요~ 존 하루요~
<do_> 안녕하세요
<hanaman> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-15
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> autowiz: 지난 토요일에 서울 다녀왔어요. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오~ 서울 나들이 하셨었군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> autowiz: 청계천 따라 걸었어요.
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?   날씨 어땠어요?
<lexlove_> 날씨가 더웠는데 청계천은 시원했어요.^^
<jason_KR> 다행였어요. 전체 구간을 다 다녀봤는지 몰라도....    보통 괜찮쵸?
<lexlove_> 한참 걸었는데 끝까지 다 걸었는지는 모르겠어요.^^
<jason_KR> 아마 물길+수초+초목, 낮은 위치'여서 덜 더웠을 수도...  국내 유일의 동에서 서쪽으로 흐르는, 인공 하천이죠?! 옙
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 안녕세요~ ^^
<Seony> 요즘 스피커에 급 관심이 생겨서 이것저것 알아보고 있는데 어렵네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 어렵죠~ +/-극, 임피던스, 매칭, 체널........복잡 복잡 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 네... 그래서 그냥 DAC에 스피커를 연결하는 정도로만 하려고 하는데, 이것들 고르는 것도 일이더라구요
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 발 들여 놓셨네. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 비싼 거 사려는 건 아니에요
<Seony> 제가 한 5년 전에 오디오엔진 A2+라는 스피커를 샀었는데 그게 고장이 났거든요
<lexlove_> 스피커에 발을 들여놓으면 돈이 많이 들더라구요.
<jason_KR> 난 자칭 '막귀'라서... 조금 홀가분 해요.
<Seony> 그래서 새로 하나 살겸, 제대로 알아보고 한 번 살 때 좀 좋은 거 사려구요
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 우사에서 폰으로 접속햇어요
<soyeomul> 우분투 한국 포럼 광고글 스팸 맞앗어요
<soyeomul> 전 다시 일하러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 우사 상수도관이 터져서요
<soyeomul> 땅 팝니다
<soyeomul> 열심히 할께요
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-16
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세여
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?!!^^
<lexlove_>  오늘은 광주에 다녀왔답니다
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-17
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 우사 상수도관 터진거 어제 무사히 고쳤습니다
<soyeomul> 포크레인 한대랑 기술자 2분 오셔서 작업했어요
<soyeomul> 저도 옆에서 보조하는데 시끕했네요
<soyeomul> 300분 동안 작업했어요
<soyeomul> 곡갱이 삽 기타 등등 도구들을 썼어요
<soyeomul> 점심은 동네에서 바닷가쪽 7번국도쪽 음식점 산사랑에서 곤드레 나물밥 먹었어요
<soyeomul> 작업 끝나고 저녁 소여물 주고서 집에와서 밥묵고 쉬는데..
<soyeomul> 너무 피곤하여 밤 9시 30분에 꿈나라로 직행했네요
<soyeomul> 오늘은 울진군청 넘어갑니다 지난 발정탐지기 사업 신청 서류 보완할게 좀 있어서요
<soyeomul> 그와중에 새벽에 5시 30분쯤 암소 한마리 수정했씁니다
<soyeomul> 커피한잔 합시다~~~
<soyeomul> 참 그리고 자유게시판에 또 스팸 글 있네요
<soyeomul> ╔춘천출장샵╗♕₲╔춘천오피걸출장╗
<soyeomul> 요런게 여러개 다다닥 연속으로 올라와있어요~
<soyeomul> 렉스님 뽀빠이님 어소세요~~~
<soyeomul> https://www.asan.go.kr/main/cms/?no=49
<soyeomul> 이순신 서체가 있었네요 오늘 첨 알았어요~
<soyeomul> 잠시 재접합니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 재접했습니다...
<soyeomul^bionic> 이순신 서체로 변경했어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 스크린샷으로 보여드릴께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 잠시만요...
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/blob/master/%EC%8A%A4%ED%81%AC%EB%A6%B0%EC%83%B7__2019-07-17_11-10-15.png
<soyeomul^bionic> 이맥스만 이순신 서체랍니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 나머지 프로그램은 모두다 우분투 18.04 기본인 구글 노토구요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 오늘도 존하루요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요?
<ihavnoth> 어제 혹시 종각역 앞에 베버리지랩 오신 분 있으신가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-18
<changuk63> 안녕하세요, 개발한 application을 sh 설치파일로 만들어 Interactive service로 올리고 싶은데요 혹시... 리눅스는 Interactive service로 설정이 불가능한가요? 아니면 일반 service로 올려도 GUI 화면으로 올린 service에 접근할 수 있는 방법이 있을까요? 초보자라서 질문에 부족한 점이 많습니다. 도움 부탁드립니다.
<SIMPLISM> 개발한 애플리케이션이 어떤건가요? interactive service라는 것도 잘 이해가.. 사용자에게 입력을 받아서 실행하는 류의 애플리케이션이라는 말일까요?
<changuk63> 개발한 application은 자바 swt application 입니다. interactive service는 gui를 가져야 하는 service를 의미합니다. ubuntu에서는 service가 gui를 가져야 하는 경우에는 어떻게 처리해야 하는지 문의드리고자 합니다.
<Seony> systemd에 서비스를 하나 등록시키고, 그걸 자바 어플리케이션에서 백그라운드로 start, stop 시켜주는 식으로 하면 되지않을까 싶네요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요. 비가 쉬지않고 내리네요.^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요. Seony
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 울진 비오다가 그쳤어요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오 서니님 꾸벅~
<soyeomul> 파이썬 정규표현식에서요
<soyeomul> 오 창국님 어서오세요~
<soyeomul> 패턴을 반복시킬 수도 있나요?
<soyeomul> 이를테면요... 이런거요... 구글 Gmail 패턴중...
<soyeomul> asdf.qwe.123.askdfk.asdf.kkf.sldl.kr@gmail.com
<soyeomul> 아이디 부분에 '.' 이 여러번 반복되는 경우도 있다고 가정할때...
<soyeomul> 저 반복되는 부분을 정규표현식으로 반복 시킬 수 있을까요?
<soyeomul> ([a-zA-A09-9]+\.?[a-zA-Z0-9]*)+ 요렇게 패턴을 반복시키는게 문법에 있는지요...
<soyeomul> 아이디 부분만 발췌해봤씁니다
<Seony> re.findall() 명령어가 텍스트를 검색해서 패턴 매칭되는 모든 결과를 다 찾아줍니다.
<jason_KR> 정규식 질문에 대한 답은 아니지만, 지-메일 계정에서는 모든 "." 점을 무시하죠??
<soyeomul> 그 매칭되는 패턴을 짜는게 여간 쉽지 않네유 ㅜ
<soyeomul> 오!!!
<soyeomul> 재준님 힌트 감사요!
<soyeomul> 그럼 . 을 정규표현식에서 고려치 않아도 되는군요
<soyeomul> 일단 감사합니다!
<jason_KR> 정규식 어려워. ㅠㅠ  또다른 하나의 언어를 배우는 것 같아요.
<soyeomul> 아 위에 저의 표현식에서 오타 하나 있네요;;; 일단 인지하고 넘어갑니다;;; 하합;
<soyeomul> 재준님 말씀 공감하네요
<soyeomul> 정규표현식... 아흐다롱디리..;;;
<SIMPLISM> 도움이 될진 모르겠지만... 지메일같은 경우에 .도 무시하지만 + 뒤의 문자도 무시합니다.(메일송수시 시..)
<SIMPLISM> simpl.ism@gmail.com = simplism@gmail.com
<SIMPLISM> simplism+study@gmail.com = simplism@gmail.com
<SIMPLISM> 제 경우에는 셀프로 메일보낼때 위처럼 +뒤의 문자들을 이용해서 자동으로 라벨링 부여해서 쓰곤있어요..ㅎ
<soyeomul> 오 심플리즘님 추가 정보 감사드립니다!!!
<soyeomul> gmail 정규표현식할때 참고 하겠씁니다^^^
<SIMPLISM> https://support.google.com/mail/answer/22370?hl=ko
<SIMPLISM> https://support.google.com/mail/answer/7436150?hl=ko
<SIMPLISM> 두 문서를 확인해보시면 더 정확한 설명이 있습니다 ㅎ
<soyeomul> 아 도움문서 머찌네염;;
<soyeomul> 감사합니다^^
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/raw/master/eee.py
<soyeomul> 어소세요~ 위즈님/홀리님~
<soyeomul> 커피나 한잔요~
<soyeomul> 정규표현식이 혼미하다지만... 삼성 지원을 받고 연구 결과 나온 3진법 반도체 소자는...
<soyeomul> 아 물론 아직 이론만 수립한 상태지만.. 저게 상용화되려면 더 혼미해질거 같아요
<soyeomul> 0 없다
<soyeomul> 1 있다
<soyeomul> 2 있거나없거나/있다면 있고 없다면 없고
<soyeomul> 그래서 우짜라는 걸까요
<soyeomul> 콤푸타가 2를 만나는 순간... 머리가 띵~ 해지면서... 그대로 멈출거 같아요
<soyeomul> 2 의 "있다면 있고 없다면 없다" 라는 의미는... 이건 마치 그거 같아요..
<soyeomul> 월드컵 결승전을 앞두고 있는 시청자의 마음...
<soyeomul> "내가 보면 축구는 지더라.. 그래서 오늘은 축구를 안볼거야"
<soyeomul> 그리곤 축구를 봤씁니다 그 시청자는... 축구 결과는 우리나라가 졌어요.
<soyeomul> 이게 3진법의 세번째 2의 의미가 아닐까 조심스레 소설을 써봅니다...
<soyeomul> 사람의 마음을 반도체 소자 2에 담아서...
<soyeomul> 그걸 연산하는...
<soyeomul> 저게 진짜라면... 인공지능.. 사람의 의지를 콤푸타에 구현하는 하나의 시작점이 아닐까싶어요
<soyeomul> 지금까지 소설이었습니다!
<soyeomul> 밥이나 무거러 가야것어요~
<soyeomul> 다들 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> KDE Connect 가 MacOS 용으로도 나왔군요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/07/kde-connect-mac-os-integrate-android
<twinsenx> .
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 ARM 서버는 열심히 돌아가고 있으신가요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 아직까진요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-19
<autowiz> 프로세스 개수가 많을때는 확실히 가성비 , 전성비? (성능/전력) 가 잘 나오는거 같습니다. 1개 노드만 돌리면서 이것저것 해보고 있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 프로그램 구조마다 다를 수 있긴 하겠지만 , 1개 프로세스에 20개 쓰레드 생성해서 동작하는거보단,  4개 프로세스에 각5개 쓰레드 생성해서 동작하는게 처리량이이 3~4배 나오더라구요
<autowiz> 뭐 인텔 cpu 들어간 서버도 같기는한데 , ARM 같은경우 2U 랙에 코어 집적화 할 수 있는 수준이 완전히 다르니까요 ㅎㅎ
<changuk63> 안녕하세요 우분투 19.04에서 gui application을 user service로 등록하려고 합니다. 그런데 systemctl --user command를 입력하면 Failed to connecto to bus : No such file or directory 오류가 뜹니다. --user 옵션을 제외해서 명령어를 입력하면 잘 수행이 되는데 이러한 오류가 왜 뜨는지 도움 부탁드립니다 ㅜ
<Seony> 구글링하니까 몇개 나오는데, 혹시 해보셨나요?
<changuk63> 넵 구글링한 결과로 해결을 해보려고 했으나, 해결이 되지 않아 혹시 다른 의견이 있으신지 여쭤봤습니다.
<Seony> root 권한이 필요없는 서비스라면 systemd 말고 그냥 메모리에 띄웠다가, 내릴 때는 kill로 끄는 방법도 고려해보세요.
<Seony> 그리고... 이건 제 개인적인 의견인데, 19.04보단 18.04로 작업하시는 게 낫습니다.
<Seony> 우분투에서 뭔가를 하실 때는 항상 LTS 판에서 하시는 게 좋아요
<changuk63> 넵 의견 감사드립니다. 18.04에서 하고 싶은데 필수 조건이다 보니 어려운 부분들이 많네요 ..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 크롬os 에서 접속했어요~
<soyeomul> 다들 태풍 앞에서 잘 지내고 계신지요~
<soyeomul> 하나 여쭙니다
<soyeomul> 라즈베리파이 혹시 써보신분 계신지요
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 우사에 라즈베리파이를 활용하여 원격 리모콘으로 쓰려고 합니다
<soyeomul> 일단 상상에서 이게 가능할까 계속 생각해봤어요
<soyeomul> 우사 불 켜기/끄기
<soyeomul> 또는 우사 선풍기 켜기/끄기
<soyeomul> 조종은 그냥 웹서버 접속해서 어떤 링크를 클릭하면 토글로 on/off
<soyeomul> 소프트웨어 구현 외에 하드웨어적으로 이를테면 회로 기판의 적절한 연결도 중요한데 이런거 다 공부하고 해서 한번 구현해보고 싶네요
<soyeomul> 참 좋은게 라즈베리파이 파이썬과 정말 친하다고 하더이다 이점이 너무 맘에 들었어요~
<soyeomul> 일단 오늘은 조용히 물러납니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> 잠깐만요
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 넵 재준님
<jason_KR> r-Pi 가 꼭 필요할까요? 불필요합니다. 값싸고 손쉽게 구현하려면 알리익스프레스'와 instructables.com (?) 에 가면,   기성품과 DIY 제품 이미 많이 나와 있습니다.  하지만, 난 웹-통신을 꼭 쓸래 <--- 라고 한다면 r-Pi 쓰되   별도 회로구성은 instructables 참고 하시고요.
<soyeomul> 원격에서 안드로이드 스마트폰으로 불을 켜고 끈다는데 목적이 있어요
<soyeomul> 우사까지 가지 않더라도요
<jason_KR> 원격은 거의 무제한 거리 말씀?
<soyeomul> 넵.
<soyeomul> 인터넷으로 제어하고 싶어요.
<soyeomul> 웹서버(라즈베리파이)가 회로기판과 물리적으로 연결되어 있고 웹서버는 인터넷으로 연결되어 있다면
<soyeomul> 가능할거 같다는 생각이 들었어요
<soyeomul> 다만 이걸 해본 분이 계신지 궁금했어요
<jason_KR> 원격은 "거의 무제한 거리" 말씀? 예, 그럼 인터넷 써야겠고, 충분히 가능해요. 몇 회로= 몇개의 스위치를 제어하려는지...갯수도 "거의" 머 수백개까지 가능.
<jason_KR> 저는 형험은 없지만...굿아은    구상은 늘 머리속에 있고요.
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 재준님 감사합니다,,,
<soyeomul> 일단 그리알고 한번 준비해보려해요
<jason_KR> 어려운 것 아니니 직접 할 수 있을 껍니다.
<soyeomul> 감사합니다
<jason_KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 전 이만 갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-20
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 다들 태풍 잘 견디고 계신지요;;;
<soyeomul> 울진 비 계속 퍼붓네요
<soyeomul> 이런 글이 있네요 https://www.clien.net/service/board/park/13731842
<soyeomul> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=30147#p128573
<soyeomul> 혼을 담아서 코딩했씁니다...
<soyeomul> 린돌님 어서오세요~~
<soyeomul> 몇 줄 안되는 코드지만, 진실로 600년의 한(恨)이 스려있는 파이썬 코드입니다.
<soyeomul> 한타 한타 정성으로 타이핑했네요...
<soyeomul> 산법을 제공해주신 서니님께 감사드립니다...!!!
<soyeomul> 저도 이만 갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-21
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아직 비가 오고 있습니다 울진입니다
<soyeomul> 어소세여~~~
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-13
<foxmask> 안녕하시에
<Jason-KR> hi~ "안녕하시에" 는 dialect or regional navtive speakking of southern east korea. It's interesting. ^^   (WHERE DID U LEARN HANGUL?     😀 this's a joke)
<foxmask> ^^
<foxmask> I've copied 소여물's sentence ^^ I don't have hangul keyboard @ work ; sahme on me
<Jason-KR> Ah? really? then U R not guilty. ^^  Caz He live in south east.    WoW, amazing.
<foxmask> ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-14
<soyeomul> 안ㄴ여하세요
<soyeomul> 비가 오는 화요일입니다
<soyeomul> 다들 주말 잘 보내셨는지요
<soyeomul> 주말에 잠시 서울 집사람과 딸래미들 보고 왔어요
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 즐 주말 했군요?!!! 잘 됐습니다. ^^
<Jason-KR> 주말동안비지금 비/날씨는  어때요?
<soyeomul> 아 재준님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 어제 오늘 계속 비 옵니다 울진요
<Jason-KR> 주말동안 비워놔서 일손이 바쁘게ㅔㅆ습니다?
<soyeomul> 예 어제밤 오늘 아침 좀 설거지 하고 왔어요
<soyeomul> 설거지 == 뒷정리
<Jason-KR> 제 글   "주말동안" 글자의 순서가 바뀌었네요?! ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 바뀌었나요? 제 눈은 안바뀐거 같은데요
<soyeomul> 김재련 변호사 뭐하는 양반인가요 뭔가 공작을 하고 있다는 생각이 드네요
<Jason-KR> 주말동안비지금 비/날씨는  어때요? --> 지금 비/날씨는 어때요? 가 옳은데....아래 문장의 "주말동안"이 앞문장 앞으로 가 붙었어요.
<Jason-KR> 김재련, 죄송, 금시초문
<soyeomul> 위안부 합의에 윤병세 왜교부 장관과 같은 스탠스를 취하더이다
<soyeomul> 답답해서 한번 끄적여봤네요;;;
<Jason-KR> 허허~ 제가 정말 과문해서...ㅠㅠ   윤병세씨 스텐스도 몰라요. ㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 얼마나 답답했으면...ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 커피나 한잔 합시다 재준님 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 그런데, 저는 정말 많이 몰라요. (모르는 것이 자랑도 아니지만) 나름 건전하고 올바른 생각을 하며 살고 싶어요. 크게 벗어나지도 안았던 듯.
<soyeomul> 마자요 그냥 모르고 사는게 오래 사는길 같아요
<soyeomul> 그나저나!
<soyeomul> 20.04.1 언제 나오는겁니까!
<Jason-KR> 풉 ㅋ
<Jason-KR> 참, 케노니컬 + 마소 협업은 2019.05월~ 12월~ 2020.06월~ 이렇게 ubuntu pro 로 진행하고 있더라고요. 제 글에
<Jason-KR> 07월초에 본 듯한...이 06월 말 기사 였었습니다.
<soyeomul> pro 라는 글자가 눈에 띄네요
<Jason-KR> ^^
<Jason-KR> 즐 식사, 맛 점심 하세요~ ^^
<soyeomul> 아
<soyeomul> 넵
<soyeomul> 재준님도 점심 맛있게 드셔요!
<soyeomul> 저도 이만 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 식사 맛있게 했습니까??
<lex__> Jason-KR: 안녕하세요
<lex__> 오늘 점심은 코로 들어갔는지 입으로 들어갔는지 모르겠습니다. ㅎ
<Jason-KR> 그럼, 코로 들어간 것 맞습니다. ㅋ
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex__> 오늘 첫 면접을 보고 면접관(대표, 상무)들과 먹었습니다.
<lex__> 아주 긴 면접을 본 느낌입니다.
<Jason-KR> 아~ 미리 축하합니다.
<lex__> 아직 결과는 모릅니다. 끝날 때까지 끝난게 아니니까요
<Jason-KR> 근데, 빨리 GTX가 완성이 되어야 ㅠㅠ
<lex__> 언제쯤 완성이 되나요?
<Jason-KR> 퇴지끔 받을 때까지는 끝난 게 아니다? ㅎ
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 23년 완성 예정인데...
<lex__> 아. 얼마 안남았네여
<Jason-KR> 완성되면ㄴ 집(역)에서 직장(역)까지 20분 안걸림
<lex__> 오~
<lex__> 완공되면 출퇴근이 편하시겠네요
<Jason-KR> 요금도 시간대비 아주 많이 비싸지 않다는 소문인데,    아무래도 적당하겠죠?
<Jason-KR> 근데, 23년이"얼마 안남았다"는 표현은 ㅠㅠ  공감하기 싫음.
<lex__> 금방 갑니다.-
<lex__> 저는 또 면접보러 갑니다.
<lex__> 같은 날 오전, 오후에 면접이 잡혔어요.^^
<Jason-KR> GoooooooooD  Luck
<lex__> 희망사항이지만 둘 중 한군데는 되겠지요?
<Jason-KR> 둘 다 되도 고민? ㅎ
<lex__> 그게 고민이라서 먼저 연락온 곳으로 가려고 합니다. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lex__> 김치국물을 거하게 마셨어요
<lex__> 이제 출발합니다. 두근두근!
<Jason-KR> 몇시 마쳐요? 이리 오소~
<lex__> 오늘은 선약이 있숩니다.
<lex__> 집순이 나온 김이 바쁘게 돌아다닐 예정입니다. ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 그럼, 오늘 저녁은 제가 산 걸로 하고..... 좋은 성과 보세요. ^^
<lex__> 놉!!
<lex__> 예스!
<pchero_work> https://youdontneedamask.com/
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-15
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 칭구 아부지 상여 듭니다 잠시 대기타는중에 안부 인사드려요
<soyeomul> 경북  울진군 입니다
<soyeomul> 비오네요
<soyeomul> 대기시간이 길어짐에 폰 접속해봤어요
<soyeomul> 7번국도 옆 평해정류소 근방 갓길입니딘
<soyeomul> 어뜨 갑니다 존하뉴요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸박
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 즐 식사셔ㅕㅆ어요 ?
<lex__> 재준님 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> ^^
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 반갑습니다.
<soyeomul> 떼요떼요~
<soyeomul> 저녁소여물주고 왓어요 동해바다여요
<soyeomul> 경기도이지사는 살리고싶어요 내일 대법원 망치 때리는날이라네요
<soyeomul> 박시장님 보내고나니 한분 한분이 더 소중해지는
<soyeomul> 오늘 오전애 칭구 아부지 평해읍 동네 산 꼭대기까지 상여 들고 올라갓어요
<soyeomul> 국민핵교 동기인데 35년만에 이렇게 부친상으로 보앗어요
<soyeomul> 다들밥묵고살기 바쁘니 그런갑다 생각햇어요
<soyeomul> 다들 건강 챙기며 삽시다아아아아아~
<soyeomul> 바다 구경 좀 더 하다가 들어가볼께유
<soyeomul> 존 하루요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-16
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 목요일 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 오늘은 부채 일백만원 중도 상환하고 왔네요~
<soyeomul> 삼천팔백만원 남았습니다
<soyeomul> 다들 점심 맛있게 드셨는지요~
<soyeomul> 일단 커피 한잔합시다다다다다아아아아아아~
<soyeomul> 오 밀린 일지 다적었어유~
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 경기도 이지사 살아났네요!
<soyeomul> 이만 들어갑니다!
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lex__>  안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-17
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> Rnqjr
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 금요일 아침 인사드립니다
<lex__> 안녕하세요.^^
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<lex__> 소여물님 저 드디어 백수 탈출합니다.
<soyeomul> 오!
<lex__> 8월부터 출근해요
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 8월달이면 다음달 이야~
<soyeomul> 축하드립니다!
<lex__> 감사합니다. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 돈을 벌려고 애를 쓰다보면 살이 빠지더이다...
<soyeomul> 머리도 하얗게 변하고...
<soyeomul> 머 중요한 이야긴 아니구요
<lex__> 그렇죠.
<lex__> 저는 머리가 빠지더라구요
<soyeomul> 음... 저도 많이 빠졌어요
<lex__> 그러고보니 어제 꿈에 머리가 많이 빠져있었어요.
<soyeomul> 음! 일거리가 엄청 많은가보아요!
<soyeomul> 꿈이 벌써 예고를!
<lex__> 아 그런 뜻일까요? ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 경기도는 조세형평성이 그나마 다른 지자체보다 나으니 일 열심히 하는사람이 존중받는 곳 같아보여요
<soyeomul> 화이또!
<Jason-KR> 많이 축하드립니다. ^^  (그런데 제가 지금 좀 바쁜 중)
<soyeomul> 오 재준님 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> 넵! 그럼 저도 잠시 농장 일지 정리하러 갑니다
<lex__> 재준님 감사합니다.
<soyeomul> 슝~
<lex__> 네. 수고하세요
<soyeomul> 앗!
<soyeomul> 넵 렉스님!
<soyeomul> 다시 슝~
<soyeomul> 음.. 어제 농협통장 들고 도장과 신분증 들고 읍내 농협가서 줄서서 기다렸다가
<soyeomul> 대출원금중 일부 일백만원 중도상환했네요
<soyeomul> 이제 남은 대출원금은 3800만원.
<soyeomul> 어느 분이 그러시더이다... 삶이란 무엇인가요에 대한 답변.
<soyeomul> "삶" == "빚"
<soyeomul> 저 말을 듣고 저도 모르게 탄식 한발!
<soyeomul> 커피나 한잔 합시다아아아아아아아아아아아아아아아아아~
<soyeomul> 데비안 11 불스아이가 출시되기전까지는 이 남은 대출 원금 3800만원을 청산하고픈 마음 작은목표
<lex__> 얼마 안남은거 맞죠?
<soyeomul> 예 렉스님 1억 8천만에서 3800만 남았어요~
<soyeomul> 다 갚을때까진 찢어진 작업복 차림으로 농협 들락날락 거릴거 같아요
<lex__> 와 많이 갚으셨네요.^^
<soyeomul> 제가 좀 독한 마음이 있어요
<soyeomul> 담배도 끊은거등요
<lex__> 잘하셨어요.^^
<soyeomul> ㅎ 넵! 렉스님
<soyeomul> 일 열심히 하고 빡시게 사는 분들은 거의 대부분 조세형평성에 대하여 많이들 이야기 합니다
<lex__> 소비를 줄이려고 끊은거에요?
<soyeomul> 음 담배는 !
<soyeomul> 건강상 이유가 커요
<soyeomul> 그래서 경기도를 갱장히 부러워해요
<lex__> 참! 저는 경기도에서 일하지 않아요.
<soyeomul> 고액체납자를 불도저로 밀어붙여서 다 밀린세금 거둬들이니
<soyeomul> 엇!
<lex__> 서울로 출퇴근해야 합니다
<soyeomul> 오!!!
<soyeomul> 더 좋은곳에서 일하시네요!
<lex__> 더 좋은 곳인지는 모르겠어요.^^
<soyeomul> 미세먼지가 좀 걸러져야 할텐데요
<soyeomul> 하지만 코로나가 미세먼지 이슈를 집어삼켜버린 형국
<lex__> 다행인것은 지하철 옆에 사무실이 있더라구요
<soyeomul> 굿!
<soyeomul> 안경을 혹시 쓰셨나요
<soyeomul> 그냥 여쭤봅니다
<lex__> 네
<soyeomul> 이야 방금 지하철옆 사무실에 출근하는 안경쓴 렉스님이 잠시 보였어요 영화의 한장면처럼 말이죠
<lex__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 제가 이렇게 엉뚱합니다~
<lex__> 혹시 배경이 뉴욕은 아니죠?
<soyeomul> 앗!
<lex__> 영화 배경처럼
<soyeomul> 뉴욕 생각했는데요!!!!!!
<lex__> 저도 딱 맨하탄.
<lex__> 그런 커리우먼이 되고 싶어요.^^
<soyeomul> 음 그런 뉴욕 비스무리한 곳이 서울에선 마포구 서교동이 그렇더이다
<soyeomul> 그곳엔 여성용 전용 도로도 있어요
<soyeomul> 아 다시
<lex__> 진짜요?
<soyeomul> 여성 우선 도로
<soyeomul> 넵
<soyeomul> 서교동에 있어요
<lex__> 그렇군요.
<soyeomul> 젊은 경제활동 하시는 여성분들이 서교동에 갱장히 많이 보입니다
<lex__> 사무실의 위치는 성수역 근처입니다.
<soyeomul> 아 성수역은 잘모르지만 성수대교는 강변북로 달리면서 근처는 많이 지나갔네요
<lex__> 몇년 다니다보면 잘 알게 되겠죠?
<soyeomul> 글쳐!
<lex__> 지금은 지하철 타면서도 헷갈려요.
<lex__> 어디서 갈아타는 거지?
<soyeomul> 음! 지하철 환승역 가장 헤깔림
<lex__> 다들 바삐 움직이는 데 저만 가끔 멈춥니다.
<lex__> 또 가끔 되돌아 가기도 합니다.
<soyeomul> 저는 아예 반대편 타고 가서 헤롱헤롱한적 있어요
<soyeomul> 아!
<lex__> ^^
<soyeomul> 서울 지하철 하여간 빡세요
<Jason-KR> 소여물님성,수는 ...성수는가까 운 곳 = 소여물님 자주 가는 곳.
<soyeomul> 제가 자주 가는 곳은 서교동
<soyeomul> 음 망원동
<Jason-KR> 아~ 그럼 제 착각
<soyeomul> 그리고 상암동 홈플러서
<Jason-KR> 서울공원 갔었잖요?!! 그곳이랑 가까워요
<soyeomul> 아 마따 서울공원 딱 한번 가밨어여 아이들 데리고요
<Jason-KR> <--- 뒷조사하ㅏ는 넘 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jason-KR> 서울공원이랑 가까워서드렸던  말ㄹ씀.
<soyeomul> 아녀요 제가 하도 아얄씨에서 떠들어대니
<soyeomul> 다들 기억하는거 같아요
<Jason-KR> 서교동, 망원동은....저랑= 레ㅔㄱ스님이랑 가깝죠.
<soyeomul> 오!
<Jason-KR> 택시로 15분 거리, =저.
<soyeomul> 오호!
<Jason-KR> 택시로 25분 거리, 렉스님
<soyeomul> 이야!
<lex__> 아 저희 집과 재준님 사무실이요?
<Jason-KR> 그리고, 서울 입성하면    보고를 하고 다시녀야지~   버럭 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 한강 다리
<Jason-KR> 서교동에서            15분이면  저,  +10분 ㄹ레ㅔㄱ스님이라고요.
<soyeomul> 그거 다 외우면 앤간해선 안해깔ㄹ리거 같아요
<soyeomul> 어디 뎅길떼
<soyeomul> 차로
<lex__> 일단 일을 하게 되어서 한시름 놨어요.
<soyeomul> 그래요!
<soyeomul> 축하 다시 축하!
<soyeomul> 그런 의미에서 다시 커피 한잔ㅇ~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 합!
<Jason-KR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex__> 커피 맛있게 드세요.^^
<soyeomul>  넵 감사합니다!
<soyeomul> 그리고 바떼리 다되어서 먼저 들거갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~!@!!!!!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 네. 소여물님도 좋은 하루 되세요
<Jason-KR> le x__: 그럼 전철 탈 떄, 2호선(순환선) 북쪽으로 돌아요?
<lex__> 잠시만요
<lex__> 경의중앙선으로 왕십리까지 산 후에 2호선으로 성수까지 갑니다.
<lex__> 시계방향으로 돌아요.
<Jason-KR> 경의중앙선    운행횟수가 많지 않은 편이라... 대체 노선 검색도 추천합니다. ^^
<lex__> 제가 아직 그게 안되요. 퓨
<lex__> 출근할때는 좋습니다. 앉아서 갈 확률이 높아요
<Jason-KR> 맞아요. ㅋ
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> Hi~
<foxmask> 내일 휴가 ^^ 내가 해변에있을 때 => 팬 발 ^^
<foxmask> (브리타니에서 셋 주)
<foxmask> 브리타니는 팬케익, 사이다, 소금에 절인 버터, 굴, 홍합으로 유명합니다.
<foxmask> 사이다 = 발효 사과 주스
<lex__> foxmask: 휴가 잘 다녀오세요.
<Jason-KR> fox mask: 반갑습니다.  (짠 버터, 발효 사과 쥬스)  듣기만 해도 신납니다.
<Jason-KR> l ex__: 즐 주말 보내세요~ ^^
<lex__> 오늘 너무 더워요
<lex__> 휴가 떠나고 싶네요.^^
<Jason-KR> 2) 내가 안그랬는데여~   @_@   1) 어쩌라구 ㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 나는 휴가 좀 그만 하고 싶어여 ㅠㅠ
<lex__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lex__> 재준님 휴가중이신가요?
<Jason-KR> 맨날 휴가야 ㅠㅠ = 인생이 휴가야 ㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 돈 못 벌믄 휴가죠 ㅋ
<lex__> 앗 제 이야기인가요?
<lex__> 여행가고 싶습니다.
<Jason-KR> 취직을 축하합니다. 보기 좋게 자랑도 하시고 @Linkedin
<Jason-KR> 앞으로 또, head hunging 도 당하시고...
<Jason-KR> 또 scouting 도 "당"하시기 바랍니다.
<lex__> 4개월을 쉬었는데 말그대로 쉬기만 했어요
<lex__> 스카우팅 당할 실력을 갖추었으면 좋겠어요.^^
<Jason-KR> 원래 휴직중에 취업을 원하고, 취업되면 휴가를 원하는 것이....ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex__> 정답입니다.^^
<Jason-KR>  ^..~
<lex__> 로또가 안되니 열심히 벌어야죠.
<foxmask> lex__: 새 직장을 축하합니다 !
<lex__> foxmask: 감사합니다.^^
<Jason-KR> fox mask: just only speaking? where's the gift ? ^^
<Jason-KR> 4 Her.
<Jason-KR> 다시보니 "3주 휴가"군요          아?!! ~ 배 아파라. ㅋㅋㅋ
<foxmask> if she wants I can send here candies ; a specialty from Brittany called "niniche" with salt butter and caramel http://www.maison-armorine.com/nos-produits/niniches
<Jason-KR> Ooops, I gotta go NOW. sorry, C U later.
<Jason-KR> and fox mask : HV a Nice vacation(vacance?).
<foxmask> vacances yes
<soyeomul> 저녁에 왔어요
<soyeomul> 부동산백지신탁제 법안 발의되었다고합니다
<soyeomul> 고위공직자들만 해당하고 실거주  부동산외의 부동산은 180일내에 강제 매각해야한다네요
<soyeomul> 스스로 부동산으로 돈벌려는 고위공직자들은 이제 진짜 명예만 보고 공무를 봐야하는 그런 미래가 그녀집니다
<soyeomul> 그리고 우분투 18.04
<soyeomul> 기반으로 프로세스 모니터링 툴 나왔다네요 윈도10
<soyeomul> 리눅스 프로세스 모니터링툴 in 윈10
<soyeomul> 마이크로소프트에서 만들었어요
<soyeomul> 드뎌 미쳐가는 나델라
<soyeomul> 폰접속하니 타이핑 빡시네유
<soyeomul> 아까 오후에 울진농협가서 이백만 추가상환했어요
<soyeomul> 소여물작업복차림으로 갔더니 많이 아래위로 쳐다보더이다
<soyeomul> 창고직원
<soyeomul> 그래도 의연하게 일처리하고왓어요
<soyeomul> 이제남은대출원금 3600만!!!
<soyeomul> 전 부동산보다 현금이 더 좋더이다
<soyeomul> 다들 우분투 로 돈 마니 버세유~~~
<soyeomul> 존 저녁요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-18
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 토요일 인사드립니다~~~
<soyeomul> 어따 돈 결제 장부는 그날그날 바로바로 기록합시다아아아앙앙
<soyeomul> 시끕했네요
<soyeomul> 어소세요~
<soyeomul> 다시 130두로 올라섰습니다,,, 그래서 늙다리암소들은 비육하여 내보내기로 하네요.
<soyeomul> 6783 열외시킵니다. 불스아이 엄마라서,,,
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 안녕하세요.^^
<Jason-KR> 주말 잘 쉬는 중입니까? ^^
<lex__> 아직 저에겐 주말 개념이 없어요. ㅎ
<Jason-KR> 겸손이 지나치시다는  ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex__> 간만에 공부하러 스터디카페에 왔어요.
<Jason-KR> 거긴 어디? 책보기 좋은 분위기의 다방?
<lex__> 전에 알려주신 파이썬 유투브 영상 보고 있어요. 총 6시간 중 3시간 40분 봤어요
<lex__> 다방이요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex__> 스터디카페 안 가보신거죠?
<Jason-KR> 듣보(잡)입니다. ㅠㅠ
<LinDol> 혹시 저가 윈도우 태블릿 사면
<LinDol> 거기에 우분투 설치할 수 있을까요?
<LinDol> 엠피지오? 라는 태블릿 보니까, 10만원대길래 혹~ 해서요 ㅋ.ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-19
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 조용한 일요일 인사드립니다~
<soyeomul> 커커커커커피 한잔요~~~
<soyeomul> 조용한게 조으네요;;
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Jason-KR> hi ~  저 지방 문상 중
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~ 주말들 즐겁게 보내고 계신지요?
<samahui_TP> 아이들이 있어 행복한데... 아이들이 가만히 놔둬주니 더 행복한 주말이군요. 모두들 즐거운 주말 보내시고 다음에 뵈요~
